# D. Gray-man



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 13, 2005)

ヂィー・グレイマン
*D. Gray-man*​
Recently, I've been trying new manga series. Last month I started reading Death Note (absolutely love it), last week I started Gintama (love it), and today I began reading D. Gray-man (love it). 

It's about a 15 year-old boy named Allen Walker who was born with a devil-killing weapon in his arm. Because of this he chose to become an exorcist who travels around pursuing Akuma (devils) and Earl (the guy in charge of the Akuma). 

So I've only read 3 chapters of this manga so far, but I can already tell that I'm getting hooked. Anyone else read it?


----------



## Cinnabon (Feb 13, 2005)

If you liked that you should read Eden, you will go Apeshit.

That or Blame.

Last one by Marcman2020@hotmail.com


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 13, 2005)

Oooooooo, recommendations. Thanks! I'll try them both. ^_^


----------



## silent_speech (Feb 16, 2005)

i've recently started to read d.grayman, and yes, it's really getting me hooked to it right now. i must thank you, yamazakisusumu, for introducing such a great new manga... i'm sure this is going to get popular after a while.


----------



## Kiba-kun (Jun 16, 2005)

*D.Gray-Man*

Apologies if there's already a thread on this; I couldn't find it, so yeah...

DISCUSS! 

Get it at  if you haven't come across it before. It's the next big shonen! Best described as a cross between Fullmetal Alchemist and Bleach, but really it's something entirely its own. Love it! Yeshyesh!


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2005)

your sig is the cutest thing ever . Ill check it out, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Tsali (Jun 16, 2005)

Yay! Another DGM fan! DGM is becoming my favorite manga period. It's just as good as Naruto, Bleach, HxH, all that huge stuff. It's a really great story, and it's only on chapter 51 (being released this week). I can't wait to see where the story is at in a year or so. It gets better and better with each chapter.

Kiba-kun is correct about it being the next big shounen manga. A month or so ago, the latest volume of DGM (Volume 4) actually outsold the latest volume of One Piece (Volume 38 I think) for a week, making it the highest selling manga that week! Yup, One Piece being the number on most popular manga in Japan. Of course, a week later, OP took back the number 1 spot, and DGM fell to 3, but still!

The story is dark and serious, but still lighthearted. The characters are all very fascinating and realistic. There's no major stereotypes that tend to annoy many readers, and the battles and adventures aren't so formulaic and "scripted" as those in say, Naruto. The main character doesn't intellectualise every little fight he's in, dragging the action down. No, he gets in there, does his job with no drama or teenage angst, and makes it look good. The supporting cast are really fun, also. Rinali is as cute as anyone who's come outta Bleach, and she kicks just as much demon butt as the boys (thank Heavens for strong female characters). Rabi and Komui are hilarious to watch, but also have serious sides. Heck, I even like Khanda, a character who's "type" I really hate in manga. You'd think he's the next Sasuke clone when you first see him, but he rises above the petty rival stereotype, and is a real fleshed out character, Even the overarching villains such as Rhode and her family are interesting to watch. The art is also really good, the mangaka has a really nice kinda retro-gothic style going which really stands out and adds to the feel. Religious symbolism and meaningful arcs abound for anyone who wants a thought-provoking read.

This manga has just about anything a reader could want. It rises above the typical shounen manga formulas to provide a much more original and facsinating read. I highly recommend it. I rarely collect manga that's only in Japan, but I went out of my way to order the first four tanks, and I'm looking for a cheap site from which to order the recent novel. I also own the really sexy RinaliXRhode Valentine's Day poster that was included in Jump a few months back (actually got it by accident while ordering Death Note posters, another stand out shounen manga, and was pleasently surprised).

So yeah, I guess I'm a biased DGM freak, but I really hope I've helped convince a few people to check out this oustanding manga. It really is gonna be the next big thing (just you wait for the anime which is sure to come out in two years or so!)


----------



## Windy (Jun 17, 2005)

DGM is gooood. I just love the style, a gothic shounen manga lol. The art is really pretty, my favorite art style in shounen jump next to Bleach. 
I also like the Noah family (Those we've seen at least) and the count, they're pretty cool/funny. I wanna see more of that new guy who was introduced. And I wanna see less of that giant flying torso. It's disturbing. >_<

Too bad the author didn't keep Kanda as Allen's partner though, watching the relationship between them develop could have been interesting, while the relationship between Rinali and Allen is boring and kinda unestablished (First time we see them as partners, they're already best friends. huh?) I really like that whiny vampire guy though. XD

I think I'm gonna order some of the volumes in japanese... Once I know from where. >_<


----------



## pakku (Jun 17, 2005)

Shamdu said:
			
		

> Everything.



Agreed on all accounts, except I want to point out that Bookman and Timcanpi are the ultimate duo, as shown here:


----------



## Norb (Jun 17, 2005)

hehe DRG!!! XD

Have to agree with you Tsali, Rinali is cute... and awesome and... list goes on =)


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 17, 2005)

where on the site can i download it?


----------



## CABLE (Jun 17, 2005)

Kiba-kun said:
			
		

> Apologies if there's already a thread on this; I couldn't find it, so yeah...
> 
> DISCUSS!
> 
> Get it at  if you haven't come across it before. It's the next big shonen! Best described as a cross between Fullmetal Alchemist and Bleach, but really it's something entirely its own. Love it! Yeshyesh!



thats funny because i was thinking the same thing i really feel alot of FMA going on in it but the hollows are like Akuma so i guess thats where they get the Bleach from.  Ive only read the first volume but its great and it has a lot of potential.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jun 17, 2005)

*SkOTW 8*


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2005)

Merging threads...


----------



## Kiba-kun (Jun 18, 2005)

Wowee, just caught up! Thank for merging the threads, the search function came up with nothing for some reason and I wasn't gonna keep going back looking (four months since someone posted in the last one, y'know ^_^ 

Any news on chapter 51? And how fast are Yanime at scanslating? Are they more like Manga-rain or more like Shannaro?  Another question, anyone know anythign about an anime being released? 

Discussion....favourite characters, anyone? At the moment, mine'd have to be either Rabi or Crow-chan ^_^ Anyone got any good pics/coloured pages of them to post?


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 18, 2005)

thx for the link! reps

DGray man is great!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jun 21, 2005)

Kiba-kun said:
			
		

> Any news on chapter 51? And how fast are Yanime at scanslating? Are they more like Manga-rain or more like Shannaro?  Another question, anyone know anythign about an anime being released?
> 
> Discussion....favourite characters, anyone? At the moment, mine'd have to be either Rabi or Crow-chan ^_^ Anyone got any good pics/coloured pages of them to post?


I've read chapter 51 already a couple of days ago. It's quite boring, actually. You can get it from a group called Timcanpi here. I know that the Yanime team get their raws every Friday, but their actual releases are varied. If they really want to get the chapter out, we can see it by Saturday or even Friday night. Lately they've been taking longer, though. This other group, Timcanpi, also has varied releases, but sometimes they are out before Yanime, sometimes not. The best thing to do is check Manganews.net everyday to find out who's released what. I prefer Yanime because I'm used to their name translations (ex: Ravi vs. Rabi, Linali vs. Rinali, Rhode vs. Rodo, etc.)

My favorite characters so far are Rabi and Allen. I also kinda like Rhode for some reason. Here's a great picture of Rabi and Allen that was drawn by pika from DeviantART:


----------



## Kiba-kun (Jun 22, 2005)

Chapter 51 released scanslated at . Enjoy! A great chapter to look at, but not a hell of a lot happens XD


----------



## pakku (Jun 22, 2005)

They really should wrap this fault thing up soon; I don't think I'm the only getting a bit bored with the struggles against the all-powerful torso.


----------



## Kiba-kun (Jul 1, 2005)

Chapter 52 up at . More stuff about the innocence revealed; quite interesting.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jul 3, 2005)

Chapter 53 is out by Yanime. There is also a re-release of the entire volume 3 which has been scanned from the actual D. Gray-man volume instead of from Weekly Shounen Jump.  The only thing is... the file size is a massive 1GB. O_O'


*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter still covers stuff about Soman Dark. I think the next chapter will be the end of the Soman story since it looks like he's either gonna die real soon or Allen will save him.


----------



## Tsali (Jul 3, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Chapter 53 is out by Yanime. There is also a re-release of the entire volume 3 which has been scanned from the actual D. Gray-man volume instead of from Weekly Shounen Jump.  The only thing is... the file size is a massive 1GB. O_O'


The file is actually 33 Mb. The 1 Gig you saw was how much was transferred totally. Why would a single volume of manga be a gig? The volume looks really good, and of course includes all the bonus materials.

The Soman Dark storyline should be finished in a chapter or two. I really wanna see what comes next.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jul 3, 2005)

Tsali said:
			
		

> The file is actually 33 Mb. The 1 Gig you saw was how much was transferred totally. Why would a single volume of manga be a gig? The volume looks really good, and of course includes all the bonus materials.


Hehehe. You're right. I saw the 1GB and was like "O_O how is that possible???" I should have thought about it for more than a half-second. LOL


----------



## CABLE (Jul 4, 2005)

wow, I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). i just found out Kanda was a guy.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 4, 2005)

Yeah, at the Kanda first appereance i thought it was the girl with the boots. -_-


----------



## endgame (Jul 12, 2005)

Glad I'm not the only one who thought Kanda was a girl -.- he is indeed girly.

I only started reading last week, and I'm already through all the released chapters and officially hooked.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 12, 2005)

new chapter relaised: 20th Century Boys vol 19 chapter 01


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I just read the manga myself and I'm absolutely loving it!


----------



## silent_speech (Jul 14, 2005)

we must spread the word about this amazing manga!!! (chapter 54 has been released already; yanimie and timcanpi have both decided to release each chapter jointly)


----------



## Kepa (Jul 15, 2005)

them joining up is good news indeed ...but the fact there's no manga next week isn't :x

with such a killer ending


----------



## Tsali (Aug 8, 2005)

C'mon guys, let's keep the conversation going. DGM is an awesome manga that (I think) is at the level of Bleach and Naruto and all that good stuff.

Chapter 57 is out, Raw, and it's gettin' really interesting:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ya think Allen will really die? I doubt it, but it does look that way. Either way, what's he gonna do about his arm? We're in the middle of a huge story-redefining plot twist here. Plus, Miranda's back, and she's hot! I was shocked to see her back so soon. Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Bronwen (Aug 9, 2005)

Tsali said:
			
		

> C'mon guys, let's keep the conversation going. DGM is an awesome manga that (I think) is at the level of Bleach and Naruto and all that good stuff.
> 
> Chapter 57 is out, Raw, and it's gettin' really interesting:
> 
> ...



Dude. Miranda was shocking.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There is certainly no way that Allen could die, but the fact that he doesn't have an innocence anymore is another story altogether.

XD Miranda, that was such a nice outfit she was sporting.

I think she's becoming my favourite character. :


----------



## pakku (Aug 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, seriously, take a look at Miranda around when we first met her and compare her to now...



Ah, the miracles of exorcist training.

Anyway, hopefully we're heading down a path free from chaos for at least a few chapters to come... As much as I love the Noahs and the Earl, I don't want to see anymore protagonists get pwned for a while. Everybody has been tossed around helplessly for something like ten chapters straight, they deserve a break :/


----------



## Bronwen (Aug 10, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No kidding.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Good god, now that we did the comparisons...wow...just wow...lol, the miracles of exorcists training, _indeed_. Miranda is hot. Haha.

I hope that the protagonists win a little against Noahs and the Earl. They really are being tossed around like rag dolls. Especially Allen. :sad


----------



## pakku (Aug 22, 2005)

The new RAW's out (well, I guess it has been for a while, but anyway...), and it looks like Miranda's going to be the group's healer; a much needed position, with Ticky around and all. Hot _and_ handy. 

Does anybody know what the hell is going on in the final couple of pages? I sure as hell don't.


----------



## Bronwen (Aug 22, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> The new RAW's out (well, I guess it has been for a while, but anyway...), and it looks like Miranda's going to be the group's healer; a much needed position, with Ticky around and all. Hot _and_ handy.
> 
> Does anybody know what the hell is going on in the final couple of pages? I sure as hell don't.



I have no idea. It's either Allen that's not really Allen or some sort of parody that Rabi and Bookworm thought out.

 Seriously, what in the world is up with the deform Allen?? Well, I guess we're gonna have to wait until Timcampi translates it.


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 22, 2005)

I believe it's Allen doing a shinji innerself monologue.. or something of the sort. 

^^
>8

it's probably the manifestation of Allen's Innocence or new Innocence that he saved.


----------



## Bronwen (Aug 28, 2005)

Raw of Chapter 59 has been released! And booya!

Miranda is so funky. Hehe, just makes everyone even more worried with the whole 'I can go without sleep for ten whole days, yup yup!' and everyone's reaction of whether or not she'll be okay.

There's also Rabi clinging to her. How shippy! Lol, I'm becoming fond of RabixMiranda

and Allen is alive!! And it seems that his the essence of his innocence made his way to the whole in his heart and regenerated his body so that he'll live. O_O Now I'm curious what exactly is Allen's innocence is compose of.


----------



## Kepa (Sep 12, 2005)

figured I'd bring some new life to this thread *(shame on you for letting it die !!!)
*either way, RAW chapter 61 is out already, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it seems allen can recover his innocence, but it will take some determination and time


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Sep 12, 2005)

Timcanpi has finally released 58, 59, 60, and 61. They also added a colored page to 57 so re-download that one, too, if you've already read it.

DOWNLOAD NOW!


----------



## pakku (Sep 12, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



As cool as his claw arm was, I hope Allen's innocence takes a different form this time, just to make things interesting. The claw would be hard to top, but the author has proven himself quite capable of interesting innocence invocations before. 

Oh, and untranslated "togaochi" = lame.


----------



## Kepa (Sep 13, 2005)

well his arm already evolved twice (claw->cannon->big claw).. why not a third time?:amazed


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 7, 2005)

I just saw a post by _~~Nat~~_ about a half hour on the Timcanpi Message Boards. It's a list of the "official" names of the D.Gray characters. Some of these are TERRIBLY translated into Engrish. It looks like we have another Death Note on our hands... and just like in Death Note, I refuse to use these names. 

I'm putting the names we are used to in parentheses next to the "official" names because some of these are hard to recognize. The first time  I looked through it, I thought they skipped Rabi.


> Apparently tankoubon #6 reveals the English version of the names <<;;;;;; The Official version O_o The names the author actually wanted O_o Yeah.
> 
> Allen Walker (Allen Walker )
> Yu Kanda (Kanda Yuu)
> ...



I don't understand why Hoshino Katsura decided to do this... A lot of these don't make sense. So many of these names were obviously taken from other places, so why did she mess up the spelling so much?
*Timcanpi - jewelry company
*Tiki - has to do with some legend of the first man
*Lotte - chocolate company
*Aleister Crowley - a real person

Then there's just weird stuff that I've never seen in English before.
*Wenhamm - ummm two Ms?
*Mikk - two Ks?
*Jeryy - two Ys? wtf...

Then we have Japanese to English romanization mistakes. These aren't necessarily wrong, but they aren't exactly correct either.
*Kanda Yuu - it's an extended vowel
*Daisya - sya is supposed to be sha, it comes from shi+ya=sha while the "incorrect" romanization is si+ya=sya

Last, we have the complete WTFs.
*Lavi - please...
*Hevlaska - please, again... do Japanese just like the letter V because they don't get to use it often?
*Road Kamelot - seriously? are you kidding?

---

These are actually worse than Raito-->Light, I think.


EDIT: By the way, the raws for chapter 62-65 can be found on Timcanpi's website. None of them are translated yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 14, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> I just saw a post by _~~Nat~~_ about a half hour on the Timcanpi Message Boards. It's a list of the "official" names of the D.Gray characters. Some of these are TERRIBLY translated into Engrish. It looks like we have another Death Note on our hands... and just like in Death Note, I refuse to use these names.
> 
> I'm putting the names we are used to in parentheses next to the "official" names because some of these are hard to recognize. The first time I looked through it, I thought they skipped Rabi.
> 
> ...


 
<_____<;;
they got to be kidding....=@


----------



## pakku (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, that really _is_ bad. At least Death Note's awful names were somewhat limited (Light and Near are terrible, and Mello... well, I can live with that), but there's no shortage of retarded names here. Crowley's is so bad on so many levels.

Even though it's what he wants, I wish _somebody_ would tell Hoshino that these names look awful to anybody actually fluent in English.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 14, 2005)

Hoshino Katsura is a woman. ^_^;


----------



## pakku (Oct 14, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Hoshino Katsura is a woman. ^_^;



Err... I knew that, it was just a typo >_> Y'know how it is, the i being so close to the e, likewise with the m and r...

bleh


----------



## isanon (Dec 15, 2005)

wtf happned to timcampi.net ??


----------



## Kepa (Dec 15, 2005)

isanon said:
			
		

> wtf happned to timcampi.net ??


it's down... and has been for some time now... dunno if they're just waiting for new releases or completely ended the project...but I fear the latter to be honest


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 15, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> it's down... and has been for some time now... dunno if they're just waiting for new releases or completely ended the project...but I fear the latter to be honest


Just wait till next week, or the week after, then...


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 15, 2005)

D. Gray-man is supposedly returning in this week's Weekly Shounen Jump. It's been quite a while since it's been released because Hoshino Katsura's been really sick. I guess we should start looking for the latest chapter soon.


----------



## terra_shiro (Dec 17, 2005)

go to , they have ch.69 RAW of D.Gray Man but you have to register first.


----------



## Vlado (Jan 24, 2006)

hebraska.net ... you'l find the raw there


----------



## RedSkyCoffee (Jan 28, 2006)

I've herd of D. Gray-Man before and I think it sounds like a real good manga I just never had any time to look it up or anything


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't know of any groups that are still releasing D.Gray, but to be honest, I haven't been looking. There hasn't really been much dialogue in any of the chapters recently, so it's not like it makes a difference.

I want this boring-as-hell Rinali/Eshi fight to be over... then maybe I'll care again. 

*EDIT:* Chapter 73 is out raw on Ritual Scan Forge. It finally seems to be getting interesting again...


----------



## akiamy (Feb 19, 2006)

I dunno if anyone posted this already but D. gray-man is coming out in English on May 2nd (I think).


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 20, 2006)

I didn't know the date, but I was well aware that it was coming in the first half of this year.

Does anyone know what happened to the Timcanpi scanslating group? During the time that Hoshino Katsura was sick for (and not drawing D.Gray), Timcanpi.net went down and has never come back. They were the fastest and only remaining scanslator as far as I knew.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 26, 2006)

Tried getting the series but can't seem to get my hands on even one chapter. Tazmo running at 1.0kb per sec. The yanime site aint hosting it. Anyone willing to help a brother out, and hook me up with a few of the first chapters.

Thanks for reading, hope someone will give a helping.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 27, 2006)

Man you guys are great. 

Darksage78 i'll add you on my msn if you don't mind, o ri'll give you my email then you'll add me, whatever works for you. 

Shinjowy could you please send me the transtalitions if possible.


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Feb 27, 2006)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> During the time that Hoshino Katsura was sick for (and not drawing D.Gray)


Is that why the art style suddenly changed?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 27, 2006)

The art style changed before she got sick, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Vile.47 (Feb 28, 2006)

Elo everyone, I just started reading D.grayman and it's really awesome for me! I have a question, does anyone know more about the Millinieum(haha.. =p) Earl? I tried google and wiki, but didn't work for me.


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 28, 2006)

Very nice!!! Thanks a lot, Axass!!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 1, 2006)

Sonata said:
			
		

> Elo everyone, I just started reading D.grayman and it's really awesome for me! I have a question, does anyone know more about the Millinieum(haha.. =p) Earl? I tried google and wiki, but didn't work for me.


We don't really know a lot about the Earl right now. We _do_ know that he and the Noah family are supposedly working with God to destroy humankind, because according to Rhode, God hates humans.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Apr 2, 2006)

*Dr. Gray manga*

is coming to America this summer.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2006)

Das finde ich _sehr_ toll dass du uns das erz?hlst. Um was gehts da?

(get a translator to understand my post 8[ )


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 2, 2006)

You referring to D.Gray-man, LotU?


----------



## pakku (Apr 2, 2006)

Pretty old news, ain't it?

I almost wish we had just an assorted manga chat thread for little tidbits like these.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Apr 2, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> You referring to D.Gray-man, LotU?




Yeah, forgot the whole title!

Also, the manga called *Old Boy* will be coming this summer.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, there was a preview chapter of D. Gray Man in like the issue of US Shonen Jump two or three months ago. Not new news really. But it's still good news.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 4, 2006)

I found the trying to bring the dead back and they turn to monsters thing FMAesque.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (May 29, 2006)

Wow! I had no idea it was coming back finally or else I would've posted here immediately. I missed it a lot. 

I'll probably get the first volume just to see how well Viz did on the translation.

And Timcanpi.net is finally back up? Three pieces of good news all in one post. Thanks a lot, notme! +rep!


----------



## Megaharrison (May 30, 2006)

Excellent news that it's coming back...What chapter will it be exactly?

Anyway, I read this series through a while back and it was great. Shame it doesn't get much attention.

Micky Tiki or whatever his name is owns all.


----------



## notme (May 31, 2006)

The next chapter will be 76.

And yeah, I think DGM is one of the best manga out there right now.  I really love all the characters too.  Allen is my favorite, but Lenalee, Komui, Tiki Mick, Rhode Camelot, and Miranda are all close to the top as well.

Even the Akuma are great IMO.  Though many of them are simply fodder, some of them (such as Eliade and Eshi) are awesome.  Also, I can't think of a single bad guy in any manga that compares to the Millenium Earl or anyone we have seen among the Noah family.  I've really liked them all so far.


----------



## notme (Jun 2, 2006)

76 Raw is finally out.

Pick it up here.

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter is so freakin sad...  T.T

Edit:  One thing though, I don't see how _anyone_ will be able to say that they don't like Lenalee with short hair anymore.  She looks amazing in this chapter.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't like Rinali with short hair. I almost forgot who she was since it's been so long in reading a new chapter.  

The chapter was indeed sad. 

Oh, did I forget to mention that I'm so freakin' happy that D.Gray-man is back??? Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Yondy (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I just finished skimming reading Volume One, and found it sort of confusing. XD

I guess because they had a previee of it in Shounen Jump, and it was chapter 7 or something, so I already missed quite a few chapters. I bought the volume at Indigo, and I have to admit, I didn't like it that much.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 6, 2006)

I like the emotion in D.Gray-man. Like the whole Soman thing, my God that had to of been the most dramatic 4 or so chapters I've seen of any manga in aw hile. The latest chapter also certainly showed this...Quite dramatic.


----------



## notme (Jun 6, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> I like the emotion in D.Gray-man. Like the whole Soman thing, my God that had to of been the most dramatic 4 or so chapters I've seen of any manga in aw hile. The latest chapter also certainly showed this...Quite dramatic.


Agreed.  The emotional impact in D.Gray-man is always awesome.  Soman is a really good example, but I also liked the end of the doll arc and Crowley/Eliade as well.  Heck even when Rhode excecuted that Akuma and Lenalee had to slap Allen was great.

Nothing beats the latest chapter though... T,T


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jun 9, 2006)

I just looked over the raw and I must say I was a bit confused. Well, over the majority of it until the end...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rhode looks really different now and she's holding a pistol. I loved when she and Tiki ran over the other Noah who was hitchhiking. I guess his name is Sukin Borikku. He was the same one who got so angry about what the Earl served them at their meeting. He likes sweets. =P




It feels so good to have D. Gray back. <3


----------



## Danchou (Jun 10, 2006)

Can Tiki Mik get anymore badass? He's probably in my top 5 favorite characters in this manga (Rodo Camelot being no. 1 probably). 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not very fond of the twins though. They seem a bit dull/dim.

It'll be fun to see the Noah gathering and their subsequent hunt for the generals. One thing I'm still not very fond of is the artwork. D.gray man chapters can be so confusing due to the "busy" artwork. In that sense it's similair to One Piece.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 11, 2006)

Hell yes, Ticky is back.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Noah twins are a bit strange...Though their pistols are cool. Also that new big guy is good as well. HOWEVER, the big one (skin brock is his name I think) says he's after the "general with glasses".

Which general has glasses you ask? The one kanda is with! We may get some kanda action soon enough.


----------



## Kepa (Jun 11, 2006)

well the manga is nice... aside from the main characters everyone has a very short life span


----------



## rei_vincent (Jun 15, 2006)

can't wait to see some kanda action.

and when will allen be coming back? or at least be shown?  XP


----------



## Kent (Jun 15, 2006)

Allen-kun..where are you~~


----------



## notme (Jun 15, 2006)

Chapter 78 is out.  A link can be found here...

*this*


*Spoiler*: __ 



This was one crazy chapter.  I have no freakin clue what is going on.  

It is great to see Rhode though, and the Earl is looking creepier than ever.  I can't wait for a translation.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmmm


*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome chapter. The Earl looked completely demented and is finally giving off a more serious aura. Seeing all the Noah's together was pretty nice as well.

The Earl's plot is interesting...The Ark was freaky as well.


----------



## notme (Jun 16, 2006)

Does everyone here know that there were two pages missing from the link to that chapter?


*Spoiler*: __ 



We finally see Allen again!  I love his eye in the last scene.

It appears that Allen hasn't been able to summon up his weapon yet though.  I am thinking he is going to be staying in China for a while, and with Tiki off to finish his jobs it looks like there might be another run in between Allen and Tiki.  I would really like to see that, but only if nothing bad happens to Tiki... 

Allen could decide just to go to Japan anyways though, and that could also be cool.

I can't wait to see Allen's next fight too.  He has been fighting for quite some time without the aid of his innocence, so his raw physical abilities must have increased enough for him to be an absolute monster.  I'm looking forward to it.




*edit* I forgot to put a link with the pages. ><

The two missing pages (as well as a translation for the chapter) can be found here.  translation


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jun 19, 2006)

Neat chapter.

That baby head is supposed to be Noah's Ark??? And what the hell is Rhode doing with that ball of arrows.... lol.


----------



## ETA (Jun 20, 2006)

Since I feel like I would have little to contribute... glad that Hoshino is better and putting out new chapters as along with _Fullmetal Alchemist_, _D.Gray-man_ is one of the few shounen series that I am really interested about.

Oh, and for those who care, the date that the eight volume will come out in Japan is July 4th. We might see an increase in speed eventually from Viz on how often they put out new volumes -- going from every three months to every two months wouldn't be that bad in about a year.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 25, 2006)

Well 79 is out and it's freakin awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe how stupid the exorcists are being. Trying to openly attack the Millenium Earl, 4 Noah's, and an army of akuma all at once like that. But ah well, I really hope we get to see a serious fight between the exorcists and the various noah.

Also, Micky is psycho.


----------



## Kepa (Jun 25, 2006)

^ uhu, hopefully they'll get some help from above.... cause they'll need it


----------



## notme (Jun 25, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Well 79 is out and it's freakin awesome.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yeah, this chapter was great.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't say that they exorcists are being stupid though.  They _are_ fighting even though they know they will probably die, but that, IMO, is better than running and hiding.  They have their goal right in front of them, so they should at least try to grasp it.  I think it is a little like Allen challenging the Earl in volume 1.

Also, I doubt we will get to see a really spectacular fight between Renalee, Rabi, and them and the Earl and Noahs right now.  The spoiler for the next chapter says that the akuma are drawing closer to Allen, so I am hoping that the chapter will be focused on him.  Also, this group of exorcists would be crushed handily if they were to fight, so I am thinking that maybe the General Kanda is with (the glasses one that is now in Edo) will show up and be able to get them away somehow.  If we are _really_ lucky maybe Cross will come into the picture.

And yeah, Mick is completely insane.  And by insane I mean awesome.




Also, D.Gray-man has apparently been doing extremely well recently...  Check out these three extra pages for Jump this week.





Allen in front of Luffy, Ichigo, and Naruto?  That is pretty cool IMO.


----------



## Kepa (Jun 25, 2006)

notme said:
			
		

> Allen in front of Luffy, Ichigo, and Naruto?  That is pretty cool IMO.


who's the 5th guy? next to naruto on the far right

and yeah, that's pretty nice


----------



## Mori` (Jun 25, 2006)

79 was a fun chapter, Rabi and Tikky are such awesome characters 

and an Assassin being after Allen is cool as well ^^



> Also, D.Gray-man has apparently been doing extremely well recently... Check out these three extra pages for Jump this week.



I would say its because of the announcement of the anime airing in autumn/fall, there's probably a lot of interest generated by that.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> 79 was a fun chapter, Rabi and Tikky are such awesome characters
> 
> and an Assassin being after Allen is cool as well ^^
> 
> ...



Oh god anime. I hope it doesn't turn out like bleach and naruto that the anime catches up and fillerizes.
(Although they could and WILL place random akuma cases into the anime anyway, i think)


----------



## notme (Jun 25, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> Oh god anime. I hope it doesn't turn out like bleach and naruto that the anime catches up and fillerizes.
> (Although they could and WILL place random akuma cases into the anime anyway, i think)


Well, since the manga isn't even on chapter 80 yet I would say that it is almost certain the anime will either catch up to the manga and use fillers or that it will go off in its own direction.

Neither of these options really appeals to me at the moment, but hopefully they will be able to do it well. 

No matter what happens though, I will pray that Kanda's popularity doesn't mean that he will be in 90% of the fillers.  I don't know if I could handle that.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I have a new anime I want to watch. I still havent read 79 but I am excited for it.


----------



## dreamt (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a link for 79?


----------



## Spiderk (Jun 27, 2006)

Today I`ve read all 79 chapters and i think this is awesome. I`m looking forward to the 80th


----------



## Frieza (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't wait till he gets his innocence back. Maybe he will use a new form. Kanda most likely will have to save Rabi's ass.


----------



## dreamt (Jun 27, 2006)

Oooh, can't wait for 80.  I hope Kanda shows up soon, we haven't seen him in awhile.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 27, 2006)

Kanda will probably fight the Noah Skin Broc. Skin said he was after the general "with glasses". That's the general Kanda is escorting.


----------



## Sieg (Jul 4, 2006)

Bumping

Chap 80's out for a while


----------



## Kepa (Jul 4, 2006)

Sieg said:
			
		

> Chap 80's out for a while


yes but it adds little new to the story... just recapped allen's situation


----------



## ETA (Jul 5, 2006)

Kepa said:
			
		

> yes but it adds little new to the story... just recapped allen's situation


 
Though, it does provide some tension.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seeing as he'll be caught up in a fight with a Level Three Akuma, we're probably going to see his Innocence return, or else somebody is just gonna get fucked up. I'm fine with either one because the former gives plot advancement while the latter gives uppredictability. We need more of the second one in shounen manga. Seriously.




Chapter eighty-one should be an interesting chapter, to say the least.


----------



## Sieg (Jul 7, 2006)

HellKorn said:
			
		

> Though, it does provide some tension.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How about both. Cause and effect.


----------



## ETA (Jul 7, 2006)

Sieg said:
			
		

> How about both. Cause and effect.


 
Hmm... good point. Though, I'm confused as to how that would be a cause and effect.

I'll comment later when the raw comes out... which should hopefully be soon since we've seen the wonderfully overrated big three (i.e. _Bleach_, _Naruto_, and _One Piece_) come out.


----------



## ETA (Jul 11, 2006)

notme said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't wait for next chapter.  Hopefully in ch. 82 we will see a little of what Allen can do when he is really pushed though. I have been waiting for that for just about a year now I think... ^^


 
Ironically enough, I don't think the "waiting for about a year" is an exaggeration, either... Anyway...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice chapter. Bit of a sad one, too, though I have to wonder if Allen will actually get back there in time... Ten bucks says that he gets in Innocence back in the next chapter, or the one following the next one.




Ah, I don't want Friday to get here too fast, though I still look forward to it.


----------



## notme (Jul 14, 2006)

Chapter 82 is here.  Enjoy.

Scantlations


----------



## Kepa (Jul 14, 2006)

*joy*
thought most of the actions speaks for itself, I still need a trans ASAP


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 14, 2006)

It's already a good chapter, even without the translation. Though a bit confusing....


----------



## DemonMist (Aug 12, 2006)

*AM i the only guy who read D.Gray-Man???*

please tell me there are other supporters out there, its an awesome manga and everyone should read it!!!!!also i was wondering if anyone could make me an avatar and siggy with Allen Walker(main character of D. Gray-Man) in it, it would be much appreciated


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 12, 2006)

this thread


----------



## DKFize (Aug 12, 2006)

I think d.gray-man is awesome..so no, you aren't the only one.


----------



## Themysciera (Aug 16, 2006)

Yup, I am also a big fan of the series! I can't wait to see how they are going to end it!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2006)

I buy the volumes. So no.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hope it doesn't end man, the anime is coming out this October. Only unfortunate thing is the mangaka gets sick or takes a hiatus regularly o__O" Manga can be dwnloaded from the timcanpi site but I think its down right now.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 27, 2006)

Chapter 87 was great. With Kanda on the scene they now have at least one person who isn't battered to fight on the forefront.

That is, until Allen arrives. 

I hope he does arrive in time to show off his new Innocence form. I'm sure everyone will be a bit shocked to see 'Crowned Clown' laying the smack down.


----------



## DKFize (Aug 29, 2006)

Is that you Anemone!?  I like your name change, but for me, Linali went down a lot on the coolness scale when
*Spoiler*: __ 



she got that Eureka style makeover


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 29, 2006)

The last 2 chapters, have been really great...Ticky's being badass.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Kanda duel wields swords now!


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2006)

DKFize said:
			
		

> Is that you Anemone!?  I like your name change, but for me, Linali went down a lot on the coolness scale when
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yup it's me. 

And I think Linali will grow her hair back eventually but she still looks as beautiful as ever even with her short-hair style as it presents her in a new form of cuteness. =)

@MH: Some pwning is gonna go down with his dual wielding for sure.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the upload Taira. Hmm....I wonder if I should look at the raw now. xD


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 31, 2006)

Damn chapter 88 was awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen has the nerve to touch the Millenium earl?! Lolz he's a dead man


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 31, 2006)

Chapter 88 = AWESOME


*Spoiler*: __ 



Earl = denied.

Allen sure showed that fatass. That bastard actually thought he'd get his hands on Linali? Pffft, think again. 

Crown Clown Allen FTW


----------



## Spunoff (Aug 31, 2006)

Ahhh 88 just came out, and I'm already wanting 89 baaad.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 31, 2006)

Anyone want to be a pal and upload Timpanpi's chapter 86 to latest? Also can anyone tell me what's happened to their site? It's been down for quite awhile


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 31, 2006)

^Check my sig.


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 1, 2006)

I was hoping to download less for bandwidth but thanks anyways ^__^


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the links mori


----------



## Kepa (Sep 7, 2006)

ah so nice to see the it getting more popular... I remember when the d. gray-man fanclub just started we had to bump it regularly just so no one would forget about it (not to mention all the gray-man banners I filled my sig with).... and now gray-man is getting its own anime version ^_^

oh, and thanks for the latest raw


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

Link removed

translation =p


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 7, 2006)

[QUOTE='moridin]Link removed

translation =p[/QUOTE]

Yeah I just stopped by there. 

But oooooooh man I still can't believe all what happened.

MUST HAVE CHAPTER 90! xD


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 7, 2006)

Damn, 89 was awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Earl leaving was expected, but at least he showed some of his stuff (the umbrella sword thing was awesome). Marian fooling Jasdavid with the chicken and the hat was also hilarious.

Also this had an awesome and extremely unexpected ending.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah chapters ending was quite the cliffhanger, really didn't expect that o_O

I was glad to see a bit of comedy back into things this week, that was nice


----------



## ifira (Sep 11, 2006)

woo, thanks for that. looks like a awesome chapter


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 11, 2006)

No problem. ^^

I honestly can't wait for chapter 90 though. Some answers are needed!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah, some strange stuff happened at the end of last chapter!


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 12, 2006)

Exactly. I don't even know what the hell happened to Linali. I hope she's okay


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure she is, might need a bit more Allen to the rescue though =p


----------



## Kepa (Sep 12, 2006)

well if she really is the heart, than she'll be okey... if she isn't, well many characters in D.gray-man have the tendency to die easily...
I'm quite sure that towards the end of the manga there will be a killing spree on both sides, that will probably end in allen seeing them again in Heaven (or hell... depends on who's the real "good" side )


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 12, 2006)

There won't be any dying for Linali. 

Though I'm not quite sure about the others (minus Allen)....


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 12, 2006)

D.Gray-man kills off a lot of characters...Very difficult to tell who will die. It's very possible that even people like Miranda and Crowley will..

But a rescue Linali arc is in the works.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 12, 2006)

Miranda...I wouldn't want anything to happen to her. I mean, she's come so far from that horrible state she was in when we first met her and all. Not to mention she's become quite attractive. o_o

But yeah considering the deaths in D.Gray-man so far...it's kinda hard to tell who'll go and when. :/


----------



## Kepa (Sep 13, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> It's very possible that even people like Miranda and Crowley will...


yeah, I didn't even expect crowley to last this long... I mean, he was introduced as a villain


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2006)

crowley is awesome though, I'd hate for him to die T__T


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah. I mean look at his choice of weapon. His teeth! How cool is that.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the notice as usual, mori.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2006)

^__^

extra mirror added


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 14, 2006)

Whoa whoa whoa! Where the hell is going on here?


*Spoiler*: _chapter 90_ 



THANK GOD Linali is alright. I was literally holding my breath during the first few pages. But dear lord, the madness that followed thereafter...seems as if the Earl had some time-bomb like Akuma set up in place of his absence.

But what I'm confused about is the key at the end. What is it for? And who's handing it to Allen?

Oh and I must say it's still nice to see some bits of humor even though the situation is deathly serious.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



quite confusing =p

the key especially, its hard to tell if its just allens hand drawn in an incredibly feminine style, or if someones giving it to him o_O

looks like a girls hand to me


----------



## Kepa (Sep 14, 2006)

Linali Lee said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa whoa! Where the hell is going on here?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _chapter 90_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm also intrested in what it was theodore? (that general) was sending out... hopefully reinforcements will arrive ^_^

oh and that key, well I wouldn't be suprised if some noah gave allen the key... perhaps tookie or that kid that allen once helped on the train


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 14, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Confusing indeed. The only females there are Linali and Miranda.

Unless it's Road's but her skin is dark, so........:S


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I did read someone speculating that it could be his mother there somehow, don't ask how I have no idea =p but I;d kinda like that in a way

so is that giant cube the new arc or something o_O




this thread is more fun with a bit of activity in it ^^


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 14, 2006)

Kepa said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not too sure about reinforcements. It looked like some technique to separate them from the oncoming Akuma or an attack towards them. :S






			
				`moridin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen's...mother?

:S

That would definitely be interesting if it is true. I'd like to see what she looks like after all. 

And as for that cube...I'm not sure. At first I thought the whole sky was turning into puzzle pieces then suddenly a cube appears.

Like, WTF? But this is one of the reasons why I love D.Gray-man to start with anyways so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Kepa (Sep 14, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 his mum? dunno, sounds a bit far fetched... on the other hand, we've seen stranger things happen in this manga. All in all, I hope they'll give more explanation about the noah's goals and history.. I like the story


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahaha, The Earl's so brilliant, luring them all in the old ark like that so they can get blown up.

But OMG poor Relo!? He can't get left there.

Anyway, Allen already got the key...somehow.


----------



## isanon (Sep 15, 2006)

^^
*Spoiler*: __ 



more like someone is giving him the key since if that was allens  hand it should be an antiakuma weapon and not a human hand


----------



## Kepa (Sep 21, 2006)

*inhales*
hmm, how I love thursdays 


*Spoiler*: __ 



see, I knew the hand was gonna be tiki's 
the whole good guy-bad guy pose makes him a character that will last for some time


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks yet again for the links mori.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 21, 2006)

Man I just love D.Gray-man 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 91 raw_ 



So....like....WTF? Tyki "gave" them the key? :S

Ok, this is getting weirder and weirder as we move along.  But seriously, great action panels yet again and of course I'm eating up all the AllenxLinali moments and loving it to death.

But if I'm not mistaken isn't that one of the Noah's at the end? Boric, I believe?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 21, 2006)

trans at ThE WoRm


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 21, 2006)

Awesome chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tiki giving them the key was...Unexpected. I wonder if the Earl allowed it? A translation must be seen.

And Kanda vs. Skin next chapter! Hell yes.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 28, 2006)

I was just checking the thread for the weekly raw post. Thanks yet again mori


----------



## Mori` (Sep 28, 2006)

thas ok, probably the last time i do that sort of stuff for a while.

pretty fun chapter


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 28, 2006)

omg this chapter was hilarious yet still managed to be serious. 

WTF @ Skin though o__o


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kanda's (new?) technique seems quite interesting I must say. Seems like he'll need it against this freak. XD


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 28, 2006)

Where can I get the chapters?


----------



## Kepa (Sep 28, 2006)

Severnaruto said:
			
		

> Where can I get the chapters?


 here is a great site
(the upper one has it all)



			
				Linali Lee said:
			
		

> omg this chapter was hilarious yet still managed to be serious.
> 
> WTF @ Skin though o__o



*Spoiler*: __ 



he should've been named skinless


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 28, 2006)

Severnaruto said:
			
		

> Where can I get the chapters?



They're also in my sig (HQ)...


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 28, 2006)

Insane chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Skin fights with lightning? Never saw that coming...Always figured him for a super strength earth based type fighter. Also wtf is his obession with asking people if they like sweets.

This is also the first time an exorcist has seriously stood up against a Noah in all out 1 on 1 combat as well. The Noah's have had a pretty invincible aura around them and this fight will probably shtter that.


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 30, 2006)

^ I think the noah are structered like the akuma, some are weak others strong, but the weak far outnumber the strong. Rodo and Tiki are the upper echelon noah while skin could be like a level one noah. Thats the only way I can see kanda beating a noah.


----------



## Kepa (Oct 1, 2006)

Black Swan said:
			
		

> ^ I think the noah are structered like the akuma, some are weak others strong, but the weak far outnumber the strong. Rodo and Tiki are the upper echelon noah while skin could be like a level one noah. Thats the only way I can see kanda beating a noah.


well the earl has clearly shown to have some favorites 
the noahs are structured like the exorcist... some have a good/strong power that they learned to use perfectly, while others have some weaker/less usefull for combat (but perhaps good for something else?) power


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 1, 2006)

I really do hope that kanda beats skin b/c the noah seem really invincible right now so i hope some weakness in their ranks show and they suffer some casualties like the exorcists had to.

When I first started reading the manga the earl always reminded me of oggie boogie with a top hat from the nightmare before christmas and now allen reminds me of jack skellington with a clown mask. Anyone else see this connection or is it only me.


----------



## Kepa (Oct 2, 2006)

Black Swan said:
			
		

> When I first started reading the manga the earl always reminded me of oggie boogie with a top hat from the nightmare before christmas and now allen reminds me of jack skellington with a clown mask. Anyone else see this connection or is it only me.


no, they do appear alike... but I think it's more the identical symbolism than actual copying.
I mean, the earl is supposed to look like a jolly friendly clown, while in fact he's evil.... allen on the other hand is the good guy but looks more like a stalker devil (especially with that cursed eye of his) than a knight in shining armor.


----------



## Death_Master (Oct 2, 2006)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> ヂィー・グレイマン
> *D. Gray-man*​
> Recently, I've been trying new manga series. Last month I started reading Death Note (absolutely love it), last week I started Gintama (love it), and today I began reading D. Gray-man (love it).
> 
> ...


yes
I ready this manga too
the gothic atmosphere is so cool
and Rinalee too


----------



## Kepa (Oct 5, 2006)

^ no you're right... it's a small battle I guess :s


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 5, 2006)

Pretty dumb it was only 13 pages, but entertaining none the less.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone else think Rhode's comment at the beginning imply they are going to be killed as part of the Earl's scenario?


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 5, 2006)

It was a pretty good chapter. Got to see some Road/Rhode-hawtness after all.


----------



## Win Z (Oct 5, 2006)

*D. Gray Man CH.93 "MQ" RAW:*



> Omni's summary (still in progress) at random curiosity


----------



## Win Z (Oct 12, 2006)

*D. Gray Man CH.94 LQ RAW:*



> Random Curiousity


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 12, 2006)

Man that was one crazy chapter. X_X


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chains coming from inside Kanda's body....WTF?


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 12, 2006)

Poor Kanda, he's getting his ass whopped.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 15, 2006)

Is it known what the Vol.9 cover is yet?


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 20, 2006)

Well 95 is out, and after reading it...


*Spoiler*: __ 



DAAAAAMNN we got our first Noah death! Poor poor Skin. And Kanda got a beating as well...His sword's gone.


----------



## Kepa (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah but I'm still waiting for a decent trans...
(though the chapter is pretty straightforward)


----------



## Chojuto (Oct 20, 2006)

D. Gray Man is sooo fuckin awesome! I read Shonen Jump and after I read the preview I immediately like it!


----------



## gnutte (Oct 26, 2006)

Seems like kanda is in trouble.


----------



## Kepa (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm not liking this chapter *_*


*Spoiler*: __ 




well actually it has some nice character development for the noahs... it's just that kanda's in some serious shit now and the exorcist in this manga have a tendency to die easily


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 26, 2006)

Awesome chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting to see how poor Skin became a Noah. Doesn't look like he really had a choice in the matter. I'm dying for a freakin translation.


----------



## colors of the heart (Nov 4, 2006)

^ Do you need RAWs, or do you need English translated versions?


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 4, 2006)

^Check out the pimping thread in the Manga Pimp section.


----------



## Blinus (Nov 4, 2006)

colors of the heart said:


> ^ Do you need RAWs, or do you need English translated versions?



Scanslations.

I'll check out the pimping thread, thanks both of you.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anybody know where I can find all the volume covers for D.Gray-Man?


----------



## colors of the heart (Nov 5, 2006)

Sasha said:
			
		

> Does anybody know where I can find all the volume covers for D.Gray-Man?



Yes, this is a French website for D.Gray-man, but it has all the covers of all the mangas + novels except that the 2nd novel only has a rather small version.  Click on the french word below each small image ? you should get a larger image. 
Link removed


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 6, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if D.Gray-Man comes out? Does it come before or after Bleach?


----------



## colors of the heart (Nov 6, 2006)

^I THINK it airs 6:00 pm every Tues in Japan, so perhaps BEFORE Bleach...?  ...Yeah, because Tuesday was a huge ShonenJump animé day: The sequence of ShonenJump animé used to go D.Gray-man, Gintama, Bleach, I THINK...  But then Gintama moved to Thurs.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 6, 2006)

colors of the heart said:


> ^I THINK it airs 6:00 pm every Tues in Japan, so perhaps BEFORE Bleach...?  ...Yeah, because Tuesday was a huge ShonenJump anim? day: The sequence of ShonenJump anim? used to go D.Gray-man, Gintama, Bleach, I THINK...  But then Gintama moved to Thurs.



I mean the manga? When does the manga release?


----------



## MdB (Nov 6, 2006)

There released at the same time, both are from shounen jump.


----------



## colors of the heart (Nov 6, 2006)

SwordDancer said:


> I mean the manga? When does the manga release?


Oops. Sorry.  I think I mixed up the D.Gray-man manga thread + the animé thread.  Like MdB said, it's released at the same time.  But it seems that ch 97 is going to be released this week, instead of last friday, because I think it might be one of those jump issues when they have a BIG, fat issue with a lot of extra mangas, and then they don't release the next one for over 1 week.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 6, 2006)

colors of the heart said:


> Oops. Sorry.  I think I mixed up the D.Gray-man manga thread + the anim? thread.  Like MdB said, it's released at the same time.  But it seems that ch 97 is going to be released this week, instead of last friday, because I think it might be one of those jump issues when they have a BIG, fat issue with a lot of extra mangas, and then they don't release the next one for over 1 week.



Thank you colors of the heart and MdB. 

Now I have Bleach, OP, and D.Gray-Man to read for the weeks! Awesome!


----------



## colors of the heart (Nov 6, 2006)

SwordDancer said:


> Thank you colors of the heart and MdB.
> 
> Now I have Bleach, OP, and D.Gray-Man to read for the weeks! Awesome!


You're welcome.
And that IS awesome!  I recommend Gintama, too.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, very very nice chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



First Noah casualty! Seems Skin actually died this time, and Kanda smiling as the room explodes was a nice touch.


----------



## Freija (Nov 9, 2006)

pfffft 
*Spoiler*: __ 



there's no way Kanda will die


----------



## colors of the heart (Nov 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hoshino!  Don't let Kanda die!!


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 9, 2006)

Even if kanda is dead, that bastard skin has to die with him. But knowing the propensity of the mangaka i would not be surprised if kanda dies and that skin lives.

The only way i see kanda surviving is that his wounds are not fatal which i think they are, or his innocence invocates at a level that keeps him alive. Similar to how rinali and allen's innocence.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 11, 2006)

Spoiler from recent chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm 100% sure Kanda won't die, he'll probably use anothe rone of his quick healing abilities which will take away another petal on his life flower. If he does die, which is unlikely, it'll leave a plothole like his past and that Kanda hasn't even used his full innocence's ability yet. Kanda is supposed to have 6 different illusion forms of his innocence, Mugen. He's only shown 3.
Though if he does live, he won't get out of the situation perfectly fine. His innocence is trashed which will probably give him is own little quest later on repairing his sword.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 14, 2006)

Siru said:


> Spoiler from recent chapter.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



QFT. Kanda hasn't had so much on-screen as Allen and the others until now and it would be a waster of character development potential for him to die now and I believe his will is strong enough to help him survive. But either, that latest chapter was awesome.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah, the last chapter was awesome. i guess this is away of developing his character a bit. get to see some of him that we didn't see before =D


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 15, 2006)

I think it may even go into some kind of gaiden to describe how he is going to survive and why he cant die and who that person is. It would be a waste if he were to die. However the explanation and junk may not come for a few weeks i think its possable that we will get left hanging with his situation and the escape from the arc will continue.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 15, 2006)

but, that time girl said that she felt some1 losing their time... does that really mean that kanda is dead?


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 15, 2006)

It could be but i think somthing like him dieing but not being dead.... like multiple lives or somthing there have been lots of things mentioning that he has some kind of way to not die... or an inability to...


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awww the Noah's cried. And David/Jasdero better do more then shoot those pistols >.>


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 16, 2006)

Is it just me, or did Allen's innocence suddenly gain Spider-man like powers?


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 16, 2006)

it just shows how sexy Allen is getting to be... maybe his innocence is more than meets the eye


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope the noah's are crying for skins death.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 17, 2006)

nope, that was just a raw, but it should be coming out shortly


----------



## colors of the heart (Nov 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AAHH!! I KNEW Hoshino was going to make Kanda a cliffhanger... But I doubt he's dead for some reason.  He seems to be the type of guy who would never break promises, and he promised that he would return.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 18, 2006)

colors of the heart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> AAHH!! I KNEW Hoshino was going to make Kanda a cliffhanger... But I doubt he's dead for some reason.  He seems to be the type of guy who would never break promises, and he promised that he would return.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, but Miranda basically confirmed that he was dead... Although, for basically the same reason as you, I can't help thinking that Kanda is still alive.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 23, 2006)

Yay!!!! Debit is so cool. lol I really like him for some reason. =P

It looks like everyone was kinda having fun in this chapter versus them.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 23, 2006)

The fight is pretty good so far, but I really hope they eventually drop the comedy and get more serious like in Kanda vs. skin.

I also want this to turn into rabi/alester vs. david/jasdero and allen moves onto rhode or micky.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah the fighting would be a lot better if they were serious


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 24, 2006)

It's D.Gray-man, the comedy must stay for a little while.


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 4, 2006)

wow, thanks for the link. things are getting interesting


----------



## colors of the heart (Dec 9, 2006)

I also found a translation online:
*D.Gray-man Chapter 101 translated by Kira666*


----------



## Cipher (Dec 22, 2006)

=/ Darn, I was kinda hoping this battle would end this chapter, but it looks like it'll continue.  I don't really like Jasdero and Debitto, and I want to get on with the plot.  It also bugs me that Hoshino's art seems to be rather inconsistant: ranging between breath-taking and meh.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 22, 2006)

Well it seems David and Jasdero are finally getting serious. The comedy has been bugging me. Hopefully it stops now.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 22, 2006)

I just started reading DGM, and it's amazing. It's like a combinations of FMA and bleach. I'm at chapter 30, does it get more interesting from there?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 22, 2006)

Firemind said:


> I just started reading DGM, and it's amazing. It's like a combinations of FMA and bleach. I'm at chapter 30, does it get more interesting from there?



of course it does....you're about to meet a new character and you still have to see the problems that all the characters will have to go through and you have to see Tyki in action....


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 22, 2006)

^Damn, i can't wait. I'm about to go continue reading it.


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 23, 2006)

yeah... your missing out on so much. it gets really good later on =D


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 23, 2006)

I just read up to ch. 72, it's getting a lot more interesting. I didn't know rinalee can pwn this much.


----------



## colors of the heart (Dec 23, 2006)

Hyoutsume said:


> =/ Darn, I was kinda hoping this battle would end this chapter, but it looks like it'll continue.  I don't really like Jasdero and Debitto, and I want to get on with the plot.  It also bugs me that Hoshino's art seems to be rather inconsistant: ranging between breath-taking and meh.


Yeah, I agree with you, although a lot of the parts are humorous.  And since could any of you tell me which one is Jasdero and which one is Debitto?  I know, I am really slow with names... They always go by "Jasdebi" and they rarely call each other by their names.


----------



## Cipher (Dec 23, 2006)

Jasdero is the light-haired one, and Debitto is the dark-haired one.


----------



## colors of the heart (Dec 23, 2006)

Hyoutsume said:


> Jasdero is the light-haired one, and Debitto is the dark-haired one.


OHH!  Thank you!  I guess I like Debitto more, b/c Jesdero's mouth looks painful.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 28, 2006)

does anyone have info on the DGM Reverse series?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 28, 2006)

just wanted some info...xD

*goes to timcanpi.org to see what's there anyway*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 30, 2006)

Just checked out the raw and Rikki Tikki's translation.

Very nice chapter and finally a Crowley cover. "Jasdebi" as one is retty hot too. >< She kinda reminds me of Crowley's girl back during Crowley's arc.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice to see the twins are finally serious and acting badass.


----------



## Gene (Jan 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _103_ 



Loved the "I'm not a vampire... I am Aleister Crowley!!" line.


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for the link. they are finally getting serious...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2007)

Ch. 104 RAW is somewhat out, with only 9 pages. It might be missing a couple pages but you can get it at jojohot.com.

I'm glad Crowley is taking on Jasdebt alone now since it'll make more of an intense fight that with everyone jumping in.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 20, 2007)

Hmm what is the limit to Jasdebi materialization


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 22, 2007)

D.Gray-man Raw 104 [HQ] (all credit given in link)
*Spoiler*: _Chapter 104 Translation_ 





			
				Translation by Rikki-Tikki-Tavi @ Mangahelpers.com said:
			
		

> Thread Link Right Here!
> 
> Page 1:
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: _My thoughts_ 



I liked this chapter quite a bit.

The art was wicked and Jasdebi-sama is just amazing! I really, really, really don't want her to go. Crowley is in a state and has most certainly gone into overdrive. Whatever he does from now on is sure to destroy his body. I think he has just downed one bottle of Chomesuke's blood so far, so he probably has two more left (unless he downed the lot).

Things look bleak for him, for sure. The only way for him to switch the tables on Jasdebi-sama is if Jasdebi-sama gets seriously unlucky.

Chapter 105 isn't too far away (at least, I hope it isn't)...


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 25, 2007)

To me it looks like its the end of crowley... he will do some sort of last act of courage that will destroy himself and Jasdebi. 

Or he can unleash his purest form of his anti akuma weapon like allen did. Make this fight a lot more interesting.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 26, 2007)

wow i did some DGM catching up tonight

wow  the series is still hot


to bad about kanda although i doubt hes really dead

hes like the sasuke of the series, plus he wouldnt die untill he killed some certain person so hes sure to have survived

im not to surpised about crowely if he dies
i could understand if the writer would write him out of the story

an exorcist with those kinda powers is kinda hard to keep writing about and putting in believable fights, with him having a need for akuma blood and all

all and all i have to admit i liked allens old anti akuma arm better then this clown shit

lets just hope he almost dies soon and gets another upgrade


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's part(NOT THE WHOLE CHAPTER) of Ch. 105 RAW from Jojohot anyways since it seems DGM will be very late this week again. >.>:

dvd news

Looks like a very good chapter and I hope when the full RAW surfaces, someone will clean the cover page since it looks like a pretty awesome pic.

Also, expect DGM to get much love next week since it's going to be on the cover of WSJ and finally it gets a color page since it hasn't in ages. ^^;


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2007)

Okay I just catched up to 104. Woah, this really seems to be in the final stage :/


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Okay I just catched up to 104. Woah, this really seems to be in the final stage :/


Final stage, hmmm?

Explain...final stage as in the manga coming to a close, or final stage as in, what? It seems too early for much to be concluded in my eyes...the story and characters have not been developed enough yet.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 28, 2007)

^he means coming to a close........

and the characters get plenty of development if you also read the DGM: Reverse novels.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> and the characters get plenty of development if you also read the DGM: Reverse novels.



Where to get?

And with final stage I mean it. It could be "dragged out" for several dozens of chapters easily without us complaining, of course.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 28, 2007)

105 was the best chapter in months I think. Crowley turning Jasdavids insult on himself and going on about being called a vampire was really good.

Also, the manga comment was rather amusing. "Did he just get a lot of power by getting angry? No way...That's too manga-ish".

XD.


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 29, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Where to get?
> 
> And with final stage I mean it. It could be "dragged out" for several dozens of chapters easily without us complaining, of course.


If that is the case, I hope it's dragged out for a long~ time...we've hardly had any Road. 

Also get the D.Gray-man Reverse Novels from here.





Megaharrison said:


> Also, the manga comment was rather amusing. "Did he just get a lot of power by getting angry? No way...That's too manga-ish".
> 
> XD.


Lol, that comment was perfectly placed during the fight. Made me chuckle.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 29, 2007)

It was stated there are 13 Noah during the Skin Brock flashback. I doubt the series will wrap up before they've all been introduced.

Micky
Rhode
Jasdavid
Skin
Noah Earl Killed

8 left.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 29, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> Also get the D.Gray-man Reverse Novels from here.Lol,


too bad they've only translated the first two chapters of the first book....the second book came out recently too....


Megaharrison said:


> It was stated there are 13 Noah during the Skin Brock flashback. I doubt the series will wrap up before they've all been introduced.
> 
> Micky
> Rhode
> ...


are we supposed to count jasdebi as one?...>__<....

also leads me to think that there will be plenty of plot holes...xD

anyway...they could continue the series by saying "while all the akuma were in edo....general winters and general cloud nine found a bunch of people compatible with the innocence they still had..."

but if linalee is the "heart", then the series is going to focus as her as the major target......


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 29, 2007)

I think Jasdebi is definitely _one_ based on what he/she said in chapter 103.

Also, I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that Jasdebi is male...I dunno if I've totally missed it, but did the manga ever give them a gender?

Ah, hell! They probably are!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 29, 2007)

They're females. Though at first I thought they were males aswell.

I also think they count as One Noah and not Two seperate ones.


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 29, 2007)

But where did it say they were females? That's what I'm asking...lol.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2007)

A female with the name david? Would be weird, but on the other hand, this is D.Gray-Man :/


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 29, 2007)

I guess so...either way, male or female, they'll still be one of my most loved characters. So carefree and rude.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 29, 2007)

They said they were females when the Noahs were crying over..

*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



Skin's Death




I you don't like the fact, then too bad. xD


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 29, 2007)

No, they didn't. Have you got the scan?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 29, 2007)

I am going to like these next chapters, since I've always liked it Crowley. We both have the same last name and similar personalities.

Oh, in the chapter 98 scans I have, it says that the twins are "two weird girls" on the cover page. But I don't know how accurate the translation is.


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 29, 2007)

Ah, yea...if that's what you're referring to then it might not be good to trust...as the translator based that translation on what he thought they looked like. I was wondering if the twins ever said what they were themselves...I don't think they did when I think more about it.

Interesting, you share the same name as Crowley...bet you live in your grandfather's shadow too. Jk.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2007)

Those japanese, why don't they have clear meanings in their language that can describe the gender?

I couldn't live without a he/she and gender-dependent words.


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 29, 2007)

I really wonder too...I'm gonna stick with male from now on...Debitto doesn't have tits and neither does Jasdero. Lol...As for Jasdebi...the face is too pretty, but...no tits, again. Hoshino-sensei is a crazy manga-ka. I've never been so confused...


----------



## Daisuke978 (Jan 29, 2007)

Wells i been watching the show and i haven't had a chance to read the manga just yet but i will read it though


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 30, 2007)

So, what's everyone's overall opinion of The D-GrayMan Manga?


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 30, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> So, what's everyone's overall opinion of The D-GrayMan Manga?


It's wicked. 

That's the only way I can put it. The character interaction is the best thing about it for me. I say read it!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 30, 2007)

I am reading it I'm on Volume 4 just finished the rewinding city Arc and found out that Miranda is an exorcist. I love how Allen Walker's arm leveled up.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 1, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> So, what's everyone's overall opinion of The D-GrayMan Manga?



Great series. Much better then One Piece and better then even Bleach at times. Though overall I think Naruto and Bleach are superior to DGM.

Extremely underrated. God knows why it hasn't caught on yet.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> So, what's everyone's overall opinion of The D-GrayMan Manga?



It's damn fast-paced.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 1, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> Great series. Much better then One Piece and better then even Bleach at times. Though overall I think Naruto and Bleach are superior to DGM.
> 
> Extremely underrated. God knows why it hasn't caught on yet.


Still needs a bit more time to develop into its own if you ask me.

A lot of manga fans are making out that its _extremely_ similar to other manga. Something different about D.Gray-man will strike 'em soon enough though.

Oh, that reminds me fellow D.Gray-fans...
*Spoiler*: _The cover of this week's SJ_ 



​
Anticipating the blow up for shure...!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 1, 2007)

The new color spread is awesome, you can check it out at Mangahelpers in the spoilers section.

I'm definately going to make an Avatar or Signature out of the Allen/Kanda/Lavi on it.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 1, 2007)

Siru said:


> The new color spread is awesome, you can check it out at Mangahelpers in the spoilers section.
> 
> I'm definately going to make an Avatar or Signature out of the Allen/Kanda/Lavi on it.


Ah...OMG that double page spread is absolutely blinding even in small form.
*Spoiler*: _Double Spread_ 



Curteosy of The Touch @ MangaHelpers.com

​


Road and Tyki are my target, but is that Jasdebi-sama in the bottom left-corner? And I can see Cross in the top right.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it is Jasdebi.

Hopefully the raw comes out today like the others and not be late and not come out until Saturday/Sunday. >.<


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha, like with Chapter 104?

I don't really understand the whole process, but I don't think it's fair that we always suffer with our late raws of devastating quality (always = the past two weeks, Lol).

Sharing a beautiful page with you guys...
*Spoiler*: _Savour the moment//Chapter 106_ 



​


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 2, 2007)

Yea, so nice I had to make an avy out of it.

The colour pages are truly something. The style is a little loose with the colour pages but the art feels more fluid with the use of watery colours...what do you reckon?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 2, 2007)

Pretty good, the water does suit D. Gray-Man pretty good.
I couldn't imagine Naruto in water color. >.<

Also forgot to mention, I just now found out Lavi wears a red excorcist suit and Kanda wears a blue one. xD Anyone else figure this out just now?


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 2, 2007)

Not until you just mentioned it. 

How could we have ever known before though?


----------



## GPM (Feb 3, 2007)

I was watching the anime, but then I decided to take a look at the manga... and realized that I was watching filler. It took a day, but I read the 105 chapters, and man was it great. 
I have this whole thing with girls in distress, so when Linali/Lenalee started falling through some portal thing at the end of one of the chapters, it was like "NOOOOOOOOOOoooooo...." and in the next chapter, a bunch of them jumped after her! xD

My only qualm about the series is Allen's wrist, arm, and hand size, but I can deal with it because it's so awesome! 
I'll look at the raw, but I can't wait for the upcoming fights!


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 3, 2007)

You _need_ to see this week's chapter as soon as you can. The fighting in it is just amazing...it's just...ah, I can't put it in words!


----------



## Taxman (Feb 3, 2007)

^if not just for the color pages....xD


----------



## Shiron (Feb 3, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> You _need_ to see this week's chapter as soon as you can. The fighting in it is just amazing...it's just...ah, I can't put it in words!





TheBlindHyuuga said:


> ^if not just for the color pages....xD


Guess I'd better catch up then (I'm fallen a few chapters behind, since I had my midterms like... three weeks ago). XD


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 3, 2007)

With the magic of MS paint combining the 2 images to form the spread in a very novice fashion was easy. However it still looks awesome.



The image is really rather wonderful. Has basically every relevant character in the series. Naruto and Bleach need to do something like this.

The chapter itself was very nice and had a suspenseful cliffhanger.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't want a certain someone to get the Richardson's Bottle...

Has anyone noticed Jasdebi's Holy Marks? Nice avy too, Siru. ^^


----------



## Woofie (Feb 3, 2007)

Man, those colour pages were awesome. 

I haven't read D.Gray since the start of the Jasdebi fight, I think I need to catch up. Or maybe I'll just wait until that one's finished.


----------



## GPM (Feb 3, 2007)

What I found most interesting was how confident Crowley was that drinking the 3rd bottle of Akuma blood would allow him to quickly finish off Jasdebi. 

I'm predicting that he drinks the 3rd bottle, completely destroys Jasdebi, but ends up "dieing" due to the Akuma infection. 

However the dead allies end up, I'll probably find it either disappointing or depressing. If they stay dead, it's going to be depressing, but if they come back due to something like the "magical effect" of the Key Heart Innocence, it's going to be disappointing (for me). 

Don't get me wrong: I'm anxious for whatever is coming up next and will accept it like everything else that happened so far.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 3, 2007)

Yea...it's pretty hard to accept what may come up.

But I hope that Jasdebi doesn't die...the innocence is what is evil! [/serious]


----------



## Nathan (Feb 3, 2007)

So is Jasdebi a girl or a boy? Was Debito a boy?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2007)

Sasha said:


> So is Jasdebi a girl or a boy? Was Debito a boy?



I still think it was meant to say "David", "Debito" just sounds like the japanese pronounciation for that (engrish, zomg plz)

Would you name a girl "David" ? Well it's possible, though, this is a manga we are talking about -_-


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 4, 2007)

I think they're both males now.

Also, the merged form is a male...just a very beautiful one trap. 

And, yea, David must be the closest match you'll find for Debitto.

I guess the most confusion is focused around the clothes they wear. It only points towards being female.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 4, 2007)

I was just wondering that because in a translation, one of them is mentioned as a girl.

Anywho, does anybody know if there has been any volume covers released after  volume 8? And if so, can I see the image?


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 4, 2007)

Yea, volume covers Nine and Ten exist...

Check at this MangaHelphers.com Thread...you should be able to access it....

As for the confusion over Jasdebi's gender...the translator himself doesn't know and was just going off of looks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm sure it's a girl though. I don't know any guys that yell "pervert" when someone grabs them.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 4, 2007)

But they're "kids" though...lol...but then again, you have a good point.

A funny thing about it is that Crowley never places a gender on them. He has been calling them "it" for a while now. Lol!


----------



## Woofie (Feb 8, 2007)

Noooo, Crowley...


----------



## GPM (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok............................................

WTF??? How could that happen...???

Well they can't all be suicidal victories.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Feb 8, 2007)

I really can't see Crowley losing this match. Being put in that Iron Maiden definitely is going to shred his body, but I think he'll get out of it with his last strength. Like the captions said, he is suicidal, at the expense of his body he will defeat Jasdebi.

Still, Crowley reminds me of myself. Always the worst luck..


----------



## GPM (Feb 8, 2007)

I was hoping that the 3rd bottle was not actually Akuma blood, but that would be weird when you look at his actions and thoughts. 
He's pretty "tired" right now... I really wonder if it's going to be like this...


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow...Crazyness. Either the author just threw a curveball or this is a good cliffhanger.

If he is dead you can be assured Allen will go all Shikamaru on David/Jasdero.


----------



## Woofie (Feb 8, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> If he is dead you can be assured Allen will go all Shikamaru on David/Jasdero.



Damn, I hope so. 

Crowley is probably my second favourite good guy in the series, so this chapter has really made me hate Jasdebi (sorry IA )... I can't wait to see Allen or whoever beat the hell out of him. 

That's assuming Crowley is dead... it does kind of look that way, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 8, 2007)

Fuck yea! I saw this chapter this morning! OMG! I don't even understand what happened but that was just awesome and something I didn't expect. Jasdebi is amazing you guys! Amazing I say!

I have to get the translation though cos I still don't know the dialogue...maybe there was a catch to this chapter, but I'm pretty sure Jasdebi completely defeated Crowley. How could Crowley possibly survive this?

EDIT: 

@Woofie:


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it me or Naruto, Bleach, and DGM have been all amazing this week? 

Either way, I believe it's a cliffhanger. There's no way the author pull out a Crowley come back explanation in the situation he is. I believe he will achieve his second level of his innocence or something like that


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 8, 2007)

After I saw the last page of that chapter I screamed out WTF. Crowley is my second favorite character and now he looks like he is dead too. Not only did he get killed but it looked like he got mocked too. I really hope this is not the end of crowley, there has to be something more to these guys who have anti-akuma weapons in them... there has to be . I'm hoping he pulls of something similar to what allen did.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 8, 2007)

Crowley can't die, he's too awesome. I can probably predict that Crowley will probably turn into some Half Akuma Half Exorcist and beat the shit out of Jasdebi. He'll turn into that maybe because the poison infected him too much.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 8, 2007)

Siru said:


> Crowley can't die, he's too awesome. I can probably predict that Crowley will probably turn into some Half Akuma Half Exorcist and beat the shit out of Jasdebi. He'll turn into that maybe because the poison infected him too much.


A human/akuma hybrid...in my opinion, that is pushing it way too far. The akuma poison had already destroyed him and he ran out of fuel for his ability to use his innocence too.

I hope he doesn't get out of there. Jasdebi-sama, please get back to base! ?


----------



## Gene (Feb 8, 2007)

Crowley is so leveling up next chapter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 8, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> A human/akuma hybrid...in my opinion, that is pushing it way too far. The akuma poison had already destroyed him and he ran out of fuel for his ability to use his innocence too.
> 
> I hope he doesn't get out of there. Jasdebi-sama, please get back to base! ?



But it very well possible for a *parasite* type exorcist which I think Crowley is. Plus all that Akuma Blood Poison in Crowley will have to be used up somehow.


----------



## Tsuuga (Feb 9, 2007)

Crowleeeeeeeeeeeeeey!

No way he's dying- he's one of my my favorite characters.


----------



## GPM (Feb 11, 2007)

He's no Alucard, but it would be problematic if Jasdebi goes through the door, so he might get some power and restrain her until the room is destroyed or destroy the door itself, sealing their fates.

Any have/know when the raw is coming out?


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 11, 2007)

Raw should be out Tuesday/Wednesday, shouldn't it?

How would it make any sort of sense if Crowley escapes and stops Jasdebi in the condition he is now? I can't see him getting any power boosts or any kind of revitalisation. That'd be just utterly absurd.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 11, 2007)

I doubt crowley will get out of that. The only way he gets out and kill jasdebi is if he gets insane vampire regen(like alucard).


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope Crowley is not Alucard enough then.

The only thing that could possibly happen in my eyes...is the innocence taking Crowley's *blood* out of that casket and controlling it to fight Jasdebi-sama (kinda like Symbiotes in Spiderman). His blood is probably the only thing that can get out of it.

If not that, I don't see anything stopping Jasdebi-sama.

Also, does anyone know how Innocence is destroyed?


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 11, 2007)

Crowley better get out of that coffin fast and pwn Jasdebi to hell and back.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> Raw should be out Tuesday/Wednesday, shouldn't it?
> 
> How would it make any sort of sense if Crowley escapes and stops Jasdebi in the condition he is now? I can't see him getting any power boosts or any kind of revitalisation. That'd be just utterly absurd.



the magazine is released on monday, but the raw has been inconsistant when it's scanned...last week it was early...two weeks ago it came out on Sunday...


and a lot of people can say the same about linalee and her fight with eishi and allen getting level three....they always seem to get a power up when the situation is very dire.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 11, 2007)

Judging by what you said, Crowley is gonna absolutely obliterate Jasdebi-sama... 

We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 11, 2007)

You don't think Jasdebi is going to win do you?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't see much of a reason for Jasdebi to live anyways... It's not like he's a major character, just a badass villain. Jasdebi's fight is being dragged out for TOO long, way longer than Skin and Kanda's fight, I hope it ends next chapter and we'll see where Lavi/Allen/Lenalee/Chang go.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 11, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> You don't think Jasdebi is going to win do you?


I think Jasdebi will win.





Siru said:


> I don't see much of a reason for Jasdebi to live anyways... It's not like he's a major character, just a badass villain. Jasdebi's fight is being dragged out for TOO long, way longer than Skin and Kanda's fight, I hope it ends next chapter and we'll see where Lavi/Allen/Lenalee/Chang go.


Can't say Crowley's a major character either. He's more of a supportive exorcist than anything (as opposed to Kanda)...and this is why I've been thinking these past recent chapters that there is no reason for him to get an ultimate hack to win this fight. Just cos he's an exorcist isn't a good enough reason for that, IMO. The reason why you don't think Jasdebi should live is the same reason why I think Crowley shouldn't live. And you're right, the fight would be going on too long if Crowley is still alive and able to fight; it should have ended just then, at the end of chapter 107.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 11, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> I think Jasdebi will win.



Hmm, in a normal situation he probably would but if past chapters are any indication....it probably won't go that way (like Ryan said, Lenalee, Allen, and Kanda have already gone through similar events before powering up just seconds before dying).


----------



## Shiron (Feb 12, 2007)

Err, the "dormant state" thing wouldn't work (unless it only takes a few secons or so to work, like Rest in Pokemon). Crowley is on kind of a time limit if he wants to get out of there and survive, you know.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 12, 2007)

Nate River said:


> Err, the "dormant state" thing wouldn't work (unless it only takes a few secons or so to work, like Rest in Pokemon). Crowley is on kind of a time limit if he wants to get out of there and survive, you know.


Well my thinking, and I just thought of this now mind you, is that given that some characters have shown that their innoncence will sometimes unconciously act on it's own behalf in order to protect them that Aleistars innoncence working on it's own, otherwise against what he would directly want is possile. Plus, since the nature of Crowley's powers have him somewhat poisoned at the moment, and since he also feeds of that poision, it could happen that the innonence protects him by protecting himself from more damage... ala a dormant state.
Imo, then maybe  instead of becoming perfectly fresh or something, Crowley's actually body distorts in some newfound way thx to his innoncence, where the poison is siphoned out due to some new found control over the flow of his own blood.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2007)

> and I'm still wondering how Kanda is going to get out of his predictment .



the room he was in should have collapsed already....so unless the collapsing of a room actually leads to somewhere else instead of death...he ain't coming back...


----------



## Shiron (Feb 12, 2007)

@ -Afro Sammurai-: What I meant was, he only has a certain amount of time until the room that he is in is gone. Yeah... I don't think a barrier or anything like that is going to protect him from that. If the room is destroyed, that's that.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 12, 2007)

^true, but do you two (Tbh and Nate) honestly think Kanda, and Aleistar assuming he losses, will be outta the manga at this point? C'mon, the author is gonna find a way! 

- In fact, in Kanda's case I think maybe Cross Marian might have saved him. Seriously, Kanda is not dead. he cannot be dead. I will acknowledge him as being dead.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2007)

> ^true, but do you two (Tbh and Nate) honestly think Kanda, and Aleistar assuming he losses, will be outta the manga at this point? C'mon, the author is gonna find a way!



gonna find a way to end it....


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2007)

> ^true, but do you two (Tbh and Nate) honestly think Kanda, and Aleistar assuming he losses, will be outta the manga at this point? C'mon, the author is gonna find a way!



gonna find a way to end it....


----------



## Shiron (Feb 12, 2007)

Wouldn't be surprised really... The only exorcists that have to stay alive at this point in the story are Allen, Linalee, and Cross. The rest can end up dying, and I wouldn't be surprised if they (as in, the rest) would, considering the current state of the Black Order.

However, then whoever has the Heart (Allen or Linalee) will probably end up somehow using it to revive everyone in that case, so it really wouldn't matter much.


----------



## GPM (Feb 12, 2007)

Nate River said:


> However, then whoever has the Heart (Allen or Linalee) will probably end up somehow using it to revive everyone in that case, so it really wouldn't matter much.



gah... I mentioned that some time ago. As evil as it may sound, I'd prefer that Lenalee and Allen survive, while everyone who died, remain dead. It would be a bittersweet ending, though I doubt it will turn out this way.


----------



## Dave (Feb 12, 2007)

can i have volumes 6 7 and 8 please?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 12, 2007)

GPM said:


> gah... I mentioned that some time ago. As evil as it may sound, I'd prefer that Lenalee and Allen survive, while everyone who died, remain dead. It would be a bittersweet ending, though I doubt it will turn out this way.


That's another possibility I've been tossing around in my head, although I'm not sure it will turn out that way. I mean, it could, but base on my prior experiences with the majoirty of shounen manga... I'd rather not get my hopes up.

@Hollow Ichigo: Err, I think you posted in the wrong thread. This isn't the D. Gray Man manga pimping project, if that's what you were lookng for/meant to post in.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 12, 2007)

You guys make it sound like the manga is going to be over after this arc...
I mean, it's true things have been moving fast, but I still think there is things aside from what's directly going on to be worked out or elaborated on. 

and I can't believe people want Kanda to be dead. That would be like having killed Zoro in his fight against Mr.1.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 12, 2007)

-Afro Samurai- said:


> You guys make it sound like the manga is going to be over after this arc...
> I mean, it's true things have been moving fast, but I still think there is things aside from what's directly going on to be worked out or elaborated on.
> 
> and I can't believe people want Kanda to be dead. That would be like having killed Zoro in his fight against Mr.1.


Well, that's what it seems like to me. Maybe not after this arc, but it does seem to be ending, what with how few excorcists there are left, the fights with the members of Noah's Family, and all. Yeah... I can't really see how it isn't going to end soon.

And it's not that I want Kanda dead... Just that I belive that he is and see no way for him to have really survived.


----------



## Dave (Feb 12, 2007)

Nate River said:


> That's another possibility I've been tossing around in my head, although I'm not sure it will turn out that way. I mean, it could, but base on my prior experiences with the majoirty of shounen manga... I'd rather not get my hopes up.
> 
> @Hollow Ichigo: Err, I think you posted in the wrong thread. This isn't the D. Gray Man manga pimping project, if that's what you were lookng for/meant to post in.


whoops
i got confuzed


----------



## MS81 (Feb 12, 2007)

quick question? was eps.18 where kanda killed victorios?


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 12, 2007)

Na. Victorio was defeated in ep. 17. But, that was anime-only.


----------



## GPM (Feb 12, 2007)

The question is... who would be bigger than the Millenium Earl and Noah's Family? Once the Earl & co. is defeated, who is left to fight?

The Earl returned according to some prophecy, right? So that means he wasn't around for some time interval, but had existed previously. Even if he is defeated, the manga could end with acknowledgement that the Earl will return again. 

How would a fight even go on between Allen and the Earl? Allen and Crowley had trouble with the fabricated Earl created from the thoughts of the Jasdebi pair. 

*squeals with excitement/anticipation


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 16, 2007)

D.G-m 108 Script from Himajin said:
			
		

> Ｄグレ簡易
> 
> アイアンメイデンに閉じ込められたクロウリー
> クロウリー走馬灯状態
> ...


Anyone want to give it a shot?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

excuse me as I laugh at IA.....hahahahahahahahahaha

that was not what I was expecting though...


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Feb 16, 2007)

> excuse me as I laugh at IA.....hahahahahahahahahaha


Sure looks that way. Guess Jasdebi isn't all-powerful? Hear that IA? Teasing

Well, after reading the chapter, I'm glad to see Crowley has a chance now. The ability to make a form out of his blood is good. It also looked like he transferred the virus, or at least some of it to Jesdebi. It will be interesting to see where this fight goes next.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 16, 2007)

OMFG...I can't believe that stupid prediction I made actually came true.

This is ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know what to say or think about this...if Jasdebi is to die, the only way he should is if that "thing" Crowley appears to be injecting affects his ability to fight.

I guess we'll have to wait till tomorrow for the translation...but how will I sleep tonight? T__T

TBH, I don't know why God smiles favourably upon you and the rest...V__V

EDIT: The only thing I'm truly worried about are the stars...!

Art in this chapter is awesome though, seriously.

And the cover is sexy, thru and thru.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 16, 2007)

Crowley pulled off an Alucard like move. xD Crowley is even more badass than ever.

Jasdebi got nothing on this powered up version of Crowley now.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 16, 2007)

V__V It has begun then...

So Crowley's blood mixes with akuma blood and innocence to make this ultimate recipe. It has violent speed and appears to have broken power. I guess it's a no-brainer that these are the last seconds of the fight...it would be foolish if I said I couldn't give this to Crowley...I haven't lost hope for Jasdebi, but I dunno if he can get more powerful than he already is...


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 17, 2007)

Crowley is so badass... that transformation left me speechless. Crowley is going to now fight jasdebi evenly now. I knew there was something more to those parasite types.


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Feb 17, 2007)

So has his soul been transfered into his innocence, or is his innocence fighting by itself without any control from Crowley? It would be badass  if he could go out of his body to fight as blood at anytime.


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't think either of them are going to get out, since Crowleys still stuck in the coffin, and Jasdebi gonna get owned by Crowleys innocence. Hes taking the winning by not losing approach.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 17, 2007)

It looks like Crowley is gonna die after his innocence is through with this blood rage thingy. I like Jasudebi, though, so I don't want them to die!!! I'd at least like to see them split up again so we can see Debit by himself again.


----------



## Dave (Feb 17, 2007)

all i can say is go crowley
he is crazy
he has revenge written all over him


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 18, 2007)

I think Jasdebi-sama is female...Crowley said "make sense woman"??? :S


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 18, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> I think Jasdebi-sama is female...Crowley said "make sense woman"??? :S


Was that in the actual Japanese text or did a translator add that in like usual?


----------



## Dave (Feb 18, 2007)

is Jasdebi a guy or a girl?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 18, 2007)

Crowley reminds me somewhat of Alucard now. That was pretty badass.

Wonder if he can beat alucard pretty soon


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 18, 2007)

This hardly means Crowley will live. In fact his innocence seems to have turned all his blood into that form. I don't see much of a way he can live through it.

The conversation between him and his old girlfriend was rather well done as well.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 18, 2007)

About the convo between Crowley and Eliade: It was pretty confusing as well. What was it all about?

Also, notice how he was in a rush to get back Chomesuke's blood. I say you're right about him coming to a close very shortly, MH.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 18, 2007)

Didn't they say somewhere in one of the chapters that they were about the same age as Allen? Maybe I'm mistaken...


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know...I think I completely missed that because I remember nothing about their ages being stated. The only thing I remember is Crowley calling them brats.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 18, 2007)

Good chapter!  I've always been rather disappointed in how Crowly gets shafted when it comes to character development, and this was an excellent look into his character.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 18, 2007)

People definitely need to read DGM because this arc so far has been fucking great and is easily on par or better than what Bleach, OP, and Naruto have shown in their latest arcs. Can't wait to see more of Crimson Crowley.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 18, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> People definitely need to read DGM because this arc so far has been fucking great and is easily on par or better than what Bleach, OP, and Naruto have shown in their latest arcs. Can't wait to see more of Crimson Crowley.


I concur, even though I'm a fanboieXtreme.

I'm placing my bet on Crimson Crowley lot lasting anymore than *two* more chapters. He should stop moving by the end of chapter 110. What are the chances?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't wait to see how powerful Crimson Crowley is.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 18, 2007)

I bet his speed got a massive increase and physical attacks have become ineffective when used against him or something...

Maybe, Jasdebi would be able to defeat him with materialisation...probably won't happen though. :can


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 18, 2007)

I believe that Crowley can live through this because previously when Allen unleashed the true form of his innocence his whole body got *VAPORIZED* and like Crowley the only party of his body that was visible/remaining was his arm. I definitely could see Crowley living through this with his body going back to normal.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 18, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> I believe that Crowley can live through this because previously when Allen unleashed the true form of his innocence his whole body got *VAPORIZED* and like Crowley the only party of his body that was visible/remaining was his arm. I definitely could see Crowley living through this with his body going back to normal.



I agree. To me it's like when certain animals shed their skin for a new one or when a butterfly evolves. I believe he will live through this and find a way to adapt to his new body.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 18, 2007)

Crowley would be awesome if he gained Carnage's powers.


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 18, 2007)

^ ya he would just as long as he does not act like carnage 

I just hope that Blood Crowley is just the appearance of his innocence and not the appearance he takes for the rest of the manga if he survives. Though it looks badass it will be bad for his already awkward social skills. If everyone was scared and apprehensive of him when he looked like a vampire being made out of blood will kill his social image.


----------



## aliklik (Feb 19, 2007)

i honestly hope he dies. Kanda too. I like both of them especially kamda, but i hate when everyone miraculously survives.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 19, 2007)

^XD I am so betting on a deus ex machina with the use of the super innocence that revives all of thier fallen during the fight.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 19, 2007)

The series won't be going far if both of them die in this arc...which in and of itself gives off a feeling of "the final" arc. But that's not the point here...


----------



## Lizzy-kun (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm finally caught up with the series @.@, I have a favor to ask though, are there any colored pictures of the whole Noa Clan? I'm itching to draw of group pic of all of them, I guess a black and white one would do also, I could always make up my own colors...I really just need reference pics.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 20, 2007)

I think there has been a color version of each member of Noah's family except skin boric

chapter 106 had a color page with jasdebi...and a few of the volume covers have Road and Tyki.....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 20, 2007)

I need to get back to reading this, I've been slacking.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Chapter 109_ 



Spoiler 109 thanks to himajin posted by The Touch @ MH​


> クロウリー（血）と、相手（相変わらず誰かワカンネ）との攻防
> お互いの拳がぶつかりあった所で誰か知らんけど「やめてえええええ！！」って絶叫
> 
> 戦い終わって最初に出てきたのは相手の方
> ...





Please translate...lol!

My hope has been restored...*sigh of relief*


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Feb 23, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler Chapter 109_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You may want to take back that sigh 
It says something along the lines of Krory beating the crap out of Jasdebi but not killing him/her. He starts going to his real body at the end and decides to take a rest and then catch up.

here's a pic I got off of mangahelpers: source

While this points to him dying, I just don't think the mangaka would mess with us on this in two chapters.

I think that Krory, and perhaps Kanda, could get out of this. How? Well, Cross was suspected of been given the power of the ark or something right? So maybe he can put himself in there and save those two. But that doesn't account for Miranda losing Kanda's time (if it was his).


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG
thats so true
T1000
i cant belive they are still alive after that
and crowley 
looks like he is finaly dead
for that place will be gone, and him with it
GO NOAH!


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 24, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _109_ 



Na, I think he's still alive. I'm surprised that his body is still okay. Those spikes should've made mincemeat out of him.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Jas and Debit both took that damage to their arms after they split up. I wonder if that will be permanent and they'll both be gimps for the rest of their days. lol I'm soooo glad they're not dead! 

What was with the INNOCENCE appearing on their arm... is that a demonstration of their Innocence-destroying power or was it something else? It looked a lot like how Skin looked (UGLY!) when he went all out against Kanda and died.

By the way, Krory's body should be completely destroyed after getting spiked all over from the iron maiden. It's a little not believable that his face is in perfect condition...




Oh, and I just noticed something: Jasdero wears an open coat with nothing under it... I doubt a girl would do that... lol.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 24, 2007)

^Unless they're very flat-chested.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 24, 2007)

I have no doubts that they're both guys... corsetted pants aside!


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 24, 2007)

*CROWLEY IS THE SHHHHIIIIIIIITTTTTT!*

Man this battle was pure pwnage at its finest and man, I can't for the next big fight! All I gotta say is this:

LAVI BETTER GET AN AWESOME FIGHT OR I'LL CHOKE A BITCH!  

Anyway, I can't wait for the translation and it looks to me as if Crowley will be just fine but I believe the blood that took his form will strengthen his body many times over. But dude, the Noahs are no joke and if the twins were that strong, what about Road or Tykki or the other Noahs since there are thirteen in total if I recall. DGM just keeps outdoing itself with this arc.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 24, 2007)

Ah nice chapter. I don't think this is it for Crowley or for David/Jasdero.

Next fight will probably be Rabi's. He'll fight either Rhode or Micky. Either way, it'll be ownage.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 24, 2007)

Yay, fight's over. ^^ Crowley was pretty much all badass to the end.

Now I wonder if Tikki's fight is next. O_O Hope so, but I wonder who his opponent will be.. Lavi or Allen. My hopes are for Allen.


----------



## Woofie (Feb 24, 2007)

Good stuff. This fight has been full of surprises, and I'm glad it ended the way it did (i.e. fairly evenly, both alive). 

The only objection I have is, as a few others have said... why the hell is Crowley's body unharmed? >_< That iron maiden shouldn't left him in a visibly terrible state. Seeing him in this fine condition just kind of detracts from what was such a shocking and impressive scene when he was trapped in the thing.

Nevermind, I guess I'll just pretend he has holes in his face.

Anyway, go Crowley, you're rivalling Allen for my #1 good guy spot at the moment.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't see why people are suprised by Crowley's durability. If you recall his fight against Eliade, he was withered down to near death and still won, and he also got burned by Lavi's Hiban seal technique so he can take alot of punishment.

Man, I can't wait for Lavi's turn. So far, the author has given everyone (except for Lenalee-chan) badass techniques or huge upgrades that are really awesome and not boring like other shonen mangas out there and thus made the fights enjoyable. But I believe he will fight either Road or even a new Noah we have not seen before. Either way, this arc is just pure win right now.

BTW, where do you people rank DGM with the other big named shonens as of this arc?

I would rank it above OP and Naruto and possibly even above Bleach. I'm telling you, this arc is just THAT DAMN GOOD and people really need to wake up and read DGM.


----------



## Woofie (Feb 24, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> I don't see why people are suprised by Crowley's durability. If you recall his fight against Eliade, he was withered down to near death and still won, and he also got burned by Lavi's Hiban seal technique so he can take alot of punishment.


Well, personally I'm fine with him being alive and conscious, it's just... surely he should still have holes in him from the spikes, he isn't made of rubber or something.  No big deal though.



> BTW, where do you people rank DGM with the other big named shonens as of this arc?
> 
> I would rank it above OP and Naruto and possibly even above Bleach. I'm telling you, this arc is just THAT DAMN GOOD and people really need to wake up and read DGM


For the past 6 months or so I'd say it's been better than all three... Bleach and Naruto have suddenly picked up too in the past couple of weeks, though. 

I definitely agree that D.Gray deserves more recognition. I think at least 75% of Bleach and Naruto fans would like it a lot if they gave it a try.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 24, 2007)

Woofie said:


> Well, personally I'm fine with him being alive and conscious, it's just... surely he should still have holes in him from the spikes, he isn't made of rubber or something.  No big deal though.
> 
> 
> For the past 6 months or so I'd say it's been better than all three... Bleach and Naruto have suddenly picked up too in the past couple of weeks, though.
> ...




1. True true, but as long as he is alive, I don't care much for spikes on his face at all.

2. I'm a huge Bleach fan and I loved DGM since the first volume. Very well done and if it wasn't for Bleach picking it up, I would say DGM would be better.


----------



## MdB (Feb 24, 2007)

I would rate it quite a bit higher then naruto and bleach. (One piece and HXH are still superior imo) But i'm not feeling this arc after they arrived at noah's ark, Kanda's fight was good but the whole jasdebi thing had to much comic relief in the beginning, which i find useless. It got better after the twins merged into a single being, but it still felt anti climatic to me.

I'm just hoping the characters that are hinted to be death, stay dead. I dont want to see another pell or gaara. (Though i love crowly)


----------



## Woofie (Feb 25, 2007)

Damn, no new chapter next week _or_ the week after, apparently...  Hopefully this won't be a long term thing for any reason.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 25, 2007)

Woofie said:


> Damn, no new chapter next week _or_ the week after, apparently...  Hopefully this won't be a long term thing for any reason.



*NANI?!!!!! *


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 25, 2007)

> I would rank it above OP and Naruto and possibly even above Bleach. I'm telling you, this arc is just THAT DAMN GOOD and people really need to wake up and read DGM.



It's better than Naruto, and Bleach. OP just started a new arc so I'm not sure. It's still not as good as Greed Island Arc from HxH imo


----------



## Woofie (Feb 25, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> *NANI?!!!!! *


Don't worry, I just checked again and it turns out my source had typo'd - it's actually only next week that its taking off (the week after it's Bobobo that's absent). xD;

I was worried it was going to be like last year when Hoshino apparently got ill and took quite a while off. x_x


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 25, 2007)

How does she/he think of taking on a opponent completely of liquid blood? thats like trying to pick a fight with the ocean, think it be funny if that happened.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 25, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> BTW, where do you people rank DGM with the other big named shonens as of this arc?
> 
> I would rank it above OP and Naruto and possibly even above Bleach. I'm telling you, this arc is just THAT DAMN GOOD and people really need to wake up and read DGM.


I like this better than Naruto and Bleach, but I need a re-read to confirm which is actually better. Though, D.Gray-man is more for me than all the others.





Acidblood7 said:


> How does she/he think of taking on a opponent completely of liquid blood? thats like trying to pick a fight with the ocean, think it be funny if that happened.


What else was Jasdebi-sama supposed to do? Lol.

Crowley's power is retarded...but it's a good thing there is no way he can use that move again and again. His skill is fluid.

The Innocence infection...I'm pretty sure it is all something to do with Noah's Awakening. Seeing as Jasdebi is not the memory of Noah's Wrath, it wasn't easy for the Awakening's power to drive Jasdebi to his end. If he were Skin, he would've probably kept going till he died.

Did anyone else get confused by why Jasdebi's arm turn grotesque in size? In dire moments...something strange always happens to Noahs.

I hope we get to see a new Noah, or someone else we haven't seen instead of Tyki or Road...I have a feeling their entrance needs more time so when it happens, it will be immensely dramatic. We haven't seen Road for the longest time, in terms of fighting or deep interaction between her and another character. That is one thing I can't wait for...


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 25, 2007)

Woofie said:


> Don't worry, I just checked again and it turns out my source had typo'd - it's actually only next week that its taking off (the week after it's Bobobo that's absent). xD;
> 
> I was worried it was going to be like last year when Hoshino apparently got ill and took quite a while off. x_x



Good, because I can't take two weeks of no DGM.

@Shin: Hmm, in which volume does Greed Island arc starts. I already saw the Genei Ryodan in action when they first showed up and they're awesome!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 25, 2007)

@SwordDancer, I don't know the exact volume but it's right after Genei Ryodan story arc. Trust me, you'll love it


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 25, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> @SwordDancer, I don't know the exact volume but it's right after Genei Ryodan story arc. Trust me, you'll love it



Is the Genei Ryodan still continuing in volume 12 because that's where I'm at.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the D.Gray-man thread.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 25, 2007)

^Head on over to the pimp thread: Link


----------



## Loki (Feb 26, 2007)

I started with the anime..i think ill change to manga soon..Its kinda good!!


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 28, 2007)

^I concur. 

My god, my avy is changed from Naruto-themed to DGM-themed every time after reading DGM. It's crazy in a Naruto-centric forum! 

...Finally caught up!

After reading all the way to 109 from where I left off, I really want to see a Jasdebi flashback about their background before they awaken their Noah blood. But seeing how there's no chapter next week, I wonder if the break means we are really done with anything Crowley- or Jasdebi-related and will move on to the next station. Flashback or the new door...!!?! 

Also, in Chapter 109, there's a page of two children yelling "stop it!" in the water after Jasdebi and Crowley collides with each other in their final blow... Are they Jasdero and Debit before they awaken their power?? Or girls that I don't quite remember? (I hope it's the former.)


----------



## Taxman (Feb 28, 2007)

^it was miranda......and only miranda


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 28, 2007)

Was it? Lol! Damn I was dreaming! Thanks for crushing my dream telling me. 

The scanning was a bit different this week that almost made me think it's two little girls with different hair colors (;P) talking from Jasdebi's conscious. xD

*thinks too much*


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been slacking I must get back on pace.


----------



## Iruka (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't like how Linali become weak willed in these few chapters....X__X....she , beside Miranda, is one of the coolest female character. I hope she get back up again. I know she just got into this huge battle with that lvl3 akuma at the sea a while ago, b-b-but, she is too cool to be like that. The fun and cool Linali is gone. >.< 

Anyway, Do you guy really think that Linali may have "the heart"? Almost everyone in the manga is convinced that she may have the heart, but do you think she do?

I just want to know more and more about Allen. His new evolve form is just too awesome.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 9, 2007)

This is the manga thread.

There is still no sign of chapter 110 yet.


----------



## Kylara (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm scanning 110 now, guys. <3


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Mar 9, 2007)

> I'm scanning 110 now, guys. <3



You must have some good connections.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 9, 2007)

It looks like an interesting chapter, but I have NOOO idea what's going on.... O_O; lol


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the raw(s).

Edit:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Good chapter. Linali seems to have some fears of her comrades dying, maybe the Earl is somehow influencing her mind? Then, Rhode's entrance..was surprising. But, I'm really excited to hopefully see Aleen vs Tiki.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For a second there I thought that Linali was kissing Allen.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 9, 2007)

It's impossible to tell wtf just happened without a translation, but of course that isn't the manga's fault.

Looks good enough though.


----------



## Kylara (Mar 10, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> EDIT: Wow...wow, OMG...what on earth is going on???



Thanks for PMing me and saying you wanted it! Otherwise, I wouldn't have bothered to find the thread and post it at NF at all. ^^; I spend most of my forum time at MH, since it's more set up for this kind of thing.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 10, 2007)

Heh, thank you again! I guess we would've hunted your raw down at MH if you didn't post it here (is a D.Gray-scavenger). 

Now I'm even less sure of when raw day really is.


----------



## Dave (Mar 10, 2007)

YES
RAW
*grabs and runs*


----------



## QuoNina (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow thanks Kylara.  


*Spoiler*: _Sp♥iler_ 



Rh♥de and Tiki ... ... xD What are they g♥nna d♥ t♥ Allen ???

And could that be Linali's ability? Foretelling the future or worrying/symphasizing because she is the "heart"? 

Oh I am so eager to find out. 


Looking forwards to the trans.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 10, 2007)

bubblymocha said:


> Wow thanks Kylara.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sp♥iler_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





> And could that be Linali's ability? Foretelling the future or worrying/symphasizing because she is the "heart"?


Perhaps I don't get around the D.Gray-communities much but this is the first time I've seen that. If any of them are true, I'd go for the second one...worrying/sympathising because she is the heart. 

I can't seem to find her expression after Road kissed Allen.

BTW, that kiss was a sexy one. Lol. I think Road has been waiting for a long time to do that...if we look back at chapter 98 where Road is laughing at Jasdebi, there is a focus on her smile when she sees Allen's name. I wonder what she's after...the translation will really help us a lot. 


---

Translation by Lacy over at MangaHelpers.com


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Mar 10, 2007)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Good translation. It looks like there is going to be a fight soon. Hopefully, and Allen vs Tiki rematch. Also, I too wanted to see Linali's reaction, but maybe it was left out for a reason?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 11, 2007)

Whoa, Allen!  He just can't keep the ladies off of him.   

And moar Tyki!


----------



## theshad (Mar 12, 2007)

Linali looks like she is still shocked on the page after the kiss, I did want to see her initial reaction to it though.


----------



## SpitFire! (Mar 14, 2007)

does anyone when the new chapters are released please?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 14, 2007)

^Usually Friday or Saturday. Thursday if we're lucky.


----------



## SpitFire! (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## bonziblueboy (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not sure whether this is relavant or not but in and a Shakespearean reference (England, = D.Gray Setting), he metaphors a clown wearing his heart as a crown.

Hence I'm thinking, Allen = Crowned Clown


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 15, 2007)

bonziblueboy said:


> I'm not sure whether this is relavant or not but in and a Shakespearean reference (England, = D.Gray Setting), he metaphors a clown wearing his heart as a crown.
> 
> Hence I'm thinking, Allen = Crowned Clown


Interesting stuff...please, tell us more. We might be able to get more insight into what/where Hoshino-sensei gets her inspiration from.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 15, 2007)

Yup, great to see Timcanip back in action again.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 15, 2007)

Siru said:


> I once read on Wiki that he based the Millenium Earl on someone in real life who could possibly still be alive even today, anyone know what the Earl is based off of?



It's the Count of St. Germain.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 15, 2007)

awesome......*nice to see that chapter in HQ*


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 15, 2007)

I am a little worried about this "one chapter every two days" proposition. I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope everything runs smoothly.

And this chapter is really nice.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 15, 2007)

So far, this has been done...

​
*kicks self for not knowing the name of the colourist*

*kicks colourist for not putting his/her name on the piece*


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG! That fast!?

Kylara...thank you so much!!!

*hugs Kylara's knees*

Thanks!!!!!!!

---

Thanks for both resolutions too !!!
*Spoiler*: _Chapter_ 



Things turn ugly quick don't they...

I need to know that dialogue right now...!

Awesome chapter!!!!!!!!


Thanks, Kylara!


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 16, 2007)

Fuck yeah, great chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen vs. Micky and Rhode vs. Rabi? Couldn't of hoped for better matchups.


----------



## Tsuuga (Mar 16, 2007)

Is there a translation yet?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 16, 2007)

holy fuck what an awesome chapter.........


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 17, 2007)

Man, Bleach and DGM have been excellent chapters this week. I can't wait for next week!

@Itachi Amateratsu: I knew that Tykki had a plan all along considering he did not look too pleased about being a sacrifice for the Earl.


----------



## Woofie (Mar 17, 2007)

Great stuff... so close now to seeing Tykki in action again. xD


----------



## Nathan (Mar 17, 2007)

Timcanpi has released chapter 89 btw.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 18, 2007)

An epic match in the making


----------



## Mori` (Mar 18, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> An epic match in the making



indeed :3 **


----------



## ricc (Mar 18, 2007)

Allen piercing the butterfly behind Lenalee to the chair was just badass.


----------



## Bronwen (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG. I just saw 110-111. Bronwen<---------- who is so behind Rhode kissed Allen! O__________O And then 111 OH  CHRIST that was awesome!

Allen pinning that butterfly on Linalee's chair.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2007)

RhodexAllen   

Man, this manga just gets better and better.


----------



## Bronwen (Mar 20, 2007)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> RhodexAllen
> 
> Man, this manga just gets better and better.



Yep! Totally better!

<--------points to icon

I seriously can't wait till they animate this. Cuz I want an animated version of Rhode (XP I like this spelling better) jumping Allen.


----------



## neveah (Mar 21, 2007)

I finally caught up to chapter 111, I love this manga!! I can't wait for  Allen vs Tykki 

RhodeXAllen!!!


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks, TBH!


----------



## Taxman (Mar 24, 2007)

this is going to be one intense fight.....O__O


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 24, 2007)

Interesting...

Translation for 112 here.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew Tyki was hax, but I never expected him to actually be capable of walking on the air.  Very interesting...

And I don't remember seeing a Tease get that big before. This fight looked kind of equal if you ask me, I didn't see any of them getting the better of the other. Tyki said Lavi would have been better off getting killed by him. Lol! I hope somehow, Lenalee doesn't get the power to execute some divine judgement! That's just cheating. 

And there isn't really long left to go...less than an hour. In Road's dimension I thought I saw Jasdebi's head beginning to form! O_O

Does Lavi have a chance? I don't know what I'm going to see next chapter!!!

A nice chapter...it can only get better from here! >.<


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 24, 2007)

Another solid chapter. 

Tyki looked so badass smoking while fighting Allen and he's getting even more broken than ever.

I just hope Lavi has a few tricks up his sleeve to fight Road.

One question that rose up from this and it has to do with Tykki's comment on when Lavi got trapped into Road's dimension.

Did he meant that Road is stronger than him or more hax than him? If that's the case then Lavi is in deep shit.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 24, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> Another solid chapter.
> 
> Tyki looked so badass smoking while fighting Allen and he's getting even more broken than ever.
> 
> ...


Must be the latter...I am sure of it.

And a funny thing about Allen in this chapter was how he was talking about feeling sorry that it had to come to this. He is talking like he can actually beat Tyki...the man who has already slaughtered a few exorcists _and_ a general.

I bet they all said the same thing to Tyki...all Tyki can say about exorcists is that because Innocence doesn't follow the laws of the world, it 'pisses him off'. And nothing more than that. I'd say Allen is way in over his head.

Allen and co. aren't even a match for a team of level 3 akuma yet...!


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 24, 2007)

Lavi has no chance man. NO CHANCE.

........

GO ROAD!


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 24, 2007)

Ah very nice chapter. Micky's looking as psycho as ever.

I loved how Micky said he felt bad for Rabi as he has to go against Rhode.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2007)

Man, noone has faith in Rabi.  Here's to hoping he knocks some sense into her.  With his Bookman powers or something.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks, Toxer.





Agmaster said:


> Man, noone has faith in Road.  Here's to hoping he knocks some sense into her.  With his Bookman powers or something.


No one has faith in Road? What do you mean?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2007)

What are you talking about?  Innocent whistle goes here.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 24, 2007)

Why are you talking in riddles? What's wrong with answering a question normally?


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 24, 2007)

I hope allen could deal with tyki w/o exhausting himself or losing all his energy, because he should fight rhode and rescue lavi. It would be the perfect way to prove the epithet he got in the beginning of the manga as the destroyer of time.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Mar 24, 2007)

> No one has faith in Road? What do you mean?


I'm thinking he meant Rabi, otherwise that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Blinus (Mar 25, 2007)

Quick Q, DGM episode 24 would correlate to what chapter manga-wise?

Thanx.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 25, 2007)

if you wish to start the manga...start from the beginning...the manga has taken a few liberties as of late with material...however, it's basically in volume 5 material


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 25, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> I hope allen could deal with tyki w/o exhausting himself or losing all his energy, because he should fight rhode and rescue lavi. It would be the perfect way to prove the epithet he got in the beginning of the manga as the destroyer of time.


I hope Allen gets his arse handed to him. 



??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> I'm thinking he meant Rabi, otherwise that wouldn't make any sense.


Ah, I see now. Lol.

Totally, didn't realise.



Eru Desu said:


> Quick Q, DGM episode 24 would correlate to what chapter manga-wise?
> 
> Thanx.


That'd be chapter 42.


----------



## Blinus (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh, I intend to, I was just wondering how far/how close the two are. Filler fears, you know.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 25, 2007)

^anime has already had fillers....xD


----------



## Blinus (Mar 25, 2007)

Sad panda.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 25, 2007)

Definitely, it's necessary.

What could the Earl be doing right now?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 25, 2007)

eating a delicious dessert.....while waiting for allen to perform his final act in his play of destruction.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 25, 2007)

Lol! That fat bastard. I've always thought that the Millenium Earl has another form...

Did you ever catch what he said in the chapter about Allen being the whiteface clown who picked on the auguste clown? That was in 89...not that it's anything really important but it made me read about clowns...;__;

Here


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmmm...

I'm sure I'll read about it more next time I re-read that chapter.

Timcanpi has released chapter 92 in HQ...and when I say HQ, I mean HQ!

Here.


----------



## Bronwen (Mar 25, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I'm sure I'll read about it more next time I re-read that chapter.
> 
> ...



Timcanpi is just insane. Seriously. But I commend them so much.  D.Gray-Man is so awesome and to see them uploading high quality chapters every second day is just insane but oh so awesome! (because I get to enjoy it a lot more thanks to them)


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 25, 2007)

Finally some decent scan quality for the chapters.

As for what the Earl is up to I have no idea. The last time we actually saw him was way back when he was dragging skin and micky with him.


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 25, 2007)

Me thinks the Earl is just sitting on his fat ass.


----------



## Bronwen (Mar 25, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Me thinks the Earl is just sitting on his fat ass.




Probably eating popcorn enjoying the show - Allen vs. Tyki and Rabi vs. Road.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Mar 28, 2007)

And if it is of any interest to my earlier post, the band Queen also had this in one of their songs called "Great Pretender": 

Ooh ooh yes Im the great pretender 
Just laughing and gay like a clown 
I seem to be what Im not (you see)
Im wearing my heart like a crown
Pretending that you're still around


Some Clown, Heart , and Crown references there as well.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

bonziblueboy said:


> And if it is of any interest to my earlier post, the band Queen also had this in one of their songs called "Great Pretender":
> 
> Ooh ooh yes Im the great pretender
> Just laughing and gay like a clown
> ...


Good spot there. What would you deduce from it?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 29, 2007)

THIS... IS.... by ~fieldy3000 on deviantART
Here's a little SP fanartness of the Noah and the Earl that I made. Take a look, guys~!


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol!!! That is fucking cool!

Jasdebi is the best out of it! And everything on the Earl is awesome...! Wonder what made you do it...

I read the desc.! Lol.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 29, 2007)

D. Gray-man sounds interesting, I might read manga and also watch the manga.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks amazing, Jasdebi looks the coolest too in my opinion.
Tyki looks like a pimp. =O

Though I thought the Earl should look about as fat as Cartman. xD

OVerall great job, 10/10!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 29, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Lol!!! That is fucking cool!
> 
> Jasdebi is the best out of it! And everything on the Earl is awesome...! Wonder what made you do it...
> 
> I read the desc.! Lol.


Hehe Thanks! Before I added Jasdebi's guns (<--Just realized how weird it is saying that when I'm talking about two people), they were cool, but not cool enough. Glad I added them in.  



Siru said:


> Looks amazing, Jasdebi looks the coolest too in my opinion.
> Tyki looks like a pimp. =O
> 
> Though I thought the Earl should look about as fat as Cartman. xD
> ...


I thought about making him as fat as Cartman, but then I thought about proportions and remembered that the Earl is also really tall, but at the same time I didn't want to make him gigantic in comparison to the Noah. I think this is a good size for him. By the way, Road looks so much bigger than Tyki... it's her hair.  Thanks!

--

I know this isn't the right place to be showing this, but I figured this would be the best place to show it where people would actually appreciate it. No point in making a thread in the general art forum where few people are familiar with the characters. Yep!


----------



## Taxman (Mar 30, 2007)

lavi is screwed....>__<

damn I'm going to be depressed if this fight ends the way I think it will....my two favorite characters could possibly die..........................

and apparently there won't be a chapter next week.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 30, 2007)

Translation by Lacy.
*Spoiler*: _Trans in here_ 





			
				Lacy @ MangaHelpers.com said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what's with the soles of the Noah's shoes? >.> I keep on seeing the design and I really want to know if it's based on anything real. Cookies if anyone finds out~ Yay for 5 pages of pure action?
> 
> Page 01:
> ラビＶＳロード！？　その舞台は．．．！？
> ...







---

Well, what can I say?
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty impressive stuff again this week. Now, I have a better understanding of Road's ability and also, it's nice to finally see a villain taking interesting initiative, threatening to stab Lavi's real body while he is stuck in that world.


I liked this chapter.
*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Tyki:*_ "That looks like a full body of armor, doesn’t it?
> Rather than being a "Clown", the ways of a white devil fits you to a tee, boy."_



What Tyki said here particularly interested me. What is a white devil?

---

As for Lavi fighting himself...without his innocence, I'm sure there is a way he could win being the character he is. I'm not sure how he'll get out of it though...

It'd be really interesting to see what happens from here. And we have a long wait to handle too.


---


*Spoiler*: _@Mum_ 



;__;

That Clown Belt is getting annoying, and Tyki also seems to be saying the same thing about Allen's power not being what it was originally. Devil > Clown



*Spoiler*: _@TBH_ 



How do you think the fight is going to end?

And who is your other favourite character? O_O Krory?


----------



## Woofie (Mar 30, 2007)

These last two chapters have reminded me of the one thing I really don't like about D.Gray-man - Hoshino's action scenes are impossible to follow.  They look really pretty, but I seriously have no idea what's meant to be happening in the Allen/Tyki fight; it's pure guesswork. Most of the other Jump mangaka can draw fight scenes that are easy to follow even if what's happening is fairly complex (I think this is Kishimoto's main strength, actually), but I frequently have problems in D.Gray.

That being said, though, I'm too excited about a fight between my two favourite characters to really care.  Whatever's happening, it looks pretty damn amazing. xD


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 30, 2007)

You're right, Woofie. I've always had the same problem even though it looks fanatastic. But I _think_ I can work out what's going on in this fight.
*Spoiler*: _Page for page, Chapter 113_ 



*Page 07:* Allen is on a wall/pillar hanging by his claw.

*Page 08:* Tyki is throwing his Getsuuga Teaseshous at Allen.  And pillar shatters.

*Page 09:* Allen's Clown Belt traps Tyki's left forearm. Allen pulls himself towards Tyki and attempts to slash with his left hand. Tyki blocks with his right.

*Page 10:* The pillar falls to wherever. Tyki strikes Allen in the abdomen with his right. Allen delivers the same blow with his left.

*Page 11:* Tyki lands. Allen's Clown Dress keeps his feet off the ground. The blackness in the ground (that looks like black oil) are probably the Tease moving through the floor; it spreads outwards... 

*Page 12:* And then (the Tease) scatters into the air around Allen. The Tease load their projectiles.

*Page 13:* They fire. Allen's mask comes on. And his innocence forms a big white 'cape'.

*Page 14:* He twirls in the air...the white 'cape' defeats all of the Tease with a single strike.

*Page 15:* A mess of Tease debris falls from the air. Tyki's right hand begins to 'roar'.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 30, 2007)

So it seems Road is able to create her own realit or realm. Either way, Lavi is screwed, and I would be VERY PISSED OFF! 

Other than that, another great chapter.

@Woofie: You're not the only one. I basically interpreted it the same way Lord Tyki Mikk did, though Hoshino could draw the fight scenes a lot better because for the most part, I was like "WTF?"


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 30, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> So it seems Road is able to create her own realit or realm. Either way, Lavi is screwed, and I would be VERY PISSED OFF!


Should we try and predict a way for Lavi to get out of this one? 

---


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 113_ 



A very interesting thing that I just noticed here is that Road was boasting about how she knows what Lavi is thinking. Lavi knows she knows and told her to stop pretending like she is guessing.

Another thing:

*Road:* _"I'm the only Noah who can use the Arc and be able to move airspace
Because I can connect "The world I live in" and the real world together."_

I realise I shouldn't be too taken in by the words cos after all, it's just trying to make sense of the Japanese in English...but I can't help noticing Road's words 'The world I live in'. She implied that that world is not a part of the real world. And she is also, Noah's eldest child. What am I getting at here? I've always thought of Road as the one who never grew up. If she doesn't live in the real world then she can't be subject to its laws...so if her world allows it, she doesn't have to age. Just a thought.

Actually, this is probably the more interesting side of the chapter. Road seems to know _a lot_. She implies so in her words.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 30, 2007)

@IA:


*Spoiler*: __ 



my favorite character is lavi.......>_________<


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 31, 2007)

I agreed that too much goes on in the action shots for me to figure out what the heck is going on a good deal of the time. I've kind of lost interest in the series slowly. I think it is because I'm getting tired of the whole one person sacrificing themselves for the team thing going on.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 31, 2007)

fiore777 said:


> I agreed that too much goes on in the action shots for me to figure out what the heck is going on a good deal of the time. I've kind of lost interest in the series slowly. I think it is because I'm getting tired of the whole one person sacrificing themselves for the team thing going on.


Are you talking about the way how one character always stays behind to take care of an obstacle while the rest of the team moves on?


----------



## QuoNina (Mar 31, 2007)

Guess we have general consensus on DGM's action scenes. I found it hard to follow sometimes as well, or, better put, it requires you to read each panel rather carefully. Because sometimes she jumps several steps in the time sequence. 

This problem became especially glaring when I switched from anime to manga since the anime just fills in the gaps for you. But maybe there's a way to view her action scenes to solve this problem: filtering the scenes with the standstill effect in Matrix. Maybe that would make the fragmentation problem pretty cool instead. I am gonna try it next time. 





			
				IA said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's interesting and sounds plausible, too! 

I also like the title destructive sheep. Fits her quite well.

And could sheep be a reference to sacrifice? I am wondering if they all, at one point, feel themselves unworthy because of their darkside, or becomes sacrifice because of this darkside. Hope to know more about Noah's past.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 113_ 





			
				Mum said:
			
		

> But maybe there's a way to view her action scenes to solve this problem: filtering the scenes with the standstill effect in Matrix. Maybe that would make the fragmentation problem pretty cool instead.


How do we go about this?





> They view themselves as sacrifice? I am wondering if they all, at one point, feel themselves unworthy because of their darkside, or becomes sacrifice because of this darkside. Hope to know more about Noah's past.


Yea, that is my biggest hope: To know more.

Interesting thoughts on why she has chosen to refer to herself as a sacrifice. Another interesting thing is, IIRC, no other Noah has referred to himself as a sheep; only Road. It seems like Road, more than anyone, is holding the the truth of what's really going on with the Noah's. After all, she is using this special term more than once...


----------



## QuoNina (Mar 31, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 113_
> 
> 
> 
> How do we go about this?



*Spoiler*: _Chapter 113_ 



 If I can make gif, maybe I can do demo for you. 

But for now, you can only obscurely imagine... For example, on page 8, you see Tiki's feet making a wrinkel. The next panel is him throwing lots of teases. So... When he steps out and makes a wrinkle, PAUSE. And then imagine everything shifts really fast... He turns, and hundreds of teases comes out of his sleeves and the whole suit. The cam does this in nanoseconds. And Boom! it pauses again when teases rushing out of his sleeves like you see in the second panel. 





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think I just overinterpreted it a little. XD You are right. It's specific to Road. The sheep is just refering to the sheep you count in the dreams. @_@  So she calls herself creature in the dream... Hm... That kind of goes back to what you think about Road not subjecting to the physical laws of this world.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 31, 2007)

I see exactly what you mean about the Matrix thing now...I imagined it...and the word 'nanosecond' triggered the idea you were trying to convey, in my mind. Makes sense...but I think it would be tricky to perform. Who knows, we might be seeing that soon. ^_^

Road is becoming a trouble for us now...difficult to define...I knew this day would come soon. It feels...good.


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 31, 2007)

Man. Lavi is so screwwwwwed.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 9, 2007)

We still don't know alot about Hoshino V.v
So I guess it's hard to deduce things.

I prefer manga with real world settings aka England, Italy etc with Powers etc then manga with alternative worlds =D

Oh Yeah I forgot to ask, have any of you seen or have Hoshino's earlier works?

Maybe we can get clues or hints from that , as I know Hoshino has said that some of her earlier characters or ideas are from earlier manga or unpublished ones.

Thanks ^^

Yep. Lavi is screwed.  Road seems to Pwn Everyone 0-0
And whats up with the Noah woman in the new anime opening
I don't remember her in her gray form in the manga?
Or did I Just miss it?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey guys, check out my analysis thread on DGM for the Outskirts Battledome (Meta-Battledome)

Link: eneru

BTW, LAVI IS NOT SCREWED! HE SHALL PWN WITH A NEW AND BIGGER, REALITY-DESTROYING HAMMER!!!!  

Now, Allen is screwed. Why? Because he's facing THE Tyki Mikk, that's why, duh.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 9, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> Hey guys, check out my analysis thread on DGM for the Outskirts Battledome (Meta-Battledome)
> 
> Link: Link removed
> 
> ...




Thanks for the break down and information Sword Dancer.

You're probably right about Lavi but I also can't see Road Losing so I'm guessing it will end up like the first fight with Road with them retreating calmly.

I want more Lavi releases V.v


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 12, 2007)

SwordDancer, that was a very nice thread. Impressive. xD

Hey guys, if anyone is interested in reading the manga pages with author's interviews (called "Talk Room"), here's a site that complies all the talk room pages. 





> Q4. Between Kanda, Allen, Ravi and Linalee, who is the dumbest and who is the smartest?
> 
> A. (Dumb) Kanda → Allen → Ravi → Linalee (Smart).


 I am not surprised since Lavi is the future bookman. I hope this helps him to be even with Road somehow. (even though it seems a bit impossible... this is mistress road we are talking about :S)


----------



## ☠ (Apr 12, 2007)

Road's behaviour is enigmatic. So is Road herself. Obviously as a Noah she is the enemy of the Exorcists, but when she first fights Allen she refrains from destroying the Innocence of Allen, Miranda and Lenalee when she has the perfect opportunity to do so. Even when Miranda gained control of her Innocence Road didn't pull a trick like she's doing now with Lavi. Instead she retreats.


*Spoiler*: __ 



However, I don't think that will happen here really. I have this little theory about the Ark. Since it has been hinted that Cross Marian had control of the Ark passed to him by the Traitor Noah, I'm guessing that he will show up. Possibly to pause the Ark's deconstruction and thus rescue Team Allen. (I'm secretly hoping that he can reverse the deconstruction and we can get Kanda and Krory back!) However, judging from his rather assholish behaviour, I suspect if he does so it will not be to rescue his much-suffering apprentice, but to some end that the readers cannot foresee. Like that the Ark holds some secret or use that Cross wants/needs.

I think this will happen and Road and Tyki will either back off or whatever Cross does keeps them from their opponent, leaving them with no choice but to retreat. I hope this doesn't turn into another to-the-death battle. We all know the main character can't die - not in the middle of the story anyway - so that means Tyki won't make it out alive. And I think Road would kill Lavi since it's obvious she is important as an antagonist (what with her ability to control the Ark and all) and will be spared from dying to soon. I don't think I could deal with that. I was hard enough with Kanda and Krory. Don't add Lavi and Tyki to that list, Hoshino-sensei! 


*Lord Tyki Mick*: Where'd you find the images in you signatures? Like the current one and the one from a while back with Tyki and Road. They're fanart, I take it?


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 12, 2007)

I Found It hard to believe that Kanda was the dumbest 0-0;


----------



## ☠ (Apr 12, 2007)

bonziblueboy said:


> I Found It hard to believe that Kanda was the dumbest 0-0;


Why? He's certainly the only one of those four that has a serious problem using good judgement when it comes to people he doesn't like. His stubborness definitely gets in the way.

I don't think Hoshino really meant he was stupid, though. Just that he's not as intelligent as the other three. Of course, she wrote that bit volumes ago. It seems to me that since then Kanda has grown as a character. Even if he's still at the bottom of the list, he's definitely gotten wiser.


*Spoiler*: _Kind of rantish_ 



My gripe isn't with Kanda's placement at the bottom, so much as Lenalee's placement at the top. It was true when she first was introduced, but now she's fallen to the "emotional female" category and it sort of pisses me off. Worse is that the other characters are pretty much enablers of that behaviour.

I mean, look at her when she first appeared. She had a good head on her shoulders. During the Reversing Town arc she stopped Allen from doing something incredibly stupid - trying to sacrifice his own life to save the self-destructing Akuma. She even knocked some sense into him. But she's gone downhill from there. It's rather ironic that later, at her behest, Allen pretty much sacrifices himself to save Suman.

It's a miracle that he managed to survive. I almost threw away the manga in disgust when Lavi was chastizing Lenalee for her idiotic behavior and the others freakin' stop him because he "made her cry". Yeah, that totally pissed me off. I think it wouldn't have upset me so much if Lenalee wasn't such a cool character to begin with. Now she's - what? - a weepy damsel-in-distress. I'm liking Miranda much more than Lenalee now. I mean, she started out as a weepy, emotional character, but she's a reverse of what Lenalee's doing. She's getting stronger as opposed to weaker. When Miranda gets emotional it's for logical reasons and she doesn't let her emotion carry her away or effect her judgement.


Anyway, I'd now put the order like this:

Kanda -> Lenalee -> Allen -> Lavi

I only put Kanda at the bottom because he hasn't been around as long as the others so it's hard to judge exactly where he should be placed.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 12, 2007)

There is a new chapter coming out, right? Right?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 12, 2007)

^well...the length of time of teh break wasn't specific...>__>

but hopefully there will be one....plus...it appears that only the naruto and one piece chapters are actually out at the moment...still leaves a lot of series


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 12, 2007)

Me thinks people are taking that little chat with Hoshino too seriously. Don't get angry about characters you don't like being placed low, as those conversations were based in comedy and Kanda being the least intelligent was a joke going against the classic "strong grumpy silent guy" manga stereotype. Also keep in mind that Kanda is one of the few characters to of used serious tactics in DGM, during his fight with Skin.


----------



## ☠ (Apr 12, 2007)

There was a spoiler posted over at MH, so I would assume there's a release this week.  It's hard to be patient when we've all been waiting so long already!  

I'm just thankful _D.Gray-Man_ isn't a monthly.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 12, 2007)

xD Although I did laugh when I saw she placed him as the dumbest.  Every Shonen manga has to have a strong emo I suppose....

Lenalee needs to start Pwning again >: O


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 12, 2007)

Kanda's a pimp though, he doesn't need much of a brain if he is practically one of the strongest exorcists. Definately atleast around the level of a General in battle skills.

Also anyone know what's going on with Timcanpi? They haven't released a chapter in a week, they're supposed to be on continuous 2-Day releases. Hopefully some staff members didn't quit or anything like that. Though I can probably understand that they're having a pain cleaning those terrible raws. >.>


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 12, 2007)

^Dunno. Timcanpi is a great project. But you can never count on things like that though (being...free service w/o obligation...). Probly they are just busy? 

And that IQ thingy we should just take it as a comparison... as people said. Plus we don't really know what kind of IQ she was talking about. Allen is definitely the best when it comes to trickery in playing cards; he is witty in that respect. Like what's said, Kanda is a very good swordman; I doubt he is really dumb. But I found it funny that the "softer/nicer" people are smarter... Linalee, Lavi, Allen, and at last our Mr. Grumpy Face... Also brought up Lavi just to restore some faith in him in the upcoming battle. T_____T I am having some conflicting feelings here. ... I want Road to be as badass as usual, but I hope Lavi can last more than a few minutes. >__>

And yay for the spoiler!  (except I can't understand it at all. XD) Can't wait for my DGM fix.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 13, 2007)

If his hammer is gone we won't see anymore BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN V.v


----------



## ☠ (Apr 13, 2007)

Chapter 114 is out at MH. Looks like it mainly focuses on Allen vs. Tyki, but there's a number of pages near the end devoted to Lavi inside Road's world. I can't wait until the translation is out. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Baku's earring/radio that Allen is wearing is working at Komui is speaking to him. Either that or it's a flashback, but there is some emphasis on the earring so who knows?


----------



## Mori` (Apr 13, 2007)

Here


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 13, 2007)

Yay, I'm really looking forward to this chapter, how can I resist a fight involving my two favorite characters. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Junas (Apr 13, 2007)

Mori, Thanks for the chapter...! I'm so happy to see one of my fav characters... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bookman!


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 13, 2007)

This chapter rocked. Tykki just keeps impressing me and it seems Lavi will have to find a way to escape the dream and get out to fight Road. Another good DGM chapter.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 14, 2007)

It seems the Anime is going into filler.

Episode 26 just had Cross Memories that don't happen in the manga.
Episode 27 is going to be about Krory fighting some Frog Akuma.

God I hope it's just these two episodes and not a filler arc X_X


----------



## Junas (Apr 14, 2007)

I am not worrying about that, at least it will be a longer series rather than eating up chapter by chapter like Bleach... Some filler is fine.

@SwordDancer, I agree with you about Tyki being badass... Lavi really needs to get out of the spot and slap Road...er... play with her!


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't mind filler but It seems it is starting to interfere with some plots of the story like Bookman and Komui being attacked by the akuma and recieving the same message.


----------



## Gene (Apr 14, 2007)

Tyki's fight is getting a little DBZ-ish. >_>


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 14, 2007)

Gene said:


> Tyki's fight is getting a little DBZ-ish. >_>



So is Bleach, Frieza's finger beam and Ulquiorra's Cero xD

Then again, we know Hoshino is a DBZ fan as she listens to the soundtracks while she works.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 14, 2007)

it's not _that_ dbz-ish...=/


----------



## Junas (Apr 14, 2007)

Eh, it is way far from being dbz-ish. I like the action just as it is... No screaming and powering up kind of thing at all...


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I just have to say this..._ 



 Love this panel. 

it's a bit disturbing yet fascinating *____*






> Tyki's fight is getting a little DBZ-ish. >_>


Well, it's always like that. A bombs B and B is not dead yet. Maybe something to Allen's innocence... or... his will of fire.  lolz

I still think this fight is awesome though. Tiki looks so evil when he charged his *black balls*.  

And I noticed the preview says Tiki has an accident. _Hm... _

... *looks at Road suspiciously*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 15, 2007)

Wish Allen would hurry up and activate Crown Clown fully so he'll be in that pimp costume when he first used it.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG...I was so scared...for this chapter...

I was even worried about opening it this week and then I saw this.

A translation...is more than needed! Looks really good. Something looks wrong though...what on earth happened!? ^^;;;


----------



## Gene (Apr 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Allen got a powerup but then was DBZ'd by Tyki??


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks that way...and at the same time, it looks fucking nice too.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 20, 2007)

WTF when did Tyki get Spirit Bomb?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 20, 2007)

that's not a spirit bomb....Tyki used his ability of "choice" to reject an area of space to create a vacuum....

from the translation:



> Tyki is able to choose for all creation, as the Noah of "Pleasure".
> If you look at the space in Allen's surroundings... he's probably rejected the atmosphere and created a vacuum.
> He can't breathe. Not just that, at this rate Allen's body will be destroyed.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 20, 2007)

_*was kidding about the SB* _

But yeah, that ability...I don't even know what to say about it. :S


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow...so, now what? Allen's Innocence won't be broken down until his heart is destroyed?


----------



## Woofie (Apr 21, 2007)

Christ, these guys are getting insanely powerful. x_x And I'm loving it. xD


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 21, 2007)

Are you f-ing serious? Just how broken can Tykki get, not that I mind? I mean, if he's that broken, what about the remaining Noahs?

BTW, I am SO going to use Tykki in the battledome from now on as soon as I write up his new ability.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 21, 2007)

So basically he can create blackholes?


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 21, 2007)

Tyki gets ANOTHER ability x_X


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 21, 2007)

Hm, chapter 115 was most interesting. I don't exactly understand what's happening with Rabi though @.@;; Anyway, oh Tyki, he really does get more and more fascinating, eh?


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 22, 2007)

Tyki was going Raito in one of the panel on page 10. :S





			
				bonziblueboy said:
			
		

> Tyki gets ANOTHER ability x_X


 Technically speaking, he is still grabbing an object away. (that object being the air.) But I agree, that's insanely powerful. >_>


----------



## Taxman (Apr 24, 2007)

yes...just not posted in here...=P


----------



## Taxman (Apr 27, 2007)

what...the....fuck

O__________O


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Wasn't expecting a sword to appear.

I wonder what was up with all those numbers that appeared.




-EDIT-
Holy crap I just noticed this.

*Spoiler*: __ 




 =


----------



## blud (Apr 27, 2007)

Gene said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what was up with all those numbers that appeared.



*Spoiler*: __ 



It was Allen's innocence synchro-rate going up to 110%, which apparently makes him a General now as explained in this chapter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome! Allen has gone to a new step of godliness. Tyki won't stand a chance now, nor will the Earl.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 27, 2007)

Gene said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was the first thing that I thought of when I saw that.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 27, 2007)

So his a 1 armed clown akuma/exorcist with a giant sword......wonder what he'll turn his legs into.


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Apr 27, 2007)

This chapter was godlike. I expect great things to follow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen as a general XD


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 27, 2007)

what a great chapter, and good eye and memory Gene, I totally forgot about that scene looks like the swords are opposites in design. Earls sword has a white cross white outline, Allens is the opposite. The way his arm turned into that sword is really original and cool. Allen looks so bad ass holding it, and it looks like this is the end for tyki myki.

Cant wait to see roads face when she sees allen coming out of that vaccum and tyki dead.... I wonder if she will try to kiss him or kill him


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2007)

This is a nightmare.

Anyway, he's still just a kid.

/won't even give another piece of my mind till tomorrow.


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Apr 27, 2007)

I just noticed something. What happened to everything crumpling around them? It seems that this battle will be rounded up in the next chapter or two or else everyones dead.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Apr 27, 2007)

So with the crumbling outside thing... Does that mean that Kanda, Krory, Jasdero, and Debit are all dead now without a doubt??? I thought that was just the rooms being downloaded into the new arc. Is it really destroying everything as it downloads? That's kinda sad if it is... I love Jasdebi...


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, they would be all dead but I have a theory that someone that can move around the arc saved them i.e. Millennium Earl because he has 'plans for them'.

But I could just be dreaming.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 28, 2007)

The Earl Is An Excorcist?! xD


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 28, 2007)

Now I'm curious to find out what other generals are capable of.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2007)

This just plays further into the theme that Allen is the natural counter-balancing force to the Earl. They're opposites essentially. The colors on Allen's sword (white background with black cross) is even reverse to that of the Earl's (dark background with white cross).

It really seems like this is it for poor Micky though. I think Rhode will get away and we'll get introduced to some of the remaining eight noah.


----------



## MdB (Apr 28, 2007)

Not liking all the powerups, the rest of the chapter was great. But i dont like the idea of killing Tyki Mick in this arc


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 28, 2007)

> So with the crumbling outside thing... Does that mean that Kanda, Krory, Jasdero, and Debit are all dead now without a doubt???



I think General Cross will come in carrying all of them. It would be a nice *Dynamic Entry* 

Also, it kind of makes sense, seeing as how the Millennium Earl suspected that Cross could use the arc.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 28, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Now I'm curious to find out what other generals are capable of.



Then again General Yeegar got Pwned


----------



## Dark Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

I started reading D. Gray-man and I just finished Volume 1...

Wow, it is amazing so far! The concept of the creation of the Akuma is quite interesting and Allen Walker is such a good character. I want to see the other Innocence and what they are capable of.  Ah, I have a question, are Komui and his sister one of the 19 Exorcists?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 29, 2007)

Taxman said:


> what...the....fuck
> 
> O__________O



That was my reaction too. Talk about hard core chapter.

If there's one thing D.gray-man does really well it's powerups.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome chapter.

I wonder how Mykk will pull out of this..Maybe Rhode will save him somehow.

He just can't die yet!


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 29, 2007)

This probably won't work but...

I think Rhode will die and eveyrthing that happened with the crumbling rooms will disappear, meaning Kanda and Crowley are still alive but Jasdebi and Skin are not.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> This probably won't work but...
> 
> I think Rhode will die and eveyrthing that happened with the crumbling rooms will disappear, meaning Kanda and Crowley are still alive but Jasdebi and Skin are not.


So how would that get Jasdebi killed exactly?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 29, 2007)

^Somewhat, anime is good but not great or anything. But if you need another anime to watch then go give DGM Anime a try. But the DGM anime has a bunch of fillers in it so it doesn't follow the manga story as well.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks man...
I will not download it anymore....  



Krag said:


> But if you need another anime to watch



No thnx, I ust finished downloading a anime called Ergo Proxy....
it is giving me instant orgasm...
try it (if you havent yet...)...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2007)

Dark Dragon said:


> I started reading D. Gray-man and I just finished Volume 1...
> 
> Wow, it is amazing so far! The concept of the creation of the Akuma is quite interesting and Allen Walker is such a good character. I want to see the other Innocence and what they are capable of.  Ah, I have a question, are Komui and his sister one of the 19 Exorcists?



Komui isn't but Lenalee is.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 29, 2007)

THAT CHAPTER WAS AWESOME!

Man, this is getting crazy.


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 1, 2007)

Dark Dragon said:


> I started reading D. Gray-man and I just finished Volume 1...
> 
> Wow, it is amazing so far! The concept of the creation of the Akuma is quite interesting and Allen Walker is such a good character. I want to see the other Innocence and what they are capable of.  Ah, I have a question, are Komui and his sister one of the 19 Exorcists?





*Spoiler*: __ 



Komui hasn't been revealed as one yet so we can never be sure but Lenalee is an Excorist


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (May 1, 2007)

> I think Allen hasn't got enough vitality left in him to beat Tyki and Road, save the other three and escape the ark just cos he has this new power about him. But then again, he is powered by Innocence. ^^;


I dont think there's any possible way he could do all of that.
Though if he did beat Tyki, (yet I guess it may be a draw or maybe Tyki will back away from Allen) I doubt very much that Road would face Allen and fight with him.
Allen is pretty powerful, all of the stuff he's done previously without that new power were quite big feats. So.. on the other hand.. it may just be possible with enough determination for him to save everyone.
But, as you've said... Allen has been fighting non stop up to now, so this new power may be his last shread of energy... at the moment anyway..



> Deep down, I still want Tyki to beat Allen. I want Road to beat Lavi. I want the Jasdebi to live and I want the Noahs to survive!


LOL!
My guess is the match may very well end in a draw, or even an interruption of some sort 
I dont think there can be a definate winner between Tyki and Allen at all 

I'm not too sure what Road will do, she's a very unpredictable character! And her intrest in Allen may very well prevent her from harming the others for his sake 

Like i said to you XDD Jasdebi will most likely survive. Tyki and Allen cried when Skin "died" but not for Jasdebi!! XDD


----------



## Death (May 1, 2007)

Just caught up.  This just happens to be one of my favorite mangas now.

Maybe the power of the Akuma in his eye is going to give him enough vitality to keep going.  The fact that Allen has the reverse blade as the Earl also suggests that he will be the one to either over come the Earl or atleast be just as powerful as him.


----------



## BloodAlchemist (May 2, 2007)

I think its fair to say that Allen having the reverse sword (of the earls) means that theres some destiny that Allen has to fulfill with the Earl. I thought of this because of Hevlaska saying that Allen would be the destroyer of time, I don't know how they relate, but it gets me thinking...


----------



## Taxman (May 2, 2007)

heveleska called allen "the one who would destroy time" not the world....."a great time destroyer in the dark future".....People have known that he has had some destiny against the earl since chapter seven when he was called that...1000 year phantom...year is a unit of time...etc etc

and if that didn't convince people...then bookman's speech in volume 7 should have....>__>


----------



## BloodAlchemist (May 2, 2007)

Ok so what I was trying to say was that the destiny stuff might start happening now because of these recent events. 
I have a problem conveying what I mean.


----------



## Mukuro (May 2, 2007)

The Earl is 7,000+ years plus isn't he?

---

D.Gray-man Chapter 115 HQ has been released by Whatever!


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 2, 2007)

Oh God I Need The New Chapter Now x_X


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (May 2, 2007)

bonziblueboy said:


> Oh God I Need The New Chapter Now x_X



Calm down, my friend. It's only for a week, or at least I hope so, right?


----------



## Megaharrison (May 2, 2007)

I remember back in the old days when DGM was on hiatus. It wasn't releasing for like 6-9 months if I recall. Back when it was me and 2 other dudes in this thread.

Lets just hope the author doesn't do that again.


----------



## Mukuro (May 2, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> Calm down, my friend. It's only for a week, or at least I hope so, right?


Lol, you can talk. I've seen you in the Bleach thread! Jk. 



Megaharrison said:


> I remember back in the old days when DGM was on hiatus. It wasn't releasing for like 6-9 months if I recall. Back when it was me and 2 other dudes in this thread.
> 
> Lets just hope the author doesn't do that again.


The author can't do that again...it's at a critical point! 

---

Shit! Golden Week.


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 3, 2007)

I'll keep this simple:

WTF Golden Week 0-0?


----------



## Taxman (May 3, 2007)

yeah...it happens every year in the first week of may and it's a week of rest so no new releases for any series...

I'm surprised there was anime this week...

last week was a "double" issue of jump so people should have been prepared for not having a chapter this week.


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 3, 2007)

Taxman said:


> yeah...it happens every year in the first week of may and it's a week of rest so no new releases for any series...
> 
> I'm surprised there was anime this week...
> 
> last week was a "double" issue of jump so people should have been prepared for not having a chapter this week.




Thanks for the info.
Yeah that kind of sucks xD. Double? They could atleast have double chapters D;

And D. Gray is going Filler Mode X_x


Oh yeah, are they going to include that scence when the Akuma attack Komui and Bookman?


----------



## Taxman (May 3, 2007)

in the anime?...they are long passed that so it won't be happening...

double issue of jump =/= more than one chapter of a series...it just means that the magazine is a "two week" release...."it's the issue that will be released this week and next week"


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 3, 2007)

XD, Well he could still have a flash back.

Oh god, more Liverpudleon Old Women Smoking X_x *Cough*


----------



## Taxman (May 3, 2007)

^not really because they changed the way Linali woke up....the whole reason to show the akuma attacking komui and bookman was to show her waking up and pwning the akuma before it killed komui...>___>


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 4, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> I remember back in the old days when DGM was on hiatus. It wasn't releasing for like 6-9 months if I recall. Back when it was me and 2 other dudes in this thread.
> 
> Lets just hope the author doesn't do that again.



i hope the author does it, just to spite you


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 4, 2007)

I wonder why they left it out 0-0


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 6, 2007)

Got around to reading the most recent chapter. It was sweet how Allen recalled his purpose was not to defeat the Akuma, but to protect those he cared for. Although, wtf, gigantic sword out of his arm? I was hoping for a weapon that was a bit more original. It is interesting that making the weapon materialize makes his entire arm disappear, seems kind of akward, wielding such a large weapon with just one arm.

I must say it was nice seeing Komui again, I missed him.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2007)

Sorry if this was posted already, but this is new for me.

Volume 11 Cover


----------



## Cipher (May 6, 2007)

Jasdero looks creepy.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 6, 2007)

I haven't read DGM in soo long that I feel distant from the manga.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 10, 2007)

Any news on the new chapter?


----------



## Mukuro (May 10, 2007)

The cover of volume #11 is kinda hot and crazy...

Hoping the new chapter will be out today (Friday)...


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (May 10, 2007)

I like the new cover!!


----------



## Death (May 11, 2007)

Wow!  Just wow.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I haven't read DGM in soo long that I feel distant from the manga.



I know what you mean.  I have to start back from 100 so I can understand what is going on.  I didn't read this for a while now.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 11, 2007)

Chapter 117:


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Allen's sword can remove the Noah from someone. That does make since; during Skin's fight, it seemed like their was a separate entity controlling him. It looks like its possible Tiki will be able to survive this fight.
Also, it was good to see that the comparison between the Earl and Allen. Rhode was certainly surprised.


----------



## Mukuro (May 11, 2007)

The genes must be gone since, apparently, Allen's sword has the power to push back the demons. Tyki's body wasn't destroyed but his power...possibly. As much as I don't want to believe that...it's happening.

How on earth is Allen's own body not broken yet? The Innocence has even taken off one whole arm and he is not dead? What's that all about?


----------



## Acidblood7 (May 11, 2007)

Hm..wonder whats gonna happen, allen becomes something beyond exorcists blah blah, he is the pure balance between akuma and exorcist yada yada. At least in this latest chapter his a badass ^_^

BTW so the noahs are basically possessed people?


----------



## BloodAlchemist (May 11, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> The genes must be gone since, apparently, Allen's sword has the power to push back the demons. Tyki's body wasn't destroyed but his power...possibly. As much as I don't want to believe that...it's happening.
> 
> How on earth is Allen's own body not broken yet? The Innocence has even taken off one whole arm and he is not dead? What's that all about?



It's his innocence not really his arm, so as long as the innocence is there, just in a different form, he should be fine.

His swords ability is a bit too convenient, but still awesome. I wonder if his innocence will stay in that form? A one armed general.


----------



## Black Swan (May 11, 2007)

His sword is his arm so when the fight is over it should go back to normal. Allen does look totally badass. I dont think he is overpowered at all, I actually think his power is perfect to balance the power b/w exocists and noah. Before this fight the exsorsist were getting owned to badly they all basicly got wiped out, and a whole team of excorsist almost got wiped out by a couple of level three's and two akuma. This should level the balance of power and give the excorsicts a fighting chance.


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 12, 2007)

Tikki the Noah is so totally dead


----------



## Pintsize (May 12, 2007)

Wow, talk about pimp Allen bitchslapping Mikk there.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 12, 2007)

Is it even possible to cut apart a vaccum?


----------



## Wrath (May 12, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Is it even possible to cut apart a vaccum?


Well, think of it like this: the vacuum was the product of a Noah's ability, as in "Noah energy" had been exerted on a field of space in order to create the effect of a vacuum. Allen's new sword, however, has the ability to directly damage and counter "Noah energy". Therefore, it was able to "cut" the vacuum by disrupting the energy that was creating that effect.

It amuses me that Allen gets a power up in just about every fight. I've already predicted his next one: after turning his arm into the sword, his Akuma curse is going to extend down from his eye and become another arm for him to fight with.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (May 12, 2007)

Man, Allen has become a kanda-level badass. Also, his sword pretty much reinforces the fact that he does not want to kill the Noahs since they are humans and thus instead of killing them, he exorcises them. Hopefully, the others receive similar powerups later in the series.


----------



## Cipher (May 12, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Is it even possible to cut apart a vaccum?



In real life?  No.  Of course, if this was real life, Allen would have passed out from lack of oxygen before he could slash it.

Daaaang.  Allen's new sword is sick.  He was able to beat the broken Noah, and not kill him at the same time.  I feel like the end of the series is coming soon, since now all Allen has to do against Noahs is slash them.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (May 12, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> BTW so the noahs are basically possessed people?


That's what I was going to ask.. this has confused me..
I think I may need to read over things Tiki has said to Allen in the past.. I'm sure he mentioned something about being possesed.. but more as an insult to Allen rather than talking about the Noah..

I think it could explain a fair few things if they were possesed people. I mean.. Skin was randomly possesed..



Wrath said:


> It amuses me that Allen gets a power up in just about every fight.


I think the same.. 
Part of me says Allen is overpowered now, yet another says this level of power is suitable.
To be fair, Allen has been in a lot of big fights from the start so he's come a long way. Maybe this sword is the peak of his power? How long can he keep up that power? It's too simple to just slash a Noah and defeat them.. I'd say if it gets any higher than that in later chapters then its ridiculous.
But i suppose we havent seen the Earl's true power yet to compare the two..


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 12, 2007)

Tyki wont die. The whole purpose for the sword was so that he wouldn't kill Tyki.  My guess is that the Earl did something to them for them to become further possessed?

And Can anyone else already see that Allen won't become a general for  a stupid reason? 
" No I want to save people, not waste my time being a general" or something like that or "My master is a general so no"?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 12, 2007)

I definatly see Allen not becoming a general atleast on an official level.

I really hope this doesn't mean the end for Tyki. He's been one of my favorite characters in any manga. And this fight just didn't seem long enough for it to be the end. Hopefully Tyki still has and ace up his sleeve.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (May 12, 2007)

I dont think he will be a general. I dont think Allen would accept it and I also think it's too soon. He'd make a good leader.. but like Abyssion said.. not on an official level.

I dont think Tiki will die. I think he may have lost his power.. though maybe not all of it. He's a big character and the Earl wont let Tiki go so eaisily.
For this battle.. I sure think the Exorcists have the upper hand now and maybe they have the chance to escape.. that is, if Tiki dosent do something rash (even in his current state he could) or Road gets involved (which may or may not happen.. I still think she's in shock XD)


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 12, 2007)

My guess: Tyki becomes powerless, may still have the Tease butterflies.

WAIT. If the Tease butterflies live within Tyki because of his Noah ability of becoming hollow does that mean the Tease will devour him?

If not, I think The Earl will request em back and say that Tyki isn't useful anymore since he lost his Noah abilities, then Tyki will become good =D


----------



## Mukuro (May 12, 2007)

So the reason why Allen survived the vacuum is this:Innocence is different and so everything in this world doesn't apply to exorcists.

*Doesn't know what to say about Allen's power ups anymore*

The ability to cut the spirit within a Noah probably only works for Tyki if Allen wants to keep the human of Noah alive. This is because if Tyki chooses for something to pass thru him, it will. But suppose Allen were to use that sword on Jasdebi for example, it should cut thru and result in physical damage. And that is because Jasdebi can't choose what touches him and what doesn't.

That sword has got to be more than just the power of Innocence and like it has been mentioned and implied numerous time in here before, it is related to the Earl.

What I think I hate about this is that when Earl used his sword on Allen, Allen blocked it quite effortlessly putting me under the illusion that it was just an ordinary sword. Now Allen has used a similar sword (and it has been implied that it is of high significance) and has destroyed a power that matches (or exceeds) general level. Effortlessly. So, why? Why didn't the Earl's one do something more at the time and why is Allen's one doing so much now?

So, the sword is polar opposite to the Earl's...does this mean that the Earl can restore the power of a chosen one if he wanted? Thanks to Skin's story, I don't believe that the Earl is the cause of awakening the power...it just happens to the chosen human naturally. If Tyki doesn't die now...what will become of him? Can he get repaired...? Because I don't think he would want to stay as a human. And my question to others:

Would you want Tyki to remain as a regular human if there is a chance he can get his power restored? Would it ruin his character?

P.S.: Regarding the Tease: Hopefully that sword destroyed them too, otherwise they could end up destroying Tyki himself.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (May 12, 2007)

Well about the sword, the Earl (when he used his) was no-where near as angry as Allen is right now. I think Allens mood right now is bringing out his power. I still believe the Earl is much stronger and also has more experiece of the sword.
We'll have to see more of the Earl in action to decide whether Allens power is really strong or not.




aaaaaaaaaaannnnd..
I dont think Tiki would be the same as a regular human  But i doubt it would destroy his character.
But, even if his power is missing now, I'm sure he'll regain it. Maybe due to Road? She seems to be able to do a lot with her power.
And i guess the tease were destroyed


----------



## Sawako (May 12, 2007)

I just caught up with D.Gray-man. Awesome manga, and awesome chapter too!

Allen's new sword rocks! I wonder if this is his final power-up (probably, huh, since he has 100% synched with his Innocence).


----------



## Wrath (May 12, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I just caught up with D.Gray-man. Awesome manga, and awesome chapter too!
> 
> Allen's new sword rocks! I wonder if this is his final power-up (probably, huh, since he has 100% synched with his Innocence).


Actually it's >100% synch ratio. That's how you become a general, apparently - by surpassing that point.

And, frankly, if he can get 110% then there's no real reason why he couldn't get 5,000,000%. It's already past the maximum, so what the hell. I seriously doubt this is his final power up. It might well be the last form of his Innocence, but I would bet money that his Akuma curse will power up again too. Like I said, I'm expecting him to grow an Akuma arm so that he can have two arms while using the critical break sword.

And then of course there's the whole thing with Allen being the Destroyer of Time and possibly the one with the Heart Innocence.

Also, cynically, the dude powers up in almost every fight. He either gets a power up or gets owned, thus requiring him to get a power up in the next fight.


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 12, 2007)

Wrath said:


> Also, cynically, the dude powers up in almost every fight. He either gets a power up or gets owned, thus requiring him to get a power up in the next fight.




And then he pwns them xD
Like Mad.


----------



## Prince Leon (May 12, 2007)

Allen is beyond EPIC now. xD


----------



## Dark Dragon (May 12, 2007)

I have caught up with the manga, and now I have a couple of questions


*Spoiler*: __ 



1.) Will Rinali ever get her Dark boots back so she can fight again?
2.) Who has the Heart? Rinali or Allen? I mean, during the fight in Edo, some weird crystal thing protected Rinali after she lost her Dark Boots.
3.) IS ARYSTAR KRORY DEAD!? 




And Allen's Innocence sword is badass, but if he can easily defeat a Noah now (who are supposed to be the strongest beings right behind the Earl) how much stronger can Allen get?

I really hope the series doesn't end too soon. I want to see Lavi, Miranda, Arystar, and Rinali (if she gets her Dark Boots back) achieve 100% synchronization


----------



## Taxman (May 12, 2007)

> 1.) Will Rinali ever get her Dark boots back so she can fight again?


possibly....


> 2.) Who has the Heart? Rinali or Allen? I mean, during the fight in Edo, some weird crystal thing protected Rinali after she lost her Dark Boots.


don't know....could be both actually...considering what lavi was thinking before his fight with road


> 3.) IS ARYSTAR KRORY DEAD!?


most likely...unless someone like cross came and got him before the room completely crumbled.


----------



## Wrath (May 13, 2007)

> don't know....could be both actually...considering what lavi was thinking before his fight with road


I think it's possible that what Lenalee and Allen have in common is that they're both potential Generals, or something.

Logically one would think that Allen has the Heart because it's being made clear that he's the equal and opposite of the Millenium Earl. If the Earl is the one who creates Akuma, then Allen should be the one with the source of the Exorcists' power.

But then it may be more complicated than that. The Heart could be the combination of certain key pieces of Innocence. Or there could be no one particular Innocence that's the Heart, but rather it's just the ultimate form that no one has yet to achieve.

One plausible theory, though, would be that Allen has the Heart, and as such subconsciously caused Lenalee's Innocence to protect her. If it turns out that Kanda and Crowley (correct romanisation be damned, it's Aleister Fucking Crowley) have also been saved from their apparent deaths by their Innocence, then this theory would gain a lot of weight. Although it wouldn't necessarily have to be Allen who had it, mind.


----------



## Hiruma (May 13, 2007)

I've always suscribed to the theory that the heart is really 2 pieces, one with Allen and other with Linali. A parasitic arm Innocence and an equipment leg innocence, both of which are the only ones to show that they protect their wielder when near death.


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 13, 2007)

The Heart will probably be the combination of all the main excorist's Innocence or something quite corny like that xD

But I do remember that thing about englisn reference about:
"Laughing like a clown, wearing my heart like a crown" - Hence Crowned clown


----------



## Kuroro (May 13, 2007)

Wrath said:


> It's already past the maximum, so what the hell. I seriously doubt this is his final power up. It might well be the last form of his Innocence, but I would bet money that his Akuma curse will power up again too. Like I said, I'm expecting him to grow an Akuma arm so that he can have two arms while using the critical break sword.



I'm curious that once his eye evolves to the third level, will it simply be his new arm which appears or whether Allen's entire body will change as the curse expands?  After all, there is the matter of "'Dark Allen" which may very well appear by the end of this arc.



> Also, cynically, the dude powers up in almost every fight. He either gets a power up or gets owned, thus requiring him to get a power up in the next fight.



If Allen deals with the Earl before the end of the current arc, will it set the stage for his eye to level up again?


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 13, 2007)

Does this mean that the Earl is an Excorcist 0-0?


----------



## Acidblood7 (May 13, 2007)

I bet you whoever has the heart, it will need like lenali and Allen love to activate.


----------



## Mukuro (May 14, 2007)

*Volume 11 Extras*

I found this post on Mangahelpers.com 

We can now see extras for volume 11, thanks to snoogen0120 @ mangahelpers.com ().

I'll just quote the post.





			
				snoogen0120 said:
			
		

> I found the Volume 11 raw and uploaded the extra. There is no character profile on Jasdebi, but there is a hint on why the Earl and Cross don't get along... jk jk
> 
> *Cover*
> 
> ...


Continued in the following post...


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 14, 2007)

The Earl and Cross Picture freaks me out xD


----------



## Mukuro (May 14, 2007)

Lol...yea, the Earl has curly hair in it too...


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (May 14, 2007)

> Panel 1
> Tyki: That's right. I wonder what Jasdero's head antenna is.
> 
> Panel 2
> ...


 
That was so cute!!!


----------



## Mukuro (May 18, 2007)

Lol!

---

I'm seriously looking forward to this chapter, 118. 118 118! Got your number.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (May 18, 2007)

LOL!!!!!

118 XDDDDD


----------



## Mori` (May 18, 2007)

118

Jiraiya: 7.7


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (May 18, 2007)

That chapter has shocked me


----------



## Woofie (May 19, 2007)

What a depressing chapter.  Tyki went down far too easily.

I can't believe this, since he's been one of my favourite characters in the series (and one of my favourite shounen main characters) all along, but I'm actually starting to dislike Allen...


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (May 19, 2007)

I believe it was too easy..
something else has got to happen!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 19, 2007)

This was amazing... I'm really sad to see Tyki go... But he's not going to die i'm sure of it. Not from Allen's attack.

The art was amazing as was Rhode's counter attack. She has easily become one of my favourite shounen villains now.


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 19, 2007)

If you think about it, it wasn't really that easy since Allen had to yet again get another release and Tyki made a vacuum 0-0

I don't think he'll die though ^^


----------



## Woofie (May 19, 2007)

bonziblueboy said:


> If you think about it, it wasn't really that easy since Allen had to yet again get another release and Tyki made a vacuum 0-0


Well, it's just that normally, important fights swing backwards and forwards a lot...this one didn't really seem to at all. Tyki dominated the fight for a few chapters, Allen got a powerup and then it was almost instantly all over.

I suppose I would've at least liked to see something of a battle after Allen powered up, not just an instant pwnage. I was under the impression that Tyki was one of the strongest antagonists in the series, it just seems wrong to see anyone like that get beaten so quickly and thoroughly. x_x

And it isn't just because I like Tyki; I seriously liked both characters fairly equally at the beginning of the fight. Well, I thought I did anyway.


----------



## Mukuro (May 19, 2007)

Hah...still to delirious to string together a decent post. The front cover looked pretty neat. I hope Tyki is not dead. And Lavi is in deep shit.


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 19, 2007)

I would have also liked to have seen a bit more of fight between Allen and Tyki with the sword, at least a few more blocks and swings and even a gigantic Tease or something, but I think that Hoshino is trying to emphasize how powerful this sword is maybe? 

Tyki has had a good run atleast and hopefully like I said, won't die, he was fecking powerful! He did defeat numerous amounts of excorists and a general.  I think we also have to imagine here, how powerful the Earl is X_X?

EDIT: *Dedicates Tyki To Avatar* XD


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 19, 2007)

I really wish the mangaka didn't finish off Tyki. He made such a good villain.


----------



## MdB (May 19, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I really wish the mangaka didn't finish off Tyki. He made such a good villain.



I second this. Though maybe the earl can bring his Noah back. Since his sword is the polar opposite of Allens.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 19, 2007)

Uhh... Wait a second...

Something just came to my mind just now:

If the Earl realizes that Tyki has lost his powers he might decide to call in the remaining noah to fight for him. Tyki would obviously not be able to work for him any longer and Rhode seems to be very split right now. She likes both Tyki, the Earl and Allen. I think she might actually decide in such a case to follow Tyki. This could end up with them both allying with Allen to fight the Earl.

Especially if the Earl decides to send the remaining noah against Tyki AND Allen. It might force an alliance.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 19, 2007)

MdB said:


> I second this. Though maybe the earl can bring his Noah back. Since his sword is the polar opposite of Allens.



Oh right. I forgot all about the Earl. But it seems like Tyki's lost his will to fight.


----------



## MdB (May 19, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Oh right. I forgot all about the Earl. But it seems like Tyki's lost his will to fight.



Maybe that was a part of his human personality. Normally Noahs are possesed by something so i doubt it would be a troublesome factor if he gets his powers back.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 19, 2007)

Leaving the human alive, only getting rid of the demon? Looking forward to seeing what becomes of Tyki's character after all this.


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 20, 2007)

I'm Guessing the Earl will turn on Tyki if he does find out he has no powers remaining and order him dead incase he considers helping the excorcists.


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 20, 2007)

lmfao i said Tykki's Noah is dead last chapter

this just confirmed it

thanks for negging a post that turned out to be true =]


----------



## QuoNina (May 20, 2007)

I am a bit embarrassed to say it... But seriously, I really wanted to cry when Tyki stops Rhode from interfering when he was about to die... And Rhode's vengeful counter attack... Really, Hoshino does an awesome job to pull all the dramatic elements together to... make people cry. 

Ideas regarding to the swords: 

Hm, if you take a look at Earl's sword, one thing stood out is that his sword is the counter colors of Allen's. 

Allen's sword: white bg, black cross
Earl's sword: black bg, white cross

I am thinking if Allen's sword slays Noah's soul, maybe Earl's sword slays away the "white side" of human. They are originally created as counterparts to each other. 



From that panel, Road seems to remember something that's not what she consicously knows. Perhaps Earl once slays away Tyki and Rhode's "white side" of them when he adopts them into the family and awakens their "dark abilities". 

Since this manga always focuses on the white side and the black side (and how these parts are integrated into a "gray man"), I am thinking Noah's family is only puppets of Earl. There are no "dark genes", only as a product of Earl's doing. And Noah's are gonna realize that sooner or later. I just dunno what will happen to Tyki with both sides slayed away though. :S


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 20, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> Since this manga always focuses on the white side and the black side (and how these parts are integrated into a "gray man"), I am thinking Noah's family is only puppets of Earl. There are no "dark genes", only as a product of Earl's doing. And Noah's are gonna realize that sooner or later. I just dunno what will happen to Tyki with both sides slayed away though. :S



It must mean the Earl's sword then is rather uneffective since Tyki can still revert to his White Side.


----------



## QuoNina (May 20, 2007)

^Hopefully that means Tyki will live. 

Probly the whole point is that the reversion is inevitable because of the power of the "real god". Rhode has the ability to love as well. Haven't seen someone from Noah's family completely gives into their dark genes. 

Or it's not necessarity erasing of the white side. Maybe the most important function for the Earl's sword is that it cuts away the components that usually regulates the dark side. And awakens the dark side in consequence. The same darkness is found in everybody. That might be something Rhode sees the Earl performs.

That's just some ideas. But the Earl's sword will come into importance. Right now the most important thing is to watch Road and pray for Tyki.


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 21, 2007)

Its time for another Lavi Release >: D


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 21, 2007)

I really enjoyed Rhode's protectiveness over Tyki. For some odd reason I thought the last panel with Lavi and the zombified people was kind of amusing. I could picture Komui saying "Mhmm...give me coffee." xD


----------



## Six* (May 26, 2007)

I think Lavi's gonna die soon.


----------



## Acidblood7 (May 26, 2007)

119 not out yet?


----------



## Mukuro (May 27, 2007)

Cheers, bludshock.


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 27, 2007)

I can't see Lavi dying, there'd be no point to having the question marks on his hammer.


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2007)

Thanks blud


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (May 28, 2007)

It will be very interesting to see how Road's reaction will influence the story, and what Tyki will be like when he finally comes to. And I actually don't think Lavi will die, unlike Kanda or Crowley; his challenge is different. Kanda's and Crowley's battles were straight-out fights, but Lavi's is actually more of a test. I think he's going about it wrong by trying to slash through all the zombies (they look like zombies so I'm calling them zombies <<>>) and just destroy them all. I think the way he has to defeat Road's illusion is to stop fighting his feelings and admit that he _isn't_ impartial, that he _does_ think of his friends as comrades and that no, in truth, he _isn't_ being a proper Bookman. This makes him necissary to keep in the story because, unlike Crowley or Kanda, Lavi hasn't really _been_ on the Order's side until now; for him, that realization of exactly where his loyalties lie would be the equivalent of a powerup for one of the other characters.

Oh, and on a random sidenote, I don't think Kanda's dead either. Not because Hoshino wouldn't do that, but because without the inserted reverse novel content like in the anime, there would be enormous plot holes regarding our favorite grumpy swordsman lol. And we'd still never know exactly who his "certain person" was! (*COUGHAHEM IT'SACTUALLY ITATCHICOUGH* xD) And if Kanda's not dead, then Crowley probably isn't either. I actually find it very likely that something similar to Linali's or Allen's cases where their Innocences somehow save them is very likely; Bookman's been stressing it a lot, and how the two cases seem to be linked, so it's probably going to come up again. And will probably tie in to the whole "who has the heart" thing.

My lengthy two cents <<>>


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 28, 2007)

~Agreed, Kanda is looking for Itachi.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (May 28, 2007)

Aydengryphongirl basically said everything I had thought 

so i now have nothing more to say


----------



## Acidblood7 (May 28, 2007)

Ok they giving Mr. Bookkeeper or whatever he is too much air time , less of him more of Mr super ultra omega alpha exorcist ass kicking please ^_^.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 29, 2007)

My goodness, I really loved this chapter, the portion of looking into Lavi's mind and seeing his time with the other exorcists and this thoughts on them made me really happy in a sad sort of way. I'm too much of a lover of insight into a character. It was perfect how Lavi cares about them despite having to become a partial witness to it all because he is Bookman and isn't suppose to care about them.

That aside, I forgot how adorable a young Linali is, looking forward to seeing how Lavi deals with this and what Tyki will be like when he awakens.


----------



## spaZ (May 29, 2007)

this might have been asked alot but does anyone know what chapter the anime is on or before the fillers or w.e? im kinda sick of the fillers and just want to read the manga


----------



## bonziblueboy (May 30, 2007)

spaZ said:


> this might have been asked alot but does anyone know what chapter the anime is on or before the fillers or w.e? im kinda sick of the fillers and just want to read the manga



It is quite tricky because the filler keeps mixing in some real parts of the story X_x;

I'd suggest reading from chapter 40 or 41 (When Krory leaves the mansion and burns it down) that's roughly when filler started.


----------



## Yellow (May 31, 2007)

I just started reading D. Gray-Man. Yeah I know I'm way behind but a I'll catch up by the end of this month. I'm reading the english manga and I like it so far. I heard it gets even better so I'll keep reading.

After I finish reading the english manga I want to continue reading though so where can I read the manga online and also where can I watch the anime?

And how much is the gap between the anime and manga?

Thanks now I'm back to reading.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 1, 2007)

is a really good site ^^. Easy, updated often...


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 2, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> I just started reading D. Gray-Man. Yeah I know I'm way behind but a I'll catch up by the end of this month. I'm reading the english manga and I like it so far. I heard it gets even better so I'll keep reading.
> 
> After I finish reading the english manga I want to continue reading though so where can I read the manga online and also where can I watch the anime?
> 
> ...



I also suggest:

Bam!

They have all the chapters

and

RAWR

for all the newer ones once you catch up ^^

If you watch the anime and want to start manga from there aswell start on chapter 40.

I believe there are what? 5 volumes of english manga out at the moment?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 2, 2007)

Just read chapter 120, and it is OFF THE CHAIN! No words can describe this chapter.

Link: RAWR


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 2, 2007)

Jesus Christ.

Fucking amazing. I didn't truly expect this. That's all I have to say at the moment.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 2, 2007)

LAVI!!! 

Oh man, the awesome of the last two chapters didn't stop, it just increase in this.  That's intense!

Gee, TBH is gonna be sad...because I can't see a way out of this except for death.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 2, 2007)

Heh, you know...there is bound to be some sort of power struggle between the inner Lavis...

I think it's gonna make Lavi look like a mental case on the outside. But still, the way he attacked Allen was pretty fucking awesome.

And Allen's sword is kinda mad...it goes thru everything it seems just existing to cut thru demons.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 2, 2007)

But the inner Lavi that we know and love is dead...

But then again, characters in D.Gray-man have been through worse.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 2, 2007)

True. 

Well, I'd like to think (as of this chapter) that this Lavi is a real personality of the Lavi we know; it has just been unlocked.

---

Lol!


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 2, 2007)

And there is going to be a colour page next week >w<


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jun 2, 2007)

POOR LAVI!


----------



## Sawako (Jun 2, 2007)

asdfhlkfjhdgfdg...

Is it next week yet? This chapter was AMAZING!!

But... oh man... LAVI!! ;___;

Is Allen going to have to kill him? I hope not! ;_;


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 3, 2007)

It was definitely a very nicely done chapter. I do hope Tyki wakes up soon though, I want to see how no longer being a Noah alters him.

That aside, what I think will occur is that the two sides of Lavi will reconcile and Lavi will figure out that it is okay to be a Bookman while still caring for the people around him because he himself is a part of that unrecorded history.


----------



## ToPocHi (Jun 3, 2007)

Man, never expected things to turn out like this.

I was only following the anime, and the moment I hit the manga... *Shock*


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 3, 2007)

interesting development...


----------



## Yellow (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you all for the links to the chapters. I'll try to catch up as soon as I can but I'll just stay out of here to avoid spoilers.

So I'll be back when I'm all caught up.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 4, 2007)

SWEET xDDD! And I don't think 'Lavi' is dead either. I stand by what I said before ^^. 

Hmm, what's the tattoo, I wonder?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 4, 2007)

Lavi will come back to his senses 

He must for the sake of his nakama! 
-------------
lol, I must say..the design for Allen's sword is always being used from you-know-who


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 4, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Lavi will come back to his senses
> 
> He must for the sake of his nakama!
> -------------
> lol, I must say..the design for Allen's sword is always being used from you-know-who



Man, fuck nakamas!

Just kidding  but why the hell didn't I get any reps for the link! I DEMAND REPS IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## spaZ (Jun 5, 2007)

HOLY SHIT I finally caught up with the reading and wow, alan and his new power up again is just awesome wow this manga is getting better and better


----------



## Mori` (Jun 6, 2007)

popularity poll top 3

First = Kanda: 7591
Second = Allen: 6484
Third = Lavi = 6264


----------



## spaZ (Jun 6, 2007)

How can Kanda be above Allen? I hate Kanda hes so annoying


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2007)

How is Kanda even in the polls?  Guess the 'mysterious loner' factor prevails.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 6, 2007)

spaZ said:


> How can Kanda be above Allen? I hate Kanda hes so annoying



Kanda is a dark, mean, brooding bishi while Allen is a nice, caring, kind bishi and everybody knows that in Japan: Brooding bishi> Nice bishi.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 6, 2007)

ppl love that badass/lonewolf character and kanda is kinda it. = /


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 6, 2007)

spaZ said:


> How can Kanda be above Allen? I hate Kanda hes so annoying



Blame the yaoi fangirls.


----------



## Woofie (Jun 6, 2007)

Wait, wait... _Kanda_ is number 1? O_o

Thoroughly bizarre. It seems like he's hardly been in the series, and he's been boring on the occasions he's showed up anyway.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 6, 2007)

*Laughs*
Am I the only Kanda-lover here!? Ah well. Though I personally am surprised that Lavi isn't more popular! O___o


----------



## spaZ (Jun 6, 2007)

stupid fangirls


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 6, 2007)

moridin said:


> popularity poll top 3
> 
> First = Kanda: 7591
> Second = Allen: 6484
> Third = Lavi = 6264



Weird, the raw ch. hasn't come out yet, but thanks for telling us, Mori 



Aydengryphongirl said:


> *Laughs*
> Am I the only Kanda-lover here!? Ah well. Though I personally am surprised that Lavi isn't more popular! O___o



Nah, you're not the only one 
--------------
Nooo! They messed up Lavi's popular ranking!! @____@


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess fans sometimes like to vote for characters they wish to come back to the manga.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 7, 2007)

haha yesss Kanda is first.  He's such a badass.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 7, 2007)

Kanda is the more like to be the seme between Allen and himself! Same reason why Sasuke is always head of Naruto.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 7, 2007)

*feels less isolated now xD*


----------



## Mori` (Jun 7, 2007)

update on results, sorry if names aren't standard, I don't follow DGM that avidly so some are just literal translations and some are just names I got stuck with early xD

１位　神田ユウ　　　　　　７５９１票 ~ Kanda
２位　アレン・ウォーカー　６４８４票 ~ Allen
３位　ラビ　　　　　　　　　６２６４票 ~ Lavi
４位　リナリー・リー　　　　２２２２票 ~ Linali
５位　ティキ・ミック　　　　１２３７票 ~ Tyki
６位　デビット　　　　　　　　８３４票 ~ David/Devitto
７位　アレイスター・クロウリー　６３８票 ~ Crowley
８位　ミランダ・ロットー　　　４９７票 ~ Miranda
９位　ロード・キャメロット　　４１０票 ~ Rhode
１０位　星野桂　　　　　　　　３７８票 ~ I don't get this, its the kanji for the mangaka's name >< (Hoshino Katsura)


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 7, 2007)

^thanks for the translation tom. 

As far as I'm concerned though, Linali/Lenalee is supposed to be #1. ¬____¬


----------



## wiplok (Jun 7, 2007)

found @ MH, posted by dofla, he says he thinks this pic has something to do with the poll ;o


----------



## Kuroyoru_Kanji (Jun 7, 2007)

*D. Gray Man is so awesome! I just love the art style, every panel reminds me of Halloween. Katsura Hoshino is a genius for making up such an interesting story. 

I have only even the first 10 episodes of the anime, and I have the first 5 volumes that have been released in English. I have yet to read book 5 and the next one doesn't come out until August!  I heard the anime is supposed to be 56 episodes. What number are they on now? *no spoilers please!!!*

Another question, does anyone know how long the series is? I mean how many volumes? Is it still being written in Japan? *


----------



## Taxman (Jun 7, 2007)

> I heard the anime is supposed to be 56 episodes. What number are they on now? *no spoilers please!!!*



it's supposed to be 52....they are on 35.....but they haven't been following the manga storyline as of late...so it's doubtful that that is the actual number of episodes.



> Another question, does anyone know how long the series is? I mean how many volumes? Is it still being written in Japan?



there's at least 12 volumes of material right now and it is still being written in japan...a new chapter comes out every week.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 7, 2007)

hrm, i meant to post the col earlier when i posted the bleach one but I forgot lol

ah well tis better res than the one from mh so i might as well post again anyway


----------



## Kuroyoru_Kanji (Jun 7, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> it's supposed to be 52....they are on 35.....but they haven't been following the manga storyline as of late...so it's doubtful that that is the actual number of episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> there's at least 12 volumes of material right now and it is still being written in japan...a new chapter comes out every week.



*Thanx for the info Near! You rock!  

The anime doesn't follow the manga? That stinks big time. Is it worth watching? The manga is better right? I knew it was going to be a long series. In the manga the characters keep getting side-tracked with other missions and tasks. There are 109 Innocence in the world, and they only have 41 in the last book I read. So I knew it was going to be lengthy.

Does it lose it's interest as it goers along or does it just get better and better? *


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 7, 2007)

moridin said:


> update on results, sorry if names aren't standard, I don't follow DGM that avidly so some are just literal translations and some are just names I got stuck with early xD
> 
> 
> １０位　星野桂　　　　　　　　３７８票 ~ I don't get this, its the kanji for the mangaka's name >< (Hoshino Katsura)



LOL! I didn't know they can nominate the mangaka  although she deserves one..


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> LOL! I didn't know they can nominate the mangaka  although she deserves one..



Shouldn't the mangaka be number 1 then?   Since it's her story and all.  She was voted 10th.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 7, 2007)

> The anime doesn't follow the manga?


I said "lately"...it does for a while and next week it looks like it's going back to the manga storyline.



> Is it worth watching?



*shrugs*...that's for you to determine



> The manga is better right?


IMO, yes



> There are 109 Innocence in the world, and they only have 41 in the last book I read. So I knew it was going to be lengthy.


The series kind of gets away from that due to their next mission which was described in volume 5


> Does it lose it's interest as it goers along or does it just get better and better?


it gets much better



> I don't get this, its the kanji for the mangaka's name >< (Hoshino Katsura)



that's correct...Hoshino appears in every character poll...



> although she deserves one..



I know it's debated....but viz seems to think Hoshino is a guy.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 7, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Shouldn't the mangaka be number 1 then?   Since it's her story and all.  She was voted 10th.



True...but hey, it's not every day that you see a mangaka in a popularity poll xD



TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I know it's debated....but viz seems to think Hoshino is a guy.



Hmm..you're right. Even Wiki says so ._. and it's funny that there's no pic of Hoshino..yet  (shy, perhaps?)


----------



## Kuroyoru_Kanji (Jun 7, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I said "lately"...it does for a while and next week it looks like it's going back to the manga storyline.
> *shrugs*...that's for you to determine IMO, yesThe series kind of gets away from that due to their next mission which was described in volume 5it gets much betterthat's correct...Hoshino appears in every character poll...
> I know it's debated....but viz seems to think Hoshino is a guy.



*Well, from your person opinion, is it worth watching? Or were you happy enough with just the manga?

The series changes plots? So then does it become about the Earl and the Clan of Noah? I looks like there are quite a few people in that clan. I like how they all have the same design of crosses on their heads. It gets much better? I am glad, I was afraid that it would get boring. Since the plot so far seems very linear besides the story behind Noah.

Hoshino is a girl?! Wow, I thought she was a guy. In the Shonen Jump manga the way the person writes I thought it was a guy. Isn't Katsura a guy's name? *


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 7, 2007)

The author herself got tenth place in the poll, mori.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm glad Debit was ranked #6!! Maybe that means he and Jasdero won't end up dead after that Krory fight. Debit is more popular than Road!!! ^______^

EDIT: I just remembered... Is the little pink bunny supposed to be Hoshino Katsura? It appears all over the manga.


----------



## Gene (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice to see some Noahs in the top 10 this time.


lol mangaka is #10


----------



## spaZ (Jun 7, 2007)

Yay!! lavi went up, he will probably grow more popular if he can turn back into lavi and not stay as tha zombie book man guy lol


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 7, 2007)

Kuroyoru_Kanji said:


> *Well, from your person opinion, is it worth watching? Or were you happy enough with just the manga?
> 
> The series changes plots? So then does it become about the Earl and the Clan of Noah? I looks like there are quite a few people in that clan. I like how they all have the same design of crosses on their heads. It gets much better? I am glad, I was afraid that it would get boring. Since the plot so far seems very linear besides the story behind Noah.
> 
> Hoshino is a girl?! Wow, I thought she was a guy. In the Shonen Jump manga the way the person writes I thought it was a guy. Isn't Katsura a guy's name? *


It gets better. Keep reading.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

What chapter is it up to now.  I think I last stopped at 100 so I'll start it back from there.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 7, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> What chapter is it up to now.  I think I last stopped at 100 so I'll start it back from there.



It's up to ch. 120 right now  


*Spoiler*: __ 



and you're somewhere between the Krory vs. Jasdebi fight =D


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

I remember Allen fighting those two Noah twins.  I forgot their names.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 7, 2007)

> The series changes plots? So then does it become about the Earl and the Clan of Noah? I looks like there are quite a few people in that clan. I like how they all have the same design of crosses on their heads. It gets much better? I am glad, I was afraid that it would get boring. Since the plot so far seems very linear besides the story behind Noah.



No, it does not LITERALLY change plots. Recently they have had several episodes of filler and material from the characters' reverse novels, which are canon but not included in the manga. Next week, it appears to be getting back out of the filler episodes and back into the manga plotline. And yes, the manga plotline gets much better; the fact that it seemed otherwise linear was probably why they are focusing less on how precicely the other pieces of Innocence are being found. You do see much more of the Noahs, though. ^^



> Hoshino is a girl?! Wow, I thought she was a guy. In the Shonen Jump manga the way the person writes I thought it was a guy. Isn't Katsura a guy's name?


I was surprised at first when I found out (or heard the rumours), but it actually made a lot of sense to me. After thinking about it, the writing style seemed to fit a female mangaka better in my mind. As for the name... "Sakura" is also a girl's name, but there are quite a few guys who are called that as well, so I suppose even if it was a male name it would be possible  that it didn't have to go with a male person ;3. 
Or perhaps it's androgynous? Like... Taylor, or something? x3


----------



## Chichi (Jun 7, 2007)

ahh - a Dgure thread *_*

I LOVE that picture for the poll. Hoshino-san makes so nice coloured pictures it's almost a shame that she makes not a lot of them D: there isn't even an artbook out yet *sigh*

Rhode with bunny ears  she's 9th, like last time ♥♥♥ though I'd have been happier if she happened to be in the top 5 XD

I wonder about Linali though ... I loved her until she got totally emo after her fight with the lvl 3 akuma (or was it lvl 2?) and until now she didn't do anything _at all_ o_o; I'm very sad about this.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 7, 2007)

Who is David/Devitto?


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 8, 2007)

One half of Jasdebi, if I'm not mistaken ^^


----------



## Gene (Jun 8, 2007)

Rest of popularity poll...

11 Komui
12 Cross
13 Timcanpi
14 Jasdero
15 Mana
16 Jasdebi
17 River/Reever
18 Chomesuke
19 Deesha
20 Fou


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 8, 2007)

Damn, I thought Bak would be in the polls  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lenalee stalker!


----------



## Gene (Jun 8, 2007)

Why is Mana #15? :S


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 8, 2007)

Because he tried to kill poor Allen 

Who knows? The jap thinks a bit differently from us sometimes


----------



## Taxman (Jun 8, 2007)

probably new fan votes or people that watch the anime voting because mana is in that a lot more....

though...if Hoshino can be number 10...does anything really surprise you?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 8, 2007)

Deesha Barry got owned fast...why is he in the top 20?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 8, 2007)

mana 15? we have only seen him like twice and that was near the beginning


----------



## Cipher (Jun 8, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Deesha Barry got owned fast...why is he in the top 20?



And is a place higher than Fou, our favorite transformer loli...


----------



## Taxman (Jun 8, 2007)

*reads raw*

two words:

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 8, 2007)

So much is going on, I can't even gauge what is happening.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 8, 2007)

Colored Cover looks nice, can't wait to make an avy out of it after a cleaner version comes out.

I looked over a couple pages from the raw not all of them, looks pretty badass for Lavi. Don't want to spoil myself though *waits for scans*


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 8, 2007)

Absolutely nothing makes sense.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lavi stabs himself to hurt Road? Wtf is going on?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks, blud.

It makes more sense now
*Spoiler*: __ 



...Road was disguised as Allen in her Dream World.


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Road is... smiling. 





moridin said:


> １位　神田ユウ　　　　　　７５９１票 ~ Kanda
> ２位　アレン・ウォーカー　６４８４票 ~ Allen
> ３位　ラビ　　　　　　　　　６２６４票 ~ Lavi
> ４位　リナリー・リー　　　　２２２２票 ~ Linali
> ...


 Hoshino is in the poll? Can I lol? 

There's a huge gap between the top 3 (Kanda, Allen, Lavi) and the rest. XD I didn't see this coming.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 9, 2007)

Ahh, we need some colorers for DGM! Especially this chapter.
That single Lavi Page with his Fire Seal was just pure win.
Great chapter, can't wait for the next.


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



But this arc is coming to an end soon perhaps? Unless Road is really gone then what now? Escape the arc or go find the Earl.
Whatever it is, DGM really needs a break from all the action it has had for the last 40 chapters. O_O


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow this chapter bloody confused me xD;


----------



## Mori` (Jun 9, 2007)

bonziblueboy said:


> Wow this chapter bloody confused me xD;



qft, I was a little confused >___>


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 9, 2007)

HOLY SHIT.

That chapter was beyond awesome! :amazed

However, it seems we'll have two people departing from the living soon.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, that was pretty epic...

And i had to read it a lot of times >___<


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 9, 2007)

Some Avys I made from this chapters cover. ^^

Feel free to use, no need to cred!


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 9, 2007)

^Awesome; I love your avy, too. ^^"

 To be frank, I don't even know if I'll get it if I didn't read IA's spoiler first before I read the chapter.  But the part that's probly the most confusing is that Lavi stabbed two ppl in total in Road's dream world. Road's expression at the end of the chapter is unsettling though. (Don't die. )


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 9, 2007)

Damn it, I knew Lavi would pull through, but not like this 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, I can't believe Road got owned by Lavi..was unexpected by that ._.


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 9, 2007)

Did we post at the same second? lol... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yup... Lavi stabbed

himself 

But it's Road that he is fighting against.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 9, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> Did we post at the same second? lol...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



haha, didn't notice that we did xD


*Spoiler*: __ 



though I think he should've tried to attack his own self in the first place since that "Lavi" was messing with his mind


----------



## spaZ (Jun 9, 2007)

so im confused? is lavi back or what? the first him stab himself than the real him stabed alan? ahhh its just so confusing


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 9, 2007)

> so im confused? is lavi back or what? the first him stab himself than the real him stabed alan? ahhh its just so confusing




*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically, Lavi stabbed himself in order to keep conscious and make a counter attack against the alternate Lavi. He stabbed the body of Allen because it was really Rhode; I guess she actually exists inside her dreams. That's probably why she can't be harmed in the real world.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 9, 2007)

Man, D.Gray-Man just can't seem to stop getting better. I have never seen that in a manga where things seem more awesome than the other continously. This arc has been non-stop great since Kanda vs Skin.


----------



## blud (Jun 10, 2007)

And the results of the (less scientific yet easier to swallow) popularity poll I ran on my site are...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tyki Mikk: 10%
Other Chars: 7%
1,026 votes over 24 hours



Take that, Japanese fangirls.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 10, 2007)

blud said:


> And the results of the (less scientific yet easier to swallow) popularity poll I ran on my site are...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lol...there is no difference. That is the _same_ top four.

---

Road already stated in chapter 113 that she can connect the world _she lives in_ and the real world together and that is her ability that allows her to use the ark. That is probably the thing that Lavi paid attention to, and perhaps he realised that this is his only chance of harming Road..._in_ the world that she lives in.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2007)

Krag said:


> Ahh, we need some colorers for DGM! Especially this chapter.
> That single Lavi Page with his Fire Seal was just pure win.
> Great chapter, can't wait for the next.
> 
> ...



Lol. DGM is probably the only shonen manga of that length I know with so much continuous SERIOUS plot action.

Just caught up on the latest 6 chapters, and holy shit. Dying, upgrading, awesomeing, etc. Crazy.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 10, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> Man, D.Gray-Man just can't seem to stop getting better. I have never seen that in a manga where things seem more awesome than the other continously. This arc has been non-stop great since Kanda vs Skin.



Indeed...this is one manga series that I can't stop reading and take a break. 

Gawd, now that I am with yah guys, we must pray that the anime will be able to get to this point


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Was I also the only to LMAO when Allen Just threw the huge mega sword into Road? xD


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 10, 2007)

> though I think he should've tried to attack his own self in the first place since that "Lavi" was messing with his mind


 Stabbing your own self as counter attack is not very intuitive... :S I can understand why he didn't get it quickly.  Lavi thinks he is dying now, too. He is making a sacrificing move. (Though I guess he will be saved.) 

If they all die off, there are only Allen and Linali left  I wonder what they will do then. Fight the rest of the Noah's and Earl with other captains? 

(Even though that'll be cool, I don't want these people to die!!!!!)





> Road already stated in chapter 113 that she can connect the world she lives in and the real world together and that is her ability that allows her to use the ark. That is probably the thing that Lavi paid attention to, and perhaps he realised that this is his only chance of harming Road...in the world that she lives in.


 Nice memory... Our future bookman is very analytical.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 10, 2007)

bonziblueboy said:


> Was I also the only to LMAO when Allen Just threw the huge mega sword into Road? xD



Maybe... 

I kinda felt bad for Road when that happened >.> (yes, I know she's evil, but awesome )



QuoNina said:


> Stabbing your own self as counter attack is not very intuitive... :S I can understand why he didn't get it quickly.  Lavi thinks he is dying now, too. He is making a sacrificing move. (Though I guess he will be saved.)
> 
> If they all die off, there are only Allen and Linali left  I wonder what they will do then. Fight the rest of the Noah's and Earl with other captains?
> 
> (Even though that'll be cool, I don't want these people to die!!!!!)



Lol! I know..it's a reckless move, but that evil Lavi was like an annoying fly to the real Lavi (shoo! Bad fly! ) 

Yes, a big sacrifice, but I hope he lives in the end T_T

Haha! Nooo! We can't have the other exorcists die yet ._. It would make alot of people..angry


----------



## spaZ (Jun 10, 2007)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, Lavi stabbed himself in order to keep conscious and make a counter attack against the alternate Lavi. He stabbed the body of Allen because it was really Rhode; I guess she actually exists inside her dreams. That's probably why she can't be harmed in the real world.



Thanks that makes alot more sense now


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Now if only the anime would stop filler and all would be wonderful with the world.  Can't wait until some of this fight scenes are animated 8D....

though it will be a while *sigh*


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 10, 2007)

What is the anime on right now?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 10, 2007)

bonziblueboy said:


> Now if only the anime would stop filler and all would be wonderful with the world.  Can't wait until some of this fight scenes are animated 8D....
> 
> though it will be a while *sigh*



Actually, there were some canon scenes in the last preview (Tyki helping out Road's homework, Earl giving Tyki the list of exorcists to be eliminated, and for some reason..Jasdero is introduced earlier *spaz*). So we might be back to canon now :amazed 



~Shin~ said:


> What is the anime on right now?



Well, last episode introduced Suman Dark who meets up with Lenalee (doesn't happen in manga) and it was actually a good filler episode. Next episode is what I mentioned above xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 10, 2007)

Come to think of it, we mightnot even see most of the Noah fights in the anime at the rate its going. Referring to the Kanda vs. Skin and above.

With around 17 episodes to go of the anime, the best we could say is for it it stop right when Allen comes and saves his friends in Japan at the part when they all regroup with Lenalee about to be kidnapped.
Then afterwards maybe around 6 months later, a season 2 for the series to finish where it left off would be very likely.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 10, 2007)

Ah, I thought it was painfully sweet that despite getting stabbed, Rhode's first concern was still to keep Tyki's body safe. And I wonder, what could have happened to her to have made her so firmly believe that a human heart is something that cannot be saved.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Actually, there were some canon scenes in the last preview (Tyki helping out Road's homework, Earl giving Tyki the list of exorcists to be eliminated, and for some reason..Jasdero is introduced earlier *spaz*). So we might be back to canon now :amazed



WHAT?!

I MUST WATCH THE LAST 4 EPISODES I DIDN'T BOTHER WATCHING 0-0!
thanks for the info xD;


----------



## spaZ (Jun 11, 2007)

Doesnt the next episode have a filler on sumon or w.e his name was the guy that goes into fault?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 11, 2007)

Krag said:


> Come to think of it, we mightnot even see most of the Noah fights in the anime at the rate its going. Referring to the Kanda vs. Skin and above.
> 
> With around 17 episodes to go of the anime, the best we could say is for it it stop right when Allen comes and saves his friends in Japan at the part when they all regroup with Lenalee about to be kidnapped.
> Then afterwards maybe around 6 months later, a season 2 for the series to finish where it left off would be very likely.



Yes, that would be nice despite a long wait for a 2nd season xD I doubt any of us would want to have the anime make up a new ending..



spaZ said:


> Doesnt the next episode have a filler on sumon or w.e his name was the guy that goes into fault?



Hmm, I dunno if the next episode shows Suman again (the preview doesn't show him), but it showed Allen saving a finder and some other people and also the meeting of Earl and the Noahs. 

It would be appropriate if they showed Suman again after Tyki does his you-know-what.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Captain Pimp are you talking about the preview on episode 34 or 35? Because 34's preview is about some wolf akuma x_X


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 11, 2007)

oh ho ho...you guys are only following the subs xD

yea, Suman Dark fights those wolf akuma in episode 34. I'm talking about the preview in episode 35..it's not subbed yet >/

Sorry if I got you guys confused >.<


----------



## Taxman (Jun 11, 2007)

*fix the glitch*


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 11, 2007)

I forgot what Lavi's final seal was....Heaven seal is it?


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 11, 2007)

Lavi has Wood Seal, Heaven Seal, Fire Seal, and a couple of question marks, I think.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 12, 2007)

Lavi also has a combo seal by combining the fire and heaven seals to make: *Gouraiten*. Same as Hi-ban, but a more powerful version xD


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 12, 2007)

Well this Hiban (fire seal) was created by innosence so maybe it wont hurt lavi (another person saved by his innosence ^^ ) like it didnt hurt Allen (he was draged in air with flames but the flames didnt burnt him) 

Well cant wait to see what will happen ;/ ehhh


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 12, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Lavi also has a combo seal by combining the fire and heaven seals to make: *Gouraiten*. Same as Hi-ban, but a more powerful version xD



I'm pretty sure that was his Heaven seal.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2007)

Just use Wiki to look up his skills, I think he has showed 4 or 5 seals up to this point.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 12, 2007)

^I did just a moment ago. outta possibly 5 seals he's already used 4.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 12, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure that was his Heaven seal.



Nope, it's his combo seal


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 12, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Nope, it's his combo seal




Thanks for proving me wrong.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 12, 2007)

lol, don't feel too bad about it 

Lenalee will make you feel better


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 13, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> lol, don't feel too bad about it
> 
> Lenalee will make you feel better



Lol great sig BTW.


Just read 121...assuming that Lavi is still owning, it looks like allen and the gang are going to advance to the earl while road fights lavi...hope he doesn't die like Kanda....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 13, 2007)

^I keep telling you guys, Kanda can't be dead yet! He still has so much story and development left in him and it'd be a waste to kill him off now.
Plus don't forget about his Lotus Flower, it'll heal him quickly and perfectly.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 13, 2007)

everytime it heals him though its still shortening his life, and doesn't kanda have something to do? he said that he could not die here in one of the arcs and that he had something to do so that will drive him to stay alive.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 13, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> Just read 121...assuming that Lavi is still owning, it looks like allen and the gang are going to advance to the earl while road fights lavi...hope he doesn't die like Kanda....



lol, we don't know if Kanda died yet!

And it's too early for him to be gone..he still has a purpose (which is to search for a certain person).

And about that Lotus flower..if it perishes, Kanda dies with it as well since they are both connected to each other. So the flower won't be dying that quickly too.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 14, 2007)

XD Kanda is Beast in Beauty and the Beast// Btw was that Lotus thing in the manga?  I can't remember.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 14, 2007)

That chapter confused me out of my mind until I read it a couple of times xDD.

Although, I am now more convinced than ever that Kanda and Crowley aren't dead, and neither is Lavi. Seeing as a) what everyone's already said about Kanda's finding his "certain someone" still, and b) if they really killed this many people off, we'd be left with... what, Allen and Linlali? If they don't "kill off" Linali... (which, at the rate they're going, woudln't surprise me.) Seriously though, they've just supposedly offed the majority of the main cast xD. 

As cool as that'd be, I don't think Katsura would do that... x3


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 14, 2007)

I really don't believe Kanda, Lavi or Crowley are dead for good either. Too much story development left for them.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't believe any of the three will die as well. I also don't believe Linali will die either because we have yet to figure out why her dark boots protected her in the way it did. There's still so much to learn about the characters. Maybe's that why I found the past fights kind of boring. It was the idea that although they are willing to die for their teams...I sill knew they couldn't die, which just takes any of the exicitement out of things for me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 14, 2007)

bonziblueboy said:


> XD Kanda is Beast in Beauty and the Beast// Btw was that Lotus thing in the manga?  I can't remember.



Lol. And about the Lotus, yes it is, I think it was shown after the Ghost of Mattel.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jun 14, 2007)

lets hope kanda comes outta nowhere and kills road, shes annoying and slowing the story.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 14, 2007)

Spoilers for Ch. 122!

*Spoiler*: _Read at own Risk_ 



Road laughs and goes into a "mummy state" (maybe she is dazed)? Or could the mummy state be her true form? 

And LAVI LIVES (but for how long?) So is he fighting Road in the dream world while Allen battles her in the real world? Or are they both battling her in the real world? Or could Lavi and Allen still be fighting each other?


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 14, 2007)

Ah yay, spoilers! 



> Lol. And about the Lotus, yes it is, I think it was shown after the Ghost of Mattel.


Kanda and Komui have a conversation about it prior to that arc, but it is very vague and doesn't really tell you what it is. (And doesn't mention the lotus at all.) The "lotus thing" is from Kanda's chapter in one of the reverse novels, which are canon and supplement the story with the characters' backgrounds. 



> lets hope kanda comes outta nowhere and kills road, shes annoying and slowing the story.


xDD you know, that was actually my prediction for how Allen was going to end up getting out of Tyki's vaccuum.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 14, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> lets hope kanda comes outta nowhere and kills road, shes annoying and slowing the story.



Nyuuu!~ 

But Road adds excitement to the manga with her personality and she's as badass as Tyki. Anyways, I hope the Noahs don't actually die (well..Skin Boric may be exempted..didn't care much about him xD) and only the "evil" inside them are just rid from them.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope Noah's don't die either.

I also have a feeling Tyki will join the good guys and become a Finder now that he's been purified. Maybe Road as well.

Wish Allen would go find Jasdebi and Skin and do the same for them too.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 15, 2007)

My brain aches from reading the new chapter X_X


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 15, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I also have a feeling Tyki will join the good guys and become a Finder now that he's been purified.



Tyki as a finder? Lol, interesting.



Azure-kun said:


> My brain aches from reading the new chapter X_X



Just wait til next chapter and it might cure your headache  (I hope >.<)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2007)

Tyki becoming a Finder is possible. I doubt he still has any powers in him anymore, maybe a little but not anywhere close to what he did have.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

There is a catch to this...there just has to be.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 122_ 



It seems like Lavi will actually survive this. With almost everyone else seeming to die, I was not feeling very confident that he would. Not only that, but he has killed Rhode. She was attacked directly in her dream world. And I don't see her regenerating from being reduced to dust.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh boy! Roads true form next week. Can't wait.
Hope it's not an old hag. >.>


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks again, blud.
*Spoiler*: _122_ 



This is all just a game that didn't have to be played in the first place. The Noahs played fair and they said there should be no cheating. Doesn't anyone else think it's strange that they appear to be dropping like flies?

When Skin "died", this very same thing happened: He laughed. Road is doing it now...so what is so funny? Is this what it means to be a sacrificial lamb? Or is there more to this?

At least, I know for sure it's not the end of Noah.

I'm not surprised Lavi is alive either. The next chapter will be very interesting. Perhaps the Earl will show up...but if it's not him, who will it be?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 15, 2007)

> Oh boy! Roads true form next week. Can't wait.
> Hope it's not an old hag. >.>


I don't know. It seems like she's already done for.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol, you just want her gone.  All of you do, I can feel it.

EDIT: Perhaps General Cross will appear?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2007)

Maybe Cross, he's been jacking off or somthing to not notice what's been going on lately.

Is Tyki's body still lying around somewhere? Or did it gt burned up by the Fire Seal?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

Tyki's body is still in one piece. Road told Lero to take care of him. He's good.

If another one for Black Order appears...then if they're going to escape the ark, then I'm sure they'll take Tyki.

Also...now that Road is "gone"...will they be able to get out of the ark with the key that unlocks Road's door? Will there still be a door?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 15, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:
			
		

> Lol, you just want her gone.  All of you do, I can feel it.
> EDIT: Perhaps General Cross will appear?



Nah, I don't mind her. She is a good character(and eyecandy). But, many characters have seemed to meet their end this arc. 

And as for who the group encounters ; Cross is a good possibility or perhaps a new Noah?




> Also...now that Road is "gone"...will they be able to get out of the ark with the key that unlocks Road's door? Will there still be a door?


They could just jump out, since Allen vs Tyki left a huge hole in the wall.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2007)

It's time for the Earl's return!

I'm with the "Road will make a comeback" crowd for now though, I think she still has one more trick up her sleeve before going out with a bang.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm kinda shocked, but anyways..



Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Thanks again, blud.
> *Spoiler*: _122_
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Perhaps they are being sacrificed for another bigger plan to the Earl's plot? Seems possible since they have yet to show us the other Noahs.






Taichi said:


> Is Tyki's body still lying around somewhere? Or did it gt burned up by the Fire Seal?



I checked through the whole new chapter and no sign of Tyki being drawn in it >.< He's probably just on the floor laying powerless..I hope


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 15, 2007)

> I checked through the whole new chapter and no sign of Tyki being drawn in it >.< He's probably just on the floor laying powerless..I hope



Check Page 13. His body's okay.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:
			
		

> They could just jump out, since Allen vs Tyki left a huge hole in the wall.


That huge hole in the wall isn't a way out; it's a way back into the ark. The only way out is thru Road's door...unless a specific new way out has been created.



			
				Taichi said:
			
		

> I'm with the "Road will make a comeback" crowd for now though, I think she still has one more trick up her sleeve before going out with a ban


I don't think Road will go out with a bang, Siru...I think she will silently slip away, with a smile. But, I am with you and the comeback crowd, because that's what I wish to happen.

The one who enters the ark has got to be one who knows how to operate the ark I guess...

I really hope this entrance happens early on in chapter 123.


			
				Pimp said:
			
		

> Perhaps they are being sacrificed for another bigger plan to the Earl's plot? Seems possible since they have yet to show us the other Noahs.


I've never thought of it like that. So you're saying the Earl is "using" different Noahs for different tasks?

But, you know, I think these four Noahs came into the ark by their own will...

And Tyki is seen on page 13.

---

Ah, what if someone they left behind during the current arc shows up (i.e. Kanda or Krory)? Unlikely, I guess.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 15, 2007)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> They could just jump out, since Allen vs Tyki left a huge hole in the wall.



But wouldn't they still be in the Ark? :/



Taichi said:


> I'm with the "Road will make a comeback" crowd for now though, I think she still has one more trick up her sleeve before going out with a bang.



let's hope so >.>



ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> Check Page 13. His body's okay.



ahh, yea..I see him now with Rero. Thanks for the notice 



Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> I've never thought of it like that. So you're saying the Earl is "using" different Noahs for different tasks?
> 
> But, you know, I think these four Noahs came into the ark by their own will...
> 
> ...



That's what I'm thinking now since like you said, the 4 Noahs are defeated by just exorcists (and not generals). Perhaps Allen's group are being tested by the Earl or just stalling them so the Earl can unleash something else in the real world?

yea, but this whole thing wasn't necessary. Why fight in the ark when it won't affect the real world much?
---------
Heh, yea..it's doubtful they'll be back. Kanda and Krory totally used up their strength and were in bad shape..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2007)

Why must you call me by my old name, Tyki. -_-

Wonder how Jasdero and Debitto are holding up, they seem the most likely ones to be alive right now.


----------



## Gene (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't really get what happened in Road's dream world. Can somebody explain to me? D:


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 15, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:
			
		

> That huge hole in the wall isn't a way out; it's a way back into the ark. The only way out is thru Road's door...unless a specific new way out has been created.





			
				Captain Pimp said:
			
		

> But wouldn't they still be in the Ark? :/



Ah, I was wrong.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Why must you call me by my old name, Tyki. -_-
> 
> Wonder how Jasdero and Debitto are holding up, they seem the most likely ones to be alive right now.


My bad. Yea, I guess, they're the ones who are most likely alive _and_ kicking.



Gene said:


> I don't really get what happened in Road's dream world. Can somebody explain to me? D:


In Road's dream world in this chapter Lavi's other self turned into little Lavi (the small boy). They had a conversation which I think would be best if you worked out for yourself. After that, the other (little) Lavi, came to some sort of realisation and disappeared. Road declared that Lavi won and thus Lenalee and Shaoji were set free, along with him.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 15, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Wonder how Jasdero and Debitto are holding up, they seem the most likely ones to be alive right now.



yea, I lol'd when they just split to two and fainted 



ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> Ah, I was wrong.



No worries. Alot of details are flying right at us so we may forget some stuff xD


----------



## Gene (Jun 15, 2007)

So how exactly was Road defeated then?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

Well...Road was disguised as Allen in the dream world. Lavi stabbed him/her in the chest...and that's how the blade appeared out of Road's body in 121/122. Do you remember that?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> yea, I lol'd when they just split to two and fainted



Yeah, they weren't even covered in blood or anything. Lucky for them. xD
Compared to how badly beaten up Kanda, Skin, Krory, Lavi, and Allen are. Especially Krory, he looks like he could die at anytime if he's still alive even right now.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 15, 2007)

I just don't know if that was really her....hmmm...guess we'll find out next issue...

*is happy that lavi is at least still alive for now....>__>

Linali really wants her legs to be back to normal...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 15, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Yeah, they weren't even covered in blood or anything. Lucky for them. xD
> Compared to how badly beaten up Kanda, Skin, Krory, Lavi, and Allen are. Especially Krory, he looks like he could die at anytime if he's still alive even right now.



haha, yep..though I'm not sure if being infected with innocence germs is worse than bleeding T_T

Yea, I was surprised Krory could still do something in that situation..his battle was the most exciting to me out of the others. 

It will be insane if he actually survives being crushed by that


*Spoiler*: __ 



torture device with spikes.






TheBlindHyuuga said:


> Linali really wants her legs to be back to normal...



haha, perhaps she wanted to see if they were healed yet? xD


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

Miranda felt Krory and Kanda's time slip away. But knowing Innocence, anything could happen...Kanda probably has a chance of growing ten heads than dying, as it is.

@Pimp: Being infected by Innocence germs ought to be the worst thing for a Noah.

---

Will Lenalee become paralysed from the waist down?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 15, 2007)

@captain pimp:  it's called an iron maiden...=P

Krory has survived through a lot of things though...like Eliade removing all of the water from his body...xD

hmm...the whole point of showing Miranda was to signify that they didn't make it....but I wonder if it still works if someone shows up before the room collapses *cough*cross*cough* and removes them from the arc...would it be out of miranda's range...causing her to lose their time?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

TBH said:
			
		

> but I wonder if it still works if someone shows up before the room collapses *cough*cross*cough* and removes them from the arc...would it be out of miranda's range...causing her to lose their time?


It probably would be out of her range (of focus: The ark). Maybe she'd think that she lost everyone's time...

I am eager to see who this person is. Because this chapter _really_ did end in/on a cliffhanger.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 15, 2007)

that reminds me...I should actually read the translation...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 15, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> @Pimp: Being infected by Innocence germs ought to be the worst thing for a Noah.



Hmm, I guess so...since Noahs despise innocence >.< 



TheBlindHyuuga said:


> @captain pimp:  it's called an iron maiden...=P
> 
> Krory has survived through a lot of things though...like Eliade removing all of the water from his body...xD



Lol, I was trying to remember that word..xD Same thing 

True, but where will he get some blood in his situation?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> that reminds me...I should actually read the translation...


 We're waiting...



Captain Pimp said:


> Hmm, I guess so...since Noahs despise innocence >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't the blood go back into his body? It should've.

Also, I doubt all of his blood left his body that time.

---

Noah's hate for Innocence is automatic.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 15, 2007)

well...I saw the raw on ritual scan forge...and after I read it, I went to do some chores and spend some family time...xD

Now I've read it....so they encounter "something" before they can leave the ark...it could be anything...the earl, cross or whoever the traitor noah gave the ability to control the ark, a new noah....ANTICIPATION!!...


----------



## Gene (Jun 15, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Well...Road was disguised as Allen in the dream world. Lavi stabbed him/her in the chest...and that's how the blade appeared out of Road's body in 121/122. Do you remember that?


Yeah sorta. So then after that Lavi's body regained a bit of conscienceness and he decided to finish Road off by burning her and himself up?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

@Gene: I think Lavi's consciousness was always growing...before it was too late, he stabbed himself. That is shown in flashbacks in chapter 121.

He then attacked Road with his Fire Dragon and at that very same time, he stabbed her in the Dream world.

@TBH: They encounter "something" and not just "someone"?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 15, 2007)

> They encounter "something" and not just "someone"?



the translation says "before they can leave the arc, they encounter....!"

it could be anything...xDD


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 15, 2007)

Ah...I see, I totally, didn't realise that.

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 16, 2007)

That picture of road in the bottom right corner of the last page , scary.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 16, 2007)

WTF is up with Road? o_O


----------



## Taxman (Jun 16, 2007)

^isn't that the question we're all asking at the moment?...xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 16, 2007)

Ohh, Road, what the heck, they sure like that insane laughter when something goes dreadfully wrong. And on another note, a young crying Rabi is much too adorable.


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 16, 2007)

>..>

<..<

T________T


  

I don't even know what to say seeing Road burning like that. 

I would be incredibly dissatisfied if the exorcists are revived, but not the Noah's family. That's if Tyki and Road will die; and of that, we cannot be sure yet. 





			
				Lord Tiki Mikk said:
			
		

> This is all just a game that didn't have to be played in the first place. The Noahs played fair and they said there should be no cheating. Doesn't anyone else think it's strange that they appear to be dropping like flies?
> 
> When Skin "died", this very same thing happened: He laughed. Road is doing it now...so what is so funny? Is this what it means to be a sacrificial lamb? Or is there more to this?


 That's what made me feel so strange when they cried so hard for Skin... They were basically playing with fire when they can just leave the exorcists dead. If this never gets explained in a better way, I am not very willing to say that it's just PNJ. Perhaps Noah's family is full of people that's just crazy like that? xD

God, this can't be...

I am happy to see captains and new Noah's and all... But seriously .. all these characters who are dying... o_____O

btw, I heard from a Christian that the Noah's ark in Bible has 8 humans. Perhaps that's the way it'll go. You'd think there are stronger Noah's. But Road is the first awakened Noah and apparently controls the key. I really doubt she will just die.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 16, 2007)

Noah and his wife. His three sons and their wives. Yup. Eight humans.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 16, 2007)

really really good chapter, probably the best of the week for me.

This series of chapters really has been very enjoyable.


----------



## i bite (Jun 16, 2007)

Road is my fave in DGM, i don't want her to die. :'<

Things seem to be moving so fast. :X


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 16, 2007)

Road is one of the thirteen children created by God. So I think it's safe to admit that there were originally thirteen Noahs. Noahs can definitely die though; after all the Millennium Earl stated he killed one first-hand for betraying him. If Road _is_ dead, then there are at most ten of Noah's left (I've included Tyki amongst the ten). But, this really deserves an explanation...and I wonder how long we need to wait to get one.

On another note: Lavi isn't a Bookman anymore, is he? His heart is not detached enough to succeed Bookman. He had to give his heart "life" in order to escape the world of dreams. He only had his heart as his weapon and a cold, detached heart with no connection to anyone else...how can something like that escape a hell if it has nothing to be attracted to (to pull it out from the hell)?

So, does anyone else agree that he is no longer a Bookman?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 16, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> On another note: Lavi isn't a Bookman anymore, is he? His heart is not detached enough to succeed Bookman. He had to give his heart "life" in order to escape the world of dreams. He only had his heart as his weapon and a cold, detached heart with no connection to anyone else...how can something like that escape a hell if it has nothing to be attracted to (to pull it out from the hell)?
> 
> So, does anyone else agree that he is no longer a Bookman?



Actually, you may be right. Since he chose his friends over the purpose of being a Bookman, he's technically not a Bookman anymore..

Although it should be expected that he would choose his friends over the Bookmen's purpose  Lavi has been with Allen's group for so long, he started to care more for his friends than being a Bookman (especially with Lenalee and Allen). 

But I guess sacrificing his purpose as Bookman was more positive than negative...imo.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

Ah this Bookman talk may be foreshadowing a coming arc in the future, maybe the next one.
Be nice to see an arc telling origins and stuff about the Bookman legacy.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 16, 2007)

Ah...I could never tell what Lavi was gonna do...Bookman or Friends...

But he always looked uncertain, even with that big smile always written on his face.

Does anyone think his past was handled well? Cos this is definitely the meat of his past which has been shown over the most recent chapters. Are people happy with it?

I'm alright with it; it explains a lot to me...

I wonder what happens if he and Bookman reunite. Would Bookman care?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

Explained pretty nicely but I think it'll be more explain later on in the series hopefully. Though I didn't get some parts of it so... *Off to reread Lavi vs. Road while listening to "Three Days Grace - *Animal I Have Become**
You guys should try it, the song matches word for word. xD


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 16, 2007)

Lol! Interesting.

IMHO, if Lavi's past gets touched on again, it'd _almost_ be like telling us the exact same thing twice. That would be repetitive. But that's just me. ^^.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 16, 2007)

At the beginning of this arc, it really felt last arc-ish. 

But yeah, I await to see what the next arc brings. I want to see some Generals in action and new Noah.


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 16, 2007)

Bookman will kick Lavi like a panda kicking a bamboo... But he will probly permits it...

Hm... or Lavi is just a capable guy who knows how to be a bookman with a heart for friends ever since.  





Prince Leon said:


> Noah and his wife. His three sons and their wives. Yup. Eight humans.


Oh, yeah. LoL, that's why it's Noah's "family". 





Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Road is one of the thirteen children created by God. So I think it's safe to admit that there were originally thirteen Noahs.


I should try to remember this better. You know I once tried to find the dining table where Noah's family gathered and "estimated" how many Noah's there should be. >_> This saves a lot of trouble.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 16, 2007)

Heh...





			
				QuoNina said:
			
		

> Hm... or Lavi is just a capable guy who knows how to be a bookman with a heart for friends ever since.


Ah...then that'd mean his choice would decide the path he finally took...every checkpoint that life presented him with seemed to give him a way out of being a Bookman. Is it safe to say that once Lavi said "no", he lost the ability to ever go back to being on the route to becoming a true Bookman?


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 16, 2007)

I find these two pages the most important part of lavi's history....







just wish I knew what it mean.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 16, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> But yeah, I await to see what the next arc brings. I want to see some Generals in action and new Noah.



QFT. We need to see General Cloud and General Winters' powers  Theodore (actually Froi) was awesome and I hope Cross has more tricks up his sleeves. 



Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Is it safe to say that once Lavi said "no", he lost the ability to ever go back to being on the route to becoming a true Bookman?



I think imo..Lavi might be an exception to this whole Bookman business (being able to be with his friends and serve as a bookman at the same time). As of now, he's the first one to actually drift away from his purpose as Bookman.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 16, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> I find these two pages the most important part of lavi's history....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's something like this: The side of Lavi that wanted to be Bookman (the one that wanted to be detached from humanity) is being taught by the Lavi we know that he is the one who begun to change and gotten close to humans (and is therefore no longer detached). I think that's what it is (if that makes sense).





			
				Pimp said:
			
		

> As of now, he's the first one to actually drift away from his purpose as Bookman.


I don't get it. What gave you the basis to say that?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 16, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> I don't get it. What gave you the basis to say that?



Hmm, well..the way I see it from these two pages, it's like Lavi was struggling to either choose the path as a Bookman or fight along a certain side in this war. Also, to me, he breaks the trend of the Bookmen's responsibility after there were 48 others.



Of course, it's just my way of interpreting the convo so correct me if you'd like xD


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 16, 2007)

Ugh...lavi's life is confusing....Anyways, ya'll like my new sig ^_^


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 16, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> Ugh...lavi's life is confusing....Anyways, ya'll like my new sig ^_^



Indeed, it would be nice to know a bit more about Bookmen, but maybe some other time  We need Hoshino to concentrate on sending in the new noahs soon or outside of the ark xD

yes, your sig is smexy


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 16, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Hmm, well..the way I see it from these two pages, it's like Lavi was struggling to either choose the path as a Bookman or fight along a certain side in this war. Also, to me, he breaks the trend of the Bookmen's responsibility after there were 48 others.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it's just my way of interpreting the convo so correct me if you'd like xD


Hmmm...now that you mention it...I'm having trouble interpreting it myself. So Lavi wasn't _his_ 49th alias?

EDIT: Nice sig, Azure-kun.

EDIT2: No, I think Lavi is his 49th alias...his 49th codename. In Chapter 114, Bookman referred to Lavi as "Deak". This is why I say this.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

*Crosses Fingers that Lavi won't turn emo*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 16, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Hmmm...now that you mention it...I'm having trouble interpreting it myself. So Lavi wasn't _his_ 49th alias?



Nah, this "Lavi" is the 49th one. It's just that he's (I assume at this moment) the only that has the hardest time trying to do his duty as bookman. Hence, the struggling I'm referring to.



> EDIT2: No, I think Lavi is his 49th alias...his 49th codename. In Chapter 114, Bookman referred to Lavi as "Deak". This is why I say this.



heh, I totally missed that. So many details in DGM >.< Lol, I guess that solves whether Lavi is the the 49th alias 



Taichi said:


> *Crosses Fingers that Lavi won't turn emo*



haha, yes..we don't need another emo character when Lenalee filled in that position >.< (And hopes she doesn't become depressed again later T_T)


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 16, 2007)

Taichi said:


> *Crosses Fingers that Lavi won't turn emo*



D-gray man can't have 3 emos!

Crowkykins and Miranda already took that job


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

Lol, would Kanda count as emo too or just arrogant and cocky. *cough*Vegeta*cough*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 16, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Lol, would Kanda count as emo too or just arrogant and cocky. *cough*Vegeta*cough*



Nah, Kanda's just arrogant and cocky.

But he is kind  at times >_>


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 16, 2007)

*laughs* Kanda isn't emo, you have to be angsty to be emo. 
In any case, my interpretation of what Lavi was saying to "himself" (who is very adorable, I must agree xD)

My prediction was more or less correct; Lavi had to realize he cared more about his friends than about being a bookman. But his conversation with himself was about the fact that he was the first bookman to realize that the decision doesn't have to be either/or. Bookmen can have hearts too! *insert cheesy music here* I think Lavi was the first to realize that there doesn't have to BE a conflict between being a Bookman and having a heart. (That, or it took 48 chances before this to realize that <<>>.) That's my current prediction for what's going on. ^^

What I'm wondering, though, is what was on that card? What did he learn at the end? What WAS the reason that humans can't stop fighting? ;3
'Tis a mystery.


----------



## Ork (Jun 17, 2007)

The reason humans can't stop fighting is because the sasuke fanboys and the naruto fanboys are about equal, and they hate each others guys. End of Story.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 17, 2007)

In my opinion I don't really think the Earl gives two shits about Tyki and Road. He killed one Noah before.  My guess is if they lose he won't really care or if they lose their powers, the Earl will just discard them.  But seriously these chapters need to animated <3. 

Because the manga is slightly confusing..... xD


----------



## Ork (Jun 17, 2007)

By the way, I've read up to the part where they are fighting the two twins, they have JUST found the right key (props to lavi!), however I forgot what chapter that was :X, so I have no idea where to start  reading from, can anyone throw me a bone?


On a side note... what chapter is the manga actually on atm?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 17, 2007)

Absence said:


> By the way, I've read up to the part where they are fighting the two twins, they have JUST found the right key (props to lavi!), however I forgot what chapter that was :X, so I have no idea where to start  reading from, can anyone throw me a bone?
> 
> 
> On a side note... what chapter is the manga actually on atm?


Go to chapter 100.

Current chapter: 122.


----------



## Ork (Jun 17, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Go to chapter 100.
> 
> Current chapter: 122.



Thanks a ton!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 20, 2007)

Some spoilers for Ch. 123, not much but it'll keep you thinking.

*Spoiler*: _Ch. 123 Spoilers_ 



Allen and Co. try to escape the ark but is confronted by Tyki


----------



## spaZ (Jun 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



didnt allan like purify tyki or w.e?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 21, 2007)

ehh i wonder when will we see that 6th noah (that dark haired woman) I wouldnt be supprised that we will see her now ;] (its a all noah familly article after all XD so the last member should be there )

Better Cross dont show up becouse Allan will kill him for the bills that he has to pay xD , but it would be funny that the fallen noah (who gave information about noah arc) would be Mana (or mana was the person who gained information from the fallen noah) becouse:

- when they were talking about past and the noah arc at the picture there were two people and one of them had a cilinder (like mana) 
- when kid-allan was about to kill the skeleton-akuma mana (from anime scene) there was a picture of mana in allans left eye (mana had a suit very like noah)
- mana known about inosence that allan had at his arm so after he died he touch allans left arm 
- its little strange that martin cross showed up at some persons grave, well maybe he know Mana from the past (maybe mana told martin about the arc so martin took a misstion to destroy it) like friend

Heh it would be very interesting this way but now those are speculations nothing more ^^


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 21, 2007)

a cool plot twist would be if Cross turned out to be a Noah.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 21, 2007)

Espada said:


> a cool plot twist would be if Cross turned out to be a Noah.



That would be most surprising 

I'm hoping one of the generals/exorcists come to help Allen's group in ch. 123 :/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 21, 2007)

Was it ever revealed what Theodore took out of his bag and threw up to the ark?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 21, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> That would be most surprising
> 
> I'm hoping one of the generals/exorcists come to help Allen's group in ch. 123 :/



Oh agreed, I would love to see the lady with the amazing scar on her face in action. Mostly because I'm just crazy curious about that scar. XD;


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 21, 2007)

No, they haven't said what Tiedoll threw yet ^^. It looked like a piece of Innocence to me.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 21, 2007)

Aydengryphongirl said:


> No, they haven't said what Tiedoll threw yet ^^. It looked like a piece of Innocence to me.


It could've even been the heart for all we know. ^^. Whatever it was, it seemed very important/special. Because the expressions on their faces pretty much painted that things were coming to a close (perhaps for them).

And I couldn't resist this week's spoilers for very long...seems like things have been complicated that little bit more.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 22, 2007)

Hm. I wonder if it's possible for an exorcist (say, Allen for example) to use another exorcist's innocence as well as his own? So it could theoretically be possible for Tiedoll or someone else to lend his innocence to Allen/insert exorcist here for a powerup? 

That would be something I could see Katsura-sensei doing. Allen eventually beats the Earl by combining powers with all his friends or something cheesy like that xD.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the combination of different innocence pieces is the main focus or objective that drives the Black Order and Exorcists in the first place. It is the only way the Earl can be "beaten".

Also, guys...if you haven't done so already please, *join the D.Gray-man FC*.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 22, 2007)

Hm, colored a panel of young Rabi from 122, guess I'll toss it up here too to see what people think. I know I could use some input.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 22, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Hm, colored a panel of young Rabi from 122, guess I'll toss it up here too to see what people think. I know I could use some input.



Actually, that's a nice colored panel of Lavi D:

All that needs fixing is to whiten the bubbles where Lavi is speaking xD Then it would look a lot nicer imo.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2007)

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*nosebleeds*

Seriously, what is Tyki now... ??

O.O


Can't wait for translation!


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _123_ 



This exactly like what happened to Skin...only, it looks much more badass!

Might he be one with Road now?


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmmm..


*Spoiler*: __ 



ARGGG! TRANSLATION!

i'm kinda confused.. >__<

I'm assuming Road has died dissapeared for now.
and i assume everyone thinks its over and that they can escape..

I guess Lenalee is crying because she's happy everyone is alive/worried about the others/ upset about the fact that she still cant do anything.

and.. has the door destroyed itself? I dont quite understand that..
but if it has i assume thats because Road isnt there anymore and Tyki is a human.. or something like that

and... is tyki human now?
oooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrr has Road done something to him before she vanished?
either way.. it seems Tyki-pon wants revenge.. he aint too happy..
maybe Noah's have a different type of power when they're human?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2007)

Posting to break glitch...
*Spoiler*: _123_ 



They look like centipedes...

I bet lots of people want Tyki to get a horrid death now.



*Spoiler*: _Tyki_ 



I believe Tyki is just like Allen: Unless you kill the human there is no way for you to kill the Noah in him.

He is the same, just more extreme and raw.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jun 22, 2007)

*cough* tentacles *cough*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

Tyki has now become a freak of nature. O_O Why couldn't he have become cool looking like Jasdebi. >.>

He looks like Dr. Octopus from Spider-Man at the last page. lol


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2007)

You guys are sad...you can't appreciate beauty.
*Spoiler*: _123_ 



God has stepped out of heaven to guide his child on the right path.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh boy, Tyki, wtf is up with him? I guess I won't be coloring him from this current chapter. xD;


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh boy, Tyki, wtf is up with him? I guess I won't be coloring him from this current chapter. xD;


No harm in trying right...? How can I bribe you to do it?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2007)

@Seto:
*Spoiler*: _123_ 



Looks like he broke down the door as well.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 22, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> No harm in trying right...? How can I bribe you to do it?



Heh, well, you can always suggest a panel for me to color of Tyki (primarily face shots, I don't do bodies - major disability in regards to doing cloth here).  Is there any site/forum where people do color panels of this series? I want to see what other people are producing and I haven't paid enough attention to the fandom to really know of any place.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 22, 2007)

Translation from Lucy at Mangahelpers:


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 123 Translation_ 





			
				Lucy said:
			
		

> Page 01:
> 
> Title: The 123rd Night The Voice of Darkness
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 22, 2007)

"Next issue, in order to collect data, the author won't be appearing in print." Wait, so no chapter next week? *agony*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2007)

I never said I hated his new form, I like it a lot actually.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 23, 2007)

So...Tyki got hijacked it seems? :sweat


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 23, 2007)

D.Gray-man is so confusing these days


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 23, 2007)

ehhh sad that there will be no chapter next week T__T 

Well maybe Tykis heart turned into darkness so the noah didnt died or maybe this is the true form of him (earlier allan pirced Road with the sword but becouse this form was not her real form he couldnt kill her, so maybe its the same for Tyki here)


----------



## spaZ (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't think anyones possesing tyki maybe allan did not get all of the noha genes or w.e out of him.. and why was the door road make not disapear? isnt she dead now?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 23, 2007)

another good chapter 

why isn't there one next week D:

tyki


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 23, 2007)

Sad there's no new chappy next week... (Lol, Hoshino collecting data? xD)


*Spoiler*: __ 



My gawd, Tyki doesn't look like a gentleman anymore D:

Me thinks Road-sama did something to Tyki..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol, Chaoji that idiot. Should've kept his mouth shut.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 23, 2007)

Pretty clear that Noah himself has possessed Ticky's body. In the skin fight, Noah looked exactly like that. Chaoji's hatred resurrected Noah, someone who seems very pissed off in the DGMverse.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 23, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Lol, Chaoji that idiot. Should've kept his mouth shut.



I never liked that fat guy  I wouldn't mind if he died in this arc 



Megaharrison said:


> Pretty clear that Noah himself has possessed Ticky's body. In the skin fight, Noah looked exactly like that. Chaoji's hatred resurrected Noah, someone who seems very pissed off in the DGMverse.



Hmm, you might have a point there.


----------



## Gene (Jun 23, 2007)

I was actually hoping Chaoji was gonna die when those tentacles popped up from the ground. Too bad Allen saved him.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2007)

Chaoji's hatred led to the darkside. 

Maybe one more stab with Allen's sword will defeat Tyki again or not... Allen is pretty much out of energy by now, he won't win in a full fight... TIME FOR KOMUI'S RESCUE!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 23, 2007)

Allen is just too kind at some point  

Haha, Komui KICK-U! will surely destroy anyone that gets in his way


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol!

I always wanted to know how the Komurin would fare against an Akuma.


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm not sure it exactly was triggered by something like that... the way Tyki and Rhode (especially Rhode) reacted to Allen's destroying of the Noah makes me wonder if they knew something bad would happen as a result.  Especially after Tyki cracked and kind of went crazy after the first time Allen slashed him back in 116 or thereabouts...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 23, 2007)

I actually thought Chaoji was an okay character, then he freaked about about the Tyki thing so now he's fallen into the role of one of my least favorite characters, such a shame.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 23, 2007)

Was it just me r was anyone else reminded of Ulquiorra when Tyki Showed that Cross on his neck, in similar fashion to when Ulquiorra revealed his hole


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 23, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Was it just me r was anyone else reminded of Ulquiorra when Tyki Showed that Cross on his neck, in similar fashion to when Ulquiorra revealed his hole



Lol, I actually thought of that too. It looked like Tyki was showing off the cross the same way Ulquiorra showed the hole in his neck.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2007)

Both Broken characters in different universes. xD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 23, 2007)

They won't be broken too long when Allen/Ichigo defeats Tyki/Ulquiorra 

Or at least those two broken characters will be defeated in some way =p
------------
Heh, I'm still sad that we gotta wait two weeks for the next chapter


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 24, 2007)

Whatever has released DGM 117 in HQ! 

If you can't find it I'll post a link later. *Is real busy*


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 24, 2007)

^Woot, thanks for telling us! I found it on mangahelpers.com. People can just go there. Saves you some trouble linking. ^_^

Uh... as for poor Tyki who looks like a human puppet being held up by giant multipedes >_>, I think he is being possessed by the Noah, too. Possibly the Noah himself or Road's Noah raged by the "death" of Noah's first child. 





			
				Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Chaoji's hatred resurrected Noah, someone who seems very pissed off in the DGMverse.


 Or perhaps Chaoji's hatred is the median that "it" travels through. 

...

Now this sounds like a ghost story. *goosebumps*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 24, 2007)

^Alright, I was about to post the link till you said that.


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh. Shit.  I hate bad timing.  You shouldn't lemme stop you from posting it anyway.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh man, this chapter was really good. But I don't like Chaoji much now...

Wait, there's no chapter for two weeks?  Does anyone know why?


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 24, 2007)

^Because the author is collecting data. 

*using jk smiley to make it look more mysterious*

It says in the chapter preview that DGM won't be appearing in the next issue coz the authoer is collecting data. So we are going to have two weeks w/o DGM. This following week, and the week after that.

T____T


----------



## Sawako (Jun 24, 2007)

When we had that cliffhanger too?

Stupid data collecting...

 What kind of "data" is it though?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 24, 2007)

Data collection and research always make me think of Jiraiya. Well, I suppose instead of mulling over the series this gives me time to possible color or draw something for it. o.O;


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 24, 2007)

I hope Tyki doesn't get killed off!! HE NEEDS TO LIVE, OR I SHALL BE AN ANGRY FANGIRL!!!


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 24, 2007)

I won't be, actually.  An utterly depressed one, but not angry.  

I wonder how you "collect data" on a story you're writing.  An odd way to say "brainstorm", unless she's reading the Bible or something. XD


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jun 24, 2007)

Reading the Bible... Noah was a drunkard in that!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice SIG Setoshi. =D
Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 24, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> Reading the Bible... Noah was a drunkard in that!





Turns into



Lal, I don't think she's been reading the bible.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jun 24, 2007)

Western representation!!! 

you gotta reaaaadddddd about Noah in the Bible to catch onto some things 
though.. maybe the Noah lifespan may be taken from the Bible if it is explained further.. since.. i still dont think they're dead yet..


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 24, 2007)

Poetic license, Mega.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh, he really was quite a looker, wasn't he? *fans self*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I don't seem the resemblence with the Noah's with that pretty fellow. heheh

Wonder why they made the Noahs bad guys in the first place. >__>


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 24, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Well, I don't seem the resemblence with the Noah's with that pretty fellow. heheh
> 
> Wonder why they made the Noahs bad guys in the first place. >__>



It's a modern statement on something that comes up often when discussions of Noah's arc come up: What would it be like to be one of the last people left alive. I think the real Noah wouldn't of been so cool with it, to see the whole planet destroyed in front of him. The Noah in the DGM became infuriated and bitter due to the experience. God had essentially killed billions as he didn't like the way things were going. Noah thus allied with the demonic forces to stand up to the God he felt was evil and arrogant.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 24, 2007)

Is that really true about Noah?

I'm not Christian so I don't know much about it.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 24, 2007)

This new awakening is connected to Road's body falling apart. It didn't just happen. Though he looks like a zombie now...I bet you you get some Tyki in two weeks time.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 25, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> They won't be broken too long when Allen/Ichigo defeats Tyki/Ulquiorra
> 
> Or at least those two broken characters will be defeated in some way =p
> ------------
> Heh, I'm still sad that we gotta wait two weeks for the next chapter



Forgot to reply to this yesterday. >.<

Yeah, they'll be defeated one day, Tyki in a couple chapter while Ulquiorra... not anytime soon:amazed


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 25, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> This new awakening is connected to Road's body falling apart. It didn't just happen. Though he looks like a zombie now...I bet you you get some Tyki in two weeks time.



yesh, I'm going to hold that theory in mind as well until the manga reveals how Tyki became this monstrous thing 



Taichi said:


> Forgot to reply to this yesterday. >.<
> 
> Yeah, they'll be defeated one day, Tyki in a couple chapter while Ulquiorra... not anytime soon:amazed



Nah, it's alright xD

Lol, yea..if Ichigo's having a hard time with Grimmy, I'd doubt he'll defeat Ulqui that easily


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 25, 2007)

> It's a modern statement on something that comes up often when discussions of Noah's arc come up: What would it be like to be one of the last people left alive. I think the real Noah wouldn't of been so cool with it, to see the whole planet destroyed in front of him. The Noah in the DGM became infuriated and bitter due to the experience. God had essentially killed billions as he didn't like the way things were going. Noah thus allied with the demonic forces to stand up to the God he felt was evil and arrogant.





> Is that really true about Noah? I'm not Christian so I don't know much about it.



It doesn't HAVE to be true; it's dramatic license again xD. I agree very much with this explanation of why Katsura-sensei has the Noahs so very angry. Wether it's "biblically correct" or not doesn't really matter, it's the reasoning in THIS STORY for why the Noahs sided with the Earl . 

Did anybody else find Chouji's suddenly turning on Allen really random seeming/out of character? I mean, it was kind of odd. He's never really shown any resentment about it until now, so it... I dunno, it just seemed like bad planning or tacked-on to me I suppose x3. 

Oh, and now it's practically official that Kanda and Krory are still alive xD.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 25, 2007)

Agreed that Chaoji suddenly freaking out was really weird because he seemed pretty alright with everything else. But I guess when someone's beliefs are challanged like that they can react quite strongly.
--
Coloring a Tyki panel, he's almost finished, bringing it here to see if the colors so far are okay.



Tyki's eye color is...? For some strange reason I want to say amber, but I don't think that's right. Went with green, but I don't think that's right either. What color for the shirt? Should I just leave the background white? Oh, and most importantly, how's his skin color? I have huge issues with coloration of skin. I would like to say that cleaning the toning off his skin was really annoying! Sorry about the possibly defunct lines, re-lined some features, but not the whole thing because I'm lovingly lazy that way.


----------



## Gene (Jun 25, 2007)

Try yellow for the eyes.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 25, 2007)

Red like Kyuubi Naruto it is.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure his eyes are Amber in the anime... ^^


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 25, 2007)

I used purple to color Tyki's eyes in one of the panels and it turned out smexy


----------



## Gene (Jun 25, 2007)

They're yellow in the manga.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 25, 2007)

Damn, so yellow's the official color for Tiki's eyes xD

But I still say purple fits him well too


----------



## Gene (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm wondering if all the Noahs have yellow eyes now. Even though Road did have purple eyes on the vol 5 cover, they recently turned yellow. xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 25, 2007)

About Noahs... Has Jasdero or Debitto ever showed their white side? I don't think they have yet. =O


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 26, 2007)

well maybe Choji is compatibile with inosence ^^ becouse in one chapter after 5 egsorcist were pulled to the noah arc,general Tiedoll relased somthing glowing from his bag and I can say that was inosene and becouse all of those 5egsorcists besides choji have already thier own iosence then perhaps choji will gain his own power 

ehh damn 1week waitining for next chapter -__-


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Chaoji's dead now. No innocence for him.

Though that innocence Theodore threw up could've been for someone else, maybe an exorcist he said he was going to recruit at Japan like he said.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 26, 2007)

Huzzah, finished the Tyki coloration.


Edited the skin a little, things are a bit redder.


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 26, 2007)

Taichi said:


> About Noahs... Has Jasdero or Debitto ever showed their white side? I don't think they have yet. =O



Has there been any indication that any Noah other than Tyki has a white and black side?

Oh, or do you just mean the way they look, not personality? XD

...and awesome, YK. ^^


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 26, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Nicely done, Jasdebi is next. Right? <_<



Thank you.  Maybeeee, depends, I'll color a panel of her if you can find one that is a fairly clear shot of her face. The size doesn't matter, I can always blow it up and re-line it.



			
				Rhaella said:
			
		

> Has there been any indication that any Noah other than Tyki has a white and black side?
> 
> Oh, or do you just mean the way they look, not personality? XD
> 
> ...and awesome, YK. ^^



Hm, you bring up a good point, I think Road has shown herself with 'white' skin when she asked for the ticket from Allen during the Miranda bit, but I don't think her personality changed at all.

Oh, and thank you.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 26, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I think Chaoji's dead now. No innocence for him.
> 
> Though that innocence Theodore threw up could've been for someone else, maybe an exorcist he said he was going to recruit at Japan like he said.



Well but general has told after relaesing mostly inosence "go to them" and it flew up into the sky in the direction of noah arc so maybe choji will be next exorcist but really I would like to see him dead (his annoying and a burden for others)

Eehh damn why there is no chapter this week ehhh (


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 26, 2007)

Rhaella said:


> Has there been any indication that any Noah other than Tyki has a white and black side?
> 
> Oh, or do you just mean the way they look, not personality? XD
> 
> ...and awesome, YK. ^^



Having White Skin is basically a White Side. xD Road and Skin have theirs already.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 26, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> I have volume 11 semi HQ, it's color worthy but... it's in Japanese.



Well, find a panel, or a couple, that you want to see in color and send them my way.  I don't care that it is in Japanese, I could just fill in the actual text if I look at the poor quality scans of the volume I have sitting around somewhere.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 27, 2007)

TENTACLE NOAH FTW


----------



## spaZ (Jun 29, 2007)

finally the anime ended its fillers well kinda they made the battle where deisha dies a little longer and stuff , i really hope they animate allans new weapon


----------



## spaZ (Jun 29, 2007)

thats if they will even get that far ahead since theres like 12 episodes left lol


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 29, 2007)

no, not yet. but i'm gonna try it now.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 29, 2007)

have the fillers stopped yet?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 29, 2007)

Wrong Topic Uncanny! This is the manga thread. xD

But the fillers have kind of stopped, it's a mix of canon and filler now.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 29, 2007)

They're being awkward, mixing real and filler X_X.
Like that Lenalee childhood memory was real wasn't it?


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, they pretty much have.... though they have been mixing filler-ish stuff in with the canon storyline, which isn't really that bad actually. (More backstory and interaction with Daisya, for instance.)


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I wonder if Katsura wrote these flash backs for the anime.......


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 30, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> I can't wait to finally see Jasdebi transform.



In anime, it would be friggin smexy D:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 30, 2007)

I liked Skins transformation a lot better than his regular form.

Don't ask hy but he kind of reminded me of Akuma from Street Fighter when transformed. lol


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 30, 2007)

I have no idea what happened to Timcanpi so no, afraid not. >.<

But Whatever scans did some HQs for some of those chapters you mentioned, try checking mangahelpers.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 1, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> Ta da!
> 
> Illustrations of you


 

thank u so much.
repzzzz


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jul 1, 2007)

You're most welcome 
and thanks!


----------



## spaZ (Jul 1, 2007)

Is there suppose to be a chapter this week or what? Or is it because the raw provider is not here this week or w.e?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 1, 2007)

there's not a chapter this week....

did you guys not see the "no issue due to mangaka research"


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 1, 2007)

Aydengryphongirl said:


> Yes, they pretty much have.... though they have been mixing filler-ish stuff in with the canon storyline, which isn't really that bad actually. (More backstory and interaction with Daisya, for instance.)



Which is pretty much a total waste of time.

He was never featured before this event in the manga. He was killed in this event in the manga. He doesn't matter whatsoever. And he gets a flashback.

Oh god. I just realized the Naruto anime will probably do the same with Yugito. Can you imagine, a whole flashback episode to the past of some character who is killed off a few chapters later.

Epic failure!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 1, 2007)

Less than a week and we'll be back to Tyki monstrosity~



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Which is pretty much a total waste of time.
> 
> He was never featured before this event in the manga. He was killed in this event in the manga. He doesn't matter whatsoever. And he gets a flashback.
> 
> ...



Hmm, maybe if this was done like way back after the Krory arc was animated, it would've been more appropriate. But yea, it's kinda pointless to do that now when the anime might be done with DGM in about 12-13 episodes.

They probably won't even animate the arc where the exorcists reach Tokyo if this keeps up..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 1, 2007)

I sense a crappy ending to the anime series at this rate..


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 1, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I sense a crappy ending to the anime series at this rate..




*Spoiler*: _The ending to the anime.._ 



The noah family and Black Order co-exist together and they live happily ever after 

and Mana gets resurrected for real. The end xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 1, 2007)

Lol, pretty nice prediction, Cap.

Something that cheesey does sound most likely. heheh.

The Earl becomes friends with Allen and Cross too. xD


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 5, 2007)

Any news on the latest chap. ???


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 6, 2007)

The wait for the next chapter is killing me inside and out. !!


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 6, 2007)

<xO I hope it comes out soooon, I'm dying to know what's gonna happen!
I predict... that Allen  has to kill Tyki in the end.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 6, 2007)

Well on MH is somespoiler script (but I think its not all but a small pice of it well guess we have to wait for raw ;] )

btw: Chinko - Lavi , Grandfather- Chouji

Allen: Who...are you...

Tyki raises his throat.<--I know this sounds weird, but just picture him raising his head

Allen crawls up and looks at the door. "The door is..."

Allen: (something flew from Tyki)!!

The three people watching from the ceiling.

Linali: Allen-kun...

Grandfather: That's why...it's better if you just killed him...a devil...

Chinko(a wry smile): So you'll be happy if those two killed each other?

Grandfather: ...

Chinko: For the sake of Yuu, Crow-chan and Allen, you have to bring Linali with you and immediately dash for the exit once it reappears.

Linali: !

Grandfather: No way...what about you?

Linali: (Again...I'm being protected?)

Chinko: I? I'll go and help out Allen a bit. Can't afford to not bring that guy with us, right?

Linali: But...what's this about the exit reappearing? Isn't Rhode's door the only-

Chinko: When it all boils down, the shape of the door isn't that much of a problem. The exit that exsists on the other side of the door that leads to the outside....just search for that.

Chinko: That's why...you two have to live on and leave this place.

Linali: Lavi...

Chinko: Don't worry, don't worry. We too will be getting out soon enough.

Chinko: (facing Linali) What Chaoji said was correct. As long as humans live on, there will be justice...and sin. Someone's right will become another one's wrong.

Allen fighting with Tyki.

Chinko: This world right now...probably couldn't accept Allen's way of thinking. But Allen possess a huge power to save this world. If a complex child like him were to be treated as an annoyance, what would become of him?

Linali: ...

Chinko: Still...I'm in a relatively free position. But it's not only...me? Therefore Linali, I entrust the guy to you.

Chinko: (facing Chaoji) And you too. It's fine if you want to lecture Allen all day long! So don't leave us.
(Still...that guy's<referring to Allen> scary when he's angry...)

Grandfather: That...that's because you're all Exorcists...being able to speak like that. *tears* The way you fight...and even the feelings you have during a fight...are totally different from ours...

Chinko: Just think of it on a more simple level. We live in the same world, and met. If we're all just going to live on anyway...

Chinko(taking out his hammer): But what we have to do right now is fight for our lives...

His invoked hammer has one of the question marks turned into the kanji 冥, whose explanation I have put in my previous post. Unless...you're thinking along the lines of planets.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 6, 2007)

Huh, interesting script, but why are the two renamed grandfather and Chinko? Dawww about Lavi going back for Allen.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 6, 2007)

chapter soon xD


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 6, 2007)

Bludshock still doesn't have it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 6, 2007)

Just to clarify something, there was no chapter last week right?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

Who is Chinko and Grandpa?

And Tyki pulls off a RE4!


----------



## Rhaella (Jul 6, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Just to clarify something, there was no chapter last week right?



Nope.

*is dying waiting for a raw*

This is so bad for me. D:


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jul 7, 2007)

WTH @ Chinko and Grandfather.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 7, 2007)

-____- 

Chinko => LAVI
Grandfather => Chouji 

Btw does anyone know when the new chapter will be relased ? Normally it was early in Saturdays but its not out soo far ;/


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm guessing the RAW's going to be late for this one  

Just when we're onto the good stuff :/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2007)

What could be taking so long! =O


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 7, 2007)

*dies waiting to know what happens next* xD


----------



## Gene (Jul 8, 2007)

For those who have been desperately waiting... it's finally here.

*[Raw-Manga] D.Gray-Man 124*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Yay! The Spoilers were complete trash afterall.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tyki has become some sort of knight, pretty cool transformation, and with Allen down, I doubt Lavi will stand a chance now.


----------



## Gene (Jul 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tyki didn't turn into a dragon at all. Those spoilers were fake.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2007)

LMFAO! Tyki becoming a dragon. That's going down for something so corny.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 8, 2007)

wow crazy freakin chapter


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2007)

wow took the raw long enough now all we need is the scan


----------



## Taxman (Jul 8, 2007)

*lols at fake spoilers*


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2007)

scans out

13

looks like tyki did turn into some monster but also has a new outfit its like a upgrade like allans lol


----------



## Kin (Jul 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




He reminds me more of Jasdebi and some monster out of pokemon o__O

Is it just me or does he has vampire teeth?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 8, 2007)

lol wut tyki o-o


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 8, 2007)

xDD nice fake spoilers... 

Oh my god, we waited two weeks for THAT? xDD That was the shortest chapter EVER!!! *headdesk*
Oookay,  back to waiting for NEXT week...  
Anyway, Tyki looks like the Crowned Clown's opposite, IMO. Especially with the cross on his hand. (Notice it's the opposite of Allen's...) Speaking of Allen, he ain't lookin' too great there lol. And if Allen can't get rid of Tyki, I somehow doubt that Lavi could all on his lonesome... 

Ayden's predictions: either Kanda and Crowley show up again now, or whatever Tiedoll threw up to them chapters and chapters ago will suddenly reach them and save the day.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _124_ 



 what did tyki become? but he seems to be liking it. well, as long as he's kicking allen's butt, i'm fine....


----------



## Kin (Jul 8, 2007)

~L~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _124_
> 
> 
> 
> what did tyki become? but he seems to be liking it. well, as long as he's kicking allen's butt, i'm fine....




*Spoiler*: _124_ 




Come on he looks like the Dark Magician >_> ... of Chaos ..?


----------



## Kuroro (Jul 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _124_ 



What in tarnation did Allen's sword do to Tiki?  Allen's sword supposadely purifies the human by slaying the Noah, so did Allen's sword in truth actually separate the Black-Side and White-Side from each other?


----------



## Kin (Jul 8, 2007)

Gate-Keeper said:


> *Spoiler*: _124_
> 
> 
> 
> What in tarnation did Allen's sword do to Tiki?  Allen's sword supposadely purifies the human by slaying the Noah, so did Allen's sword in truth actually separate the Black-Side and White-Side from each other?




*Spoiler*: __ 




Allen tried to "kill" the Noah inside of Tyki.

It seems as if he "released" Tyki's power..?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 8, 2007)

I wonder if Allen somehow gave Tyki the power of innocence or something? I don't know but that could explain things a bit.

Still, this manga continues to kick ass!


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 8, 2007)

Gate-Keeper said:


> *Spoiler*: _124_
> 
> 
> 
> What in tarnation did Allen's sword do to Tiki?  Allen's sword supposadely purifies the human by slaying the Noah, so did Allen's sword in truth actually separate the Black-Side and White-Side from each other?




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's quite an interesting idea. But wouldn't that mean the white side should remain? So Allen's power backfired on Tyki? I think we'll just have to be patient, I'm sure the author will explain in subsequent chapters.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2007)

OMG!!!!!
AWESOME!!!

Just when I thought Tyki couldn't get better, he goes off and does a Bankai lol. This kicks Grimmjows release in the ass SO hard. 

It does seem to be The Opposite of the Crown Clown. (Tyki just needs to get a sword). I predict that Kanda and Crowely will make an appearance (possibly at the end of the next chapter once Lavi and Allen get beaten a bit more). And if we're going by Shounen tradition, they still wont be able to beat Tyki. Which will either result in one of three things

1. Allen gets another Power up
2. Theodoro gets them and escapes
3. The Heart of the Innocence presents itself via Allen and Linalee


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2007)

sure is getting better but i hope allan does not get another powerup he just got like 2 not that long ago lol.

also there is something different about linalee right? 

oh yeah i forgot to ask this a while ago but allan is now a general right?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2007)

Not officially. He has the strengh of a General (he got it when his Crown Clown went Omega IE his sword). but he hasn't been officially made in to general.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah but when he went over 100% sync with his innocence they said that a new general was born?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2007)

Let me explain. The term General means a rank, like liuetenant or Colonel. Once Allen got his Sword, his power became that equal to a General. But since he just got his power-up, The Black Order, hasn't 'Officially' made him into a General.

Meaning he still doesn't have the responsibility of a General, meaning he still can't tell other exorcist what to do, and he's not officially part of the Group of Generals.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, he *might* become a general. As long as he stays alive *and/* no one else takes that spot before him. I seriously think Bookman would make a better general than anyone else right now.

As for Tyki's Noah powers, I don't think they're his anymore. It probably has something to do with the evil Chaoji released.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 8, 2007)

I want Tyki to live!! So far it seems that Tyki's fate is doomed. :'(


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah. Hopefully tyki will be able to revert back to his normal form and live to fight another day, and take on the Exorcist with his new power later on.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 8, 2007)

Tyki sure is looking interesting there, can't wait for some sort of explaination on what Allen's sword really did. o_O


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Hrm, I think that Tyki isn't gonna make it out of this one. <<>>

and lol, I think that Kanda would die if Allen became a General and had the power to order him around xDD.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 8, 2007)

Aydengryphongirl said:


> and lol, I think that Kanda would die if Allen became a General and had the power to order him around xDD.





i just thought about the possibilities


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm currently re-reading the ENTIRE series. I'm reviewing everything, and getting as much info as I can, so that I can do a D. Graym-Man Power/Feats topic for the battledome


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 9, 2007)

Finally got the chance to read the new chappy, and so far..i think it was worth waiting two weeks for Hoshino to gather info or whatever.

I also like how this power-up stuff isn't too similar to DBZ and Hoshino used another style for it.

Too bad there wasn't any tentacle raping


----------



## QuoNina (Jul 10, 2007)

I saw Abyssion's spoiler first (reminds me of Bleach) and couldn't believe it was real until I DLed the raw. 

Tyki's design looks awesome... Too bad there isn't enough information in this chapter. There seems to be something that he was trying to feel in page 01...

I hope Allen isn't gonna say... "Oops, I think I slayed the wrong color of Tyki."


----------



## Rhaella (Jul 10, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> I hope Allen isn't gonna say... "Oops, I think I slayed the wrong color of Tyki."



That would be simply hilarious. 

It'd make Allen the most idiotic exorcist ever, but... still.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2007)

DGM fandon is sure spreading. O_o

I've begun seeing a lot more DGM Avas and Sigs now. Not bad.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 12, 2007)

Aye, it really is growing quite fast. If you look on DeviantArt or SheezyArt or (*insert popular artist website here*), you will usually find at least one D. Gray Man picture after looking only a few pages back in the 'popular' section.

I wonder if it might get licensed by a U.S. group soon? On the one hand that would be rather awesome, but I'd be scared that they'd kill it like they've done with Naruto or other things... xD

Plus, call me selfish, but I sort of like animes that no one has heard of <<>>. I always feel amused then when I meet someone else who knows of it. It's like a cult item xDD.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 12, 2007)

Maybe the sword pulls out the dark side/demon and so he can defeat it totaly and the good side is unafected (if they have one) ^^ well it would be too easy to just slash a noah and the demon is dead ;] or maybe Allen dont know how to fully use the swords power, well he has it for lets say 1hour so to know the weapon its needed more time ^^

Btw when the chapters come out ? friday od saturday ?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Allen got blasted away and fryed.
- Lavi got tentacle raped.
- Lenalee got tentacle raped.

It's so easy to deduce that someone is going to save them next week.




*sigh* DGM is getting too predictable, not as fun as it was Pre-Ark Arc.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jul 12, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> I hope Allen isn't gonna say... "Oops, I think I slayed the wrong color of Tyki."


LOL!!!   



I get the feeling that they're not going to make it off the ark.. They're not all going to die but something will happen.. i think with the amount of chapters where the place is falling apart, it would be far too predictable that they're all going to make safely back to normality.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 12, 2007)

Maybe next week we will see Cross appearing to rescue Allen, Lavi and Linali (kanda or Crowly maybe will be rescued aswell) at the last moment before the arc collapsed 

Its amazing that Linalis inosence didnt help her now with this big crystal-thing ;] 

Well maybe Allen after seeing that Linali is about to die will release some new power (the power of destructor of time) help her, kill tyki and escapre the arc.

I hope that we will get better scans ;]


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jul 12, 2007)

Good guys always live! I just want Jasdero and Debit to get saved!!! Those fools are sleeping while the building is crumbling around them.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jul 12, 2007)

Linalee's innocence will probably activate in the next chapter or so, it's bound to happen XD

and also... is the Earl going to appear any time soon?  poor Lero's getting worried


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 12, 2007)

YamazakiSusumu said:


> Good guys always live! I just want Jasdero and Debit to get saved!!! Those fools are sleeping while the building is crumbling around them.



Oh I would love it if they get saved, and I really can't see them dying yet. I want to know about their past, just like I want to know about all the other Noah's so murky origins.


----------



## Kuroro (Jul 12, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> and also... is the Earl going to appear any time soon?  poor Lero's getting worried



Road's conversaion when Allen gained the big sword seems to leave the impression that the Earl has been watching everything that has been going on in the Ark.  If he were to intervene in anything right now, I'd be very curious as to _why_ if he came for something beyond Lero.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't think the Earl will intervene. -___-


----------



## ricc (Jul 12, 2007)

Woah, nice cover on 125 o_O, can't wait for a HQ release so I can color it.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 12, 2007)

wait


*Spoiler*: __ 



did Tyki just kill Linalee??


----------



## Gene (Jul 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit that was one action packed chapter. 

Tentacles everywhere.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

*Hopes for a new character to come to the rescue*


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No, he did not kill Linali; he's about to, though. And I think he might've attacked her.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well Tyki (devil mode xD) has strangled harder Linalis neck so from now she cant breath for lets see 1minute at most but like we know somting/someone will came  and help linali ;] and the rest of squad (heh it would be funny if allans inosence would fight him allone while allen is unconscious ;] or he could show a new power ^^ ) 

Mostly there will be new character (It would be nice if it was a woman exorcist becouse there are only few of them ;/ )  or Cross ^^ well cant wait for next chapter ;]

Im really thinking that in chapter 59 (allan in underworld/dream) allan was standing at the lake (that has frozen) but if we see allan is wearing black suit with white necktie (well its the white side of him) and the one who holded allens hand mostly is his dark side with white shirt and black necktie (hehe maybe allen is a fallen noah son or someting XDXD ) and this smile ;]  ,well Roads cloathingwas wery similar to that dark faced-somthing ^^ 

I really wanted to know what was that and what is the meening of this ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

I think that's fake but bludshock probably will wait for a better raw, since this one is crappy cam quality.


----------



## UZUMAKI NARUT0 (Jul 13, 2007)

I bet when allen slashed tyki he just revealed the true form of the noa inside him and now he has too physical defeat the noah.  So after allen and friends survive this ordeal he will have to awaken a noah's true form before he kills them, in order to truly defeat the noah in someone.  Basically, it would be too easy if he could just kill the noah inside someone by just slashing them.


----------



## Gene (Jul 13, 2007)

Why would somebody send a fake letter? :s


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

Dumbasses with nothing to do.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 13, 2007)

'cause people are jealous idots....? x3


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jul 14, 2007)

That's Harsh =o
But the bad now is that Viz media knows about BS


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 14, 2007)

oh, well..good to see that the "letter" business is cleared.

lol@bonziblueboy's sig: Voldemort isn't GAR enough to wear Kamina's glasses


----------



## Gene (Jul 14, 2007)

That's Voldemort? Thanks for the spoiler, Pip. D:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2007)

Ah yes Harry Potter, I remember when I used to read their books until I couldn't stand how many pages there were. xD

And thanks for the heads up, Cap.


----------



## Truesoul (Jul 14, 2007)

That tower is the same tower that there are ruins of in Linali's and Allens strange mental/spiritual world thing! 


It even has the strange black lake O_o

If Cross or someone doesn't interfere to save everyone, then I have a feeling that something very big is about to happen when that tower collapses.


----------



## Gene (Jul 14, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> haha, you haven't seen HP Movie 4 yet? D: He already appeared before the new movie came out this week


I've seen 1-3 and read 4 so I didn't know what he looked like. D:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2007)

Great find, TrueSoul!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 14, 2007)

I think that this "someting" will be about allen ,well why was he only showed while falling down (to the dark water- to the darkness xd ) ? ^^

Maybe the next chapter will show the dark side of allen that was at the same side where linali was (in the darkenss) in the allen dream world (the dark side ;] didnt allowed allens lets say white side go to linali , so maybe the one who can fight tyk's darknes is the dark side xD ) 

Really I cant wait to see the next chapter and maybe there will happen something supprising ^^


btw. Truesoul - well the ruins can be the black order as well they have the same pillars like those from ruins, and linali can say that she is allone becouse everyone is dead ^^ (but well linali had long hair ,and allans left hand was the old model so it changed little ;] )


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 14, 2007)

Gene said:


> I've seen 1-3 and read 4 so I didn't know what he looked like. D:



haha, well..it was a given that Voldemort wasn't going to be handsome-looking 
-----------
Hmm, yes..I can see that page is very similar to Lenalee's "nightmare" If there is a dark side to Allen, that will be insane >.>

I'm liking how Tyki's doing his tentacle business with Lenalee


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jul 14, 2007)

Not GAR enough but 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 evil enough to steal from his dead COLD corpse ;D 





 BS Scan. The version I had before was awful. I couldn't tell what the feck was going on DX


----------



## Kuroro (Jul 14, 2007)

The scene where I saw in the scanslation reminds me of the dreams Linalee and Allen have had.  Is this the time for "Dark Allen" to appear?  We do know the three main ingredients for an Akuma's birth, but on the day of Mana's rebirth, Allen's cursed eye was born as well.  

That eye of Allen's has given the impression of having its own will, so I do wonder what will happen if no one interferes in the current fight since the arc's final destruction is about to commence.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd noticed that immediately too, Truesoul.  It was interesting, as I'd always just assumed that it was the Order before now... Though now that I look at it, the tower they're in actually looks a great deal like the Order anyway. Perhaps the Earl is almost mocking the Exorcists in a way, ne?

But hey, you KNOW someone saves them now or Allen gets another upgrade. Or else what was all the sudden explodey-ness from the tower after Tyki "strangles" Linali?


----------



## Truesoul (Jul 15, 2007)

Aydengryphongirl said:


> I'd noticed that immediately too, Truesoul.  It was interesting, as I'd always just assumed that it was the Order before now... Though now that I look at it, the tower they're in actually looks a great deal like the Order anyway. Perhaps the Earl is almost mocking the Exorcists in a way, ne?



Ah possibly 

I thought the ruins were of the Order tower too, but with the latest chapter I'm sure it's not a coincidence that the tower is the same as the one in Linali's + Allen's wierd world, plus the black water.

I don't think we're going to see a "Dark Allen". I guess it depends on how long this manga is going to go on for. I can see it finishing before 200 chapters, and I think it's abit late to give the main character a dark side. Besides, Allen already has an evil side, his gambling/money side =).

Has anyone else thought that maybe the wierd thing that just happened to Tyki was the tease taking over his body?
It's probably not, it's probably some deep akuma/noah thing, but it's a possibility.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 15, 2007)

Well im very curious about this scene 



Well if the water is a reflect (and the colors of cloathing is reversed too) of Allen so maybe he really has a dark inner side (but he is not aware of it ) 

Well if Allens inosence can fight while Allen is unconcious so maybe the dark him could show up ;] (well allen can see light and dark so there must be a ballance ^^ heh that would be funny  ) 

Thats really interesting and I cant wait to see what will happen ;] I hope that new chapter will show up soo early like 125 ^^ (even if it was a crappy verion ;] )


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 15, 2007)

Actually that face reminds me of Tyki when ever he goes a little crazy. he makes the exact same face. Perhaps Tyki is Allens opposite.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 15, 2007)

heh but why this dark-reflect ;] has hidden left eye ^^ There is someting in it ;]  Well Read had a similar smile and Tyki has a different cloathing style  he weers a Tie but not a necktie  

I think that those ruins and this dark-someting are somehow connected (well Rabi had a bad inner self who almost killed allen so why allen cant have one XD well he shows his devil side then there are cards or cross debts XD )

Well maybe linali will get a power-up from inosence since she chose a path of fighting for protecting friends (allen has chosen to save humans and akumas) so inosence is reacting to people who has chosen a path that they will go in order to fight for it (well Lavi is not sure about becoming a exorcist or bookman so the inosence is not reaching maxpower) , well maybe she will see her friends who are baddly betten while lieing down inthe water -__- maybe this picture will triger someting for the sake of rescue them (save a part of her world) ^^

Heh there are many ways for next chapter even choji will get inosence that Tieodor has released (whell choji is a mere human so why is he still alive and and showed at every page xD )


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm not sure how to respond with Choji being compatible with an innocence..well, he's been a nuisance during this whole arc imo so I guess it wouldn't hurt if he had some powers


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't really like Choji... >< Though you bring up a good point; why WOULD they keep him alive for all of these chapters unless he turns out to be important? Heck, why bring him into the arc at all? I hadn't really considered his role until now, but now I'm thinking that the theory of whatever Tiedoll threw up to them actually affecting Choji could possibly be correct.
Heh.

I don't think Allen has a dark side, and not because the series is close to ending. I actually think the series still has quite a ways to go; I believe that they'll eventually all get out of the arc, get back to headquarters, and regroup for a while until the next (maybe final) confrontation. Maybe go on a few missions in between. Meet a few more Noah. After all, there ARE supposedly 13... and seeing as we've only seen 5 or 6 (depends on whether you count Jasdebi as one or two xD), I somehow doubt that Hoshino-sensei would just leave us hanging and end the series after this. 

Allen doesn't have a dark side, though, because he is the opposite of the Earl. He is pure. ^^


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I think that Tieorode released inosence or Timcanpi ^^ well in the arc there was no sing of him ^^ so maybe tim will lead them out of the arc  ,if it was inosence then it must be chojiu (well i dont like him really i would like to see him die) well we see him from the time they enter Edo -__- so why they are keeping him allive for soo long -__- (yeah i know its sad) but Tieodore said to this thing that was flying dirrect into the ARC "go to them" and the only person without inosence there is chouji (well i really hope that if he get his inosene he would be momentaly killed XD)

Heh considering the image maybe the meening to the dark-somthing is that Allan  was responsible for those ruins and for Linalii cry ;] well Allan was the one who slashed Tyki and pulled out the THING that kiced their asses ^^

Allen slashes Tykis signs --> Arc began collapsing --> Tykis new form --> Tyki kicks asses to allen and lavi +he is strageling linali /allen and lavi down in the dark water --> Arc collapses (or is at limit to collapse)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 21, 2007)

Not even so much as a Spoiler yet? .....


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn I just saw new chapter 126 and I had right Chouji now has a inosence (sad but true ( ) , well it gave him superhuman power but really if he will be able to defeat tyki with this then I give up ^^ (allan who had above 100% syncho and lets say he has a power of a general was not able to do a shit to tyki ver2 then what can do a newbie that got his inosence few minutes ago xD)

Why Chouji didnt die earlier ehhhhh at his place mr.vampire  and Kanda died (at this moment but I think that they will live but heavly injured) 

Well but why did they used 4pages to just show little of his past history ,but I can say that there is not much talking at this chapter XD 

btw. Raw of the new chapter you can find at MH (21mb) -__-


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2007)

DGM is going downhill everyday, IMO.

Chaoji + Innocence = Fail

And if he and Lenalee beat Tyki, then this manga is just going insanely crazy.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jul 21, 2007)

chaoji + innocence=kinda expected, but reasonable

and thats because the order doesn't have that many exorcist right now because of the war and right now they need anything they can get and  chaoji with innocence isnt that bad at all. it would piss me off if he and his innocence had a synchronize rate of 100% right off the bat


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Jul 21, 2007)

I doubt he'll be able to dfeat Tyki. Maybe hold him off for a little bit until they get out of there but defeat him, I don't think so.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 21, 2007)

not so much happens this chapter. hope it gets interesting.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 21, 2007)

Pretty good chapter. Can't say I expected Chaoji to activate any kind of Innocence though.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, so there was a reason why Hoshino kept Chaoji alive all this time.

Eh, he still won't be able to defeat Tyki. If he does, I'll be very disappointed. I'm still hoping that Lenalee gets back her Innocence 

*Maybe* four exorcists will be enough to take Tyki down.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 21, 2007)

Well i predicted in one of previous posts that Chouji will get his inosence but really I dont see him defeating Tyki xD well he can buy some time (he is really pissed off so the strength can rise in anger) but he wont be able to kick his ass , I would like to see allens or Linali to get a power-up 

Dark Dragon when did Linali lose her Inosence ??? If she had lost it then there wouldnt be a big crystal with linali inside ^^ , her inosence took another form to protect Linali from death "the big crystal form" but she didnt lose her inosence  ( well i dont think that she will get the dark boots back but maybe another form)

But what pisses me off is that there will be no chapter next week ( damn it ;/


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 21, 2007)

yea, I also think Chaoji's only going to buy Allen's co. some time...hopefully, it's Lenalee, in some way, that defeats (not destroy) Tyki.

Me thinks Hoshino's taking these two weeks of time to come up of a way to end this long arc. It's been dragging out a bit imo.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, the Jasdebi battle was *very* long which made it less enjoyable than it could've been.

I have a feeling Hoshino has gone to play DQ: Swords for the Wii. >__> Maybe he lied with data collecting.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 21, 2007)

Started reading DGM a few weeks ago when Bleach started to get boring(er) for a second time. I never managed to get into it in the beginning, but the current arc has been quite good, particularly Ravi's "fight". Don't really see why there's all of the hating on Chaoji; the flashback, while serving to add depth to the character, wasn't very engaging and just felt like filler until the moment Chaoji acquired his innocence/conformed, which was handled really well. Now that was impressive and it appears that his ability may be super strength, but I hope it isn't that simple. At any rate, Chaoji's ugly, not very bright and uncharismatic, which is always refreshing, though it is really as much of a shounen cliche as the bishounen it's something DGM has been lacking. 

Hurray for ugly people !

Still, it's a bit of an odd place for a power-up since the best Chaoji can likely do is not die and even at full strength I don't favor Allen and Ravi's chances (and (another) power-up for either would be... argh). Can't wait until next next week.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 22, 2007)

I dunno, but these uber-short chapters are KILLING me ;__;


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 22, 2007)

Seriously Hoshino could've at least shown up what his innocence looks like, now we have to wait 2 whole weeks


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well Chouji isnt a parasite type so where did the inosence placed ? at bottom of hands? Iallways throught that to handle a inosence it must be put in some kind of weapon/item or the person must born with it , but chouji did not have any kind of those hmm 

Well I understand why Allan was betten up by tyki ver2 becouse he was injured,tired and worn out from previous fights and synchonizing with inosence abouve 100% so its understandable , I hope he or linali will do something about tyki and the arc ;] (im considering those two becouse they had the same dream so it must be one of them)

But really Chouji is ugly, all exorcist that we saw had good condition and looked good but Chouji damn hes fat and his speed is not so fast but well we will see later what he will be in fights  (darn 2weeks waiting ;/ehh )


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 22, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I have a feeling Hoshino has gone to play DQ: Swords for the Wii. >__> Maybe he lied with data collecting.



I guess Japan can distract people there with alot of fun stuff >.<



ZiBi21 said:


> Well Chouji isnt a parasite type so where did the inosence placed ? at bottom of hands? Iallways throught that to handle a inosence it must be put in some kind of weapon/item or the person must born with it , but chouji did not have any kind of those hmm



Or...General Tiedoll gave it to him as we see him in one the pages for this chapter


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah I know that General Tiedoll gave him the inosence but where was the inosence placed at chouji ?? (allen has at his left arm, Lavi at hammer ,linali had in boots (before the inosence changed itself) , Kanda in sword ect. ) 

Well perhaps the inosence didnt placed yet but its pure at choujis hands but its not placed into any weapon (so far)


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 22, 2007)

Chouji being compatible with the innocence was certainly surprising. I was hoping Linali would activate her innocence actually. Oh well, chouji better not be the one that defeats Tyki or i'm going to have a serious talk with the mangaka.  I suppose four of them could take on Tyki just to escape. I want to see what's happening to Rhode.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 22, 2007)

ZiBi21 said:


> Yeah I know that General Tiedoll gave him the inosence but where was the inosence placed at chouji ?? (allen has at his left arm, Lavi at hammer ,linali had in boots (before the inosence changed itself) , Kanda in sword ect. )
> 
> Well perhaps the inosence didnt placed yet but its pure at choujis hands but its not placed into any weapon (so far)



It would seem like the innocence is in his hands since he has super strength. But I'm going to predict that it's in his spirit/body.



~L~ said:


> I want to see what's happening to Rhode.



Who wouldn't want to know what happened to Road?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

She blew up! But, didn't show her true form. ;_; I do hope she comes back and is actually the one behind Tyki's new powers.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 22, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> It would seem like the innocence is in his hands since he has super strength. But I'm going to predict that it's in his spirit/body.



That's as good a guess as any (zomg its in his heart with his fallen comrades, lolz). I put a bit more thought into Chaoji's apparent super strength and tried to imagine it as something a bit more versatile, so I'm going to go with density manipulation as an admitted longshot.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, just back from Otakon, happy to see two Komui's and one Road and a bunch of exorcists, couldn't find my stupid camera though. But, still have two pictures. One is of my friend's DGM cosplay group (she's the Kanda who looks like she's gonna stab Komui XD). The other is of their group's , although the picture is from another con, she wasn't available when the group picture was taken.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 25, 2007)

Heh, cosplay pictures <3. 

I think Chouji's innocence is in his muscles. *nodnod*


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 26, 2007)

meh i thought it was kinda lame to have Chouji end up with Innocence.

but ah well.


----------



## QuoNina (Jul 26, 2007)

^I saw both being used. I use Chaoji to not to confuse myself with Naruto character. Wonder if they are the same kanji though. *too lazy to check*

hm, so I guess Chaoji's hatred is like a precursor to awaken his innocence sort of... ?... 

I am starting to wonder why it is called "innocence". Doesn't look so that innocent to me. 



> Well, just back from Otakon, happy to see two Komui's and one Road and a bunch of exorcists, couldn't find my stupid camera though. But, still have two pictures. One is of my friend's DGM cosplay group (she's the Kanda who looks like she's gonna stab Komui XD). The other is of their group's Tyki, although the picture is from another con, she wasn't available when the group picture was taken.


 Weee! Had fun? 

That group cosplay pic reminds me of harry potter.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 26, 2007)

meh i just think it wouldve been better had Lenalee's Innocence reactivated or Lavi unsealed another of his seals.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 26, 2007)

I actually liked that Chaoji apparently is compatible. It would have been lame if he lived all this time without having something of interest about him. And really, I think it is sweet that it evoked because he has such a strong desire to protect others. Now his rage about Allen makes sense. It is because he has such devotion to the cause, that he has to believe that anything that goes out of line is wrong.



QuoNina said:


> I am starting to wonder why it is called "innocence". Doesn't look so that innocent to me.


That's actually a really good point. >.>; I particularly had issue with innocence starting with what happened to ah...what's his name...that guy who abandoned his belief in order to live and became that akuma-ish thing?



> Weee! Had fun?
> That group cosplay pic reminds me of harry potter.



Hm, yes, I got a couple old series I've been wanting for a really long time and saw some interesting new things. Not as fun as past cons, but every year things feel a little less interesting, skipped going to any last year actually.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh man, Tyki Mikk is like fricking unstoppable right now..


----------



## Mukuro (Jul 27, 2007)

...

What is going on?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 27, 2007)

What do you mean?


----------



## Mukuro (Jul 27, 2007)

Chaoji has Innocence now, but what's the point? And how did Tyki get so powerful?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Who knows after alan took out his noha thing he went pysco a couple of chapters later :S

and i don't think chaoji is going to be much help especially since he just got his innocence and hes probably not that much sync with it either


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 27, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Chaoji has Innocence now, but what's the point? And how did Tyki get so powerful?



I agree. Chaoji is such a minor character but he has Innocence now lol. I think Tyki being so powerful has something to do with Road but I don't know for sure yet.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 29, 2007)

Well someone said that Chaoji could be a parasite user but parasite users are born with inosence (so i doubt that he is one of them , well his inosence didnt awakened yet) but Chaoji just got his anti-acuma weapon .

Well its fact that Allen, Lavi and Lenalle are beaten up and they dont have power but Allens inosence is different ^^ It could fight with Allen uncouncious like at the moment with Eliade so it has its own mind and will to fight ;] 

Cant wait for next chapter


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think that Chouji will be able to beat Tyki and save the day; he is completely new to his Innocence, so though it would be able to help a little, he really would have NO IDEA how to use most of its abilities. If you think about it, most of the exorcists we've seen in the story (even Allen, who IS a parasite type) train on a very regular basis to keep themselves in peak condition and to keep up their sync rates. 

Basically, I still think we're gonna see another of Allen or Lavi's power-ups, and/or Linali's Innocence reawakening, and/or Cross or somebody else saving them, and/or Kanda and Crowley coming back... xD

Plus, why is the Earl just sitting through all of this doing nothing? Is it possible that he doesn't actually know? When Tyki agreed to make the arc a game, based on Road's comments to him I dont' think he did so with the Earl's consent. So perhaps that is why he's not helping the Noah's in the arc; either a) he's punishing them by letting them actually play by their own rules or b) he doens't actually know they're there at all.

As for the Innocence, I think the fact that it isn't exactly "good" sort of goes with Hoshino's whole sense of "gray" throughout the series; that basically, nothing in the world is purely black or white. Even the Noah feel and love (eachother at least) and exhibit some sense of humanity, while not all of the exorcists are exactly balmy characters either. (AHEM Kanda, who's an ass. Or Cross, who's also an ass. Who drinks and runs from responsibility and debts, while he's at it lol. Or Suman, who fell into fault. Or the Order itself, which is willing to sacrifice innocent lives for "the greater good.") Likewise, even the akuma were once human souls and were brought back from the dead out of love by their family/friends.

---
An interesting side note about the Order; obviously, all the people in it are from a plethora of ethnic backgrounds. My brother and I were having a discussion, though, that was somehow brought up by the subject of Kanda: He is Japanese. (*gets an award for stating the obvious.) Christianity (which is what I was under the impression that the Order is supposedly serving under) was banned in Japan at the time D. Gray Man takes place. So, is Kanda Christian or does he follow Shinto? 
The reason this question ended up being interesting was, ARE most of the Order's members even Christian? (or whatever religion they follow there <<>>.) Exorcists are supposedly the "apostles posessed by God," yet you never really hear most of the members talk about any sort of belief in what diety they're actually fighting FOR except when they explain what Innocence and the War are to newbies. I get the feeling from Linali that exorcists don't really get much choice in whether or not they join the Order if they've already been chosen by Innocence...

I dunno, just something to talk about ^^'.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2007)

To answer that last bit. Their were some Japanese-Christians in Japan who gathered underground to worship Jesus. They were told the Gospels by some missionary whos name I can't recall. But many were big followers in secret. 

Of coarse any Japanese Christians that were found out where killed on sight.

Which is probably why Komui fled to Europe and join the Order to avoid Prosecution.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah good point. That was probably the reason.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jul 31, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> To answer that last bit. Their were some Japanese-Christians in Japan who gathered underground to worship Jesus. They were told the Gospels by some missionary whos name I can't recall. But many were big followers in secret.
> 
> Of coarse any Japanese Christians that were found out where killed on sight.
> 
> Which is probably why Komui fled to Europe and join the Order to avoid Prosecution.



i thought komui was chinese


----------



## spaZ (Jul 31, 2007)

what is Alen than? British English?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2007)

I think Allen is European, mainly because the way he dresses...


----------



## luna_Jang (Jul 31, 2007)

but I really believe that komui is chinese!
and so does his sister,Linali.

*Spoiler*: __ 



cauze Linali(李娜莉) is a typical chinese girl name....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, they're chinese, no doubt about it.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 31, 2007)

luna_Jang said:


> but I really believe that komui is chinese!
> and so does his sister,Linali.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hehehehe, I'm chinese too.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually, Allen is of British origin. And for Kanda, he's japanese and not chinese (since some believe him and Lenalee are related xD).


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 31, 2007)

Because they look a tiny bit alike?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, they look alike. I wonder what race the Earl is, probably some diseased freak cult.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 31, 2007)

But those two hardly ever talk to each other  Some siblings they are, huh?



Taichi said:


> I wonder what race the Earl is, probably some diseased freak cult.



You're probably on the right track there


----------



## spaZ (Jul 31, 2007)

Linali is still hot I hope her and Allen hook up haha


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah thats what I'm hoping for too.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Aug 1, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Because they look a tiny bit alike?



i guess thats because kanda had a lot of girlish features when his character was first introduced


----------



## spaZ (Aug 1, 2007)

I hope in the future they bring in a couple of new girl exorcists there just not enough


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes their only three. Linalee Miranda and Cloud Nine


----------



## spaZ (Aug 1, 2007)

And they still have alot of innocence left some should at least go to some girls hey


----------



## luna_Jang (Aug 1, 2007)

may Innocences had been destroyed by Earl,
so I wanna know whether if the total number of exorcists will decrease?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 1, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I hope in the future they bring in a couple of new girl exorcists there just not enough



I agree. The only hot ones are Linanli, the girl that trained Allen (even though she isn't exorcist) and the girl with the glasses who is pretty cute.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2007)

I must say that this is quickly becoming one of my favorite series. I finally got around to reading past the first volume and it has been great ever since.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 1, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> I agree. The only hot ones are Linanli, the girl that trained Allen (even though she isn't exorcist) and the girl with the glasses who is pretty cute.



Aw I actually find Miranda to be really attractive. But perhaps it is just because I like her hair and personality.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2007)

Im on ch.103 right now and have really liked this series.  Why haven't I been reading this until now?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 2, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Aw I actually find Miranda to be really attractive. But perhaps it is just because I like her hair and personality.



Well she does look better she got younger but I wouldn't call her really attractive still.




Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Im on ch.103 right now and have really liked this series.  Why haven't I been reading this until now?



Well you started now so its all good xD.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm up to date now.  It's really really good.  I'm glad I read this series.

One thing I don't understand though is why Kanda is so popular.  He's in a total of 10 chapters and has one good fight, and suddenly he's no.1 in the popularity polls.  He's a cool character, but nothing special really.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 2, 2007)

Linali should be number one!!


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 2, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> I'm up to date now.  It's really really good.  I'm glad I read this series.
> 
> One thing I don't understand though is why Kanda is so popular.  He's in a total of 10 chapters and has one good fight, and suddenly he's no.1 in the popularity polls.  He's a cool character, but nothing special really.


It could possibly be because Kanda is Japanese...


----------



## spaZ (Aug 2, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> I'm up to date now.  It's really really good.  I'm glad I read this series.
> 
> One thing I don't understand though is why Kanda is so popular.  He's in a total of 10 chapters and has one good fight, and suddenly he's no.1 in the popularity polls.  He's a cool character, but nothing special really.



maybe because of the anime since we have seen him in there more since the poll is based off of people, though i would rather have Allen or Linali in the top


----------



## luna_Jang (Aug 2, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Nah, it's pretty much because he's Japanese.



  
I think so!
I like Linali(and her brother)
but she will never get the NO.1 seat forever I guess...


----------



## The Transporter (Aug 2, 2007)

Why is Kaneda Popular?

He fights like a goddamn villian. Horribly self absorbed, cocky, and has a flithy mouth.

He talked shit to a Noah.

_Then backed it up_. 

He's the only fangirl character I actually understand fangirls being obssesed with. 

Also, so glad I read the manga. The anime is slow as HELL.

Edit: Also, Linali, Critical point, calling it now. Allen and Linali are going to be Generals.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 2, 2007)

Any Spoilers yet?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 2, 2007)

Not yet unfortunately.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2007)

No new chapter this week.  And SJ is not shipping next week.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 2, 2007)

Awwww so no chapter for like 3 weeks in a row now?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 2, 2007)

what? i though it was only for last week


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 2, 2007)

No, this can't be happening  I won't believe this until I see with my eyes that the RAW won't appear tomorrow 
-------------
Anyways, here's the cover for vol. 12. A bit small, but it's still awesome


----------



## Gene (Aug 2, 2007)

Awesome. Krory cover. Fucking win.


----------



## Majeh (Aug 2, 2007)

i wanna start reading this manga and ive only watched the anime so can some1 tell me what chapter do i start at that corresponds to the anime?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 2, 2007)

1st chapter


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2007)

Vol. 12 cover looks pretty cool, Krory is underrated afterall.

And noooo, there better be a chapter this week! I couldn't bear not having a chapter for another week! Hoshino takes too many breaks!!!

And as for Kanda, he's the most popular character of the series probably because he's cocky/funny/caring at the same time.


----------



## Majeh (Aug 2, 2007)

spaZ said:


> 1st chapter



=\ i no that the 1st chapter cant start from episode 42 of the anime....=\


----------



## spaZ (Aug 2, 2007)

read the manga from the first chapter or else it gets confusing


----------



## Majeh (Aug 2, 2007)

spaZ said:


> read the manga from the first chapter or else it gets confusing



damn ok i guess i will....=-)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2007)

You'll love the art too and miss it when Hoshino changes it.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Aug 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's good to see help has arrived. His skull disguise was great, I wonder what the purpose of it was though.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 3, 2007)

wtf is wrong with the forum LOL

I though there was no chapter this week though


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, DGM chapter is this week is the best WSJ chapter this week too because of that. A Miracle.


*Spoiler*: __ 



GENERAL CROSS FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gene (Aug 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy crap, Cross is finally here. 

Him against Tyki should be really awesome.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 3, 2007)

I am not going to click those spoiler tags  I knew there was a chapter this week 

I hope you're right Taichi because you're getting me excited


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2007)

Heheh, yeah, your going to love this chapter Cap. It was definately worth the one week wait surprisingly enough.

And juding with this ew nchapter I'm guessing maybe 4 more chapters left before this arc finshes.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 3, 2007)

the scan is out nana-chan folder

and wow wtf just happened? i am confused can someone tell me what happened?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh shit, I guess I was wrong, my bad.


----------



## ricc (Aug 3, 2007)

FUCK YEAH CROSS


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed, heck yeah, Cross! <3 I loved Allen's expression when he realized who it was.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 3, 2007)

@Taichi: Damn, it was worth the wait  Finally, someone intervenes in this fight xD I'm surprised Lavi and Allen had so much stamina left..

@spaZ: I think Cross was impersonating some skull-like person and tried to break into that egg, which I believe is the Ark  

Though I wouldn't mind if someone can correct me on that


----------



## spaZ (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah thats what i was thinking when i reread it twice though its still confusing how he just got there all of a sudden


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2007)

Terrific terrific chapter.  The ending, which most of you know by now was simply amazing and badass.  I can't wait for next week.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 4, 2007)

This chapter was well worth the wait.

I mean seriously, it's CROSS!!!!


----------



## bonziblueboy (Aug 4, 2007)

Explaination:
Cross is Magick =D

But it is true, D.Gray continues to confuse me =D
This in anime form= Pure win.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Cross looks so pimpish without his hat on too.

I thought that was some guy related to Lavi at first with the eye patch and red hair for about 5 seconds but then I saw Timcanpi on him.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 4, 2007)

Next chapter should get even better


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 4, 2007)

Damn lately there are many server errors ;/ 

Hmm if the big egg is the hearth of the noah ark (and the control panel) then Cross dont have access to it ;] ,well earlier Earl was thinking that Cross was the person that learned about controling the ark from the fallen noah-person

But if Cross couldnt pass becouse of the magic barrier then who is the person ;]] (well considering that Earl is the opposite of Allen [dark-white] then the key is Allen and he may not-know that he already has the key in his head becouse of Mana ^^ )

I could say that Mana was the person that known the fallen noah or he was the fallen noah him self ^^ ,well if mana dont have some relentionship then why they didnt showed his face ? ;] (and looking at him he has the same hat like tyki xD ) well its getting interesting ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2007)

I can see it now... Next weeks chapters last page will have Cross activating his Anti-Akuma Weapon.


----------



## QuoNina (Aug 5, 2007)

Zibi said:
			
		

> But if Cross couldnt pass becouse of the magic barrier then who is the person ;]]


 Ahhh, good point! But why would it be Mana...? He looks like an ordinary guy to me since I don't have special eyes.  

...


Nice chapter! Agreed, definitely worth the wait.  

When I read the first two pages, I thought I DLed the wrong manga for a few seconds (until Earl's name was mentioned). XD But then the last few pages!! 

Anyway, finally get to see what Cross has been trying to do... I love Allen and his interactions. Can't wait to see them fight back to back. 


*Spoiler*: _golden_ 



Allen: ~o~"

Cross: "What's with that stupid _happy_-looking face of yours?"

...

 This line of Cross and their facial expressions made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 5, 2007)

Holy shit! . Great chapter, indeed.

Can't wait for next week


----------



## spaZ (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't think there is a chapter next week or the week after.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 5, 2007)

^Eh? But always before there has been a little note at the bottom of the last page saying that there won't be a chapter next week whenever there wasn't going to be one. This week there was no such notice.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 5, 2007)

Wells that what I heard on other forums though they could be wrong.

Anyway I think Cross has a parasite innocence just like Allen except his is in his eye that would explain why he has the eye patch always hey?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm, though they didn't translate the little note on the last page :/ There should be a chapter next week..

That could be true about Cross' innocence type. But he could also be an equipment type since he revealed his weapon and it's not part of his body D:


----------



## spaZ (Aug 5, 2007)

well how do you explain his eye than? And Allen pulled his arm right off does that make him a equipment type now to?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2007)

there's no jump next week, this was a double issue...

dgm should be in it when it returns though.

Cross is such a fucking badass, I wonder if we're going to get into more base sorcery elements of the story as well innocence elements. I'd kinda like that...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 6, 2007)

@spaZ: I dunno  We need more info about his eye to determine if he's really a parasite type. 

Well, Allen's still a parasite type even though he pulls off his arm to be transformed as a weapon. As long as it's a part of his body, he's still a parasite type  

@mori: Ahh, I see  I guess we'll have to wait for another 2 weeks again..

Yes, it would be nice to get to know a bit more about these innocence elements


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2007)

At least it's not a monthly manga...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2007)

> But if Cross couldnt pass becouse of the magic barrier then who is the person ;]]



I kinda got the vibe that the line 

_"a sorcerer preaching to me about the art..." _

had its emphasis on the me

_"a sorcerer preaching to *me* about the art..." _

as if cross is a sorcerer of some caliber himself.

Then come the end of the chapter he breached the barrier to enter the arc?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well Cross has a metalic eye patch with a little cross in it but we dont know if the plate is in his eye or simple like armor wearing at the right side of face and activating when its needed ;]

I hope that there will be a chapter next week ^^


----------



## spaZ (Aug 6, 2007)

The cross sure looks like allens innocence though well his older arm more like


----------



## spaZ (Aug 6, 2007)

The cross sure looks like allens innocence though well his older arm more like


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2007)

Cross innocence will have to look cool!

It can be either lame like Yeegars or cool like Tiedolls.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 7, 2007)

HOLY #*$(@!!! CROSS!!!

OMG I can't wait to see what he will do!!


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2007)

probably kick tykis ass


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 7, 2007)

Ehhh I dont want Tyki to die just yet. I just want Allen and co. to be rescued and then for the next fight Tyki will be kinda like the right hand man for the Earl.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2007)

hes gone berserk and stuff though will he even listen to the earl now?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 7, 2007)

spaZ said:


> hes gone berserk and stuff though will he even listen to the earl now?



Well, the Earl can just kill Tyki if he doesn't obey him. He didn't hesitate to get rid of the Noah that betrayed the family 

Then again, I wouldn't want that to happen


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't want Tyki to die just yet. I want Allen to kick his ass in the next fight.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree, but I can't wait to see how this fight will go.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 7, 2007)

It is him, but the personality is gone.  So I agree with you in a way.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah maybe some Level 4 Akuma or maybe even Level 5's.


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 7, 2007)

I think it will be cross's mastery of sorcery not his innocence that will lead him to victory against tyki. Tyki's power seems to be a lot like the berserker armor from berserk, sealing off his power or madness seems to me the way cross will defeat him.

When this is all over cross better teach allen a little bit of what he has learned of the arts, so that allen wont be handicapped when he ultimately fights the earl. Just being general level is not enough to beat a noah, it will definitely not be enough to beat the millenium earl himself.


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 7, 2007)

There's been tons of new characters in d-gray man the only thing is most of them end up dead, or only lasting a single arc.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 7, 2007)

Time Warp all over the forums.  It's crazy.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Aug 7, 2007)

I still dont think theres gonna be an epic Cross fight.
I think Cross is there to save the others and get out 



and looks at the dgm fanart I did


----------



## Parallax (Aug 7, 2007)

Time Warp all over the forums.  It's crazy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2007)

I never though of training, they're pretty damn powerful already. Well, at the least Kanda and Allen are at or close to General Level powers. Lavi and Krory(Unless he masters his new form) close behind. No Lvl 3 Akuma would stand a chance against these guys so I'm getting Akumas aren't going to be used much anymore against the crew, so it's Noah craziness again after this ark unfortunately. ;_; Unless the Earl gets some new help from some new group.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 7, 2007)

The forums are going nuts again. Dammit.

And I forgot there was no SJ this week.


----------



## Kuroro (Aug 7, 2007)

It took me a couple of days, but I finally got done with the latest chapter.  All I have to say is Allen's look when he encounters Cross is simply golden.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 7, 2007)

spaZ said:


> how?





> Wth?! My post just went up instead a down.



Thats how.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 7, 2007)

spaZ said:


> how?





> Wth?! My post just went up instead a down.



Thats how.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2007)

I finally caught up and have enjoyed every minute of it. I really want to know what the fuck happened to Tyki Mikk and what type of sorcery did Cross use to get all skull like.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 7, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I finally caught up and have enjoyed every minute of it. I really want to know what the fuck happened to Tyki Mikk and what type of sorcery did Cross use to get all skull like.



It's probably like evil magic or something. Cross can do anything.


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 7, 2007)

My posts are out of order too.


Taichi said:


> I never though of training, they're pretty damn powerful already. Well, at the least Kanda and Allen are at or close to General Level powers. Lavi and Krory(Unless he masters his new form) close behind. No Lvl 3 Akuma would stand a chance against these guys so I'm getting Akumas aren't going to be used much anymore against the crew, so it's Noah craziness again after this ark unfortunately. ;_; Unless the Earl gets some new help from some new group.


I agree with the first part of your post, I dont think there will be any akuma that can beat them so really the akuma threat is gone thus far for allen and co. 

I think allen is already at the same level as the noah with his new sword, with the exception of maybe road. BTW did she die I'm still not too sure about that. Allen getting taught some new stuff by cross should be alluded to not shown.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2007)

I wouldn't care if tyki died right now since its really not him anymore


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe they defeat Earl and a new enemy? I dunno.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2007)

Lol, I want to a handful of of new characters after this arc. I'm getting tired of the same old same old. Plus some amped up Akuma, its been forever since the last Akuma shown in the manga.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah its all messed up right now


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah its all messed up right now


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah its all messed up right now


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh man..this thread is all messed up right now..


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 8, 2007)

All the thread are messed up.

I hope we get a confrimation on what happened to Kanda and Krory. Perhaps Cross's sorcery can save them.

I want to see a "Cross training Allen" chapter because 1) Allen needs some new skills and to better handle the ones he has and 2) You know it would be funny as hell.

I want to see the return of the hammer.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2007)

how?


Yeah I want to see some lvl 4 akuma or thats if there are any


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe controlling the ark allows him to "save" parts of it, so he could have saved them from deletion.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2007)

Wth?! My post just went up instead a down.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 8, 2007)

Hahah, love the messed up order of posts today. This certain is new error, I mean, we've had timewarps before, but not so many in a row.

Back on topic, I would like to see new characters as well. And well, considering they are noahs, I would have to believe there are 13 of them, hmmm?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm hoping for some Akatsuki/Espada kinda thing. Like an evil group that they have to take down one by one.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2007)

wtf is wrong with the posts :S

when does the next chapter come out next week?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2007)

Exorcist-sama said:


> I'm hoping for some Akatsuki/Espada kinda thing. Like an evil group that they have to take down one by one.



*looks at the way the noah were handled this arc...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2007)

spaZ said:


> when does the next chapter come out next week?



it comes out whenever someone scans next week's issue of shounen jump with naruto, bleach, one piece, eyeshield 21, etc....don't expect it until next friday

if you meant "why?", then it's because last week's issue of shounen  jump was a double issue which means that the issue that was released last week is also released this week.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, the Noah are basically the Akatasuki/Espada of DGM.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 8, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> I hope we get a confrimation on what happened to Kanda and Krory. Perhaps Cross's sorcery can save them.
> 
> I want to see a "Cross training Allen" chapter because 1) Allen needs some new skills and to better handle the ones he has and 2) You know it would be funny as hell.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Ryuuken + (Aug 8, 2007)

tyki is like grimmjow from bleach


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 8, 2007)

Tyki...like Grimmjow? :sweat


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Aug 8, 2007)

It was rather good, what I read of it.

Quite unique, yes...


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2007)

tyki is no where like grimmjow


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 8, 2007)

How is Tyki anything like Grimm?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2007)

If anything Grimm is like Tyki. Tyki is WAY better than Grimmjow


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 8, 2007)

Just like how DGM is way better than Bleach.

Right now in their respective arcs anyways.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2007)

127 was the newest chapter


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 8, 2007)

How is Grimmjow like Tyki Mikk? I am just wondering since there isn't much in common from what I see.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They both will lose in a major battle, Tyki will soon, trust me.




Though I wish we've met someone in the series which was on a completely other level. Like say the Ulquiorra or Aizen of the series. Yeah, the Earl is strong but we just don't know how strong.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2007)

Isn't there a noah that we have yet to see the one from the anime or what ever? And who knows maybe the others might end up turning out like tyki.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Isn't there a noah that we have yet to see the one from the anime or what ever? And who knows maybe the others might end up turning out like tyki.



There can never be another Tyki, he was just too badass.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> There can never be another Tyki, he was just too badass.



I am talking about him going crazy


----------



## Taxman (Aug 9, 2007)

The DGM pimping project does not have the reverse novels.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I am talking about him going crazy



yeah I know.  Ain't nobody gonna go berserk like Tyki, at least I hope.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2007)

What are reverse novels?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah I have never heard of them are they like a side story or something?


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 9, 2007)

One thing Grimmjow detests is being looked down on...and I don't think Tyki could care less if someone were to look down on him. So, I can't see the similarity.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> What are reverse novels?





spaZ said:


> Yeah I have never heard of them are they like a side story or something?



The reverse novels are somewhat like a side story, but they mostly focus on the characters' backgrounds.

If some of you haven't noticed, episodes 29 and 30 of the anime are actually from Allen's reverse novel and episodes 33 and 34 are from Kanda's story.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 9, 2007)

> The reverse novels are somewhat like a side story, but they mostly focus on the characters' backgrounds.
> 
> If some of you haven't noticed, episodes 29 and 30 of the anime are actually from Allen's reverse novel and episodes 33 and 34 are from Kanda's story.



I was wondering as well so thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## The Transporter (Aug 9, 2007)

Also, Allen is already General level. Critical point and all. Tiki Mikk is the one who's not normal. I'm not sure if any General other then Cross would fare much better then Allen has. I mean, it took Road and Tiki to take the older general guy down, and Tiki says, and I quote "If either of us had been alone, we'd be dead.". And he's right.

Allen annihilated Tiki after hitting the Critical point. No one(Except maybe the Earl and Cross.) forsaw Tiki going all supermode. 

Of course, Allen isn't quite normal either, being the exact opposite of the Earl and all, but meh.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well Allens vs Tyki supermode fight was not upright ;] Well Allen was already tired and worn out from the constantly fighting (jasdebi, tyki (1fight, then second fight while reaching crytical point, then allen was defending him self from Lavi well he didnt wanted to hurt him so he was hit constantly ) and the last ope is he fell from high (destroyed door) and was fightin supermode tyki xd

So Allen is not weak but he was tired like hell and totaly worn out ;]


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 9, 2007)

The Transporter said:


> Also, Allen is already General level. Critical point and all. Tiki Mikk is the one who's not normal. I'm not sure if any General other then Cross would fare much better then Allen has. *I mean, it took Road and Tiki to take the older general guy down, and Tiki says, and I quote "If either of us had been alone, we'd be dead."*. And he's right.
> 
> Allen annihilated Tiki after hitting the Critical point. No one(Except maybe the Earl and Cross.) forsaw Tiki going all supermode.
> 
> Of course, Allen isn't quite normal either, being the exact opposite of the Earl and all, but meh.


Where did you quote that from, please? What chapter was this???

---

Fatigue means nothing to Allen.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 9, 2007)

Don't look down on Tietholl, Sokaro, and Cloud 9 just yet. I'm sure they're all atleast close to Cross' level.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2007)

I am starting to think the heart innocence might have been slit into two or maybe even three like it might be inside of allen or something like that. Because you don't just get a sword out of no where that can defeat any Noah.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, perhaps Linali has another half of the heart or something like that.

And Pimp, what are your avatar and sig from?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Don't look down on Tietholl, Sokaro, and Cloud 9 just yet. I'm sure they're all atleast close to Cross' level.



yep, Tiedoll has already shown what's he capable of doing  (beating up that large akuma)

 Cloud 9 and Sokaro are probably close to Cross' level though they don't really look after their exorcists much 



VaizardIchigo said:


> And Pimp, what are your avatar and sig from?



They're from Tokyo Majin Gakuen Kenpucho


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2007)

lol i was just about to download that anime


----------



## Gene (Aug 9, 2007)

Is there a chapter this week?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

Gene said:


> Is there a chapter this week?



Apparently, there isn't a new chapter for this week. Since last week's issue was a double issue... :/


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 9, 2007)

I think the same applies to all Weekly manga this week?


----------



## kaz (Aug 9, 2007)

Indeed it does, Tyki Mikk.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 9, 2007)

What do they mean by dble issue? Last week's seemed like a normal chap.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 9, 2007)

It should've had a little more pages than normal if it was a double issue, though it is DGM, Hoshino takes a lot of time with the art so maybe there weren't that many pages.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh too bad. It was dlbe issue for all the SJs right?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2007)

A double issue just means there is no issue next week.  No extra pages in the chapters.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh that sucks. Then why call it double issue?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2007)

Isn't there no manga for all of the shonen jump this week?


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Aug 10, 2007)

'cause it makes people feel like they're getting something special and then they don't bitch about not having chapters the week after xP


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Isn't there no manga for all of the shonen jump this week?



Yeah there isn't. I was talking about last week.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2007)

Exorcist-sama said:


> Oh that sucks. Then why call it double issue?



iono.  Cause they are lazy.  NO SJ this week.  NONE


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

There *are* extra pages, like 3 or 4, not  much though, sometimes there aren't.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 10, 2007)

So, what are people predicting for next chapter?


*Spoiler*: _My prediction for 128_ 



There is going to be a bit of standing around and Cross is going to say a few things about what he's been doing. Then his attention will be directed to Tyki. They may start fighting or...Cross may tell Allen to fight him again.


That's all I can see happening in the next chapter...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

I posted my prediction a couple pages ago but I'll just put it again.

Cross busts out his innocence at the last page for the cliffhanger.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

I just think Cross will tell Allen to fight again.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2007)

Hes all worn out I don't think he can fight right now and plus they all still have mirandas time thing on them so they are going to hurt even more once that comes off.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah I guess. But I sure hope something good happens. We missed a week of SJ this week!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2007)

Im just hoping for great chapters from all the SJ series that I read next week.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, I expect Cross to Subdue Tyki Mikk and bust them out of the ark.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Yeah, I expect Cross to Subdue Tyki Mikk and bust them out of the ark.



My prediction as well. The ark is almost destroyed so Cross can't spend so much time fighting against Tyki.

And I don't want Tyki dead yet


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Aug 11, 2007)

I predict Cross will tell Allen & Co. that he has dragged Kanda and Krory's sorry butts out of danger, as well. THEN he'll kick Tyki around and bust 'em out of the ark xD. Maybe some Linali or Allen and Lavi going "Oh my gosh, you guys are so beat up let me bandage you and fill pages!" stuff. Or visa versa.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Aug 11, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> My prediction as well. The ark is almost destroyed so Cross can't spend so much time fighting against Tyki.
> 
> And I don't want Tyki dead yet



but its not the tyki we know and love


----------



## spaZ (Aug 11, 2007)

Or he could just leave tyki and road there to die and stuff haha and just get out of there like how he got in with his innocence right?


----------



## kchi55 (Aug 11, 2007)

it would rock if the earl entered the ark and it came down to cross vs earl


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 11, 2007)

But it would be lame if he got owned a couple of chapters later.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2007)

Not if done in a believable manner.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2007)

LOL that would be awesome but as long as he escapes or something


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2007)

I kinda hope Tyki doesn't become one of those villains who always gets away.  This should be his final fight where he pulls out all the stops.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 13, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I kinda hope Tyki doesn't become one of those villains who always gets away.  This should be his final fight where he pulls out all the stops.


Heh, I kind of want the opposite. I want him to at least get away this time, it feels much too soon to kill him off...mostly because I want to know more about him. Ditto for Rhode and Jasdebi. Ha, I just want everyone to be alive.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 13, 2007)

Even though I just caught up with D. Grayman this is the series I'm looking forward to the most.  I sure hope Rhode and Tyki come out of this mess...Or at least I want to see some new Noah that are equally cool soon.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope Tyki dies since its really not the same Tyki.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 13, 2007)

I want Rhode to live, I am iffy on Tyki Mikk, and I could care less about Jasdebi.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Heh, I kind of want the opposite. I want him to at least get away this time, it feels much too soon to kill him off...mostly because I want to know more about him. Ditto for Rhode and Jasdebi. Ha, I just want everyone to be alive.



That would be too much like a typical shonen.  He really has nothing left to add to the story.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 13, 2007)

I would rather have Tyki stick to his "white side" forever instead of killing him in this current arc...

He's not just a noah 24/7 yah know


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 13, 2007)

True. 

But Tyki is one of the main reason's I read D.Gray-man. He so badass, and yet very subtle about being badasss. His ability is very unique, and I just think he haven't explored Tyki's background or even is current transformation, to just kill him off.

I mean yes if he does remain in the darkside his death is inevitable, but the stage for his death should be a grander one, with a lot more suspence involved. A Grand triumphant down fall, where Tyki and Allen take center stage, is the end that Tyki deserves.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Aug 14, 2007)

Hm. I think Tyki will live on in his white form and end up helping the exorcists. Especially if Kanda and Crowley survive; it just seems too much like something Hoshino would do x3. I think Tyki will be a valuable asset for the Black Order and will be able to tell them a lot about the other Noah, and maybe about the Earl's plans. After that they can move on to the final battle or stopping the Earl for good and whatnot. Jasdebi and Skin I think are both dead, Rhode I'm not sure.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2007)

If Tyki turns back to normal than he probably won't have anymore noah power left and than I don't think he will be all evil either right? LOL what if he got a innocence after that ahahaha


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I love Tyki, but I feel he's gotta die after this fight.  He really has nothing left to contribute now that he has gone all out.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 14, 2007)

> Hm. I think Tyki will live on in his white form and end up helping the exorcists. Especially if Kanda and Crowley survive; it just seems too much like something Hoshino would do x3. I think Tyki will be a valuable asset for the Black Order and will be able to tell them a lot about the other Noah, and maybe about the Earl's plans. After that they can move on to the final battle or stopping the Earl for good and whatnot. Jasdebi and Skin I think are both dead, Rhode I'm not sure.



If he doesn't die then I would love this.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 14, 2007)

Parallax said:


> That would be too much like a typical shonen.  He really has nothing left to add to the story.


I disagree. What happened with him is that he made a mistake while fighting Allen and by no means didn't have the power to beat him. Right before he got cut by the sword he tried to block an attack that he'd usually be able to block against, but fortunately for Allen and unluckily for him that attack was unblockable and so he got hit. So, it was just a slip up and the mess that he fell into lead to this.

Now moving on to this new Noah power: There's been no explanation as to what it is and it seems to be able to render Innocence useless. Also, it hasn't shown a weakness. Just because Cross has arrived, why is it that he should be able to finish of this thing and escape the Ark with Allen and co.? Just because Cross has arrived, why is it that all of a sudden Tyki should be defeated and killed off here and now? For me, it's a little too soon to accept that. Like Rhode, he still has no past and there is only little that we know about him...I'm sure that anything more Hoshino has to say about him would contribute to the story.

Let's say he was able to go back to the way he was before transformation (somehow). He would still have the strength to fight on par with an Exorcist General considering the fact that he has killed one before and other exorcists. And if he were to fight Allen again, in that form, he'd most likely last longer that one strike because he knows what the sword can do. And he would still have the strength to beat him to nothing.

Tyki is still valuable to the Earl and that may be more true than ever now. This is because he has tested all of Allen's abilities (and if he escapes this scene, because he has witnessed General Cross and his Innocence too).

Also, what if Tyki were to regain (or reveal his) control over his (new) body. How much more _wouldn't_ he be able to contribute then?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2007)

But LTM, your a big Tyki fan, that's why you defend his stay or not. lol


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 14, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Tyki, but I feel he's gotta die after this fight.  He really has nothing left to contribute now that he has gone all out.



Not really, remember he still has his human friends and he did not want to lose them, and also, there's the possibility that Allen may ask Cross to do something with Tyki, since Allen never wanted the Noahs to die.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2007)

But that would seem like a simple cop out to me.  I just feel that Tyki has run his course.  Onlly time will tell what will happen.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok so I was re-reading D.Gray Man, when I saw this HUGE similarity with Bleach.

Ownage of the Broken Ones:


----------



## Kuroro (Aug 14, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Now moving on to this new Noah power: There's been no explanation as to what it is and it seems to be able to render Innocence useless. Also, it hasn't shown a weakness. Just because Cross has arrived, why is it that he should be able to finish of this thing and escape the Ark with Allen and co.? Just because Cross has arrived, why is it that all of a sudden Tyki should be defeated and killed off here and now? For me, it's a little too soon to accept that. Like Rhode, he still has no past and there is only little that we know about him...I'm sure that anything more Hoshino has to say about him would contribute to the story.



I agree.  It feels that it's too soon for Tyki to just be killed off so suddenly with no explanation as to what had occured with him.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol, that does look similar. O_o And the scary thing is, they both get power ups after that event.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 14, 2007)

Ichigo doesn't get a powerup.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2007)

Holding his Mask for a kajillion more seconds isn't a power up? I'll be damned.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol it wasn't an official power-up then.


----------



## Calm (Aug 14, 2007)

The show is silly, and yet i watch it out of boredom.  Why i think its funny is because Lenalee can kill akuma with "dark boots that never come off'. I mean killing demons with your _boots_?! Or a vampire looking guy killing akuma by drinking their blood.

Also even when the Akuma reach level 2 they are still crappy seeing as how they cant win against 1 good exorcist. Only thing keeping me from abandoning this show is the Noahs Clan.  

Curious people they are...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 15, 2007)

Are you talking about the anime right now? Cause the manga gets much much better.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 15, 2007)

Theres too much crying, well Im still just at vol. 7, maybe they get battle hardened as it goes on?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 15, 2007)

j3tset_R4dio said:


> The show is silly, and yet i watch it out of boredom.  Why i think its funny is because Lenalee can kill akuma with "dark boots that never come off'. I mean killing demons with your _boots_?! Or a vampire looking guy killing akuma by drinking their blood.
> 
> Also even when the Akuma reach level 2 they are still crappy seeing as how they cant win against 1 good exorcist. Only thing keeping me from abandoning this show is the Noahs Clan.
> 
> Curious people they are...



read the manga instead


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2007)

I never bothered to watch the anime, is it any good?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 15, 2007)

theres alot of fillers though its nice to see them in color and stuff


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 15, 2007)

Watch it only if your bored and have nothing else to do or watch.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 15, 2007)

There are a couple of nice episodes and some nice moments in a lot of them, but it isn't exactly amazing. For an exciting anime, I recommend Claymore.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 15, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I never bothered to watch the anime, is it any good?



As of right now, nope.

By the way, are there DGM spoilers?


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 15, 2007)

^ Not so sure, but apparently, Hoshino is ill...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 15, 2007)

You mean DGM maker?? Oh boy..


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't take my word for anything though...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2007)

i was only joking about that in irc ¬__¬


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh mori you !!!!!!!!!!!!

*detests!*


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2007)

xDDDD

i had a spin around for spoilers earlier but didn't see anything, well nothing verifiable at any rate.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 15, 2007)

I almost worried we were gonna have another Togashi case. lol.

I'm really starving for some D.Gray-man.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 15, 2007)

Ah, at least there will be a chapter this week.

Also, I was looking through the MH predictions thread and members were speaking about "Destroyer of Time"...



People were making theories about Tyki being the Destroyer of Time. I won't say what I think about that. But what if the Destroyer of Time is the weapon that his Innocence created?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I'm starting to crave DGM too. That's why I decided to make my new AVA/SIG set based on the underrated excorcist I like, Daisya.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 15, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Ah, at least there will be a chapter this week.
> 
> Also, I was looking through the MH predictions thread and members were speaking about "Destroyer of Time"...
> 
> ...



Whoa. I hope it turns out to be true. It'll add even more depth to Tyki's character.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 15, 2007)

So now there are people taking Allen's title and giving it to Tyki.? :sweat


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2007)

I guess there's room for that to have been relating to tyki and his current form but I think its far more likely related to Allen


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2007)

I read the last page and I am so glad that Moridin was joking. But this Destryoer of Time does sound very interesting.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2007)

Tyki as destroyer would add more to his character.  If this were to happen I would welcome it.


----------



## Kuroro (Aug 16, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Ah, at least there will be a chapter this week.
> 
> Also, I was looking through the MH predictions thread and members were speaking about "Destroyer of Time"...
> 
> ...



Allen's innocence is unusual.  On several occasions, it has acted rather strangely, and it's unknown if Allen's innocence has additional properties to it since he also carries dark matter within his eye, which has been hinted indirectly on several occasions to possess a sentience of some kind.

However, I still think the "Destroyer of Time" refers to Allen, not to Tyki.  You never know though...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 17, 2007)

Any word about this week's chapter?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well at MH there was a little spoiler (not sure if its true) but it seems that Cross has 2 inosences ^^

first one is the big cofin "Grave of magdalene" [not sure about the name] and the secound is a "bun like weapon called Jugment" 

Well Cross throw allen and lavi to linali and then he activated the first inocence the cofin , well it said that it made a effect of cloaking at allen and co. (Tyki couldny see them becouse of this cloaking/invisible curtain) and from the coffing was heared a song (it started singing while activated) 

Next Cross started the fight with Tyki while using the gun like inosence ^^ (In the whole time Allen was telling co. about crosses inosences and the effect that they have) 

Well I dont know it that spoiler was true but we wil see soon ^^ [i hope]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe Cross can use any innocence, kind of like that one old lady from 666 Satan.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2007)

General Tiedoll's innocence is made up of two components as well. Perhaps all the Generals use dual innocence.


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 17, 2007)

Probably a redundant question, but...

I've caught up with the anime (episode 44). Which manga chapter should I start reading from in this case?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2007)

Its pretty hard to tell considering the anime is mostly filler. But I'd say around chapter 43 or 44


----------



## Chichi (Aug 17, 2007)

Toffeeman said:


> Probably a redundant question, but...
> 
> I've caught up with the anime (episode 44). Which manga chapter should I start reading from in this case?



I only watched the anime until episode 11 or something but guessing from reviews on the recent episodes, anime =/= manga! They are two completely different dimensions so to speak.. if you want to know where anime & manga are still "the same" it's only until the rewinding town arc (though you can count also the arc with crowley too)

edit: ah damn I forgot to give you an chapter ... well like the poster above me said: somewhere around chapter 43 =)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2007)

the Crowley arc was the last Cannon piece in the anime.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well anime is mostly (80%) fillers so the last 44 or 45 (i cant remember which was the last one ;] ) was one of those fillers so you wont find it in manga ^^ 

From few episodes allen and co. are going to china so you can start reading manga from chapter 45 i goes (its called "sign") ,chapter is starting that allen and co. reached china and its the 4th day there (in anime allen and co. are still going there wellits a longggggg way ;/ )

Well the fact that generals have 2 inosences is not proven (maybe its only cross) becouse we see not so much gen. in action (well other two we saw only in one chapter while talking) 

hehe then Allen has two inosences too ;] well his arm is one inosence and his eye is the dark inosence {dark matter} XD 

Ehhh its late and no chapter soo far (


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 17, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> the Crowley arc was the last Cannon piece in the anime.



Really?  

Why on Earth is there so much filler!?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2007)

Just start from the first chapter or else you will get confused


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 17, 2007)

128 RAW: 

I know it was apparent before, but Cross is a badass.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Cross Innocence_ 



Looks like he has something dealing with Music, a Door, and a pimp ass Gun that makes Jasdebi's gun look like crap. Tyki got pwned so bad.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 17, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cross Innocence_
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he has something dealing with Music, a Door, and a pimp ass Gun that makes Jasdebi's gun look like crap. Tyki got pwned so bad.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I swear to god, they had better get back on track in the anime. That gun kicks ass. I don't get the music part exactly, but it looks like he can put up a barrier that makes you invisible.


----------



## Woofie (Aug 17, 2007)

Woah, what was with the art in this chapter? Hoshino's assistants off sick or something?

Oh well, pretty cool anyway.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 17, 2007)

The art was a little odd. I think some of it may have been intentional for some reason.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG Tyki got WTFPWNed, never thought I'd EVER see that.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Aug 17, 2007)

So does Cross have 3 Innocences?

A Mask
A Tyki Butterfly Tease Woman (Maria?)
And a Gun?

Also the battle action is confusing again =D


----------



## Taxman (Aug 17, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> the Crowley arc was the last Cannon piece in the anime.



wrong...last instance of canon material in the anime was Tyki pwning Daiysa and suman's group...even had the funeral scene with Komui telling the fallen "welcome home"


----------



## bonziblueboy (Aug 17, 2007)

It's hard because they keep mixing filler with Canon


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2007)

damn that was a awesome chapter cross has two innocence lol. hmm makes you wonder now if allen will get a second or something like that hey though he kinda does have two but its still one. 

And wow is cross the strongest out of all of the generals?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Aug 17, 2007)

So from what I gather in this chapter, Cross only has one innocence of his own. The Magdala Curtain is the ability of the corpse that he controls. Cross is a beast.


----------



## Kuroro (Aug 17, 2007)

Just got done reading the chapter.  The art was alright, but Cross's innocence does give a favorable impression.  I'd like to know how though Cross converts akuma in due time.  I wonder if his innocence is involved with the process.


----------



## Rhaella (Aug 17, 2007)

I just got done too. ^^

Cross seems positively fascinating, considering that line to Tyki about staining the name of the Noah clan.

I wonder the full extent of his history with them is.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 17, 2007)

Holy shit that is one bigass six shooter. I need to get me one of those.

Cross is Hellboy, Sasori, and Skeletor all wrapped up into one.


----------



## Six* (Aug 17, 2007)

i say the chapter's incomplete. probably didnt have enough time to finish it. i've seen it done on many weekly mangas already. :3

still, to see bits of how hoshino-sensei does the rough draft is pretty amazing. 

oh and the chapter itself is great! two anti-akuma weapons rock, tho i dont really know if they're a good combination


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 17, 2007)

It's not over.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2007)

Yup The fights Just begun. Tyki's definatly gonna make a comeback next chapter. and boy is he gonna be pissed.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 17, 2007)

I want some chapters on Cross. He better not drop them off and then disappear. 

More importantly, I need a Cross training Allen chapter.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2007)

Hopefully Allens Crown Clown form will be beautiful enough to make Cross teach him.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2007)

he doesn't need training hes has enough of it allens probably going to be a general once he gets back from japan and stuff since he did sync over 100%


----------



## Six* (Aug 18, 2007)

what do guys think is the probability of a linaleeXLavi? i dun like it but it seemed that way for a long time for me.

still prefer AllenXlinalee


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd say theirs a 50/50 chance LavixLinali might happen. But AllenxLinali is a bit more likely seeing as whenever they're together their close to each other or hugging/holding hands. And whenever Lavi is with Linali they almost only talk about Allen.


----------



## Six* (Aug 18, 2007)

really... i've seen lavi hold linali alot of times so i had the idea


----------



## spaZ (Aug 18, 2007)

Mostly in the anime though, but I like the idea of Linali and Allen better lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Six said:


> really... i've seen lavi hold linali alot of times so i had the idea



Whenever he held her it was because she was either crying over Allen, or he was carrying her away from the fight, while Allen fought.

I mean Linali needs a friend to rely on. Whos else is she suppose to talk to, Crowley? Kanda?

A big hint was when Linali was on the ship just before her battle with Eshi. And Anita mentioned something about doing crazy things for her man(aka Cross) and Linali agreed with her. The only person she had any real interaction with at that point was with Allen.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 18, 2007)

There better be Allen x Linali they would look so good together lol.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm surprised their isn't more fanart out their of them.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 18, 2007)

theres not much fanart out there period, though theres some on deviantart and stuff


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2007)

I should get off my lazy butt. And start drawing again. I think I'll draw an AllenxLinali piece first. And then draw a CrowleyxMiranda piece second.

Oh actually I just got a GREAT pose idea for CrowleyxMiranda. I'll draw tomorrow when I have more energy. I'll be sure to post it first thing.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2007)

awesome chapter, cross is quite fantastic xD

"grave of maria" and "judgement" are both awesome, his skull mask last time I think was probably sorcery related now for sure.

Some interesting lines about the Noah from Cross and I doubt Tyki is done with just that so we'll see what comes next :3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 18, 2007)

Ah, sorry to be repetitive, but woah, Cross' gun...it is full of sex.
--

As for who I would pair Linalee with, it would be Allen, mostly because she thinks about him so much. He is always present in her thoughts for the time being.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah his gun is so cool haha though tyki won't stand a chance against him lol


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2007)

on fanart, there's a good bit out and about though i think lots more yaoi than het with DGM. Lol pretty boys.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Aug 18, 2007)

Is there any chance of a Road True Form being appearing too?


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 18, 2007)

I doubt Tyki was beaten so easily. He can't be.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 18, 2007)

this chapter was amazing. cross is as cool as ever. i enjooyed it a lot.
cross's gun was super-cool.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 18, 2007)

I think this chapter establishes the difference in power between a general and a non general. 

That being said, Cross was amazing. Though I do hope that Tyki doesn't just lose like this.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Whats funny is once Cross arrived everyone seems to forget about Chaoji and his innocence.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Whats funny is once Cross arrived everyone seems to forget about Chaoji and his innocence.



thats because its fairly negligible in comparison to Cross showing up =p


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 18, 2007)

moridin said:


> awesome chapter, cross is quite fantastic xD
> 
> "grave of maria" and "judgement" are both awesome, his skull mask last time I think was probably sorcery related now for sure.
> 
> Some interesting lines about the Noah from Cross and I doubt Tyki is done with just that so we'll see what comes next :3



This developement is pretty interesting, though. Because it solidifies that there's another type of power sources besides Innocence and whatever it is Noah uses.

It's possible that this sorcery thing is actually the same as Noah powers, but hmm...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2007)

So Cross helps clear out what Tyki has become by saying "You let your Noah powers overcome you, what a disgrace to the clan." Which means Tyki is probably just a crazed wild beast now.


----------



## KaiserPhoenix (Aug 18, 2007)

the chapter was great but there was some part that looked incomplete.....or is it just me


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2007)

KaiserPhoenix said:


> the chapter was great but there was some part that looked incomplete.....or is it just me



It felt very short to me. Maybe because I wanted to see a ton of panels of Cross in action vs. Tyki... perhaps that's it. Though I'm not complaining... Cross with two anti-akuma weapons is pretty sick. I'm digging the judgment revolver.

Also, looks like Tyki's down for the count.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Aug 19, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> It felt very short to me. Maybe because I wanted to see a ton of panels of Cross in action vs. Tyki... perhaps that's it. Though I'm not complaining... Cross with two anti-akuma weapons is pretty sick. I'm digging the judgment revolver.
> 
> Also, looks like Tyki's down for the count.



yeah i wanted more info but i guess i gotta wait


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 19, 2007)

D.Gray-Man is one of the very rare series in which each chapter makes the story better and better. I've never reached a point where I became bored with it, *cough*Hueco Mundo Arc*cough*. Every chapter is full of enough action and plot content to keep me satisfied, and wanting to read the newest chapter.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2007)

^true dat, it's truly an awesome read.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Whats funny is once Cross arrived everyone seems to forget about Chaoji and his innocence.



I can't even remember how Chaoji ended up with them let alone got into the ark....

I think he's just a plot device to show a new way that innocence reacts with its user even if far away.  His character basically means nothing xD


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 19, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> D.Gray-Man is one of the very rare series in which each chapter makes the story better and better. I've never reached a point where I became bored with it, *cough*Hueco Mundo Arc*cough*. Every chapter is full of enough action and plot content to keep me satisfied, and wanting to read the newest chapter.



Which is why I hate the fact that it's so underrated to the likes of OP or Naruto or Bleach when it's actually on their level. It's that good.

BTW, Cross is a beast. The man redefines badassery.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> Which is why I hate the fact that it's so underrated to the likes of OP or Naruto or Bleach when it's actually on their level. It's that good.
> 
> BTW, Cross is a beast. The man redefines badassery.



While I don't think it's near as good as One Piece, this series is definitely above Naruto and Bleach.  No doubt about that in my mind.  

And Cross really is that badass.  I'm buying this week's Shonen Jump simply for that and the new One Piece chapter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 19, 2007)

Whatevers IRC Channel released 6 New Chs in HQ!


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Aug 19, 2007)

Dude, that was KICK ASS. The art style rocked <DDD
haha, Cross is sex on legs xP.
Perhaps he is a Noah? O__o

In response to the LinalixAllen or LinalixLavi... I think that Lavi actually really likes Linali, and not just as friends, but Linali doesn't like him back in the same way. She thinks of him as a brother/friend, that type of thing, wheras Allen and Linali both really like eachother and Lavi ends up kind of being the backup plan/help when in trouble/ 5th wheel.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 19, 2007)

next chapter should be awesome with cross vs tyki


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> Which is why I hate the fact that it's so underrated to the likes of OP or Naruto or Bleach when it's actually on their level. It's that good.
> 
> BTW, Cross is a beast. The man redefines badassery.



Yeah, it did bad this week on the rankings. I think it was like fifth from the bottom or something. It's ashame... this manga should easily be top5 every week.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Give it about 50 more chapters to be honest D.Gray-man can possibly last 400 chapters. It's still young.



Yeah, no doubt it is a young manga that has the potential to be something big. I just hope it doesn't get casted off before it can reach it's full potential.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2007)

I actually think D.Gray Man will wrap up soon.  This series is more like a cult hit, and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm thinking that this series wont go over 30 volumes, probably around 25 or so.  It still has life to be sure, but I don't think or rather hope, that this turns out to be another 35+volume monster.  Only time will tell really.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 20, 2007)

how many chapters is 30 volumes? around 300 or something?


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2007)

Usually a volume averages about 10 chapters. If D.Gray-man were to go on for 30, I would say it would be somewhere around ~275.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2007)

spaZ said:


> how many chapters is 30 volumes? around 300 or something?



around, but I think it wont go past that figure.  I'm inclined to say that it will end around vol.25 or so.  I could be wrong.  I plan to finish this series anyway so if it goes over 300 I will still keep going.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like DGM is going to be absent for 5 issue's after next weeks issue comes out D:


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2007)

> moridin: Are you serious?



yeah, odd this came after I made the joke last week >_<

rsf is updated to show DGM being missing for 5 issues starting with issue #40


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2007)

Man, wth are you thinking Hoshino. Lazy woman.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2007)

Maybe she really got ill.  Or maybe she really is lazy...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2007)

She already had some surgery on her hand which made her go on hiatus, please not another one...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> She already had some surgery on her hand which made her go on hiatus, please not another one...



Ah man that sucks, well at least its not a looong break.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 20, 2007)

5 weeks is pretty long


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 20, 2007)

Hopefully, she takes that time off to come up with fresh ideas for this story. I would hate to turn into current Bleach


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 20, 2007)

Next chapter better damn well be awesome then.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2007)

spaZ said:


> 5 weeks is pretty long



Beats over 500 days.  And I think this weeks chapter is gonna rock.  So no worries here.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 21, 2007)

Choji's innocence is clearly the dead lady's. Oh, I kid.  But I want to know more about that exorcist's corpse, why Cross has decided to use her abilities in particular, was she important to him? Yadda yadda.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 21, 2007)

Well its better to have more inosence then less ;] Crosses orginal inosence is anoffensive type (gun) so the corpse is an defensive type ;] 

From my point of view the corpse (i hope without soul becuse it would look like an akuma ^^ ) has few kinds of songs ne for defensive mode (cloaking things by making an ilussion in enemys head) and remodeling akuma mode (a song that remodels akumas so they can work for cross -well allen said that the corpse is listening only to cross so he can control akuma by making orders to her)


Ehhh 5weeks without chapter NOOO!! i hope this one will be long XD 25pages at least xD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2007)

I finally read the chapter and it was awesome even though the art looked off. Cross and his Anti-Akuma weapons are badass. 

Waiting five weeks is sad but it is nothing compared to waiting for HunterXHunter.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah I noticed that the art was off too.  Some parts looked rather sketchy, especially if you bought that issue of Shonen Jump.  It may have been intentional, but it probably wasn't.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _129 spoilers_ 



Cross is dominating Tyki

Someone comes and interrupts the fight

Himajin (the spoiler poster) said he didn't know who he was, fat guy wearing a top hat...

...But I think its safe to say from the description its probably the millenium earl himself...that or maybe a new noah?

With his appearance Lavi and Chaoji fall down a cliff o-o


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 22, 2007)

moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: _129 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shit. Earl himself or a new Noah? o__o

Either way this chapter will be awesome.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2007)

seems like a fighting chapter mostly than


----------



## Parallax (Aug 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good chapter to have just before going on hiatus.  I can't wait.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmm, how long is Isue 44 since that's when the next DGM chapter will be. I hope it's not 5 weeks..


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cross is *dominating* Tyki? I seriously want to know how powerful he could be. @_@

I wonder what the Millenium Earl plans to do when he sees Tyki's new appearance?


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 22, 2007)

Yea, I have a bit of a problem with that term myself...I would like to see what it means to dominate.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Aug 22, 2007)

I think it's not unreasonable to believe that Cross is stronger than Tyki. He's been built up for a long time; he can modify Akuma, might have knowledge on the ark, uses dark arts, and uses two innocences. He is a very powerful man. Besides, in the state Tyki's in now, he's now even thinking through; he's just charging wildly.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 22, 2007)

Yea, you're right. But I still want to have a problem with it.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2007)

i wouldn't be surprised if he ended up even hurting the earl if they fought


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 22, 2007)

I reckon the same would hold true for any of the generals (inc. Yeegar, if he was still alive).

I reckon each General excels in the same way Cross does, but at the same time, in their own special ways.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2007)

meh allen is considered a general now since he has synced over 100% with his innocence.. cross is probably on a different level than the other generals


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 22, 2007)

The other generals are most likely on a different level than Allen. I don't think I'm ready to put Cross on that sort of plateau just yet.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeegar was taken down by a noah which allen did defeat if tyki did not go berserk


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 22, 2007)

No one knows what went down back then. All we know is that Tyki went through "a lot of trouble" to get that silver Eaze holds.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeegar was the oldest general, maybe that had an affect on his fighting? 

Anyway, hope is not lost for Tyki. The Earl or maybe this possible new character might be able to help him.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, Yeegar definately wasn't in his prime. Though Cross isn't like any of the others, he is more unquie and special.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 22, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Yeah, Yeegar definately wasn't in his prime. Though Cross isn't like any of the others, he is more unquie and special.


Only because he found Allen, can convert akumas and has two separate innocences under his control. This sort of good fortune he finds is probably what got him to be a general...generals become generals for a reason so I think it's still too soon to say he is more special than the others.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2007)

they become generals once they sync over 100% with there innocence...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 22, 2007)

Cross kicking Tyki's ass isn't a surprise for me.



Shiro Amada said:


> Hmm, how long is Isue 44 since that's when the next DGM chapter will be. I hope it's not 5 weeks..



This week's issue is 39 so it's 4 weeks. :/


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler 129_ 



It's the Earl who shows up and DGM is taking a one month break.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well why Cross is so strong and kicked Tykis ass with 1move and Allen couldnt do it ? Well from my point of view Allen and co. were fighting all the time and were damn beaten up and Cross well he was hiding somewhere that even the noah couldnt find him. Cross finally shows up and starts his real fight with his inosence ^^

Allen was constantly punched,trowed, crushed in floor, into pillars falling from high and he almost got his inosence above 100% so he is damn tired and no wonder that he is weak now ;] Cross is a long range fighter while Allen must mostly fight in close range so he must parry enemys attack and their stranght not like Cross that is standing and shooting like a freak xD (maybe cross is so strong besouce he is the heart inosence the roots of all inosence so the most powerfull fragment heh who knows )

But the vision of 4-5weeks with now chapter is damn scarry XD


----------



## The Transporter (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, the main reason why Allen's getting his ass kicked by God-Tiki is because he's been fighting this entire goddamn arc. Critical Point or not, a weapon's only as good as the person who's holding it, and Allen isn't exactly in tip-top shape, to say the least.

Meanwhile Cross is coming in fresh with years of experiance with his _two_ innocence, there better damn well be a difference.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 23, 2007)

The Transporter said:


> Yeah, the main reason why Allen's getting his ass kicked by God-Tiki is because he's been fighting this entire goddamn arc. Critical Point or not, a weapon's only as good as the person who's holding it, and Allen isn't exactly in tip-top shape, to say the least.
> 
> Meanwhile Cross is coming in fresh with years of experiance with his _two_ innocence, there better damn well be a difference.


If Allen was fresh out the shower he would still be getting owned by Noah/Tyki. That's the difference between Cross and Allen.


----------



## Novalis (Aug 23, 2007)

^ Completely agreed .


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2007)

People make great points about all of the fighting that Allen has done but I still feel that Cross is just on another level considering his circumstances.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 23, 2007)

dont worry Allen is the "Destoyer of Time" so he will kick asses to everyone in the future ;] so Cross wouldnt be soo big then xD


----------



## The Transporter (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, I mean, thats the thing, not only is Cross still on another level, but he's also coming in fresh as well.

There should be a pretty very VERY big difference between the two.

Allen would still lose a fight to Insane tyki, but it wouldn't be this bad. 

It would be BAD, but not this bad.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it just me or does Cross using a gun as one of his anti-akuma weapon just overused? :/

I mean...it's awesome with the designs on it and whatnot , but yah know..


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 23, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> If Allen was fresh out the shower he would still be getting owned by Noah/Tyki. That's the difference between Cross and Allen.



I agree as well. Cross's arrival is to show the difference between him and Allen and that even though Allen is general-level, he is not that much of a badass.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> This week's issue is 39 so it's 4 weeks. :/



Shows you how dedicated she is to DGM.  

She better be doing something important like visiting someom far away, funeral, or be ill. If that's a one month break of doing nothing, then, UNFORGIVEABLE!


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 24, 2007)

Eh? So it's a months break till the next issue?  Sigh. Cross using a gun is very Hellsing-ish if i say so myself. And heck this guy has two weapons, just not fair lol. I will pray for my tyki's safety.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 24, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Shows you how dedicated she is to DGM.
> 
> She better be doing something important like visiting someom far away, funeral, or be ill. If that's a one month break of doing nothing, then, UNFORGIVEABLE!



The reason is probably for research/gather materials. Maybe. :sweat


----------



## Weizen_Bier (Aug 24, 2007)

nayone thinks that cross may have a third innocence?, his mask/eyethingi has the same cross as allens hand had at first.  and he can form it around his head like a helmet, so maybe he has is gun to fight, his lady to control akuma and his mask for defense.

or his mask is some dark art or magic thingi.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 24, 2007)

D. Gray-Man is a pretty good series. I've read the first 2 volumes and the 3rd one is sitting on my bookshelf waiting to be read.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2007)

^Keep reading, I honestly didn't like it too much until around vol.6.  I love the series now and look forward to it every week.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 24, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2007)

I enjoyed the whole series from start to current.


----------



## Gene (Aug 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ohh crap the Earl is back.  

But why did Lavi's innocence break and what is the Earl carrying?


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 24, 2007)

WTF happened?


*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell happened to Lavi? Why did his hammer break? Does that mean his Innocence shattered to? DAMN! What a crazy cliffhanger!


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 24, 2007)

Wtf!!!!!?
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Earl is holding Tyki there, definitely!

w00t! Lavi's hammer is gone! w00t! But then Chaoji probably still has something he can work with...but...four weeks???


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 24, 2007)

A Lavi-hater?


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 24, 2007)

One less Innocence to worry about! Nothing personal against Lavi or anything...


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 24, 2007)

^You support the destruction of Innocence?

...

Of course you do...Tyki. 



Setoshi said:


> We must kill them Prince



It shall be done. 

----


*Spoiler*: __ 



But did Lavi's Innocence really get destroyed? I don't quite understand what the hell happened there.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Aug 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 129_ 



It seems like it's still normal Tiki under that armor, so I wouldn't be surprised he is somehow restored. And the showdown between Cross and Earl should be interesting. I'm also wondering why Lavi's innocence broke like that. The ark is also destroyed, so there isn't much time to rescue Lavi and Chaoji.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _129_ 



Looks like Allen is gonna go crazy next chapter though, Lenalee isn't looking too hopeful herself.

I really wonder what the hell is gonna happen now...but first, I need to know what the hell they're saying.

It's clear though, Lavi has given up totally but who can blame him?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 24, 2007)

now i really want to read the scan if thats what happening


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2007)

Ah, Hoshino left with such a great cliffhanger andis now gone for a month. >_> *sigh*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lavi got owned by his own hammer lol


----------



## Six* (Aug 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



umm... lavi said his hammer 'already reached it's limit... damn...'.
err.. "genkai ka... kuso...".

such a huge cliffhanger! ahhhh!


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 24, 2007)

Six said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _129_ 



You're telling me he's worried about his hammer than where he is heading to?


----------



## Six* (Aug 24, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> *Spoiler*: _129_
> 
> 
> 
> You're telling me he's worried about his hammer than where he is heading to?




*Spoiler*: __ 



uh... that was him being cool. 
when the hammer crumble, he simply said it's the 'limit'.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2007)

This stuff never happens to Kanda and Mugen. Luckily Kanda can regenerate Mugen.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 24, 2007)

Lol...what a perfect time to be cool. Shame on him.


----------



## Six* (Aug 24, 2007)

i've always hated lavi since their trip to edo, anyway.

so yay allenXlinali.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 25, 2007)

scans out 

kushina uzumaki


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



no lavi, its hammertime D:


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 25, 2007)

Damn that was an awesome chapter. Seems like Cross has fought or at least meet the Earl more than once from his words at the end. And man, I hope nothing bad happens to Lavi. 

And I hope Hoshino gets well soon though. Wouldn't want her to be writing/drawing while ill.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2007)

awesome chapter :3


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _129_ 



 i'm happy that tyki got saved lol. he'll come back and fight another day!!  Anyways, the Earl's appearance was awesome. And Cross is so hax =P with his bullets.  His bullets will never stop until they hit his target. I hope we get to see some more Earl powers. And i'm sure the fight between the Earl and Cross will be awesome, if there is going to be a fight.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 25, 2007)

What the hell?..I was worried about Tyki getting saved and Lavi's the one that needs help  


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Why, Hoshino, why??!! *


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 25, 2007)

Chapter was great but please don't take Lavi. Chaoji can die for all I care but spare Lavi Hoshino!


----------



## spaZ (Aug 25, 2007)

how many times do they have to fall until someone saves them hey


----------



## Parallax (Aug 25, 2007)

Great great chapter.  The best chapter in SJ this week.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I hope Hoshino gets better and brings us something awesome when she returns. The Earl and Cross basically ensure a winning chapter.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Aug 25, 2007)

5 Weeks DX


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 25, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Well I hope Hoshino gets better and brings us something awesome when she returns. The Earl and Cross basically ensure a winning chapter.



Which brings another question in mind...what happened to General Tiedoll and co. outside of the ark?  

They were keeping the Earl preoccupied, ne?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2007)

Probably chillin' with their home boyz trying to understand Bookman's foriegn language.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 25, 2007)

No, they had akuma to deal with...and Earl was long gone from that location.

Hmmm...five weeks...I wonder what could possibly happen in the next few chapters. Because the Ark should be finished now.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 25, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Probably chillin' with their home boyz trying to understand Bookman's foriegn language.



Great way to help out Allen and co., ehh? 



Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> No, they had akuma to deal with...and Earl was long gone from that location.
> 
> Hmmm...five weeks...I wonder what could possibly happen in the next few chapters. Because the Ark should be finished now.



ahh...nvm then. It has been so long since we've seen Tiedoll and the others..

I'm thinking Cross fighting the Earl would last one chapter and the next one afterwards would be the complete destruction of the ark. It's surprising to see the ark lasting this long >.>


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 25, 2007)

I wanna see the Earl's personal fighting techniques...I wonder what they're like. 

I know that the Earl will have no problem evacuating the Ark. That's one thing I can be sure about...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _latest chapter_ 



Woah about Lavi's weapon crumbling, I wonder if this means that it will somehow come up with a new form at a later point. Interesting to note that Choji fell with Lavi, I would assume that this means that Choji will be allowed to do something of interest considering Lavi's weapon was non-functional last we saw and Choji has such a fierce desire to protect the exorcists.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 26, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tyki will survive.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 26, 2007)

I think that in next chapter (in 5weeks  ) Allen will go berserk he wont be able to handle the mental stress after seeing Lavi falling down , Maybe the anger will awake a new more powerfull form of Allens inosence heh it would be funny if he could synhronize more then 200% ^^ (well at the begining in the chatper/episode with the doll Lala after seeing her dead becouse of loosing hearth [inosence] the anger and mental stress formed new weapon [gun] ) 

Heh maybe allen will be the one who know how to control the arc I think that Mana could be the person who meet with the fallen noah ^^ so after that he adopted Allen (he know he will be an exorcist) and maybe he told allen how to control the arc in a hidden meaning

But its strange that after Lavis falling Linalii wasnt cring or something XD maybe she dont know that lavi lost his hammer and couldnt save him self but damn I understand 2-3 weeks but 5 !! (


----------



## spaZ (Aug 26, 2007)

or maybe linali will be the one to save them this time since allen has had a couple of power boosts in such short chapters and stuff


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 26, 2007)

Noooooo Lavi 

Great chapter indeed. Too bad we have to wait 5 weeks to see the Earl and Cross fighting.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 26, 2007)

I think i'm the only one who didn't feel a thing with Allen's heartwrenching scream. lol...i don't know, i don't care about Chaoji and i just have a gut feeling Lavi will be okay somehow.  

I think everything will be fine.


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 26, 2007)

Damn. This serie had so much potential


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 28, 2007)

^Oh? What made you loose hope for that potential being realized?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 28, 2007)

had? theres still lots there


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah I don't know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 28, 2007)

Wait what? Did it suddenly lose potential or something?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 28, 2007)

Nah, DGM hasn't. It's just that Hoshino takes too many breaks. But this time she's sick.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 28, 2007)

Lose? If anything DGM has been dishing out tons of it.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like we're gonna be talking about DGM potential for a month. Lol!


*Spoiler*: _So, my thoughts on potential_ 



I think now that the Earl has arrived and the balance between Earl & Noah & Dark Matter and Innocence has been reset on the falling Ark, there is a chance for both sides to get a second chance (at survival?). The Earl, IMHO, is not in a good position to fight cos he has a fallen Noah in his care, a precious sacrificial lamb and he may be aware that his losses are currently too high; he must still need Tyki. On the other hand, Cross has two Exorcists who could possibly be the heart in his care and the Ark is about to be warped into another dimension; he can't pussyfoot here either. I doubt there is enough time for one side to fight and win clean cut so they both (Earl and Cross) have to escape...

I think that's what they'll both end up doing. The Earl will get out no problem. Cross can do the same, I believe, and as he does it I don't think he'll even try and consider saving Allen's comrades. He'll take with him what's at arm's length and make a break for it. Then after that, so many new opportunities will be presented and the manga will be able to go on for even longer!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 28, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Lose? If anything DGM has been dishing out tons of it.



This is how I feel.

I also agree with what you wrote Tyki.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, I predict DGM could probably go on for about 6-8 more volumes.

Which means maybe around 24-25 volumes total.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 28, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> This is how I feel.
> 
> I also agree with what you wrote Tyki.


I wrote that when I was drunk, you sure you agree?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 28, 2007)

I just hope dgm doesn't end up like naruto and bleach since its so good right now


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 28, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I just hope dgm doesn't end up like naruto and bleach since its so good right now


What does DGM have to avoid in order not to end up like Naruto and Bleach? I've seen that being said a lot...


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 28, 2007)

bad pacing like a 10 chapter ichigo vs grimmjaw fight or 20 chapter sakura vs sasori fight


----------



## spaZ (Aug 28, 2007)

or it being around 300 chapters


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2007)

^It can be over 300 chapters and still be great.  One Piece and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure are testament to that.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 28, 2007)

one piece is different since it will probably be around 800 chapters when it ends and its kinda slow but d.gray-man has been kinda fast face in a way so don't think it needs to be over 350


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 28, 2007)

You'll know if it ends up like Naruto if Kanda turns evil. lol

And you'll know it becoms like Bleach when Lenalee or anyone else needs rescuing a lot.


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 28, 2007)

~L~ said:


> i don't care about Chaoji



no wai, i wanna see his awesome innocence

I'm disappointed about the long break, but obviously Hoshino's health is important.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2007)

Hopefully she won't pull a HxH on us.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2007)

God I hope not.  Unlike Hunter I don't know if I would keep reading is she does.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 29, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> I wrote that when I was drunk, you sure you agree?



Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, since it will be quite awhile before we get another chapter, how about a question. Which exorcist's Innocence would you want? And, what Noah ability?

I'm not really interested in using any sort of tradition weapon, so Allen's sword/arm, Kanda's katana, Cross's gun, and Lavi's hammer are ones I would not want. Krory's is my favorite, but I wouldn't want to rely on sucking the blood out of something in order to activate it. Linali's boots don't interest me much either. So, I think I would go with Miranda's. It is just so nice, to be able to turn back time in a limited space so I could fix something I don't like or do something I enjoyed over again. XD As for a Noah ability, I like Jasdebi's. But, I don't want to have to rely on a bond with anyone else in order to activate it. So, I would rather go with Rhode's.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I want Kanda's Left Nipple with the Kanji on it. That counts as a special ability, lol.

Cross' Gun would go great with it.


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 2, 2007)

It lost his potential when it became your standard shonen. D. Gray man had a darker feel in the beginning. It would have also been better if there was less exorcists . The fact that they're basically an army made them lose their mysterious aura. 
In fact I expected more from D. Gray man. I thought it would be a massive mind fuck. I thought the author would have developed Allen's ability to see the demons etc...
Yeah it's a good shonen, but that's it, nothing able to blow my mind.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree with you, I liked it better before the exorcists arrived at Edo. That's when it became the typical shonen. But it's still alright, not as good as it used to be for me. But a good series, nonetheless.


----------



## Gene (Sep 2, 2007)

There's only a handful left of exorcists in the entire world now.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 2, 2007)

tictactoc said:


> It lost his potential when it became your standard shonen. D. Gray man had a darker feel in the beginning. It would have also been better if there was less exorcists . The fact that they're basically an army made them lose their mysterious aura.
> In fact I expected more from D. Gray man. I thought it would be a massive mind fuck. I thought the author would have developed Allen's ability to see the demons etc...
> Yeah it's a good shonen, but that's it, nothing able to blow my mind.





Shiro Amada said:


> I agree with you, I liked it better before the exorcists arrived at Edo. That's when it became the typical shonen. But it's still alright, not as good as it used to be for me. But a good series, nonetheless.


I'm not going to try and knock you guys for your opinions but I'm just going to ask you:

† What defines a "typical" shonen manga?
† What's the difference between a "typical" manga and "non-typical" manga?
† Could you please give examples of a "non-typical" manga and say why they are so?

For now, all I think I'll say is, the break will be plus for the manga. I think it will give the mangaka a chance to make the currently erratic storyline a bit more smoother and guided and I have a hope that the mysterious feeling I think you're talking about will be partially restored to the manga.

Anyway, a response would be nice.


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 2, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> ? What defines a "typical" shonen manga?


Typical shonen are defined by that in my opinion:
-abuse of the friendship theme
-Heroes solely gaining power up through sheer determination
-the whole last arc, with the good guys splitting up to fight the villains (that was really really bad)
I forgot some things, but yeah, mainly that 



			
				Lord Tyki Mikk said:
			
		

> ? What's the difference between a "typical" manga and "non-typical" manga?


Characters in a non-typical manga will look in some situations more humans, meaning that they won't always be able to solve some problems because of their love for their friends. The story will also look fresher,since standard shonen always follow a generic formula for the storyline . Characters's death will also be more present, it doesn't mean that it needed in a good story, but when no important and popular characters die, the story looks dull since you're never worried about your favorite character




			
				Lord Tyki Mikk said:
			
		

> ? Could you please give examples of a "non-typical" manga and say why they are so?


Full metal alchemist (manga version, not anime). Characters don't gain weird power ups during each battle. They're also more humans. Even though Edward is brave, he's still 15 years old and the reader doesn't know when he will lose it because of the pressure put on him. 
Read what I say for your second question for the rest.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I say Highschool of the Dead, Kekkaishi, and Worst fall under a non-typical action/adventure shounen too.

Or well basically any series that doesn't do this:
Main Protagonist and group of friends w/ supernatural powers split up at a point, they each take on a big baddy for the purpose of saving the world/someone or to gain something.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 3, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Well, since it will be quite awhile before we get another chapter, how about a question. Which exorcist's Innocence would you want? And, what Noah ability?



I'd love to have Lavi's innocence since seals are fine to use  And for the noah ability, Tyki's. No questions asked.
-------------
Hmm, I don't really find DGM that "typical" for a shonen manga. The characters are pretty original to me though the power-ups stuff we've seen might be similar to other manga, but at least they have their own style.

And nothing beats the relationship that goes on between Allen and his master


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 3, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> And nothing beats the relationship that goes on between Allen and his master



His relation is basically a repeat of the Kenshin/Hiko Seijuro one. Those relations never get old though


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 3, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Well, since it will be quite awhile before we get another chapter, how about a question. Which exorcist's Innocence would you want? And, what Noah ability?



As for Innocence I would easily go with Allen's. It's pretty unconventional in it's concept and is continually evolving and also the type is a lifesaver when it comes to being infected with the Akuma virus.

As for a Noah ability...I'd probably go with Tyki's. Pwning people from the inside rocks.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd Definatly want Cross' Gun. and Tyki's ability.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 3, 2007)

tictactoc said:


> His relation is basically a repeat of the Kenshin/Hiko Seijuro one. Those relations never get old though



Ahh, I totally forgot about that in RK. But yea, it's more fun when the teacher calls his student a baka instead of going easy on him


----------



## bonziblueboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Is Tease considered a Noah ability? = o

Killer man eating breeding butterfly FTW.

If Not, obviously Tyki.

But so far I think I like Lavi's innocence the most.  Having different elements and styles etc and I've never really seen a really cool Hammer in a manga or anime.


----------



## Sairou (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol, Lavi's hammer!!! power hammer extend!!! Err oopz, I meant "Size-shifting hammer, grow, grow, grow!!!" xD and noah ability could either be tyki's or lulubear's (filler noah). =D Oh yeah, another non-typical shounen could be Death Note right? =]


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah Death note is a non typical shounen. Sometimes it looks more like a Seinen


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 8, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> As for Innocence I would easily go with Allen's. It's pretty unconventional in it's concept and is continually evolving and also the type is a lifesaver when it comes to being infected with the Akuma virus.
> 
> As for a Noah ability...I'd probably go with Tyki's. Pwning people from the inside rocks.



I would go with both too. But only Allen's cause Crown Clown looks so cool lol.

And yeah DN does seem like a Seinen.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Who *woudln't* want Crown Clown. lol I'd be set if I had it.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah man. Crown is just too cool. Lavis hammer comes second for me.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 10, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Well, since it will be quite awhile before we get another chapter, how about a question. Which exorcist's Innocence would you want? And, what Noah ability?



Linali's boots or allen's arm. Both are win to me. 

I would definitely want Rhode's ability thought Tyki's is interesting as well.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2007)

Linali activated her level two but we saw that in the manga around chapter 50ish though we might also see kandes level two weapon soon to since they did get them when they were traveling and stuff


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

very good manga.. imo


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 10, 2007)

Miranda's innocence power would be sooo useful if it didn't have that setback :sweat

I mean..even Orihime's powers are actually a bit better :/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 10, 2007)

More like a lot better, Miranda's is only temporary which makes it almost useless. ;_;

Couple more weeks left till the next chapter comes.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2007)

she might get a upgrade for it to stay or something, though they are going to get more messed up once they get out of that room cause he power is still on them :S


----------



## EdgeoO (Sep 15, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Miranda's innocence power would be sooo useful if it didn't have that setback :sweat
> 
> I mean..even Orihime's powers are actually a bit better :/



Orihime can bring people back from the dead. That is the best power ever. Ever.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

so umm... did Road die or what ?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

There's supposed to be a chapter after the next week right?


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

anyone mind asking my question ? :sad


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> so umm... did Road die or what ?


No...it just appears that way... [/tarding]


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

well im like just curious since it was the lamest way i could imagine her dying.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> well im like just curious since it was the lamest way i could imagine her dying.


Yea, that's why I think she's not dead...but I don't know what everyone else thinks...


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

if she really died that way... ill never read another work of this author, first he builds up an awesome character, to just kill her off... stupidly


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> if she really died that way... ill never read another work of this author, first he builds up an awesome character, to just kill her off... stupidly


Have faith... 

She is still alive, it's only a matter of when she'll return

The author is female...


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

explains the lack of love for the hot womens


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> so umm... did Road die or what ?



Nope. Imo.

Road acted as if the true "her" is something else entirely so i'm led to believe she'll appear again later. And i pray to the powers that be that she's not an old woman


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm a anime watcher and was wondering what chapter should I continue with?
I heard the anime is becoming a fillerfilet


----------



## spaZ (Sep 15, 2007)

first chapter it will make alot more sense that way


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 15, 2007)

>_>; Is there something critical missing in the anime that justifies reading it from the start? D:


----------



## spaZ (Sep 15, 2007)

Not really its just that it gets confusing if you don't read from the start even if you have watched the anime up to where ever


----------



## spaZ (Sep 15, 2007)

186? wtf you talking about theres not even that many chapters and OVA?


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

XD wrong thread, thought i was in HxH thread


like spaz said chap 1 would make most sense


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh k... I'll just look over the firsts chapters then.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 22, 2007)

Does anyone know when 130 will be out?


----------



## Novalis (Sep 22, 2007)

Chapter 130 is scheduled for next week (Friday).


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 22, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> I'm a anime watcher and was wondering what chapter should I continue with?
> I heard the anime is becoming a fillerfilet


You can start from Chapter 43 but preferably chapter 1.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 23, 2007)

Guschinger said:


> Chapter 130 is scheduled for next week (Friday).



Yes! At last!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 23, 2007)

Cross vs. Earl fight better be epic after this long wait of torture


----------



## Gene (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think that's going to happen now since the whole place is collapsing. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 24, 2007)

^lol, this is true, maybe they will trade a couple more hits before they really have to leave.  I wonder if we are going to see Rabi and Choji at the end of the chapter or something, wondering how they faired after that nasty fall.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 24, 2007)

this chapter better be worth waitin this long. i cant wait to see the outcome. there's almost nothing to stand on.


----------



## Cipher (Sep 24, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> >_>; Is there something critical missing in the anime that justifies reading it from the start? D:



The anime watered down the story with a lot of edits and tons of fillers.  The entire flow and feel of the manga is gone in the anime.  That's why I'd start at the beginning.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 25, 2007)

Look on the bright side. The fillers prevented the anime from making up its own ending and now we're officially back to canon


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm so glad this series is coming back next week.  Sadly it's coming out the same week HxH comes out so I'm obviously more excited for that one.


----------



## Gene (Sep 25, 2007)

^DGM comes back this week.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, since HxH gets all the glory next week. Which it so much needs.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 25, 2007)

I wonder what happened to Kanda and Krory, the oh forgotten.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 25, 2007)

Gang-raped by a bunch of horny Akumas. nah j/k, they're too pimp for that shit.

They're probably lying around or have been rescued already.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm betting most likely Cross saved those two.

Hopefully >.<


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 25, 2007)

I think they're pretty safe.

Somehow. :sweat


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 25, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I'm betting most likely Cross saved those two.
> 
> Hopefully >.<



My personal bet: Modified akuma saved them.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Or Chaouji's innocence has some type of rockets equipped to them, and he saves lavi.


----------



## Kreig (Sep 25, 2007)

Please tell me DGM will be back this week?


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2007)

Kreig said:


> Please tell me DGM will be back this week?



Indeed it is.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Sep 25, 2007)

all the exorcists will survive, its bound to go that way


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah it's this week


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2007)

I think Cross probably saved them before he got to Allen. I am so happy that D.Gray-man is returning this week.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

nah i hope we have some deaths, like that vampire, never liked the dude.


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 26, 2007)

YOu hate Crowley even after crowley did that badass transformation?


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

yes.

i never liked him, he annoys me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 26, 2007)

His attitude might annoy some people, Id on't exactly like the pussies much either. But when gets all tough and serious, he's my favorite almost.


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Sep 26, 2007)

I know about Dr. Grayman from jump ultimate stars. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

he's never my favouriite, he's like a filler character in my eyes


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 26, 2007)

Someone feed me some spoilers........................

I don't know if I can wait a day or two... Maybe, hopefully not more.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 27, 2007)

崩れた地面から這い上がって伯爵に斬りかかるアレン
結局伯爵逃げる

師匠が何か喋ってアレンに「お前に手伝ってもらうためにノアから助けてやったんだ」
アレン「てつだう・・・？」
師匠「任務だ」

よく分からんのでこれしかできません 

:3


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2007)

translaveate it for me mori, i don't know kanji


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 27, 2007)

Mori's torturing us all 

*don't want to use crappy translator


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn this is all I got.

Climbing from the land which deteriorates, the allene which it starts to cut in the count the count it escapes after all Something master talking, in allene "it makes you help in order helping from Noah, it is the う which is allene which is" "Tetsu...? "The master" it is duty ", Being not to understand well, only this it is possible

lol


----------



## Mori` (Sep 27, 2007)

translation from kirimi @ mh


*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen climbs out of the crumbling land to attack the Earl, but in the end the Earl got away.

Cross: I saved you from the Noah because I need your help.
Allen: Help?
Cross: With my mission/task.


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2007)

moridin said:


> translation from kirimi @ mh
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



that makes me lol, because if he didn't need help he'd leave him to die


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 27, 2007)

I saw the extended spoiler in MH and it looks like two of my favorite characters died off kanda and lavi... tis a sad day indeed .

This sense of loss and helplessness should definatly help allens character and determination to kill the earl grow.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I read another spoiler somewhere saying that Cross gained the power to control the ark from the old traitor noah I guess. So confirms that hes not a Noah


----------



## Mori` (Sep 27, 2007)

chapter sounds great

this next arc is going to be epic <3


----------



## kaz (Sep 27, 2007)

Indeed. 

The chapter is going to be a great comeback chapter from the looks of it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 27, 2007)

Nooooo, I hope this isn't true.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kanda/Lavi/Chaoji/Crowley are all dead? Stated from Cross. I hope that isn't true, how wouldhe know anyways. =/


----------



## spaZ (Sep 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He doesn't know probably he just says there dead because its almost impossible for anyone to survive that though this is shoen so I wouldn't be surprised if they escaped some how.


----------



## kaz (Sep 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



I don't know, but I rather have some characters die off rather than making DGM a typical shounen. Also, surely, if Lenalee is the Heart, she'd probably having some amazing healing abilities. So they'll probably be brought back to life anyways (I hope not).





Detailed spoiler from kirimi:


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler 130_ 



VERY rough translation.

---

As the Ark continues to crumble, Linalee is next to fall but she is rescued by Allen's clown belt. Allen is not doing so well though, and his blood drips onto Linalee's face. Lelo escapes from the stone wall mountain and it sees the confrontation/battle between Cross and the Earl.

The Earl return's Cross's greeting (from 129) with, "It's the Hide-and-seek-Cross-chan~ ♡"

Cross shoots him with his weapon.

Cross: I'm not in the mood to engage in your dim-wit talk. If you're just here for the banter, get out.
Earl: Get out? This is *my* Ark, though.
Cross: You just tossed it, didn't you? This Ark that's taken off from Edo, is like a ducky boat whose had it's wings ripped off. Number 14. Because it's the date of the Noah traitor's curse.

Earl: So, it really is you. You're the one that man gave the capabilities of the player to.

[* T/N: This is really vague because I forget what this word 奏者 (player? navigator?) means in context. He's not saying Cross is the traitor, but that the traitor gave Cross the ability to... control the Ark, I think? ]

Above them, Allen and Linalee have overheard the exchange. The Earl continues speaking.

Earl: The heart of the Ark has already been moved to the new ship. Even a 奏者 cannot control the Ark without the heart. In the end, this Ark will be the coffin that will suck all your Exorcist blood dry.

The Earl laughs evilly, sending Allen into rage.

Linalee: Don't! Or your injuries will...

But, Allen doesn't listen. He shouts out, "Ravi! Chaoji! Kanda!!"

He grabs his Innocence sword and goes for the Earl. The Earl merely applauds the hatred he sees in Allen's eyes and engages him in battle. They're falling (er, because there's no ground now, I think), but Cross stops their battle and halts Allen's fall with his Maria coffin something. Allen screams at Cross to release him from the spell, but Cross restrains him calmly.

Cross: The rage has gone to your head because of the death of your friends. Stupid boy, don't fight the Earl using hatred.

Lelo rejoins the Earl.

Earl: Thanks to you, Tiki has awakened. Because this child has been subconciously supressing his Noah side. Every generation, I look forward to these children of happy memories.

[* T/N: BAD translation. Probably wrong.]

Lelo: Let's go home quickly~~

Earl and Lelo retreat from the scene. Cross, Allen and Linalee are left behind.

Cross: Get up. The reason I saved you from the Noah is because I need your help.
Allen: Help?
Linalee: With what?
Cross: With the/my mission/task.

[* T/N: Can't really tell if it's "the mission" or "my mission" without proper context. ]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 27, 2007)

Kanda is too arrogant to die just like that, he has to be alive. Lavi, might die on the other hand.

Crowley went out pretty great, I wouln't complain if he lives or dies.

Chaoji is useless, he should be raped by a bunch of horny Akumas.


----------



## CocoPuffs (Sep 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope that isn't true about lavi and kanda dead, maybe the Earl has a way to turn them into noah's and they will end up being under his command :X I really don't want them dead.....cept chaoji, could care less


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 27, 2007)

Man I just hope that no one dies.


----------



## kaz (Sep 28, 2007)

Reposting what I posted at mh.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 130 pictures_ 















RAW here: Chapter 130


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 28, 2007)

Oohh thanks for the pics! Lovin the art more and more!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 28, 2007)

xD great chapter ^_^


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 28, 2007)

Great chapter =/= Killing off cool characters


----------



## Mori` (Sep 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



firstly its only cross's word, secondly losing them doesn't mean the next bit of the story will suck. It looks like we'll now be following Allen and Cross which should be all kinds of awesome and interesting since cross presumably knows quite a lot about just about everything =p


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 28, 2007)

heh maybe cross needs allen becouse he has both dark and light side (ligh is the inosence and dark is the left eye ) ^^

perhaps cross wants to use allen to open the egg from previous chapters ^^


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2007)

I know they ain't dead, but I think it would be a great twist to the story if they did.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2007)

Allen learned Getsuga Tenshou.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 28, 2007)

Lavi and Kanda, I don't believe it but Cross is all kinds of cool so it might even out.... Who knows?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 29, 2007)

I find it odd that Allen forgot to mention Crowley when he was yelling out his comrade's names..


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the DDL!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2007)

Crowley's a grown ass man.  He doesn't need teens and kids yelling his name.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 29, 2007)

So it seems like this Ark arc (yes that's what it's called now) is finally over. Chapters 77-130, pretty damn long. The mission Cross discussed should make up the next arc.

Next chapter will be crucial, if we don't hear of Lavi, Kanda, Crowley, and Chaoji then they may actually be dead, as insane as that may sound.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow I sure hope they just dont die off suddenly like that.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 29, 2007)

the art for this chapter was just amazing omg allan looked awesome when he went psycho lol


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 29, 2007)

So I guess the wait was good too eh?


----------



## kaz (Sep 29, 2007)

Good comeback chapter.

Glad Tyki made out alive. He'll most likely be in the next arc.

Cross needs Allen for his mission. Sounds like the new arc will be a good one.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 29, 2007)

Damn, let this "mission" be saving the others first. Then start the new arc afterwards


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Damn, let this "mission" be saving the others first. Then start the new arc afterwards



Seems like Cross already mentioned that Allen lost his friends. I doubt they will be looking for them.

Though, if DGM wants to remain a typical shounen, then they'll probably miraculously find the missing somewhere along the path.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 30, 2007)

Argh, but I don't want Cross's words to be interpreted that way 

But if that's true, then..Chaoji's screentime was practically a waste imo :/


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 30, 2007)

Someone do me a favor and upload Franky House's DGM 129.  I want compare. ><

I totally can't seem to find it.  Hmm...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 30, 2007)

The Earl escaped through a portal that looked like what Rhode could create. Interesting. I wonder if he simply has the same power, or if that was her doing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2007)

I noticed that too.

Jeez, Cross is so freaking badass.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh that's FH's?  Oh... heh I already have that one and from Angelz.  I thought they were "seperate" releases.

Then all is gravy. ><


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 30, 2007)

They both look practically the same quality.

But I like FHs font more, easier readable.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well now that they r about to get off the ark...i wanna c every1 at the order tell Allen hes a General. After this mission of course that they must do with Cross.I cant imagine what Allens face is gonna be like


----------



## Gene (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah Binktopia's font was too thin. I had to magnify it sometimes to read it.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 30, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> yea, HQ Bleach scans from M7 are the way to go



Yeah of course lol. And also, I thnk MS Bleach font is too big or doesnt look that good.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2007)

Much thanks mighty pimp


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 30, 2007)

D. Gray has been dropping in quality.....drastic drops in quality....


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 30, 2007)

Ehhh how? Current chapter was amazing.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 30, 2007)

This chapter and all the one's before it have been absolutely amazing. Both in story and art quality.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree fully with you. D.Gray-man is at its prime right now. Ever since beginning of Tokyo arc IMO.


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2007)

I think he may be a bit bitter because the current condition of Allen's friends are unknown.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 1, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> I think he may be a bit bitter because the current condition of Allen's friends are unknown.



Personally i'm more worried about Rhode


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope that Rhode is still alive. 

This chapter was great and I want to know more about the "fourteenth" that the Earl and Cross were talking about.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 1, 2007)

Without Road, Tyki will be so lonely 

*prays that she's alive


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyki might robably live out the rest of his life normally with his 3 buddies back at the mines.

Then when the time comes he might help one side out.


----------



## Kuroro (Oct 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I hope that Rhode is still alive.
> 
> This chapter was great and I want to know more about the "fourteenth" that the Earl and Cross were talking about.



Didn't Cross and Earl reference the "Fourteenth" something as "the Musician"?  It was stated in this chapter that the traitor Noah, whose shadowy figure looks a bit more solid, passed his power on to the "Fourteenth" when he cursed the arc.  

Is it possible that "the musician" would be a Noah?  Thus far, there should be thirteen Noah altogether if memory serves me right, and with the death of the traitor, that would put the potential number of Noah at twelve.  Interesting.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 1, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Tyki might robably live out the rest of his life normally with his 3 buddies back at the mines.
> 
> Then when the time comes he might help one side out.



Yea, that's true. But he needs _both_ sides to balance himself


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope the whole DGM ends with Tyki and Allen playing Poker. That would be amazing.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay, guys. The anime's back to canon now 

CROWN CLOWN ANIMATED!


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Okay, guys. The anime's back to canon now
> 
> CROWN CLOWN ANIMATED!


God...so much win in that OP...


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2007)

Mai said:


> God...so much win in that OP...



Agreed.

Crown Clown is a pretty damn cool design. If only in his sword form would he have a left arm and have the claws from Crown Clown, it'd be complete wickedness.


----------



## Sairou (Oct 2, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Crown Clown is a pretty damn cool design. If only in his sword form would he have a left arm and have the claws from Crown Clown, it'd be complete wickedness.


Agreed as well!! Finally D.Gray-man Anime is gonna get the popularity it deserves for the awesomeness of the Asia Arc!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bak Chan and Fou in the OP=instant win for me!!! =D


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 2, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! Ive been waiting for this moment since the manga!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Oct 4, 2007)

wow from the new spoiler we finally know that " Allen is the controler/player" the one who can drive the ark and stop the download ^^ and most likly the shadow in Allens dreams (in close death moment) who stoped allens hand at getting to linali was the fallen noah ^^ , from spoiler the shadow pointed at a piano and so he confirmed that allen is qualificated to be an controler ^^


So now that i think maybe the fallen noah indead met with cross but he told him who is capable of becoming the controler (he pointed at allen so cross found him and took care of him ^^ ) and then he was killed by earl ^^ (but why did he betrayed other noah hmmm ) 

ok here is a spoiler from MH


*Spoiler*: __ 



長いけどごめん

あの赤ちゃんの頭がある場所でピアノを奏でる伯爵

煽り:伯爵が奏でる破滅の調べ!!
第131夜 奏者の影

ﾌﾛﾜ｢ふん!!｣
方舟の外では､ティエドールが合体アクマをイノセンスで次々に潰していく
そんな中でマリがノイズを察知
ﾏﾘ｢!? 空から新しいノイズが聴こえてくるｯ！｣
見上げると､空に円を描いて現れる白い無数の四角(多分白鍵?)
｢何だあれは!?｣
伯爵がピアノを弾くと､円の中央には黒い方舟がうっすら現れる
ﾏﾘ｢何だっ｣
ｷｴ｢何かが 空に｣
そして伯爵がピアノを弾き鳴らすと同時に黒い方舟はハッキリとその姿を見せる
ﾌﾞｯｸ｢方舟っ!!?｣
方舟に気を取られて､次の瞬間に合体アクマの攻撃を受けるブックマン
ﾌﾞｯｸ｢!! ぐっ｣
ﾐﾗﾝﾀﾞ｢ブックマン!!｣
ミランダは駆け寄ってイノセンスでブックマンを回復
ﾌﾞｯｸ｢黒い方舟だと!?｣ﾐﾗﾝﾀﾞ｢！ ブックマンあそこを見て｣
ﾏﾘﾌﾛﾜ｢!!｣
見上げると､白い方舟が崩れてバラバラになっている
｢白いほうが崩れてっ 空の奥へ 飲まれていくっ!!｣
ﾌﾞｯｸ｢！｣
ﾏﾘ｢ブックマン あの中には神田達がいるんじゃないのか｣
マリは攻撃を防いでいる
ﾐﾗﾝﾀﾞ｢どんどん崩れる！ アレンくん達はどうなるのっ｣
ﾌﾞｯｸ(伯爵の目的はこれか！)
ﾏｵｻ｢そんな チャオジーもあそこにいるんじゃ！｣
ﾌﾞｯｸ(ラビ!!)
ﾐﾗﾝﾀﾞ｢そんな｣

空に飲まれる方舟を見上げて嘆くミランダ
｢そんなのイヤよおっ!!｣

｢任務!?｣
ｸﾛｽ｢オレが何の為に来たか知ってるだろうが｣
崩れる方舟の中､アレンとリナリはクロスと話している
ｱﾚﾝ｢！ アクマの生成工場の破壊！｣
ﾘﾅﾘ｢この方舟に生成工場があるんですか!?｣
ｸﾛｽ｢部屋はまだ残っている 生成工場へ開けろティム｣
ｱﾚﾝ｢ティム!?｣
するとクロスの頭上のティムが光り､アレン達を飲み込み
そして､一瞬のうちに大量の守化髏が倒れている部屋へ
ｱﾚﾝ｢えっこ ここは なんだこれ 死体!?｣
ｸﾛｽ｢この部屋 ｢生成工場｣の番人共だ｣
ｱﾚﾝ｢生成工場!?ここが？｣
ﾘﾅﾘ｢！ アレンくんうしろっ｣
アレンとリナリの背後には例の巨大卵があり､既に上の方が分解され始めている
ｸﾛｽ｢そのでかい玉が伯爵が造ったアクマの魔導式ボディの｢卵｣だ
ブッ壊してぇんだが結界が張られてて解除すんのに時間が足りん｣
卵からは鼓動が聞こえる
ｱﾚﾝ(息づいてる？ まさかっ)
ｸﾛｽ｢上を見ろ
生成工場が方舟転送の最後の部屋だ 卵が転送され消えた瞬間
オレ達もろとも方舟は消滅する｣
部屋の周囲が崩れて大きく揺れる
ｱﾚﾝ｢うわっ どっどうするんですか師匠!?｣
クロス小さく舌打ち
ｸﾛｽ｢止めるしかねｪだろ｣
ｱﾚﾝ｢え？｣
ｸﾛｽ｢要は｢卵｣を奪えればいい
方舟を起動させてこの転送を止めれば｢卵｣は新しい方舟に届かない｣

ｱﾚﾝ｢こんな得体の知れない舟どうやって!?｣
ﾘﾅﾘ｢元帥 何か知ってるんですか？ 方舟を動かせる方法を？｣
ｸﾛｽ｢オレじゃない お前がやるんだ アレン｣
ｱﾚﾝ(!!?)
半分が転送されようとしている卵に術をかけるクロス
ｸﾛｽ｢オン(梵字) ａ(ｱﾊﾞﾀ) ｕ(ｳﾗ) ｍ(ﾏｻﾞﾗｶﾄ) 効けよ！ 縛(ﾊﾞﾙ)!!!｣
卵の表面に梵字が浮かび上がって転送が止まる
ｸﾛｽ｢術で転送を邪魔して若干だが進行を遅らせる お前が舟を動かせアレン!｣
手に力を入れて､クロスは術を保っている
ｸﾛｽ｢急げ もう消滅の時間だ｣
ｱﾚﾝ｢は？ まってください 何言ってるか全然分かりません師匠!!｣
ｸﾛｽ｢とっておきの部屋を開ける ティムに従え｣
アレンに迫るティム
ｸﾛｽ｢そうすりゃ分かる｣
ｱﾚﾝ｢どうして僕がっ｣
ティムと共にアレンは光に吸い込まれる
ﾘﾅﾘ｢アレンくんっ!!｣
ｸﾛｽ｢お前にしかできんからだ 馬鹿弟子｣
同時にクロスとリナリのいた足場も崩れ始める
ｱﾚﾝ(僕にしかって？)

ｱﾚﾝ｢!?｣
気がつくとアレンはソファの上に寝ていた
いつの間にか周りは真っ白で簡素な広い部屋に変わっている
ｱﾚﾝ｢ここはっ 師匠 リナリー？｣
辺りを見回してアレンは起き上がる
ｱﾚﾝ｢方舟の中なのか？｣
｢ココハ千年公モ知ラナイ ｢14番目｣ノ秘密部屋｣
大きな窓にコートを着た人影が映る
何かが脈打ってる
ｱﾚﾝ｢お前は！｣
(リナリーが泣いてたあの夢でみた)
｢オレノ ｢鍵｣｣
影は窓に映ったピアノを指差す
｢オレノ｣
ｱﾚﾝ｢？ カギ？｣
アレンが部屋を振り返ると､そこには同じピアノ､そしてティム
ｱﾚﾝ｢ティムキャンピ？｣
｢オレノティムキャンピー
｢アレン｣｢ティムキャンピー｣ フタツガ｢奏者ノ資格｣｣

煽り:謎渦巻く方舟!!アレンがなぜ!!?
柱予告:ついに方舟の崩壊が止まり､激戦に終止符が!!





*Spoiler*: __ 



ハートじゃない、カツラだ。

っていうか、アレンウォーカーって変な名前だな。
変じゃないけど、かなり不気味な名前だな。
マナウォーカーなんてもっと不気味だけどな。
不気味さを例えるなら、リュークがざんぱくとうで戦ってるかんじなんだな。

マナは死んでないよ。
ミリスマゼル解散して、出番が少なくなったんさ。

ラビは熊本人さ。
『あんたがたどこさーひごさーひごどこさーくまもとさーくまもとどこさー』
唄いすぎたんさ
でも熊本はどこさじゃなくて、本当はどけさって使うんさ。
ここテストに出るよ。

序盤は外にいる奴ら中心
後半はアレンがクロスに伯爵の知らない「14番目」に飛ばされる
昔夢に出てきた奴出現
奏者の資格は「アレン」と「ティム」




and someones summary 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ah, so Allen IS the Controller.(And Tim too.)

Well, not exactly IS, considering I'm still trying to sort this whole 'Allen and Tim are controllers' thing out, but him being able to enter the fourteenth secret room that the Earl doesn't even know about and meet this random shadow that appeared in his dream and Cross' repeated emphasis of "Only you can do it." must mean something, right?

Anyway, the Earl is playing his big baby-headed organ/piano? in the beginning. On the outside world, the exorcists are fending off those giant akumas when Mari detects a new noise. They look up, and see lots of white rectangle-like things forming a circle in the place where the sky had...disappeared. A black ark appears in the middle of it, and the white ark(the cube) starts to dissolve. Bookman got owned because he was distracted by it. Miranda wonders if that's where the group are, and screams in denial "I don't want this!!".

Back in the ark, Cross asks Timcanpi to open up the path. They were engulfed in light, and arrived at the place where Cross was first seen in the Ark arc. That is the 'factory' of akumas. And the egg is literally the 'egg' for all akuma bodies. Cross states that this room and the egg will be the last to be transported, if the egg is transported, the ark will crumble. He asks Allen to activate the Ark and stop the transmission. Allen goes wtf. Cross tells Allen to go with Timcanpi while Allen wtfs some more. Cross then uses some kind of incantation to get in the way of the transmission and to stall Allen some more time. Allen and Tim were engulfed in light while the floor beneath Cross and Linali crumbles.

Allen wakes up on a sofa. He looks around. He's in a simple white room. The shadow of someone wearing a coat is reflected onto the window. Allen stares in shock with recognition - it's the one he saw in his dream when he was near death.

"My.."key"..."(he might mean literally a key to open doors, or he might mean the keyboard)

The shadow says this and presses his finger to the piano reflected in the window. Allen looks around and sees the same piano in the room, and also Tim. Allen wonders why Tim's there, when the shadow suddenly declares that both of them are "The Right of the Controller".





ehhhh cant wait for chatper  ^^^^


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy shit @ that spoiler.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 4, 2007)

Spoilers is too long for my eyes. xD I'll wait for the chapter this time.


----------



## Kuroro (Oct 4, 2007)

Spoilers, if they are true, certainly sound interesting.  It makes me wonder whether or not if Allen does possess a "dark-half" to himself like the Noah.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Oct 4, 2007)

hmm I've been wondering about the Earls sword in 130chapter -__- well where the hell did he pull this sword out ?? normaly Lero (umbrella) is the sword 

hope that the chapter will be out in friday morning ^^ eh cant wait for it


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 4, 2007)

ZiBi21 said:


> hmm I've been wondering about the Earls sword in 130chapter -__- well where the hell did he pull this sword out ?? normaly Lero (umbrella) is the sword



He might've pulled it out from his fat ass 

I didn't noticed about that either too, heh. Nice job for pointing that out.


----------



## Sairou (Oct 4, 2007)

Reading the spoilers makes me feel that the 5-week hiatus was really worth it!! =D


----------



## kaz (Oct 4, 2007)

Sairou said:


> Reading the spoilers makes me feel that the 5-week hiatus was really worth it!! =D



You do know chapter 130 came out last week, right? These are the spoilers for 131.


----------



## Sairou (Oct 4, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> You do know chapter 130 came out last week, right? These are the spoilers for 131.


Yeah, lol, just repeating myself in feeling good about it coming back after awhile. Last week's comeback left us in mystery, and this week's chapter cleared it out, further making the 5 week hiatus worth it to my respect.


----------



## Serp (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol the chapter was amazing , One thing still bugs me, is Cross the 13th Noah!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2007)

Woah, he is?

I would like to see who that shadowy character is talking to Allen.


----------



## Serp (Oct 5, 2007)

What shadowy Guy, I cant remember all I remember last was Cross saying some shit about a mission.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Oct 5, 2007)

The shadow is the shadow (maybe its the owners room memory) of the fallen noah (traitor) and they call him "the 14th noah" , like we know from earl the fallen 14th noah was the one who controled the ark (by playng piano like earl in the dark ark) but he betrayed his familly and gave the rights to control the ark to someone  (now we know that is allen but how and when we dont know ;] )

The white room is a secret room of the 14th noah so even earl dont know about it , so allen+timcanpi= controler ^^ (well i resume that allen will be plying thepiano while tim will give him tunes which he has to play ^^ )

When allen will play the piano the download will stop or maybe even cancel ^^ the cross mission was to destroy the egg (akuma skeleton factory) and to save his (and the rest) ass he needed allen to play the piano and stop teh download 

Hmm but why the noah choose allen to be the new player ? ^^ heh maybe the shadow know that earl killed his body so as a revange he gave it to exorcists (well I think that he gave the rights to allen but he was still small so the noah told cross about the room, allen and some other staff)

Heh Allen has many burdens at his back XD  above 100% synchro, fate of becoming the destroyer of time, killing earl, now he become a ark owner XD and at the end he must save his friends  (and that all at back of 15years old kid XD - god nice job ;] )


----------



## Gene (Oct 5, 2007)

MangaShare released 131 at their site.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 5, 2007)

great chapter, suprising and interesting


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2007)

What the shit, spoilers and summaries have all been so confusing.

But the chapter made it easier to understand, musician and shit, wtf. lol


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 5, 2007)

Man that was awesome. I can't wait to see what will happen.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol, Timcanpy gets to play a major role in this arc now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2007)

I wonder what is up with the whole musician thing. Personally I have always thought Allen could be a Noah's clansman, maybe thats why he can play the piano and effect the arc.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 6, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Yeah, here you go.
> 
> DGM 130



Thank you! +rep


Read chapter 130 and 131. Wow, what a plot twist. I can't beleive Tim is finally gonna get a decent role in the plot now!!


----------



## Oldmanmah (Oct 6, 2007)

ZiBi21 said:


> The shadow is the shadow (maybe its the owners room memory) of the fallen noah (traitor) and they call him "the 14th noah" , like we know from earl the fallen 14th noah was the one who controled the ark (by playng piano like earl in the dark ark) but he betrayed his familly and gave the rights to control the ark to someone  (now we know that is allen but how and when we dont know ;] )
> 
> The white room is a secret room of the 14th noah so even earl dont know about it , so allen+timcanpi= controler ^^ (well i resume that allen will be plying thepiano while tim will give him tunes which he has to play ^^ )
> 
> ...



yeah i think the 14th is Mana walker..... Do you notice that mana walker was wearing an oldfashioned suit and a top hat just like noahs do? my guess is that mana walker was thr 14th and the earl killed him beause he gave the rights of controlling the ark to allen, his adoptive son


----------



## Serp (Oct 6, 2007)

Im so confused, where did all these spoilers come from or are they just speculation.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 6, 2007)

Oldmanmah said:


> yeah i think the 14th is Mana walker..... Do you notice that mana walker was wearing an oldfashioned suit and a top hat just like noahs do? my guess is that mana walker was thr 14th and the earl killed him beause he gave the rights of controlling the ark to allen, his adoptive son



Hmm, you may be on the right track  but...did the Earl even killed Mana?


----------



## Oldmanmah (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe....but then again can noahs become akuma? because mana walker became one -,-


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 7, 2007)

ok im giving this manga a 3rd chance

it better be awesome now


----------



## Gene (Oct 7, 2007)

lol a 3rd chance? How far did you read up to when you quit?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, but Timcampi scans did HQ's up to the end of Kanda's fight and then Whatever picked up from then.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 12, 2007)

Low quality raw from Mangahelpers:Rapidshare


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like everyone is alive: Rhode, Lavi, Chaoji, Crowley, and Kanda. And it also looks as if the female Noah from earlier has shown up.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heh but really then Allen played the piano the ark begun to returning to the old self but it looked like the whole ark was made from inosence ^^ the same little plates connecting to each other ^^ And what is interesting that all exorcists (crowley, lavi,chouji and kanda) are alive but there is no sign of Jasdebi, Sweet skin  who are noah ^^ Maybe when allen (an exorcist and inosence user) played the piano the ark remodeled for inosence users and only they could be brought brack from the dead ;] 




heh cant wait for translation and offcourse anime version (I would like to hear the music/tunes that allen played to move the ark)


----------



## Taxman (Oct 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LAVI's ALIVE.........THANK YOU  

ahahahahaha...lulubelle is now definitely canon and not just a character design from that volume 3 appearance


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 13, 2007)

Scan is out: CLICK HERE


----------



## maareek (Oct 13, 2007)

Could someone number of the chapter where Allen saw the fourteenth for 
the first time(in that dream of his).


----------



## Felix (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh the Anime is so screwed now with the re-appearence of the female Noah.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 13, 2007)

Arkanius said:


> Oh the Anime is so screwed now with the re-appearence of the female Noah.


Why, did they kill her off?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 13, 2007)

no they didn't...she was still alive at the end of her ark and the earl came to get her...that's about it...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

Arkanius said:


> Oh the Anime is so screwed now with the re-appearence of the female Noah.



No its not, how did they get her appearance before us manga readers? Most likely they talked to the Mangaka and asked her what they could do with her to make the anime a tad longer. They can still use her not like she did a whole much in the anime either.


----------



## Felix (Oct 13, 2007)

That's the problem. She did nothing when she could.
Its going to create a plot hole.
Oh well...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

No it won't they probably have it all planned out or hell else would they have gotten her design in the first place?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2007)

hmm it looks like road isnt dead afterall, becuase she appeared with the earl


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 13, 2007)

Course not.  Road getting killed at this point of the series is a no-no.  Still to early.  Infact she might not die at all...somehow. 

But that was a nice chapter...very.  Me likey.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 13, 2007)

Arkanius said:


> That's the problem. She did nothing when she could.
> Its going to create a plot hole.
> Oh well...



no..it would have been a plot hole if she died in the anime and now appears in the manga.

the only possible plot hole is if she appears to allen or lenalee and they don't recognize her.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2007)

so what exactly is the musician and why can allen interact with the arc, ive always thought it was a possiblity that he was a clansman, is that the case or is the musician something else


----------



## Taxman (Oct 13, 2007)

^lavi's hammer broke, but it doesn't mean his innocence is destroyed.  Just the weapon that was formed by the innocence...the innocence should be back to that base atom looking state.  Always a chance that Komui can come up with something...xD


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 13, 2007)

setoshi said:


> Where you reading my 4chan thread?



No, I don't go to 4chan.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

Lavi though might get a upgrade now because the hammers gone just like allan in a way maybe.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder if Lavi's new upgrade (whenever it is that he's going to get it) will have something to do with his eyepatch.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2007)

wait a min. if lavi really lost his hammer hes fucked, the only reason allen was able to recover because hes a parasite type, so his innocence is a part of him, if lavi really lost his hammer (hed be like the girl from the filler), hell prolly recover it from among the debris i guess


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

He just has to put inside of a different object and depending on the object he could be alot stronger.


----------



## Felix (Oct 13, 2007)

Taxman said:


> no..it would have been a plot hole if she died in the anime and now appears in the manga.
> 
> the only possible plot hole is if she appears to allen or lenalee and they don't recognize her.



Yes, thats going to be another problem.
The meeting of them again. 

Oh well, I hope they can pull it off. Perhaps the Filler arc was made in close contact with Hoshino. One can always hope


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

It had to be made in close contact with her or hell else would they have gotten her design?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 13, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> wait a min. if lavi really lost his hammer hes fucked, the only reason allen was able to recover because hes a parasite type, so his innocence is a part of him, if lavi really lost his hammer (hed be like the girl from the filler), hell prolly recover it from among the debris i guess



no...he wouldn't be like the girl from the filler...lulubelle actually destroyed that innocence...*the atom shaped thing*...destroying just the crystal ball =/= destroying the actual innocence...same thing goes for lavi...destroying the hammer =/= the actual innocence being destroyed.

he could always get a new weapon since he is still compatible with the innocence, or if the pieces are still around...again...there's komui.


----------



## Felix (Oct 13, 2007)

spaZ said:


> It had to be made in close contact with her or hell else would they have gotten her design?



I recall her beeing in some artworks before...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

post them up than, the only part i remember her being in is her cat form


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 13, 2007)

Great chapter. It's good to see all the exorcists alive  I wonder what's in store for Lavi since he's gonna need a new weapon


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2007)

yea i guess that makes sense, but cant the innocence also be destroyed if it takes too much damage, or does it have to be a clansman that destroys it?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

They just take the innocence out of the weapon most of the time and than destroy it that way. It can't be destroyed when the weapon is though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2007)

I want more Baki, seeing his anime design made him look pretty cool.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2007)

hehe, i want to see more of that guardian chick after seeing her animated


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2007)

Interesting chapter.  I didn't feel like much happened, but next week should be really great.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2007)

yea i m waiting for more of an explanation about the musician from cross
lol the earl was crying


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 14, 2007)

All the Noah's seemed to have a title. Tyki was the Noah of "Pleasure", Jasdebi was the Noah of "Bonds", Road was the Noah of "Dreams", and Skin was the Noah of "Hatred".

I'm assuming that Allen is the Noah of "Music". Thus he is the Musician.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

Except Allan isn't a Noah he just got the power to use that arc from the 14th Noah.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 14, 2007)

Exactly. Somehow Allen gained the abilities of the Fourteenth Noah. Which can only mean one of two things. Mana was the Fourteenth and passed his abilities on to Allen, or Cross met the fourteenth as he was dying and let Allen obtain his obilities.

I'm gonna have to go with the Latter, seeing as Timcanpy also has the Noah's power. And Allen didn't meet Timcanpy until after Mana's death.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 14, 2007)

there are too manga that started off cool but went completely in the "I don't care and I'm not bothering to follow" range for me. 666 Satan and D.Gray Man. Well after the Tyki was the Noah that just won't die, D.Gray just lost it I guess.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

I think Mana is the 14th though like he cursed Allan right? And Allan is the only one that has ever been cursed why would the Earl let any of them curse anyone so they know who is a Akuma and who isn't? Unless he had the power of the Noah and gave Allan that power through the curse maybe?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 14, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Exactly. Somehow Allen gained the abilities of the Fourteenth Noah. Which can only mean one of two things. Mana was the Fourteenth and passed his abilities on to Allen, or Cross met the fourteenth as he was dying and let Allen obtain his obilities.
> 
> I'm gonna have to go with the Latter, seeing as Timcanpy also has the Noah's power. And Allen didn't meet Timcanpy until after Mana's death.



Except...it would be odd for Mana to become an akuma if he was originally a noah in the first place


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

But hes still human so its possible.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Oct 14, 2007)

D: does anybody have links to these? preferably not .rar files, they eat my computer.

And don't forget Kanda's gonna need a new weapon too, Lavi's wasn't the only broken one... <<>>


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2007)

links to what?....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 14, 2007)

Probably means chapters.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 14, 2007)

Mana could have simply lost his Noah side after giving it to Allen and reverted back to a normal human.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2007)

you cant just give someone noah power, its not like the curse mana gave allen
- if allen has noah power he had to have been a noah to begin with you have to be born with the noah gene, and if the it was that simple to pass it one , if possilbe, why not just give the power directly to cross and let him use it


----------



## Kameil (Oct 15, 2007)

It probably is possible to gain a Noah's power by receiving it.....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2007)

have you not read the manga (noah become as such because they have genes they are born with), do you not know basic biology - genes cant be passed like that, you cant just say poof, hers my genes,  and then your not answering the second question  why give it to allen when cross is more like to suceed in the mission


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting fact, btw.

Apparently Tyki was fighting with his own powers limited. But exactly WHY would erasing his "Noah" enable Tyki to power up? Did he have two different powers, one which was suppressing the other?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2007)

i dont think his noah really got erased, because like you said why would his power go up, hed just be a regular guy
im still baffled as to what exactly allen can with his sword, because so far all hes done is make tyki mikk stronger


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I hope the future chapters explain more about how Allen is connected to the 14th..just to get some facts straight.



Kira Uzumaki said:


> im still baffled as to what exactly allen can with his sword, because so far all hes done is make tyki mikk stronger



It was supposed to get rid of the evil that lies within someone, in this case..a noah. But Allen's sword's technique backfired so Tyki might had been an exception to this.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2007)

backfired, understatemetn of the year, i was like awesome allens got this bad ass sword and so far it really sucks
his omega form was actually a downgrade in my opinon


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 15, 2007)

Yea. He loses an arm and then gets torn up by the newly powerred Tyki. biggest backfire I've ever seen for a Protagonist's new power up. Which makes it in a way original.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 15, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Yea. He loses an arm and then gets torn up by the newly powerred Tyki. biggest backfire I've ever seen for a Protagonist's new power up. *Which makes it in a way original*.



I agree. So it won't look like the good guys always win in the end


----------



## spaZ (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yeah now that I think about it, it really is original lol though Allan still messed up Tyki before. Though Tyki wasn't suppose to go all pysco like that anyway though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2007)

well hopefully there are more benefits to having the musician power, and that can supplement his up-downgrade


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Yea. He loses an arm and then gets torn up by the newly powerred Tyki. *biggest backfire I've ever seen for a Protagonist's new power up.* Which makes it in a way original.



You need to read more seinen then.


----------



## Sairou (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone else notice the scene where Marie, Miranda and Bookman are checking out the cube bust out along with the ground breaking apart in the 3rd OP? Can we call it foreshadowing from the anime for the manga since those scenes were depicted in this chapter?! Maybe the mangaka *IS* working with the anime team. If that's the case, then I'm pretty sure that would be why Lulubell has been made canon in this recent chapter, =D


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 16, 2007)

Sairou said:


> Anyone else notice the scene where Marie, Miranda and Bookman are checking out the cube bust out along with the ground breaking apart in the 3rd OP? Can we call it foreshadowing from the anime for the manga since those scenes were depicted in this chapter?! Maybe the mangaka *IS* working with the anime team. If that's the case, then I'm pretty sure that would be why Lulubell has been made canon in this recent chapter, =D



i read the chapter and then watched ep 52 and  was like wow, the ark disapperaing is part of the credits - its highly possible that the mangka has a good amount of influence on the anime
ive actually been wondering about the ending with lenalee though, nothing seemed to happen in the anime or the manga up  to this point to show that she gets abadoned by the others - or the scene where it looks like everyone is dead around her, i want if this foreshadows something


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks for the raw, nice quality..


----------



## Gene (Oct 19, 2007)

MangaShare released 133 at their site.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Oct 20, 2007)

Awwww, happy reunion time~ xD.
Hey, did anyone else notice that Allen's scar has evolved? O__o (on his eye.) 

Lavi's expression when Kanda came in the door was like the funniest thing EVER xDD. Like a puppy. Wow.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 20, 2007)

wow this manga ch was a disappointment, its was good up to the half way point, i thought they were gonna reveal something more about allen
and then lavi the kill joy just ruined it , i was like wtf allen was about to grill cross, and then that idiot intrerrupts


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh well, this leaves something to be explained in the next chapter (hopefully). Pretty cliched happy ending to the arc XP


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> wow this manga ch was a disappointment, its was good up to the half way point, i thought they were gonna reveal something more about allen
> and then lavi the kill joy just ruined it , i was like wtf allen was about to grill cross, and then that idiot intrerrupts



i wouldent call that a dissapointment, they'll reveal all that stuff when its ready to be revealed..


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

I wonder what the next chapter will bring. Maybe the Earl finds out bout the arc and goes crazy?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2007)

₪DreamZ₪ said:


> I wonder what the next chapter will bring. Maybe the Earl finds out bout the arc and goes crazy?



no i doubt it, just from the presentation i can tell we wont be seeing the earl for a while, atleast a couple chapters anyway..


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

In that case, its probably a return to base or a journey home to recuperate. Sort of a stop gap between arcs


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2007)

₪DreamZ₪ said:


> In that case, its probably a return to base or a journey home to recuperate. Sort of a stop gap between arcs



yea exactly, mabye some character development mayhaps? i've been waiting for more allenlinali on the side(but that's just me) or mabye some kanda past explanation, mabye some choaji refining his innocence..alot of things can happen really..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd like for the remaining 8 Noah to atleast be shown.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> yea exactly, mabye some character development mayhaps? i've been waiting for *more allenlinali* on the side(but that's just me) or mabye some kanda past explanation, mabye some choaji refining his innocence..alot of things can happen really..



Thats not just you, Im gunning for some of that too


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Dreamz where do you find all this great DGM artwork. That one in your ava is fantastic.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

Animepaper.net has some good art in its scans section


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 20, 2007)

Haha, Cross failed to impress Lenalee..



Abyssion said:


> I'd like for the remaining 8 Noah to atleast be shown.



I'm hoping for that as well in the next arc.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm intersted in seeing how Lulubell acts in the manga


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

With so many Noahs still left to go, I wonder what else Allen could upgrade


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 20, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> I'd like for the remaining 8 Noah to atleast be shown.



2nd that, id also like to see the rest of the noah, but they are probably gonna be revealed based on how the manga is gonna be, unless there is some new enemy revealed after them


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2007)

₪DreamZ₪ said:


> With so many Noahs still left to go, I wonder what else Allen could upgrade



only thing he can do is improve his current power I guess since I asume the other 3 generals are at least in the general strength range as Cross, unless it's possible to have over 100% integration

EDIT: completely forgot that 
VVVV


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 20, 2007)

All the Generals have over 100% synchronization. Allen needs to do something with this new sword of his. Lavi needs a new hammer and an actual power up, and Linali needs to regain her boots and hair.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

Yea, I definitely want Lenalee back to her old kick ass ways, along with the long flowing hair


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2007)

eh i dont know that i want her back exactly the way she was..i mean dark boots are fine but how about something new maybe? This whole secret connection thing with the innocence allen and linali share i'm hoping is an excuse for some kinda badass powerupgrade she gets down the line.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 20, 2007)

I wouldn't mind if Kanda gets a new weapon rather than getting his katana back, but as long as it's an awesome weapon, I won't mind


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

Yea, a powerup is much needed for Lavi, Lenalee and Kanda.Its only fair after the upgrades that Allen has got, they have to keep up somehow


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2007)

Well Allan does have a completely different innocence than all of them, he was born with his so it was special to begin with. The only way I can see the others getting a power boost would be to get new objects that there innocences reside in or higher sync ratio.

Also did any of you notice Allans left eye at the begining of the chapter? I now am certain that the fallen Noah was Mana.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, the tribal looking eye looks pretty good. Im more than convinced that Allen is somehow connected to the Noah now, along with the Akuma and Innocence.

Triple Threat?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

It also seemed like Allan knew who that Noah was also and than he was about to get say something to Cross but dumb Lavi has to scream.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, its easy to link that to Mana, especially since Mana has always been seen wearing clothes smiliar to Tyki.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 21, 2007)

I am currently on chapter 82, and I have to say, I am truly loving this series more and more. Its structure is by far much better than many other shonen series, and the characters are just amazing.


----------



## Sairou (Oct 21, 2007)

Kakei said:


> I am currently on chapter 82, and I have to say, I am truly loving this series more and more. Its structure is by far much better than many other shonen series, and the characters are just amazing.


Glad to see you're enjoying it!! Things only get better and better from then on up too!! =]


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 21, 2007)

The characters are what hooked me in really. The plot and structure came soon after :3


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 21, 2007)

What hooked me with this series was completely random. I heard the manga mentioned a lot on the boards over at gamefaqs.com so i decided to check out the anime. It was fairly average but still quite enjoyable. I kept watching because there was a cute character in the opening i wanted to see in action (Road! <3)

However. I kinda decided to check the manga, because with shounen it is often true that the manga is better than the anime. And so was the case here as well. I was hooked after the first volume :3

The art is superior to any other modern shounen i've read so far.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

They would rather have fillers first than have a huge naurto filler arc or something like that probably.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2007)

last chapter was awesome and a lil bit touching
i liked it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2007)

spaZ said:


> They would rather have fillers first than have a huge naurto filler arc or something like that probably.



my point is...that if they were going to have to have fillers so early on, then they should have waited till the manga got farther, i mean comeon they arent stupid, didnt they know that 80 chapters wasnt nearly enough if they were to do an anime? Apparently not..


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh well I don't really care about the fillers but I will still watch them since its part of the story in a way.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

This last chapter was amazing. I'm glad everyone's okay.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 21, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> The art is superior to any other modern shounen i've read so far.



I agree with you 10000%.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

With the detail in the art I am surprised that it actually comes out weekly lol.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2007)

This week's chapter was ok.  Am I the only one that wasn't pissed that no one died?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

I am happy no one died, but it would of been nice if one person died it would of added to the story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2007)

Parallax said:


> This week's chapter was ok.  Am I the only one that wasn't pissed that no one died?



they wont die so early in the story, wwaay to early for anyone to die, we have alot of ground to cover


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

A lot sure has happened though in the short amount of time the manga has started.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats one of the best things about this series, the plot doesn't stand still for hundreds of chapters. *cough*Inuyasha*cough*. Plenty has happened already, but compared to what we've yet to seen: The 4 Generals in action, the remaining Noah, Above level 3 Akuma, Kanda's past, The mystery behind Cross' Magic, The truth about the Heart of the Innocence, and so much more can still be done. It's truely exciting.

I hope we get more exorcists for the next arc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Thats one of the best things about this series, the plot doesn't stand still for hundreds of chapters. *cough*Inuyasha*cough*. Plenty has happened already, but compared to what we've yet to seen: The 4 Generals in action, the remaining Noah, Above level 3 Akuma, Kanda's past, The mystery behind Cross' Magic, The truth about the Heart of the Innocence, and so much more can still be done. It's truely exciting.
> 
> I hope we get more exorcists for the next arc.



exactly, and there are still more mysteries being put out there, like the melody, and the connection between allen and linali, and basiclly all that backround behind the scenes stuff that comes up every 30 or so chapters


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Parallax said:


> This week's chapter was ok.  Am I the only one that wasn't pissed that no one died?



well you can take consolation that Skin died.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> well you can take consolation that Skin died.



and possibly jasebadi


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 21, 2007)

Sure hope Jasdebis not dead. At least the Noah dont cry for him so theres still hope


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 22, 2007)

id like to see the others get a power upgrade, but they should not be anywhere near allens level, ive never liked this notion that in manga where there are several main-side characters that they should be close to the main characters level (like in bleach, ichigo should be quiet a bit more powerful than ishida, chad, and co)
-the point is the main character is special, so if everyone has close to his power level it takes something away
-i mean allen is called the destroyer of time

i still dont see mana being a noah, because i thought a)the earl killed the 14th noah when he betrayed the secret, b) can a noah get turned into an akuma, c)wouldnt the earl make somekind of comment when mana became an akuma if he really had been a noah
-but his clothing did always strike me as odd, in a cool way


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Ah, lots to say... 

I agree that they're all headed back to the Order HQ for a regroup/healing/new weapon session, and probably one or two filler missions...? (which I actually think could be rather nice, if used for some character development. There's your desired Allen/Linali right there! ;3. Probably a short arc involving Chouji learning to be an exorcist or something.) Yes, all the other exorcists now need matching power-ups to keep up with Allen, which I'm looking forward to as well. I disagree that the gaps between the main charries and the side heroes should be enormous- if it was TOO big, they wouldn't be of enough help to actually be valuable or interesting at all. Partially the point of having side characters is to still give the audience other characters to like and think are awesome besides the main one. If the only "cool" character who gets to do anything is the main character and the reader doesn't like him/her, they'd stop reading. xP

On the subject of what Allen could still do as a power-up at this point (and of what my theory of the "heart" and/or Allen and Linali's Innocence connection): As I've said before somewhere pages and forever back, I think that the Heart enables the exorcist who is posessed by it to use other Innocences' power. So I think that the final battle between Allen and the Earl will have Allen need to rely on Kanda and Lavi and Linali and Bookman and Krory and everyone else's weapons in addition to his own in order to win. 

Think about it, it'd be cool xD. And sounds like one of those things that a shounen manga would do. Plus, Cross has already proved that it is POSSIBLE to use more than one Innocence at once, even without the heart.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2007)

@Aydengryphongirl - that's quite true infact, if the allen gets too strong it would just be like dbz with goku ALWAYS landing the killing blow no matter who's there and everyone else just getting pawned beforehand. No i think its cool they all have their own strengths and weaknesses. And with that theory of yours about the heart, i'm kind of confused about it, your saying like if allen was the heart he could use lavi's hammer or somthing?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 22, 2007)

as it stands currently lavi and kanada are at least on allen's level or near it now, so why would they need a power up to look even more uber 
we havent even seen lavi do anything besides the fire seal, and he clearly has at least like 10 others in that circle that appears
im not saying the side characters need to be garabage, but lets put it this way the main character should be able to beat any of others in a one on one battle, and i see allen losing potentially to lavi or kanada
with that i dont see all the side characters being at that level theres no point in making lenalee or crowley stronger since, kanada and lavi are already at that level


----------



## spaZ (Oct 22, 2007)

Kanda and Lavi are no where near Allan right now lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2007)

i need my linalipower up >< unlike inoue or kagome from bleach and inuyasha linali just doesnt seem natural being a sack of potatoes, KICKASS LINALI NEED.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 22, 2007)

Kanda is strong as hell, what are you talking about.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Kanda is strong as hell, what are you talking about.



kanda might be strong but i doubt he could own tyki like allen did for that one second before he came back and pwned everyone


----------



## spaZ (Oct 22, 2007)

I am talking about how Allan is in a completely different league than he is.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 22, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I am talking about how Allan is in a completely different league than he is.



I would say Allen is stronger but not in a totally different league. There's still some more Kanda has not shown and the same for Lavi. 

Stronger than them individually? Yes

In a different league? Not so fast my friend.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2007)

yes that's true, and we know they'll ALL have to get stronger to stand any kind of chance against the antagonists, remember how allen and lavi both got pwned by monster!tyki? Quote lavi : "That guy was a monster, we've...still got a long way to go don't we?"


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> kanda might be strong but i doubt he could own tyki like allen did for that one second before he came back and pwned everyone



Allen was at 100%, Kanda isn't.  Allen took down Tyki (at first) only after going 100% (though it could be argued that he could have beaten him beforehand had Tyki not used that vacuum attack).  So I'd imagine that Kanda at 100% would at least be at Allen's level, but that's just me


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 22, 2007)

uh allen didnt even take tyki down, all he did was make him stronger
and i disagree kanada (actually killed the noah he fought) and lavi are close in power, and the latter two strike me as being smarter than allen, a fight is not just about power but strategy as well


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2007)

setoshi said:


> I believe Lenalee's the heart. If she is, there is no need to be on the same level as the others because without her, there is nobody. I think Hoshino will make her not fight the front lines.



no no NO! >< God dammit linali WILL kick ass again, with or without her dark boots, just because of a technicality like using maximum invocation will not make her a useless support person for the rest of her life, like she said, she's an exorcist like allen, this is the only path she can take.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> uh allen didnt even take tyki down, all he did was make him stronger
> and i disagree kanada (actually killed the noah he fought) and lavi are close in power, and the latter two strike me as being smarter than allen, a fight is not just about power but strategy as well



Allen could have killed Tyki but he decided not to and tried exorcicing him (I bet he regrets that)

also it's been confirmed several times by the author that Kanda isn't that smart. (still like the character though)


----------



## spaZ (Oct 22, 2007)

setoshi said:


> You guys are underrating Allen, sure he's been improving constantly but surprisingly he still needs improvement.
> 
> Allen, Lavi, Kanda and Lenalee are all still on the same level.
> 
> ...



No there not. Allan got over a 100% sync ratio with his innocence how many people have done that?, not that many. And plus he was fighting a stronger opponent that Kanda and still raped him none the less until he went berserk.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2007)

exactly, allen IS the shit, the true white devil tyki suggested he was


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2007)

yea he has 100 sync rate and he still couldnt beat his opponent, if you remeber the first general to get killed also 100 sync rate (requirement needed to be a general), so the 100 sync rate is overblown (and im not trying to talk smack about allen, hes my favorite character by far)

and where is stated that kanada is not that smart , i would like to see confirmation by the author that you speak, hes at least smarter than allen


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> and where is stated that kanada is not that smart , i would like to see confirmation by the author that you speak, hes at least smarter than allen



lol that IS confirmation from the author, dont you read the extra stuff at the end of chapters? she once did a list of the main characters from who was smartest to who was dumbest, linali was first, kanda was last


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup, the order was, from dumbest to smartest:

Kanda < Allen < Lavi < Lenalee

I found that to be quite funny


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 23, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> i need my linalipower up >< unlike inoue or kagome from bleach and inuyasha linali just doesnt seem natural being a sack of potatoes, KICKASS LINALI NEED.



I completely agree. Linali (or however you spell her name) had always been a kickass heroine and now she's useless without her Dark Boots. 



Kanda is the dumbest of the four main Exorcists? :amazed 

I thought the order was: Lavi<Allen<Kanda<Linali


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2007)

BTW did anybody who saw episode 55 think it just screamed epic win?? I mean the manga made it flow better of course, but allen crawling onto suman's decaying form clutching his arm with that music in the backround made it like the end of a movie or somthing, win.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2007)

wow, no you can make that list myself<Kanda < Allen < Lavi < Lenalee

i dont tend to read the stuff at the end if its too long, so i skipped over this part, at least lavi is smarter than allen
wow- kanda being the dumbest character i did not see that coming


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> wow, no you can make that list myself<Kanda < Allen < Lavi < Lenalee
> 
> i dont tend to read the stuff at the end if its too long, so i skipped over this part, at least lavi is smarter than allen
> wow- kanda being the dumbest character i did not see that coming



lol well its only in terms of the 4 main characters, they're all pretty smart anyway, just...not as much as each other..


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 24, 2007)

Yea, Im sure it was just for laughs. Maybe smarts in brain, not smarts in battle


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Oct 24, 2007)

Lavi can't be last Dark Dragon, he's the future bookman and that would be kind of sad if any of the other exorcists could beat him xD. It makes me happy that Linali is smartest, yay girl-power! x3 (she does need another power up, or at least her innocence back... her being a useless cheerleader is driving me crazy.) Kanda's really not that smart strategy-wise, though, if you think about it. (And don't get me wrong, he's my favorite character.) He's impulsive though, and far more inclined to just try the slash and bash approach than to sit there and actually plan what he's doing; since he has the uber healing abilities, he doesn't need to consider the risks to his own health like the other exorcists do. (As shown in the anime and manga by his consistent habit of throwing himself in front of bad guys on purpose to beat them, often hurting himself in the process. Anime watchers, Victorio arc anyone?) 

@Inohanyou- basically, if the Heart has the power to destroy all of the Innocences if you get rid of it, why can't it "combine" them all too? Obviously there is a connection between them or there would not be chain destruction if you get rid of the heart ^^.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 24, 2007)

Aydengryphongirl said:


> @Inohanyou- basically, if the Heart has the power to destroy all of the Innocences if you get rid of it, why can't it "combine" them all too? Obviously there is a connection between them or there would not be chain destruction if you get rid of the heart ^^.



lol cause its the "heart" or chain so to speak, its the lifeline of all innocences, but we've never heard of a case where innocences combine..


----------



## spaZ (Oct 24, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised that the heart is split up or something like maybe part in Allan and the other in Linali maybe.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 24, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that the heart is split up or something like maybe part in Allan and the other in Linali maybe.



that's what im thinking as well...exactly that actually.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 24, 2007)

Well those two are connected somehow and theres no real reason right now and its not like they have know each other for that long.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 24, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Well those two are connected somehow and theres no real reason right now and its not like they have know each other for that long.



yea like a year at the very least, but its still awsome, i mean they got the same dreams and everything, and their innocences is the only two that have 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 saved their lives


----------



## ZiBi21 (Oct 24, 2007)

heh but really after the last chapter Im sure about it that Mana was the 14th noah or he had the power of controler , well I think so becouse when Allen was standing in front of the piano his left eye chaneged again but why did his eye so sudenly turn on (without the glass shape). Allen got his left eye from mana so those things are releated like hell ^^  Ehhh cant wait for the new chapter ;]


----------



## spaZ (Oct 24, 2007)

Next chapter most likely will just be one of those that has them parting and stuff until something bad happens again maybe lol.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Oct 24, 2007)

I think next chap. will be everyone going back to the Order to recouperate.

...*feels like this has been said like 20 times already.*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 24, 2007)

*Prays for no timeskip*


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 24, 2007)

There will be a short one, where Lenalee has slightly longer hair and everyone has new and improved innocence XD hopefully


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 24, 2007)

I want a timeskip. Like a training arc if you will.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

i wouldnt mind a timeskip, but i dont think it necessary, a time skip is good in mangas like naruto and 666 satan where at first the main characters are little kids
its good to move them along


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Oct 25, 2007)

I think not a timeskip, but maybe one or two just "regular mission" chapters where they all get used to their new Innocences/powers/have character development would be nice. o__o.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 25, 2007)

LMFAO speed isn't every thing and just because you don't have speed doesn't mean you can't counter attacks. And yes 100% means alot, Alan got another upgrade with it and plus look at all of the generals there considered the strongest because they have synced with there innocences over 100%. 

Yeah he killed one of the dumb but probably weaker ones.. And just because Alan made Tyki go berserk doesn't mean its his fault how the fuck was he suppose to know something like that would of happened.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Hokay, hokay people.... Allen and Kanda are both cool, don't eat eachother... xDDD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

granted speed by itself doesnt mean anything, but kanda does have the power to go along with it
yea not having speed pretty much means you cant counter attack unless 
a) you can predict your opponents movements
or 
b) have an attack that goes in all directions and covers a wide area, so you just aim in a general direction

100 sync does mean alot, im just saying allen's upgrade at 100 sync has yet to be shown to be worthwhile, it might however turn out to be worthwhile in the future


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 25, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i wouldnt mind a timeskip, but i dont think it necessary, a time skip is good in mangas like naruto and 666 satan where at first the main characters are little kids
> its good to move them along



Perhaps not that kind of timeskip, more like a week to recuperate, without actually showing it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 25, 2007)

^Yep, a week sounds good. Just no longer than a year.

As for timeskips in other manga... When was 666 Satan Timeskip any good? lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Allen > everybody
2. 666 satan timeskip pwnz(naruto's was cool too)
3. Downtime would be nice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2007)

lol im talking about other then knight!tyki, the bad dudes, and any akuma over level 3...and cross. Plus that scan was the one that gave me hope for much more d gray, so kudos to you


----------



## lavi69 (Oct 25, 2007)

i was just wondering if you guys knew what manga chapter, d.gray-man anime ep 45-ish was at?  av watched the anime but cant really be bothered reading thru all the manga to get to where i was in the anime


----------



## spaZ (Oct 25, 2007)

His power source from his eye I don't see how that would be even possible. Kandas power has the downside of killing him, and Crowleys power is still his innocence. 

Chapter 52 is the closest to the anime but I would just read it from chapter 1.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

man i hope the new ch. has some explanation to the musician aspect of allen, and then we can stop quarreling over who can beat who

for the record i think gen. cross is prolly the strongest exorcist


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 25, 2007)

Cross better be the strongest exorcist. Don't know how I'll take it if someone is more powerful than he is.

Owning one of the strongest Noah's so easily is a big feat.

Besides, I have enough of more powerful characters showing up with Bleach. lol


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

well cross is the strongest exorcist, i would prolly rank him as number two overall in the dgraymanvesre behind the earl


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh shit, judging from spoilers for next chap.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cross might have a thing for Lenalee.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alan better start to step in here soon than lol. I don't think he has a thing for Lenalee but just beautys lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 25, 2007)

Would this make Cross a p*d*p****?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 ALLEN WILL STAKE HIS CLAIM ON THE LINALI, PLUS CROSS IM SURE STILL WANTS ANITA


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anita is dead.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be hilarious to see Cross keep interacting with Lenalee and seeing Allen get pissed off and worried that Cross might try something.

Of course, Komui might put the whole team on duty to prevent Cross from doing such a thing. Or he'll kill them all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2007)

@Shiro 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 he still cares about her though, might wanna stay loyal of course that's probably impossible for him 




@vaizard 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it would indeed be funny, downtime ftw next chapter


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 25, 2007)

We need some downtime chapters after all that. I love D. Gray man comedy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder if Cross will go back to Headquarters with them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> I wonder if Cross will go back to Headquarters with them.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 crosslinali ftl, he's going back because she asked him with sparkly eyes


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2007)

After having everyone revived after those epic battles, I wonder what's next for the group? 
And why was Allen the only one capable of playing that organ?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 25, 2007)

Because the 14th Noah gave Alan the power to control the arc, and I think that it was Mana who is the 14th Noah since Alan's cursed eye changed when he was playing it.


----------



## Sairou (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking back at Ch.121's cover page, Debitto was featured in it but not Jasdero? Lol, in any case, does that signify that they may have been brough back as well, since they had "died" about 10 or so chapters before that chapter, or is it just to throw in some more character designs. I mean, it is in a different volume than the Krory vs Jasdebi fight after all. 
Edit: Think I know the reason why now. It's probably due to the character popularity polls answered this chapter. =]


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 26, 2007)

i dun know why but d. gray-man's anime adaptaion really bores to death but i do say when i read the manga this week i got in to it btw is 133 the current chp


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

well atleast they're all home now, downtime ftw, lets hope some good character developments come outta this


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess this chapter was decent. Nothing great though.

Earl's face was f**ing awesome about halfway through the ch., forgot which page.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 26, 2007)

I love the chapter cover. And pages 10 and 12 are great. Never seen the Earl that pissed before.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 26, 2007)

can you guys like spoiler tag that not everyone has read the raw yet.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 26, 2007)

I just started reading D.Gray-Man.. still at ch20… I must say the Earl is really creepy! but I'm not gonna stop reading because of him, I skip the pages where he's at so I don't look at him for too long >< 

too bad DGM's anime isn't as good as the manga though..and they made a really bad choice for Allen's VA he sound's like a little girl not a 15 years old boy!


----------



## Majeh (Oct 26, 2007)

133 subbed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????????? nvm found it

woohoo 300th post


----------



## spaZ (Oct 26, 2007)

Not yet just wait and MS will have it out soon probably.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 27, 2007)

Chapters out. Simple Movie X


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 27, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> I just started reading D.Gray-Man.. still at ch20… I must say the Earl is really creepy! but I'm not gonna stop reading because of him, I skip the pages where he's at so I don't look at him for too long ><
> 
> too bad DGM's anime isn't as good as the manga though..and they made a really bad choice for Allen's VA he sound's like a little girl not a 15 years old boy!



If you think Earl is creepy early, you should see him the latest chapter. Total badass


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2007)

The Earl is more creepy early, what are you talking about.

Now he doesn't have that look anymore. But his badass look on P. 12 this week was nice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2007)

Lawl, you have to love Cross. He managed to hit on Lenalee and nearly flee once more. For some reason, I found it kind of cute when Lenalee held on to cross and everyone else was getting the wrong idea 

It was a nice reunion chapter


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 27, 2007)

The Next chapter will be one of those cheesy chapters, where Allne finally gets to eat all the food he wanted to eat etc. But I bet at the end something sinister will happen that will leave us in suspence.


----------



## Bonten (Oct 27, 2007)

Lenalee you traitor. ?_?

Yeah, I guess the next chapter will just be a big lovefest.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2007)

Something tells me the new exorcist with the team is going to have a lingering problem with Allen given what the last few chapters showed and it might affect future missions. But enough about that, give Allen some grub to eat


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 27, 2007)

Actually, I'm really starting to hate Chaoji. Maybe after his first mission he'll better understand why Allen did what he did.


----------



## EdgeoO (Oct 27, 2007)

What a good arc that was. Your guys' thoughts on the exorcists being alive? It definantly would of been more impactful if they stayed dead.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2007)

Will Chaoji become a togoachi? Find out next time. lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 27, 2007)

I REALLY REALLY want the remaining Noah to be revealed already.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 27, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Actually, I'm really starting to hate Chaoji. Maybe after his first mission he'll better understand why Allen did what he did.



I don't understand why people dislike Chaoji so much. I think it's understandable that he wouldn't want Allen to help the enemy; those who killed everyone he cared about. 

Anyway this chapter had some good developments.
-Allen meeting up with Timcampy again.
-Kanda's mark is revealed to the others.
-Chaoji's innocence is finally shown. It also seems he still has hard feelings with Allen's actions.
-I wonder how long it will take Crowley to recover and when we will see him in action again.
-Theodore is going to take Choaji under his wing most likely.
-Since the Akuma plant has mostly been lost, it will be interesting to see the Earl's next move.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 27, 2007)

Well its Alan he doesn't want any humans to die, and he even said in eariler episodes that he didn't want to kill the Noah right. 

Also maybe next chapter we will get to see them talking about Alan having over 100% sync and him becoming a general.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 27, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Will Chaoji become a togoachi? Find out next time. lol



Noo, we don't need another arc of that again! >_< Chaoji's going to have a bigger role than that


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 27, 2007)

i've started watching the anime and i got tired of it after like the 15th or 20th episode and i stopped watching it just got a little uncreative to me at that point felt like fillers nothing very exciteing.....so does it get interesting as it goes along in the manga i wouldnt mind picking up where i stopped if it does?...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 27, 2007)

Manga's way better than the anime just read that than, and yeah it gets way better.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 28, 2007)

Everyone's reactions to Cross x Lenalee was hilarious.  What would Komui say if he found out?! 

This chapter was great just because of that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Everyone's reactions to Cross x Lenalee was hilarious.  What would Komui say if he found out?!
> 
> This chapter was great just because of that.



lulz crosslinali ftl, allenlinali will be teh canonz!!11


----------



## spaZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats the reason why Komui put Linali on with the cross search party though hahaha.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Thats the reason why Komui put Linali on with the cross search party though hahaha.



yea and she knows it too lol, that's why she thought what she did in the speech bubble


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 29, 2007)

On 2ch they have a thread every week in which you rate each manga in shounen jump. Last chapter of D.gray-man got horrible grades from most. It seems to score on average 1/5 or 2/5. A few people rated it higher, but mostly the score was really low.

Naruto had far better ratings, even though you'd expect them to be totally crap if you look at volume ratings on Amazon where Naruto currently averages at 2/5 per volume and DGM at around 3.

On 2ch last Naruto chapter seemed to fluctuate between 2-5 with most people giving it around 2-3 but with a few 4s and 5s.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2007)

i dont like chaoji either, not because of what he said to allen, but he just doesnt look like an exorcist
so can allen control ark now?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 29, 2007)

Cross' face when he heard about Anita was great. It looks like he really did love her.


----------



## TargaryenX (Oct 30, 2007)

I just caught up to the manga, that last arc was really confusing though...

-What happened to Tyki? Did he pull a Majin Buu and turn his morality inside-out? The Noah was supposed to be destroyed, so wtf. I guess we'll find out more about this when we get the full story about the unrecorded events of Genesis and how Noah "created" humanity with the ark.

-Was that Road's silhouette in the doorway at the end of the last chapter? "When you saw me get burned crispy and turn to dust, that was just an illusion, lol" seems like kind of a cop-out if you ask me. Could she have a twin?

-Are there still 8 more Noah clansmen that we haven't even seen? Also, is the Earl a Noah or not? This has been sort of unclear for the whole series, sometimes they say stuff like "both the Noah clan and the Earl have the power to destroy innocence" but the earl refers to the Noah clan as his family too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

-its not clear what happened but tyki went beserk for some reason, after allen supposedly killed his noah with his omega form, this had never happened before so anything could happen
-yea its road, i thought the same thing, but she did laugh when she got killed, so that was kind of a sign she wasnt dead, shes the best noah so im not complaining, plus road and allen would make a funny couple
-no i dont think the earl counts as part of the noah, number wise, i mean there are 14 noah in addition to him, he is part of the family but hes like the head, ie kind of like jesus and his apostles - jesus is not counted as one of the apostles , but hes part of the group - lol, that prolly made it more confusing


----------



## spaZ (Oct 30, 2007)

I remember someone posting a site a while back to get some d gray man colored scans and stuff like that does anyone remember the site or have a site to get some official colored scans and other stuff like that?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Cross' face when he heard about Anita was great. It looks like he really did love her.



yes it's nice to see him as a human as opposed to the monstrous figure Allen always fears


----------



## Gene (Oct 30, 2007)

It would be a cool twist if the arc that appeared above the Black Order was the Noah clan instead of Allan and co.


----------



## TargaryenX (Oct 30, 2007)

Did anyone notice that the "egg" in the ark was surrounded by the same symbol that's on Kanda's chest?


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 31, 2007)

Whats the meaning of the symbol? Might be something that would represent life or something along those lines


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 31, 2007)

Gene said:


> It would be a cool twist if the arc that appeared above the Black Order was the Noah clan instead of Allan and co.



Hey that would be pretty cool. Actually wouldnt mind that lol.


----------



## Sairou (Nov 1, 2007)

D.Gray-Man spoiler pics from yanniv @ MangaHelpers. Entertaining!! =D

*Spoiler*: __ 









Bak Chan's reaction!! =P No Allen to be found though!! lol. Not to fear though, look at all of those plates and bones in the last picture. Had to have come from Krory and Allen!! =D


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm glad to see the whole gang well and alive again.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2007)

Spoiler pics looks good and hopefully a summary will come soon.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Spoiler pics look funny xD.

And yeah, I noticed too that the symbols around the egg were the same as Kanda's. Dunno what it could mean tho xD. Someone wanna google it...?


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The new guy at the end looks a bit like Hitler. I get the feeling I'm going to hate him.

And I'm positive that Mana was the 14th now. Apparently the melody was one that Mana had taught to Allen. I think this is the most we've ever seen of Mana. You can almosts see his face.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2007)

malcom x looks like a german lololol


----------



## cairo012 (Nov 3, 2007)

hitler INDEED.  

I wonder... what the meeting is about... Finally!  General Cross is in the picture!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, the scans says its Malcom C, not Malcolm X.

Let's just call him Malcolm, lol.

Maybe Malcolm is going to change how the Order works from now on. He certainly looks like an evil mastermind.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 3, 2007)

yea, the guy looks like a bastard, i have always wondered if there were higher ups, then komui - because hes the supervisior of the order hq, but he never struck me as the highest leader
hmm so there is a connection between mana and the piano and allen, well next week hopefully well learn more


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 5, 2007)

This is a really good show. And I'm usually a really pick person and don't like alot of characters, but from the manga I read. I liked all the characters so far. 

I really liked how Miranda Lott turned so pretty out of nowhere when she came back. 

Im not really a big fan of Crowley though. Really good manga so far.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Well mostly Mana was the 14th Noah and teached the melody to Allen when he was still a kid and the sigh in middle of the music scroll is the same like manas wristband buttons ^^ But im really curious why Mana/14th Noah ;] adopted Allen (and betrayed Earl ^^) ? 

Heh maybe Noah in reallity were good people but Earl used his evil sword and turned them evil (like allens sword could destroy the evil part then earl sword could destroy the good parts and turn to darkness) so maybe Mana know the true and wanted to put an end to it so he left  

Heh but really I throught that Mana would look little older becouse of the anime voice ^^ but well finally we could see a part of manas true face ^^

For the next chapter I thik that it would be mostly talking bettween generals and this Malcolm/hitler guy (heh it would be funny if he was one of the noah xD and acts like a spy) ,but I would like to see Allen fianlly getting who the shadow is ^^ (maybe he will fall in some depresion while remembering Mana ) 
 Its hard to tell what we can see but it will be talking about Ark and Allen, maybe about Allens abouve 100% synhro (heh maybe they all meet when a new general shoud apear) and some about the Egg ^^ ehhhhh cant wait for the new chapter


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm going to make a prediction:

Considering how undeniably evil God is in D.Gray-man and how questionable the Dark Order's practices are, we're going to learn that the Noah are actually not pure evil. They just obey the Earl because he's against the excorcists and the excorcists are against THEM.

We've also been introduced to a boss of the Dark Order who looks like a bloody nazi. He can't be good. Just can't. My personal belief is that the Order is going to turn against all the main characters for some reason.


----------



## TargaryenX (Nov 5, 2007)

Some manga writer should throw in a hero with a hitler mustache somewhere just to keep people guessing. Seriously, it's like having a big sign that says "BAD GUY" stuck to your back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 6, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I'm going to make a prediction:
> 
> Considering how undeniably evil God is in D.Gray-man and how questionable the Dark Order's practices are, we're going to learn that the Noah are actually not pure evil. They just obey the Earl because he's against the excorcists and the excorcists are against THEM.
> 
> We've also been introduced to a boss of the Dark Order who looks like a bloody nazi. He can't be good. Just can't. My personal belief is that the Order is going to turn against all the main characters for some reason.



God isnt evil in D Gray man, ever read the old testament? That god was a vengeful one. In conjunction with the christian theme, hoshino may have decided to use that one to further her plotkai :x


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 6, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> God isnt evil in D Gray man, ever read the old testament? That god was a vengeful one. In conjunction with the christian theme, hoshino may have decided to use that one to further her plotkai :x



I mean. If you betray your innocense, it will kill lots of people.

If that isn't evil, i don't know what is.

Even more, if you attempt to prevent that from happening using your own innocense it will stop functioning. lolwhut!?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 6, 2007)

Why would inosene stop working if it was used against other inosence (summan -allen arc) ? Allens max synhro rate with his inosence was 83% and he forcibly used 100% synhro so in this kind of result it took serious damage it was not that will stop working if it was against other inosence pice ^^ (if allen had the synhro that he have now then nothing would happen to him since its now above 100% ^^)

Well inosence is work of god so its punnishing those who throw away gods hand (most people are preing to him but no result and exorcists are ones choosen by god him self from few milions people you are the choosen one) they maybe take other people life after turning into "fallen one" but its not like this happening all the time ;] (suman was in bad place at bad time) 

Earl killed much more people compared to "fallen ones" heh 1akuma its like 2people dead and earl has it thousends (and theye keep killing humans to grow in levels)


Heh Im keep thinking about Allen-mana-shadow face ^^ Well maybe the one in the 14th room "was" manas noah and its acts like a memory of him in this room (maybe mana left this memory/record in this hidden room for allen ,maybe its acts like a guide for allen) 
Im starting to think that Allen had a noah/other side from birth and mana took care of him becouse he know who he is and who he will be (manas replacemant ^^) well in the anime preview the face at the river was not dark like other noah but "gery" ^^

Ehhh cant wait for new chapter ^^ Im curious what will happen ^^ (I goes lot of talking between hit../malcolm and Cross ^^


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 8, 2007)

I wonder if something will happen akin to Naruto. where Jiraiya trained Naruto, Tsunade trained Sakura, and Orochimaru trained Sasuke. Except it'll be more like this:

Cross Marian train's Allen, Froi Tiedoll trains Kanda, Cloud Nine trains Linali, Winters Sokaro trains Aleister, and Bookmen trains Lavi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2007)

I WANT ALLEN TO GO ROUGE BECAUSE MALCOM C TURNED THE ORDER AGAINST ALLEN BUT LINALI FOLLOWS AND THEY GET COOL BADASS NEW ABILITIES AND ITS ALL PWNINOAWBNHOWUHWUHWUH OK I'M DONE.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone recall the chapters when Lavi uses  Moku(Earth) and  Konbo(Fire and Heavan) Ban.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Anyone recall the chapters when Lavi uses  Moku(Earth) and  Konbo(Fire and Heavan) Ban.



yea why you want to know??


----------



## Power16 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes please!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Yes please!



chapter 73  "crimson snow"


----------



## Power16 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks, How about Konbo ban.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 9, 2007)

Any spoilers yet?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 9, 2007)

None that are 100% confirmed yet..


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree that the Order is probably going to turn out to be somewhat evil or whatever. And Komui and all of the lower-downs in their branch will be OMG shocked, and have to go on the run or fall. (I predict Komui dying to let the others escape <<>>.) 

I've been amused from the start of the series that it's called the "Black Order/ Dark Religious Organization" in the first place. x3


----------



## Gene (Nov 10, 2007)

MangaShare released 136 at their site.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Nov 10, 2007)

*just read it* 

Interesting... sounded like the "order not all good" theory was mostly right <<>>. 

The panel of the nurse dragging Kanda and Allen back to their rooms at the end made me laugh xD.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2007)

I bet Howard List will start off as being a real jerk, but in some plot induced siituation will realize that Allen is truly good at heart, and will eventually sympathize with the Exorcist.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 10, 2007)

Pretty good chapter though what I'm more interested about is the fact that there exists even more branches which may lead to more exorcists.

BTW, I'm officially gay for Cross Marian.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2007)

wtf i thought allen was gonna become a general and now they want to execute him
plus i figured there were higher ups, so the pope is the big dog after all
it seems mana was the 14th after all but i still think there is more to afterall, why did mana approach allen, conicidence i think not


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 10, 2007)

Heh I have a feeling that maybe those people from vatican are noah ^^ well we havent seen the rest of 13noah familly and those guys knows to much about the ark and even the 14th (earl know that cross is coming to the ark but from where ? I think that there is a noah spy in the vatican and maybe those two are them ). They showed up so sudden and they want to separete Allen from other and most likely they will give a death sentence (allen is a burden to earl ^^)

Well they talk about pure god army but they dont fight only talk ehh "In a war you cant be clean !" 

They know that inosence is pure gift from god so why inosence saved allen ? if he was bad it would let him die

And for the cross well I think he agreed for the procedure becouse they wont find anything ^^ Allen doesnt know a thing whats happening and why he knows the music ect. Cross didnt tell Allen a thing for this case ^^ (I think ;])

For next chapter I predict that Allen will be taken to a sepparete room and put under the monitoring (he dont know whats going on), everyone will ask "wtf is going on" maybe kumui will see linali but he will look extremly stressed and after linali asked him what happend he will tell that allen is put by the vatican at the procedure of heretics (he will explain the situation) , then linali will cry or get extremly depressed for not understanding why they are doing to allen (even if he saved everyone,stole the ark,stole the egg) and maybe the whole company will get angry and make a big fuss about it ^^ 

heh maybe linalis vision was about this moment ^^ and the vision was about allens pure heart death: for allen BO was like home and now they want to kill him so he fills isolated and the stops thinking BO like a home (the ruins), then linali saw allens hand (inossence) going deeper in darkness (allens heart is in pain and its overflowing in darkness) and at this moment the vision from linalis view is done and the rest is allens , so the last step would be allen noah coming out (thats why only allen can see it becouse its in allen ;] ) 

anyway cant wait for next chapters ;]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2007)

Lawl@Cross getting grilled. Well, the results do speak for themselves. It was also real cool seeing the the other branch heads introduced. 

But damn, Allen's in some pretty serious danger both with the Noah's and within his own organization. Seriously, Allen saves them from certain doom and is then branded a heretic


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2007)

Allen is being watched my Malcom's partner. Maybe he's a pervert.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2007)

Malcolms partner looks a LOT like Lulubell.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok..im sure you people get sick of answering this question, and I would search the pages myself but i really like the series and am trying to avoid spoilers.

Anyway, the point is that I am far too impatient of a person and this anime is just takin TOO long so I am jumping into the manga. Could someone please be so kind to give me the chapter equivalent to episode 56 of the anime. His innocence was just destroyed and timmcampy just flew off with sumans old innocence

THANKS


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2007)

just read the manga from the beginning

you'll enjoy it

as far as the chapter goes

wow they didn't even give a allen a cool down chapter ... i mean ok maybe last chapter was suppose to be the cool down chapter, but it didn't even feel anything close to a cool down.

just getting right back into the trouble i guess.


----------



## Felix (Nov 10, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Malcolms partner looks a LOT like Lulubell.



Indeed. Uncanny resemblance. Although the face is very different (Duh, man after all) the hair and the outfit looks the same. From the Anime, we also know Lulubell shapshifts (Then again, it was filler)


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2007)

Wtf is with the order lol they are completely idiotic, I hope that organization gets destroyed and only the important people that we know of will survived and etc. lol


----------



## Silver Reflection (Nov 10, 2007)

Cross better have something up his sleeve.He pretty much fed Allen to the dogs with his comments at the end of the chapter.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2007)

Well he knows that Alan hasn't done anything wrong so theres nothing to worry about really.


----------



## kaz (Nov 10, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Well he knows that Alan hasn't done anything wrong so theres nothing to worry about really.



Allen is supposedly connected with the enemy. They will try and dig up dirt on him.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2007)

And if they get rid of him than thats the end for them really lol.


----------



## kaz (Nov 10, 2007)

spaZ said:


> And if they get rid of him than thats the end for them really lol.



Hitler wannabe is convinced that all they need is the Ark to win this battle. He is from the Vatican where there is only white and black. 

Remember, these kinds of people aren't very intelligent when it comes to these types of things.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2007)

That is true.

Really Malcolm is the type of person that made me change my views on religion in real life. I've met plenty of people who do cruel things for the sake of "God", their views are so black and white and so undefined by conventinal thinking that the mere thought of them puts me in a fighting mood.

Which actually excites me because I'll finally get to hate someone in this manga lol.

I bet Chaoji becomes their lap-dog Exorcist, seeing as he already has a grudge on Allen, and seems to view the world in a similar fashion, which is probably why I dis-like him.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 10, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I'm going to make a prediction:
> 
> We've also been introduced to a boss of the Dark Order who looks like a bloody nazi. He can't be good. Just can't. *My personal belief is that the Order is going to turn against all the main characters for some reason.*



LOLWHUT!?

(just finished reading 136)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 10, 2007)

Just finished reading 136 as well. 

And I hope Miranda gets a lot better, because she is my favorite charcater.

I also have a question though?


*Spoiler*: _ text_ 



Are there 14 Noah? Im guessing the Fourteenth is the last right?

Also im guessing that Jasdebi survived, so Skin is the only dead Noah so far right?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2007)

Yup. Unless when Allen revived the Ark he also revived Skin.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2007)

i think cross is just playing around, hes too much of a badass to bother with punks like malcolm, i think if worse comes to worse he already has a plan to get out of their with allen
besides like someone pointed out without allen, the ark is grounded


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 10, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Yup. Unless when Allen revived the Ark he also revived Skin.



Hey Cross -Merian. Nice 

I actually think skin died. Also Tyki's new form was so tight. I thought he looked so cool kinda of like a dark knight, I wonder what Jasdebi would look like in that form.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2007)

jasedebi is dead though, same with skin, of course they arent DEAD dead, but they're trapped between dimensions which is basiclly death all around..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2007)

tenten-2-20 said:


> Ok..im sure you people get sick of answering this question, and I would search the pages myself but i really like the series and am trying to avoid spoilers.
> 
> Anyway, the point is that I am far too impatient of a person and this anime is just takin TOO long so I am jumping into the manga. Could someone please be so kind to give me the chapter equivalent to episode 56 of the anime. His innocence was just destroyed and timmcampy just flew off with sumans old innocence
> 
> THANKS



I suggest reading the manga because the storyline is a bit different than the anime version.
But if you're really insistent: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ch.54 is essentially the start of episode 56
Vol.7, ch.57 is actually the start of episode 57


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2007)

^ i agree its always good to read the manga first when its out, but i dont think there are that great of differences, its just that the early fillers really throw you off


----------



## ? (Nov 11, 2007)

I must say, D. Gray-man is quickly becoming my favorite manga. 

Malcom strikes me as the kind of character who while is 'good', does things for all the wrong reasons and becomes a fanatical evil guy in the end.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 11, 2007)

There's alot of skeletons in Allen's closet.

He's got a cursed eye, for starters. He helped the Earl make an Akuma. He's related to the 14th.

They could burn him in a chapter.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy shit I loved this chapter. 

The plot thickens and Cross is basically forced to stay put. Not like it will work for long. 

Also all of this about Allen is extremely interesting.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> There's alot of skeletons in Allen's closet.
> 
> He's got a cursed eye, for starters. He helped the Earl make an Akuma. He's related to the 14th.
> 
> They could burn him in a chapter.



hes also got 100 percent synch, can control the ark, and hes got the cursed eye thats lets him see akuma

they could also cannoized him in a ch


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^ i agree its always good to read the manga first when its out, but i dont think there are that great of differences, its just that the early fillers really throw you off



I think the manga storyline kind of skimps on some of the character backgrounds (e.g. Suman, Yeager), which I didn't mind seeing in anime filler form.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2007)

the is though with mangas like dgrayman that have a lot action the anime from is better for those action parts, because action pages in manga to be are kind of hard to follow sometimes, and when presented in anime format look badass
man know i def have to check k no jikan after looking at your sig for so long, so is her hair pinkish red or brown?


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh man, this chapter was great.

I'm worried about Allen though. I hope they don't try to execute him or anything if they think he's a bad guy for some reason.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 11, 2007)

tenten-2-20 said:


> Ok..im sure you people get sick of answering this question, and I would search the pages myself but i really like the series and am trying to avoid spoilers.
> 
> Anyway, the point is that I am far too impatient of a person and this anime is just takin TOO long so I am jumping into the manga. Could someone please be so kind to give me the chapter equivalent to episode 56 of the anime. His innocence was just destroyed and timmcampy just flew off with sumans old innocence
> 
> THANKS



search for the chapter that's title delete which i think is 56.episode 56 was done prefect even though it was only 1 chapter. 135 was perfect though i wanted to see more duke and the other noahs i think 7 more is left


----------



## spaZ (Nov 11, 2007)

If Alan was all evil and stuff he wouldn't of been able to get a 100% sync with his innocence.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 11, 2007)

Heh but Allen will be in deep s...t ^^ when Chaoji will tell Malcolm that Allen wanted to help a noah [Tyki] (and that even he is a enemy he didnt kill him) and so Allen will be considered to be evil and turn under death sentence for herecy ^^

Heh it would be funny if the execiution was in progress and at the last moment Allens inosence goes out and saves allen on its own will or the allens noah goes out ^^ (well noah are immortal after all ;] ) ,maybe Cross is waiting for allens awakening ^^ (over 100% synhro+noah power=bad ass XD so the earl hunting begins xD)

Heh I would like to see Allen noah (if he really has one) holding Allens sword ;] 

But for the next chapter I think it would be like the guards came to pick up allen and everyone will be like WTF ! and make a big fuss about it.

Kumui and other from BO knows that allen is a good guy and he will do anything to save friends (he was 1st who synhronized with inosence above 100% at age 15 ! so its damn impresive) but the vatican wants to have clean hands so clean that they will even kill the one who could end the war !!  but anyway they're talking about clean god army but they will use the ark that was in hands of evil for 7k years heh really I hope that this malcolm will be killed fast ^^ (I hope that allen will go on board of the ark and make a wish to block all entrences for the vatican people XD )


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 11, 2007)

Is there a pimping project i wanna downlaod it in portions insteaf of piece by piece.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Is there a pimping project i wanna downlaod it in portions insteaf of piece by piece.


Yeah there is. Just go here


----------



## ? (Nov 11, 2007)

setoshi said:


> You're right, thats why I think Malcom and Chaoji would be a great combo.



I may not like Chaoji, but you deserve at least some props for defending a character at the other forum despite it not being the popular opinion. 

I keep hoping that Allen will turn out to be the son of the 14th Noah and that's why his real parents are pretty much ambiguous at this point. The Noah inside of Skin didn't even 'wake up' until he was... 25 I think, so there's a chance Allen might have his fully wakened, even though it has already been partially done when he used the Arc.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2007)

Whoa, that would be really cool if that were true.

But an exorcist being the son of a Noah? That would be weird!


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 11, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah there is. Just go here



Says i dont have permession for that. bastards.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2007)

Go to your User CP and go to Group Memberships and request membership to be a Trading Post Members. You fit all of the requirements.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2007)

i thought for  a while that allen might be a noah, and that would be super badass,
im sorry if chaoji narcs on allen he'll become even less liked then he already is, plus im pretty the other exocirst would shun him because they are clearly on allen's side

you know what would be funny, as someone above said if mana was his dad (14th) and for the life of me i cant remeber her name (but the noah that seems infatuiated with allen) was his mother , she is the oldest noah and she seems to hold some emotional attachment to him - that would be awesome, though nearly impossible


----------



## ? (Nov 11, 2007)

Allen turning out to be a Noah would definitely be very cool. 


			
				Kira Uzumaki said:
			
		

> you know what would be funny, as someone above said if mana was his dad (14th) and for the life of me i cant remeber her name (but the noah that seems infatuiated with allen) was his mother , she is the oldest noah and she seems to hold some emotional attachment to him - that would be awesome, though nearly impossible


 
Her name is Road Kamelot. If Road were to turn out to be Allen's mother that'd be very twisted.  Physically she is too young though, so I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2007)

well that maybe , but agewise shes like prolly over 100 in my opinon, besides who knows maybe they will pull a bleach movie, and thats not her real apperance


----------



## Kuroro (Nov 11, 2007)

spaZ said:


> If Alan was all evil and stuff he wouldn't of been able to get a 100% sync with his innocence.



Well, there is something freaky about Allen's innocence.  It has a tendency to invoke itself on several occasions, especially when Allen is in trouble.  Like Allen's left eye, it seems his Innocence has a will of its own.  Allen does have ideals which oppose those of the Order and cares about the light-side of the Noahs as what occured with Tyki.  Innocence exists to destroy the dark matter and keep the Millenium Earl from winning, so I have to wonder if Allen's Innocence has properties which make it unique.

Random Thought: What were to happen if the light matter (innocence) and dark matter (innocence) were to interact with each other in Allen's body?  Would a fusion-of-sorts occur?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 11, 2007)

Perhaps that would give us the "Gray" in D.gray-man


----------



## Kuroro (Nov 11, 2007)

I suppose it could very well happen.  Hmm...I have to wonder what kind of properties such a matter could potentially possess.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2007)

isnt all innocence light side, whats this dark matter (innocence)


----------



## TargaryenX (Nov 12, 2007)

> jasedebi is dead though, same with skin, of course they arent DEAD dead, but they're trapped between dimensions which is basiclly death all around..



Skin and Jasdebi are both dead, like definitely dead, not just stuck somewhere. Jasdebi had innocence in her blood when she passed out, and since we haven't seen her yet, I'm pretty sure she didn't come back.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think that Jasdebi and Skin are dead well Allen said that bring my friends back and jasdebi and skin werent allens friends so they were sucked into dimensions (maybe Road saved them somehow like herself but now they are very injured ^^ but well jasdebi had inocence in her blood so I doubt about her survivial)

Heh Im thinking about few things maybe Allen survived like his inocence becouse of Linali ^^ well if she is the heart then she is like a general for all other picec of inocence in chapter 69 when linali was [huging] talking with allen about meening world for her she at the end told to Allen "dont die ,dont disappear" so maybe Allens inocence was doing only the orders from the general [heart] not to die ^^

But I think that Allen might be the heart [or the heart is smashed in 2pices and so allen is 1pice and linali other one thats why they both have the same dream] becouse a heart loves everyone . Allen cares not only for humans, akumas but even noah ^^ he fills big pein to kill a noah becouse he know  that even noah has a white good side (like tyki).

But I really think that allen is the heart inocence ^^ becouse it would be a pure evil vs good fight ^^ Only Allen would have the power to fight Earl and so a life-death fight if one of them looses then the whole side lost ^^ (If Earl deffeats allen then the heart would be destroyed and the evil wins ,but if allens spirit was more powerfull and deffeats earl then the good side wins and the end of world stops ^^ )


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 12, 2007)

Holy Shit Kyoushu your set is amazing.


----------



## ? (Nov 12, 2007)

It's a weird theory of mine that the heart innocence is actually made up of two parts, which is why Allen and Lenalee both have innocence that'll go above and beyond the call of duty for their owners. 

Something mushy like that. 



> Holy Shit Kyoushu your set is amazing.


 
Thank you!


----------



## spaZ (Nov 12, 2007)

I was thinking that two or hell else would those two be so connected.


----------



## Kittan (Nov 12, 2007)

I finally caught up with the latest DGM chapter and I realized Rouvelier is Hitler. Im not kidding. In the recent chapter do you know how many times they flash to his mustache and the single piece of hair coming down?

Btw Mana was the 14th and he passed it down to Allen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> It's a weird theory of mine that the heart innocence is actually made up of two parts, which is why Allen and Lenalee both have innocence that'll go above and beyond the call of duty for their owners.
> 
> Something mushy like that.



I third this theory..i mean comeon they share the same dreams, they're the only two out of EVERYONE who has their innocence save them, they're both emokids who had bad pasts..its right in your face here, especailly considering the fact that they are the only two who have nothing if they arent exorcists..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 12, 2007)

TargaryenX said:


> Skin and Jasdebi are both dead, like definitely dead, not just stuck somewhere. Jasdebi had innocence in her blood when she passed out, and since we haven't seen her yet, I'm pretty sure she didn't come back.



since when is Jasdebi a girl, its two guys , brothers to be more specific, one of the them just looks like a girl


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 13, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> since when is Jasdebi a girl, its two guys , brothers to be more specific, one of the them just looks like a girl



haaha Jasdebi is a guy. 

Anyways he ruled, and I personally think and hope that he is still alive.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes Jasdebi did kick ass. One of the most original character designs I've ever seen.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hah ? I througt that Jasdebi is a girl ! well in 1chapter they cought Linali in some kind of sphere and Crouly+Allen were trapped in eee Jasderos hate (a monster like thing) 

Well Linali was loud and then Debito said "I will rape you even though I'm a girl" ^^ so I think that its she not he ;] but well goues we need to wait till anime sounds XD (it was chapter 102 page 2 )


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 13, 2007)

you guys serious? 

They are definatley two girls, or better yet two halves of one woman.

Since when did that even become questioned?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2007)

tenten-2-20 said:


> you guys serious?
> 
> They are definatley two girls, or better yet two halves of one woman.
> 
> Since when did that even become questioned?



when we saw the anime and they had male chests ._. n00b.


----------



## ? (Nov 13, 2007)

Jasdebi are two guys.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> Jasdebi are two guys.



I HAPPEN TO AGREE THAT ROUFA IS GOING TO BE A CONFORMER


----------



## Yak (Nov 13, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> Jasdebi are two guys.



Yeah, when they are split. Once they unite, they are a girl. Since both Jasdero and Debitto speak of themselves as parts of the personality of the fully formed Jasdebi, Debitto referred to himself as a "girl", even though his part of the fusion is male when separated, just like Jasdero.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 13, 2007)

They were one of the oddest Noahs since they are originally human and stuff lol.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm wondering if there is a chapter this week ? Anyone knows ??

edit:


Inuhanyou said:


> Yes there should be a chapter this week why wouldent there be?



well normally there were some spoilers (like last weeks) but now no sign of them ,heh I really hope that there will be a chapter this week ^^ (Im psyched up about what will hapen next ;] )


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes there should be a chapter this week why wouldent there be?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 15, 2007)

ive read the manga and seen the anime, and i really dont recall either one of them or as whole refering to themselves as a girl/girls, so unless youd care to point out a page


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 15, 2007)

God I love Allen's costume, the Crown Clown form. Me wants to cosplay.


----------



## kaz (Nov 15, 2007)

ZiBi21 said:


> I'm wondering if there is a chapter this week ? Anyone knows ??
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



There is a chapter this week.

The normal spoiler provider for DGM doesn't have the jump because the store where he gets them didn't have any. Hopefully someone else comes through and posts spoiler or we'll have to wait till the RAW comes out on Friday.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 15, 2007)

i only started readin DGM 3 days ago.
gawd this series is awesome!  cant wait for chapter 137! XDDD
*subscribes


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> There is a chapter this week.
> 
> The normal spoiler provider for DGM doesn't have the jump because the store where he gets them didn't have any. Hopefully someone else comes through and posts spoiler or we'll have to wait till the RAW comes out on Friday.



Ufff thanks for the info I feel a little ease now knowing that there will be a chapter this week ^^ 

Anyway I think that in this chapter there will be lot of talking about 14th noah,player and allen will be inprisoned for the time without posibility of comunication with others


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 15, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> when we saw the anime and they had male chests ._. n00b.



oh ok i see, so now anime is cannon over spoken manga dialect? right makes sense. Clearly me being a noob wouldn't understand how that makes sense.

Secondly before you act all self superior next time make sure not to base your witty remarks on foolish presumptions based on simple masculine looking chests.  Ever heard of HunterXHunter, along with many other mangas it has characters undoubtably female looking in both dress and design but are men.  Its quite common to have contradicting images of a characters actual sex.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2007)

they have...male chests ._. is that something you don't get? besides, hoshino works closley with the anime team, or else they wouldent have known to draw lulubell into their fillers esqe episodes


----------



## Fran (Nov 15, 2007)

*KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!*

D-Gray Man is awesome!
Got through 80 chapters tonight. o_O I'm gonna finish this in a second sitting tomorrow.

Apart from the artwork in some action scenes [so hard to make out what's going on sometimes...] it's almost perfect. brilliant storyline, characters, original, and smexiness rolled up and served with cream.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 16, 2007)

137 is out. enjoy it

[Conclave-Mendoi]_Mobile_Suit_Gundam_00_-_06_[1280x720_H.264_AAC][E36E3B71].mkv.zip
[Conclave-Mendoi]_Mobile_Suit_Gundam_00_-_06_[704x400_H.264_AAC][584881B5].mkv.zip
[Conclave-Mendoi]_Mobile_Suit_Gundam_00_-_06_[704x400_XviD_MP3][90281625].avi.zip


----------



## Sagara (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure if I should start the anime or manga. What do you guys think?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks Mat!


----------



## spaZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Nicholas Kage said:


> Not sure if I should start the anime or manga. What do you guys think?



Manga all the way.


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd recommend you start with episode 1 of the anime, and then read the manga from chapter 1. It's what I did and it gave me a good taste of both.

It's awesome. You'll love either one. Although I haven't got round to finishing the anime off. Or the manga coming to that. I love this ^^


----------



## Curry (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, D.Gray Man. I love this manga


----------



## ? (Nov 16, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> I'd recommend you start with episode 1 of the anime, and then read the manga from chapter 1. It's what I did and it gave me a good taste of both.
> 
> It's awesome. You'll love either one. Although I haven't got round to finishing the anime off. Or the manga coming to that. I love this ^^



^ This is true. The fillers are not even bad at all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> ^ This is true. The fillers are not even bad at all.



-hiss- Spagettii is good with garlic, but add too much and it overpowers the meal...

38 episodes of filler with random filler/canon hybrids that arent even done comparable to the manga is not forgivable to the overall presentation...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 16, 2007)

Just read the new raw and....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wtf, Cross is already Cloud Nine's pimp? lol


----------



## ? (Nov 16, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> -hiss- Spagettii is good with garlic, but add too much and it overpowers the meal...
> 
> 38 episodes of filler with random filler/canon hybrids that arent even done comparable to the manga is not forgivable to the overall presentation...



Compare them to Naruto fillers....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> Compare them to Naruto fillers....



 well i'll give it somewhat of a try......atleast naruto fillers were done seprately so that you could skip over them without real consequence if you wanted, dgm just completley melded all that together with shoddy results, and they took alot of good stuff out too


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 16, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Just read the new raw and....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn right he is. And Malcom is continuing to piss me off as it looks like he traumatized Linali. Has her hair gotten longer? Or maybe it's the change in outfit.

The last two pages are awesome though. I like the creepy Mana reflection Allen is seeing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2007)

is that mana's reflection? are you sure its not the 14th..


----------



## ? (Nov 16, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> well i'll give it somewhat of a try......atleast naruto fillers were done seprately so that you could skip over them without real consequence if you wanted, dgm just completley melded all that together with shoddy results, and they took alot of good stuff out too



I watched the anime first, and was actually unable to tell what was or wasn't filler until I read the manga. >.>


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2007)

Tehehehe  I watched the first anime episode, rero, then read some of the manga.
Watching Episode 2, you could see how they mix in the plot with certain canon characters and aspects to flesh out the story a bit in the anime,rero!
It's actually quite good the way they've done it. EG: Introducing Jean etc and his dad, rero!


I love that fooking Umbrella


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2007)

.-. a pumpkin umbrella..he's the gratest 4 sure lololololol


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2007)

> Yeah, when they are split. Once they unite, they are a girl. Since both Jasdero and Debitto speak of themselves as parts of the personality of the fully formed Jasdebi, Debitto referred to himself as a "girl", even though his part of the fusion is male when separated, just like Jasdero.



I'll take your word for it Yak!
Here's the reference in the manga when they become girlies 



What a turn on!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 17, 2007)

DGM 137 is now out!

DGM137 by MangaShare


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Allen is determined to prove that him and Mana are just regular people.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

eh ill settle for being half right, it looks like allen is a noah/or has their power,
but he got them transfered rather than being born with them like someone said eariler

oh and to the poster above, can you give the ch and pg
that can be edited, and there are several verisons of scantalations for every ch. so id like to look at the version i have


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, the relation between the 14th Noah and Allen Walker is starting to become a bit clearer and yet there are even more questions that arose from this chapter xD

And what's up with the baked goods?


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2007)

Finally finished 136.
Still quite confused about so many things.

Are the Head General's exorcists by the way?


...And ZOMG. Timcanpi eating a burger - AWESOME.  <3<3<3


----------



## kaz (Nov 17, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Finally finished 136.
> Still quite confused about so many things.
> 
> Are the Head General's exorcists by the way?
> ...



Yeah, Cross Marian, Cloud, etc, are all exorcists.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2007)

i'm liking linali and allen's new outfits, they look pretty awsomez


----------



## Gene (Nov 17, 2007)

Allen's idea of Cross hypnotizing him was funny. lol


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 17, 2007)

Gene said:


> Allen's idea of Cross hypnotizing him was funny. lol



XDDDD
lol, he had to be buried to ensure a successful hypnosis!


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 17, 2007)

holy crap..mana is the earl i bet! wow. i somehow made that connection after reading chapter 137..i'm probably wrong...


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Yeah, Cross Marian, Cloud, etc, are all exorcists.



Nono, I meant the Head Generals which supposedly give them orders.


Watched some filler episodes off the anime. Really boring


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Nono, I meant the Head Generals which supposedly give them orders.
> 
> 
> Watched some filler episodes off the anime. Really boring



._. yea pretty much.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm maybe Allen really was brn with the 14th noah but he didnt ever realized this , perhaps mana was a person who wasin contact with the will and told him about Allen and what he must do ^^

Well Mana and Allen made this musial score but from where Allen has the melody in his head ? ^^ maybe after passing making the score the noah inside allens head wrote melody to it and signed it as the object to move the ark (by allens wishes) xD 

Mana being the 14th noah is the most possible but when mana died (but he wasnt sure that allen would turn him into akuma) he had to pass somhow the noah will (we dont know if he did it after puting the curse or somewhere earlier) Hmmm but there is something wird becouse if Mana was the 14th noah then earl would easy recognize him and then Allen would be the most possible holder of the power (anyway the noah is kinda like Allen [page 6 of chatper 137] the heir is similar and the cloak kinda like allens ^^ )

Well in the underworld scene (after tyki madea hole in allens heart ) the shadow in water reflect was more like allen then this one in the mirror ^^ So I think that allen will unite with the noah will and become one but anyway why the shadow is somehow scared ? well he told "Why are you here! " ^^ so maybe he knows that Central is going to experiment on him or they will try to make Allen their toy who will make every order without hestitation that why he wants allen to run away from them ^^


----------



## kaz (Nov 17, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Nono, I meant the Head Generals which supposedly give them orders.



Haha, okay. Well then, no they aren't exorcists. Only the people who have an innocence, go out in the field, and destroy Akuma are the exorcists.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 17, 2007)

Cross flirting with Cloud...

So predictable yet amusing


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up Yanniv 

Hehehe. Cross' Womanising is awesome. Brilliant character  Can't wait for next week's chapter!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

lol allan's reaction, when the guy is like im here to supervise you, heres some pie, and his eyes light up


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 18, 2007)

Im going to go on a limb here but im gunna say that Miranda is the heart.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Im going to go on a limb here but im gunna say that Miranda is the heart.



well if anything, i think that would pretty much suprise everyone, miranda is prolly the last person i expect to have the heart

for some reason to me it makes sense if the person with heart had a parasitic type innocence, because those are the innocences the most closely connected to the hosts


----------



## spaZ (Nov 18, 2007)

Miranda the heart? LMFAO no way in hell that would happen.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 19, 2007)

I think that Allen and Linali have one pice of the heart inocence. Well Allen will be the dark side and Linali the light side and both create a ballance ^^ I was reading again chapters and in chapter 114 page 4 we see hearth inocence created from both sides.

Time Is Money 

heh Its really possible since we know that Allen has 14th noah power (music) and maybe even the noah itself ^^


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

the one question i still want to have answered, as im sure most people on this thread do, is why is allan called the destroyer of time, could it be because hes an exorcist with perhaps noah powers like the current ch might suggest, some connection to the heart , alas i want to know

^so what do people think does have the power entail that he becomes a noah, or does he just have the music power, dude that would be awesome some kind of noah/crown clown form


----------



## spaZ (Nov 20, 2007)

No one knows why he is called that, it could be that he will be the one to kill the earl. Since the person with the heart is really not the one to kill him no one has ever said that the heart innocence will kill the earl, so that makes you think that if Alan does not have the heart than he might kill the earl.

Also like 2 episodes ago Bookman said what he thinks the destroyer of time means.


----------



## kaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> the one question i still want to have answered, as im sure most people on this thread do, is why is allan called the destroyer of time, could it be because hes an exorcist with perhaps noah powers like the current ch might suggest, some connection to the heart , alas i want to know
> 
> ^so what do people think does have the power entail that he becomes a noah, or does he just have the music power, dude that would be awesome some kind of noah/crown clown form



I believe he has to be the original 14th. All the frames that are shown while mentioning the 14th all have someone that looks *very* similar to Allen Walker. 

It's also interesting to note that Allen uses the same sword as the Earl does. Is there some sort of connection between the two? I mean, don't you guys think it's really odd that Allen has connections with the Earl and a Noah (if he isn't the 14th himself).


----------



## spaZ (Nov 20, 2007)

Hes not the 14th... Its probably Mana that was the 14th and he probably transfered his power over to Alan to let him control the Ark since thats the only power we have seen from Alan that would show that he is the 14th and thats not that much. Also Mana put a curse on Alan which no other people who have been turned into a Akuma have done that we know of yet. 

And his name points right to the sword that could be the thing to fight equally with the earl and might show that he is the one that will defeat him in the end. But the Earl really have not said all that much about the sword and really wasn't that interested in it either.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

i think he has more ability than just the music playing, i think that open the door to his noah abilities, before he never had that shadow following him, now its there all the time, i think hell have some other noah powers
i recall the old guy saying something, but i forgot
even if he beat the earl what would that have to do with destroying time?


----------



## kaz (Nov 20, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Hes not the 14th... Its probably Mana that was the 14th and he probably transfered his power over to Alan to let him control the Ark since thats the only power we have seen from Alan that would show that he is the 14th and thats not that much. Also Mana put a curse on Alan which no other people who have been turned into a Akuma have done that we know of yet.



That is the obvious route everyone is going by... is that Mana is the 14th. But when you see continuous pictures of Allen-look-a-like when they mention the 14th, it makes you think that isn't the case. 



> And his name points right to the sword that could be the thing to fight equally with the earl and might show that he is the one that will defeat him in the end. But the Earl really have not said all that much about the sword and really wasn't that interested in it either.



The Earl doesn't seem to be troubled by much of anything besides his Arc failing. I'm sure the sword will be something of importance later on down the road.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL what similarities do you see in the 14th and Alan cause I don't see anything. lmfao


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

whats the deal with the "unknow noah" is that the same or different from the 14th, i get the feeling the way the inspector speaks that it refers to allen


----------



## spaZ (Nov 20, 2007)

The 14th is the unknown since he was pretty much erased by the Earl or w.e.


----------



## kaz (Nov 20, 2007)

spaZ said:


> LOL what similarities do you see in the 14th and Alan cause I don't see anything. lmfao



Check out these panels:







You see an Allen look-a-like in all of them when they mention the 14th.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 20, 2007)

Kinda, though it could be Mana since we have yet to see a picture with him without his hat off, and how are some of them suppose to know what he looks like when the Order didn't really know about him till not that long ago or w.e?


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 20, 2007)

Err...Mana looks nothing like the Fourteenth, that's for sure.


----------



## kaz (Nov 20, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Kinda, though it could be Mana since we have yet to see a picture with him without his hat off, and how are some of them suppose to know what he looks like when the Order didn't really know about him till not that long ago or w.e?



RS

There is Mana. He doesn't look anything like that silhouette we are seeing.

I don't think the order knows what the 14th looked like, but perhaps it's a way of Hoshino showing us the readers the mystery person.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

im am curious about what the shadow is , i thought at first it was mana, but he was killed as an akuma so theoritically he should pass on to the next life, so is that perhaps the noah essence itself, could allen be kinda like tyki mikk, where that shadow is a spilt personality


----------



## kaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> im am curious about what the shadow is , i thought at first it was mana, but he was killed as an akuma so theoritically he should pass on to the next life, so is that perhaps the noah essence itself, could allen be kinda like tyki mikk, where that shadow is a spilt personality



Yeah, it seems the dark shadow Allen sees in the mirror is like his "other half" if you will.

It's the Shirosaki of D.Gray-man.


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 20, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> im am curious about what the shadow is , i thought at first it was mana, but he was killed as an akuma so theoritically he should pass on to the next life, so is that perhaps the noah essence itself, could allen be kinda like tyki mikk, where that shadow is a spilt personality


You mean Allen's Noah reflection? The fourteenth?

Mana was killed as an akuma, yes, but part of him is definitely somewhere within Allen. He placed a physical curse upon him. Check back and see Allen's fight with Eliade and you'll see what I mean.

Tyki Mikk? Shadow? Split personality? What are you talking about there?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 20, 2007)

You can add to Allen/Noah connection this picture 

RS

well we see a young slim body of this shadow and even the head shape is similar to Allens (Linali said that maybe this dream is about future if so then Allen will turn into that noah xD ) and why dont we see at this picture left eye ? maybe becouse it has the curse sign that Allen has ^^

Maybe the shadow in window is the true pure form of the noah or the will , but why is it fallowing allen all the time ? since allen went into the room it looks like the noah awakening proces has begun and now allen can see him in any window/mirror ^^

RS

and the shape of the shadow is kinda different from Allens or Manas (its more massive and large) bodys ,maybe this is the orginal look but if he enters a human he uses the body shape ^^ well Road for example normal human look,grey skin with crosses at forehead, then whole dark skin with big smile ^^ and the true noah form [the mumy like look] 

Anyway it would look cool if Allen turn to be a succesor of 14th and we could see him white hair/big smile [noah smile] with the bad ass sword [allens inocence] ^^


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

ah have you ever read teh manga, tyki mikk clearly has a spilt personality with his human friends hes a nice guy, but when he becomes a noah - ie the crosses appear on his forehead - he can become pyshcotic, he constantly struggles between the two personas

i guess its possible but i dont think the shadow is mana


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

ZiBi21 said:


> You can add to Allen/Noah connection this picture
> 
> RS
> 
> ...



allen already has white hair, what would be different? maybe his hair could turn black - noah, white - good /excorist


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 20, 2007)

look at Road !! even if she turns the noah mode (crosses at forehead or big smile) her hair color dont change (the color of skin and eyes changes) so Allen has white hair then if he turn into the same states like Road he would remain with this color ^^


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 20, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ah have you ever read teh manga, tyki mikk clearly has a spilt personality with his human friends hes a nice guy, but when he becomes a noah - ie the crosses appear on his forehead - he can become pyshcotic, he constantly struggles between the two personas
> 
> i guess its possible but i dont think the shadow is mana


Lolol!!! No, that's just some hype that fans have made up about Tyki. When Tyki turns into a Noah he's exactly the same as his white form. It's only when he gets really excited that he might start to get a little carried away and dangerous.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

ah yes he even stated to himself at one point its dangerous but its funny going between these two personalitys/or whatever you want to call, i dont recall ever reading anything were this was made up by fans, its just fact

oh you were describing what would happen, i though you were, nm, but hey lulu changes from blonde to black, it would be kind of a cool contrast
i do like the noah smile very sinister


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 20, 2007)

Just to make it clear: There are no *two personalities.* It's just that the more Noah power Tyki uses, the more he loses control of who he is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

just to make clear - he acts as to compeletly different people - call it personality / or mood / or persona or whatever

but just to humor you and get to some issue of more relevance - you win, i dont care, believe what you want


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 20, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> just to make clear - *he acts as to compeletly different people* - call it personality / or mood / or persona or whatever


Yep, you nailed it. Here's a pat on the back for you.


----------



## Fran (Nov 20, 2007)

*Full Metal Alchemist vs D.Gray Man*

Is there a thread or a post that draws the similarities these two mangas share?
If not, well, let's start discussing away. Ed really looks like Allen o_O ~


----------



## Gene (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not seeing any similarities... Especially since the art styles aren't similar.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 20, 2007)

There is absolutely no similarities don't even start.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 20, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is that both Allen and Ed have an arm that isn't real (the anti-akuma weapon and the automail), but even that's stretching it for similarities.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 20, 2007)

They both eat a lot too.

But the biggest similarity I found is that Ed turns his mom into a Homonculus and Allen turned Mana into Akuma. So they both committed that same sin.


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 20, 2007)

This has always sounded like a bit of fan hype to me too.


----------



## Sairou (Nov 20, 2007)

Edward Elric

Allen Walker

They're clearly not similar at all. Ed's even got a fatter head then Allen,


----------



## Fran (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmmm. Allen always bears a striking resemblance to Ed though.
Then there's the Homunculi [Seven Sins - Greed, Wrath blablabla] x Noah's [Pride, Pleasure, blablabla]

Other parallels include Alchemists x Exorcists [Very general one at that though]
I had many others when I thought of the series. 
Ed/Allen have transforming arms...
Although Exorcist uniforms are so much cooler


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 20, 2007)

The only characters I've seen that look physically similar to Allen are:



Although what Shiro said is true about Ed and Allen's past, Ed is far from being similar to Allen's character design


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget to mention Haseo from .hack//GU too.


----------



## Sairou (Nov 21, 2007)

Found another guy almost identical in looks to Allen with a seemingly polar opposite personality. =D Sasha from Seikon no Quazar:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 21, 2007)

this is actually the first time ive heard anyone say the two are similar
i dont really think so , you can make general comparsions between a lot of shows
i actually think that both fma and dgrayman have distinct art styles so im not gonna compare character appearance
but i will say that both do have biblical allusions (noah, ark, disciples, sins)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 21, 2007)

Sairou said:


> Found another guy almost identical in looks to Allen with a seemingly polar opposite personality. =D Sasha from Seikon no Quazar:



haha, the red hair chick looks kinda like auron kratos from tos
by the way just read the first few chapters of seikon, not bad, but ill say this the main character of that manga is only the same in appearnce they have polar opposite personalities


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2007)

got like a ddl? i don't like irc.


----------



## kaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't see any comparisons with D.Gray-man and FMA, but I do see some resemblance of D.Gray-man with dot hack. It is also mentioned quite a bit on 2ch that the two manga are very similar in characters.

Whatever's HQ is fkn pwn.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2007)

How many chapters have they scanned? Cause that is just some of the best HQ scans I have ever seen.


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2007)

spaZ said:


> How many chapters have they scanned? Cause that is just some of the best HQ scans I have ever seen.



They're doing all the chapters after Timcanpi's.

So, Chapters 98-110, 114-117, and 137 currently.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 22, 2007)

i aint never used IRC before! can someone please upload that on MU!?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 22, 2007)

No idea who scans it but D.gray-man ch137 on bleachexile, which is online reading, is really good quality.


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> No idea who scans it but D.gray-man ch137 on bleachexile, which is online reading, is really good quality.



It says so on the second page. MangaShare does the speed scans for D.Gray-Man.

But still... Whatever HQ is just so damn amazing.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 22, 2007)

That is awful good speed scans or an awful good raw nonetheless whatever's scan looks ridiculously good, not that im a fan of the way they do gradient bg's, ,and for those who wanted to go on irc, :

1)download mirc from 

2)
install it and fill in all the information such as "username" "name" "mail" etc. then click: 

3) click this or write it in your internet browsers url bar: irc://irc.irchighway.net/whatever

4) when inside write:
/MSG Whatever|Kewl XDCC SEND 21
and then accept the popups and your download will be done.


----------



## Yak (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh shit, this looks interesting...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 22, 2007)

omg  

things are heating up quite nicely!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that looks like an intrusion, but i beter wait for the scan


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cant wait for translation !! and better quality ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I like to know what is going on with linalis inocence , well I think that Linalis boots [equipment inocence] changed nature to parasite type like Allen and Crowly have (or her inocence is the heart or simply it become evil from evil influance)

And its like i was thinking ^^ in order was a spy (not inspector rouvier) there was a noah and in this case shape changing lulubell (goodbye Jimmy I hope you will play cheese with suman in heaven) but the last scene is superbe !! When I saw it it looked like from movie Alien xD

Maybe this is linalis dream with the ruins (after so many akuma lev3 will come in there will kill many of her friends so her world will be destroyed) man cant wait what will happen next 

for 100% all generals will fight and maybe Allen will unite with the shadow ^^ it would be perfect if he went for the other side of the big portal alone and fight akumas there while his friends make a evacuation or something ^^


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I have to say I didn't see that coming. At least not so soon.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure no one saw this coming.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 HO SHIT A BAZILLION LEVEL 3's INTRUDING! NO JONNNY!!!!!! THIS SUCKS! >< Arg jonny was mah fave character luved his swirly glasses


----------



## spaZ (Nov 22, 2007)

fucking use spoiler tags


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well there is a script of the new chapter but noone has translated so far ;/ ,anyway i used google translator and in the scene of linali its like:

hebraska is telling that her inocence is evolving like Allens and Crowlys and I think she mentioned something about people who has paristic (or parasite) type dont live long live (becouse of the power that is going into bodys flesh) and at the end its something like atempting to combining linali as paristic type (like allen) and thats why kumui was crying (if she do this then one day she will die becouse ofthe inocence and it mostly be before kumui die so he will see his little cute siter death)  so too put simply its mostly posible that linali will turn from equipment type to paristic type

Well maybe hebraska told that equipment type users dont know the body inocence that flows in flesh so its dangerous to change equipment to paristic (allen was born with this just like crowly and she was not a paristic type after all so maybe its mentioned that linalis live will be short becouse ofthe type change) but I hope not ^^  So now Allen must kill Earl fast so linali wouldnt have to die since the war will end and the inocence will collect back together XD 

And allen mentioned something when looking into the mirror that the shadow is like akumas soul ^^ well maybe his eye evolved again (he dont even know about it) and he can see the shadow at the side where allens cursed eye is ^^ 

and lets burn a candle for the memory of Johny  ['] ['] [']




ok and here is the chapter script -maybe someone can translate it



> 第138夜 だが進む刻の針
> 煽り:ホームで迎える朝､傍には奇妙な同居人?!?
> 
> ｢アレン･ウォーカーがノアの手先かもしれないって聞いたか？｣
> ...


----------



## Sairou (Nov 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Johnny!! You can't die!! You are part of HQ's main crew!! 



Quit an amazing chapter, I must say. 11/10. =]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 22, 2007)

Hoshino was high or drunk when she wrote this chapter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow! this is awsome 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 linali becoming just like allen would be pwn..cause her powers would become apart of her..as an allinali shipper i have to say this development is win and pwn.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well at MH there is a little sumary and :

- Allen get used to the shadow XD
- Most of the personel started to think that Allen really is a traitor but only Johnny is protecting him telling that Allen is a good person (becouse of Allen his friends have harded time too)

- ok and the most important: Hevraska is amazed by Allens growing power and from exmaing Linalis inocence is said that her inocence changed from equipment to paristic type BUT her synchro droped to 10% (her previous one was 86% so its huge fall )!! Hevraska told linalii to NOT activating her inocence since it could kill her 

Hmm I think that linali must learn about her inocence just like Allen,she has bad throughts about her friends, scary dreams so her heart is unstable and that makes her inocence unstable "she must find her path and what is important to her and protect it " well her inocence saved her like allens so it means she needs to learn about it. 

Poor Allen ;/ he was protecting and saving everyone and in a short time like that everyone start to think hes a traitor , only Jimmy is at Allens side but he is killed by Lulubell. Anyway even if Linali is forbiddenfrom using her inocence I think that she will use it to save someone like Allen XD

But man the scene with the shadow when Allen was brushing his teeth was funny XD normaly you would freak out to see somthing like that staring at you anytime you look at a mirror XD but he used to it ;]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks for the summary!


----------



## spaZ (Nov 23, 2007)

I had to choose this one since Airgear is kinda boring right now lol.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 23, 2007)

lol, it's only DGM i read among that list so..


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 23, 2007)

ehh sad that there is a script but noone translated so far ;/ 

*Spoiler*: __ 




personaly I dont want to see linali being a paristic type becouse lets say the inocence was placed again in legs so when noah will destroy her inocence she will loose her legs ;/ (really do you want to see her without legs ? the short hair was a pain but add legs to it ) , I wonder if the inocence is alone choosing the place for invocation ? maybe it would choose linalis heart ! (so she would be the heart inocence XD) but for real paristic type like was said dont live long life becouse of body flesh (she could die young)

Ehh cant wait for normal translation and better raw guality -_-


----------



## kaz (Nov 23, 2007)

Yak said:


> D.Grayman!!!
> 
> Vote, people!!
> 
> VOTE HERE NOW.



Semi-bump.

--

A better RAW should be uploaded later today. Hopefully we get a MangaShare scan sometime tonight.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2007)

voted E21 out of how good the last chapter was but I fully expect this to win.


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2007)

^^ ~ Dgrayman leads with 52-32 votes. 
I can't wait for the next manga chapter to come out. xD


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks Seto


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 24, 2007)

sankye seto!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lenalee becoming a parasitic type didn't come as too much of a shock. It's evolution seemed similar to that of Allen's. However, I didn't think it was going to be temporarily removed.

But the surprise invasion of the order by Lullabel was simply epic


----------



## spaZ (Nov 24, 2007)

And looks like only a couple of them will be able to fight the lvl 3 akuma that arrived :S Though this should prove that Alan is not a bad guy to some of them.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 24, 2007)

hey Seto, how about some DDLs for your releases since some of us cant use IRC! a


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 24, 2007)

Heh but really order doesnt have exorcists at hight level right now ;/ who would be able to fight so many level 3 akumas

Well Allen is the neerest and has the power to kick level3 with one finger , other generals are there so we could se Cloud9 and Sokaro in action ^^ , Cross , Tidol maybe Mari  <- they have a chance against akuma lev3. 

But Lavi and kanda have their weapons destroyed and they didnt repaired yet, Bookmans needles are too week agains level3 akumas ,Miranda can only supres time so she is suport/defensive character not offensive , Linali is at this time not able to invoke she needs time , Chaoji got his inocence but he isnt even trained how to use it so for now he cant fight

So Lulubels action was great planned ^^ she went around order and gathered information about exorcist status (who is able to fight and who is not) there are mostly all exorcists and generals in one place ,all inocence pices are in one place and she knows where the egg is ^^ and no one is prepared for this kind of situation xD

Heh Allen shoud wish at his ark that no noah,earl and akumas can came in xD so the order could hide at the ark in evacuation proces ^^

Anyway great chaper and cant wait for next one ! ^^


----------



## Gene (Nov 24, 2007)

Good chapter. I was hoping for an akuma invasion.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 24, 2007)

Well Alan is pretty much a general right now since hes 100% sync so hes just going to rape all of those akuma.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2007)

yea he would if he even knew there was an attack, he's off guard now..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2007)

It's going to be interesting to see the casualties in this episode. I don't forsee everyone coming out of this alive...heck, we saw a prime example of a fallen comrade at the end of the chapter 

C'mon Allen...get things in gear!!


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty risky for Lulubell to be invading the main HQ if she didn't know what she was doing. 

There may be more than just Lulubell.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 24, 2007)

Sure is a little soon though for them to invade,  probably though the Earl is a little pissed off about his ark.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Sure is a little soon though for them to invade,  probably though the Earl is a little pissed off about his ark.



Which makes it that much intriguing. You have some of your main players out (e.g. Kanda, Lavi and Linalee), a staff tired from working around the clock with the ark and it's content and suspicion being aroused concerning Allen. 

Well, it's time to some of the Generals take part in battle.


----------



## Shade (Nov 24, 2007)

Just caught up to HXH, Reborn! and Fairy Tail. This any good?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2007)

Shade said:


> Just caught up to HXH, Reborn! and Fairy Tail. This any good?



It isnt manga of the month for nothing


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2007)

good chapter I can;t wait for next week.  Also my pc crashed on me when the last page came up, was that a Noah and if so is it a new one or just Lulubell?

also the killed Johnny!!?!?!?


----------



## Yak (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy shit they are screwed! What can they do without Cross coming to the rescue?! He's busy making out with Cloud Nine and the other Generals are sulking over this fact. The Black Order HQ is doomed!


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> good chapter I can;t wait for next week.  Also my pc crashed on me when the last page came up,







> was that a Noah and if so is it a new one or just Lulubell?
> 
> also the killed Johnny!!?!?!?



Yeah, that was Lulubell who was disguised as that random guy and who owned Johnny.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm definitely betting on some kickass general action ftw this next chapter! >D

Poor Johnny ;__;. 

So, do we think mr. Malcom dude has powers or is he just a big whig in charge? That's something I haven't heard anyone consider yet... Do the higher ups in the Order have even more amazing powers than the exorcists? Or is it just their words, "on god's orders?"


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Lulubell is sexy, she can rawk me anytime.


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2007)

Shade said:


> Just caught up to HXH, Reborn! and Fairy Tail. This any good?



...



Inuhanyou said:


> It isnt manga of the month for nothing



True that. Though I'd like to see D.Gray-man to go up against other bigger manga like Reborn and the one I dislike greatly, Hunter x Hunter. That'd be a crazy poll for MotM.



Aydengryphongirl said:


> I'm definitely betting on some kickass general action ftw this next chapter! >D
> 
> Poor Johnny ;__;.
> 
> So, do we think mr. Malcom dude has powers or is he just a big whig in charge? That's something I haven't heard anyone consider yet... Do the higher ups in the Order have even more amazing powers than the exorcists? Or is it just their words, "on god's orders?"



Malcolm is just the guy in charge as far as we know. He could be a Noah in disguise kinda like Lulubell was, but that is just speculation at this point.

The exorcists are the only ones with power as far as we know.


----------



## Shade (Nov 24, 2007)

Yanniv said:
			
		

> True that. Though I'd like to see D.Gray-man to go up against other bigger manga like Reborn and the one I dislike greatly, Hunter x Hunter. That'd be a crazy poll for MotM.



You know Hunter X Hunter would totally dominate that.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2007)

Shade said:


> You know Hunter X Hunter would totally dominate that.



no question.  Though I see DGM wiping the floor with KHR


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2007)

Shade said:


> You know Hunter X Hunter would totally dominate that.



I wouldn't think so.



Admiral Akainu said:


> no question.  Though I see DGM wiping the floor with KHR



I wouldn't say that for sure. KHR and DGM are both really respected manga and it would be a hard time for me deciding what to vote for. 

Hunter X on the other hand, I think it's really bad, but others seem to like it a lot. So I'd add that to stir up the vote and see what most prefer during that time.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 24, 2007)

Goddammit. Still no scanslation.


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2007)

setoshi said:


> If anything, it was a perfect chance for the hot Lulubell to attack.
> 
> General Cross is drunk, Krory is still knocked out, Lavi and Kanda don't have there innocenes, Lenalee is in no condition to fight. Tiedoll can't fight because they're inside Black Order and his Innocence is too big to be used inside.
> 
> ...



General Cross drunk? Does it matter? He just shoots and he hits targets. Don't underestimate Cross and his Judgment. 

Allen, General Nine, and General Sokaro are also great additions to countering the level 3 Akuma. Those three by themselves should be able to clean house. Then you have Allen's friends who can be great support.

The only thing is Lulubell and I got my money on a Cross and Lulubell confrontation. 

This is why I think there is more than just Lulubell there.


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2007)

I love the way Allen just strolls back to his room with a huge cart full of food


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been hearing DGM isn't as popular in Japan. I remember some people at Mangahelpers talking about it. It is always at the verge of being kicked off WSJ. But I don't think that, it has to have atleast decent popularity to stay this far but with little merchandise, sadly.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Nov 24, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I've been hearing DGM isn't as popular in Japan. I remember some people at Mangahelpers talking about it. It is always at the verge of being kicked off WSJ. But I don't think that, it has to have atleast decent popularity to stay this far but with little merchandise, sadly.



It's a shame to hear that. I wonder why it's not very popular in Japan. At the very least, I hope that it will not get removed and that the story has a proper finish.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm guessing maybe it's because the manga is based on Christianity which many Japanese know nothing about.

Just think of a DGM based off Buddhist or Shinto religion. xD rofl


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Nov 24, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I'm guessing maybe it's because the manga is based on Christianity which many Japanese know nothing about.
> 
> Just think of a DGM based off Buddhist or Shinto religion. xD rofl



To be honest, I haven't really detected to much mention of religion. The organization is religious, but there is little talk of religion besides Tiedoll, and some scattered references. It's not like it's being shoved down the throat of the reader. That's how I feel about it, at least.


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I've been trying that one for an hour. "Service is at full capacity".



Alright. Try this MediaFire link.

mediafire


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Yanniv, but i got it to work after some persistance! 



Shiro Amada said:


> I've been hearing DGM isn't as popular in Japan. I remember some people at Mangahelpers talking about it. It is always at the verge of being kicked off WSJ. But I don't think that, it has to have atleast decent popularity to stay this far but with little merchandise, sadly.



Yes. This is quite interesting. I'm following the "rate-the-chapter" threads on 2ch. These past chapters it has been getting very low ratings (1-3 of 5 on average).


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I've been hearing DGM isn't as popular in Japan. I remember some people at Mangahelpers talking about it. It is always at the verge of being kicked off WSJ. But I don't think that, it has to have atleast decent popularity to stay this far but with little merchandise, sadly.



Yeah, well, DGM is considered a mid-tier manga in Japan. It usually ranks middle to bottom on the toc. But there is times, such as this week's chapter, that it ranks in the top5. So I'd say we don't have to worry about it getting cut from Jump.



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Thanks Yanniv, but i got it to work after some persistance!



Haha, no problem.



> Yes. This is quite interesting. I'm following the "rate-the-chapter" threads on 2ch. These past chapters it has been getting very low ratings (1-3 of 5 on average).



Oh, snap. I didn't know they had a rate a chapter thread on 2ch. I just look at the toc to determine it's current rank.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm concerned about the revelation about parasitic types. Does this mean that Allen is going to have a very short life if he manages to make it out alive by the end of the series?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Atleast, we all know Crowley is bowned to have a short life with all the blood he uses.


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> I'm concerned about the revelation about parasitic types. Does this mean that Allen is going to have a very short life if he manages to make it out alive by the end of the series?



That is how I understand it. 

It's said the reason why they have shorter lives is because the parasitic types of innocence use the resources of their host (person) to operate. This could explain why Allen has such a huge appetite.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> That is how I understand it.
> 
> It's said the reason why they have shorter lives is because the parasitic types of innocence use the resources of their host (person) to operate. This could explain why Allen has such a huge appetite.



yeah I believe back at the beginning of the series Jerry (the cook's name I think) asked Komui that and he explained what you infered


----------



## Shade (Nov 24, 2007)

setoshi said:
			
		

> You know that HxH is only hyped up on NF, right?
> 
> D.Gray-man has only 138 chapters and look at it's popularity.



You know that HXH is huge in Japan, right?

It has not that many more chapters than DGM and is as big as shows like Naruto and One Piece in Japan.


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2007)

Shade said:


> You know that HXH is huge in Japan, right?
> 
> It has not that many more chapters than DGM and is as big as shows like Naruto and One Piece in Japan.



I honestly can't see why HxH or OP is huge in Japan. To me, they are poorly drawn (especially HxH) and the plot is nothing special. I also think the characters are not very likable either.


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2007)

> I honestly can't see why HxH or OP is huge in Japan. To me, they are poorly drawn (especially HxH) and the plot is nothing special. I also think the characters are not very likable either.



Well, you're in the minority. 
Art aside [the anime substantiates for that], HxH has a brilliant plot - at the very least, it deserves just as much merit as D-Gray Man. The characters are likeable from my point of view; the best antagonists and a wonderful distribution of power in the protagonists. It's a blend of brilliant ideas that are cleverly played out.

Also...The main protagonist Gon doesn't have his power-level hyped up, like so many Shounen mangas. Even D-Gray Man.

But back on topic, I predict lots of deaths next chapter  

Who was Lulabell meant to be impersonating by the way? Can't figure it out.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Nov 24, 2007)

The Oceana Branch head who you met in chapter 136, Mattaru. Forgot his name, but that's who she was disguised as x3.


----------



## Gene (Nov 24, 2007)

I just hope some people actually die. And by people I mean the characters who actually have had a role so far.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Nov 24, 2007)

I predict Komui dying. And everyone being ROYALLY pissed.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2007)

Aydengryphongirl said:


> The Oceana Branch head who you met in chapter 136, Mattaru. Forgot his name, but that's who she was disguised as x3.



do ya think he was switched out before 136 or after?


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 24, 2007)

At the very least, we will finally see that dream become a reality. I hope not too many people die.

I wonder if this whole incident is going to make everyone think Allen had some role in this.


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2007)

Ahaha, I was desperately looking through 137-138 for him/her!
Thanks Ayden

Is he here?


edit: yes, *she* is!


----------



## spaZ (Nov 24, 2007)

Shade said:


> You know that HXH is huge in Japan, right?
> 
> It has not that many more chapters than DGM and is as big as shows like Naruto and One Piece in Japan.



HXH has been running way longer than dgm and has over like what 100 chapters more thats a lot actually..

Onepiece is awesome I don't know how a lot of you can't like it, its story is amazing and orginal and the characters are all like able most of the time lol. Just because the art is different does not mean you shouldn't like it, but meh thats your preference so whatever.


----------



## TargaryenX (Nov 25, 2007)

> I'm guessing maybe it's because the manga is based on Christianity which many Japanese know nothing about.
> 
> Just think of a DGM based off Buddhist or Shinto religion. xD rofl



Are you kidding? If anything, the Japanese have some sort of fetish about Christianity. Take Hellsing, Trinity Blood, Chrno Crusade just to name a few, they love to do that whole thing with the fighting clergymen.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Nov 25, 2007)

Aye, "Nansen." That's him. ^^ Er, HER I guess... 
I'm betting Lulubell switched out before, and was sitting in on that entire meeting o__o. Baaad news for the exorcists...


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 25, 2007)

Allen > Kanda > Lavi > Lenalee


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 25, 2007)

i just read the scan 138. i cant believe there were traitors looks awesome. i cant wait to see cross in serios action mode.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 25, 2007)

Aydengryphongirl said:


> I predict Komui dying. And everyone being ROYALLY pissed.



omfg! that'll be just terrible! i predict lenalee going bankai!


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 25, 2007)

i just got back on D.Gray man and i started a nonstop reading marathin like 8 hours ago lol


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 25, 2007)

Allen>Kanda>Lavi>Krory>Lenalee


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 25, 2007)

Allen >> all.


Allen is general material after all.


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2007)

setoshi said:


> Kanda > Krory > Allen > Lavi > Lenalee





Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Allen>Kanda>Lavi>Krory>Lenalee





setoshi said:


> Incorrect. Krory is stronger than Lavi and Kanda is stronger than Lavi and Allen



Heh, Rockstar has a better order. Allen is going to be stronger than Kanda and Krory, seto. General status is greater than just being a normal exorcist.

Besides, what makes you think Kanda or Krory could beat the Destroyer of Time?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2007)

well right now anyway, im pretty sure we all know lenalee's going to get a parasitic upgrade eventually..the thing is how strong will it be?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 25, 2007)

wtf!? i totally disagree! 

just because Tideoll (i assume that's the old man general) always plays dumb doesn't mean he cant wtfpawn anyone who comes his way.


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2007)

setoshi said:


> I'll make a thread about it once DGM wins manga of the month.
> 
> Using an excuse being Allen has 100% synch and is a "General" means nothing.
> 
> Kanda can kill Tideoll and he's a general.



There is a reason why Kanda fought someone like Skin and not someone like Road or Tyki Mikk.

Generals are stronger than normal exorcist until shown otherwise.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 25, 2007)

Alan > Kanda nuff said


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 25, 2007)

Allen > God


----------



## The Captain (Nov 26, 2007)

Johnny..T_T


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 26, 2007)

Im guessing that new girl with the devil whip arm is a new Noah?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Im guessing that new girl with the devil whip arm is a new Noah?



indeed lulubell is new to the manga isnt she...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 26, 2007)

Lulubell....?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 26, 2007)

Lulubell.. the noah that attacked the HQ.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 26, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Lulubell....?



She was actually introduced in the anime before she appeared in the manga. However, i don't remember the weird arm thing from the anime. However her other power remain the same. She can disguise herself.


----------



## kaz (Nov 26, 2007)

setoshi said:


> Haha I hope you're not underrating Skin! I just hope that isn't what you're trying to say and Kanda did fight Tyki for a few pages.



Fighting for a few pages is nothing. I'm talking about the famous battles where Hoshino matched an exorcist up with a Noah.

And yes, Skin was/is the worst out of the Noah so far.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 26, 2007)

rather nice chapter, looks like shits about to kick off xD


----------



## ? (Nov 26, 2007)

Lulubell has returned to DGM, this makes for a very happy me.


----------



## Yak (Nov 26, 2007)

Heh. The Earl sure isn't fucking around if he's paying the Black Order and Allen & Co. back this harshly this quickly for destroying his Akuma-plant and taking the old arc. Revenge has hardly been sweeter.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 26, 2007)

If Lenalee will turn into a parasitic type, I want a chapter where she has an eating contest with Allen.


----------



## Ork (Nov 26, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Heh, Rockstar has a better order. Allen is going to be stronger than Kanda and Krory, seto. General status is greater than just being a normal exorcist.
> 
> Besides, what makes you think Kanda or Krory could beat the Destroyer of Time?



I agree allen is the strongest, but aside from that...
Allen(main character, can fight Noah, has fought the Earl, Is a General Candidate)> Kanda (Beat, or at least drew, with a Noah 1v1)=Krory, (beat, or at least drew, with a Noah 1v1)=Lavi (Beat, or at least drew, with a Noah 1v1)=Lenalee (kicked the ass of a level Three Akuma, which was pretty damn strong.) The only one that really shines if you ask me is Allen, the rest are somewhere about equal.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 26, 2007)

Alan took on 2 Noahs while protecting his Nakama I don't think Kanda could even do that.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 26, 2007)

If it's Kanda he'd probably say he'll only fight one so someone else better fight the other.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 26, 2007)

i would wager that lavi is stronger than kanada, but thats more sentimental pick then backed by fact
but i honestly dont rate krowry or however you spell it that high, i have him ranked behind allen lavi kanada out of the main group, and i might put lenalee ahead of him


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 27, 2007)

I hope that Miranda becomes much stronger and a better asset to the team. If Miranda could learn some offensive time attacks she would be pretty good.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 27, 2007)

um i think he was referring to the battle between tiki and the girl noah who wants allens nuts.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 27, 2007)

hmmm I wonder about one thing in the past chapters ^^ well in the fight Linali vs Eshi linali first was catched in mirandas time sucking inocence so why didnt linalis hair grown long when she entered mirandas space? (lavis wounds healed, ship was rapaired) 

Hmm and when I look at allens clothing its looks kinda like the shadow in water reflect ^^ white shirt and a small tie XD hehe cant wait for a moment when the shadow wil start talking to allen xD (and he was just happy to not hear it XD ) and for the next chapter I predict Allens fighting Akumas and maybe Lulubell (maybe there will be to many akumas for allens handing alone so in a result he will be kidnapped by earl becouse musican made him angry and he want to punish allen/musican by him self ,maybe Linali after hearing that allen was kidnapped will again synhro with inocence in order to save Allen and she succesful went through the process, well she dont want to lose allen again xD)

But I think that we will see other generals in action ^^ ehh cant wait for spoiler or even the raw ! ^^


----------



## Junas (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to what Lulubell can do in the next chapter... If it is the same as in anime, then hopefully she will have more tricks up her sleeves!


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Finally I'm up to date on DGM and i'm Excited to see when Tyki and the Twins Come back


----------



## silentgold (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm still floored that Lulubell is a canon character!


----------



## spaZ (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't think anything like that has happened before, to have a canon in the anime first before the manga lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 28, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I don't think anything like that has happened before, to have a canon in the anime first before the manga lol.



i second this, i couldnt really think of any instance of this happening, unless you count cases where the anime came out first and then they made a manga , but i kind of liked her character so im fine with it


----------



## spaZ (Nov 28, 2007)

That doesn't count since its different, the manga came out first in this case and than a filler/canon thing happened. Really the only way this can happen is if the Mangaka is involved iwth the animation team or something.


----------



## Junas (Nov 28, 2007)

I think she was canon since in Volume 3 when we first see the Noahs meeting with the Earl for dinner. You can see her sitting in a chair besides Skin or so. I could be wrong.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2007)

No its true, she was there just not present in the series itself...like a lot of things, i think hoshino has switched around. Basiclly put, she put cross as allen's master after mana died, yet in the early chapters allen told linali his foster parents were traveling performers...and i don't think he was trying to lie..


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> No its true, she was there just not present in the series itself...like a lot of things, i think hoshino has switched around. Basiclly put, she put cross as allen's master after mana died, yet in the early chapters allen told linali his foster parents were traveling performers...and i don't think he was trying to lie..


Mana was a travelling performer 

What Noah did Lavi take out again too lazy to dig up the chapters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2007)

Serp said:


> Mana was a travelling performer
> 
> What Noah did Lavi take out again too lazy to dig up the chapters.




*Spoiler*: __ 



o rly? I thought mana was just an inconsiderate jerk who left allen to pay off his debts. Besides, it was never said mana was a traveling performer anywhere. He's a general who's sole mission was to destroy the plants.


----------



## notme (Nov 29, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> o rly? I thought mana was just an inconsiderate jerk who left allen to pay off his debts. Besides, it was never said mana was a traveling performer anywhere. He's a general who's sole mission was to destroy the plants.


You are mixing up the characters Mana and General Cross....

Mana was the surrogate father that found Allen.  He is the one consistently being described as a traveling clown and is likely the 14th Noah.  Allen traveled with Mana before General Cross became his master.  Mana is also the one that Allen made into an Akuma and who cursed Allen's eye.

General Cross is the one with the debts and with the loose morals around women.  

Cross is the one Allen always complains about.  Allen has always thought very highly of Mana.


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Notme I was about to say that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2007)

hmm..



Upper left panel.

As i said, she changed alot of stuff around, we never did see the lazer rod gun again after he used the first time..


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah he's talking about Mana.  Cross was never his step parent.  You're the one who's confused...

I'd forgotten about that scene, that's some awesome foresight there from the author.


So...any news on a raw?


----------



## kaz (Nov 30, 2007)

Nothing so far on a raw. Maybe soon.

We won MotM. Congratulations guys and I'll see you in the MotM section soon.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ehh so the second spoiler was true (skull making process) :

Link to *newest chapter* (LQ camera -but better this then nothing XD) 

Link removed


Damn I wonder what will happen next ! (Allen at the end lookes bad ass XD)


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 30, 2007)

It's over DGM won 

30 chapters left to catch up so that i can post in the DGM subforum.


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 30, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Alan took on 2 Noahs while protecting his Nakama I don't think Kanda could even do that.


................................


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 30, 2007)

damn. Allen is fucking awesome! 

he looked soooo bad ass in that last page!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 30, 2007)

allen is soo coooooooooooooooooool. that moment winz the day.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 30, 2007)

Another great chapter for DGM. What an amazingly consistent and yet underrated series, MUCH BETTER than Bleach or Naruto.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 30, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> allen is soo coooooooooooooooooool. that moment winz the day.



i know!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 30, 2007)

Its getting really darker ^^ and wow Jimmy was pirced and still alive ! and damn Tapp was turned into Skull (but are they like akuma ? or they're without soul bodies ;/ anyway brutal and peinfull thing) If Ravier will tell Allen about what they did to Tapp and others, he will enter Berserk mode and kicks all around ^^ In the end Akuma will try to run away xD (maybe in middle of fighting Allen will enter another inocence level up ^^ becouse its kinda not fer that Allen must fight with that gigant sword with one hand , and earl can fight 2handed ) Allens job is to fight Akuma/Skulls and maybe Lulebell and protecting injured so basicly he needs to fight the time for the other generals to appear 

Heh but it would be awsome if Allen could make a combo with his inocence well Allen could hold the gigantic sword not with his hand but with clown belt ^^ and swirl with the sword with high speed around ^^ (long range fighting XD ) Its kinda safe becouse it hurts only evil  akuma/noah/skulls so even if a human was slashed it would harm him ^^

Hah Naruto and Bleach are now boring compared to Gray-man ^^ (here from chapter to chapter is smething new and amazing and it kinda supprising ^^ you dont know what will happen next XD )


----------



## kaz (Nov 30, 2007)

Cover for Volume 13:



--

Allen's hoodie thing makes him look just like the 14th that was described in the 137th Night. His hair design also fits well with the fourteenths. ^^ ... dun dun.

I think D.Gray-man surpassed Bleach and Naruto since it got into the 100's. It just keeps getting impressive while the other two just keeping getting shittier.


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 30, 2007)

I desperately hope Allen doesn't get another power up right now. I think it's about time the Earl's side shows us what it is truly capable of. I'm seriously looking forward to this week's dialogue.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 30, 2007)

Last page with Allens pose ontop of his sword was the best part of the chapter.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Cover for Volume 13:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool cover.

it surpassed it imho in the 90's


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 30, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Yeah he's talking about Mana.  Cross was never his step parent.  You're the one who's confused...



It says step parents right there, how could i be confused if it says it right there?? (as in plural)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 30, 2007)

^ no, i figured he had step parents after mana who were traveling performers..


----------



## kaz (Dec 1, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ no, i figured he had step parents after mana who were traveling performers..



After Mana? I thought right after Mana passed on, Cross took him in as his apprentice.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah right after Mana Cross took him in since he found him right after he destroyed Mana.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 1, 2007)

Cant wait till Sunday to find out more about LuluBell( Thats what somebody said her name was, I dont watch the anime.) and the Akuma.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 1, 2007)

they are!?!
*goes to mangashare!!


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 1, 2007)

Just read the latest chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems that there will be some kind of magic and sorcery introduced in DGM, first we see Cross using it, and now these guys. Meh, Allen owened these sorcerers anyways though


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 1, 2007)

omg its a slaughterhouse plus  oceanian head branch is dead. d.gray-mam rocks


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 1, 2007)

OOOOH. I want more graphic scenes!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2007)

Damn...so the egg was their target. Those poor scientists are either destroyed or turned into those guards. It's going to be interesting to see how Walker deals with all those lvl 3 Akumas :S


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2007)

really intense chapter.  The whole build up to when allen came really made the whole skull thing unbearable.  The look on Reever's face while listening to the transmission made the chapter


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 1, 2007)

This is kind of a stupid question...but is Tyki dead? 

To me it looked like he was still alive and the Earl thanked Cross for "Awakening" him, but I have seen people say he was dead.  I know Tyki has to go sometime but I'd prefer he stays around for awhile...


----------



## kaz (Dec 1, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> This is kind of a stupid question...but is Tyki dead?
> 
> To me it looked like he was still alive and the Earl thanked Cross for "Awakening" him, but I have seen people say he was dead.  I know Tyki has to go sometime but I'd prefer he stays around for awhile...



Yeah, Tyki is alive. The Earl wouldn't of saved him if he was already dead.

Besides, Tyki is too popular for Hoshino just to dish out just like that. Even Road is still alive.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 2, 2007)

Lulubell is the Noah of Lust. 

Ill rep anyone who can give a list of all the Noah and what their sin/ or attribute is that we know so far.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2007)

Allen is so cool.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Lulubell is the Noah of Lust.
> 
> Ill rep anyone who can give a list of all the Noah and what their sin/ or attribute is that we know so far.



Jasdebi is bonds he held with others
Skin is wrath
Tyki is pleasure
Road is dreams


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2007)

Tyki is pleasure?   

where in the manga does it state this?


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't remember the first time, but i do remember that when the Earl picked him up after Cross owned him, he said something about the Noah of Pleasure having great potential.


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah Tyki is the Noah of Pleasure  and what a pleasure he has been. 

Lulubell is amazing in the latest chapter!! She came she pwned she conquered.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2007)

Caught up after a hiatus and have been re-interested.  Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Springlake (Dec 2, 2007)

On the note of the Noahs and their "power / sin" or whatever to call it.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Page 4 from Chapter 98


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2007)

Which means Kanda fought the most strongest Noah. =D And won.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Which means Kanda fought the most strongest Noah. =D And won.



Not necessarily. By strongest she means how strong that memory is within the vessel. We see that while all other Noah's have personalities and abilities at least somewhat similar to their memory, Skin was completely consumed by his part of Noah's being, going on and on about how pissed he was at the Exorcists and God. 

Noah's Rage was the strongest memory as Noah himself is characterized by rage and vengeance in this series. So it makes sense.


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 2, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> Not necessarily. By strongest she means how strong that memory is within the vessel. We see that while all other Noah's have personalities and abilities at least somewhat similar to their memory, Skin was completely consumed by his part of Noah's being, going on and on about how pissed he was at the Exorcists and God.
> 
> Noah's Rage was the strongest memory as Noah himself is characterized by rage and vengeance in this series. So it makes sense.


That's a good analysis of a Noah memory. I think you're right.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Which means Kanda fought the most strongest Noah. =D And won.



Physically maybe, its to be expected anyway since he's so big.


----------



## The Transporter (Dec 3, 2007)

Quick question.

Was Lulubell already introduced in the Manga earlier? Or did the author seriously just steal a filler character and make them completley badass?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 3, 2007)

She was sitting at the table in chapter 18...I only know this because I asked basically the same question in another thread.  

I don't think they gave her name until this last chapter though in the manga.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 3, 2007)

She was shown in her cat form before but yeah she was pretty much taken from the anime unless the author gave them info on her already for the anime that she was going to use for the manga.


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (Dec 7, 2007)

No, she wasn't taken from the anime... she was introduced way earlier in the manga in one panel in her black form and in a couple more in her cat form. The anime just added her in some fillers... the anime introduced most of the noah earlier than in the manga, though. (Skin and Jasdebi both, for example.) I've heard that the anime writers consult Hoshino-san often, so they probably asked her what Lulubell was like and all. ^^


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 7, 2007)

any raw yet!?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 7, 2007)

There is a Camera LQ raw ^^ look at MH 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyway I think that Allen will try to destroy the egg ^^ well he will make an attempt to do it but then Lulubell will make her move and showes us her power to stop Allen 

Well chapter is great but hmmm little to much talk from leenale and only few pages of fighting , and I wonder what are they doing ;/ Allen is only one who can fight Akuma lev3 (bookman is to weak) so why Bookman is not destroying Skulls who are still making guardians -__- 

Heh and something is different with Allens eye ^^ well we dont see the lens of his eye in strong material form but rather we see allen eye in dark shape (maybe the eye is like noahs color - yellow ) , well at the ending we see a not so visible lens heh maybe his eye eveled again ^^


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 7, 2007)

Allen is going to save the day but I think the Noah are going to end up with the egg.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2007)

is it just me or did it seem that this chapter centered on allen and linali?  its like the the first part was allen then the second was linali and the last page was both of them


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 7, 2007)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Another great chapter for DGM. What an amazingly consistent and yet underrated series, MUCH BETTER than Bleach or Naruto.



you have to remmeber tha dgm is only on 139 chapter while the other are far ahead.when naruto was around this number it as good but reading the lastest chapter 360-present of naruto that statement completely fails.dgray-man is better than naruto when it started,out but currently d.gray-man does not even come close same for bleach thought you are right d.gray-man is the most underated anime.HMMM


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 7, 2007)

Heh I wonder what will allen do next ^^ since Lenalee and other exorcist are locked or hidden in rooms and cant fight ,only generals are avalible but now sign of them for now ^^ So the Order made allen fight alone (well with bookman but he isnt any big fire power) and if lulubell steal the egg everyone will blame allen for not stoping it xD (fighting an army of level 3 or higher akuma + mostly fighting noah + destroying skulls + trying to protect the egg heh nice and everything alone XD) 

Hmmm im thinking is allen a born noah or the noah was passed down from mana, well they mentioned that 14th left a will to few people so maybe Mana and Cross had a part of the will to do , well Manas work was to teach Allen (the future 14th) true about life, whats important, finding a path and offcourse teach allen a song/tune/music that only he will know and understand (maybe becouse Mana was a person who was in contact with 14th was killed by noah or earl) , Cross mission was to find Allen and teach him about earl,akuma and the way of exorcist (making Allens heart of an exorcist) ,there was like Lavier said an old man with a wil of 1th too and he told everything about other will parts and about the ark ect.

So maybe Allen was born as a Noah from the start but he didnt awaken yet (maybe theshadow showed up becouse the time of awaking is neering) heh well every picture was kinda like Allen (hair style, and a hood ;] )  Ehh cant wait to learn the truth ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2007)

I knew Lenalee would want to try to sync with her innocence even though she saw what happened to others who were tested and failed. 
I knew the generals as well as Miranda and Marie were dispatched but I wonder where's Kanda in all of this?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 8, 2007)

But the thing with Lenalee and the other innocence is that she still has some sync with hers. 

And kandas right here 4th page into the chapter.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 9, 2007)

I think if Lenalee syncs with her innonence which im sure it will be a perfect match, i think she could help defeat all the Akuma with Allen. And i think the old man is going to die in the couple next chapters. 

Also I have a question why are Miranda and Marie called to some different place with the generals. ? Is it because they are more supportive type of exorcists.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 9, 2007)

I think next arc might work on Lenalee and her innocence sync and stuff together.


----------



## lilkhm3rk1d21693 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Watch it here*

If u wanna watch it, just go to videodgrayman.webs.com it has all the episodes!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 10, 2007)

Slowly catching on on DGM...I kind of want to ship Linali and Cross now. xD It was really nice to see Cross' reaction to the news about Anita. Also, I'm always smitten with Komui when I see him, it is lovely of him to want to protect all the exorcists.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 10, 2007)

^ hey there YK!
I agree with ya. I think Cross x Linali is *the* pairing! 

and i was so moved when i saw Cross' reaction when he heard about Anita's death.


----------



## kaz (Dec 10, 2007)

Cross and Lenalee pairing would be illegal in the States.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 14, 2007)

The weekly polls for D.gray-man on 2ch shows an increase in ratings from previous weeks. This week results hit in the 3-4 range with an occasional 1 and 2 and several 5s.

The last five weeks or so (aside from the very last week which i didn't check the polls for) had 1 or 2 and 3-4 at best (very rare). I'd say the estimated average was 2 those weeks while this week's average was 3 or 3.5.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2007)

That's good, DGM is kind of the underdog in WSJ anyways.

And the new chapter is pretty awesome, I just read the scans. Got lost in some of the art though, it was a mess. >.< But I did understand the last page. ^_~


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 15, 2007)

OMG just read 141. Finally the Generals get some action. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2007)

The Generals have this weird knack of showing up at the right time  

And it also looks like Allen is a wanted man as Lullabel wanted to take him along as the Earl's request rather than outright killing him.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 15, 2007)

generals entrance... classy lol

the tide of battle will change dramatically with them joining unless the enemy runs away first lol

wonder whats gonna happen to bookman


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2007)

I did not expect Lulubell to knock Allen down that easily.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Dec 15, 2007)

Let's see...
Lenalee has to risk her life to kill off 1 level 3, yet allen is soloing level 3's left and right? 
I'm sensing a power gap here.


----------



## Fran (Dec 15, 2007)

This artwork is really unclear >.< As per usual.
Nice chapter though. Is bookman dead?


----------



## kaz (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, I sometimes sit and try to figure out panels because the art can get confusing at times. I don't know if she means to do that or she just likes the style to portray the fight as really chaotic.

General ownage time. Only if Lulubell stuck around to experience some.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 15, 2007)

Haha Allen is a chicken XD at the end he made a BIG EGG  XDXD <-- his good ;]

Heh so maybe now Allen will be hunted by noah familly since he is the requirment for the player and he pissed Earl too much xD

And well Lulubell knocked Allen fast becouse he is damn tired he is swinging the sword all the time destroying all akumas (bukman was only controling the needles that allen was on it) and he didnt do it one by one byt few at the same time so its damn impresive ^^ and well Allen has been holded by the group of Akumas and then he took a gigantic blow from the big one Akuma (dont know the level but far above lev3) after this close range no wonder that he was tired xD (normaly it would destroy a normal exorcist from this range)  

Maybe the Noah and earl want to turn Allen into one of them into Noah who obey earl (so in that time they could have 2 arcs) but they need him alive or simply Earl wants to punish Allen by him self for all the trouble he made for him . Heh so Raod will be happy that Allen is a noah xD since Tyki said that there will be nothing from a love between exorcist and a noah xD but if Allen is a noah then its all right XD


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2007)

Sokaro looks *Bad. Ass.*


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 15, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Yeah, I sometimes sit and try to figure out panels because the art can get confusing at times. I don't know if she means to do that or she just likes the style to portray the fight as really chaotic.



I find that you need to be on the alert to figure it out. When reading this latest chapter i found the art chaotic, so i started concentrating. And then it was quite easy to follow it. You can't read in a relaxed fashion like with most other manga.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2007)

So wait did Bookman get hit by one? He is a cool old dude, dont want him to die.

THe general panel was epic though


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Sokaro will be the Zaraki of D.Gray-Man. I can't wait to see what he and Cloud Nine can do.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 16, 2007)

great chapter.though the art was confusing at times i had to read it twice it was like "find allen"


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 16, 2007)

This is gunna be so awesome. Cant wait to see the Generals in action espicially Cloud 9


----------



## spaZ (Dec 16, 2007)

Generals are going to rape them now.


----------



## ? (Dec 17, 2007)

Was I the only one hoping Allen would be successfully captured by the Noah?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2007)

^ Why would you want that!!  That would be horrible!


----------



## ? (Dec 17, 2007)

'Cause it could lead to Allen learning more about his 'ghost' Noah and there'd be epic battles of him and his friends trying to free himself and such.


----------



## Gene (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd rather not have a rescue arc.


----------



## ? (Dec 17, 2007)

Eh, each to their own. I just see it as more an opportunity to learn more about the Noahs.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2007)

@Tyki: nope! 

I wouldn't want that! 
--

the last page of the chapter was just damn awesome!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tyki*: That would be interesting.. but thats too fast!!  All the others are too weak.


----------



## ? (Dec 17, 2007)

Later than.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2007)

what else dont we know about the Noahs? apart from this new chick, we've practically seen all of have, haven't we?


----------



## alkeality (Dec 17, 2007)

Im almost up to date now the Plots really laying itself out.............


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> what else dont we know about the Noahs? apart from this new chick, we've practically seen all of have, haven't we?



Not exactly. Supposedly there were 14 noah at one time...and we've only heard of tyki,skin,jaderdo,debitt,road and lulubell..

So there probably will be more later on.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2007)

14 Noah!? 


oh yeah, they keep talking about "the 14th".


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally their were 13 Noahs, Road, Tyki, Jasdebi(they only count as one), Skin, and Lulubell, and more that have yet to make their appearance.

Then a Fourteenth Noah was found, if we go by foreshadowing, it would be Mana. So we still have to see Eight more Noahs.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Originally their were 13 Noahs, Road, Tyki, Jasdebi(they only count as one), Skin, and Lulubell, and more that have yet to make their appearance.
> 
> Then a Fourteenth Noah was found, if we go by foreshadowing, it would be Mana. So we still have to see Eight more Noahs.



I dont think it for-shadows mana being the 14th. I think itll be a rather supprise maybee one of allens real parents?

Also the weird dark being in allen i wanna know more about him reminds me of shirosaki in ichigo.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 19, 2007)

Now I think that Mana was the 14th noah well look closely at chapter 110 page 11 ^^ on Roads right shoe is the "mark" that is on the 14th scroll , the same mark was at Manas buttons (chapter 135 page 15)

So I think that its a mark that all noah have ^^ but after manas death he gave the noah itself to allen (when allen turned mana into akuma and then he destroyed him in allens eye we see maybe the noah entering allens eye ^^ )

Anyway we dont know if allen will turn noah (big smile like in the dream who stoped allen from going to lenalee) but maybe he only have the power of the musican and rights to be a performer ^^

Heh cant wait for next chapter ;] looking foward of spoilers to calm down a little XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 20, 2007)

When did Cloud 9 become Klaud?


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 20, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> When did Cloud 9 become Klaud?


Episode 61.


----------



## YoYo (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey i'm new to D-Gray-Man.

I watched the first episode and kinda like it, but my friend said the anime is plagued with fillers.

Is it still worth watching? Or should i stick to manga?


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2007)

Tyki Mikk said:


> 'Cause it could lead to Allen learning more about his 'ghost' Noah and there'd be epic battles of him and his friends trying to free himself and such.



 if that happens that would be just like bleach and now rescue arcs to me are now just


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 21, 2007)

YoYo said:


> Hey i'm new to D-Gray-Man.
> 
> I watched the first episode and kinda like it, but my friend said the anime is plagued with fillers.
> 
> Is it still worth watching? Or should i stick to manga?



I think you should just read the manga.

But if your really bent on watching the anime here's what you should watch so you can avoid fillers

Episode 1-13 19-23 
episode 26
Episode 36
Episode 38 and 39

Then from Episode 51 onwards its all canon material with no fillers.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy shit General Winter's a crazy man.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Dec 21, 2007)

He's exactly how I expected him to be. His seiyuu in the anime is going to be perfect when we get to this part.


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 21, 2007)

another manga I happen to dig alot.

can't wait till the anime shows that one dude who looks like hitler, he's gonna be crazy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 21, 2007)

I just saw the raw.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy fuck, Sokaro is a motherfucking beast.


----------



## Yak (Dec 21, 2007)

It's official now, Sokaro is the Kenpachi of DGM. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



That blood shower at the end was awesome.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Dec 21, 2007)

Any signs of a translation yet?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2007)

ass raped


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Dude Zaraki wishes he was Winters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2007)

They should have just titled the chapter General "pwn" All Akumas 
Seriously....no contest xDD


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 22, 2007)

The last panel is definatly the most badass panel ever. Winters taking a shower in Akuma blood.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 22, 2007)

Wouldn't he die from that since hes not a parasite lol.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 22, 2007)

True.......

*plot-kai*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 22, 2007)

Nah, Zaraki is still more badass that Winters.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Winters has only shown his badassness in a single chapter. Give him a few more and you'll see just how much more badass he is.


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd say it's pretty even. I mean Zaraki rapes Arnancar the size of buildings with one swipe but winters takes showers in akuma blood.


it sounds like 50-50 here to me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Wait when did Zaraki ever kill a building sized arrancar??

And remember Sokaro took on several building sized lvl 3 Akuma.


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 22, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Wait when did Zaraki ever kill a building sized arrancar??
> 
> And remember Sokaro took on several building sized lvl 3 Akuma.



wow....now that I look at the scan that arrancar looks abit smaller.

anyways


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Tesla is only slightly taller than Komamura.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 23, 2007)

Winter X Miranda?  LOL


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 23, 2007)

Badassness from Sokaro


----------



## TargaryenX (Dec 23, 2007)

We've never seen Zaraki in anything other than a one-on-one fight though, not really enough stuff to kill to get bloodlusted. Sokaro is a beast though. Plus akuma blood doesn't infect you if it just touches your skin, you have to ingest it or have it in a wound or something IIRC.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 23, 2007)

You forget Zaraki just uses a regular sword, no special reiatsu blasts or releases yet. And he is still one of the strongest characters. Able to kill a released arrancar in one slash is a huge feat.

Not to say Winters is bad or anything, I really like him. There's no big feat in killing countless Level 3 Akuma anymre, since more characters can do it. But if Winters can kill a Noah or something equally as strong, easily, then he'll be at Zaraki's level of badness for me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 23, 2007)

They only people shown to kill lvl 3 Akuma more than one at a time, were the Generals and Allen.

Lenalee nearly died fighting Eshi. And did you see Eshi just take Lavi's ban seal, straight to the head and not even flinch.

I'm sure Eshi would be able to beat Zaraki in a fight given his hax abilitiy. And Sokaro just finished killing dozens of them.


----------



## neveah (Dec 23, 2007)

Ix-Nay said:


> Winter X Miranda?  LOL



I don't think Miranda would know what do with him


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 23, 2007)

I thought Cloud 9 would be alot cooler, but the other Generals are awesome.


----------



## Yak (Dec 24, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> I'm sure Eshi would be able to beat Zaraki in a fight given his hax abilitiy. And Sokaro just finished killing dozens of them.



That's exactly the point. His hax ability is pretty much everything he would have over Zaraki and not all Lvl. 3 Akuma have the same abilities. Nothing nearly grants to say Sokaro would stomp Zaraki in the ground. If anything, it would be a rather equal matchup until we have seen more from both of them. 

In terms of mere badassness I accept Sokaro as a worthy challenger but currently he still is only the runner-up and doesn't beat Zaraki quite yet. Need to see more of him.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll agree to that.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 24, 2007)

Zaraki is pretty bad ass and hes done cool shit but i think what sokaro does kinds blows it out of the water.

In one chapter he made himself look so bad ass its like shit son.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 25, 2007)

neveah said:


> I don't think Miranda would know what do with him



That's what makes this pairing so ~*kinky*~.


----------



## Zetton (Dec 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Zaraki is pretty bad ass and hes done cool shit but i think what sokaro does kinds blows it out of the water.
> 
> In one chapter he made himself look so bad ass its like shit son.



Hell yeah 


I can't wait to see Cross go all out


----------



## Blizzard chain (Dec 28, 2007)

Any spoilers yet?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope non out this week, probably slow since all of the holidays.


----------



## Gene (Dec 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah she's lust I remember now. I was just thinking that since Cross mentioned the water thing can change to any form.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Dec 30, 2007)

She said she had the power of transformation, so I'm guessing that what he was referring to. 
Call me crazy, but I think that Johnny may get an innocence shard.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It could be Lulubell or it could not, don't know. I wouldn't follow the properties of the Noahs though like Lust/Dreams/Form. Just go with what is going on.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 31, 2007)

I think that is Lulubell. It pretty much has to be, though it was odd that she'd transform this early. Oh well i hope she'll live a bit longer. She's cool


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2007)

THE EYE


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 31, 2007)

It's kinda odd how the anime and manga doesn't really seem to mix. Lulubell appears early in the anime and late in the manga...O_o


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 6, 2008)

yeah. I always thought that was weird, but I always expected the anime to have like an original ending, so maybe thats why they dont mix. I just hope that Miranda doesn't die, she is drowning in LuluBell as we speak.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Jan 6, 2008)

D.Gray-Man is currently my favorite manga. Nice characters, cool fights, awesome weapons, great storyline and bad-ass moments ( when we saw Cross using Judgement and Grave of Maria against Bersek Tyki...that was bad-ass ). Hilarious moments with the big brother of Lenalee.

Also, I do hope the Generals will take care of Lulubell soon enough, Miranda doesn't deserve to die.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm just getting into D-Gray man now. Seems pretty interesting, I like the artwork. Now, this is silly but one thing I really like is awesome double page spreads in manga. Does this manga have that? Only skimmed the first few chapters at the moment.


----------



## Sairou (Jan 8, 2008)

Delta Shell said:


> I'm just getting into D-Gray man now. Seems pretty interesting, I like the artwork. Now, this is silly but one thing I really like is awesome double page spreads in manga. Does this manga have that? Only skimmed the first few chapters at the moment.


Oh yes, indeed it does. It has some EPIC ones too might I add. =D


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 8, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> It's kinda odd how the anime and manga doesn't really seem to mix. Lulubell appears early in the anime and late in the manga...O_o



Lulubell appearing early in the anime helped to make her seem less random when she reappears again later in the anime since the manga only introduced her recently.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2008)

eh lulubells entrace is the same as jasabi's and jesardo's, tottaly random, but they arent going to have much introdution in the manga really


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 8, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> eh lulubells entrace is the same as jasabi's and jesardo's, tottaly random, but they arent going to have much introdution in the manga really



Nah, those 3 noahs being introduced early in the anime were alot less random in the anime than in manga.

In the anime, seeing Jasdero and Debitto receiving their target in the meeting w/ the Earl will make their purpose less confusing later on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2008)

true but it wasnt exactly needed to understand the plot i mean


----------



## spaZ (Jan 8, 2008)

Makes it easier to understand for people in Japan and stuff I guess since the manga is kinda a tad confusing in some parts.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

D Gray Man is Divine Madness! 

I will weep blood if Miranada dies.

I want to see more of Sokaro too


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 10, 2008)

What chapter does episode 64 take place in?  I want to start the manga now 

Thanks


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> What chapter does episode 64 take place in?  I want to start the manga now
> 
> Thanks



chapter seventy six, enjoy the manga its awesome


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2008)

anime or manga? cause i remember that in the anime but not in the manga, but now that i think about it, it isnt that random in the manga at all, as i'd expect the order to have many clashes with the noah before allen came


----------



## darkmage356 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmm I cant remember what Manga Im at.... Maybe Numer 7.... 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Its where his Innocence was turned to dust...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2008)

theory for the heart, the first people "loved" by god were adam AND eve, so wouldnt it make sense for the heart to be split between two people? namely a man and a woman "loved" by god? such as allen and lenalee who both have innocence that have exibited unique characteristics?


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 10, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> chapter seventy six, enjoy the manga its awesome



Thanks alot 

Anyone know where I can find chapters 96-114?  I'm having trouble finding those


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> Thanks alot
> 
> Anyone know where I can find chapters 96-114?  I'm having trouble finding those



This


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2008)

Linali's "insert sexual innuendo" is broken, she needs to get her groove back


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I think Lenalee will be sexy again when her innocence becomes 100 % and her whole body becomes covered in a dark suit. And her whole body will become a weapon. Legs, Arms, Head etc. Lenalee will own.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 12, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Well I think Lenalee will be sexy again when her innocence becomes 100 % and her whole body becomes covered in a dark suit. And her whole body will become a weapon. Legs, Arms, Head etc. Lenalee will own.



Especially with that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



parasite


 innocence of hers ya? 

i wonder when her innocene sync becomes 100%, will she have the power of that to a general? O:


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 12, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> Especially with that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I think she will be on par with or a little bit weaker than Allen, but I think she will still be really great. And they will be the general level rookies.  I think that some of the Generals are going to die, it seems kinda of obvious to me, espcially Theodore. For some reason I smell death on theodore even though I like him and I think his powers are good. But my favorite Generals in order are:

1. Sokaro
2. Cloud 
3. Cross
4. Theodore
5. Jaeger- didnt see much of him


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 12, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Yeah. I think she will be on par with or a little bit weaker than Allen, but I think she will still be really great. And they will be the general level rookies.  I think that some of the Generals are going to die, it seems kinda of obvious to me, espcially Theodore. For some reason I smell death on theodore even though I like him and I think his powers are good. But my favorite Generals in order are:
> 
> 1. Sokaro
> 2. Cloud
> ...



That will be so awesome to see though. Two generals. It seems obvious that Allen has the power to become a general but he'll decide not to. (probably because he wants to stick around with his friends more.)

Maybe because Theodore is so laid back?  I have a feeling that it will be incredibly hard for Sokaro to die. He's a fiend on the battlefield. O_O

Jaeger? I don't think I've seen him before....and what's the deal with the guy that looks like Hitler?? D: D:


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 12, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> Jaeger? I don't think I've seen him before....and what's the deal with the guy that looks like Hitler?? D: D:



Dude I have no idea, but when he ordered his weird little henchmen to go on a " Secret Mission." I dont know man, I have feeling that weirdo who works under him has exorcist powers. I think Hitler is in league with the Akuma or he will sell the heroes out or something. Hes bad news though


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 12, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Dude I have no idea, but when he ordered his weird little henchmen to go on a " Secret Mission." I dont know man, I have feeling that weirdo who works under him has exorcist powers. I think Hitler is in league with the Akuma or he will sell the heroes out or something. Hes bad news though



If the dude looks like Hitler, it's bound to be bad news. Maybe he's planning to revolt against Komui's plan about destroying the egg. Probably he'll try to see if he can get his henchman to save the egg by doing the "secret mission" D:

Wait, what is the main point of the egg anyways? What does it do?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 12, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> If the dude looks like Hitler, it's bound to be bad news. Maybe he's planning to revolt against Komui's plan about destroying the egg. Probably he'll try to see if he can get his henchman to save the egg by doing the "secret mission" D:
> 
> Wait, what is the main point of the egg anyways? What does it do?



The egg makes Akuma. O_O

so thats why the Earl and friends want it.

Yeah I think he wants the egg for himself to start a Holocaust or somethin.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 12, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> The egg makes Akuma. O_O
> 
> so thats why the Earl and friends want it.
> 
> Yeah I think he wants the egg for himself to start a Holocaust or somethin.



Hm....I wonder if that was the shiny thing in the baby's head in back of the organ in the anime ep 65. O_o

Is there a possibility that the Heart can be split into innocences? i dunno why I keep having a feeling that Allen and Lenalee possess the Heart...

xDDD Oh noes. That's not good. Hitler-look-alike fails at life. Let's just hope others are smart enough to see what he's plotting behind that scrawny moustache of his.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 12, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> Hm....I wonder if that was the shiny thing in the baby's head in back of the organ in the anime ep 65. O_o
> 
> Is there a possibility that the Heart can be split into innocences? i dunno why I keep having a feeling that Allen and Lenalee possess the Heart...
> 
> xDDD Oh noes. That's not good. Hitler-look-alike fails at life. Let's just hope others are smart enough to see what he's plotting behind that scrawny moustache of his.



Yeah I think once Lenalee and Allen connect. You know what I mean 

Hitler is bad. And i hope Miranda sees through his plots. I want Miranda to have an offensive move or something like Time bullets lawls. I dont know I like Miranda alot i hope Lulubell doesnt kill her. 

Miranda is drowning as we speak.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 12, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Yeah I think once Lenalee and Allen connect. You know what I mean
> 
> Hitler is bad. And i hope Miranda sees through his plots. I want Miranda to have an offensive move or something like Time bullets lawls. I dont know I like Miranda alot i hope Lulubell doesnt kill her.
> 
> Miranda is drowning as we speak.



xD Lulz. Yus I do. They connect alot through the anime too.

Time bullets. That's a nice one for a offense attack since Miranda is only use to support. (Fight Miranda! We believe in you! )

Maybe its just me but it seems as though Miranda changed. She isn't as jumpy and frightened as she was before. She's more calm and reserved. And she seems to have less eyeliner and grew eyebrows :3

D: D: I wonder how she's gonna get rescued....what defeats water?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 12, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> xD Lulz. Yus I do. They connect alot through the anime too.
> 
> Time bullets. That's a nice one for a offense attack since Miranda is only use to support. (Fight Miranda! We believe in you! )
> 
> ...



Time Bullets > Water

I remember when Miranda was so fugly and then she came back and was a total babe.  

Well Miranda is wearing alot of leather so a whip isnt that bad for her either. I want Miranda to be general level as well, wouldnt that be tight. Maybe she could have two innocences like Cross 

I think that the Generals will save Miranda. No biggie. Well hopefully...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 12, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Time Bullets > Water
> 
> I remember when Miranda was so fugly and then she came back and was a total babe.
> 
> ...



That would be so awesome to see. D: Miranda's Innocence doesn't even have a defense mechanism. Other people have to protect her. 

xD She looked much better when she tied her hair into a ponytail. She looked so much younger, like she was 19 or 20

Once she can reach to general level, I bet she could go forward or look into the future or something. Time traveling!


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2008)

You guys discussing the manga?


----------



## Majeh (Jan 12, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> You guys discussing the manga?



this is the manga thread for D.gray man so...yea


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 12, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> That would be so awesome to see. D: Miranda's Innocence doesn't even have a defense mechanism. Other people have to protect her.
> 
> xD She looked much better when she tied her hair into a ponytail. She looked so much younger, like she was 19 or 20
> 
> Once she can reach to general level, I bet she could go forward or look into the future or something. Time traveling!



Time Traveling 

That would be so cool. Hahha I dont really know anymore Time powers, but If Miranda was a Time Mage from Final Fantasy. lulz
she could learn
haste
stop
meteor
slow
regen

Hmmm I just think that Mirana need to get stronger and get some offensive weapon, she cant be the maiden in distress foreva. 

I hope there is like a Save Allen Arc. So all the rest of the Exorcists can get better, Allen doesnt let anyone else do anything, because he is too good. I love Allen still though, but let other people do work, or they will be not so good through the whole manga. 

Lulz and some of the exorcists have to die..


----------



## spaZ (Jan 12, 2008)

If Miranda could make time go extremely fast she could be really strong like make the earl age or turn him back to nothing.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 12, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Time Traveling
> 
> That would be so cool. Hahha I dont really know anymore Time powers, but If Miranda was a Time Mage from Final Fantasy. lulz
> she could learn
> ...



xDDDD That's win for sure.

True that's why Hoshino-sensei needs to upgrade her weapon. Allen's weapon evolved and I'm pretty sure Lenalee's weapon will evolve too once she achieves a higher sync rate than -10%.

Yes, that too. Allen has too many screen shots of himself. Kanda needs to take the spotlight more. 

@spaz: xDDDD The Earl ages? I didn't know the dude could become old and ancient and still live


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2008)

He IS ancient, he's been around for 7000 years(before which he was in another dimension causing ruckus, which makes me wonder just wtf kind of dimension he came from in the first place)


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 12, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> He IS ancient, he's been around for 7000 years(before which he was in another dimension causing ruckus)



Is that the same for the Noahs?
The Earl will never die unless Allen and the others attempt to kill him. D: Reminds me of Naraku from Inuyasha


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, The Earl is pretty old. As for the dimension he came from its probably from the original Noah's Ark when a pig and an akuma...


----------



## Sairou (Jan 13, 2008)

Oo the chapter comes out this week!! =D Finally we get to see what happened to poor Johnny. =O


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol... Johnny


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 13, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Yeah, The Earl is pretty old. As for the dimension he came from its probably from the original Noah's Ark when a pig and an akuma...



xDDD Lol! Was Road the oldest Noah? 

@sairou: and the others. Dude, I wanna see Kanda in the spotlight cause Allen always hogs it. D:


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 13, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> xDDD Lol! Was Road the oldest Noah?
> 
> @sairou: and the others. Dude, I wanna see Kanda in the spotlight cause Allen always hogs it. D:



Yeah, Rhode is the oldest I m pretty sure, even though she/he looks the smallest. 

I want to see more Kanda, Miranda, Lenalee, and Lavi.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 13, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> Dude, I wanna see Kanda in the spotlight cause Allen always hogs it. D:


maybe that's because allen always seems to be #1 on on the character polls


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 13, 2008)

I remember Kanda being #1 on one of the polls.  I don't know how recent it was though


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 13, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> I remember Kanda being #1 on one of the polls.  I don't know how recent it was though



the most recent one had allen on top (yet again) so kanda must have one sometime last year or so.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2008)

Do someone happen to have the last poll results somewhere?  I'd love to see them =)


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Yeah, The Earl is pretty old. As for the dimension he came from its probably from the original Noah's Ark when a pig and an akuma...



lol.. what the fak. 

I dun mind seeing Allen, he's pretty awesome.  Kanda is eye candy.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2008)

Kanda looks too girly for me. When I first saw him in Shoko's sig, I was sure he's a girl.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2008)

Curry you silly sauce. 

I first saw Kanda on Seto's avi on GDM divinity forums, so he looks like a beautiful man to me.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2008)

He looks like a girly guy. Good thing he's at least cool 

Though, if he was a girl, he'd be really awesome *u*


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2008)

... hmm.. if Kanda was a chick... I would hate him.  

 I dunno why but its a fact I would hate him... if he was a she.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd love him! I like strong female characters, if only they aren't too loud. He's not loud, so yeah


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 14, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> ... hmm.. if Kanda was a chick... I would hate him.
> 
> I dunno why but its a fact I would hate him... if he was a she.



I can imagine that now. xDDDD Lavi would would then be oogling at him (if he doesnt know that)

Lavi: Eh? Did Yuu grow some boobs? 
Kanda: *pop* DIE. *chases*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 14, 2008)

I like Kanda and hopefully he will get the Lenalee treatment and get his hair chopped off, or he can always donate his hair to Lenalee so she can get extensions. Lenalee looked so much better with long hair, but short hair is cool to i guess. and strong female characters are awesome.


----------



## Sairou (Jan 15, 2008)

@Hatsune Miku: Lol well if the Jump Festa facts hold true, we're in for that Kanda backstory sometime this year. Guess you should look forward to that. =D


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 15, 2008)

Hahaha thats cool. 
I want to know more about Kanda and how Lavi knows him ahaha


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 17, 2008)

I reread chapter 143 several times and I can't seems to understand about the "eye". Whoes eye is that?


----------



## kaz (Jan 17, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> I reread chapter 143 several times and I can't seems to understand about the "eye". Whoes eye is that?



That is an Akuma, I believe.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 17, 2008)

Spoilers for next chaper is out. =D And damn it has Kanda ownage in it. ^.^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jan 17, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Spoilers for next chaper is out. =D And damn it has Kanda ownage in it. ^.^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Hell yes! Kanda's back, bitches!


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 17, 2008)

I found some spoilers at MangaHelpers.   Looks real, but you never know 

Databook 1: Raikiri


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 17, 2008)

Kanda is back


----------



## sheena (Jan 17, 2008)

YamazakiSusumu said:


> ヂィー・グレイマン
> *D. Gray-man*​
> Recently, I've been trying new manga series. Last month I started reading Death Note (absolutely love it), last week I started Gintama (love it), and today I began reading D. Gray-man (love it).
> 
> ...



i just stared reading that manga it seems pretty cool so far


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jan 18, 2008)

Any reason there is always a Cam Raw of D.Gray Each Week on MH =0 ?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



heh after todays chapter im starting to think that the shadow is Inspectors Leavier (other form/noah/akuma/something new) and the hand is Links (sacrifice for grater good XD) but well who knows (but in chapter 143 after Leaviers talk with link there was blood spliter at some kind of pipes , and now in 144 we see the same pipes at floor)  besides after the HQ trumbling something jumped into the white ark  (so most likly it will hunt allen for destroying the egg)

Heh im started to think that Leavier was something else from the begining (since he know too much about everything) and well Allen never met him in person but only by Link (maybe if allen was too close the eye could react ) ^^

And I was thinking how allen was placed into the egg ^^ heh I think that he jumped before hit foward to protect miranda (since inosence would not hurt other inosence) while wearing the cape (the same like he protected lavi from his own fire) and the power tossed him hard into the egg so he could destroy it from inside ^^




heh cant wait for next chapter ;]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 19, 2008)

the wait for the chapter has been and still *is* too long!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm loving what I've been reading so far. 

Have to love the Kanda ownage.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 19, 2008)

^still haven't seen it! 

and hey there, jetty. been a while!


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 19, 2008)

I wonder what is the voice Allen heard at the end of the chapter, another AKUMA?


----------



## kaz (Jan 19, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> I wonder what is the voice Allen heard at the end of the chapter, another AKUMA?



Seems that way since his left eye activated.

I take it that's Johnny's bloody arm that was left over.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 19, 2008)

The idiocy is spreading like a fucking plague.

Please FIX your translations people. There's no FUCKING REASON for NAKAMA to remain INTACT in it's original JAPANESE form in an ENGLISH translation.

God these translator's can't do shit. First One Piece, then Fairy Tail, and now D.Gray-man.

Oh yeah i'm expecting to get neg-repped by some purity-of-language shits for this but what the hell. I want quality translations. I don't want shit half done.

Edit: Acide from that it was a good chapter.


----------



## Curry (Jan 19, 2008)

It was a good, extremely fast-paced chapter. Recently I've been having this feeling I can't follow what's exactly going on, I guess it's because of the messy drawing style. Do you guys get the same impression or is it just me? =)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 19, 2008)

^ same here! i have to strain my eyes to see what's happening! 

and LQ/MQ releases dont help either!


----------



## Curry (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, definitely =)

Still, I usually need to reread the chapter to get what's going on :S


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 19, 2008)

lol, same here!


----------



## wizah (Jan 19, 2008)

I had a qeustion in which chapter does the  innocence come back to Allen?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2008)

84th chapter :3


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea I still have that problem.  It's not as bad as when I first started reading the manga though.  I used to stare at a page for a while wondering wtf I'm looking at


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 19, 2008)

i wonder it's like that.. maybe she likes drawing cramped scenes...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2008)

so is the genesis egg destroyed?  that went by too quick for me.


----------



## kaz (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, Hoshino has a chaotic way of drawing out his/her battle scenes. They can be quite hard to figure out at times, that's for sure.

Anyone here guessing the Akuma that Allen noticed is Malcolm? Check out page 16 panel 3 and you'll see it looks like Malcolm's attire.

If that's so, his look gave him away considering how evil he looks.


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 19, 2008)

Malcolm is just misunderstood   If he walked around with a big smile all the time---->   I'm sure they would warm up to him


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It had to be the Akuma that ate Johnny in the end.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 19, 2008)

Just finished, reading up2 143, I'll try out 144 in the morning.

Oh and on the topic:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The scenes fighting the essence of Tyki I did not even try to understand.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It had to be the Akuma that ate Johnny in the end.



I don't know why, but my feelings towards that....
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 





I love the chapter but once again the action was hard to keep up with. The mangaka style of showing action often leaves me what the hell is going on, even though I got the gist of it, I'm a fan of watching the intricate detail of battles


----------



## spaZ (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it just me or is the art starting to change once again?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _D. Gray Man 144_ 



 This chapter was really great. Im glad that Miranda is ok, and Allen went the extra mile to save her. Also what the hell did Allen see? Is the egg really destroyed, and the glasses boy Johnny dead?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 20, 2008)

ok can someone help me... some months ago i was reading D. gray-man but my External Hard Drive died and i lost all that i had and i can't remember in what Volume/chapter i was... If i remember correctly they were on a boat and a level 3 Akuma appeared (i think it was the first level 3 akuma to ever be shown on the manga) and Allen was on some temple(?) training to regain his Innocence or something like that


----------



## whtfog (Jan 20, 2008)

Well! I thought it was a pretty good but quick chapter. The generals are indeed strong...which makes me wonder how come Yeegar was defeated so easily.....

Now all thats left is to find out who was laughing towards the end...bet it was the 14th again


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2008)

More Cross badassness. I cant wait to see whats going to happen next chapter. Bet Johnny turned into a Hybrid Akuma or something


----------



## Majeh (Jan 20, 2008)

i was just looking back to when allen "re-formed" his innocence and was wondering y he doesnt just do this to all the lvl 3 or akuma he meets 1v1


i mean that move is just badass w/e it is


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2008)

That move is Cross Grave. Allen really hasn't had the chance to fight any Akuma since Thread. But now he's simply pwning armies of level three's with his sword.


----------



## Sin (Jan 20, 2008)

whtfog said:


> Well! I thought it was a pretty good but quick chapter. The generals are indeed strong...which makes me wonder how come Yeegar was defeated so easily.....
> 
> Now all thats left is to find out who was laughing towards the end...bet it was the 14th again


Well yeegar had to fight Tiki Mikk, and he seemed like one of the better Noahs. I doubt "that" Tiki Mikk came out, but still, someone who can rip your heart out in an instant would be hard to deal with, unless it was one-on-one like he did with Allen.

Btw, I just read all of D.Gray-Man in like, a day 

The anime really turned me off, I stopped watching it at Episode 8, when there were like 14 aired.

I just recently decided to give it a shot again, and i have to say, I really like the manga, it's not nearly as slow paced as the anime.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 20, 2008)

Abyssion said:


> That move is Cross Grave. Allen really hasn't had the chance to fight any Akuma since Thread. But now he's *simply pwning armies of level three's with his sword*.



indeed...but i think he should just save the sword for the earl and noah's and just use the clown crown belt and rape with ease like he did the 1st lvl 3 akuma

o and now that ive mentioned it...allen did try using cross grave on the earl in chpt 102 but it didnt hit him. =\


----------



## Sin (Jan 20, 2008)

They need to reveal Mana was the 14th already 

I dun know who they think they're fooling.


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 21, 2008)

Mana is busy in Bleach-verse at the moment.  He'll be available for flashback scenes shortly


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 21, 2008)

That was a good chapter, this series is picking up again.  So who do we think it is coming out right there? Still Lulubell or someone else?


----------



## Sin (Jan 21, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> Mana is busy in Bleach-verse at the moment.  He'll be available for flashback scenes shortly


What now


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 21, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> That was a good chapter, this series is picking up again.  So who do we think it is coming out right there? Still Lulubell or someone else?



That would be Rhode. She was confirmed to still be alive at the end of last arc (see evidence below). And the childish yet disturbing giggling fits her character perfectly.

Rhode still alive:



Considering she was the first Noah It isn't surprising her role in the series isn't done yet.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah it seems that it would be Rhode. Good Analysis. Plus she has the power of Dreams. But then again it could also be an entirely new Noah or even Akuma, or something trapped inside the egg... haha who knows.


----------



## Sin (Jan 21, 2008)

So, besides the thunder guy, have any Noahs died? I don't think the two that fought the vampire exorcist actually died, and Tiki Mikk just "awakened" he didn't fully "die"


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 21, 2008)

what about road? i'm not sure she's dead. remember that silhouette will Lulu?

edit: lol, i didn't see that post above me!


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 21, 2008)

I wonder if Jasdevi is still alive, they were never seen after their fight with Krory.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2008)

jasedavi is trapped in an alternate dimension, same with skin, they might as well be dead


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 21, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> jasedavi is trapped in an alternate dimension, same with skin, they might as well be dead



and I'm pretty sure Road is dead. I think that's the same fate Tyki also met.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 21, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> and I'm pretty sure Road is dead. I think that's the same fate Tyki also met.



Did you see the picture Megaharrison posted?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 21, 2008)

And Millenium Earls Appearance in the Arc was to save Tyki. So he's probably still recovering.


----------



## Sin (Jan 21, 2008)

I wonder if Tyki will remain in his "Awakened" form from now on, but learn to control it, or regain his "human" form.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> I wonder if Tyki will remain in his "Awakened" form from now on, but learn to control it, or regain his "human" form.



same here. 
you know how when exorcists have 100% sync. 
maybe thats what happened to Tyki. Well anyways hopefully he controls his powers, because both of his forms are really awesome. 

And for your other question, I think skin is the only one who is dead. 
I believe Jasdebi is still alive.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 21, 2008)

so is this manga good again

or does it still suck with 

chaos drawings and powerups ever other chapter?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 21, 2008)

chaos drawings, yes. powerups.. not so much.


----------



## kaz (Jan 21, 2008)

Uncanny said:


> so is this manga good again
> 
> or does it still suck with
> 
> chaos drawings and powerups ever other chapter?



It's always been good. 

Chaos drawing still present since that's Hoshino's style.

Powerups were never every other chapter.


----------



## Sin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> It's always been good.
> 
> Chaos drawing still present since that's Hoshino's style.
> 
> Powerups were never every other chapter.


The anime is pretty fail though.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 21, 2008)

No its not it just has extra fillers but still stays close to the manga.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 22, 2008)

Sin said:


> The anime is pretty fail though.



I don't know why you think so, I thought the latest episodes were pretty good. (can't wait until Crown Clown is being animated)


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 22, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> I don't know why you think so, I thought the latest episodes were pretty good. (can't wait until Crown Clown is being animated)



That would be awesome to see.
D: The past few episodes were all about Allen in training which has gotten boring to see. D<


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 23, 2008)

Allen needs our support!  Cheer for him


----------



## whtfog (Jan 23, 2008)

Well the anime was okay but its getting better! Especially with the upcoming ARC and the appearance of Crown Clown


----------



## ? (Jan 23, 2008)

I must be weird, I actually liked the anime. >.>


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 23, 2008)

Great sig, Tyki.  Could you pm the stock, or any other good pics of him you have? I can never find any good colorings of him.


Megaharrison said:


> That would be Rhode. She was confirmed to still be alive at the end of last arc (see evidence below). And the childish yet disturbing giggling fits her character perfectly.
> 
> Rhode still alive:
> 
> ...



Hmm, interesting.  I knew Rhode was still alive but it would be great for her to come back.  I would be equally happy with a new Noah also though.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 23, 2008)

Uncanny said:


> so is this manga good again
> 
> or does it still suck with
> 
> chaos drawings and powerups ever other chapter?



Drawings are still the same but power ups were never all that bad in my opinion. No worse than the average Shonen anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 24, 2008)

ALLEN ROCKS!!


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't die Bak! 

That 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Level 4 looks weird


----------



## KaiserPhoenix (Jan 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



damn reever's dead


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2008)

WTF happend! All of a sudden it was hell on earth!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I guess hoshino had to keep the ball rolling and everything since allen couldent be expected to keep going through level 3's like nothing. So mayhaps linali will help him and together they will destroy it


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 25, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> Don't die Bak!
> 
> That
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's funny how that as they evolve, the Akuma look more human. Ironic, the level 4 looks like a deformed angel.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2008)

Databook: Shodai

text translation for 145:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1
D.Gray-man
145th Night: Darkness...4
[Insert text: The number of despair...]

2
Johnny: Stop... // ...it... // ...Stop...

3
Epsteini: ...... // No... // This can't be... Bak...
Akume: Fool... // One such as you is not enough to stop an Akuma... // They are living weapons... // That is why they were given the name of "Akuma"!

4
[Hey! AKUMA is evolving!]

5
[Your AKUMA evolved into OHSHITALEVEL4!]

6
Johnny: (It's all my fault... // If... // If I hadn't gone after Tapp like that...)

7
Johnny: (Back then... // If I hadn't gone and got myself caught like that...)
Flashback!Bak: Johnny!! // I'll get you out of there, okay? // Just hang on, Johnny!
Flashback!Johnny: Branch Chief...
Flashback!Bak: ?!
Flashback!Johnny: Tapp... he...
Flashback!Bak: Renée! Get a barrier round those Skull up there!

8
Flashback!Bak: Run! // Get away from this thing, quickly!
Flashback!Reever: ! We're out of power...!
Johnny: (It's all because everyone... // ...was trying to save Tapp and me...) // It's all my fault...!

9
[no text just Allen = awesome]

10
[TN: Oh, shit, is Bak dead?! The guy has Urahara's seiyuu! You can't kill off a guy with Urahara's seiyuu! Oh, and who exactly is speaking to Allen? I can't even tell, the guy's so messed-up >_<]
Guy: A... // lle... // ...n...

11
Guy: It... // ...e... / ...vol... // ...ved... // It's... / e... / ...vol... // ...ved... // So... / ...Sorry... // We... / ...couldn't... / ...hold... // ...out...

12
[no text just... yeah...]

13
Allen: ?!
Voice: Hehe... // Heheh... // Heheh... [etc, it's the giggling again]

14-15
LevelFour: I'm Level Fooooour~~~!
[Insert text: And it begins... all is lost...!]


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, a level 4 Akuma?!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 26, 2008)

Can someone please explain to me what happened after the Black Order invasion thing?! I kinda got lost after that...LOL 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The level 4 looks so creepy and fug...D:


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2008)

Link removed

proper scans are out


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

yay!!

*downloads


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

what!?


*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF!?!?

WHERE ARE THE GENERALS!?

and did Reever just die!?

and Bak!?!  

omfg, level 4. shit.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMFG WTF!?!?!?! NEW ENEMY!!!!


----------



## spaZ (Jan 26, 2008)

The higher the levels the more they look human I wouldn't be surprised that the highest pretty much looks full human and stuff.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

do you think that's the first level _ever?_

cuz we didn't see any in japan which is the capital of akuma.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 26, 2008)

Theres probably higher than four since it was said the more they eat and kill and crap the higher they can grow and such.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

and you're telling me that _all_ the Noah have control over the akuma? ever those higher than the level fours?

and where the fuck are the generals!?!?


----------



## kaz (Jan 26, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> and you're telling me that _all_ the Noah have control over the akuma? ever those higher than the level fours?
> 
> and where the fuck are the generals!?!?



Right behind Allen, I suppose.

It depends on how we see this Level 4 Fight. If this Level 4 can have the advantage in this fight, then I would say the Akuma can be stronger than the Noah. However, I don't think any of them could ever be stronger than the Earl.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

i dunno.. the akuma being stronger than the Noah dont seem right. 

i expect the generals to make a quick word of the level 4 and i want Allen to be made general ASAP!


----------



## Sairou (Jan 26, 2008)

Curse the bloodbath scene!! Reever will indeed be missed! T_T. Did all of them get whiped out though or was it just him that got the virus? =O


----------



## kaz (Jan 26, 2008)

Time will tell on powerful this Akuma is.

It's likely the actions of Allen during this whole invasion may promote him to being an official General. That is... if General Cross allows it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Time will tell on powerful this Akuma is.
> 
> It's likely the actions of Allen during this whole invasion may promote him to being an official General. That is... if General Cross allows it.



lol, cross. I dont think he'll have a problem with it.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2008)

I think that person Allen keeps hearing will give him a powerup so he can defeat that level 4.  Probably his Akuma side is gonna evolve.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I think that person Allen keeps hearing will give him a powerup so he can defeat that level 4.  Probably his Akuma side is gonna evolve.



i completely forgot about his akuma side! 

i wonder what level his akuma side is.. 

level 3?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah probably .

He'll probably gain Giant Sharingan Eyeball.


----------



## Fran (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't even remember who Tapp is.
Who died? Is Johnny dead? Where'd that Akuma come from :S Yaaah. Time to read over old chapters...


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope Bak is still alive.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

i dont think Johnny is dead.. 

and i think Bak is dead!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bak is dead, his arm fell off due to the Akuma poisoning.




I'm tired of Allen getting all the action, and now he takes on the new Akuma. =/ I wanted someone else to find it instead.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2008)

Everyone else is sort of out of commision aside from the generals who have already owned. You can't expect Kanda to fight a level 4 with a training stick .


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Everyone else is sort of out of commision aside from the generals who have already owned. You can't expect Kanda to fight a level 4 with a training stick .



lol, training stick. 

Kanda should better GTFO from that place now!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2008)

The power levels in D. Grayman confuse me a bit in terms of Akuma.

Level 1 - Suckage with guns.
Level 2 - Gain an ability and can talk.
Level 3 - Wut? More power is it? I dunno what the frig.
Level 4 - Super lol wut?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2008)

That level 4 looks funny.

Unfortunatly hes probaly going to be a bitch to beat.

And did Reeve die?


----------



## Sagara (Jan 26, 2008)

Nowadays, the chapters look messier and messier, I can't seem to recognize all the characters, and the plot's a little confusing. I'm a major Hoshino shipper but I'm truly worried she's walking down the Kishi path, let's pray this is just a short phase

but the last 10 chapters or so have been pretty below par


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 26, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Bak is dead, his arm fell off due to the Akuma poisoning.



In the previous page, you can see Bak lying down on the floor, the one wearing a headphone.  The guy talking to Allen doesn't wear a headphone.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 26, 2008)

Level 4 has been made specifically for Allen and the Generals as a new expendable/fodder enemy (Noah's aren't fodder). Those who are General level (100% synchronization) have been shown to own level 3's far too easily. Considering all the other exorcists would probably have an extremely tough time against even a Level 3 (One Level 3 held its own against Linali, Bookman, and Lavi at once), nobody else but Allen or the generals can take on a level 4. Its powers are probably on par with Noah-possessed Micky.

I would of liked to of seen Winters or Cloud 9 have a shot at it (they really haven't had their own fight yet) but meh, they're not all that plot relevant.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

The level 4 looked like a pregnant woman to me at first and then it popped out from the place which looks like a womb and out comes like a little baby form of the level 4....WTF. D: What has Hoshino Sensei been smoking?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Level 4 has been made specifically for Allen and the Generals as a new expendable/fodder enemy (Noah's aren't fodder). *Those who are General level (100% synchronization) have been shown to own level 3's far too easily. Considering all the other exorcists would probably have an extremely tough time against even a Level 3 (One Level 3 held its own against Linali, Bookman, and Lavi at once), nobody else but Allen or the generals can take on a level 4. Its powers are probably on par with Noah-possessed Micky.*
> 
> I would of liked to of seen Winters or Cloud 9 have a shot at it (they really haven't had their own fight yet) but meh, they're not all that plot relevant.



i agree about the level 4 part.

and who are cloud 9 and winters? 

@Hatsune: she's been smoking some weed!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> i agree about the level 4 part.
> 
> and who are cloud 9 and winters?
> 
> @Hatsune: she's been smoking some weed!



Cloud 9 is the female general who control the parasite innocence. The innocence is in the shape of a monkey. 

I dunno about winters....I think he's another general but I haven't seen him D:

Weed? Isn't it magic mushrooms? 

She gotta lay off those marijuana!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

oh.. that's hawt general! 

and lol, marijuana's not  a bad idea.


----------



## Curry (Jan 26, 2008)

Last chapter was interesting 

But it was confusing as hell. I want to read more. Is it just me, or are there too few pages?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

^ yeah, curreh, it was damn confusing. dont anyone tel Hoshino that her manga is too crowded and confusing?


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 26, 2008)

Cloud 9 is the female general. Winters is the battle crazed general.

Kanda should definitely get out of there.  He can't die!   Run Kanda


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> Cloud 9 is the female general. Winters is the battle crazed general.
> 
> Kanda should definitely get out of there.  He can't die!   Run Kanda



Isn't that Zakalo? (or however you spell his damn name) O_o I ish confused already...

@lk3mizt: She might be going to crack next. Euphoria!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> Cloud 9 is the female general. Winters is the battle crazed general.
> 
> Kanda should definitely get out of there.  He can't die!   Run Kanda



lol, he's got an awesome name! winters.. me like it! 



Hatsune Miku said:


> Isn't that Zakalo? (or however you spell his damn name) O_o I ish confused already...
> 
> @lk3mizt: She might be going to crack next. Euphoria!



lol, crack. 

you sure know alot of this kinda stuff, Hatsune.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, crack.
> 
> you sure know alot of this kinda stuff, Hatsune.



Yush. Crack.  No no no, I'm not a drug addict. xD

Hm? Which stuff? D.gray? :3 It's my number one obsession aside from Katekyou Hitman Reborn.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

lol, i was saying that you knew an awful lot about drugs.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, i was saying that you knew an awful lot about drugs.



Lol xD All the knowledge comes from Health class. It's mandatory for all juniors and seniors to take it in our school. :3

Glue is a drug too. I never knew that before. O_o


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

lol, i used to do glue! 


okay, so back to DGM, i wonder what will happen to the organization now.. they've lost sooo many personnel!

the good thing is that the earl wont be able to make any more akuma now that the egg's been destroyed.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, i used to do glue!
> 
> 
> okay, so back to DGM, i wonder what will happen to the organization now.. they've lost sooo many personnel!
> ...



O_O ?!!!

That's true. And most of them died by skull cause he crushed their heads... D:

I'm wondering...how many more Noahs are left? O_o


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

apparently, there are 13 Noah's left! o_O


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2008)

We all knew d gray man was horror, the grotesque images should not surprise.

Anyway's, what i'm thinking is, level 4 is above knight tyki actually, as this is probably the "general level" akuma, and as we can see, cross easily owned knight tyki.  

"All is lost" is a big indication of this, all is lost with 5 generals there? Wow.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> apparently, there are 13 Noah's left! o_O



O_O 13?! Holy....

@Inuhanyou: so the generals might be a match for the level 4. Hm...

..wait. Allen had already reached the General level hasn't he?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

@Inu: lol, yeah.. unless all the generals have been wasted too. 

what were the generals doing when all those people were getting killed? 

@Hatsune: , yeah, Allen's is general level now.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> @Inu: lol, yeah.. unless all the generals have been wasted too.
> 
> what were the generals doing when all those people were getting killed?
> 
> @Hatsune: , yeah, Allen's is general level now.



Wow. Then that sucks. D: Hey, what about the "Great Generals" that Komui referred to in like volume 7 of the manga?

 But Allen won't be able to kick level 4 akuma butt if he doesn't get help from anyone.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

his akuma part is going to evolve and kick ass!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> his akuma part is going to evolve and kick ass!



can't wait till that happens :3


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2008)

MANGEKYOU SHARINGAN HERE WE COME!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

lol, magenkyou sharingan..


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

xD lol 
Let's switch that around...

MUGENKYOU SHARINGAN! O:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2008)

NO, BLACK QUEEN LINALI HERE WE COME! 

The white devil/adam/allen and black angel/eve/linali will destroy the monsta!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

lol, Linali.. 

i kinda miss her.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> NO, BLACK QUEEN LINALI HERE WE COME!
> 
> The white devil/adam/allen and black angel/eve/linali will destroy the monsta!



Adam and Eve!! xDDDD Lmao

Don't forget SMOKY BEAR LAVI! 
And he tells us not to start forest fires...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2008)

I think the title might play a little importance now. Allen will digivolve into D. Graymon.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 26, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I think the title might play a little importance now. Allen will digivolve into D. Graymon.



xDDD !!!
And I suppose Cross is his tamer?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> Cloud 9 is the female general who control the parasite innocence. The innocence is in the shape of a monkey.
> 
> I dunno about winters....I think he's another general but I haven't seen him D:
> 
> ...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

lol, thanks Admiral.


are you an omo naija?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 26, 2008)

I was so confused by the last chapter. 
anybody care to explain what happened? I'll rep.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2008)

the giant level 3 that attacked Johnny was incapaciated by the scientists, but while they had it restrained it evolved.  I think Allen was guided by the voice to where the level 4 is, but that's baseless specualtion


----------



## Curry (Jan 26, 2008)

DGM is drawn in a very chaotic way


----------



## Sin (Jan 26, 2008)

Just read 145... Can anyone explain to me what the hell just happened?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jan 26, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I was so confused by the last chapter.
> anybody care to explain what happened? I'll rep.



Johny was getting eaten by a nearly dead level 3. while trying to save tapp, and alot of people from the science department tried to help him, but they got killed by the akuma while I think Johny survived. Now there is a pregnant level four akuma on the loose.

As for the grotesque scenes, they are nothing compared to the amount of blood loss krory has undergone 
Hidan + Fuuton combo


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 26, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Nowadays, the chapters look messier and messier, I can't seem to recognize all the characters, and the plot's a little confusing. I'm a major Hoshino shipper but I'm truly worried she's walking down the Kishi path, let's pray this is just a short phase
> 
> but the last 10 chapters or so have been pretty below par




Hoshino-chan is currently alittle sick, hence the sloppier scans we get now. what we wanna hope is that she doesn't pull what the author of hunerXhuner did and hold the manga for months on end due to her health...

Mangaka+healthiness=serious business.


----------



## milhaus007 (Jan 27, 2008)

I love how D.Gray-Man is drawn. It usually takes me a couple of mins to realize WTF is actually going on. It's better than the other mangas that you can just blow by and get the idea.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 27, 2008)

she's sick!? noooooooo!  

@milhaus007: dude, you have a point there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2008)

she's always sick, now i wonder if she has some sort of perpetual disease


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 27, 2008)

the latest chapter was... confusing. did all of those technicians die, or what? 
and the level 4 akuma was unexpected, looking like a baby and all. but where is lulu bell?



> Hoshino-chan is currently alittle sick, hence the sloppier scans we get now. what we wanna hope is that she doesn't pull what the author of hunerXhuner did and hold the manga for months on end due to her health...



actually, togashi was never sick, just lazy.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> Just read 145... Can anyone explain to me what the hell just happened?



After massacring most of the technicians in the Science Department, a group of Level 3 akuma's as well as human sacrificial corpses merged together to form a level 4 akuma. It was "born" out of the head of one of those giant akumas and the first step consisted of the level 3's fusing into a "mother" like organism, who then had the actual level 4 burst out of its stomach.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 27, 2008)

All this happened so what was that shadow thing?
I was so sure we were gunna see Rhode.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 27, 2008)

The shadow thing ended up being the new level 4


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2008)

Holly shit.. is Reever really the guy who died at the end??


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 27, 2008)

looks like it! 

how come i dont see you in UG anymore?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> looks like it!


OMG!! HE WAS MY FAVORITE!!!!  I can't belive Katsura killed him!!!  




> how come i dont see you in UG anymore?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Jan 27, 2008)

section chief BAK died!!! noooooooo


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 27, 2008)

wow bloody hell, this chapter was indeed chaotic...

the last panel is made of pure and epic win...someone has to color it so i and other people can use it as a wallpaper


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 27, 2008)

Im just glad that Miranda didnt die, I think that Johnny will become an exorcist. 

Im glad that in D. Gray Man, they actually kill off people unlike in Naruto and in Bleach.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2008)

naruto kills people off, i think your talking about bleach


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 27, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> naruto kills people off, i think your talking about bleach



I mean Naruto too, There are way too many people in Naruto, only a few people got killed in Naruto. The only important people i can think of is the 4rth, Asuma, and akatuski, thats pretty much it. 

None of the Rookies will ever die. O_O And i find that really annoying, that they can all survive death no matter what.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 27, 2008)

Umm...Jiraiya? More named characters have died in Naruto than D. Gray-Man actually.

Anyway, this last chapter was madness.  That's rough that Reever had to die, but it's always good when the badguys get a victory.  I wonder how a level 4 akuma compares to a Noah?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2008)

was that Reever?  I could have sworn that Reever was among the scientists sprawled about on the floor.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> the last panel is made of pure and epic win...someone has to color it so i and other people can use it as a wallpaper




Aren't you the lucky one. 

I just colored this panel.


----------



## neveah (Jan 28, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Aren't you the lucky one.
> 
> I just colored this panel.



That panel looks awesome. I have now found my new desktop background. I'm still amazed with Bak and Reever's death....


----------



## kaz (Jan 28, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> was that Reever?  I could have sworn that Reever was among the scientists sprawled about on the floor.



Yes it was indeed Reever. 

He looks like a nonfactor in that chapter, .


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 28, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Aren't you the lucky one.
> 
> I just colored this panel.



it's brilliant, awesome work shoko


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 28, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Nowadays, the chapters look messier and messier, I can't seem to recognize all the characters, and the plot's a little confusing. I'm a major Hoshino shipper but *I'm truly worried she's walking down the Kishi path*, let's pray this is just a short phase



What? Kishimoto draws his art extremely clear. If anything, Hoshino is moving AWAY from his style.


----------



## Junas (Jan 28, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Aren't you the lucky one.
> 
> I just colored this panel.



Wow, that looks excellent! I like the choice of coloring you put into this panel...  I for sure hope that Reever and Bak didn't actually die. No way Hoshino would kill them off unless if the plot calls for it...


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 28, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Aren't you the lucky one.
> 
> I just colored this panel.



Awesome job! 

The colors you chose for the level four definitely work.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 28, 2008)

so, has anyone here believe that that level 4 is stonger than a noah? it wouldn't make sense if he/she ins't, introducing someone just to get beat badly by allen or the generals, since allen can deal with any noah introduced until now(except tyki in his knight form)...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys.  Im glad you guys like it. ^^

*Zaoldyeck*: I don't think lvl 4s are stronger than Noahs.. that would beat the purpose of the Noahs.... this is getting confusing. :S


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2008)

that is no purpose of the noahs, they're directly tied to the earl right and they have seperate powers then everyone else and they're against the order, that's all you've gotta know. That has nothing to do with them being weaker or stronger then the akuma, otherwise allen and the others would not have been able to overcome them. While the Akuma continuously grow.

The only thing that matters is that the earl is stronger then everyone right now


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 28, 2008)

^that's pretty much it...well, im quite curious to see the abilities of this lvl 4...


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jan 28, 2008)

Cant wait till the anime catches up with the manga.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 28, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> so, has anyone here believe that that level 4 is stonger than a noah? it wouldn't make sense if he/she ins't, introducing someone just to get beat badly by allen or the generals, since allen can deal with any noah introduced until now(except tyki in his knight form)...



Personally the worse will see in these next few fights is allen struggling to kill the said akuma. Although Inuhanyou holds some truth in his post, akuma's are the grunts in this war so seeing the main character get smashed up by level four is abit outta hand.


----------



## ? (Jan 28, 2008)

neveah said:


> That panel looks awesome. I have now found my new desktop background. I'm still amazed with Bak and Reever's death....



No one can ever accuse the creator of D. Gray-man of being squeamish in killing off characters.

It's great. It gives the fights a certain amount of tension, since you have no idea who will survive or not.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2008)

well what can i say? akuma arent noah, and they can get stronger indefinatley, i'm pretty sure the earl is stronger then them all anyway


----------



## Junas (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm curious about the newfound abilities this level 4 akuma has. Looks freakish to me... I wonder if it is supposed to grow since it's looking like a "baby"? I cannot imagine if this is to be true and that would mean it continues to get stronger as it grows. I could be wrong on this but I think it would be interesting to see at least.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jan 28, 2008)

It seems to be a given that The Earl is stronger, seeing as how he leveled Edo in what appeared to be a casual blast (but that's not all, it's just one thing >.>). Still, I have no doubts that an Akuma COULD, in fact, be stronger than a Noah. Well, at least stronger than the ones we have seen so far =\

Knowing of the abilities of a Level 3, I want to see what a Level 4 will be capable of =O


----------



## faults (Jan 28, 2008)

Since you can't put a limit to evolution, I guess you can say either that the level 4 is stronger or that it is possible for the akuma to grow stronger than the noah, since they evolve by how many humans they kill (right?).  Eventually, I guess, they would be stronger than the noah, but they still can't on their own, since the earl can control them all, so no worries for the noah


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 29, 2008)

Zeromatrious said:


> It seems to be a given that The Earl is stronger, seeing as how he leveled Edo in what appeared to be a casual blast (but that's not all, it's just one thing >.>). Still, I have no doubts that an Akuma COULD, in fact, be stronger than a Noah. Well, at least stronger than the ones we have seen so far =\
> 
> Knowing of the abilities of a Level 3, I want to see what a Level 4 will be capable of =O




the last few level three akuma we saw in action had abbilites that directly aftected the human body by molecular science. Eshi for example had the power to make his opponents heavier with his chains of dark matter. thread was yet another interesting level three akuma. who could kill people with his atomic lasers for christ sakes.

here's the hierarchy we've seen so far for an akuma's prime abilities.

Level 1:bullet timers

Level 2:elementals

Level 3:cell-raping monsters of the mid-evil days


----------



## faults (Jan 29, 2008)

I miss the level 1s :/


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 29, 2008)

It seems that most of the level 2/3 lost the ability to inflict Akuma poison, does that means that level 1 could be more dangerous than level 2/3? Since Akuma poison = instant death for non-parasite exorcist.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jan 29, 2008)

They may be able to shoot bullets with Akuma poison...but that was about all they COULD do =|

Who knows, maybe a Level 4 has great skills/abilities AND can infect someone with the poison!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 29, 2008)

if level 3's were powerful then of course level 4's r gonna be uber strong


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 29, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> It seems that most of the level 2/3 lost the ability to inflict Akuma poison, does that means that level 1 could be more dangerous than level 2/3? Since Akuma poison = instant death for non-parasite exorcist.



and who said they lost that ability? i'm sure its because the had h4x_ier_ powers that's why the no lonfer needed that akuma poison ability.. they still had it but no longer needed it.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Thread DID have something similar to the Poison, but... >.>

It would eventually kill you, and broke you down on the molecular/atomic level. I think that was a good substitute. 


And wow, Lulu Bell does not appear until LATE in the Manga. Going off of the Anime, I thought she would appear sooner.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 29, 2008)

what? Lulu Bell was in the anime??

how come? i though the anime was based on the manga.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 29, 2008)

does that mean a lvl 4 akuma might be more powerful than a noah. i hardly think the mangaka would put much attention to it if it were to be just raped by the generals.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 29, 2008)

I never knew that a level 4 would be introduced so soon, since most of the exorcist (other than Allen and the generals) still have problem defeating level 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> what? Lulu Bell was in the anime??
> 
> how come? i though the anime was based on the manga.



while she was sick, hoshino worked with the anime team a bit, and drew conceptual sketches for a noah that they could use for the fillers. She then added it into the manga at a later date.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jan 29, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> I never knew that a level 4 would be introduced so soon, since most of the exorcist (other than Allen and the generals) still have problem defeating level 3.


They just might lose 
Doubt it, though.



Inuhanyou said:


> while she was sick, hoshino worked with the anime team a bit, and drew conceptual sketches for a noah that they could use for the fillers. She then added it into the manga at a later date.


Ahhh, I see. Well then, that explain it all! I was wondering why she had shown up so late.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 29, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> while she was sick, hoshino worked with the anime team a bit, and drew conceptual sketches for a noah that they could use for the fillers. She then added it into the manga at a later date.



oh i see... thanks for the clarification!


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 29, 2008)

quick by-the-by note people....all akuma have a sort of poison affect to them.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 29, 2008)

quick note: all akuma happen to have blood that can indirectly poison you.


----------



## faults (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea, I don't think its just the bullets that can poison you. The blood or I guess being wounded by one i think could poison you.


----------



## milhaus007 (Jan 29, 2008)

It seems to me that Hoshino likes to to give the villians more powerups than she does with the Exorcists. It's usually the other way around but I guess that's why this manga keeps me so interested.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jan 29, 2008)

milhaus007 said:


> It seems to me that Hoshino likes to to give the villians more powerups than she does with the Exorcists. It's usually the other way around but I guess that's why this manga keeps me so interested.



Aha. Funny, I would be pretty much the same way =P I'm always WAY more interested in the villains than the main characters. They just sppeal to me more. It would probably be the same if I was to design a Manga as well >.<


----------



## kaz (Jan 29, 2008)

The stronger the bad guys, the better the manga. Who wants to read a manga where the good guys cake walk all the time?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 1, 2008)

146 is out on mangahelpers

the action is awesome


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 1, 2008)

you serious!!

*goes to MangaShares


i cant see it. 

edit: oh you said *MangaHelpers*...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 1, 2008)

omg wtf?? gaddaym, what did the level four do?

WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE GENERALS!?!?!?! 

it doesn't make sense anymore...


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 1, 2008)

i dont wanna make serious comments without translations, but to my understanding fully recovered allen should be able to handle level 4. this one is too bad ass, seems very powerfull. maybe allen is at his limit or something else, but i dont expect level 4 to be on the same level as unawakened noah member. allen with his sword could easily handle unawakened noah. 
i better wait:can


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2008)

i said it was possible didnt i? you guys just dont wanna face facts...anyway this would be a good time for lenalee to do something useful..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 1, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> i said it was possible didnt i? you guys just dont wanna face facts..



lol, i guess you were right.

i still find it hard to believe though. The Noah have dominion over the Akuma so the Akuma shouldn't be stronger than the Noah.

@Matricha: i'm with you. it's illogical.

aren't you guys bothered about the generals?

what the fuck are they doing?


----------



## Yak (Feb 1, 2008)

I kind of like this. From the beginning of the manga, the Earl has emphasized on the Akuma as his main tool of destruction. The Noah came later. They are probably more intelligent and overall very powerful plus have unique abilities but that doesn't need to say they have to be stronger than the Akuma. It's fine with me if the Akuma theoretically have no upper limit to growth or at least one that is above the Noah. It's very difficult for them to reach level 4 anyway, this one is the first we are seeing, so you probably won't see that many in the manga later on as compared to the three levels below.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2008)

exactly yak, in series's like this its easy to identify the "monster" archetype with just being fodder for the exorcists, hoshino is showing that you still have to take them extremely seriously. But if you dont like the fact that level 4's are pretty strong, remember that noah can control the akuma, so they would still do their bidding


----------



## TargaryenX (Feb 1, 2008)

I think that this might actually be the first level 4 akuma ever born, otherwise I don't see why the earl wouldn't have used them to stop the abduction of the ark.



> aren't you guys bothered about the generals?
> 
> what the fuck are they doing?



Weren't they in a different room? I thought that they were all in the room with the egg in it, and then after they destroyed it, allen heard the guys in the science lab calling for help and went in there to find the place trashed. The generals should come as soon as they realize there's a level 4 in there. I doubt they'll be able to stop it though, I think we're about to see allen's noah come out.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Feb 2, 2008)

That's pretty much the only thing I'm trying to figure out at the moment, where in the world are the Generals? I thought they were all in the same, freaking big room with the egg. And also, I agree with Targaryen, we'll definitely see something in link with Allen's Noah, the 'Musician'.

And also..dang, a level four is even stranger than the other levels. Sad, their soul are completely destroyed, according to Allen's reaction when he saw the level four.


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 2, 2008)

Can you guys stop asking about the Generals? Allen was the first to realize the level 4 akuma because of his eye. His eye is like a Scanner or like an Akuma radar, he knew it was serious trouble so he rushed without telling anyone. The Generals will most likely follow Allen but you can't expect things to be rushed, give it time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm thinking linali will help, or allen will do something. either way i really doubt the generals are going to beat it


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 2, 2008)

OMG. I really want to see Lenalee's new innocent weapon!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 2, 2008)

setoshi said:


> Can you guys stop asking about the Generals? Allen was the first to realize the level 4 akuma because of his eye. His eye is like a Scanner or like an Akuma radar, he knew it was serious trouble so he rushed without telling anyone. The Generals will most likely follow Allen but you can't expect things to be rushed, give it time.



now that makes a lot of sense now. i was thinking they were all in the same room. 



Juanita Tequila said:


> OMG. I really want to see Lenalee's new innocent weapon!!



me too!

--

does this mean that the entire science division is dead? this is not a genjustu?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 2, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> now that makes a lot of sense now. i was thinking they were all in the same room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfft, Hoshino-san doesn't believe in genjutsu.


----------



## Curry (Feb 2, 2008)

The chapter was a lot better than the previous one


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 2, 2008)

Damn that Level 4 was crazy

Also is Reeve alive 

He grunted anyway


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm a bit confused...Why did Allen started crying tears when he saw the Level 4? . _ .


----------



## Blizzard chain (Feb 4, 2008)

The soul is dead lol.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 4, 2008)

The soul gets worst and worst as it evolves.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Feb 4, 2008)

The soul in the level 4...is pretty much completely destroyed. Already, if I remember well, a soul contained in a level 2 won't go in Heaven after being exorcised. I can't blame Allen for crying, already, I'm feeling bad for any level 1. And the more they evolve, the more their soul is destroyed and suffers.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nah I think that the soul after akuma evolving 3-4 it changes so much that it doesnt look like a soul anymore ,thats why Allen cried after seeing that the soul is a black-something without any characteristics. If the soul was destroyed then the akuma would not have any power to live since its it energy source.
The evolving that changes souls is good to see when Allen was encountering Akuma 3 at asia base (without arm - after saving fue) , well when he looked at the soul of the akuma it was like black-fire with an eye staring at allen and saying something like "you can see me... love me... ect" if we skip back and see akuma 1-2 souls they have some specific characters and with levels it looses them but anyway I think that all souls will go to heaven if they are destroyed by inocence (it was Allens first time that he saw soul so changed , I wonder if Allen will have nightmares now after seeing something like that XD )

And about the generals well the room is big (it has second floor where the scientists were hidding) and Allen after saving Miranda walked to Reavier place and then he saw the Akuma ,other generals are a floor lower, so after the big crash of Allen ->wall they will notice the Akuma 4 presence ^^ but I dont think that they will be able to do something ;] Allen was defeated with only a finger flick , so I think that Allens inocence will start to fight alone while allen is unconsciousnes or the noah will react


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 5, 2008)

Would there be a level 5 and above? If there is, imagine how strong would they be.


----------



## milhaus007 (Feb 5, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> OMG. I really want to see Lenalee's new innocent weapon!!



 Me too. I hope it grows her hair back out 

level 4's already? Didn't the level 3's just make their appearances not that long ago? At this rate, we'll have level 5's in 15 chapters or so. Or whenever one of the Exorcists gets a powerup.

Exorcists: powerup +1
Akuma: power +2


----------



## Springlake (Feb 5, 2008)

Not really, that level 4 was the first one there is.

And level 3's appears to have been around for quite a while considering that Japan was swarming with them. Just think back, was pretty quickly into the story that a level 2 was introduced for the first time.

Wouldn't surprise me if more and more level 4's start to pop up now as it seems the akuma breed seems to have reached that stage.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

^ and who said that _that_ level 4 was the first one ever? i dont think so. akumas have been around for a long time. no doubt a level 4 is rare but i dont think that there is only one.. maybe there are like 20 or so..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 5, 2008)

Its been confirmed several chapter ago that their were akuma above level 3 in edo. Possibly even level 5's


----------



## kaz (Feb 6, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Its been confirmed several chapter ago that their were akuma above level 3 in edo. Possibly even level 5's



Could you please refresh my memory and tell me what chapter this was stated in?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 6, 2008)

Wasn't it said in the anime not long ago to that there is strong Akuma and such around but more rare?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 6, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Could you please refresh my memory and tell me what chapter this was stated in?



It was after Lenalee's fight with Eishi. Right when they land on Edo. Chomesuke is the one that says it I believe. I can't recall which chapter it was off the top of my head though.


----------



## faults (Feb 6, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> Would there be a level 5 and above? If there is, imagine how strong would they be.




Since levels are obtained through evolution and evolution is an ongoing process, then yea I would assume there would be...they would just need to massacre a hella lot of humans lol


----------



## milhaus007 (Feb 7, 2008)

faults said:


> Since levels are obtained through evolution and evolution is an ongoing process, then yea I would assume there would be...they would just need to massacre a hella lot of humans lol




It just sucks that this doesn't pertain to the Exorcists. The Akumas are gaining levels while the Exorcists seem to be stuck or moving a lot slower. Too bad they can't gain levels by killing off Akumas


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 7, 2008)

it's a good thing they dont gain levels by killing Akuma!! they'll all become blood thirsty like that other general (keep forgetting his name! )

and thanks to Allen, the akuma generating egg has been destroyed. no more increase in the production on akuma. there will be a steady decrease from now on.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 7, 2008)

^ Its Winter Sokalo.


----------



## Springlake (Feb 7, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ and who said that _that_ level 4 was the first one ever?



Oh, my bad, thought I read somewhere that he said that he was the first or something. Must have imagined it or something.


----------



## Prowler (Feb 7, 2008)

*I really like "D. Gray-man", There is a guy that I admire, he is a member of the "Noah Family"
He is WIN! He's name is Tyki Mikk, the guy is just awesome. *


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 7, 2008)

This is just sad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Akuma was able to avoid Theodore's attacks too? This thing needs to die already.


----------



## ricc (Feb 7, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> It was after Lenalee's fight with Eishi. Right when they land on Edo. Chomesuke is the one that says it I believe. I can't recall which chapter it was off the top of my head though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 7, 2008)

I doubt there are that many Level 4 Akuma, maybe just a handful of them. No Level 5's though, probably.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 7, 2008)

Theres probably up to level 6 in japan..


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 7, 2008)

This thing seems way stronger than Awakened Tyki...if there were really multiple Akuma at this level the Exorcists should be dead already.

Then again...there's only a handful left already.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 7, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Theres probably up to level 6 in japan..



Yeah.... no, just no. =/ If there was, it'd probably be stronger than the Earl.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 7, 2008)

pfft we haven't even seen the earl get serious yet..


----------



## GaryDAI (Feb 7, 2008)

Level 6 would have Earl as it's pet


----------



## Power16 (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope the crew(Noahs and Exorcists) gets an upgrade because the Level 4 is ridiculously strong and they really need to one up their gun if they want to stand a chance.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 7, 2008)

the akuma is going into the ark, which means he'll probably be going to where linali and lavi are, which = upgrade for linali she'll probably be the strongest the Black order has by the end of this battle...i only hope allen is there to witness it


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmm.  I wanted to see Allen's inner Noah take over.


----------



## milhaus007 (Feb 8, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Hmm.  I wanted to see Allen's inner Noah take over.



That would be epic $$


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 8, 2008)

Nooo, not another Kyuubi Naruto or Hollow Ichigo. >.<


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 8, 2008)

To me Allen's noah seems to have a Brook the Gentleman Skeleton type personality. So he should be different from Shirosaki or Kyuubi in that regard.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2008)

id love to see allen show at least characterisitcs of the noah like the crosses along the forehead, but that aside how high to the akuma go, is there some finally goal to the akuma that we dont know or do the just kill people and level up indefinitely
the earl is the strongest villian i dont think an akuma is gonna overshadow, besides he has control over akuma anyway
even though i could see a side arc, where the villian is the pope guy mentioned a few chapters back


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 8, 2008)

Or the Pope guy and the Earl turn out to be one and the same.

Noah's have duel identities so why not the Earl.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

the new chapter is not out yet?? 

this is unusually late.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 8, 2008)

Waiting for Lenalee's new innocent weapon is like waiting for Allen's weapon to FINALLY SHOW ITSELF...D:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 8, 2008)

she'll get it eventually, i think she'll be the one to save everybody, if not its a new force, or allen's untapped mysteries coming out under pressure


----------



## spaZ (Feb 8, 2008)

Omg that level 4 is sick I really don't know if these guys can take it out though they probably could but there in a tight spot right now since they keep on trying to save everyone or they just don't know how to fight it yet. Also LOL at the end with it killing the skull face guys hahaha.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

OH. MY. GOD.

what just happened!? all the generals were naught before the level 4??  


how the fuck is anybody supposed to beat that!?

one little side note, the bookman just confirmed that the level 4 was the first one the organization ever encountered.. that doesn't mean that it was the first level 4 ever, does it??


----------



## kaz (Feb 9, 2008)

^ It is the first they've encountered.

Could have there of been a level 4 before this one? Maybe. But if there was a level 4 before this one and the Order has never encountered one, then where did it go? So it's probably the first level 4 ever.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

shit. the organization is doomed!!

only PNJ can save them now!


----------



## kaz (Feb 9, 2008)

If PNJ you mean the 14th Noah, then yeah I can agree with that.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

**


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 9, 2008)

Allen and co like fucked at this point...THIS IS A PERFECT CHANCE FOR LENALEE TO SHOW OFF HER NEW INNOCENT WEAPON!!!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 9, 2008)

Heh and all the deaths are becouse of Jonny... he was so obsesed with Tapp that he made total despeir so the 4level was born from it and then he wanted help from Allen (not mention that Allen got a very hard time, but we cant forget that Allen was fighting earlier lots of akuma 3 he took a full close blow from that Large akuma, got bitten up from lulubell and at the end he used lots of power to destroy the egg - so well he was damn beaten up) 

Heh im starting to think about the "dream" where the HQ was destroyed ^^ well maybe the dream is becoming reality (the HQ people should hide themself in the ark and then closed the door so the akuma couldnt enter - well someone could have a wireless comunicator and make an evacuation from random places inthe HQ at the same time [many ark doors] ) and witch meens the HQ will be destroyed (or the dreams meens that linalis world was destroyed becouse of the mass deaths of people from order) 

Maybe Allens inocence will fight on its own will or the noah shadow will do something (maybe will go to the surface ^^ it would be funny if Allen could have crosses on forehead like noahs xD

perhaps in another chapter the akuma will walk deeped into HQ and the people anonced evacuation at high speed 

well I doubt that Linali would be able to do something right now since she first needs to make a new form of her inocence and then go into critical state above 100% synhro and that is impposible in the same time [she needs to learn about her new form] , Well Allen is above 100% synhro and he was defeated with a finger flick (I think she will go to hevraska in order to protect her friends lets say Allen that is fighting the 4level akuma but he is loosing [she needs a very strong emotion to synhro with her inocence and now she is scared that it will go wrong and she will die]

anyway its getting interesting and I cant wait for next chapter XD


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 9, 2008)

If level 4 is THIS strong, imagine a level 5.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 9, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> If level 4 is THIS strong, imagine a level 5.



LOL! Beyond epic.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

wait.. where is Johnny? is he still alive? i thought an akuma absorbed him??


----------



## milhaus007 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> ^ It is the first they've encountered.
> 
> Could have there of been a level 4 before this one? Maybe. But if there was a level 4 before this one and the Order has never encountered one, then where did it go? So it's probably the first level 4 ever.



It went and starred with Will Smith in iRobot


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 9, 2008)

Jonny was still alive and begged Allen for help in 146chatper -__- 

nah in chapter 147 there was mentioned that level 4 "the ultimate evolution" so I think that its maximum for Akuma xD (now allens eye needs to evolve too ;] ) 

hmm well Earl lost his egg and lots of level 3 akumas so for now I think that his goal is to create more level 4 akumas , heh I wonder if there was Earl would the Akuma tried to kill him since he was exited xD

hmmm maybe the dream where Linali was crying was about Allen going deeper into darknes [maybe noah transformation] and from Allens side the shadow stopped Allen from going to linali so maybe it meens that after going into that darkness he cant go back to his previous life and friends ^^


----------



## Adachi (Feb 9, 2008)

...Level 4 Akuma...absolutely inhumane


----------



## Felix (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't believe Level 4 is the max, calling it the Ultimate is just to hype it.
I predict we will have a Level 5 in the future, and this one, will resemble a human very closely.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree with Arkanius. They're definatly be a level 5.

I predict that The Level 4 will totally fuck everyones shit up. And then Linali will get her new innocence, and in the after math of their battle the entire HQ will be destroyed. And so the Dream will finally be made real.

But somehow everyone will be ok. And it'll be decided that the next course of action will be to head to the Main Headquarters at Venice. And so a long Journey will begin.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 9, 2008)

The only one that stands on top of a Level 4 is the King of all Akumas and The Earl.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

lol, i'm afraid i agree with Knuckle. there being a level is just preposterous. look at how the level 4 wasted everybody.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Feb 9, 2008)

If there is really a level 5 later in the serie, the heroes will either have a gigantic boost or, because the author wants to kill everyone. Anyways, back to the current situation, that level 4 is freaking strong! To be able to make nervous someone like Marian Cross, means it's really dangerous. Also, that crater it did with his punch....simply wow. I hope some of them are still alive. 

Lenalee should get her new Innocence weapon in the next chapters. Kanda and Lavi are useless in their current state, Krory is still resting. So..who else could fight? Except for the 14th Noah.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

why is everybody so interested in lena lee's new innocence? i dont see what difference she would make. i absolutely love her but i dont think she can make any difference.


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 9, 2008)

i agree...lanalee wouldnt make much of a difference....anywayz <_< they totally made Allen look weak <_< first it was he has the power of a general and crownclown was looking deadly and now he is getting his ass kicked alot <_<...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 9, 2008)

How would someone with the same potential as Allen not make a difference? Plus, it's Lenalee...she needs more screen time.

Anyway, this lvl 4 is absolutely insane.  Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that cube thing he shot through supposed to be really durable? I don't think anyone could break them before.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

all the generals got their asses kicked, so... 

@Faint Smile: she has the same potential as Allen? lol, i didn't know that. I know she's special but wtf?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 9, 2008)

Besides the inner Noah which I guess gives him the edge, they have stated that her innocence is evolving and that she is unique along with Allen.  I'd say her potential is greater than nearly anyone else in the series.


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 9, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> How would someone with the same potential as Allen not make a difference? Plus, it's Lenalee...she needs more screen time.
> 
> Anyway, this lvl 4 is absolutely insane.  Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that cube thing he shot through supposed to be really durable? I don't think anyone could break them before.



i disagree i've read the manga and anime and i've never heard anything about them haveing the same potential ;_; anywayz i'd rather her not have any screen time she's boreing...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Besides the inner Noah which I guess gives him the edge, they have stated that her innocence is evolving and that she is unique along with Allen.  I'd say her potential is greater than nearly anyone else in the series.


hmm... there is truth in what you say. 



DethStryque said:


> i disagree i've read the manga and anime and i've never heard anything about them haveing the same potential ;_; anywayz i'd rather her not have any screen time she's boreing...


it was said that she was special. first her innocence protected her and the her innocence changed from a equipment type to a parasitic type.

i say she's good a lot of potential.


----------



## Power16 (Feb 9, 2008)

What they need to do is start upgrading my dog Lavi!


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats right, Lavi and Krory (Bookman too, if possible) are in need of some powerup.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 9, 2008)

Level 3 was hard enough. Lavi, Bookman, and Linali barely killed 1. This is just lol ridiculous. The badass type of lol ridiculous though.

My guess is that Level 4 is the absolute limit we'll see for essentially the rest of the series. I expect by the end the Earl will produce 1 Level 5 and it will be ridiculously hax. Between all the Level 1, 2, and 3 Akuma's, the 10 remaining Noahs, and the Earl. Combine that with Theodore stating there were only 11 Exorcists left a while back, and It's not very fun to be an exorcist right now. But for now the problem stands on how the fuck to kill this Level 4. It's too nuts.

Lastly....Where the Hell did Lulubell go?! She vanished after Allen stopped the Egg from going through the Akuma portal.


----------



## ChiMasterFong (Feb 9, 2008)

I think I'd like to see the inner Noah of Allen unleashed and pwning the Level 4 Akuma, just like Hollow Ichigo


----------



## spaZ (Feb 9, 2008)

I think something might happen with Allens eye that might give him the power of the Akuma or something for him to fight against the level 4 or Lenalee sees whats happening and gets a good sync with her new innocence and rapes the level 4 or something like that.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 9, 2008)

Level 4 is ridiculously strong


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

WAIT!!!!

there are only 11 exorcists left!?!?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 9, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Lastly....Where the Hell did Lulubell go?! She vanished after Allen stopped the Egg from going through the Akuma portal.



I was kind of wondering about that too....and I thought there were a little more than 11 left.

4 Generals, 5 main characters, Miranda, aren't some of those inspectors and shit Exorcists?

Edit- Chouji...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 9, 2008)

theres gotta be more than 11 right?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 9, 2008)

I dont get it that people say that allens arm "edge end" is given from his eye/noah !! its his normal inocence movie ! Allen doesnt shot with lasers from his eyes its only to see where akuma is nothing more (for now) 

And isnt allens inocence special ? it was the first inocence that formed a will from Allens birth !! (the arm moved alone to save manas soul , then protected allen from losing head when eliade tried to cut with an axe) Allen was special from birth , not mention that later it saved his live by closing open wound in allens heart !! Later linali was saved by her inocence but well later she was scared and was doing nothing and her synhro droped below 10% ^^ well she is somehow tied to allens path (the dream) but we dont know why ^^

And its kinda iritating me thinking that Linali at this time will be able to kick this akuma level 4 ass... Allen couldnt do a thing right now ,even the rest of generals (including Cross) were easy pulled into the hole (maybe cross escaped from there somehow), so what will be able do to a newbie paristic inocence user (linali) right after gaining back her inocence not even knowing it nature ^^

I think that Allen will defeat the level 4 but will go down too into the darkness like in the dream ^^ or Linalis inocence will couse HQ devastation (thats why she was alone there in the dream xD ) 

But really Linali defeating level 4 right after gaining inocence back is strange XD it would look like throwing Chaoji to fight level 2-3 without earlier practicing and learning about inocence nature ^^

hehe it would be funny if Allens inocence would evolve more so it could talk (few words like the noah will in the dream XD) ;] man I would like to see everyones faces when something like that would happen ;]


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 9, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> WAIT!!!!
> 
> there are only 11 exorcists left!?!?





I was actually off on the math. Also Chaoji got Innocence since this was spoken. So the only Exorcists left at the moment are:

1.) Allen
2.) Linali
3.) Kanda
4.) Lavi
5.) Crowley
6.) Miranda
7.) Chaoji
8.) Cross
9.) Winters
10.) Cloud
11.) Theodore
12.) Noise
13.) Bookman
14.) Hebulaska (really can't fight/move or anything...Does she even count?)

We can really say 13 are left. Not far off from my original estimate.

The Black Order was devastated by Tykki. He wiped out 6 himself over the course of a few days during the Earl's hunt for the Generals.

As for the Noah's. There are 13, of which at the _moment_ (and that's important here) 2 have been seemingly killed (Skin and Jasdavid) and 1 incapacitated (Tykki).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 9, 2008)

Lenalee i agree has the best potential besides allen, those weird dreams she shares with him are creepy as fuck and they probably have some relevance, her witnessing her dream come true will probably make her innocence do some crazy shit.  After all we havent seen her in 80 chapters, when she comes out its going to be big..


----------



## kaz (Feb 9, 2008)

Lulubell was smart and went into hiding. 



ZiBi21 said:


> But really Linali defeating level 4 right after gaining inocence back is strange XD it would look like throwing Chaoji to fight level 2-3 without earlier practicing and learning about inocence nature ^^



Yeah I agree. Lenalee should just stay back for now, especially against an opponent like the Level 4.


----------



## Death (Feb 9, 2008)

I think lulubell is the one who saved allen and not the other person.  Only cause of what was said.  Something about how it isn't his time to die yet.


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds CooI I Will Check It Out


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nah Lulubell is obedient toward Earl and after stoping the download (becouse of Allen) Earl was really pissed off at the person who is responsible for akuma egg transfer

Later akuma 3 wanted to kill Allen but Lulubell stoped him and told that they will take Allen to Earl becouse he will give him punishment (egg + allen as bonus) ,well she didnt know that there were sicence members making talismans 

So Lulu didnt save allen becouse she likes him but becouse she wanted to make Earl happy by bringing Allen (who is somehow related to 14th) ^^

Heh now she will have to explain why the egg was destroyed XD


----------



## milhaus007 (Feb 10, 2008)

This is why D.Gray-Man is such a great series. They make the villains so much more powerful than the heroes of the story. I doubt this is and will be the last time we see a lvl 4 akuma. I'm sure that there will be lvl 5's in the very near future. Probably in 20 chapters or so. I really hope that the Exorcists will get a powerup soon because it's just a hopeless cause for the Black Order.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

I dropped D.Gray Man around Kanda's fight with that Noah in the ark cuz i thought it was pretty boring, now i've picked it up again and wow, the HQ invasion is fuckin wicked awsome.
Gonna start following this one again


----------



## Curry (Feb 10, 2008)

I need to reread DGM


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 10, 2008)

Sokaro will come and own the Level 4, I just know it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 10, 2008)

Seriously being an Exorcist right now sucks. It'll be great to see the Generals go all out though. Especially Cross and Sokalo.

I wonder if they'll present a new class of warriors for the Order i.e. "The Saints" or something that'll act as a sort of foil for the Exorcist. Basically I'm thinking something like X-Laws from Shaman King


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 10, 2008)

I wonder if orders so called "head generals" have an inocence or some kind of power ;]  well Hevraska has a synhro with the cube so maybe she can somehow fight ^^

For next chapter I think that akuma will go deeper into the HQ killing scientists, guards ,finders and Allen will be somehow rushing to stop him (but with the injuries its kinda hard) maybe Allen will use the Ark to go to Komui place and tell what happend (so in result fast evac) so they could escape before the akuma will reach the place 

But now its kinda hard to tell what will happen ^^ I would love to see allens some noah power awaken ^^ (musican has the power to control the ark but any noah has a power that can be used in combat ^^ and noone knows whatpower the 14th had since he was killed by earl)

ehh cant wait for the chapter XD


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 10, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Sokaro will come and own the Level 4, I just know it.



^^^ i'm hella confused...what happened to the generals...

...when I saw the lvl.4 akuma hovering in the middle of the hallway after he friggin' WTFPWNT everyone...i just sat there staring at that page for like 3 minutes straight thinking WTF???? I don't wanna believe this but didn't like EVERYONE AND EVERYTHING get OBLITERATED (including the Generals minus Allen and Link)??? 

...I was just like wtf just happened...if 4 generals (especially crosss) get wiped out in an instant...I mean...what on earth...

...I remember General Cross OWNING the "awakened" Noah of Pleasure (Tiki sp?) and aren't Noah's supposed to be super strong...

...And for that same General Cross to get eliminated like that (this is all speculation of course that he and the other generals died)....wow...that lvl. 4 akuma is untouchable...in every sense of that word.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 10, 2008)

I bet Cross used Maria's ability to save everyone


----------



## faults (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone noticed that all the generals have equip type innocence, or at least innocence that don't have adverse affects on their life because of the side effects of parasitic innocence. Allen will be the first parasitic one ?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 10, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I bet Cross used Maria's ability to save everyone



^^^^ I wanna believe that but I am not sure (for example) how Cross would have saved Theodore (who was like 5 feet away from where the lvl. 4 akuma landed and created the explosion).


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 10, 2008)

faults said:


> Anyone noticed that all the generals have equip type innocence, or at least innocence that don't have adverse affects on their life because of the side effects of parasitic innocence. Allen will be the first parasitic one ?



^^^ I wasn't entirely sure about this so I went on wikipedia (not the most reliable source on earth but it is still a good source nonetheless), and it says that following: "This parasitic-type Innocence doesn't belong to General Cross himself, but to Maria, an Exorcist with a parasite type innocence. It has been remarked by Allen that Cross is able to use magic to control Maria's corpse during a fight therefore allowing him to also use her Innocence."

As for Cloud Nine (or Klaud Nine), wiki states: "Her Innocence is a little monkey that rides on her shoulder. The parasitic-type Innocence, called Lau Jimin, is the first sentient Innocence shown in the series. When activated, the monkey transforms into a monster that attacks Akuma." It goes on to say, "it is also said that the whip she holds is another innocence, just like Cross."

^^^^ I am not sure about Cloud Nine's innocence b/c I don't remember reading this in the manga...but maybe I skimmed over it and thus don't remember it. 

Sokalo and Theodore (Froi Tiedoll) seem to have equipment type innocence. 
Kevin Yeegar's innocence was never discussed in detail since it was destroyed by the Noah Tyki.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 10, 2008)

We know what there innocences are... but none of the generals have a parasite, actually we have only seen two parasite Allens and whatever his name is, though we still haven't seen Linalees yet but she does have one so theres 3 that we know of.


----------



## bravin_time (Feb 10, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lenalee i agree has the best potential besides allen, those weird dreams she shares with him are creepy as fuck and they probably have some relevance, her witnessing her dream come true will probably make her innocence do some crazy shit.  After all we havent seen her in 80 chapters, when she comes out its going to be big..



I agree but its still to early for her to make her comeback, and even if she did synch with her innocence it still wouldnt be enough to beat a level 4 that wtfpwned allen and the generals so easily. I can only see two feasible ways out of this battle, either the level 4 gets bored and leaves or the musician makes his appearance. 

It seems more likely that the musician will show up and fight seeing as lately theres been all this focus on allen doubting what is inside of him.




... on a different note, does anyone else think that the heart may actually be a combination of both allens and lenalees innocence? Seeing as both innocences have a conciousness and have been stated to be unique in evolving. It would also explain why those two seem to have premonitions and dreams about the other (...although you could say thats for a completely different reason )


----------



## TargaryenX (Feb 10, 2008)

> Sokalo and Theodore (Froi Tiedoll) seem to have equipment type innocence.
> Kevin Yeegar's innocence was never discussed in detail since it was destroyed by the Noah Tyki.



Yeegar's was equip-type too, it's a chain with weights on the ends. The fight between him and Tyki was shown in the anime, and I think you can pretty much consider that canon, since it was stated to have occurred in the manga.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 11, 2008)

That lvl 4 Akuma looks sick, not badass, but really sick.


----------



## BVB (Feb 11, 2008)

Lastier said:


> That lvl 4 Akuma looks sick, not badass, but really sick.



agreed, the level 3 akuma which fought against lenalee looked more badass.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 11, 2008)

"Sick" is a good thing


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 11, 2008)

Lastier said:


> That lvl 4 Akuma looks sick, not badass, but really sick.





Karotte said:


> agreed, the level 3 akuma which fought against lenalee looked more badass.



^^^^ I totally agree. The lvl. 3 one looked more dangerous, evil...the lvl. 4 one looks creepy and psychotic.

Moreover, i wonder what the lvl.4 akuma's soul looks like. Allen looked at it and it seemed like Allen wanted to rip his own eyes out for seeing it.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

The level 4 akuma it kinda lookes like human with the marks that skuls have ^^ anyway its kida bad looking ^^ the level 3 looked more evil and they looked like an army (armors like soldiers)

Well the heart is Allen or Linali (maybe each of them has a pice of the heart inocence) ^^ or lets say Linali is the heart and Allen is the guardian of the heart that his mission is to protect it ^^ 

hehe but really Allen has a pice of his inocence at his own heart so maybe he is the "heart inocence XDXD " 

But I think that maybe the heart is combo of 2 inocences (allen and linali) well in chapter 114 page 4 " here "
we see heart inocence that is build from light and dark inocence so maybe Linali is the light and allen is the darkness (thats why in the dream he was drowning in the dark sea) ^^


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 11, 2008)

the higher their level, the more human they become. much like the arrancar.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2008)

I just noticed something..in english, the japanese word for "four" is death...so..essentially this level can be counted as level death aka the final level right?


----------



## Springlake (Feb 12, 2008)

Here

There you have it muffin


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 12, 2008)

Yea its true she is parasitic, she was equipment type in the scan you provided, but now she's parasitic.


----------



## kaz (Feb 12, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^^ O rly? what is the word for four in japanese? btw, good catch.



The one that matches up with death, "Shi."


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Feb 12, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yea its true she is parasitic, she was equipment type in the scan you provided, but now she's parasitic.



I think it quite clearly says she MAY BECOME a parasetic not is or anything. (even though that most likely means that she is going to be...)


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 12, 2008)

Darkziroth/Inhanyou..thanks...I pretty much read from ch.35-ch.147 all yesterday (first time, no less)...so I read pretty quickly cause I was so captivated...unfortunately I skimmed over some parts and missed a few things...like the page you posted...my apologies

and Yanniv...thanks for telling me...now that u mention it...it makes sense...whenever Suman kept saying "I don't want to die...I want to live"...you could hear the word "shi" in the japanese voices.


on a different note...the dream that Lenalee first saw (where she is sitting on a ruined building plunged into the ocean) and then Allen later saw (where he encountered his alter/inner Noah?)...in both instances they mention that the place looks familiar...I was thinking it was perhaps the Black Order HQ destroyed...

...what do you guys think???...the reason I say that is b/c there was a large column that was broken and it looks like the main tower of the BO HQ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 12, 2008)

Possibly, that's why i think the level four is going to cause linali to pull out her devastating innocence. Lol but actually that's also why i thought when tyki was choking linali on the falling ark, that linali was going to pull something. Doesnt it seem familiar?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 12, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Possibly, that's why i think the level four is going to cause linali to pull out her devastating innocence. Lol but actually that's also why i thought when tyki was choking linali on the falling ark, that linali was going to pull something. Doesnt it seem familiar?



2 things: 

1. You say possibly...possibly WHAT??? that the ruins maybe the HQ in the not-so-distant future b/c of the lvl. 4 akuma?

and 

2. Lenalee's synch rate, atm, is 10%. I think she hasn't obtained the true form of her innocence yet. Kinda like how Allen had just a raw form of his innocence before it became Crown Clown. When she does obtain her true form...her synch rate will be 100% meaning her innocence will become truly and completely a parasitic-type innocence. 

But honestly, I don't think there is anyone in the BO HQ that can defeat the lvl. 4 akuma. I mean come on...this thing is like Aizen Sosuke...it is untouchable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 12, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1. You say possibly...possibly WHAT??? that the ruins maybe the HQ in the not-so-distant future b/c of the lvl. 4 akuma?
> 
> ...



1. I said possibly to answer your question in your previous post ._. which is what you asked again in the post i'm responding now to.

2. You might be right about lenalee's innocence, that's also what im thinking but i dont know for sure. If nobody can beat the level four that we know of, then obviously they're screwed right? What i'm saying is, we have a wildcard in lenalee


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 12, 2008)

1. yeah...sorry wasn't sure...sorry for making u repeat urself 

2. i see ur pt...it took a while...sorry, haven't slept in about 2 and a half days...


----------



## Zeromatrious (Feb 12, 2008)

Ha ha...god, I want the newest chapter to come out SO badly. It is going to take ALOT of power to take down that Level 4 Akuma. ALOT. 

But...could this be the first Level 4 ever? Bookman said that, in the entire history of bookmen (or something like that) it has been the first Level 4 ever witnessed. That, or these Level 4's are EXTREMELY rare and hard to come by.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 12, 2008)

not exactly zero, chomesuke said on the boat to edo that there were levels higher than 3 in japan, so obviously the akuma know all about it. Its just that this is the first time the exorsists have encountered one over 3.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 12, 2008)

^^^^ yeah that was what i was thinking.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Feb 12, 2008)

I see, I see. I figured as much...but then when I heard Bookman I had my doubts.

Still...higher than 3. Could there be even a level above Level 4? like...Level 5 and such? Because, as of now, seeing an Akuma that surpasss that of a Level 4 is just...O_O


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 12, 2008)

if there is anything like lvl.5...that would probably even surpass the Duke Millennium's power...just my personal opinion.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 12, 2008)

His own creations would not be stronger than him..


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 13, 2008)

^^^^ yeah, I have heard that argument...b/c all akumas MUST follow each and every order he gives.

BUT...may I point out that General Cross Marian found a way to modify the akuma and change an aspect of their nature. 

^^^ Also, did anyone else notice this...or maybe I am making a wrong guess...
but didn't the lvl. 4 akuma come into existence through a COMBINATION of a (supposed) lvl.3 akuma AND humans (johnny and the others such as Bak). Something inside me just nags me to believe that this lvl. 4 akuma is inherently somewhat resistant to the Duke's influence...in other words, I think that the lvl. 4 akuma (besides evolving into a near untouchable being) has developed a certain degree of free will that will ultimately compete with the duke's influence/control. What do u guys think???


spaZ: I have been meaning to ask you this for a while...and now is as good a time as any...the girl in your avatar (the one with the flowers), what anime/manga is she from??


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> hmm... there is truth in what you say.
> 
> 
> it was said that she was special. first her innocence protected her and the her innocence changed from a equipment type to a parasitic type.
> ...




from that didnt they say theres a possiblity that she has the heart...anywayz i dont know ;_; her character just seems boreing 2 me.....sure they toss her in the plot here and there but bleh....


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I definitely don't see the Earl losing control of his own minions. I figured he had a failsafe in case something were to happen in order to control them. After all, once they reach the higher levels it could be a nuisance if they came together to revolt.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 13, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Yeah, I definitely don't see the Earl losing control of his own minions. I figured he had a failsafe in case something were to happen in order to control them.



This is true. While Akuma may kill each other without a second thought, they all have a programed loyalty to the Earl and Noah's.

Remember how those level 3's in Japan were eating weaker akuma's? Same deal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> from that didnt they say theres a possiblity that she has the heart...anywayz i dont know ;_; her character just seems boreing 2 me.....sure they toss her in the plot here and there but bleh....



WTF......are you serious about this?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 13, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> WTF......are you serious about this?



^^^ I second that...

Lenalee...boring...o rly??

Lenalee is a hell of a lot better than that dumb@$$ b**** Rukia or the emotionally fragile but well-endowed Orihime from Bleach

Lenalee is way better than Sakura from Naruto cause she has been useful from the start...her feelings for her comrades and her "world", and Allen in particular is GENUINE.

Lenalee is better than Nami from One Piece or Lucy from Fairytale (though I like them both, especially Lucy) b/c she remains strong even in the face of danger and doesn't lose her head. 

in my eyes, what makes her appealing is her emotional personality...it changes...for instance, when she was young, she tried to commit suicide b/c of her loneliness; she felt cursed and ultimately depressed and suicidal. But now that she has her brother, her comrades like Lavi (or Rabi), Miranda, Krory, and a possible love interest in Allen, she is determined to protect them. In essence, she now has a reason to live...and that motivation is her strength and the blessing she was seeking.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2008)

@Stud - You insulted Rukia,Sakura, and Nami in the same sentence....EDIT IT 


I dont mind if you keep inoue there though since she actually DOESNT do anything, whereas the other 3 actually are useful atleast sometimes.


----------



## kaz (Feb 14, 2008)

Lenalee was a pretty good heroine for a while. After she lost her innocence, she turned kinda whiny which kinda got annoying after a while. With this new innocence that she will obtain, it should be back to kick ass.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 14, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> @Stud - You insulted Rukia,Sakura, and Nami in the same sentence....EDIT IT
> 
> 
> I dont mind if you keep inoue there though since she actually DOESNT do anything, whereas the other 3 actually are useful atleast sometimes.



I don't want to turn the D.Gray-Man thread into a thread that discusses something else but...oh dam, here goes...

don't get me wrong...I like Sakura and Nami...but honestly,

Rukia...she is a lost cause...let me put it another way...
when I was on bleachasylum/bleachexile, there was a thread that posed a serious question: If Rukia achieved bankai, does that ruin the honor/glory/prestige of obtaining bankai (given what Byakuya said about obtaining bankai)? 

No serious Bleach fan (not character fanboy/fangirl) can honestly say that if Rukia gets bankai, the state of bankai retains the value it once had. Get my point...that's how useless she is.

How many good fights has she had...not many, in fact one could argue 0. And PLZ do not bring up the fight with AA...that was PNJ at its best. 

On the other hand, Lenalee...she is smart...she figured out a way to turn Eshi's ability to her advantage and won the battle even though she was the underdog. And mind u, it was a risky, but clever gamble that payed off on her part. Rukia has yet to demonstrate anything remotely as sophisticated.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> I don't want to turn the D.Gray-Man thread into a thread that discusses something else but...oh dam, here goes...
> 
> don't get me wrong...I like Sakura and Nami...but honestly,
> 
> ...



Every bleach fight is plotkai don't you understand? Atleast with PNJ Rukia managed to do more then most good guys in that series..


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey stop talking about Bleach in this topic ^^ 


About Lenalee well at the begining she was strong and she know what she is fighting for , later she started to have those nightmares and from this point she was scared that she will lose everyone so maybe the inocence felt her unstable fillings so the synhro droped (she lost her path for fighting) from 86% to under 10% ^^  From the battle with eshi she kinda was usless character (like Chaoji with his sailor friends) so we need to wait for her inocence to unite again ^^

Well maybe Lenalees inocence is testing her (her will for fighting - the way of protecting her friends) just like Allens while trying to regain his left arm. Allen needed to remember the things that he is fighting for (akuma+humans). Lenalee needs to find her true purpose of fighting (ehh she needs to forget about that nightmare and start to think how to evade this) 

ehh cant wait for a normal spoiler or camera raws (like last week XD) but I dont think that lenalee will apear in hevraska place so fast ^^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2008)

she's gonna force her innocence to protect somebody, im hoping its allen but i have a weird feeling its gonna be either komui or lavi


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah, I'm stoked for this week's chapter. I wanna see the lvl. 4 akuma go further into HQ.

but wait...i keep reading things like this...


> Allen and co like fucked at this point...THIS IS A PERFECT CHANCE FOR LENALEE TO SHOW OFF HER NEW INNOCENT WEAPON!!!



but i can't help but think AND THEN WHAT??

Lenalee...even if she somehow manages to gain a new innocence in a matter of minutes, she would get RAPED by a creature that resembles someone affected by Werners syndrome. Allen > Lenalee. So no way she would stand a chance. 

Then she would probably lose her innocence AGAIN...

Anyways, I was reading some of the earlier posts and I seemed to overlook something. I think it was ZiBi21 who made this pt...
it is okay if the BO HQ is destroyed cause don't they have "central administration" somewhere in the Vatican. They could all probably go there by evacuating HQ and using the arc to escape the lvl. 4 akuma.

but then wouldn't it be too much like trinity blood?!?!?!


----------



## EdgeoO (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone else ever wonder if Allen and Lenalee have super similiar names means anything?

I can't wait to find out whats happening, level 4 is fucking ridiculous. I really don't think Lenalee will beat the level 4 if her innocense powers up. They are def going to have to run away.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 15, 2008)

Similiar names? wtf there names are nothing alike.


----------



## EdgeoO (Feb 15, 2008)

Kristen and Josh are nothing alike. You're retarded if you can't see the glaring similarities between 
A L L E N
L E N A L E E

Obviously they are alike.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 15, 2008)

I kinda dont understand the way of thinking that if Lenalee gets her inocence she will kick lev4 akuma ass in no time !? but this way of thinking is kinda insane ^^  She didnt used her inocece for long time and we cant forget that she was a equipment type and now she will become a paristic type so those two are different (in this form you need stable emotions and desires and lenalee is scared ect.) ,and even if she gets a new form I doubt that she will have already above 100% synhro like Allen (she doesnt know what she wants) 

Allen was beaten by only 1atack (finger flick of the akuma) and he is general level ,Cross ,Cloud ,Tiedol and Sokoro were defeated too (well we dont know what happened with them but the scream pulled down everyone even generals ) and draged into the hole 

So what will Lenalee be able to do after posessing new inocence that is whole different from equipment type ?? She first needs to know her inocence (maybe allen could give her few advices for synhro with the inocence as a fellow paristic type user ^^) and then she can go into fight 

Its the same as tossing a new born exorcist that got his inocence into battle with level 2-3 without even learning about it (and with no training) ^^ 

Well we know that she will get her new form maybe in next chapter (149 or 150) but defeating level 4 I doubt, I think that the one who will deal witch the Akuma is Allen since for some numbers of chapters there were oscilating around 14th noah and allen connection so maybe the dream is becoming true ^^ HQ will be destroyed (everyone went into lets say Asia branch) and Allen will go deeper into darkness in order to gain power to defeat level 4 ^^

Allens inocence is more special ^^ it had its own will from his birth (first we see at allens first activation when the inocence alone rushed to save manas soul) and besies paristic type users have the inocence as body parts but well allen was born with this whole arm and after turning the inocence off his hand is still mechanic (not human) but when we look at Suman when he turned off his inocence he had normal human hand so maybe lenalee will have that kind of inocence that after turning off the body part will look like normal humans (not like allens ^^) since she orginaly was equipment type

ehhh the raw of 148chapter is damn late... ;/


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 15, 2008)

^^^ my point exactly...GOOD POST


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 15, 2008)

Their names are anagrams except an extra e for Lenalee.  Of course that's one of several spellings so I wouldn't look into it too much.

I never said Lenalee would trounce the 4(much as I would like that), just that she has one of the highest potentials in the series.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 15, 2008)

no chapter yet??


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2008)

Apparantly not 
@@ What a derailed topic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2008)

Lenalee WILL trounce the level 4 is she gets her innocence. Allen hadent used his for quite a while as well but he beat a level 3 with no problem. There is no reason lenalee(with her new evolved innocence) can't wtfpwn the strongest akuma in the series.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 15, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lenalee WILL trounce the level 4 is she gets her innocence. Allen hadent used his for quite a while as well but he beat a level 3 with no problem. There is no reason lenalee(with her new evolved innocence) can't wtfpwn the *strongest akuma* in the series.



^^^ u do understand that u just set urself up for a contradiction? right? 

Allen is a general, even Cross mentioned it to Sokalo.

ATM (in terms of power NOT potential) Cross+Cloud+Sokalo+Theodore > Allen

and Allen > Lenalee (even if she achieves critical pt. and becomes a general)

so Lenalee has no hope of fighting the Akuma. 

As much as I want to see Lenalee's new evolved innocence , I just don't think it is gonna happen with w/ the lvl. 4 akuma around. Some of u may say she will synchronize w/ her innocence once again BECAUSE of the akuma. But realize that is highly improbable.


On a side note...ppl think that if Lenalee synchronizes with her innocence again...she will become a general right away. This is an unrealistic assumption. 

-When Allen was first introduced...his innocence synch rate was 86%. 

-When achieves his innocence's true form (Crown Clown)...his synch rate is never mentioned but is 100% or below. (This however gave him the power to easily defeat lvl. 3 akumas and exchange blows with a surprised Earl in Edo.) Notice that just b/c he achieved the true form did not mean a synch rate above 100. Lenalee, even if she achieves the true form, will most likely not have a synch rate above 100. 

-When he fights Tyki Mick...he achieves a sych rate of over 100% (becoming a general). I'm gonna say his rate is about 110% b/c of 
1
At the bottom of the page is a lot of numbers (looks like synch rates). The highest number (at the bottom right of the page) is 110. 

NOTE: Me saying Allen's rate his 110 is somewhat arbitrary and pure speculation.

So, Allen with a synch rate above 100 could not defeat a lvl. 4 akuma. I just don't see what makes u think Lenalee (even with a synch rate above 100) would stand a chance where Allen failed...as did the generals (who seem to have much higher synch rates and thus much greater power). 

I understand this is a shounen manga but realize that D.Gray-Man does not have warped/twisted power levels like Bleach or Naruto where fanboy/girl optimism/support is enough to help a character achieve a higher level and defeat a seemingly undefeatable opponent.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Kanda will kill the Level 4 Akuma with a mere katana.

Come to think about it, when will the Level 4 actually get a name. >.>


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually stud..i'm right, as 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lenalee is actually heading towards forcing her innocence with malcom, the odds are its going to have some kind of negative effect but she'll be able to wtfpwn the level 4




It doesnt matter if its the strongest akuma in the series, that's why what i said is not a contradiction, cause with lenalee being a wildcard, she can easily be a position to assume a much higher level of power.

Think about it logically, who else is there to kill the akuma? The generals are out of there, crowley is unconscious, lavi has no innocence, allen is not strong enough, and kanda is also without innocence. The only one who can do it is lenalee.


----------



## Asmodeus (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll love all the bickering here with bad grammar. Bad grammar=instant fail. Learn to speak.

With that being said...I'm just now catching up on things...shit has really hit the fan, hasn't it? I've got the feeling they'll have to run. I know Lenali Lee is getting a new ability, but I don't want her to become a Deus Ex Machina for the plot. D. Grayman is in a very cool spot right now...they are completely on the run, and the Order is being slaughtered like cattle. They need a better plot device than "Let Lenali get uBeR" to advance from here to continue to do it justice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2008)

eh, i can't say that, after all she's been out of the spotlight, and getting her innocence back has been a big thing and foreshadowed for the past 80 chapters ever since she lost her abilities. Which is why it cant really be called a deus ex machina.

This is hoshino's first work, i say sit back and enjoy it without taking it too seriously


----------



## EdgeoO (Feb 16, 2008)

They were talking about leaving the HQ in the last chapter so isn't that what's going on? I don't think anything is going to defeat the level 4, they just gonna peace out.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

I still don't get why you guys think Lenalee is going to take out the level 4 when her innocence isn't completely healed or whatever yet and its only at 10% sync right now, its not like shes Allan and can just get a innocence out of no where. Also Allans sync was still the same when his innocence was turned to dust.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe they plan to use her as a bait or something? I'll just wait for the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Kalle85 (Feb 16, 2008)

Chapter 148 is out! Found it at mangahelpers: in dA


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 16, 2008)

revelleir should not *fucking try any stunts with Lenalee!!!*   

it was a good chapter though. 

for once, the pages were not chaotic.


----------



## milhaus007 (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh man thanks for the link. Awesome read


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 16, 2008)

If i were hoshino, the 10% sync doesn't matter.

It could be written into the story that if innocence changes to another form, like say parasitic, then there is a sync "spike" just after learning to handle it, that pushes the initial ratio over 100% for a short while. This should be enough to handle the level 4.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2008)

that would be bullshit, if allen and the generals got wiped out, and then all sudden lenali was able to beat the level 4, that would instantly make this series fail (she'd essentially be going from either the weakest or second weakest excorist to the strongest), im not saying thats necessarily what will happen but that is what the tone of this chapter seems to suggest
what would the order do with out helvaska, isnt she required to store innocence and to figure out whose compatible


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2008)

It would not be bullshit at all, if you think that was bullshit, then obviously allen being able to handle a level 3 with crown clown when he could barely able to handle level 2's before his innocence changed is also bullshit.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome, Lenalee's power up is getting close.  I still question that she's going to trounce this thing at all though.  Its power is just too crazy...and it hasn't even gotten a name or revealed an ability yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2008)

If she is equal to the level 4...then she's going to have a different innocence then the dark boots..the question is what will it look like and what kind of attacks will it have..


----------



## Power16 (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree it is going to be BS if she beats it. When Allen grew to defeat Level 3 he was still at or below generals but if she stomp the Level 4 it's like she becomes the #1 Exorcist. I'll wait to see how this plays out, don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 16, 2008)

Pretty emotional chapter. Also gorey. I haven't seen this type of slaughter outside of HxH in Shonen Jump. That Level 4's a terror.

In any regards, while it'd be a bit far fetched for Linali to beat the Level 4 by going 100%, it's not completely ridiculous. Linali managed to kill a Level 3 by increased synchronization with her innocence. Also don't forget, Linali is The Heart. That has to count for something and will likely give her an additional power boost.

The power levels would be a bit off, but I don't really read DGM for fighting complexities either. It's a plot/characters/drama/badassery thing for me.


----------



## Power16 (Feb 16, 2008)

I know there was speculation in the manga but did i miss where her innocence was stated to be the Heart. She barely defeated the level 3 and if we've learned anything is that their is a huge jump between the levels.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 16, 2008)

Lenalee isn't going to do shit against the Level 4.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 16, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> In any regards, while it'd be a bit far fetched for Linali to beat the Level 4 by going 100%, it's not completely ridiculous. Linali managed to kill a Level 3 by increased synchronization with her innocence. Also don't forget, Linali is The Heart. That has to count for something and will likely give her an additional power boost.



Lenalee defeated the 1level 3kuma becouse she used the akumas ability (increased gravity + her boots ) and it took some time to kill it ^^ Allen after regaining his inocece defeated the akuma with 1finger and he was not 100% synhro at that time ^^ now he is above 100% and still was beaten fast

I doubt that lenalee will have the power to destroy the akuma right now, and we must add that Lenalee said that she hates the inocence so those emotions can be in the way of synhro (allen had to unite with his inocence 2wills and the same desire)
But I think that if she know that Kumi can die there she will do everything to protect and save her brother ^^ Heh Im still waiting for Allen or other generals apearing ^^


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 16, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> It would not be bullshit at all, if you think that was bullshit, then obviously allen being able to handle a level 3 with crown clown when he could barely able to handle level 2's before his innocence changed is also bullshit.



Listen, I don't wanna bicker about this and make this simple matter a war of words. 

^^^ Ur logic just fails...plain and simple...go back and read the post I made on the previous page...ALL THE WAY THROUGH. 

better yet, I'll post it AGAIN and BOLD IT so u DON'T MISS IT.



> *ATM (in terms of power NOT potential) Cross+Cloud+Sokalo+Theodore > Allen
> 
> and Allen > Lenalee (even if she achieves critical pt. and becomes a general)
> 
> ...





> *On a side note...ppl think that if Lenalee synchronizes with her innocence again...she will become a general right away. This is an unrealistic assumption.
> 
> -When Allen was first introduced...his innocence synch rate was 86%.
> 
> ...



But if listening to well-supported logic isn't gonna work...then we'll just see how the manga unfolds over the next 5-10 chapters. 

NOTE: And yes I am well-aware the in shonen manga the following is NOT TRUE A>B , B>C, THUS A>C. But D.Gray-Man IS NOT LIKE BLEACH OR NARUTO WITH WARPED POWER LEVELS.



Inuhanyou said:


> If she is equal to the level 4...then she's going to have a different innocence then the dark boots..the question is what will it look like and what kind of attacks will it have..



Your operative word is *IF*. 

But plain and simple: SHE WILL NOT BE EQUAL TO THE LVL. 4 AKUMA AT THIS POINT IN TIME. (i'm assuming she synchronizes with her innocence, gains a new/better/refined form, AND achieves a synch rate of over 100% and becomes a general.)

4 F***ING GENERALS + ALLEN DID *DIDDLY SQUAT* AGAINT THE LVL.4 AKUMA

So (at least logically), LENALEE IS GONNA DO (here's the kicker) *LESS THAN DIDDLY SQUAT* AGAINST THE LVL.  AKUMA.


And yes I apologize for the triple post...fudge, I need to figure out how the merge posts even after using the quote button. Gosh darn...I don't get why I am getting so worked up about this possible Lenalee vs. lvl. 4 akuma fight...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 16, 2008)

Calm down, don't triple post...It's all speculation.  I'm just happy that she'll be fighting again, regardless of whether she'll be super powerful or not.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 16, 2008)

^^^ We can't be sure that she will be fighting...that Hitler-look alike's foolish plan cold go terribly awry. 

But if she can and does fight, then I will support her but with ABSOLUTELY NO EXPECTATION...one of the best things I've learned in being alive for 19 years is that HYPE ruins/tarnishes things...best to just see it for what it's worth.


----------



## Kalebam (Feb 16, 2008)

anyone was surprised that kanda could sneak up to the level 4 like that
and what the hell he hopes to accomplish without his innocence


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm just sayin, that when linali comes back with her innocence and wtfpwns something(which is likley to be the level 4) don't be suprised.


----------



## Power16 (Feb 16, 2008)

Not gonna be surprise just pissed off!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 16, 2008)

Lenalee would get these boots when she synchronizes again :


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

Allan and all of the generals though were caught off guard and were trying to save all of the non innocence users also so it was kind of hard for them to fight against it. Though I wouldn't be surprised that they haven't even shown us all of there power yet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2008)

dont compare allen's power up to linali, hes the main character remeber, hes supposed to be stronger, besides technically allen really never had his real innoncence till he got crown clown, thats his innocence form, before he was kinda like ichigo at the beginning just fighting with brute power
and im pretty sure its never been conclusively stated that linali is the heart, thats still just specualtion
-oh well lets just sit back and see what happens next week, we wait to complain when it actually happens


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

No that was his real innocence but just that it wasn't at its strongest because it wasn't the form that Allen really wanted it to be like. It really just needed to be remodeled for it to be at its strongest.


----------



## milhaus007 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a bad feeling about the upcoming chapter after reading 148. That Hitler looking fellow might F things up for Linali. But that's just my thought. But since it's a manga, he might actually be a good guy but oh wells


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope Lenalee finally get's her new weapon next chapter and wtfpwns that level 4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2008)

She most likley will..and we certainly can compare lenalee to the main character kira. She's probably one of the most important people in this series if not the second most only to allen


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 16, 2008)

This is going to be a looooooong week...
I can't understand all this fuss about Allen> Lenalee or Lenalee> Allen, obviously Allen is stronger, he is the main character after all!! But that does not make the manga fail if Lenalee defeated Level 4 when Allen couldn't. She is an important character (and a great one) so watching her kiching level 4 ass (or trying to at least) will be a good plot development.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2008)

Lenalee = Allen...Allenlinali ftw


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 16, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> This is going to be a looooooong week...
> I can't understand all this fuss about Allen> Lenalee or Lenalee> Allen, obviously Allen is stronger, he is the main character after all!! But that does not make the manga fail if Lenalee defeated Level 4 when Allen couldn't. She is an important character (and a great one) so watching her kiching level 4 ass (or trying to at least) will be a good plot development.



I agree, although I think another course of action seems more likely. The way the past few chapters have been going, it seems like Lenalee isn't being set up to kill the Level 4, so much as save her brother in some way. In other words, I see her holding off the Level 4, saving her brother (and others), until the Generals/Allen/plot figures out a way to kill or hold off the big bad until everyone can escape.

The reason for why I see Lenalee in this capacity is mostly due to the reintroduction of the feared Leverrier and past exposition of her brother's desire to protect/habit of protecting Lenalee as much as he is able, making her protection of him a likely event. This was further made probable for me, when we saw Komui get into real danger for the first time this past chapter right as Lenalee is being forced into a position where she must synchronize. 

However, I suppose, there is a chance that she will defeat the Level 4 in the process of saving Komui. But, I just think that her bigger concern thematically right now is saving those she cares for not beating the Earl's minion. 

Even though some might say that it amounts to the same thing, I don't think it has to be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2008)

Even so...you must admit lenalee's likelyhood of having wtfpwning abilities is pretty big. With that mysterious connection with allen, and the reforming of her innocence and it saving her multiple times. After this change, if she were to undergo sychro, i'm thinking it would be like nothing we've ever seen before(since as hevalaska says, nothing like this has happend before, after all)


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 16, 2008)

I WOULD be surprised if Lenalee isn't knocked out senseless after 5 minutes or so. 

But yes, I admit that Lenalee resynchronizing is a possibility but her defeating the lvl. 4 akuma is out of the question. That's just my opinion. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Inhanyou*: I apologize...I feel like I was being an aggressive prick that was just trying to impose my views on u. Sorry if I came of as hostile prick. No hard feelings. I am just trying to be logical. But as many of us should know, shonen manga defies logic.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I still don't get what happened to the generals. But my suspicion is that (as someone suggested before me) General Cross used the concealment technique to save at least his general comrades (kinda like how he was in Edo fighting but no one could detect him).

^^^ manga support: O rly 

I couldn't find the page I was looking for but this page says the same thing...read the middle panel where the Earl is talking with General Cross.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 16, 2008)

If anyone is surprized by the fact that Linali WILL be the one to beat Lvl.4 think of it like this.

During Linali's fight with Eshi she had to exhaust her innocence to its limits. Which made one question how could Allen possibly stand a chance against Thread when he showed up. Allen resynchronized his innocence and killed Thread with a single finger. When Linali gets her innocence back I expect to see her innocence be officially recognized as the Heart, and similar ownage as that of Crown Clown.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats to repetitive though, I don't think the mangaka will want to keep doing stuff like that.


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2008)

Lenalee x Head Nurse 


Sad chapter. It doesn't look like they'll be sacrificing Hebleska.

On the other hand, Kanda cometh!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 16, 2008)

I know. 

I think Lenalee and Helveska are gunna die. 

I hope we get to see how cool Helveska as an exorcist is though. :0

R.I.P. Helveska


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 17, 2008)

^^^ 
I wonder if Hebraska can fight...properly. 

She doesn't seem like the fighting-type.


----------



## EdgeoO (Feb 17, 2008)

DGM is such a crazy manga. You never know how fucked the characters are until it's all over with :S


----------



## Sin (Feb 17, 2008)

Lenalee needs to die during the resynch <<

She's getting annoying.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 17, 2008)

wtf Sin?? 

i swear if that bastard revellier tries any stunts.... 

Hevlaska... 


how the fuck is the order supposed to recover from this damage!?!?


----------



## kaz (Feb 17, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> wtf Sin??
> 
> i swear if that bastard revellier tries any stunts....
> 
> ...



There not supposed to recover. 

Just relocate.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 17, 2008)

Lenalee won't die. I mean she's like one of the only female leads.

I'm sensing plotinnocence.


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 17, 2008)

No I DON'T want Lenalee to die!!! She is the only female in a shounen series that I really like... (though if she dies a heroic death at the END of the manga, i won't mind)


----------



## GaryDAI (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope her hair automatically grows back when she gets a power up


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2008)

i want her hair to go gold and for her to get green eyes.


----------



## Sin (Feb 17, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> wtf Sin??
> 
> i swear if that bastard revellier tries any stunts....
> 
> ...


You heard me @lk 

Lenalee draws so much attention to herself and is essentially so useless, it's like Sakura 

She's a walking plot shield <<


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2008)

Sin wtf?  Lenalee is by far one of the MOST useful. Had she not destroyed that level 3 everybody would have been dead then we wouldent have a manga(take note that nobody could beat a level 3 at that time) She also saved allen from getting blown up in the rewinding town arc, and destroyed numerous akuma. Besides this period of her not having her innocence she's done more then most of the exorcists. I don't get the hate.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2008)

most people dont have a problem with her being strong, just a problem with her being the strongest , and even if see theortically has the heart of innocence, the connotation i get from the term it feels like that user will have special abilities but not fighting ones, i dont know like healing or the like
-i dont even care if shes stronger then some of the generals as long as cross and allen are at the top


----------



## Sin (Feb 17, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Sin wtf?  Lenalee is by far one of the MOST useful. Had she not destroyed that level 3 everybody would have been dead then we wouldent have a manga(take note that nobody could beat a level 3 at that time) She also saved allen from getting blown up in the rewinding town arc, and destroyed numerous akuma. Besides this period of her not having her innocence she's done more then most of the exorcists. I don't get the hate.


She was being completely overwhelmed until plotshield kicked in. Her magic "heart-to-be" innocence evolves last minute and she pulls off some miraculous victory? <_<

I just don't like her character, she's too shielded, she's too protected. It's like "I'm the main character's love interest, I'm the commanders little sister, protect me, o mighty magic innocence of indestructibility!!"

Alan surviving having his innocence destroyed at least kind-of made sense because he had a parasitic type, but lenalee keeps pulling shit out of her ass, it's just not very appealing to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2008)

wtfpwning is where its at 

And yes i'm sorry sin that you seem to think that using an attack with eshi's own gravity against him(aka tactic instead of just power) in order to kill him is just plotkai...i guess everytime somebody wins with their brain instead of just owning its cheap. Sorry i didn't notice that.

And that's just hoshino's style to switch up the cards. You didnt expect allen to get saved by the innocence reacting the way it did(well you did cause he's the main character but whatever)and yet there's no complaint to his character? As far as i'm concerned,Linali is the second main character in this series, and she has an important role to play with the innocence among other things. And just because you do not understand her situation, doesn't mean you should bash her because she is not what you'd consider cool or realistic.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2008)

linali is not really the second main character, you have allen as the main character, then a group of linali,lavi,krowly and sometimes miranda and kanada as co-main characters
thats like saying you have ichigo as the main character then rukia as the second main character, when ishida and chad and renji,orhime and of course kon are just as important


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 17, 2008)

*Sin: READ INUHANYOU'S REPLY*


Inuhanyou said:


> wtfpwning is where its at
> 
> And yes i'm sorry sin that you seem to think that using an attack with eshi's own gravity against him(aka tactic instead of just power) in order to kill him is just plotkai...i guess everytime somebody wins with their brain instead of just owning its cheap. Sorry i didn't notice that.



^^^ Lenalee winning against Eshi was NOT PNJ.

But yes I do somewhat agree with u, since she has lost he innocence, she has been more of a burden than a help. 

For instance, when he she was foolishly trying to break out of Road's cube (where she and Chaoji were trapped while Allen was fighting Tyki and Lavi his inner demon) by kicking it, she went on a rant about how she's not useful b/c she's not fighting alongside her comrades. 

^^^And I agree...she's not. 
She's just there...hoping to make a *TIMELY COMEBACK* with her innocence...kinda like how Ulquiorra (from Bleach) is trapped in some dimension and (as we expect) will make a timely return to HM.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 17, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> i want her hair to go gold and for her to get green eyes.



^^^ Maybe the green eyes but NO WAY IN HELL DO I WANT LENALEE TO GET BLOND HAIR.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2008)

@Kira - I put linali as the second main character because she has the second greatest impact on the story, and because she's the closest to allen to be considered a heroine esqe character...

@Stud - Why no gold hair?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2008)

granted linali had her moment, but id say at least lavi is almost as important, hes also saved allen/group a couple of times, and hes the closest thing to a best friend that allen has, granted if linali does actually have the heart ill concede the point, but its still speculation at this point if she does have , and i guess my issue is with your connotation of wtfpwange which implies she is gonna flat out annihalte the akuma level four, i think if she does beat it , itll be close battle
-but no matter who does it, i dont see the level four remaining too dominant for long, its seems its usually the case where a new level is introduced and its generally beaten in the same battle introduced - level 2 against allen, the clown one that could mimic people; and level 3 was first introduced when allen was away and linali won?
-however, if linali does get the powerupgrade in question, then allen acquiring noah power is not to far behind


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2008)

Do allen and lavi share dreams.....


----------



## Sin (Feb 17, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> wtfpwning is where its at
> 
> And yes i'm sorry sin that you seem to think that using an attack with eshi's own gravity against him(aka tactic instead of just power) in order to kill him is just plotkai...i guess everytime somebody wins with their brain instead of just owning its cheap. Sorry i didn't notice that.
> 
> And that's just hoshino's style to switch up the cards. You didnt expect allen to get saved by the innocence reacting the way it did(well you did cause he's the main character but whatever)and yet there's no complaint to his character? As far as i'm concerned,Linali is the second main character in this series, and she has an important role to play with the innocence among other things. And just because you do not understand her situation, doesn't mean you should bash her because she is not what you'd consider cool or realistic.


Kay, I'll give her that fight (mainly because I can't exactly remember the series of events that well, and I'm too lazy to go and check what exactly happened), but aside from that, she's so meh D: She's too shielded and mild, she's barely got anything going for her except for the fact that the plot loves her.

And not liking a character is a great reason to bash her, what are you talking about 

Anyways, I don't plan on "bashing" her, I just want her dead, since I don't find her interesting or anything. Which was my main comment. I don't care whether you want to defend her or not, she's just annoying to me 

Funny, cause I like Sakura


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Do allen and lavi share dreams.....



maybe they do, do you mean dreams as in sleep or dreams as in goals, clearly the first is no, but lavi's goals are slowly become similar to allens, he is no longer as concerned with being a bookman, and cares more about his friends well being


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 18, 2008)

I know everbody almost got the clue that Lenalee will be fighting the Level 4, but I wonder how her new synchro will be. Is it really good enough to beat a Level 4?

I still hope Miranda gets some offesnive powers so she can defend herself.
Maybe Miranda and Lavi could fuse into one person?
Fusion Dance?
Super Saiyain Miravi?
hahaa
Stop Time Hammer?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I know everbody almost got the clue that Lenalee will be fighting the Level 4, but I wonder how her new synchro will be. Is it really good enough to beat a Level 4?



i believe thats the question that everybodys been debating for the last number of pages, we'll just have to see 

i dont see miranda getting an offensive power, some excorist just have specialized abilities, theortically if her power grows and she can stop time completely, well i guess then she can go around beating up people while there frozen in time


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 18, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I still hope Miranda gets some offesnive powers so she can defend herself.



I agree with the sentiment; offensive powers for Miranda would be awesome.

But, I just can't see her getting them. And if she did, I have an even harder time picturing her using them. Miranda just doesn't seem to have the emotional/psychological/etc. ability to hurt someone else, enemies included. 

Unless they are going to devote a few chapters focusing on her bond with the others and then have something horrible happen to them that makes her snap...

Still, though, she is basically a pacifistic character, who's skills are totally devoted to defense rather than offense. Something I can't see changing anytime soon, no matter how interesting the consequences would be. 

-----------------

As an aside to all of the Linali/Innocence talk, they mentioned Krory again this chapter. Do any of you think he will be waking up soon and joining in he battle somehow? Or is he basically going to be Linali during the "Ark" arc?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> As an aside to all of the Linali/Innocence talk, they mentioned Krory again this chapter. Do any of you think he will be waking up soon and joining in he battle somehow? *Or is he basically going to be Linali during the "Ark" arc?*



 well i guess we know where you stand on the linali issue
to much stuff i going on right now i think to put him back in the story at the moment, i think hell be back in action post akuma 4


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 18, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> well i guess we know where you stand on the linali issue



Actually, I'm a big Linali fan and geared up for her coming synch. But, that doesn't mean that I have trouble understanding how little she was able to do combatively during the Ark fights, mostly because of her injuries.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2008)

^well at least she looks good doing nothing 

but i do want to see the long hair make a comeback


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^ I wanna see her have long hair as well...she just looks more beautiful.

Inhanyou: if she got blond hair...it would remind me too much of sailor moon (and those are not good memories...I never really watched the show b/c I hated it).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2008)

as much as i am critical of her fighting capabilites, the manga would not be as good without her


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2008)

lol incase you didnt know stud, i was talking about in refrence to her powerup being regarded as super saiyan lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2008)

^id like to see a chick go super sayian just to see what the hair would look like, how would it stand up?
alas another 4 days before we get a new chapter


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 19, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I agree with the sentiment; offensive powers for Miranda would be awesome.
> 
> But, I just can't see her getting them. And if she did, I have an even harder time picturing her using them. Miranda just doesn't seem to have the emotional/psychological/etc. ability to hurt someone else, enemies included.
> 
> ...



I think Miranda actually could have an offensive power, I dont find her to be as emotionally weak as Lenalee. I think if she wanted to kill an Akuma, she wouldnt give a second thought. 

But like you said I think they would have a chapter about Miranda findind her friends hurt and finding a resolve. Everyones synchro is getting to 100% so why not Mirandas? I think if her power evolved she culd turn parasitic or maybe she can get two innoncences. 

Here's some ideas:
Get a new innoncence. 
100% synchro
Miranda gets new power Time Bullets


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 19, 2008)

inhanyou: oh LOL...yeah I had no idea...sry...


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 19, 2008)

On the topic of Lenalee's hair I would like to see her with shoulder-length hair, I think she will look pretty.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I think Miranda actually could have an offensive power, *I dont find her to be as emotionally weak as Lenalee. I think if she wanted to kill an Akuma, she wouldnt give a second thought.
> *
> But like you said I think they would have a chapter about Miranda findind her friends hurt and finding a resolve. Everyones synchro is getting to 100% so why not Mirandas? I think if her power evolved she culd turn parasitic or maybe she can get two innoncences.
> 
> ...



i guess then i have been reading some other manga, linali has no qualms about destroying akuma, thats allen if anybody, and id say miranda is definitely the one who is the weakest as far as emotional states go


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 19, 2008)

Miranda has definitely improved emotionally...she is no longer the emotional wreck she was before she gained her innocence powers. However, she feels weak and even helpless at times b/c she understand the limitations of her power. She wishes/prays that she could protect all her comrades and COMPLETELY spare them from the pain they accumulate throughout their journey. In essence, she wishes she was stronger.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i guess then i have been reading some other manga, linali has no qualms about destroying akuma, thats allen if anybody, and id say miranda is definitely the one who is the weakest as far as emotional states go



 Apparently she hates being an exorcist. I wonder if that old man forcing her to sync with the innocence will cause it to weaken or even kill her. I highly doubt they would kill linali. Though they have killed a few minor characters, they wont kill a major cute one.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 19, 2008)

They better not kill the only main female character or I will be ~heartbroken~.


----------



## mariahmerry (Feb 20, 2008)

_Hi! I'm new here and i have to say i really enjoyed some of the replies here. Well O have to say that I'm 100% sure that Lenalee will not be killed by the innocence. I have this feeling that both Lenalee and Allen have the Heart. I believe that it has been split in two so that it wouldn't be found easily and destroyed. I mean both Allen's and Lenalee's innocence protected them. 
_


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 20, 2008)

mariahmerry said:


> _Hi! I'm new here and i have to say i really enjoyed some of the replies here. Well O have to say that I'm 100% sure that Lenalee will not be killed by the innocence. I have this feeling that both Lenalee and Allen have the Heart. I believe that it has been split in two so that it wouldn't be found easily and destroyed. I mean both Allen's and Lenalee's innocence protected them.
> _



Welcome to Naruto Forum! I agree, although I thoughout Allen was the Vessel of the Musician.


----------



## mariahmerry (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I'm as positive as in the theory that Mana is the 14th and that he gave Cross the information about the ARK plus how to modify the AKUMA. Who else could it be?! Right after Allen was about to make Mana an AKUMA, Cross Marian shows up... Don't think that it's a coincidence


----------



## Springlake (Feb 20, 2008)

mariahmerry said:


> Well I'm as positive as in the theory that Mana is the 14th and that he gave Cross the information about the ARK plus how to modify the AKUMA. Who else could it be?! Right after Allen was about to make Mana an AKUMA, Cross Marian shows up... Don't think that it's a coincidence



Actually Marian didn't turn up until Allen both had succesfully turned Mana into an Akuma AND destroyed him granting Mana peace.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I think that Mana was the 14th Noah (or he had the "14th will" and was searching for allen as the succesor of the 14th ^^ since like earl mentioned he killed the 14th before road and the rest were born )

Mana must be a noah since we can see 1similar thing ^^

here 

Look at Roads shoe ^^ she has the same "mark" like we can see at manas buttons and the music scroll

Link removed   (buttons at his coat)

here     (the same Mark like noah have is at allens musical score ^^ )

Hmm but Im thinking if Mana was planing to give the noah powers to allen from the start or he gave them along with the cursed eye ^^ well Im thinking about it becouse why would he make whose marks (later musical score) earlier in the past ^^  Maybe allen is new reincarnation of the 14th (he has the gens) and Manas mission was to find him (since he had the will that told him what to do) give him the will and teach allen about the music marks [so after giving the will to allen he allready know the melody] )

anyway its iteresting topic and well I wonder what will Louvier do when he will find the "14th will" XD becouse he told in one chapter that when they find the will they will turn it... (and we dnt know what did he mean) but Im thinking that if Allen will show signs of noah will/power they will try to make allen a full noah and make him do any order they will give him


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 20, 2008)

^^^wow good catch...nvr mind...GREAT CATCH...

...I think u are so right (I am dazed by how good ur observation is)...

it is unlikely that the author "just happened" to put so much effort into drawing the symbol/crest into both Road's shoes and Mana's buttons...the author did it on purpose...


----------



## mariahmerry (Feb 21, 2008)

_Same! I completely agree! I'm glad there are people out there, that think the same as I do!!! And be able to prove it! _


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 21, 2008)

If Mana was the 14th Noah, then why didn't the Earl made any comments about him when he was turned into an Akuma?


----------



## mariahmerry (Feb 21, 2008)

_Why? Well... maybe he didn't want to destroy the moment >.> don't know why. _


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^^ that is true...why didn't the earl make any comments...moreover, wasn't the 14th murdered already?


----------



## kaz (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't see Mana being the 14th. Most likely Allen. 

Every time Hoshino has explained something about the 14th, she has always included an Allen look-a-like in all of her illustrations. So I don't think it can be Mana for obvious reasons being he doesn't look like Allen. It has to rather be Allen or someone in his immediate family (real father, perhaps).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 21, 2008)

If Lenallee defeats the Level 4 without losing something of great price then the DGM has turned into another Naruto/Bleach.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2008)

lol...innocence is a mysterious and very detrimental thing to an exorsist knuckle..unlike reiatsu, it can kill you easily. You might want to think about slapping a label on dgm before you hear the explanation


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 22, 2008)

Re: the optimistic comments about Rinali easily defeating the Level 4 akuma...



> If Lenallee defeats the Level 4 without losing something of great price then the DGM has turned into another Naruto/Bleach.



IAWTC. Anyone who thinks that anything can be achieved in DGM without some kind of big price being paid hasn't been paying attention. (I say that even in spite of the "reset" which spared Crowley and Kanda after their apparent deaths.) Rinali barely squeaked out her last win, and it basically fried her legs and left her more or less disabled for the next arc. If she heads into battle against the Level 4 (which she probably will), it will no doubt have just as bad an outcome.

Although the artwork and the fight scenes are all over the map, the manga is very consistent in the downward trend. "Life sucks and then you die" pretty much sums up the plot. (It's somewhat similar to Berserk that way, except that Berserk's "up" periods tend to last longer. DGM is unrelenting in the way the heroes get pounded.)


----------



## mariahmerry (Feb 22, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> If Lenallee defeats the Level 4 without losing something of great price then the DGM has turned into another Naruto/Bleach.



_I have to say that it isn't true. If the 14th were Allen, then what happens to the statement that the Earl had killed the 14th for his betrayal. Plus no body knows how exactly Mana was killed, right. don't look at the anime. In the manga it's a mystery ..._


----------



## donkee (Feb 22, 2008)

Gonna go with the "14th is Allen's biological father" theory. 

As for the heart, who knows. I havent seen anything noteworthy since Allen or Linalee's brush with death, so it really is up in the air. No one knows what it even does.


----------



## Bonten (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice find ZiBi21. It would make sense if Mana was the 14th and if not, he must have known something more about the Noah, wearing that crest on his buttons.

Guess we'll find out.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 22, 2008)

Well  think that Mana might be a noah or he has the 14th noah will ^^ since Earl mentioned that he killed the 14th before current noahs were born , like we know Mana died few years ago so I doubt that "long time" is about 4-5years XD it had to be long ago and currently like other noah it was passed from generation to generation

Louvier mentioned that the 14th will was traveling in search of something ,heh maybe Mana had the 14th "will" and the will was searching for the person compatibile of being the player ^^  Mana picked Allen for a purpose and teached him how to live and they made a code (later musical score)

Perhaps the traveling of those both was to get more time till Earl will find Mana (its harder to locate if you are moving) 

ehh cant wait for more info about this ^^ but if Allen has a Noah inside him it would be interesting XD: Allen is a human,has inocence,has cursed eye like akuma and now lets add noah ^^ all existances in 1body ;] (and maybe 3wills xd allens,inocence and noah wills XD)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 22, 2008)

Lenalee will lose some major part of her, that's for sure.

I don't want Lenalee just to get some huge power-up and kill and walk out happily.


----------



## CocoPuffs (Feb 22, 2008)

^ Funny you mention that because I really think she's gonna lose Komui


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm hoping lavi doesnt do anything stupid..i'd like for allen to do that instead


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 22, 2008)

> Funny you mention that because I really think she's gonna lose Komui.



NOOOOO. Seriously, though, you might be on to something. It's too early for her Innocence to be completely nuked (given the oh so mysterious connection between hers and Allen's).



> I'm hoping lavi doesnt do anything stupid..i'd like for allen to do that instead



Heh, isn't Lavi's character arc basically "Lavi learns to do stupid stuff like wading into the fray rather than stand on the sidelines"? The more reckless he gets, the more he grows as a character, heh.*** It's pretty much a given that he's going to either try to stop Rinali (good luck with that) or, failing that, attempt to help her (uh, again, good luck with that). I think if anyone's on the chopping block in the Level 4 fight, it will be Lavi if he sticks around. Of course, if we're going for Maximum Rinali Trauma, I'm guessing it's Komui who bites it. Heck, they already killed Johnny. NO ONE IS SAFE.

***It would be delicious seeing Lavi eat crow, since he was the one who gave Rinali the tough-love "suck it up and stop moping about Allen, we had no choice to leave him behind" speech a few arcs ago. I half-hope Rinali tells him to shove it when he (inevitably) tries to dissuade her from going up against the Level 4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL! Same...i'd also like to see a double teaming between allen and linali with this level 4..if anything linali's level will be on par with general so they'll both be able to take it, atleast until the generals get back up from that hole..


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 23, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> LOL! Same...i'd also like to see a double teaming between allen and linali with this level 4..if anything linali's level will be on par with general so they'll both be able to take it, atleast until the generals get back up from that hole..



we don't know that Lenalee's innocence is general level...before it gotta messed over...it was NOWHERE NEAR general level...

but if she somehow miraculously resynchronizes with her innocence and achieves its true form...then she might become general lvl (synch rate above 100%)...I expect that she will eventually become general level even if she doesn't achieve it right now.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 23, 2008)

Im SO excited for the chapter


----------



## Bonten (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link halfhearted. 

Ah another chapter of not much happening at all. I think Komui will die which will give Linalee the power to kill/keep up with the lvl. 4.


----------



## Springlake (Feb 23, 2008)

I think the fourteenth inside of Allen will wake up and take control and bitchslap the Level 4 instead of Lenalee doing it.

Somehow I just can't help having a feeling about that happening


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 23, 2008)

Great chap. My prediction is that lvl 4 will stike at Kamui and Lenalee will come at the last min to save him. I can't see see Kamui dying, Lenalee will not have the strength to go on if he dies.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 23, 2008)

Sokaro comes out of nowhere and kills the Akuma.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Feb 23, 2008)

Short chapters ruin my life....


Anyone else notice the close-ups of *insert inspectors name here* (levolier or something) anyway there were like five small panels focusing on his dracula like incisors. It was interesting how the panel where he states that "There is An AKUMA inside of headquarters", he himself looks extremely devilish.

As for Komui biting the dust...forget about lenelee, I couldnt continue without him. After all the loses they have already suffered i just can't see them coping with his death right now.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 23, 2008)

Can't wait until next chapter, Lenalee with some badass innocent weapon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2008)

Link removed

Discuss.


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't think Lenalee will show us her new Innocence weapon next week, I think it will probably be a LV4 carnage in the next chapter. 

By the way hello guys! I'm new here, nice to meet you all


----------



## Sin (Feb 23, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Link removed
> 
> Discuss.


The difference is that Allen pwns and Lenalee... Well... she cries.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> The difference is that Allen pwns and Lenalee... Well... she cries.



Better than Sakura.


----------



## Felix (Feb 24, 2008)

Wouldn't be badass if Lenalee's innocence was similar to the Crown Clown but in parasitic boots form? With a white cape and such? It would bring the duality and prove that The Heart is both Lenalee and Allen.


----------



## kaz (Feb 24, 2008)

I would much rather have Lenalee be the only one with the Heart. Allen is already stacked as it is, and if the whole 14th Noah thing is true, he will be godly.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2008)

^nothing wrong with being godly
but im not opposed to lenalee/linali being the only one with the heart


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 24, 2008)

I hate the hitler dude. 
He was being such a douche to everyone, and if Lenalee dies because of him.... >_>


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2008)

if lenalee dies because of him i have no doubt allen will cut him down the middle. regardless of his principles


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I hate the hitler dude.
> He was being such a douche to everyone, and if Lenalee dies because of him.... >_>


I like him 

Anyone who makes Lenalee sad is awesome in my book


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2008)

What did lenalee ever do to deserve such malice , i can name a number of female characters that arent nearly as cool and awesome as her


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> What did lenalee ever do to deserve such malice , i can name a number of female characters that arent nearly as cool and awesome as her


I hated her ever since I watched those few eps of the anime a really long time ago. There's just something about her I don't like.

This arc isn't helping her case either. Everyone is out there trying to solve the problem that they're being FUCKING INVADED BY A LEVEL FOUR AKUMA, and she responds by remembering her sad childhood and crying about innocence? <_<


----------



## Cipher (Feb 24, 2008)

^ Unfortunately, I have to agree.  Lenalee's character has been totally shot since the end of the Eshi battle.  It seems all her confidence disappeared with her hair.   I hope she becomes the strong character I liked before...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2008)

Lenalee isnt a naturally strong character, she's tried to kill herself numerous times, and she really has a messed up view of the world. But then almost everyone in d gray has fucked up childhoods.

Allen of course
Lavi
Kanda i dunno 
Lenalee..

Yea see? the big 4..


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lenalee isnt a naturally strong character, she's tried to kill herself numerous times, and she really has a messed up view of the world. But then almost everyone in d gray has fucked up childhoods.
> 
> Allen of course
> Lavi
> ...


And yet none of them are nearly as emo as Lenalee.

Allen gets over it and pwns.
Lavi pwns too, though he's a little fucked up.
Kanda is a badass.
Lenalee... gives up and cries.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 24, 2008)

Speaking of which I really want to see more on Kanda's history.

As well as of coarse Cross Marian.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 24, 2008)

When Lenalee synchs again her hair will spontaneously grow back.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> And yet none of them are nearly as emo as Lenalee.
> 
> Allen gets over it and pwns.
> Lavi pwns too, though he's a little fucked up.
> ...



Not to be sexist but she is a girl and girls do tend to be more emotional than guys on average. But you are right about something, Kanda is badass


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 24, 2008)

kanda = big pimpin' mofo

no but really, I wanna know Kanda's history


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> Everyone is out there trying to solve the problem that they're being FUCKING INVADED BY A LEVEL FOUR AKUMA, and she responds by remembering her sad childhood and crying about innocence? <_<



You expect her to confront the AKUMA without her innocence?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2008)

Well i always say people have too high expectations...unlike hax inoue who has godmode abilities yet does the exact same thing rinali has been doing..atleast lenalee has an excuse..


----------



## Sin (Feb 25, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> You expect her to confront the AKUMA without her innocence?


I expect her not to cry and at least have some emotional support for the people losing their lives. That's all. She's an exorcist for god's sake. She's supposed to cope and deal with situations like this, not coward in fear to the ground and cry. Kanda stood up and helped out, he doesn't have an innocence either.

There's not having the power to contribute, but at least being emotionally sound, and falling to the floor feeling sorry for yourself.

Also, the "she's a girl, so it's okay" isn't much of an excuse, there are tons of tough female characters out there, so I don't see why Lenalee has to play the helpless little girl.


----------



## Sairou (Feb 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> I expect her not to cry and at least have some emotional support for the people losing their lives. That's all. She's an exorcist for god's sake. She's supposed to cope and deal with situations like this, not coward in fear to the ground and cry. Kanda stood up and helped out, he doesn't have an innocence either.
> 
> There's not having the power to contribute, but at least being emotionally sound, and falling to the floor feeling sorry for yourself.
> 
> Also, the "she's a girl, so it's okay" isn't much of an excuse, there are tons of tough female characters out there, so I don't see why Lenalee has to play the helpless little girl.


Lol, it's because she's not battle-trained like Kanda. Also, exorcists are humans too. Allen's "I'm no longer human!" line is just him going crazy!!


----------



## Sin (Feb 25, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Lol, it's because she's not battle-trained like Kanda. Also, exorcists are humans too. Allen's "I'm no longer human!" line is just him going crazy!!


People asked me why I'm so hard on her, I'm just giving them my opinion on why I think she's overall a bad female character


----------



## Gary (Feb 25, 2008)

sounds like agood manga i have read a few chapters its going to be on the list to read manga


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 25, 2008)

a never ending cycle, just agree to disagree
i would also like to see more of kanada's background, something about the flower and when it wilts he dies, sounds very intriguing
hmmm i wonder whats gonna happen to lavi after he followed linali


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (Feb 25, 2008)

i think it would be cool if lenalee's new weapon is a shield of some sort which complements Allen's Sword of Excorcism. I mean the Innocence form that encased her when she did battle with Eshi kinda looks like a shield to me...what do you guys think?

and oh i noticed someone mentioned lavi had a messed up childhood...err really?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep, he was an orphan and somewhere down the line got to the point of thinking his entire existence was solely for the reason of recording history, not to mention his attitude before he got his lavi alias. Its a no brainer


----------



## milhaus007 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think Lenalee will finally wake up from her childesh dream and waste that lvl 4 after she gets her innocense back. During the fight, I hope Hitler gets caught up in the middle and gets killed off.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2008)

childish dream? she already has the resolve. She's not dreaming about anything


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (Feb 26, 2008)

milhaus007 said:


> I think Lenalee will finally wake up from her childesh dream and waste that lvl 4 after she gets her innocense back. During the fight, I hope Hitler gets caught up in the middle and gets killed off.




something tells me leverrier ain't going to die that easily. These annoying bastards will always manage to survive


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 27, 2008)

Lenalee is a GREAT character (I know said that before but I really like her) And someone asked why she was crying while others were fighting well she had been locked up! Isn't that obvious?!! She would have went to Havalaska to synch with her innocent if Kamui hadn't stopped her. So don't tell me Lenalee is weak, she's obviously emotionally unstable but who wouldn't? being forced to do something you hate since childhood...


----------



## Felt (Feb 28, 2008)

I just started reading this today  Hope I can catch up quick


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome to tha manga muahahahaha...D gray is awesome


----------



## Springlake (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome to the manga Kallen, hopefully you wont be displeased


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2008)

Kallen said:


> I just started reading this today  Hope I can catch up quick



Welcome to D.Gray-man Hollie. 

Hope you enjoy it. 

It is a shame that Lenalee has to fight but hopefully she will obliterate that lvl 4 if her innocence really has evolved.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 28, 2008)

If she does beat the lvl 4 I think it will just ruin the story.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 29, 2008)

I think that too I think her innocence will evolve and buy enough time for the generals or some force or something to happen, because Allen has 100% synchro and got destroyed really quick! They woudlnt make Lenalee's innonence 10 times better than Allens? would they?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 29, 2008)

It would be to repeative to, don't always want to keep following the same thing like other characters. Though knowing Hoshino she won't disappoint us.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm glad we got so many newcomers...the more the merrier...CHEERS.


----------



## kaz (Feb 29, 2008)

Cover for Volume 14:



Probably one of the better covers for DGM.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 29, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it just me or the chapter for this week is kinda late?


----------



## EdgeoO (Feb 29, 2008)

Mangashare/helpers usually has DGM 5-8 hours from now ;(.


I don't think Lenalee is going to beastmode the level 4, afterall it did just get rid of the Generals. Even if Lenalee becomes that level she should still be outclassed ==


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^^ Oh wow really? Thanks for the heads up. 

True she probably can't defeat LV4, all I'm asking for is that she doesn't die or lose a limb while trying to sync with her Innocence.


----------



## Felix (Feb 29, 2008)

I've read the script of this week's RAW.
Kanda poses and smiles. Can you believe that?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 29, 2008)

If she can beat the level 4 dont be suprised, cause her innocence has changed so it would not be as repetitive as you might think


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 29, 2008)

spoiler pics off D.Gray-divinity.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 29, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Cover for Volume 14:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably one of the better covers for DGM.



That looks fucking awesome. X3

-edit-

So do the spoiler pics.


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (Mar 1, 2008)

Man this chapter was seriously too short...oh well at least


*Spoiler*: __ 



 we got to know more about the background of leverrier


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 1, 2008)

Holy shit, that cover is awesome.

Hoshino better do a Sokaro one as good as that.


----------



## Kizano (Mar 1, 2008)

Akuma no Keiyaku said:


> Man this chapter was seriously too short...oh well at least
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yearh it?s worth it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 1, 2008)

well, well.. 

this chapter.. it was too short!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 1, 2008)

What's with these super short chapters!


----------



## Junas (Mar 1, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Cover for Volume 14:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably one of the better covers for DGM.



Hip Hop Hooray for Cross!!! The cover does look great compared to previous volumes....

As for Chapter 150, it's getting more intense with the level 4 akuma. I wonder if it could possibly be stopped by anyone? I'm hoping that the generals would recover and arrive at where Komui and others are. I'm seriously wanting the akuma to die soon...  There has been enough losses on the exorcists' side but it's looking bleak by the moment.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 1, 2008)

This chapter was almost a complete waste. Nothing new or anything good at all except the part with Hevlaska and Malcolm.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 1, 2008)

Guys, the chapters have been like 15-17 pages for a while now. 

Anyway, as far as the chapter goes I can say the bit about the inspector's family being in control for all this time was interesting but other than that it was mediocre. Hopefully, things will heat up in next week's chapter. ^_^


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree with jetstorm...I just don't feel the tension/suspense anymore...but hopefully that will change next week as the lvl. 4 akuma descends straight toward Hevraska...


----------



## Sin (Mar 2, 2008)

If someone doesn't die in this arc I'm going to be sad


----------



## Sairou (Mar 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> If someone doesn't die in this arc I'm going to be sad


lol, well people have died in this arc; just not important people. It looks like Hevlaska is going to die though judging by the latest chapter.


----------



## Sin (Mar 2, 2008)

Sairou said:


> lol, well people have died in this arc; just not important people. It looks like Hevlaska is going to die though judging by the latest chapter.


I meant Linalee 

Or anyone close to her. I'll settle for emotional damage. Just as long as Linalee isn't happy


----------



## Tossino (Mar 3, 2008)

It's about time I come here.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 3, 2008)

*@Jetstorm*...who is the girl from ur sig and avatar??? Is it from a particular anime/manga??


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 3, 2008)

I dont know but I have a feeling that the crush on the platform will be blocked by Allen who used the arc in last second to get there XD He allways enters in last dangerous moments ;]  (earlier he saved lenalee from earl while she was in the crystal and next he saved science chief from skull) ^^ 

But well Allen wont hold long since he is damn beaten up from earlier but maybe the time he will buy could help lenalee to synhro in order to save her familly and friends ^^

Other option is that Hevlaska sended Kandas inocence and he stoped the attack with mugen ^^ ehhh cant wait for chapter or spoilers to cool off a little from the time of waiting ^^


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome Volume Cover


----------



## Ork (Mar 5, 2008)

The cover is phat for sure. And no one better die, and for GODS sake I want to see something new, like Allen go all Noah on us.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 5, 2008)

Allen's Noah taking control like the Innocense (or could it actually have been the 14'th all along? Conspiracy theory tiem?  ) earlier would be awesome indeed. It could also do well as the potential powerup needed for Allen to defeat the Level 4 if he is the one to get the honor that is.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

Except Allan isnt a noah...


----------



## Felix (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh god just saw the spoilers for the next chapter of D.Grayman
From Mangahelpers:

*Spoiler*: __ 




babelfish summary
- the level 4's attack caused the elevator to break and fall
- lavi went to help out (face the akuma) as a trembling lenalee murmured, "older brother" (don't remember how to spell the japanese word right now >.>)
- kanda is injured protecting komui, but his wounds healed immediately
- the akuma fought kanda and lavi at once
- helvaska tried to insert the innocence into lenalee but failed due to an attack by the akuma
- kanda and lavi are defeated by the akuma and something increased (the attack?)
- lenalee stepped on the its head causing the akuma to collapse/fall
- she extended her hand to イノセンス (?) and said, "older...brother..."
- she thought to herself that the god granted her request and have given her power back since this is the first time she desired her innocence.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 5, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Except Allan isnt a noah...



But he has a Noah in him? Dun dun dun...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2008)

The next chapter seems promising.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh I am loving those spoilers! X3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally Lenalee back in action.


----------



## Shade (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't tell me Lenalee is gonna kill a 4. That would raise the power stake way too much way too fast. Then, Allen and the others would quickly have to reach this stage too which may require plot bending. This better not end up in some form of a Rescue Lenalee arc.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 6, 2008)

Nooo, I don't want the power balances to become too unbalanced.

*cough*Bleach and Naruto*cough*


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 7, 2008)

unbalanced ? currently the only remaining exorcists are allen & co. generals ,hevraska ^^ and the only one who can fight with noah are generals & allen at this time (above 100% synhro) , there are many level 3 akumas, many noah and earl so this army at those few characters is little too much ^^  So some power ups of other char. would be nice to every char could fight with noah at some point

And well we dont know if Allen was a noah from the birth or he would become some half-noah XD (he has inocence) later thx to mana (if he was the 14th) ^^ Well there must be a reason why Mana picked up Allen when he was a kid, maybe he know that Allen will become the next succesor of 14th so he rised him and teached him the song 

Remember Skin Boric ^^ he was a normal human but later he heared strange voices in his head and as the result his noah has awaken. We can say that the noah are awakening in hierarchy from oldest to youngest so as the 14th he is about to be awaken as the last and maybe becouse Allen can see the shadow in every window/mirror is a sign of it  (but I wonder where is the big smile of the shadow XD)

Anyway cant wait for the moment when allen will show some noah powers ^^ 

But for the current time we wil see lenalees new power (maybe not in this chapter but in next week ;] )


----------



## Tossino (Mar 7, 2008)

The next chapter ounds so exctiting. X3 I wanna see Lenalee kick some more Akuma ass. X3



*Zibi:* Of course there's a reason Mana picked him up. X3 He'll probably awaken some kind of inner power that surprises everyone. 

Maybe even Kanda will stop calling him Bean Sprout... Nah, probably not. x''D


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 7, 2008)

*@Jetstorm*: who is the girl in your sig and avatar??? What anime/magna/game is she from???


----------



## Sairou (Mar 7, 2008)

lol the raw seems to have proved the end of the spoilers wrong. Why is Lenalee on the ground?!?! =O ;P


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lenalee is probably going to get a powerup next chapter 

Poor Kanda got beat up


----------



## Tossino (Mar 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's really not that big of a surprise Kanda got beat up.  He didn't have his innocence after all, I bet he was ready for it. 

At least he tried, that's something to be admired. 

Still, it's a shame.


----------



## Sin (Mar 8, 2008)

151 out by Basement Scans, in case you guys missed it:

::: Shina Dark - Chapter 8 (Mediafire) :::


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks sin! 

my mangashares RSS feed wasn't showing DGM.. i wonder why..


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 8, 2008)

wtf does that lvl. 4 akuma think it is doing placing his akuma foot on Lenalee's beautiful face  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyways, even if Lenalee does get a power-up...I hope it is not enough to defeat the akuma...that would be ridiculously lame...

I hope it allows her to repel the enemy so she can help everyone escape the akuma...


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (Mar 8, 2008)

Lol seems like Leverrier cares about Hevlaska a lot! Look at his face! 

Damn another chapter without Allen or the generals, this is getting boring. :S


----------



## Lo$tris (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG the chapter is awesome....so much tension!! Lenalee has been so close to sync, I really admire her by every chapter now. And that fucking akuma!!! I wonder who will end up killing it??


----------



## Springlake (Mar 8, 2008)

Akuma no Keiyaku said:


> Lol seems like Leverrier cares about Hevlaska a lot! Look at his face!
> 
> Damn another chapter without Allen or the generals, this is getting boring. :S



To be honest I think he only cares about the Innocense which happens to be inside of Hevlaska


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not sure about this little arc, its feeling kind of dragged out now and I just wish the generals would show back up and deal with the level 4 ;/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2008)

Boring?? Dragged out??? this is one of the best intense moments in the freakin series! The generals got knocked through the floor, what are they supposed to do? Lenalee is probably one of the only ones who is able to do something right now, i dunno who's going to save her, it might be allen, generals, or crowley...but i'm thinking allen.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 8, 2008)

Eh, I'm going to have to agree with Traveller on this one, this Level 4 Akuma attacking HQ is getting a little dull with how slow-paced Hoshino is making it. I didn't mind it at all until after the Level 4 wiped out Allen and the Generals.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 8, 2008)

Hopefully linali gets her power-up next chapter.

I would'nt be surprized if her new innocence was Kabuki themed, since Allen's was clown themed


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 8, 2008)

Another 15 paged chapter! WHY!! 

Anyways, I hope Lenalee get's a kickass weapon next chapter.


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 9, 2008)

Holy shit D.Gray-man is fucking awesome. 

I just finished catching up a while ago and I can already say it's become one of my favorite series. I just love its "style" and themes, the Earl is win, many characters are very unique and interesting, the art and designs are amazing and it even reminds me of Hunter x Hunter sometimes... LOL It has everything, it's perfect.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2008)

Loved this chapter, lots of Lenalee head-stomping <333


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Holy shit D.Gray-man is fucking awesome.
> 
> I just finished catching up a while ago and I can already say it's become one of my favorite series. I just love its "style" and themes, the Earl is win, many characters are very unique and interesting, the art and designs are amazing and it even reminds me of Hunter x Hunter sometimes... LOL It has everything, it's perfect.



Whos ya fave character?


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmm... Allen is probably my favorite, besides him Kanda, Cross, The Earl, Tyki Mikk and Rhode.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Hmm... Allen is probably my favorite, besides him Kanda, Cross, The Earl, Tyki Mikk and Rhode.


You haven't mentioned Lenalee. 

I like you


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2008)

D: grrr...sin you antagonize me, if lenalee busts out with super awesome jutsu i think you'd start to respect her


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> D: grrr...sin you antagonize me, if lenalee busts out with super awesome jutsu i think you'd start to respect her


I know she'll eventually pull out some magic innocence of god in the following chapters, I don't have much time left to enjoy her getting owned, I have to take every opportunity I get


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I know she'll eventually pull out some magic innocence of god in the following chapters, I don't have much time left to enjoy her getting owned, I have to take every opportunity I get



.........


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 9, 2008)

Linalee cries too much. 

And she looks ugly with short hair.

Her fighting style is cool though...


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Linalee cries too much.
> 
> And she looks ugly with short hair.
> 
> Her fighting style is cool though...




I've gained an ally


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2008)

haterz


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Mar 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've gained an ally



 Not really, he still said her fighting style was cool.


----------



## Lo$tris (Mar 9, 2008)

Lenalee is cool, that's why this arc is becoming my fave (she has lots of screen time with Lavi )


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> Lenalee is cool, that's why this arc is becoming my fave (she has lots of screen time with Lavi )



Eh, Allen's probably coming next chapter to save her anyways...and probably give her enough time to get her innocence.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 9, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Eh, Allen's probably coming next chapter to save her anyways...and probably give her enough time to get her innocence.



Can't wait to see what happens when Lenalee gets the new innocence. 
xDD Allen is still lying in the corner thinking, "what hit me?"


----------



## Bonten (Mar 9, 2008)

Ah I thought there'd be more happening this chapter, guess the next/possibly the one after will be the big battle. 

I wonder if that wound on Kanda is able to be healed fully... looks weird.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm thinking that Allen will show up beaten up like hell but he will buy some time for lenalee to synhro with her inocence but after that maybe something sad will happen to allen and at the end he will have to go deeped into the darkness and noah power will show up in order to defeat level4 (since the shadow in now visible in every window/mirror so somehow its connected to this article).

Now that I looked in manga from the start Lenalee started to got those nightmares right after allens eye evolved (he gone deeper into the darkness so his eye turned level2) in the crowley castle ^^  So I think that its connected to this ;] Later Allen saw the shadow (or inverted version of himself in the water since the body of that shadow lookes just like allens)

Ehh anyway cant wait for next chapter ^^ its getting interesting and its very hard to tell what will happen next ^^


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> Not really, he still said her fighting style was cool.


I don't hate her when she's being useful either 

It's just so rare


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2008)

Well your gonna like her a lot in the coming chapters then  BE PREPARED FOR THAT


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well your gonna like her a lot in the coming chapters then  BE PREPARED FOR THAT


Didn't say anything about liking


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 9, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Boring?? Dragged out??? this is one of the best intense moments in the freakin series! The generals got knocked through the floor, what are they supposed to do? Lenalee is probably one of the only ones who is able to do something right now, i dunno who's going to save her, it might be allen, generals, or crowley...but i'm thinking allen.



It is boring and dragged out, the intenseness of things is diminished greatly by the slow pace at which Hoshino is delivering things to us. 

The generals are supposed to be the biggest badasses in HQ/the order and should be able to recover from what they've received and then put up some kind of fight (as a group if they have to) which would wipe the floor with the level 4 :/ 

As it is if Lenalee bails the HQ out it'll just be ridiculous, Allen doing it will be slightly less ridiculous but still quite silly considering he's not at a generals level yet regardless of his innocence synchro, and then crowley is even less plausible than either of them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2008)

Traveller~ said:


> It is boring and dragged out, the intenseness of things is diminished greatly by the slow pace at which Hoshino is delivering things to us.
> 
> The generals are supposed to be the biggest badasses in HQ/the order and should be able to recover from what they've received and then put up some kind of fight (as a group if they have to) which would wipe the floor with the level 4 :/
> 
> As it is if Lenalee bails the HQ out it'll just be ridiculous, Allen doing it will be slightly less ridiculous but still quite silly considering he's not at a generals level yet regardless of his innocence synchro, and then crowley is even less plausible than either of them.



That's just wishfull thinking. You don't know what they "should" be able to do. The level 4 freaking blew out the floor, why would they somehow come back and pwn such a thing? If allen is a general level(and he is a general level, if he's a general he's general level) it also makes sense that if it can beat him with a flick of its finger it could also easily have beaten the generals one by one anyway even if it didnt blow out the floor.

The pace is fine, because it brings out the suspense, if your not excited for the story then its not going to do anything for you. Same with the lenalee thing. Her potential with her changing innocence is the foreshadowing of her being super stronger than most. If you honestly couldent see that then your not very observant. Hoshino has been gearing up for this ever since the arc began.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2008)

So wait, did Helvaskia or whatever her name is just die?


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 9, 2008)

Allen's eye will evolve and the level 4 is gonna get Amaterasu'd.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 10, 2008)

That would too typical Shonen. No way that would be good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem with it, typical shounen that may be, this is shounen so you should expect it


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 10, 2008)

How would Lenalee beating the level 4 seem ridiculous when they just stated her innocence may be evolving and even before that there was speculation of her being the heart?

Also how the hell is Allen going to come when he got royally owned by the level 4? His beating was up close and he would still have to catch up with it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm personally hoping that allen comes and just manages to distract it enough for lenalee to grab for her innocence..that's because he has that problem with the soul, i figure at the very least allen will show us from his view. And honestly, there really isnt anyone else who could do it if the generals arent there...maybe komui if the level 4 lunges for him instead..but im hoping allen.


----------



## EdgeoO (Mar 10, 2008)

The 15 page chapters are starting to IRK me. 

I really want to see how this whole situation is handled before casting judgement but if Lenalee does kill the level 4 I think it would be a huge mistake ;(


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2008)

Didnt you say you wanted to see how it played out first? Jeeze..make judgements after you see how she kills it if she does..


----------



## Lo$tris (Mar 10, 2008)

Why is everyone so worked up about the generals?? The floor was blown over their heads so they must be trapped or something and I'm sure they can beat up lvl 4 if they are anywhere near. Therefore Lenalee defeating lvl 4 won't mean she is stronger than the generals nor is ridiculous.


----------



## theshad (Mar 10, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> Why is everyone so worked up about the generals?? The floor was blown over their heads so they must be trapped or something and I'm sure they can beat up lvl 4 if they are anywhere near. Therefore Lenalee defeating lvl 4 won't mean she is stronger than the generals nor is ridiculous.



Allen is general level and he didn't do shit to the level 4.


----------



## Tossino (Mar 10, 2008)

Just read the latest chapter (lol, I'm so slow )

Personally, I would love to see Allen come and save the day.  I'm not sure about that general level thing. Sure, he has 100% synchro, but that doesn't mean he's at general level just yet. He's got the potential alright, but the generals don't only have their synchro that shows their level. They've got experience, they know probably everything their Innocence can do and their power is huge.

Even though level 4 might be too much for that as well... But still, it's too early to say Allen is general lvl just yet, imo.

GAAH! I hate the short chapters and those accursed cliffies. X3 I can't wait to see what happens next. Give Leenalee her Innocence already God. Dx


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 10, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> How would Lenalee beating the level 4 seem ridiculous when they just stated her innocence may be evolving and even before that there was speculation of her being the heart?
> 
> Also how the hell is Allen going to come when he got royally owned by the level 4? His beating was up close and he would still have to catch up with it.



^^^ They think that Lenalee's innocence is the heart b/c it overcame the weapons-type restrictions it had on it to protect her...that was the first time that had ever happened according to Bookman...

...but then, in the Ark arc (sounds weird, yeah I know), in the tower...Allen tells Tyki that his innocence protected him...and Lavi, stunned, wondered if maybe Allen and Lenalee may be the heart...

main point: the Heart is not exclusively Lenalee...and I don't care if Lenalee's innocence evolves...unless it achieves a RIDICULOUS synch rate like, IDK, 203% she should not be able to defeat the lvl. 4 akuma.

Don't get me wrong...I want her to re-synch with her innocence and achieve a higher synch rate so she can repel the the lvl. 4 akuma and help everyone escape...BUT NOT WTFPWN the lvl. 4 akuma.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Mar 10, 2008)

Let's resume a bit the situation, IMO.

For the Generals: All of them are alive, but probably busy getting out of wherever they are. However, Tiedoll must be pretty wounded considering he was next to the Lvl 4 when it punched the floor and made that freaking big crater. Maybe they have some healing spells. Or maybe they are only wait for the good occasion to show up and fight all-out the Lvl 4.

Allen and Link: Allen can't do anything, even though he's very endurant and all, I don't think he'll heal fast enough to even move. Link can't do anything, he's doesn't even have any Innocence.

Miranda, Bookman, Marie and all the rest of the scientific squad: Miranda and the two others exorcists are probably with all the generals, but more injured. For the scientific squad....dead, sincerely. They were badly wounded, and now, this explosion. 

Lenalee and Co: Yes, she will obtain her new Innocence, but she can't possibly destroy that level 4 by her own. Lavi and Kanda buying time, and the inspector Leverrier(I think that was his name)dying hopefully at the hand of the Lvl 4(lol). Lenalee's brother might be attacked again by the Lvl 4, to force Lenalee to synchro. Hevlaska will simply stand there, commenting once in a while. 

Kuro-chan will once again be sleeping. 

I'm wondering how exactly they're gonna defeat the Lvl 4, though.

Also, to respond to a few persons. Allen, reached more than 100% in his synchro, but that doesn't mean he's exactly a general level. Yes, he's near of their lvl, of course. Buuuut...the generals have more experience, more knowledge, more power. Allen will catch up soon enough, hehe.


----------



## Lo$tris (Mar 10, 2008)

theshad said:


> Allen is general level and he didn't do shit to the level 4.





> Personally, I would love to see Allen come and save the day.  I'm not sure about that general level thing. Sure, he has 100% synchro, but that doesn't mean he's at general level just yet. He's got the potential alright, but the generals don't only have their synchro that shows their level. They've got experience, they know probably everything their Innocence can do and their power is huge.
> 
> Even though level 4 might be too much for that as well... But still, it's too early to say Allen is general lvl just yet, imo.
> 
> GAAH! I hate the short chapters and those accursed cliffies.  I can't wait to see what happens next. Give Leenalee her Innocence already God. Dx





> Also, to respond to a few persons. Allen, reached more than 100% in his synchro, but that doesn't mean he's exactly a general level. Yes, he's near of their lvl, of course. Buuuut...the generals have more experience, more knowledge, more power. Allen will catch up soon enough, hehe.



Enough said


----------



## Tossino (Mar 10, 2008)

Exactly what I said, lol.


----------



## Lo$tris (Mar 10, 2008)

Tossino said:


> Exactly what I said, lol.



lol I meant to quote it


----------



## Tossino (Mar 10, 2008)

lol, I see. 

Oh, now I see you quoted it. *Is slow*


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 11, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> D: grrr...sin you antagonize me, if lenalee busts out with super awesome jutsu i think you'd start to respect her



i think what you mean to say is, "if lenalle busts out with some super awsome *attack/ability/power*"

may i politely remind u, D. Gray-Man is not the same as Naruto...there is a big difference between those two mangas...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2008)

D: i meant to put jutsu there stud...it was a joke you see...joke...? A statment to cause laughter?  You dont get it

Although.."jutsu" does mean "technique" in japanese so i guess you could take what i said as technique


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 12, 2008)

I think Lenalee's synchro is going to give her a fully body suit.
containing:
Boots
Gloves
Body Suit covering exposed areas. 

I dont think she alone will be able to beat the Lvl. 4,
but I think she will buy some valuable time until the Generals or Helveska do something
drastic


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 12, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> D: i meant to put jutsu there stud...it was a joke you see...joke...? A statment to cause laughter?  You dont get it
> 
> Although.."jutsu" does mean "technique" in japanese so i guess you could take what i said as technique



I apologize...a joke by definition should often elicit laughter/amusment not a frown/raised-eyebrow...

the person who doesn't get it IS U...

ps...i am not being serious...I'm just being devil's advocate...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 12, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I think Lenalee's synchro is going to give her a fully body suit.
> containing:
> Boots
> Gloves
> ...



basically, u expect Lenalee to come out wearing some Gantz-ish looking suit w/o the holes...not that I mind...those latex suits make chicks look gorgeous...


----------



## Dango (Mar 12, 2008)

Is D.Gray Man a weekly release?

I finally got around to reading it, and God, it's fucking awesome. I think I even like it more than Naruto, to a certain degree. Oh, love!


----------



## Ork (Mar 12, 2008)

Dango said:


> Is D.Gray Man a weekly release?
> 
> I finally got around to reading it, and God, it's fucking awesome. I think I even like it more than Naruto, to a certain degree. Oh, love!



Yes its a weekly shounen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2008)

Dango said:


> Is D.Gray Man a weekly release?
> 
> I finally got around to reading it, and God, it's fucking awesome. I think I even like it more than Naruto, to a certain degree. Oh, love!



Lol, yes its weekly shounen jump, the we get the raw usually fridays, sometimes thursdays, and the sub is usually Saturdays sometimes fridays..


----------



## Springlake (Mar 12, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lol, yes its weekly shounen jump, the we get the raw usually fridays, sometimes thursdays, and the sub is usually Saturdays sometimes fridays..



Not subs, it's called trans'


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2008)

STOP NITPICKIN! ....


----------



## Springlake (Mar 12, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> STOP NITPICKIN! ....



Subs is short for Subtitles, and I have a hard time trying to figure out how you can encode subtitles into a picture


----------



## Tossino (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to the amazing world of D.Gray-Man epicness Dango.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 13, 2008)

sry Inhanyou, I just love to drive u crazy over little details...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> sry Inhanyou, I just love to drive u crazy over little details...



Guh...so i noticed D: 

I wonder what lenalee's new looks is going to be...i hope whatever it is, the color is pitch black


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 13, 2008)

Dango said:


> Is D.Gray Man a weekly release?
> 
> I finally got around to reading it, and God, it's fucking awesome. I think I even like it more than Naruto, to a certain degree. Oh, love!



Glad to hear that you are enjoying it. lol I find myself liking it more than Naruto too these days.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2008)

Cause the tone is so dark and menacing, its very interesting


----------



## Tossino (Mar 13, 2008)

Whatever it'll be, I bet she will look badass.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Mar 14, 2008)

Other than Linalee, I would like Lavi and Krory to get some power ups as well, at their current level, they are no match with Level 3 let alone Level 4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2008)

lavi still has like 9 seals he has to implement, and krory beat 2 noah all by himself, they're both strong enough without power ups


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't think Lavi can use all his seals yet. If he could, he would've used them in Edo and the Ark.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dang it, Lenalee still didn't got her new Innocence Y.Y

Wow, Allen is back in action! Go for it, cute little exorcist! Lenalee..was drinking the Innocence? erm...isn't it a bit dangerous?




And I agree, Lavi probably can't use all his seals, I don't think he loves fire seal that much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm pretty sure that's not allen..if what i'm guessing is correct..Allen isnt even conscious right now


----------



## Salent Aurion (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The only two ideas crossing my mind are the Musician, or Marian controlling Allen using Grave of Maria. I'll go with the Musician.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, this chapter was pretty damn short, even for Hoshino. I'd actually prefer quantity over quality right now for DGM.

But anyways...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen ftw! Comes back with his mask on. =D And wow is Lenalee stupid, seriously now... drinking innocence? wtf


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



One of three scenarios..

1.Allen's being controlled by cross's brain puppet. 

2.His body is responding to some call that is unknown to us at the moment.

3. His innocence is acting on its own like it did when it killed mana and attacked eliade.




I'm hoping for number 2.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 14, 2008)

Krory is so badass..."Bloody Krory" is my favorite move of the week. 
_Just read all 151 chaps, lol_
The manga needs more vamp action.


----------



## Sin (Mar 15, 2008)

152 out by Binktopia


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Lenalee might do something useful =O

Zombie Allen = Win


----------



## spaZ (Mar 15, 2008)

damn that chapter was short.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 15, 2008)

short chapter...again...


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 15, 2008)

ANOTHER SHORT CHAPTER?! Horrible. 

At least we can expect something to finally happen to Lenalee since she DRANK IT.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 15, 2008)

As I said before, chapters have been short for a while now. Only been averaging like 15 pages since Hoshino's last 3-4 week break I think.

Anyway the most interesting parts of this chapter were Allen's innocence forcing him to fight and Lenalee actually drinking the innocence.


----------



## Sin (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't see why we keep getting flashbacks of Lenalee and her brother. Alright, he was with her through her hard times, we got it 10 chapters ago. Just use the damn innocence already.

This whole thing is being dragged out waaaay too much.


----------



## Felix (Mar 15, 2008)

I loved it. And I loved how Allen used the mask. It's way cooler this way


----------



## Dango (Mar 15, 2008)

Allen's innocence x Lenalee is officially canon now. >3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2008)

^ Lol. I'm hoping allen and lenalee destroy this thing together, but it may not be possible..


----------



## Tossino (Mar 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ZOMG! X3 Awesome chapter! I was surprised to see Allen, I sure didn't expect him to pop up. Even if it wasn't him.  Level 4 got a little surprised there I think.  GOD! I hate that Akuma. 

 Kanda's step in was a nice comic relief after all these sad chapters. You gotta love it when he snaps. 

GAH! Damn those cliffies! X3 I can't wait to see what happens to Lenalee. X3


----------



## Sawako (Mar 15, 2008)

Ah, another short chapter?  Pretty good chapter though. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoa, Allen! I wonder how he's still fighting. Personally, I think it's his innocence taking over his body, striving him to fight. That's why the mask is over his face. When the mask is over his face, it's the innocence.

I love the brother-sister relationship Komui and Lenalee have. It's so touching. 

And hopefully next chapter Lenalee has her innocence! Can't wait to see her beat up the level 4 akuma! She's my favorite character and I love her fights, so I'm definitely excited for this.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 15, 2008)

HEBE FAN!!! 

This chapter was pretty good but the art seemed a bit rushed. BATMAN!!


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with Gon that the art seemed a little rushed this chapter, but it was definitely still of the highest DGM quality. I particularly liked all of the Komui/Linali moments, as well as Allen with the Clown mask covering his face.

As for the actual content, I'm really wondering what state Allen's body is going to be in, after this fight is said and done. With his Innocence forcing him to move in spite of the fact that he is physically incapable of doing so, there's definitely going to need to be a great deal of recuperation time (aka what Krory's been busy doing since the Ark arc) or some kind of plot-borne massive burst of power that heals him. 

Also, I officially found myself liking Kanda for the first time. I never disliked him. But, Yuu was always sort of a nonentity to me, one whom I paid little attention to. However, the past few chapters he's softened me a little with his mildly noble actions followed by causing a full burst of affection with one kick in the ass this time around. 

Finally, I can't wait for the Linali/Allen vs. Level 4 fight. Although, I have a feeling that it will probably be more Linali than Allen, due to the state that boy is in. And, I expect more information on the _Heart_ soon, since these new, powered-up Innocences are coming into first contact with one another.

*goes back to fangirling over Komui's increased panel time* X3


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



damn, the latest chapter was unbelievable! 

I'm officially a Kanda fanboy now! 

and i sooo love the relationship Lenalee and Komui have..

Lenalee's last statement where she was like "promise me you'll let me return to my brother" was just wonderful! 

and damn, Innocence can act on it's own? I'm sure bookman would me more than interested in this piece of info!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



 I cant believe you drink innonence! haha 
WEll anyways Lenalee's transformation will be awesome!


----------



## Felix (Mar 15, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> *Spoiler*: _spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Advantages of the Heart innocence


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ohhhh....man I wonder what Lenalees new innocence is?? I hope its something with very little clothing lol.


----------



## Felix (Mar 15, 2008)

Gon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh....man I wonder what Lenalees new innocence is?? I hope its something with very little clothing lol.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or very tightened clothes


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 15, 2008)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Or now clothes.


----------



## Sin (Mar 15, 2008)

Current lenalee naked would be like a boy D:

I want lots of clothes, and perhaps a hood.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 15, 2008)

But when her hair grows......ohh yeah...you know it.

Anyways, do you Allen will be stronger than Lenalee still afterwards?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2008)

i'd like it if they were equal, then they could double team em...but if lenalee is stronger then allen that's still good. The main heroine being stronger then the main male would be refreshing


----------



## Sin (Mar 15, 2008)

Gon said:


> But when her hair grows......ohh yeah...you know it.
> 
> Anyways, do you Allen will be stronger than Lenalee still afterwards?


Unless she has something equal to Allen's magic Anti-Noah sword, I imagine so.

Though, the author could always develop them into Anti-Noah(Allen) and Anti-Akuma(Lenalee) exorcists. It'd make more sense IMO, since Lenalee seems to be more fucked up by Akuma than Allen, who has some backstory with Noahs.

It'd be fun if they both "specialized" that way.


----------



## TargaryenX (Mar 15, 2008)

Lenalee's new innocence is definitely going to have some sort of free-floating component, and possibly wings. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## Iruka (Mar 16, 2008)

Very interesting chapter. ^^

*Spoiler*: __ 



I always like it when Allen's innocent takes control of his body when he's unconscious. It's always shows that Allen's innocent really have a mind of his own and is also doing what Allen would have done have he not been knockout cold. The connection/bonding between the two is great.

I was surprise when Kanda yell at Koumi. I mean you rarely see Kanda says things like that. It's so refreshing that Kanda speaks out like that and to Koumi nonetheless. XD jyahaha.

I can't wait to see some Lenalee actions!




On a side note, I want to see Krory, Miranda, and Levi's power-up now too. They are all equipment type (edit: excluding Krory), but I want to see them being important and special too. Oh and Kanda too even though he's have shown us some great new moves before.

Lastly, personally I think Kanda need more character development. He's a little, still, too mysterious.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 16, 2008)

Dobe said:


> On a side note, I want to see Krory, Miranda, and Levi's power-up now too. They are all equipment type, but I want to see them being important and special too. Oh and Kanda too even though he's have shown us some great new moves before.


Actually, Krory's is a parasite-type. His Innocence is his teeth. 

But yeah, new powers are always a plus. Especially the badass ones.


----------



## Iruka (Mar 16, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> Actually, Krory's is a parasite-type. His Innocence is his teeth.
> 
> But yeah, new powers are always a plus. Especially the badass ones.


Ah! Oops,  I didn't mean to list Krory as the equipment type. XDD Dunno what got into me when I add that sentence. Lol.

But, yea, Krory, Kanda, Lavi are all badass ones. Even Miranda too. Her innocent power is awesome!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 16, 2008)

She needs to learn how to be offensive since her power could be very useful.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 16, 2008)

Even a simple application such as slowing down time in fights (for everyone except her or a select group) could be immensely useful.

Get on it, Miranda.


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> Even a simple application such as slowing down time in fights (for everyone except her or a select group) could be immensely useful.
> 
> Get on it, Miranda.



I can imagine rejection powers a la Orihime hack


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 16, 2008)

Felix said:


> I can imagine rejection powers a la Orihime hack


She's already halfway there...just needs to make the reversal permanent. 

Even if she doesn't, Miranda is enough eyecandy to warrant panel time anyways.


----------



## whtfog (Mar 18, 2008)

so does that mean lenalee's new innocence is a parasite now? since she swallowed it into her body...


----------



## Springlake (Mar 18, 2008)

whtfog said:


> so does that mean lenalee's new innocence is a parasite now? since she swallowed it into her body...



Yes. Or so I get it anyway.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Mar 18, 2008)

About Allen's body moving on it's own, I think it's due to his Innocence and the Cursed eye. His eye's lusting for Akuma's, remember when Allen had problems sleeping at night, when his eye expanded in size and was searching for the Akuma? Well...this time, it seems the Innocence plus the curse, are controlling Allen. It's awesome, though. Feeling guilt for Allen. 

And I don't think it would be Cross Marian's Grave of Maria afterall. Yes, Marian is a devil, bad-ass and awful master, but I don't think he'd do that to his own apprentice. He's strong enough to fight on his own, and is the god of the bad-ass~

I'm wondering one thing about Kanda; where did he got his tattoo from? 

Let's hope Krory will be back in action soon! Along with Marie and all the generals.


----------



## DJ-Kun (Mar 19, 2008)

Am I the only one worried about Lenalee's transformation? From the downward spiral of bad situations the goup has found themselves in I wouldn't be suprised if something really bad came out of Lenalee fusing with her innocence like that. (though I am really hopeing with all my heart she kicks what ever that lvl 4 has for an ass) 

and on a lighter note, WHERE THE HELL IS CROSS AND CO T-----T


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 20, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> She's already halfway there...just needs to make the reversal permanent.
> 
> Even if she doesn't, Miranda is enough eyecandy to warrant panel time anyways.



Agreed !

I hope Miranda gets another type of innocence. 
This is what I think for each scenario:
Support: in case, she gets another supportive scenario. I hope that she would get something to support her existant innoncene. Maybe something that would make the time last longer or permanent. Also maybe she can heal them instead of stopping time. 

Tool/Weapon: If she gets a tool innocence it would have to be a gun! Miranda would shoot people with Time Bullets or something or just normal bullets! Shooting people would be awesome for Miranda. or Miranda could pick up a sword. That would be awesome too. 

Parasitic: If Miranda got a Parasite innonence, It would be cool if she got Gorgon Eyes  I really dont think she will get a Parasite innocence but it would be cool if she did.

Or she could always upgrade and evolve her innocence like Lenalee.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 21, 2008)

So is there a chapter out this week or what?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 21, 2008)

lol, dunno. 

haven't even seen any spoilers yet.


----------



## Tossino (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope I didn't miss anything important. 

Damn cat, chewing off the internet wires.  I see a discussion on a new innocence for Miranda.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol WOW! Holy crap!  

Amazing..


They look powerful just staring at them


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 21, 2008)

OH. MY. FUKKEN. GAWD!!

LENALEE LOOKS GAR!!!!


----------



## sayewonn (Mar 21, 2008)

wha the hell happened to the picture that was supposed to be there?  Ah come on!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 21, 2008)

I just read the raw....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lenalee's new innocence looks like a pair of Lvl 3 Akuma legs. xD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 21, 2008)

link us to the raw instead of telling us what the raw is about!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 21, 2008)

The Gwyllion

nah chapters out instead


----------



## Salent Aurion (Mar 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aaah. Finally! Her boots seems to be stronger than before. And yay, Allen is no longer under the control of his Innocence. Dang, that level 4 can even shoot energy balls? Awesome.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks!! :WOW


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 21, 2008)

Man D.Gray-man and Bleach have been getting better week by week. Can't wait for the next chapter.

Hopefully we'll see more General action soon.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 21, 2008)

OH DAMNNN LENALEE GOT HERSELF SOME NEW HEELS. 

I'm totally jealous.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 21, 2008)

awww

i liked the 3 man team thing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2008)

There may be more religious symbolism then i originally thought, it may be connecting lenalee and allen tighter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lenalee's marks that she was bleeding from are the exact same places of the stigmata, same with the marks that allen has on his hands. If allen truly is the fourteenth, him getting the noah marks on his forehead should bring the stigmata together


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 21, 2008)

Look at Tyki's stigmata just before he turned into his True form. Its the same as Lenalee's.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2008)

All of this i'm thinking is interconnected


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 21, 2008)

Well hello, Dark Boots Mark II.


----------



## Fran (Mar 21, 2008)

Hurray! Legs!

That level four looks like it'll be beaten, Bleach-esque by err...umm...'resolve' 

I hope it puts up more of a fight after so much hype and power display


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 21, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Look at Tyki's stigmata just before he turned into his True form. Its the same as Lenalee's.



Possibly a sign that powers such as innocence and those bestowed upon the Noah's come from the same source? Not the Earl, of course, but the same metaphysical beginning. 

--------------------------

This chapter reminded me once again why DGM is the highest in top quality shonen. Specifically, I'm thinking about Allen being aided in his attempts to stall the Level 4, making the situation seem more realistic and without deus ex machina power-ups for the main character. Especially since it's unlikely that they will be the ones to defeat him, considering Miss Drank My Innocence And Got Weapons Made From My Own Blood. 

Speaking of which, awesome Dark Boots are awesome.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 22, 2008)

i agree with that assessment.  D.Gray-man > Bleach and Naruto


----------



## ifira (Mar 22, 2008)

Agreed. no other manga other than D Gray Man, have me shouting 'what the holy blue hell! another week to go!' when i reach the last chapter. XD


----------



## Tomorrow King (Mar 22, 2008)

I started to read this series some time ago, but I ended up forgetting about it. I think I'm going to start again (I was looking for some reference material and I randomly click chapter like, 113 and saw Allen holding a huge sword. I was sold).


----------



## Tossino (Mar 22, 2008)

(lol, come over to our side. We have cookies. :3)

The new chapter was just amazing. X3 I'm jelous at her new boots, they look so cool.  Go kick that Akuma's ass now Lenalee! 

The chapters are too short, way too short. I can't wait for the next one. X3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 22, 2008)

Fucking awesome chapter! 

Lenalee's heels are win.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 22, 2008)

Well after this chapter and the croses at lenalees legs I'm starting to think that maybe Noahs are those who were rejected by inocence (thats why they hate it so much and cant forgive it ) but in their situatuation the process ended at the begining and the inocence came out from their forehead. Lenalee had the same moment when she swalowed the inocece ^^ her head hurt (maybe her eyes turned for a moment black) and then it traveled in her body to feet and so she passed the test.

Other thing is that Noah stigmata were bleeding with black color while lenalees was red blood so maybe it a sign of passing the test ^^ But now lenalee wont feel heavy in the boots since I think the inocence will start the invocation from the stigmana (flowing out and forming boots ;] ) and after the fight it will go back in so she could wear normal boots and feel light ^^

Heh well Noah do hate exorcists becouse inocence choosed humans and not noah (inocence was rejected so the crosses at their forehead apeered) so theye are pissed at the inocence and at the God since God choosed Noah to surrvive the flood so maybe they started to think that everything that God gave must be given to them since God choosed them (and when the inocence that belongs to god was given to someone other then noah the noah family through that God betrayed them and joined forces with Earl ) XD

But anyway great chapter and damn cant wait for next chapter ^^ in my sight gray-man has something that naruto or bleach dont have ;]


----------



## Tossino (Mar 22, 2008)

There might be some truth in what you said, but there's a flaw. Skin didn't get it that way. Earl did something to him. Remember his flashback in his fight with Kanda?

Though, it is an interesting theory, very interesting. It's highly likely it happened to the very first Noah's, and that Earl figured out a way to do it himself.


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (Mar 22, 2008)

yup awesome chapter indeed! And credits go to Leverrier for bringing Lenalee to the battlefield to make this possible lol


----------



## Tossino (Mar 22, 2008)

Meh, Leverrier is an ass.  Even if it helps, he doesn't deserve credit. He's the only char I don't like.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 22, 2008)

new boots look cool. i wonder how affective are they gonna be against level 4. hope it works.
meanwhile i'm hugely disappoined about generals. 4 of them couldnt handle 1 akuma.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Mar 22, 2008)

For the Generals, they were simply too surprised to put up a decent fight. And hey, the screaming of that level 4 was over-kill for them, since it made them lose synchronization with their Innocence. 

On another note...Awesome chapter and bad-ass boots.


----------



## TargaryenX (Mar 22, 2008)

I dunno, I was expecting something a little more...flashy. They look just like her old innocence basically, but with little ridge things around the ankles instead of those discs. Hopefully it will be cooler when she starts fighting. 

I also wish they'd hurry up and explain what the deal with the Noahs is. Because if they're going by biblical canon, _everyone_ is descended from Noah. What I think happened is that god sent the flood to destroy the earl, but the earl managed to implant his essence in Noah's family so that he could be resurrected later.


----------



## Tomorrow King (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, as I said before, just started reading it again. I love it so far. :3


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 22, 2008)

Espada said:


> i agree with that assessment.  D.Gray-man > Bleach and Naruto


Correction, D. Gray Man >< Bleach >>> Naruto.


----------



## chiveri (Mar 22, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> Correction, D. Gray Man >< Bleach >>> Naruto.




lol bleach better then naruto? Bleach has only fights and almost 0 plot so...


----------



## Zeromatrious (Mar 22, 2008)

chiveri said:


> lol bleach better then naruto? Bleach has only fights and almost 0 plot so...




Which means? I find Bleach much better than Naruto. Especially with these last few chapters. It all really depends on what you like, as everyone has a different opinon on the matter.

D.Gray Man and Bleach are DEFINITLY my top-favourite Manga.


I'm real glad that Linalee got her new Innosence and all...buy WHY is the chapter so SHORT!? Those 15 pages flew by wayyy too fast!


----------



## Silver Reflection (Mar 22, 2008)

Lenalee got herself some new heels 

I enjoyed the Allen,Lavi, Kanda team.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 22, 2008)

New Innocence is so sexy..


----------



## Tossino (Mar 23, 2008)

TargaryenX said:


> I dunno, I was expecting something a little more...flashy. They look just like her old innocence basically, but with little ridge things around the ankles instead of those discs. Hopefully it will be cooler when she starts fighting.
> 
> I also wish they'd hurry up and explain what the deal with the Noahs is. Because if they're going by biblical canon, _everyone_ is descended from Noah. What I think happened is that god sent the flood to destroy the earl, but the earl managed to implant his essence in Noah's family so that he could be resurrected later.



They looked flashy to me. 

True, everyone is descended from Noah. I bet that the explanation will be spared 'till around the end of the manga. I wanna know now though. x''D

Interesting... I wish I could remember whatever the explanation of the flood was, but it's gone. Maybe I should try and find it in the manga.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 23, 2008)

Tossino said:


> They looked flashy to me.
> 
> True, everyone is descended from Noah. I bet that the explanation will be spared 'till around the end of the manga. I wanna know now though. x''D
> 
> Interesting... I wish I could remember whatever the explanation of the flood was, but it's gone. Maybe I should try and find it in the manga.



The flood was caused to wipe out all that was corrupted and failed with Gods work. Basicly it was a big reset of the entire creation since God fucked up 

And if I recall correctly after the flood Noah met with other people and animals that had survived. If that is correct then the entire Human race can't have decended from him alone


----------



## Tossino (Mar 23, 2008)

Ah, okay.


----------



## Lenalee (Mar 23, 2008)

Gotta say, I loved the latest chapter.

I can't wait for next week's.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 23, 2008)

Lenalee got some badass boots  They kinda of look like some kind of dark knight boots


----------



## Tossino (Mar 24, 2008)

lol, yes they do.  They fit her.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 24, 2008)

So is this hinting that Lenalee is gonna be the strongest character so far? 

But what was with the blood? She has blood boots now? and are they still weapon innocence or are they parasitec like they said?

Chapters are too short now


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 24, 2008)

I cant say for sure, but I think since they are made from her blood they are parasitic. So does that mean everytime she has to use her innocence she has to bleed? 

I cant imagine if that happened >_>

Akuma stabs Lenalee 
Lenalee: HAHAHA
Akuma: Why are you laughing...?
Lenalee: You just activated my innocence
Akuma : No way!
Lenalee: Way *Corndogs Akuma*


----------



## Tossino (Mar 24, 2008)

Now that's funny.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 24, 2008)

haha,wow,that'd be hilarious.

hm,makes me think she'd become all hempphiliac afterwards,being careful not to bleed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2008)

i think its just that her blood continously reforms her innocence from the stigmata on her ankles..not neccisarily from every point of opening on her body


----------



## Tossino (Mar 24, 2008)

Probably, yes. But it's still a funny thought.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 26, 2008)

Zeromatrious said:


> Which I'm real glad that Linalee got her new Innosence and all...buy WHY is the chapter so SHORT!? Those 15 pages flew by wayyy too fast!



Man, could be ALOT worse 

Just look at Hellsing, 12 pages a month? It's crazy 

And I want new chapter


----------



## EdgeoO (Mar 26, 2008)

Lenalee's stigmata innocense is truly nuts. It makes it look like she especially was chosen by God to do something huge in the story.

Kanda and Lavi helping Allen was both cute and badass. Great chapter, I've been excited to see what will come next for so long now. DGM is so good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2008)

Exactly...not to mention the fact that allen also has stigmata on his hands, where christ was nailed..


----------



## Tossino (Mar 27, 2008)

All parasitic types Exorcist has it.  It's obvious that's what creates the Anti-Akuma weapon.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 27, 2008)

Tossino said:


> All parasitic types Exorcist has it.  It's obvious that's what creates the Anti-Akuma weapon.



Eh? Where's Krory's then?

Oh, and btw:

Found  some time ago. Figured I should post


----------



## Tossino (Mar 27, 2008)

Somewhere in his mouth?  On his neck, just covered by his clothes? 


lol, cool. Krory's a real person!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, I just read some spoilers and I'll sum it up for you guys.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen and Lenalee attack the Lvl 4 but still get knocked down and then in the end of the chapter the Generals come out.


----------



## Junas (Mar 27, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Well, I just read some spoilers and I'll sum it up for you guys.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I'm relieved at this because giving Lenalee a BIG power up wouldn't make it realistic at all. I really look forward to some pwnage from the Generals since they were last seen a long time ago...  I'm frankly sick of the level 4 akuma already...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 27, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Well, I just read some spoilers and I'll sum it up for you guys.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sweet. I wanna see Generals pwn that lvl 4.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 27, 2008)

*Volume 14 RAW - Get it here!*


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 27, 2008)

yes, moar Cross please.


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 28, 2008)

Linalee should wear a wig now, otherwise the potential win of her new boots might be diminished by ugly boy hair. 

Can't wait for the Generals, hopefully we see more of the non-Cross ones, but only because we don't know much about them not because because I don't like Cross...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh the Raw is up already? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



About time the generals got back up!


----------



## Tossino (Mar 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And the level 4 thought he got rid of them. 

Go generals!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome!! About time they came back too!!


----------



## Tossino (Mar 28, 2008)

Indeed.  Go kick some Akuma ass. 

Hrm...


----------



## Champloon (Mar 28, 2008)

lvl 4 akuma better be overkilled by the generals since he killed so many ppl from the order AND the fact that he's f**king annoying


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 28, 2008)

*NARUTO CHAPTER #395 SCANSLATION*


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (Mar 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 ok is it just me or the LV4 suddenly seems to be weaker? Lenalee didn't really do much ass-kicking stunts in my humble opinion and the LV4 just got owned faster than I had expected it to be... 

And what's with the Tease-looking butterflies on Lenalee's boots I wonder?


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Mar 28, 2008)

"Fraid not."

"ORLY?"

Best exchange ever.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 28, 2008)

quick question. whose attack was "carte garde"? linalee's od cross'es?


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> quick question. whose attack was "carte garde"? linalee's od cross'es?


Cross. Cross used this attack to tame Allen when he tried to go against the earl.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 28, 2008)

smart move, making sure that target stays still.
cheers.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 28, 2008)

Read the chapter and one question came to me:

How fast are her boots now? Are they beyond the speed of sound? I mean, Lavi is a bullet timer and I presume Kanda is as well, and they didn't even see Lenalee move.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 28, 2008)

probably yes, besides i think that wasnt even her full speed. she just needs to get used to her new powerup.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter was awesome!! 

what happened at the end?

what the fuck is  "Carte Garde"? 

was that Lenalee's move or Cross'?


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 28, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
read above posts.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2008)

mikkitine said:


> Cross. Cross used this attack to tame Allen when he tried to go against the earl.



i see...

at least now, the captains have saved face.


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice combo move by Lenalee and Allen. O RLY was epic win.

And is Cross the only one who came? Did he just leave the other Generals there unconscious or whatever?


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Lvl 4   That must of hurt real bad


----------



## Tossino (Mar 28, 2008)

Way to go Lenalee and Allen! X3

I loved this chapter, amazing one. X3 Especially Lenalee's and Allen's combo moves. And those boots sure are really strong. @_@

Go Cross! x''D I wanna know what happened to the other generals.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 28, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised that the other generals just fell a sleep for a second haha. Cross looks pissed off now hes probably going to go and kick some lvl 4 ass now. 

Also was it just me or was the art a little easier to follow this time with the battles?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 28, 2008)

Lenalee's heels got some butterfly accessories too! Nice. 

I wish they'll end the level 4 fight soon, I'm kinda getting bored now that Lenalee got her innocence back. D:


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 28, 2008)

screw the generals, they are gonna be ok anyway. what i'm keen to see is what happened to the egg.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ Awesome Allen And Lenalee Combo_ 




That was some awesome when like Lenalee stepped on Allens sword to make it go farther down. That was br00tal.


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm glad that Cross is back up and pissed off after what happened to him and the others. I really want him to pull off some crazy combos that will finish off the lvl 4 for once!


----------



## Power16 (Mar 29, 2008)

What Chapter does Earl destroy Edo?


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

In Chapter 87, the Earl destroys Edo at the end...


----------



## Tossino (Mar 30, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that the other generals just fell a sleep for a second haha. Cross looks pissed off now hes probably going to go and kick some lvl 4 ass now.
> 
> Also was it just me or was the art a little easier to follow this time with the battles?



I thought so too. Her (Hoshino is a woman, right? ) old style was really good but could be kinda messy, but now you could see everything clearly. Woot.


----------



## Dango (Mar 30, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Read the chapter and one question came to me:
> 
> How fast are her boots now? Are they beyond the speed of sound? I mean, Lavi is a bullet timer and I presume Kanda is as well, and they didn't even see Lenalee move.



Probably the speed of light, seeing as she used to be the speed of sound. :3
Kinda cool.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 30, 2008)

Definatly not the Speed of Light.

She's probably at mach 10 now.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 30, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> In Chapter 87, the Earl destroys Edo at the end...



Thanks!



Dango said:


> Probably the speed of light, seeing as she used to be the speed of sound. :3
> Kinda cool.



Do you know how big the gap between the speed of sound and light is? Way to big for this upgrade to bring her there. 

She should be a good deal faster than sound now 2-5 times at least when she get better control and all.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Mar 30, 2008)

Last chapter was amazing. An original combo from Lenalee and Allen! Most have been painful for the Akuma, but hey, it got what it deserved. 

Hahaha! Nice entrance from Cross Marian, he seems so pissed off. I know one level 4 Akuma who's even more fucked up.

And now that I think of it..Kanda still didn't reach over 100% in synchronization. Dang...he's gonna be freaking strong in the end...I mean, already, he was able to defeat Skin when he went all out.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 30, 2008)

Salent Aurion said:


> And now that I think of it..Kanda still didn't reach over 100% in synchronization. Dang...he's gonna be freaking strong in the end...I mean, already, he was able to defeat Skin when he went all out.


I can't wait for Krory's powerup. 

...or, does he even need one? Bloody Krory was fucking invincible.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 30, 2008)

^ lol, fucked him up good though


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 31, 2008)

Have to say that I love the combo Allen and Lenalee pulled in this chapter. I would love to see more like that in the future.

I also think it may be safe to say that Lenalee's innocence may have evolved into a parasitic type like Allen's. I'm about 95% on that.

Also Cross busting in earns him even more points.


----------



## Junas (Mar 31, 2008)

^Might be so... If Allen also has a Noah side, that would throw out the whole picture of only being an exorcist for both Akuma and Humankind... That sounds mind-boggling to me...


----------



## Salent Aurion (Mar 31, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> I can't wait for Krory's powerup.
> 
> ...or, does he even need one? Bloody Krory was fucking invincible and *bad-ass*



Aaah, much better like this.

I agree though, I want Krory to become even stronger! Kanda too, Lavi too and Noise too! Well...I want everyone to get a boost. Okay, maybe except for Cross, the Generals and the Earl. They're strong enough for now.


----------



## Tossino (Apr 3, 2008)

Lavi definitly needs a power-up.  He's starting to fall behind the others.  But first he needs to figure out what the rest of those seals are.  But hopefully he'll get bloody powerful. X3

If Kanda got stronger... wow.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 4, 2008)

Just read through the new chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cross pretty much owned the Akuma with Allen and Lenalee to finish it up. ANd if that didn't work, Sokaro was waiting for him up near the ceiling. Finally, this battle is over.




You can find the raw at Mangahelpers.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 4, 2008)

idammit, i barely keep myself from reading raw 
scaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2008)

i refuse to read the raw!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 4, 2008)

Noooo!! They're gonna take a break after this chapter.  

At least they finished the fight, instead of another cliffhanger chapter!


----------



## kaz (Apr 4, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Noooo!! They're gonna take a break after this chapter.
> 
> At least they finished the fight, instead of another cliffhanger chapter!



Hey, maybe we will get 17 pages again after Hoshino comes back after her break.

Great way to finish the Level 4. I don't quite get why it thinks he killed a lot when it didn't kill any of the generals and the main exorcists.


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow the level 4 seemed so helpless at the end, he was completely cornered. To think he was about to obliterate the entire place just a moment ago...

And wtf break


----------



## spaZ (Apr 4, 2008)

See the generals were pretty much just caught off guard than they go and rape that lvl 4.


----------



## Gene (Apr 4, 2008)

*[Binktopia] D.Gray-man 155*


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 4, 2008)

Hm,seems to prove the fact that generals really are something,I feel ashamed to doubt their levels >_<

How long usually is the break?
and data for what? 

I also wonder what's the max lvl of an akuma...since they've never seen a lvl 4 before..


----------



## kaz (Apr 4, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> How long usually is the break?
> and data for what?



Seems to be only for one issue.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 4, 2008)

Breaks are hell.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 4, 2008)

Cross was ridiculously pwnage this chapter. And the battles conclusion was epic as well. It was nice to see everyone pitch in.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 4, 2008)

wow, it was amazing. i'm really glad akuma finally died and all (if not mistaken) exorsists are alive. they are already short in number, would be sad if some1 died. 
cross is amazing as usual, he just keeps getting cooler and cooler.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 4, 2008)

omg General Cross 

"because you messed up my clothes "

lmfao

but NOOOOO D.Gray-man's going on a break


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 4, 2008)

I loved Sokaro playing Batman in the ceiling rafters...


----------



## Junas (Apr 4, 2008)

This chapter was a classic with those badass generals finally back in action... Cross just cracked me up with that comment!  I'm glad that akuma is gone for good... I hope.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2008)

4 words:

Cross.Is.A.Pimp.


----------



## Tossino (Apr 5, 2008)

An Akuma can't beat the amazing Exorcists no matter how strong they are.  They have a stronger power then an Akuma can ever, ever have. Love. 

lol. "You messed up my clothes." :rofl

I loved Lavi's face when he said "Yuu... You're so manly..."


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Apr 5, 2008)

Generals plus Lenalee and Allen own.


----------



## Tossino (Apr 5, 2008)

Indeed they do.


----------



## Yak (Apr 5, 2008)

That was a badass chapter. Lots of cool lines, major Cross pwnage and Sokaro being like Kenpachi, hanging out near the rooftop, waiting for his prey together with Cloud. Pure win. Shame with the break though.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 5, 2008)

I've read that chapter more than 3 times!!

it was awesome! pek


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2008)

people who ever doubted cross saying he got owned go home and cry yourself to sleep until DGM's break is over


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 5, 2008)

AWESOME chap!! I'm in love with cross 

P.S. does anyone know how long the break usually lasts for?


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2008)

Cross.Is.A.Gangsta.


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2008)

its going to be for 1 week i think oda does that as well to gather info


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2008)

nice lines there

good chapter

and i am glad the akuma is dead

he was quite a long living villain


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2008)

not to mention he was really irritating and i hated his little beer belly as well


----------



## Junas (Apr 5, 2008)

Sokaro was just awesome in his entrance.... Ugly blob of that akuma cannot stand up to the awesomeness of the generals!


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 5, 2008)

Did that level 4 try to do a cero?!

Anyway it was an alright chapter, Cross felt a bit too much like Dante from Devil May Cry for my liking. Glad that irritating akuma is gone. Looking forward to seeing the next chapter!


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Apr 5, 2008)

What?....you mean you only saw that one bullet?


----------



## Tossino (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, I sure wasn't a fan of that beer belly either.


----------



## whtfog (Apr 5, 2008)

Cross is badass. 

Now I wonder if Kevin yeegar was really General material? He lost to 3 level 3 akuma and didn't really put up a fight against tyki/rhode


----------



## Sesqoo (Apr 5, 2008)

whtfog said:


> Cross is badass.
> 
> Now I wonder if Kevin yeegar was really General material? He lost to 3 level 3 akuma and didn't really put up a fight against tyki/rhode



That was anime filler. We don't actually know how he got owned.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

well it was stilll a combined effort of linali/allen and cross that took it down
the problem will be in the future when the fours are as commonplace as the twos and ones


----------



## SenjiTheCrow (Apr 5, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> well it was stilll a combined effort of linali/allen and cross that took it down
> the problem will be in the future when the fours are as commonplace as the twos and ones


Yeah, it was a real task just to take down one level four. If more of them start showing up, things would really look bad for the exorcists.

Anyway, glad that the fight with the Level 4 appears to finally be over. But it sucks that there will be no chapter next week (but since the FMA chapter should come out around sometime next week, that should make up for it for me).


----------



## Cipher (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice Cross action, and that ugly thing is finally gone.  Excellent chapter.


----------



## Tossino (Apr 6, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> well it was stilll a combined effort of linali/allen and cross that took it down
> the problem will be in the future when the fours are as commonplace as the twos and ones



I'm not sure there will ever be many of those. Remember that Allen couldn't stand looking at it's soul? It must be because it has killed so many humans that it's suffering is horrible. So becoming a lvl 4 must be a whole lot harder then becoming a lvl 3.

It's just a guess though.  If it's not that way, yeah, it'll give a lot of trouble.


----------



## Springlake (Apr 6, 2008)

Tossino said:


> I'm not sure there will ever be many of those. Remember that Allen couldn't stand looking at it's soul? It must be because it has killed so many humans that it's suffering is horrible. So becoming a lvl 4 must be a whole lot harder then becoming a lvl 3.
> 
> It's just a guess though.  If it's not that way, yeah, it'll give a lot of trouble.



One thought that his me was, when the Level 4 evoloved from the Level 3, didn't like, absorb aload of people? Wouldn't that mean that their souls would have been part of the akuma, thusly creating a entity with several different souls?

Perhaps that would show why Allen was feel so horribly bad after looking at it. I mean, I think he even vomited.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2008)

all u guys need is to travel back in time and see how allen's eye each time reacted to a first level 2, level 3 akumas. each time it gets more painful for him, at the same time i think allen's eyes power increases. i wonder if it's another innocence. now i presume next time allen sees level 4, his eye shouldnt react same as in first time.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 6, 2008)

I remember when a single Level 2 akuma was a big deal.


----------



## kaz (Apr 6, 2008)

A color spread for D.Gray-man when it returns in the 21st issue of Jump.

Can't wait seeing as D.Gray-man rarely gets color spreads.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 6, 2008)

Ah, the mangaka needs to compensate for the lack of chapter this week that's why  

and it's interesting to see level 4 and his comment to the earl at the last part xD 

lenalee is  hehe, and lavi's comment to kanda about how tough he was is pretty funny xD


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 6, 2008)

So is it confirmed the break is only for one week?


----------



## kaz (Apr 7, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> So is it confirmed the break is only for one week?



Yep. Probably because Hoshino has to work on a color spread for when D.Gray-man returns.


----------



## DethStryque (Apr 7, 2008)

one weeks break?... o i can handle it i guess...


----------



## Tossino (Apr 7, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> One thought that his me was, when the Level 4 evoloved from the Level 3, didn't like, absorb aload of people? Wouldn't that mean that their souls would have been part of the akuma, thusly creating a entity with several different souls?
> 
> Perhaps that would show why Allen was feel so horribly bad after looking at it. I mean, I think he even vomited.



Yeah, he vomitted.

That's one pretty nice theory.  I still stick to mine though, that the soul's despair increases as it kills more human.



Mat?icha said:


> all u guys need is to travel back in time and see how allen's eye each time reacted to a first level 2, level 3 akumas. each time it gets more painful for him, at the same time i think allen's eyes power increases. i wonder if it's another innocence. now i presume next time allen sees level 4, his eye shouldnt react same as in first time.



His eye didn't react differently at the level 4 after what I saw, only he himself reacted in another way then usual. Or did I miss something? 



Coteaz said:


> I remember when a single Level 2 akuma was a big deal.



Me too.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 7, 2008)

Tossino said:


> His eye didn't react differently at the level 4 after what I saw, only he himself reacted in another way then usual. Or did I miss something?


 
i think his eye pattern changed to reddish curcles.


----------



## Tossino (Apr 7, 2008)

Hm... They did?  I don't recall that. I guess I should check the chapter later.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope Hoshino can get a color spread around this time, we haven't had any since the fight with Jasdebi.


----------



## Junas (Apr 7, 2008)

^ I agree... D.Gray-man needs more color spreads over the time, not to have us wait and see what new characters could look like... Hopefully, next chapter's spread will be full of win!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 7, 2008)

New characters ftw.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 7, 2008)

Damn Cross is just too much badassness for one character to have. I love D.gray-man.


----------



## Tossino (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree Knuckle. X3


You're not alone Avant.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 8, 2008)

Cross is fucking ownage. 

Finally the Level 4 gets killed. Now if only there wasn't going to be a break.


----------



## Tossino (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes.  Damn brakes. >_<


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2008)

Wait dudes, have any spoilers come out yet? Such as the level four being beaten?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 10, 2008)

Last weeks chapter, is when Cross, Lenalee, and Allen killed the level four.

Their wont be a new chapter this week.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn... cross comes in and takes all the credits.


----------



## Tossino (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, of course he does.


----------



## Springlake (Apr 15, 2008)

That's Cross for you 

Just like when he took Allens money all the time, he's even worse with money then Jiraiya were


----------



## Tossino (Apr 15, 2008)

And his debts are worse then Tsunade's, he doesn't even pay for them himself.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2008)

lol..  Compare and contrast... 

Allen is so cool.. and Kanda is SEXAY!~!~  .....  Komui looks really good BTW...  .. this manga rocks.


----------



## Tossino (Apr 15, 2008)

A whole bunch of sexy chars ne?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 15, 2008)

i think we're gonna have new chapter this week, if not mistaken. we had break for last week, but on mangahelpers it says no chapter this week.
if it's true i cant wait another week, what's worse is that no naruto this week (wheeee)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 15, 2008)

again!? 

i hope it's a lie!!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2008)

Its a lie.. 

btw.. I think Kanda's full name is yUCHIHA Kanda.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 15, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> btw.. I think Kanda's full name is yUCHIHA Kanda.


 
:rofl

no comment


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 15, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Its a lie..
> 
> btw.. I think Kanda's full name is yUCHIHA Kanda.




OH HELL NO!

Kanda >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Uchihas


----------



## Tossino (Apr 15, 2008)

ANOTHER WEEK!?  If that's true, I'll die. 


No Shok, Yuu Kanda, inte Yuchiha.


----------



## Holloww (Apr 15, 2008)

he is more then baddass he is like if a turd came to life and started break dancing nothing offencive just u know baddass


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2008)

Just caught up on the manga, the whole "Innocence takes away your life span" made me sadpanda D:<

So the general with the glasses is dead?

That leaves 2 open general spots for Lenalee and Allen


----------



## Tossino (Apr 18, 2008)

Lenalee as General? I like the idea.


----------



## bravin_time (Apr 18, 2008)

YAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!, new chap up!!!


As cool as the fight with the level 4 was Im definetely glad its over, was dragged out too long for my liking............. at least it had some cross baddass moments in it (but then again, when isnt he badass?)


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 18, 2008)

Achoo! *BANG* Whoops.

Ownage...


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 18, 2008)

interesting chapter. nice epic moments, i hope mangaka dont drag this arc for too long. 
kanda seemed pissed off, probably for being not much help without innocense. i assume kanda and eyepatch guy (shit, forgot his name) get their innocense and probably they'r gonna upgrade their innocenses pretty soon.

cross - u r badass, nice trick there


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 18, 2008)

couldn't help but to shed few tears 

Kanda gave Lenalee a weird look, he looked angry :/


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 18, 2008)

^i wonder why...
--

it was an awesome chapter!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 18, 2008)

Perhaps it has something to do with Kanda's past.

I can't wait to find out about the Musician. And Cross is badass as always.


----------



## Holloww (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah there is probably going to be a big plot twist next week 
Lenalee said her legs were heavy and i was feeling very sorry fr her becuase i fu kniw her old shoes being cold and heavy so i thought it was going to happen again luckily it wasnt heavy so yay


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 18, 2008)

Who were the people murmuring about saying the person isnt a human as the side convo?
It happened when lenalee looked at Kanda.


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (Apr 18, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Who were the people murmuring about saying the person isnt a human as the side convo?
> It happened when lenalee looked at Kanda.



I think they are referring to Tapp who got turned into a Skull. Well the chapter wasn't bad, although I was kinda disappointed that even though the HQ suffered so much destruction the only sacrifice was Tapp. Reever is alive, which begs the question who the Reever-look alike bloke who died was. Also on Howard Link (I'm beginning to like the chap, he seems cool), I wonder where he's carrying Allen to and also whether it has anything to do with Leverrier's "favour". I doubt Leverrier will be so kind as to let Cross get in touch with Allen, especially if Cross reveals Allen's connection with the 14th. 

On a side note, I can't believe Krory slept through the whole ordeal! Damn...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 18, 2008)

Im glad this lvl 4 akuma battle is finally over. lol But i am so glad Reveer isn't dead.  ..  but I am also curious about Kanda's action.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I think that Link is carrying Allen to hospital room where he will get some help and sleep since he was fighting the most from all (fighting tones of level3 where bookman was only helping allen in moving with those needle pads. allen got close hit from that Big Akuma ,got hit by lulubell and then he was fighting level4, got badly hit from him and at end he was again fighting xD so Allen had hard time ^^ ) and the whole arc. took 1night XD so no wonder that Krory slept ;] 

But damn cant wait for some info about Allen and 14th noah ^^ If Allen would disapper sudenly Lenalee wouldnt stand it since she lost a friend [Tapp and other science members from order] and now she would lost a dear friend that understands her. Maybe Cross knows that Leavier would not let Allen go so he made a deal with him for purpose of telling Allen the truth and helping him in escape becouse he knows that Leavier will not let Allen go and maybe he will try to take full control of Allen & the noah. 

Good chapter but sad that they didnt showed the moment when Allen collapsed at ground and Lenalees reaction ^^ , From the chapter we can tell that new born skulls have some memories when they were humans but that chatper is very emo... When Tapp said words from memory he crumbled to dust... sad ending for him.

So I say that in next chapter Allen will sleep in bed resting and rest Cross talk about the 14th ^^ and connection with Allen (well mana didnt take a random child to adopt but he know something ^^) Well Allen might learn the truth in 2-3chatpers  (well he need to recovery a bit ) damn cant wait XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 18, 2008)

Wonder what the Kanda thing was about.

And finally the Lvl 4 died but wonder what he meant by they're able to crush the exorcists anytime.


----------



## mister_napolean (Apr 18, 2008)

so does the power of a noah transfer to someone else?
what if kanda got Noahs Wraith? haha


----------



## Springlake (Apr 18, 2008)

"Atchoo!" *BAM* "Oops.."  best part


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 18, 2008)

The color spread was pretty cool. That's about it lol...

I want a new arc to start already, hopefully with some Lulu Bell action.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 18, 2008)

Kanda is epic.  Bitch won't die. He might aswell be a Noah.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2008)

next chapter has the epic vibes coming from it, it has the potentially as far as a revelation chapter goes to be right up there with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



naruto's mom revelation chapter, and isshin as a shingami chapter



does linali's innocence really count as parasite type, i mean allen and krowly are that type and their innocnece is a body part, hers is like an accessory, but of course we wouldnt want linali to be disfigured by the new innocence so im satsifed with the course of events


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 18, 2008)

good color spread

and Cross 
i love that god of a man


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 19, 2008)

Finally the level 4 akuma died...D: there better not be a level 5...
And why did Lenalee cry when Kanda turned away? > A <;;


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 20, 2008)

i strongly believe in the next few chapters manga is gonna concentrate on kanda and probably on his power up. he definitely needs one, and one without depending on life source.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 21, 2008)

Well Kanda and Lavi still need to get their weps fixed etc, and they no doubt are coming back stronger. Kanda is a weird case, that seal that drains his life force is already pretty haxxed (at a big cost I know) so maybe he just gets a new move with his sword or something


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2008)

no new ch.. ??  

I heard there was gonna be a Kanda arc? Is this true?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 21, 2008)

That would be awesome, though I want it to focus more on his past, and what the flowers represent.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Hatsune Miku said:


> Finally the level 4 akuma died...D: there better not be a level 5...
> And why did Lenalee cry when Kanda turned away? > A <;;



Or god forbid a level 6 one either.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Or god forbid a level 6 one either.



I wonder if there's going to be an akuma whose power is equivalent to the Earl. O:

That is going to be a pain in the arse to deal with. = A =;;


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

If that happens then the Earl might be overthrown?


----------



## Empress (Apr 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



omg tyki is back!!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 24, 2008)

Empress said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> omg tyki is back!!!


 
where????...


----------



## Empress (Apr 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



in the manga, next chapter!!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

This is great news indeed.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 24, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

It about time that this happen too.


----------



## Empress (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't wait to see that sexy noah


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 25, 2008)

Awsome chapter, but who were the two that were on the balchony at the end? 

New characters? LOL


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Was the ending of Chapter 157 with Tyki the Past or the Present?

I know it says "We'll have to see how things play out", but Tyki and Road both look like they're in the past.

Mysterious Guy next to Road remind anyone of Rip Van Winkle From Hellsing or is it just me? =o


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 25, 2008)

wooooow hes back...or sorta and who the hell is that guy on the balcony with road.for now we'll call him the "sexy noah"


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

Is that violent noah alive again too or is he still dead? Also how come he the only character that comes from America too?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 25, 2008)

nice chapter, nice development. as usual lots of funny moments.
new guy/noah??


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 25, 2008)

Yay Road, Tyki and new dude. God I love the Noahs 

And this chapter was the answer to all you people who wanted a Lavi and Kanda power up. Here comes the crystallization rape.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

So how many of the Noahs are dead for sure other than the traitor Noah that is?


----------



## Felix (Apr 25, 2008)

They are not in the past. 18/19th century does that to people you know...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So how many of the Noahs are dead for sure other than the traitor Noah that is?


There were 14 Noah. The 14th betraited the duke and was killed by him. Jasdebi are dead, and Skin is dead. And there are more Noah who weren't introdused yet.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

So it been confirm that both Jasdebi and Skin are dead?


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 25, 2008)

I think the anime is making this more clear. The whole thing about them crying and even paying tribute to him indicates he's probably definately dead.

Jasdebi aren't confirmed dead, there's been no Noah Crying etc or mention.


However, since the Noah souls incarnate there might be a new "Noah of Hate" soon to be born etc or awaken in someone else.

Also just to clarify what i meant by "past" was whether it was before the Tyki Cross/Allen Fight


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree that a new "Noah of Hate" would be great.


----------



## TargaryenX (Apr 25, 2008)

Jasdebi got innocence in his blood, and nobody's mentioned them since we saw Krory defeat them.  The order has had control of the arc ever since that, and we only saw the earl carrying Tyki out of the arc, so I think it's safe to say that they're dead. Anyway, I'm glad that Tyki isn't permanently stuck in mindless badass monster form.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

Well at least both Road and Tyki survive at least.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 25, 2008)

I didn't really like Skinn that much but I did like the Jasdebi duo and Lulu Bell.

I think the answers to whether they're dead or not will be revealed soon.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 25, 2008)

The noahs are so faking cool. <3


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2008)

Ohh a new noah damn this should be getting more interesting soon.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

I thought Lulu Bell was still alive?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2008)

a little disappointing, i thought there would be some more background on the 14th, oh well


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

Well there always next time.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think that maybe the Ball was in short time after Lulubells attack and she couldnt be there or she has trouble with Earl (explaining that her actions made the egg destroyed) since Earl isnt there right now 

Hmmm Tykis hair is kinda longer then before and even Road lookes cute at this picture I wonder how allen would react to see her XD

And well we have new guy maybe in replacement of Skin (since they said goodbye to him after kanda fight - if he was alive they wouldnt cry) 

Heh and Tim ^^ he prefers Allen much more them Cross xD well no wonder since staying with Allen means he will get to eat ;] (while cross was only drinking and had fun with womans ) 

Well nice chapter that used to be a time for explanation and relax since level4 akuma arc. has ended and now exorcists need to recover and they will enter next arc.  since new noah appeared that means that they're plan is put in motion (maybe the ball is not for new arc celebration but for celebration the end of the world)


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

Skin was cool even though he was willing to killed for no reason and will be missed too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2008)

road is the only one of the noahs that i like, so as long as she okay thats fine, tyki is okay i guess


----------



## Curry (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice chapter!

I loved the Kanda vs. Allen fight  I like the crystal type  I like everything about this chapter, for once it's well paced and not as chaotic as the other ones!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

I personally love every single Noah myself.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree with Mr Monocle. Road is the cutest :3


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

Well isn't Lulu pretty cute too?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2008)

lulu problem is her personality, shes really dull


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

That true that it makes her less cute when I think about it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2008)

yea and roads slightly psychotic personality is her charm


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Apr 27, 2008)

my favorite Noah (thus far) is Road Kamelot.

She's cute and I also like her powers...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree that Road Kamelot is great in so many ways.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 27, 2008)

Tyki Mikk is definatly my favorite, he's the reason I started reading D.Gray-Man, him and Cross of coarse.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree that Tyki Mikk is really great too.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 27, 2008)

Tyki Mikk rules and he is portuguese just like me  theres no way i wouldnt like him


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> The noahs are so faking cool. <3



noahs dont fake cool they fuck it instead


----------



## Danchou (Apr 27, 2008)

Hah, I'm finally up to date with DGM. This weekend I picked up the manga for the second time starting with where the current anime left off. This thread was quite the help, but it got tiresome going through so much convo.

Anyway, this latest chapter looked promising. I wonder what the Noah are doing at such a fancy ballroom party. I love it when Tyki Mikk goes suave. And the new Noah looks interesting as well. Noah interaction=win.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 27, 2008)

^ Pretty much yeah

Never thought that Tyki was so good with the ladies lol

about the chapter, good as always, and the issue about the Earl makes sense, since he wiped edo out quite easily, at least it seemed so,
then why couldn't he just kill/destroy all the exorcists, headquarters, etc? Maybe the exorcists are more than puppets to him...maybe there's a deeper conecction between the noahs and the "chosen by god" than what we thought.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

Well he can't killed them all off or all the fun he has battling them will be over forever.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 28, 2008)

Allen is my favorite Noah


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

I wish there were more American characters.


----------



## Empress (Apr 29, 2008)

tyki looks so gay in the last chapter  but rhode looks waaaaay better


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Allen is my favorite Noah



hopefully they finally reveal this in the next chapter


----------



## Empress (Apr 29, 2008)

is he really?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

But Allen is not a Noah, right?


----------



## Empress (Apr 29, 2008)

i dont know, I've been reading some ppl's posts and they're saying he is


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2008)

its speculated that he is because he seems to have some of the noah power , like the ark deal, at the least mana was the 14th, but noah power wiould also be the next logical upgrade for allen anyway


----------



## Empress (Apr 29, 2008)

i dont know whether i should be glad to hear that or not


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

But won't Allen be killed by his allies if it turns out he a Noah though?


----------



## Empress (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't know ;__; 
I hope he doesn't turn out to be noah, its gonna get fucked up if he does


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree completely.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But won't Allen be killed by his allies if it turns out he a Noah though?



not necessarily, uh cross his mentor knew the original 14th, who was a good guy, even tyki miki in his normal mode is a good character, and i doubt linali, lavi, or the others would try anything, besides why do think that hitler wannabe and the other guy have such close tabs on him know, because they think hes connected to the noah, and did you guys already forget the chapters when allen is talking to a werid shadow character that only he could see
-and lastly allen is suppsoed to be the destoryer of time, meaning something should be unique about him, well how many exorcists are also noah


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought the connection that Allen has to the Noahs is that rumor where his adopted dad was the original 14th Noah?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2008)

Well Allens and Timcanpy seem to have inheratid some of The 14th's power since, Timcanpy had the Score and Allen Could Read the Score and play the piano.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 29, 2008)

I wonder how Allen and Timcanpy got a part of the 14th power anyhow?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2008)

^transfer of some sort, his dad did give him the cursed eye, maybe it happened in a similar way
yea mana is his adopted dad, who was more than likely the 14th

then again we know nothing allen's actual parents, so that means anything goes


----------



## Jotun (Apr 30, 2008)

Ya well, I think it's obvious that Allen was left with some of the 14ths power. 

I don't think Mana was the 14th, though, but also had a connection with the 14th.

Idk if anything would change, maybe some of the uptights of the order wouldn't like the idea of a Noah working right under their noses.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2008)

^ they pretty much already dont like him now, the higher ups that is, so really nothing changes


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I think that when all people from order will know that Allen might be a Noah will issolate from him (well becouse of a noah many of their friends died in the attack and what was their reaction for allen sword like earl... they were turning their back at him only for that reason) , well maybe the closest friends will only remain at his side but knowing Allen he will leave order to give a ease to all... but knowing Lenalee she will take another emotional break down ^^  I'm only speculating but I dont think that people would be happy knowing that Allen might be a Noah and walking happily in order 

For this chapter I think it would be about the ball and earls/noah plans ,maybe some info about 14th we will get in 159 or 160 chapter 

And well Krory is deep in sleep since he took heavy injuries... he was pirced badly in this coffin while Allen and rest took less injuries , and well Johnny in last chapter told that the last days were quiet so it was after few days I think


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2008)

look even if hes a noah, linali, lavi, miranda, kanada, krowy, koumi, reever, and cross will still associate with him, nobody else matters


----------



## Salent Aurion (Apr 30, 2008)

The 14th Noah, the "Musician". I really wonder who exactly it was, and how Allen and Timcanppy are related to him. I also wonder how in the world did Cross learned so much about the Ark and the Noah. And the strange ghost following Allen reminds me of the one of Skin, except Allen's ghost doesn't constantly tells him to hate God and the Innocence. 

Strangely, I see Cross being related to the 14th as well, because I don't see how Timcanppy could have obtained the chart without even meeting the 14th. Hopefully, we'll learn more in the following chapters.

Now, for the Noah Clan, it seems we're really going to see the 13 of them, which is awesome. The man standing next to Road seems awesome, by the way. 

And on a side note..Bookman has some good and logical points in his statements. Why did the Earl didn't destroyed the Order already, since he has a more than convenient army to whip them out? So many questions, yet no answers. Patience..Patience..


----------



## Bonten (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice chapter (took me long enough to find). 

Tyki's such a manwhore. 

I'll have to make a Tyki set if he does some more awesome soon.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 1, 2008)

Well there had to be something in Allen that Mana addopted him and if it turns out that mana was the 14th then its even more interesting ^^ well like Leavier mentioned the noah Will was traveling and appearing in random places so maybe Cross met him/it in past and got all info and well he had to know about Allen and place where he can be found (its strange that after Manas death Cross apperas from nowhere) 

Maybe the Will splited in parts and went in random places to find his new reincarnation xD  well if Mana had a part of the will he could be responsible for teaching Allen about the musical score that only he and allen knows,  the melody could be passed by the curse  , Cross could be responsible for teaching about exorcists,earl, and well later about the ark and the whole true about the 14th

Its kinda strange that all pictures of the 14th in background are really similar to Allen [hair style and coat] and even in the dream the shadow (with big smile) took the same shape of allens body ^^ 

Well if Allen turns out to be in reality the 14th itself (next reincarnation like other noah memory passed from generation to generation) it would be awsome for me ^^ something new and strange ^^ since inocence and a noah residing in the same body ;] (but with allen akuma eye we can understand everything XD ) , and well after the Ark arc the Shadow started to fallow allen every where ^^ maybe a sign that something will happen soon

Cant wait for some info about 14th and Allen ^^ (sad that its golden week T__T so we need to wait even longer for that )


----------



## Slips (May 1, 2008)

Just a quick question

I plan on following the manga just not from the beginning I don't have the time 

So as I followed the anime it shouldn't be too bad

my question is what chapter do I go from. I'd like to start where they just enter the ark basically Kanda's figh vs that noah any idea

cheers


----------



## Shiron (May 1, 2008)

Kanda's fight with Skin starts on Chapter 92.


----------



## Slips (May 1, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Kanda's fight with Skin starts on Chapter 92.



Bingo and quick too

reps coming your way


----------



## Aydengryphongirl (May 3, 2008)

Hmm, no chapter this week? (Golden week, or was that last week...?)


----------



## Shiron (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, no chapter this week due to it being Golden Week.


----------



## Springlake (May 3, 2008)

Aydengryphongirl said:


> Hmm, no chapter this week? (Golden week, or was that last week...?)



This week, so nothing until next week


----------



## Salent Aurion (May 4, 2008)

Now that I think of it, does every Noah can gain access to their...released form? Because if yes...dang...the war is going to become much more difficult, considering released Tyki was (in my opinion, but then again, I lack feats of Lvl 4 Akumas) was around a Level 4.5 Akuma, considering his destructive and raw strength was much more impressive than the Lvl 4, and unlike the Lvl 4, he was pierced by Cross' bullets. For speed, I guess they were equal. 

Also, did the strange form of Skin when fighting Kanda supposed to be his released form, or was it simply a battle form? 

Even though Cross royally owned our released Tyki, I don't think him, Winters, Cloud and Tiedoll would be able to deal with 13 released Noahs at the same time, though they'd be able to take down a few of them. 

Hehe...I guess it means a few of our characters are going to get some boosts! Hopefully, Lavi, Kanda, Marie, Miranda, Krory and Bookman will all get interesting boosts. Allen, the Generals(if even possible) and Lenalee will simply yet. As for Chaoji...I won't even make a comment, since I have no idea of his power level, but I don't think we'll be impressed at first by him. He'll catch up...eventually.

The Noah Clan, and all the members we know so far are Tyki(Noah's Pleasure), Lulubell(Noah's Lust), Skin(Noah's Rage/Hatred), Road(Noah's Dream), Jasdevi(Noah's Bond). I have a question for all of you, what do you think the others members are going to represent? Noah's Love, Noah's Envy?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 4, 2008)

Did anyone else notice this...

Before Lenalee's crystal-type innocence weapon began forming with her blood...she had marks on her legs...marks *exactly* like the Noahs have on their foreheads...

here...check...

1.) Look at the bottom right panel...                                                                                                                   Link removed

2.) Look at the top panel and focus on the area above her feet... Link removed

I thought this was intriguing/unexpected...


----------



## Salent Aurion (May 4, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Did anyone else notice this...
> 
> Before Lenalee's crystal-type innocence weapon began forming with her blood...she had marks on her legs...marks *exactly* like the Noahs have on their foreheads...



Quite disturbing. Hevlaska said she didn't detect the Innocence. Hmm..let's try to find a nice little theory to explain all this!


----------



## Arishem (May 4, 2008)

After rereading the most recent story ark (pun intended), I've come to the conclusion that the Level 4 is the final stage of Akuma evolution. Anymore upgrades and they'd make the Exorcists irrelevant. I don't think it'd make a difference even if all the Equipment users advanced to the Crystal type. That being said, I'm curious to see if they can combine like the 3s. A combined Akuma made from 4s would be a great monster for the final segment of D.Gray Man.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Did anyone else notice this...
> 
> Before Lenalee's crystal-type innocence weapon began forming with her blood...she had marks on her legs...marks *exactly* like the Noahs have on their foreheads...
> 
> ...



Allen has the same mark on his hand, when his innocence isn't activated.


Whats better to note is that Lenalee's blood was black, exactly like Tyki's when he transformed.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 5, 2008)

Lenalees blood was not black  -__- becouse title of those chapters was "Red Resolve" and even Lenalee herself told  they transformed into "red rings".... the blood was black becouse it had no color (pages are black & white)

And well Allen hand itself is strange compared to other inocences even parasite type (like sumans) , it has a Cross shape on it like Noah stigmata in activated and disactivated form.

Hevraska didnt felt lenalees inocence becouse it left her body and entered in some of her blood ,those rings are not in her body (like Allens whole arm or Krorys teath) so she is not a parisite type and well she is not a pure equipment type where there is a psyhical bond with inocence (holding sword,hammer,scroll or wearing boots) in Lenalees case those rings are levitating around her ancles and activate when there are needed (there are not in her body and there are not touching her body)

In my opinion that Crystal type is a half parasite and half equip type (equip type becouse it take form or a weapon like boots and parasite type becouse their power are controled by will and emotions)

Now I would like to learn about 14th ^^ and connection with Allen ehh cant wait for that


----------



## Emperor Time (May 5, 2008)

So I guess that Allen might be the new 14th?


----------



## Dementia (May 5, 2008)

Might be. Especially if Mana was the 14th..and he probably was.



> Hehe...I guess it means a few of our characters are going to get some boosts! Hopefully, Lavi, Kanda, Marie, Miranda, Krory and Bookman will all get interesting boosts.


Miranda seriously _needs_ an offensive move. Her Innocence is really cool but she really needs a weapon.


----------



## Arishem (May 5, 2008)

I think it would be interesting if Mana actually was the 14th, because the Earl said he killed him. Maybe he just killed the Noah aspect within him? I hope that the exact relationship between the human host and Noah's genes are explained later on. It seems, at times (like when Skinn's marks turned into a second mouth and Tyki transformed), that the Noah itself is a different entity from the human born with it.

As for Miranda, I like Time Record as it is. She's exactly like one of the support characters in MMOs that are even more important to groups than the damage dealers; that role makes her unique compared to most shounen characters. Now what I'd like to see her gain is a non-offensive ability that messes up a target's ability to fight.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (May 6, 2008)

Dementia said:


> Miranda seriously _needs_ an offensive move. Her Innocence is really cool but she really needs a weapon.



Agreed. Instead of her innocence involving she needs to get another one like Cross. That would be amazing, but make her so OP! aha 

Or Miranda can fuse with Helveska or something do the fusion dance.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 6, 2008)

I am expecting some kinda twist in D. Gray-Man akin to Claymore chapter 79. If u have read it you know what I am talkin' about...holla!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dementia (May 6, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Agreed. Instead of her innocence involving she needs to get another one like Cross. That would be amazing, but make her so OP! aha
> 
> Or Miranda can fuse with Helveska or something do the fusion dance.



It could be some kind of bullets that make the target degenerate in time until it splits to moleculs or something.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

I don't ever want a fusion dance in D. Gray-man.


----------



## Felix (May 7, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I don't ever want a fusion dance in D. Gray-man.



Jasdebi               .


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2008)

Krory took care of that thing.


----------



## Hisoka (May 7, 2008)

Right finally finished catching up

Pretty good I have to say, so does this mean that Earl gonna make Level 4 Akuma from now on?? or the fact that it didnt survive means Earl wont know about this?

Sorry if it has been discussed before

BTW Its a fantastic read ^.^


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2008)

I'm sure that we will see more Level 4's, but they should be relatively rare. If most of the 3's leveled up, then the Dark Order would become irrelevant, unless all the exorcists with equipment-type innocences evolved to crystal types. The chances of that happening are low IMO. That being said, I would actually like to see that occur. It's always interesting to see characters' abilities change and grow.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 8, 2008)

Well acording to spoiler at MH (by Dofla the jap version) and translation /summary (rhapsody blue)



*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's me try summarizing the latest spoilers. ^^;

The earl and Tyki visited Cyril/Shuril/whatever the guy likes to called at his home. I guess Tyki greeted him and enjoyed pretending to be the little brother. There is a mention about using people.

Apparently, the Noah family acts like they are a noble house in public, which is effective. Cyril/Shuril teases Tyki on when he will get married and the earl joined in. Something about a daughter (Road?; if so, this is a pretend family) who selects a well-made green pipe.

Cyril/Shuril mentions that he enjoys this pleasant life because he has a modest but sickly wife, a white dog, a beautiful garden, and a lovely daughter. I guess when Road shakes his hand, Cyril starts to nosebleed. He urges Tyki to hurry up and marry, but Tyki reminds him that Road is supposed to be his adopted daughter. Cyril mentions that Tyki is also beautiful and I don't want to know what is going on here. Hopefully, the actual translation will clarified what is going on here.

Anyway, it looks like Road and Cyril are teasing Tyki about cutting his hair. Then Road wants to see Tyki's injury when Allen pierced him with his sword. The wound is still painful to Tyki. Someone mentions about the complexion is bad and the wife disappears, leaving the Noah and the count.

Back to the order, Lavi and Bookman are reading a newspaper article about Cyril/Shuril. Apparently, he is a national minister of state for a XX country. After an amicable arranged meeting, レズリー, a minister of state for XX country (same or different country) fired a gun at the Noah. The citizens protected Cyril, whom they admired, and the shooter was arrested. The newspaper assumes that the guy was desperated and Cyril was quoted to say "does not have the ear which is heard" <= from babelfish

So the arranged meeting is supposed to be a cease-fire agreement, but キャメロット (Minister of Foreign Affairs) cancels it after the shooting, which resulted in a death of a civilian. Lavi realizes that would mean a war will happen, which will results in more deaths and more deaths will mean more akuma.

Back to the earl, a servant (I assume) gives the earl his umbrella (I wonder if this is Lero). Tyki waives that form (I guess he declines using the umbrella). Someone (Road maybe?), wearing the earl's overcoat, buys flowers from a roadside flower sale. I will just quote the last line from babelfish:
"When after all the human... so it has done, in the villain where you turn the world to the enemy the ぜ thousand year public which is not visible"

Anyway, Hoshino thanked the animation staff for celebrating her birthday with her.

----------------------------------------------------------------
Opps! I almost forgot about the last spoiler.

This takes place after the first spoiler.

The earl states that they are still profitable (akuma making, perhaps?). Cyril/Shuril, however, says that he is still surprised about the 14th. whom he sees as suitable for his grudging. He notes that with that innocence, the hand is united. (This part is very confusing). He stops a the table where a document and picture of Allen and Cross are placed. Road asks if Allen's Innocence is naturally attached to him (I guess they are wondering if Allen was actually born with an Innocence). Cyril notices that when Road talks about Allen, she says it in a kind voice (father detection, I guess). Tyki wonders what the 14th is planning and Road notes that the Earl will kill (maybe he will kill the 14th again if he dares to ruin his plans). The earl talks about Allen, to whom the 14th gave his power, and recalls how he wondered why the exorcist did not get killed on that night (the night he made Mana an akuma). There is a past scene where a child Allen was at Mana's grave and was visited by the earl. The earl is now pondering if the Innocence activation was accidental or planned.




heh if its true then damn we have official info that Mana was the 14th ^^ and that he gave power to Allen ;] DAMN CAn'T WAIT FOR THIS CHAP XD (even Earl is damn immpresed ^^)


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

I hope to god that a Level 5's does not happen.


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 8, 2008)

The spoilers sure look nice


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

They sure do sound great.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 8, 2008)

And they are TRUE ^^ so the chapter is mostly about Noah and Earl talking about Allen ,so Earl started to think if Allens inocence after manas death activated by accident or in purpose (the 14th had a plan or something thats why he choose Allen ^^ ) 

here are few cam shots that confirms that summary/spoiler

7
7
7




I think now the pictures are in order like the spoiler goes ^^ ehhh cant wait for the chapter ^^ its kinda nice that the Earl & Noah got such interest in Allen (to compile a file ^^ I think the photos are made by lulubell when infiltrating HQ ,but damn at that photo Tim looks so big XD )


----------



## Bonten (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the spoilers, quite an interesting chapter.


----------



## Sairou (May 8, 2008)

The Earl's True Form!! =D


----------



## Dementia (May 9, 2008)

^Is that real? That's a relief then. That fatso clown appearance is plainly disturbing.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 9, 2008)

ehh no raw or scans so far T_T hope it will show up soon ^^ even camshots for ease the waiting ^^

But what funny is that Earl and Noahs knows more about Allen and 14th then Allen himself who is in centre of it XD

I wonder what will be the reaction of Allen after hearing about mana (the 14th) and him being a Noah (or more heaving noah power dont know if he will get grey skin like others ) well that infor will shake everyone in order (maybe they will say  that Allen is earl spy and he is guilty what happened in order [mass deaths] ) ,the closest friends will remain like allways but finders and workers might act different

It's getting really interesting now ^^


----------



## Bonten (May 9, 2008)

I'd gotten used to the Earl looking like a freakish clown.

He looks badass there.


----------



## Dementia (May 9, 2008)

Now I know why 70% of children are afraid of clowns. 



ZiBi21 said:


> ehh no raw or scans so far T_T hope it will show up soon ^^ even camshots for ease the waiting ^^
> 
> But what funny is that Earl and Noahs knows more about Allen and 14th then Allen himself who is in centre of it XD
> 
> ...



Indeed, this would be interesting.

By the way, after you mentioned that grey skin, Allen's left arm popped up in my mind. Is it possible for it to be a Noah arm, since it seems to be connected to his body rather unnaturally. >__>


----------



## Bonten (May 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, kinda looks like Tyki's kinda armour when he went batshit insane.

From memory, at least...


----------



## Dementia (May 9, 2008)

Hm, well I guess we'll find out soon enough. ^^


I want the new chapter already


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 9, 2008)

Well maybe Allen was in some kind of prophecy that the 14th learned so he started to look after Allen and then take care of him and even teach him the song that 14th and allen made up together, maybe Allen meant too be next 14th and first noah that could use inocence (Allen was born with it so his arm had to take shape alone maybe fate) 

Well I remembered an anime episode (not rememmber numer ^^) where Earl was talking about 14th who betrayed noah (he was talking to jasdero & davit) and at the scene where the figure of 14th was playing piano and then he shaked hands with that doll [someone ,now we know Allen was that person] . But what I want to say is that hands of the 14th figure were like allen left Arm with long nails like claws not mention that allen has cross at his arm whole time like Noah (but he has inoncence there ) 

Heh and something different i noticed in episode where allen had that dream (where lenalee was crying ) well when Allen wanted to go to lenalee he was closing his arm to the water but I noticed that his arm was Grey with dark cross on it ^^ (line noah) and then the arm what poped from water was kinda brown ^^ 

Other think is that when mana died he touched allens left arm (that was paralyzed the whole time) and later he could move it like it was waiting for a part to let it move ehhh cant wait for next chapters ^^ I want to know more ;]


----------



## Dementia (May 9, 2008)

Using Innocence actually IS a betrayal to the Noah. Do you think this is what the 14th did? And since he apparently inherited his abilities to Allen, their hands - or at least one of them - look alike. 

Dreams are dark things but they might tell more than reality.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 9, 2008)

Well the 14th actually betrayed, turned away from earl and noah familly ^^ so maybe after doing that he went into light so the inocence could accept him ,even through Allen hand could look like noahs later took the light form of earls sword ;] maybe the noah is giving shape of the weapon and the inocence gives light nature to fight evil ^^ [who knows xD]

And well Allen is special maybe the heart inocence ^^ , Heh Road is a noah but even she really likes allen xD (love) , in anime (perhaps ep50) allen talked a speach to Lulubell and at the end she told that what he said got to her for some reason ^^ so Allen is really special (well he is loved by god XD )

Heh I woder why was Road asking about Allen inocence ^^ maybe she throught that if she could get rid of that his inocence Allen could be with her (human and a noah ^^ ) since Noah and exorcist love is immposible but human and noah is posible (like that new noah Ciryl or somehow)

Well the script for the chapter just now was realased ^^ hope the raw could be soon ;]

Damn Road lookes so Cute XD 







This type of clothing and hairstyle really suites Road ^^


----------



## Dementia (May 9, 2008)

This all sounds really exciting.  I can't wait to find out. X3


----------



## Hisoka (May 9, 2008)

Pics look good cant wait for scanalations


----------



## Arishem (May 9, 2008)

I wonder if there's any significance to the Earl having two forms. Maybe he uses the fat goblin form to mock humanity and the exorcists?


----------



## Dementia (May 9, 2008)

Maybe it means that the Earth under the influence of humans is one big freak show circus?


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 9, 2008)

Noah have 2 forms (human and noah [big smile] so why Earl cant have 2forms too ^^ his normal fat form is like noah but with VERY big smile ^^

If Earl would use that clownish form humans would not came neer him so he is using the human form to move between humans and gein their trust and money+influance (noah familly in human world act like nobles familly that is rich and noble XD so there are humans that would give their lifes to protect them )

And wow that new noah is first noah that got a nosebleed XD I wonder what is the rest of the familly ^^ more funky and funny people or more mature 

So we can say hunt for Allen has began ^^ 

But really chatper this week is kinda late >.>


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 9, 2008)

Maybe the Earl, *is* a Noah.


----------



## Dementia (May 9, 2008)

Yes. But there were spoilers I think.

@Knuckle -well he should be, considering that the Noah are his _relatives._


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 9, 2008)

spoilers huh?

*goes to previous page


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 10, 2008)

I like the Earl in his human form better. His big fat smile's been getting a bit boring as of now. D: 

Ooooooh...looks like Tyki got himself a fanboy. 

This chapter just made me think what the Noah's are trying to accomplish and what their true motives really are...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

the last chapter makes it look like maybe the earl and noah are actually the good guys, especially that last page, i was fooled for a sec though and thought this was like bleach a retro chapter, because i always assumed the noahs with the exception of tyki didnt intermingle in society
-im curious about how they were talking about allen and the 14th, the dialogue seems to once again hint at the possiblity that allen is now the 14th - road used quotes when saying "allen", and one other line was that he might still try to kill the earl
-so is he an earl or a duke? - hes called the earl of millinieum, but his title as human was a duke


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 10, 2008)

Holy shit @ spoilers. I've been waiting for this and the Earl looks kickass. X3


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (May 10, 2008)

Latest chapter out at look

It's a good chapter, enjoy!


----------



## Dementia (May 10, 2008)

Ohmahgosh finally! Rhode has a dad! Earl almost looks human! And like always, there's more trouble coming up. I wonder what 'The Heart' is really capable of, seems everyone is afraid of it.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 10, 2008)

But better translation and editing is made by Binktopia (Carlos net translation) 

Seishi's new manga, Blazer Drive

Yeah Noah good guys who kill humans ^^ The most interesting thing now is all about Allen and 14th ^^ Even Earl is somehow worried not mention Noahs ehh sad that Allen has no idea who he is ;] 

And now who the heart inocence is ^^ Lenalee ,Allen or maybe Cross (but I doubt ) , Lenalee might be the heart since she is very emotional and for some reason she has a dream where only Allen is (going into darkness) ,maybe the heart awakened without her realizing so from that moment she started to have those dreams , later her inocence protects her and change type so she could gain better stronger power to protect herself and her friends/familly

In Allens case he was born with inocence so it could be said that they have the same heart maybe it had such a power that it could accept the 14th power maybe even the whole noah ,maybe Allens birth was planed all along and to cover the fact that he has the heart inocence the 14th noah entered to give him better protection and power to fight earl. Well Earl might think that its imposible for a Noah to live along with the most powerfull inocence in this case the heart ,we can add that the inocence saved his life ect.

Well maybe its possible that the heart is slip into 2 so allen and lenalee have only a half of it ^^

Anyway interesting things are happening now ^^ and cant wait for next chapters but I feel that next chapter wil be in order about Allen , heh but how much days passed from that attack at order hmm (lavi and bookman lookes healthy)


----------



## Dementia (May 10, 2008)

Indeed, seems that Allen is capable of more than he himself knows.

That actually sounds very fitting. Lenalee really could be characterised by the heart. I mean, love and bonds are the most important things for her, she lives for it. 
However, I tend to think that the Heart still haven't showed itself, wherever it is.

Hm, Allen and Lenalee having a half of the Heart? Sounds really intriguing, and then there's this all 'two parts of the same' thing and they do care about each other a lot.

*hungry for the next chapter*


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 10, 2008)

About Allen I could connect him to this picture 

[1'] 

about the heart picture it might be like Allens inocence form (the mask), one side is light (inocence) and his other side darkness (noah) so maybe the heart needs balance of both powers (the same like jing & yang ^^ ) 

Maybe Allens inocence didnt activated earlier (before mana give him the course) becouse it was longing for the other half ; allen from birth had light side but it was incomplete so after geting the dark side it made his inocene become complate and activated (heh if you have a car but you dont have tires you wont ride but if you put tires on you can ride everywhere XD) , heh just an theory ^^ but this chatper gives you some thinking and trying to explain why Allen ^^ and who the heart might be (but those dreams are the most strange ^^ why only Lenalee sees Allen and Allen could see the same dream too with lenalee - maybe lenalee is the heart and allen acts like a guardian of her ^^)

ehhh and now 1week of waiting ^^ heh it wil be a long week xD


----------



## Arishem (May 10, 2008)

This was a very interesting chapter. It was different to see Noah in the public eye, and I like how their position actually serves an insidious purpose; engineering wars to manipulate us "half-ass humans" seems right up their alley. I wonder if that Minister of Foreign Affairs was actually being actively manipulated by Sherrill. If that's the case, then wouldn't that make him the Noah of Control or the Noah of Authority?


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 10, 2008)

Nah I think that that minister was an Akuma that listened to noah commands the  same thing was if I remember with Skin borik memory but there was the prist with that big star at his forehead ^^

Heh I was wondering for how long Lulubell was in the Order ^^ I mean was she at the meeting with kumui and louvier, cross and other generals or she took that guys face after that... I think she might be actually at that meeting and she learned about Allen being a requirment from Louvier when he said exacly the same line like lulubell later when trying to capture Allen ,so mostly she collected data about everything including other generals and exorcists

Anyway its getting interesting ^^ and maybe Allen willget a big break down after learing who he is now ^^ (maybe not only he)


----------



## Megaharrison (May 10, 2008)

Arishem said:


> This was a very interesting chapter. It was different to see Noah in the public eye, and I like how their position actually serves an insidious purpose; engineering wars to manipulate us "half-ass humans" seems right up their alley. I wonder if that Minister of Foreign Affairs was actually being actively manipulated by Sherrill. If that's the case, then wouldn't that make him the Noah of Control or the Noah of Authority?



It's either a form of mind control, or the ambassador who fired the gun was killed and replaced by an Akuma in human form. The Earl is creating wars to create more despair and desperation, which in turn creates more Akuma when people try to revive their loved ones. It's really a sadistic little plot.

At the same time, the Earl having what was perhaps his most insightful and serious monologue was very interesting. The author does a great job of having us see the human sides of the villains, but then reminding us that they really are a bunch of psycopaths. I mean this guy is starting wars just so he can get more Akuma, that isn't a very noble thing. 

I also love the Earl's new form. It's so much darker then his fat chubby appearance. It was appropriate he had a more serious form when he gave such a serious speech. The Earl seems to be having doubts on if his plan will succeed, his stress over the dream reflects that. It's rare that you see an enemy in SJ who actually worries if he's going to succeed. Personally I like it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 10, 2008)

Order needs to find more exorcists soon, the Earl's army is going to keep growing and growing.

If only the Order still had the egg. =/


----------



## Danchou (May 10, 2008)

Yeah, I liked the chapter as well. The Earls human form looks quite badass. Also nice to have a glimpse of their plan.

Only thing that's bugging me a bit. I thought Road was the eldest of the Noah. How can Sheryl then be her father and Tyki be her uncle (instead of her brother)? Maybe it's all just for show.


----------



## Curry (May 10, 2008)

Okay I want to complain.

Why the hell are DGM chapters so short?  (15 pages) ??


----------



## Felix (May 10, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Yeah, I liked the chapter as well. The Earls human form looks quite badass. Also nice to have a glimpse of their plan.
> 
> Only thing that's bugging me a bit. I thought Road was the eldest of the Noah. How can Sheryl then be her father and Tyki be her uncle (instead of her brother)? Maybe it's all just for show.



It's just for the show


----------



## tictactoc (May 10, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Yeah, I liked the chapter as well. The Earls human form looks quite badass. Also nice to have a glimpse of their plan.
> 
> Only thing that's bugging me a bit. I thought Road was the eldest of the Noah. How can Sheryl then be her father and Tyki be her uncle (instead of her brother)? Maybe it's all just for show.



Sheryl "adopted" her. It's just for the appearances.


----------



## Bonten (May 10, 2008)

Awesome chapter, the Duke's story would be great to read about.


----------



## bubble_lord (May 10, 2008)

Slightly dissapointed the Earl has a serious looking side. I much prefer his strange goblin look as it was quite different for a main villain. Good for the plot though and I like the way things are going.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 10, 2008)

The earl is HUMAN?!?!


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 10, 2008)

Curry said:


> Okay I want to complain.
> 
> Why the hell are DGM chapters so short?  (15 pages) ??



I heard she's kinda sick, maybe that's the main reason


----------



## Arishem (May 10, 2008)

tenten-2-20 said:


> The earl is HUMAN?!?!



Well, so are the Noah, in a manner of speaking. Maybe the Earl is the last survivor of the ancient men who got whiped out during the flood?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 10, 2008)

whut the??? 

I'm bamboozled. 

that chapter..


----------



## Silver Reflection (May 10, 2008)

Noah interaction always makes for a good chapter.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 10, 2008)

For a while, I've always suspected that the earl is human. In most shounen jump mangas, the person that is portrayed as the leader of the sinister/evil fanction is actually often a person/thing/member of the very thing that he/she is trying to destroy. 

In this case, the earl is trying to destroy the human race, and I suspected that he may at one time may have been a human. Now, he has most likely changed to become something else...an altered (perhaps genetically; he does have the brains and technology) human. 

Another example...from Bleach: Aizen, a former shinigami captain of Soul Society, has now sided with the hollows (the eternal enemies of shinigamis) to destroy Soul Society.

EDIT: And Road is SOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I mean come on...check this picture out...


I did a screen capture of the top left panel of page 3 of chapter 158


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 10, 2008)

i think the duke 
is mana or noah himself damn d.grayman keeps on geting better and better great backdrop on the earl too i dont like hes human form i like the troll earl


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 10, 2008)

^^^why do u think that??? reason plz.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 10, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^why do u think that??? reason plz.



beacause well the shadow looks like mana which is a weak evidence but as for noah,it just screamed out at me the moment i finished reading the chapter.Also i think noah somehow develope a hatrage for god after the storm something must had happen though its just theory


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 10, 2008)

so u think that the Duke is not just A Noah but The Noah...ok.

First, the duke cannot be mana. If mana had not died, then it WOULD HAVE BEEN IMPOSSIBLE FOR ALLEN TO CALL HIM BACK TO THE LIVING WORLD...when the Duke offered to revive mana. 

Second, the Duke might be THE Noah himself...at this point, anything is possible.


----------



## Shiron (May 10, 2008)

Yeah, it's possible that the Duke/Earl is Noah, I suppose... But he's definitely not Mana, since he revived him as an Akuma, which was then destroyed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 10, 2008)

Duke be Mana? 


naaaaaaa 

seriously man, i love Duke's human form. Looks so bad ass. looks like a civilized Revelier.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 10, 2008)

Whoa it'd be crazy if the Duke was a member of the Order in Venice.


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2008)

I am so confused with ch. 158.. 

WTF?? The mood and story telling changed dramatically... 

what... ??? I can't recognized all these Noah with they change hair styles...


----------



## Felix (May 10, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> I am so confused with ch. 158..
> 
> WTF?? The mood and story telling changed dramatically...
> 
> what... ??? I can't recognized all these Noah with they change hair styles...



One new Noah, Tyki and Road
Not much to recognize


----------



## TargaryenX (May 10, 2008)

The duke can't be Noah, as I interpreted it, Noah's memories all became the "shadows" that the Noah clan is possesed by, so it seems like Noah himself wouldn't be around any more. But we've always know that the Earl was human, they said waaaay back in the beginning that he was a sorcerer from the time of the great flood.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

the duke is the earl, the earl has always been the earl; i think the earl existed during or before noah's time so he cant be a descendant of noah, he seems to be a much higher position

i think its highly possible the heart hasnt shown itself , for a while there has been speculation of lenalee or allen, but if all of sudden it turned out to be someone else, that would be a good trick on the authors part


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2008)

Felix said:


> One new Noah, Tyki and Road
> Not much to recognize



... and the duke was human... ??  Or whaaaaaaaa....t.. ??


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2008)

So..allen and lenalee's connection is still a wildcard...the heart is around somewhere but isnt unnecessarily them..and there are still more noah and more things to be known..hoshino is great at making suspense i tell ya


----------



## Jotun (May 11, 2008)

So Allen is the 14ths INSTRUMENT? That clears up some stuff, still need to know more though 

The chapter was kinda weird <_<


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2008)

"instrument" meaning legacy i think, since allen does indeed have his powers and everything..


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 11, 2008)

^^^^ edit: what inuhanyou said.


----------



## Springlake (May 11, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> So..allen and lenalee's connection is still a wildcard...the heart is around somewhere but isnt unnecessarily them..and there are still more noah and more things to be known..hoshino is great at making suspense i tell ya



Well, they did say "It may try to decive us by camoflaging itself, or by creating a dummy "heart"."

Note the part of creating a dummy "heart"..


----------



## Salent Aurion (May 11, 2008)

Yay! It seems Lulubell is still alive from what I've heard!

And nice chapter by the way, nice tactics to produce more Akuma's.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 11, 2008)

So are they going to replace Skin or not I wonder?


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2008)

It depends on what "immortality" means exactly for the Noah. My theory is that there are multiple humans with the potential to awaken, but only the one most susceptible at any given time becomes that aspect. Noah's rage might exist in another human; on the other hand, Skin might be a unique existence and that Noah is done for good. There are eight we've yet to see anyway.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 12, 2008)

But I wonder about the tactic to produce akumas... well the egg was only the thing that made the sceletons to turn humans into akuma and when its destroyed earl must make it by him self slower so I dont think that he will try to fight generals for a while (he need to make more akumas that can be little slower now since the factory is broken)

Order will be busy with finding the heart and the 14th matter ^^ and so finding some other exorcists but it would be kinda wierd to introduce some newbies at this point (lets add to the picture 10x people like Chouji -__- sad picture) 

I wonder what happened to Jasdebi perhaps sucked into dimensions or they survived but are cureing themself from the inocence gens in their bodys (or they died ^^ ) 

Anyway it's beccoming even more missterious and interesting ^^


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (May 12, 2008)

I wonder what the secret is behind the Akuma. Lulu was crying


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 13, 2008)

Hmm Allen sword now might look a failure but I noticed one thing that when Tyki was pirced by it he feels the pein to this day  and well he recovered few Cross bullets in his ass too but only wound from Allen gives him pein 

So mostly his sword is not so week ^^ Well Allen has confused feelings since he  has to defeat Noah but he doenst want to harm them since there humans too... while Cross puls the trigger not looking who it is XD (he would pull his trigger at Allen if he wanted [but he needs him since someone must pay depts and save the ark] )

So Allen sword might react to those feelings and the power is not so strong or it waits for some other part to jump in (like inner noah [if he has one] ) ,Allens sword is well a 2hand sword but he is forced to fight 1handed since his other hand is the sword itself >.> , Allen is at this point at disadvantage since if something blocks his sword he has no way to defend himself (eal has both arms so 1can handle sword and other hand makes those dark balls and smash from rear )

Heh I wonder what will be the next chapter about ^^ I want some 14th info already ^^


----------



## Jotun (May 14, 2008)

How many more battle power ups do you think Allen is going to get? That sword seems like it's the ultimate thingy, he just needs to be "stronger" ?


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (May 14, 2008)

do you guys follow the anime? It's pretty good at the moment with all the edo fight chapters at full swing. Although it might not be a bad thing but this week's episode covered 4 chapters in the manga...kinda give it a rush feeling if you ask me. :S


----------



## DesignCore (May 14, 2008)

this chapter confused me. was this current is tyki and road alive... Or was it a flashback.. i read it and was like wtf happened.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 14, 2008)

Tyki and Road are alive and that was not a flashback ^^ it was their meeting in human world (and in human forms) after the egg was destroyed (by Allen) so their discuss new plans and ways to product akumas since egg is broken ^^

About anime well it was strange that 3,5 maybe even 4chatpers were covert for this episode but im not mad at it at all ^^ next episode will cover chapters 108-109 and then next episode will cover the little conversation of Allen-Tyki (chapters 110-111) ^^ , cant wait for 1moment ^^ (when Road kisses Allen xDxD )

Anyway cant wait for next manga chatper (and next episodes of ainme) ^^


----------



## DesignCore (May 14, 2008)

ZiBi21 said:


> Tyki and Road are alive and that was not a flashback ^^ it was their meeting in human world (and in human forms) after the egg was destroyed (by Allen) so their discuss new plans and ways to product akumas since egg is broken ^^
> ^^



So there still alive. but are they alive in the sense that there still noah with powers or just regular humans now.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 14, 2008)

-__- they are like always Noah with power but in human form (whire skin [not grey like noah] and they dont have crosses at their forehead )  lets say its their white form XD

Even Earl took his normal human shape (but we dont know if he is a noah or simple a powerfull soccerer ) in human world since his hmm goblin-like with big smile side could scare those noble people (less money ^^ )

I wonder why they met in human world and not in the ark ^^ but well I suppose they wanted to talk to Sheryl (damn cant remember this name XD) about their situation and give some advice to him about akuma making plan (since egg is broken) becouse he owns a country and can make wars to earn akuma ^^

Ehh I wish spoilers could come out today xD the waiting kills me ;] I want to know what will be in the next chatper about  (hope 14th and allen connection)


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2008)

i think allen will get another powerup eventually, afterall the innocence always evolves and the eye is like an evolving akuma too, although i doubt it'll be for a while all the upgrades already should do for now


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

But isn't he at 100% synchronization now?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 14, 2008)

^^^ He is above 100 synch rate. To be a general, you HAVE TO HAVE a synch rate > 100%. So maybe it is possible to have a synch rate like 200%.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

200%? So what the limit at?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 14, 2008)

No one ever said anything about have a level 200 synch rate. All thats required to be a General is to have a synch rate above 100.

Spoilers for next chapter are at manga share. Looks like it'll be a lighter chapter to relax our heroes.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

The lighter chapters are great too.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 15, 2008)

Ehh but its kinda strange that they give lighter chapter after all that >.> 2-3chapters ago they were crying like hell after half of order was killed and now they have fun like nothing happened so wierd chapter hmm its kinda strange for me and sounds like fake (since it showed yesterday and usually spoiler should be today)

Well I wait for few little pictures to show up to confirm if the spoilers are true (well Iwish it wasnt ^^ I want to finally learn something about 14th and Allen and not to see chibi's or bookman wearing bunny ears and talking like a cat... ,does the science dep. have nothing to doo after they lost half of men... )

Somhow if it comes true then Im gonna be little disappoined (well maybe she wantto start the 14th from full number like 160 hope not ^^)

edit: damn and so the spoiler came true.... chibi Kanda ,new uniforms (I dont like them... they look worse then even the first suit in first manga chapters.... they look like taken from Chinese army and looking at it automaticly remainds me Central and Rouvier... the second uniform was whole better)

I dont get it why that kind of uniforms... are there mobile enought to fight easy (movement) by looking I could say not... and damn why Allen needs left sleeve ??? his whole arm is disconecting while turning into sword then why does he need it ? (to torn up again) ehh not mention that they look identical...(even lenalee and +her short hair it lookes strange XD maybe they want to make like Lulubell with that male dark suit)  ealier they were different from each other so it was cool and now if they will be the same its kinda....lame ^^

Ehh I waited whole week for new chap where I wished will be some info about 14th since the last 158chapter was darker and psyched up about next one and here compleate opposite  T__T damn  (CROSS damn came back allready !! they have the ark so why couldnt they use this to travel to Central.... Dont get it...)

other channels
other channels
other channels


----------



## Jotun (May 15, 2008)

Didn't Tyki or the new Noah say the Duke was Human? Why do people keep referring to him as a noah, I thought it was established awhile ago that he was a powerful magician or something to that effect.

I really wonder how much longer this series has to go.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 15, 2008)

Well you see Noah are Humans too ^^ so maybe that why ^^ we dont know about Duke Milenium much , well he is human, magician, constructor of akuma but lets say that's all we know for now.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 15, 2008)

i have this feeling that, duke himself is an innocent user.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 15, 2008)

Ehh so its true this chapter is a funny one T__T (1week of waiting since last one psyched up the atmoshpere and after noah-earl talk I had hopes that next one will go to order to discuss their situation and some 14th-allen info  but NO there must be something lets say funny in this moment... after half of order has been killed... strange place for that )

Well there is a poctire of Kloud in bath allong with her inocenec monkey 
*Spoiler*: __ 







But really I would like to know something about 14th finnaly since this topic is  stretched already for many chapters and we know nothing so far ,and seeing bookman with bunny/cat ears doesnt tell me much about 14th or anything ^^


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i have this feeling that, duke himself is an innocent user.



That will throw everything off balance wouldn't it??


----------



## Mat?icha (May 15, 2008)

then where is his power coming from? 
it's just an assumption.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

ZiBi21 said:


> Ehh so its true this chapter is a funny one T__T (1week of waiting since last one psyched up the atmoshpere and after noah-earl talk I had hopes that next one will go to order to discuss their situation and some 14th-allen info  but NO there must be something lets say funny in this moment... after half of order has been killed... strange place for that )
> 
> Well there is a poctire of Kloud in bath allong with her inocenec monkey
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I agree that a very good picture.  Also I thought the only members of the Order to die were the unnamed ones?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 16, 2008)

Like i said, 200% is just a guess...it may be possible...it may not be...

...so far we have not learned of any synch rate limit. 

And yea, I have to agree with Zibi21...it is just strange how a few chapters ago...the Order seemed to be on the brink of annihilation and now everyone appears so calm, so relaxed...the juxtaposition is just too much of a stark contrast.


----------



## Dementia (May 16, 2008)

^Well I guess when you're used to annihilation like they are, you just enjoy the time out no matter what happened before..



*can't wait for the next chapter* :WOW


----------



## Jotun (May 16, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> then where is his power coming from?
> it's just an assumption.



Allen's sword is the exact counter to Dukes sword, and it's an innocence.

The duke uses powerful magics etc, but ya I could totally see him using a corrupted innocence or someother type of bs. Cuz if he really was using normal innocence, then why wouldn't he destroy it? It would be a plot hole in the whole Heart search lol


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (May 16, 2008)

Bero Cannon

Don't think it's a Binktopia release though.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 16, 2008)

finally krory is awake, and i really hope that voice was him. cause order wont be able to withstand another attack wave.


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2008)

allen has long hair now  last time i saw him he didnt have long hair did he ?


----------



## Arcanis (May 16, 2008)

Haha, oh wow.

This was a fun (but short) chapter, the best thing was chibi Kanda lulz and Miranda keeps getting hotter. 

Who the hell can be coming? It's probably a twist and it's not really an enemy at all.


----------



## Salent Aurion (May 16, 2008)

Dang, who was that woman with Krory? And what's going to happen next? Can't wait for another chapter!

Also, quite a funny chapter! 

Once again, a good chapter, leaving us with another suspence.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 17, 2008)

vault023 said:


> allen has long hair now  last time i saw him he didnt have long hair did he ?


Allen got a long hair because Reveer & the others' potions.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 17, 2008)

^^^ i hate how he looks with long hair.

i didn't get what happened b/w miranda and linali...can someone explain??


----------



## Snow Phoenix (May 17, 2008)

I think long hair suits Allen ^^ But so does short <3 I wanna see more Tyki-pon D:


----------



## Mat?icha (May 17, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Allen's sword is the exact counter to Dukes sword, and it's an innocence.
> 
> The duke uses powerful magics etc, but ya I could totally see him using a *corrupted innocence* or someother type of bs. Cuz if he really was using normal innocence, then why wouldn't he destroy it? It would be a plot hole in the whole Heart search lol


 
not necessarily. duke is a human and it's totally normal for a human to be able to use innocent (i mean chosen ones). but then his age is another puzzle, like how did manage to live so long?
anyway, i hope we get at least some explanations for these all.


----------



## Springlake (May 17, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ i hate how he looks with long hair.
> 
> i didn't get what happened b/w miranda and linali...can someone explain??



Miranda tripped and dropped a potion on Linali and Bookman making them talk like cats


----------



## Bonten (May 17, 2008)

Hmm... kinda weird...

Didn't really do anything this chapter except get long hair/bunny ears/meow/turn into kids. :/

Wonder what happened to Krory though, that's weird.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2008)

Wow, very weird chapter. Way too many potions used for my taste (long hair, chibis, bunny ears, etc...). But the ending had me wondering who it was making that noise.


----------



## Dark Dragon (May 17, 2008)

As soon as I saw the hair potion, I immediately thought that someone should put it on Lenalee. But no.

Anyway, pretty good chapter. Can't wait til next week. Maybe we'll find out where Krory is?


----------



## tictactoc (May 17, 2008)

Filler chapter.For once I'm happy the chapters are only 15 pages


----------



## Yak (May 17, 2008)

Irritating chapter to say at least. Most of it was light commedy but the beginning and the end had me intrigued greatly. I wonder what happened to Krory (damn, I'm still used to calling him Crowley, it flows so much better down the tongue) in the first place and who that child is.

Is Krory still sleeping and only having a nightmare (and sleepwalking in the end of the chapter, scaring everyone to death)? Is this real and someone is assaulting the Order in secret? Is Krory behind it himself? That bottle with the skull on it could have to do with it. Poison? Blood? Akuma-blood even?

Is Krory slowly going nuts because Jasdevi's final legacy was to implant some sort of 'memory' or 'thought' or their minds into Krory's brain, driving him crazy? Jadevi after all did have the power to create solid matter out of mere thoughts, so this would be a sick twist (although I am doubting it).


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 17, 2008)

I wonder what's happening with Krory...the rest of the chapter seemed really "filler" to me.


----------



## Arcanis (May 17, 2008)

The potion changes should be permanent. 

Only add in some long hair potion for Lenalee and we're set.


BTW does anyone get the feeling that lately Hoshino has been setting up Kanda and Lavi together all the time for the yaoi fans? God why!?


----------



## tictactoc (May 17, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> BTW does anyone get the feeling that lately Hoshino has been setting up Kanda and Lavi together all the time for the yaoi fans? God why!?



She wants that money


----------



## Yak (May 17, 2008)

Isn't the mangaka a woman herself? There you have your answer to 'why'. 


Also, did anyone pay attention to the bathhouse scene? I think that was noteworthy for it had buffed-up, scarred Winters and supersexy Cloud.


----------



## Shibo (May 17, 2008)

OH MY GOD

Krory looked so sad T__T I want the new chapter now : (


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 17, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> BTW does anyone get the feeling that lately Hoshino has been setting up Kanda and Lavi together all the time for the yaoi fans? God why!?



And that's a bad thing because...?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

Only like that if Kanda turns out to be a women.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 17, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> Miranda tripped and dropped a potion on Linali and Bookman making them talk like cats



^^^^ I understand now...thanks...


By the way, where do you think the Order is moving to...

I am gonna guess the Vatican...

Trinity Blood anyone...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

I think they should moved to New York City.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 17, 2008)

^^^ why??? reason(s) plz...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 17, 2008)

Because it a big city and thus must be one of the places they must keep the Earl away from.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I think they should moved to New York City.



i totaly agree move them to the bronx


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 17, 2008)

Hell yeah. If they got moved to the Bronx, I'd worship D.gray man


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 17, 2008)

I see now...but u forgot something...

D. Gray-Man is happening in the 19th century...so NYC is not the NYC we know now...

think Victorian Age...


----------



## Agmaster (May 17, 2008)

Do these guys ever get breaks?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2008)

Even better. Al Capone was around back then, and the Mob was at its prime.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Even better. Al Capone was around back then, and the Mob was at its prime.



You got that right.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2008)

I can see a nice D.Gray-man Kayekyo Hitman Reborn cross-over, with the first Vongola boss.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

If that allowed then that fine with me.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 18, 2008)

i think u guys still missed my point:

19th century means 1800s

Al Capone = Chicago, Illinois 1920's 

About a century differnece.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

But in that case it will be like "Gangs of New York" instead.


----------



## Felix (May 18, 2008)

Someone is failing at his history classes:
New York by that time isn't anything like you guys imagine
19th century guys... 18xx

I guess they are moving either to the Ark and have a portable HQ or to Italy, more specifically the Vatican


----------



## Jotun (May 18, 2008)

Another  chapter to say the least.

Best parts were Krory, Allen's creepy/kickass Noah reflection with wings 
and the end of the chapter.

Miranda does look better and better each time I see her lol, and Allen with long hair is just epic.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2008)

I doubt they'd move anywhere close to the vatican seeing as thats where the true higher ups give the commands. Those cowards wouldn't want to get exposure to the war.

also it was stated that it takes place near the end of the 19th century. So its around 1898.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 18, 2008)

And during that time New York was a truly violent place to live at.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2008)

which sets the perfect setting for the Akuma.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

Question: I'm at a toss up to start reading this or JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. Even though asking it here is begging for bias, which should get priority over the other?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2008)

It depends what your into, if you like things manga like Bleach and Full Metal Alchemist, without the bland plot line and drawn out fight scenes, this is perfect for you.

If you want something a bit more mature, with lots of insane characters I recommend JJBA it really is one of the best manga out their, even if the artwork seems a bit dated.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

JJBA it is, then. I do not like Bleach, besides a few characters.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 19, 2008)

I think that all of those mangas are great.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (May 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> JJBA it is, then. I do not like Bleach, besides a few characters.




You sure made the right choice.


----------



## Arcanis (May 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> JJBA it is, then. I do not like Bleach, besides a few characters.


Even though you made the right choice by choosing the superior masterpiece that is JJBA, you still should read D.Gray-man after that. It's pretty good and is only getting better.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2008)

JJBA really is a masterpiece. But D.Gray Man is fairly epic. ANd is relatively new when compared to the Big Three. And already surpasses two of the big three as far a story telling goes (One Piece is really really good)


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

The thing about One Piece is that Oda actually _enjoys_ making that shit up. Although you wonder what that cat's smoking, it really does show.


----------



## whtfog (May 19, 2008)

Looks like someone finally made a D.GrayMan wikia

Link:


----------



## Emperor Time (May 20, 2008)

It true that One Piece can not be beat in being really out there which is great.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 20, 2008)

I feel that D. Gray-man is slowly coming to a lull. From a 158 - 159, I felt like there was a big transition happening with the storyline.


----------



## Arishem (May 21, 2008)

I just hope that the next chapter actually moves the plot forward. While I enjoy the character interactions, a chapter filled mostly with slapstick is not a good use of paper.


----------



## Dementia (May 21, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't call it a waste of paper, but I do want to see action soon.




whtfog said:


> Looks like someone finally made a D.GrayMan wikia
> 
> Link:


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

It strange that both of Allen possible love interests come from China?


----------



## Dementia (May 21, 2008)

Both?  Lenalee and?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

Lou Fa of course.


----------



## Dementia (May 21, 2008)

Oh yeah! Now that you mention it, they do. I wonder if there's a meaning.


..then again, Rhode isn't from there. xD


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

But Road Kamelot does not like Allen Walker at all, right?


----------



## Dementia (May 21, 2008)

I think she does, in a rather creepy way. But Allen doesn't seem to like her very much.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

Well it hard to like somebody that wants to torture and kill you, you know.


----------



## Dementia (May 21, 2008)

Indeed. Rhode has a very weird point of view on how to treat non-family people she claims to like.  Then again, it must be part of her charm.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

I suppose so but she still pretty scary to Allen though.


----------



## Dementia (May 21, 2008)

And everyone else for that matter.  But I really like her nonetheless.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 21, 2008)

Well Road likes Allen very much but her Noah instinct tells her to attack and kill exorcists but honestly did she stab Allen or torture him after Miranda arc. ? nope after she sees him she kisses him flirts with him but she didnt attacked ^^ Well later when Allen stabed Tyki she turned evil and was watching Allen getting beaten up by heartles Lavi (she was in pain after her dearest member of her familly got injured [tyki] so its natural that she got mad) ,but at the end she still was saying Allens name ^^ 

In chapter 158 we still see that she has feelings for Allen (since Sheryl noticed her voice change while saying Allen) and mostly when she learned that Allen might be a noah she perhaps was thinking that if she destoyes Allen inocence he could become normal noah and maybe join her familly ^^ (they would be together) 

Heh I wonder when some spoilers will come out ^^ since last week it was in wednesday ;]  , ehh I wish they could tell us about 14th allready even Allen cant wait for that moment ^^


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

But isn't it impossible to be both a Noah and a Exorcist at the same time?


----------



## Salent Aurion (May 21, 2008)

^ Good question. But knowing Allen, it would be possible. He would become one powerful boy. 

But...wait, if he becomes a Noah, doesn't that mean he would betray the Innocence?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 21, 2008)

But wouldn't the Innocence not work if he was a Noah?


----------



## Bonten (May 22, 2008)

Spoilers from MangaHelpers forums.


*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: __ 



婦長きた
The head nurse comes.
扉煽り
Door flaps in the wind.
ちっちゃな二人を見下ろして、アレン満面の笑み！
Two [some adjective] people look down from above, Allen's whole face smiles!

現れた婦長アレン、ミランダ、その他を噛む
the head nurse appears in front of, Allen, Miranda, etc.

ミランダ、マリを噛む
Miranda and Mari are bitten.
噛まれた人たちは狂暴？に
The people that were bitten on go into a frenzy.
でもアレンはだいじょうぶだった
But Allen is okay.

実はこれコムビタンDという疲れぶっとばす残業用ゾンビウイルス
The truth is, this is called "Komubitan D" and strikes the tired doing overtime
tasks -- Zombie Virus.
噛まれると感染する
It infects by biting.
原液を接種した感染源からしか抗体はつくれないから早く見つけようって感じ
A vaccination of the original can't be made without the source of infection's
antibodies is the impression I got from what I saw quickly.

Note: The guy who writes these talks really weird in sentences. They seem
more like lists of words than actual sentences... I tried to make them make
sense, if I'm right, this is what he seemed to say.




Weird chapter.


----------



## Dementia (May 22, 2008)

Okay...that's weird indeed. 


Oh my god, chibi Yuu is freaking hilarious.


----------



## Felix (May 22, 2008)

Another gag chapter?
What the hell


----------



## Bonten (May 22, 2008)

It's shocking.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (May 22, 2008)

Felix said:


> Another gag chapter?
> What the hell



Well, considering the two back to back hectic arcs, gag chapters are a good way to cool down.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 22, 2008)

I don't like that virus.


----------



## Jotun (May 23, 2008)

Eh, time to take a few months off D.Gray-man it seems


----------



## ryuukari (May 23, 2008)

I love the gag chapters. <3 How can you not, with chibi Lavi on the loose? :


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 23, 2008)

Well Noah are enemies of inocence but well 14th noah betrayed earl so he turned away from darkness and went to humans and inocence (even if he is dark he went to the light)  so maybe this is a exection ^^

Allen's inocence is very bound to Allen so it should know who Allen is and who he might become in future but even so it saved Allen's life ^^ and later the shadow that represents darkness saved Allen too (heh allen's kindnes won Road affection too and she is the elders noah after all ^^ )

So its possible that noah and inocence can cooexist together if they have the same objective (kill earl) so like someone said (kumui if I remmember) Allen is special ^^


And about the new chatper ehhhh nothing about 14th and only random lets say funny stuff... so I suppose 2-3chapters more of this crazy stuff... (damn how long it will take to Cross return... grrr)


----------



## Akuma no Keiyaku (May 23, 2008)

this?

Enjoy


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 23, 2008)

This gag chapter seemed really random.
Zombies? What's next...?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 23, 2008)

This made me angry for several reasons, First off last week I started a big thread on how it has been ages since crowley had been mentioned or incorporated into the plot. However, half way into it the chapter was released and low and behold THERE HE WAS! Not only that but there was a disturbing twist on his "recuperation" and he was show in pain as well as disoriented.

 So as my anticipations for this chapter grew and my excitement for some new development....we get random zombies? Although a gag chapter I still think that MAYBE the author has some way of tying the virus into our beloved vampire.


...and what was up with chibi yuu and lavi?


----------



## Gene (May 23, 2008)

*[Binktopia] D.Gray-man - 160*


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 24, 2008)

Why are the recent chapters being so FILLER-ISH lately?! 

Everything just seems so WRONG.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 24, 2008)

filler in my DGM? 


on topic.. was i the only one who thought that scene were Marie bit that guys was extremely arousing?


----------



## Twilight Aurora (May 24, 2008)

First people keep on complaining that characters in D.Gray-man never got any rest, and now people complain about these type of chapters?


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2008)

This chapter made me . The next one better be the end of this nonsense. I just hope that this comedy arc actually contributes something to the main plot lines.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 24, 2008)

Since a Noah is married, is it possible for them to have children?


----------



## Arcanis (May 25, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> on topic.. was i the only one who thought that scene were Marie bit that guys was extremely arousing?


If you mean Miranda biting Marie then fuck yes. If you actually mean Marie biting the others then 

@Emperor; The Noah aren't married, it's all just for show.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 25, 2008)

^lol isn't this the wrong thread, Kira? 

Since this is the manga thread and all.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

I see, so it all just for show.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 25, 2008)

Lol fillers in the manga.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

But fillers can only happen in the Anime?


----------



## YoYo (May 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But fillers can only happen in the Anime?



The manga does fillers to help the anime catch up with it, to give the anime another excuse to go to filler.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

Never knew that before since One Piece for example never does manga fillers.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Never knew that before since One Piece for example never does manga fillers.



Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, these two latest chapters are pretty lame.

Hoshino wasn't meant for comedy.... much.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

I am serious since One Piece only does anime fillers instead.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I am serious since One Piece only does anime fillers instead.



I see. YoYo was joking, though.

There can't really BE "filler" in the manga in the same way there can be in the anime.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

I agree since everything in the manga is there for a reason and thus is not filler.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 25, 2008)

It seems like whenever the "F" word gets thrown around in these forums everyone gets really serious. On a different note what ever happened to 65?


----------



## Six* (May 25, 2008)

lol, what a funny arc. and just when the noah story looked really serious.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

I am pretty sure that 65 is doing alright since he is a ghost after all.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 28, 2008)

I've been doing some thinking and I've developed a theory.

Well All in all the Black Order doesn't seem like much of a threat to the Earl, and if he wanted to he could quite easily whipe them out in my opinion. But then I got to thinking about what the true purpose for the Akuma's might be, and why the Earl is so bent on the creation of them. As well as his connection to the Noah family.

So my theory is that their is a Third Power. There is a group that has yet to be revealed that holds more of a threat to the Earl. A threat that could upset the balance between the War with the Exorcist and the Akuma. And the reason the Earl want to remove the Innocence from existence is to be able to focus his attention fully to this new threat

Also I've been wondering about who exactly the Earl himself could be. If we keep the general Motif of biblical personalities I.E the Noah. Who would be considered that predecessor of the Biblical Noah?

So a few names came to mind, and suddenly I began to wonder if the Earl's true identity might be the biblical Kain, the first murderer. This would indeed be cause for great admiration in part of the Noah family, since like Noah, Kain was bitter with God. 

Well thats just my two cents.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 29, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I've been doing some thinking and I've developed a theory.
> 
> Well All in all the Black Order doesn't seem like much of a threat to the Earl, and if he wanted to he could quite easily whipe them out in my opinion. But then I got to thinking about what the true purpose for the Akuma's might be, and why the Earl is so bent on the creation of them. As well as his connection to the Noah family.
> 
> ...



Wow man that's deep:amazed


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2008)

last chapter was good, but it felt a little akward at this point in the manga, i was like wtf a day in the life chapter, but it was funny so i was like whatever
-and why didnt allen turn into a zombie?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

I guess if your connected to the Noah clan then you don't become a zombie?


----------



## Mat?icha (May 29, 2008)

still no spoilers yet?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

Not yet sadly.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 29, 2008)

No there are spoilers. Actually spoilers were released yesterday. I thought they had been posted already.

The Generals have been infected by the virus


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

So only Allen is unaffected by the virus?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 29, 2008)

He got bit on his Innocence so I'm guessing that why. I even recall him mentioning it last chapter.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

That makes sense.


----------



## Mukuro (May 29, 2008)

Cloud Nine is looking so hot in this chapter. :rofl





			
				~Avant~ said:
			
		

> I've been doing some thinking and I've developed a theory.
> 
> Well All in all the Black Order doesn't seem like much of a threat to the Earl, and if he wanted to he could quite easily whipe them out in my opinion. But then I got to thinking about what the true purpose for the Akuma's might be, and why the Earl is so bent on the creation of them. As well as his connection to the Noah family.
> 
> ...


Interesting theory you have there. It's quite out there though(earl being Kain and all). 

What you said about there being a third power caught my eye. It could help the story out a lot because right now it's extremely difficult to see how the story will go from here. Like the clash between earl side and Innocence, how will it be done differently to stop D.Gray from going stale? I actually believe the third power you speak of has already been introduced in the form of the fourteenth Noah. He has no place on the earl side and definitely has no place in the Order; a common enemy so to speak. Don't you think he's the third power?

Anyway, what the earl wants to do is to attract attention to the "Heart" and he doesn't want the Order analysing the AKUMA egg or finding out the true reason behind the AKUMA because if the Heart gains this knowledge it will be all over for his side's plans.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (May 29, 2008)

Cloud Nine in a towel = fapping


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 29, 2008)

Cloud Nine is HOT-DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allen should have gotten her for a master...

I can imagine all the Allen x Cloud Nine doujins popping up just like Naruto x Tsuande doujins...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

ot: the theory of a third power...I sure hope so...like Mukuro said...i don't want this manga to be simply a battle between the Order and the Earl alongside the Noahs...

...mangaka needs to spice things up a bit...


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 29, 2008)

For the third power I was thinking something along the lines of the X0Laws from Shaman King, people who believe in an absolute justice.

It would really conflict with Allens belief in second chances.


----------



## Mukuro (May 30, 2008)

~Avant~ said:
			
		

> For the third power I was thinking something along the lines of the X0Laws from Shaman King, people who believe in an absolute justice.


Absolute justice? How does that work? I wonder if the 14th believes in that, after all he went against the earl for some sort of reason.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 30, 2008)

Absolute justice, in that thier is no "gray", only black and white. Take Allen for example, even though the Noah and Akuma are natural enemies of Innocence, he still wishs to save them, and even hopes for Tyki to return to his Human ways.

This third power should view the Noah and Akuma as absolute scum, beyond salvation. And if you think they are worth saving, then you're just as bad. Basically "If you're not with Us, You're against Us." They fight indescriminatly to complete their mission.


----------



## Mukuro (May 30, 2008)

Hmmm...but if that's the case then absolute justice is already within the Black Order. The people in the Vatican already behave that way so if there is a third power with that same mindset then that third power would just be the same as the higher ups of the Black Order.


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2008)

Wtf, Generals in towels


----------



## Emperor Time (May 30, 2008)

That true about Cloud Nine being hot and Zaru is that Lenalee Lee in your avatar and sig?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 31, 2008)

Odd chapter... What' happened to Crowley? It seems like he was in the hq all along...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

I am pretty sure that Crowley is unaffected by the virus too.


----------



## Sin (May 31, 2008)

Is the filler arc over? Haven't really read DGM since it started.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

It still going at the moment.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jun 1, 2008)

Its not a filler arc, it seems to be tied to the main story in some way, at least it might be related to Krory.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree that it might be related to Krory.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 1, 2008)

Eh, past few chapters ever since we found out the Earl's other form and the new Noah haven't interested me much. Hoping this bit about Krory doesn't last too long.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 1, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Eh, past few chapters ever since we found out the Earl's other form and the new Noah haven't interested me much. Hoping this bit about Krory doesn't last too long.



Agreed. It's humorous and all, but at the same time we were introduced to so much and then it was taken away.  Oh well, the faster Krory comes back the faster this arc will end most likely.


----------



## Dementia (Jun 1, 2008)

Hm, it's not that bad. Humor is good, and the recent chapters were great for relaxing.

The suspense of the serious manga part _is_ killing me, though.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 1, 2008)

Dementia said:


> Hm, it's not that bad. Humor is good, and the recent chapters were great for relaxing.



It's a bit annoying for me, though, seeing as i absolutely can't stand Komui.


----------



## Dementia (Jun 1, 2008)

Well...he has his moments...kinda.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2008)

im guessing crowley is gonna be the solution to the problem , he can suck the virus out of one person


----------



## Sin (Jun 2, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> It's a bit annoying for me, though, seeing as i absolutely can't stand Komui.


Horrible family in general -_-


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2008)

I like Lenalee very much


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 2, 2008)

The Lee/Li family are awesome, really. Especially Lenalee.

Hair long only though, obviously.


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 2, 2008)

I finally finish reading the current chapters and I gotta say that this manga have greatest use of it's character that I seen in a while. I mean it, it must be hard to create good character while giving them enough screen time but not overusing them at the same time.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 2, 2008)

At first, I thought that these gag chapters were just going to be a waste, but they're actually really funny. I love miniLavi and miniKanada.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

i like catgirl lenalee, meow


----------



## Dementia (Jun 3, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> At first, I thought that these gag chapters were just going to be a waste, but they're actually really funny. *I love miniLavi and miniKanda.*



Exactly, me too.  I wonder how much longer they're going to stay that way though.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

What made them small again?


----------



## Sin (Jun 3, 2008)

Felix said:


> I like Lenalee very much


Hi, I'm Sin, #1 Lenalee hater, nice to meet ya


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

But Lenalee is sexy since she is underage.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 4, 2008)

Come on Lenalee is not that badd, who can hate someone who has blood boots!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 4, 2008)

Sin is not kiddin'...he is the #1 Lenalee hater on these forums.

But yeah...the only thing I find appealing about Lenalee is her possible pairing with Allen...that's all. 

Oh and is it just me or does Lenalee also have a soft spot for Lavi as well???


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

I guess she might like Lavi too?


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 6, 2008)

Chapter's out:

zandura of bolting flames read these chapters


*Spoiler*: __ 



This one was actually hilarious XD

And finally there seems to be a real reason for all of this "filler" mini arc. Seems interesting.

Komui is made of WIN.


----------



## Tossino (Jun 7, 2008)

Lenalee's got a soft spot for everyone. 

Though even Hoshino supports that pairing.  I dunno if any of you have seen this:


*Spoiler*: _Proof!_ 



Recap of Lenalee's interview, taken straight from the translation 

"Lenalee-san is now the age of love. What kind of man do you like?
----Um. I'm really into making sweet things right now, so I would like a person who would like sweet things and eat a lot for me.

"What else?"
-------A serious person, taking their mission seriously and get it done. Doing everything done as it should be is a very nice person who I can respect greatly.

"In other words, is there a type who you say 'no' to?"
-----Not really. If I like a person, I would like to respect every part of that person.

"Is a gambling person OK?"
-----I think a person who does it for fun is alright. Actually, a person who's strong at poker would be very amazing.

"In this kyoudan, is there are man who you particularly like?"
----......(Judging by the looks of Lenalee who flushed deeply and became silent, we believe she does have someone she likes!)

"Thank you very much. This was Lenalee-san's interview"



I got it from a DGM forum's AllenLenalee FC. 


Oh, and I'm back. 



Ok, that chapter was weird.  lol Komui.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 7, 2008)

I like Lenalee, but now that I think about it, she is kind of useless and timid... For a pairing she's OK though, but I have a feeling it would be an abusive relationship. Allen would have to keep her locked in the basement for it to work.

I don't really know if she cares much though, remember the Rhode seen when she kissed him? She was about 20 feet away and it never even showed her. But then, I suppose they were all about to die so it may have been the last thing on her mind.

I think she's gotten dumber since she lost her hair, anyone else notice that? Hopefully she'll swallow some of that long hair tonic that Allen got a wiff of before the end of this arc.

Oh, by the way, is it just me, or has Allen gotten... coarser lately? I like it a lot, but I remember him being very quiet, friendly and timid. Now he seems closer to Kanda.

And has anyone noticed that like 5 years seems to have advanced? If you go back to the first couple chapters Allen looks 12, now he looks 17. How long is it supposed to have been, exactly?


----------



## Tossino (Jun 7, 2008)

Why would Allen have to lock her in a basement? 

If you're talking about the manga there, I don't remember if she reacted or not. But in the anime she reacted all "Wtf?". And I doubt they would just add it randomly. 

But yeah, she sure has gotten a bit dumber. -_-' Hoshino messed that up. She used to be really powerful and smart and all, but after she took care of that lvl 3 named "Title" or whatever, she changed. And I don't get why it was to the worse, she should've changed to the better. Though maybe she acts more on impulses because she worries a whole lot more about her friends after that fight. I dunno. 

I agree on that. He's probably gotten affected by all the fights and has grown a bit less naive and more serious. But he's still a kind person, he just doesn't show it as often. I wonder why.

Maybe he's gone into puberty?  He's 15, so that must be the case don't ya think?


----------



## Sin (Jun 7, 2008)

Tossino said:


> Why would Allen have to lock her in a basement?
> 
> If you're talking about the manga there, I don't remember if she reacted or not. But in the anime she reacted all "Wtf?". And I doubt they would just add it randomly.
> 
> ...


Chapter 149

Lavi reacted, Queen Useless did nothing, BIG SURPRISE.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 7, 2008)

Lenalee seemed to get worse with her haircut, I'm sure it'll get better when she gets hit by the hair potion again!


----------



## Tossino (Jun 7, 2008)

Haha, yeah she needs her hair. 


*Sin:* I see.  Now that's weird.


----------



## Springlake (Jun 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> Link removed
> 
> Lavi reacted, Queen Useless did nothing, BIG SURPRISE.



Queen Useless wasn't shown at all so we know nothing of how she reacted 

But yeah, Allen's 15, with the longer hair there's no surprise he looks a bit different and older. Also he's matured quite a bit during the series.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 7, 2008)

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON THE MANGA?! Srsly. I'm actually glad there's a break next week. The author srsly needs to sit down and think about WHAT TO DO WITH HER MANGA. Everything is such a mess!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 7, 2008)

i still haven't seen the chapter cuz i'm waiting for blinktopia's release


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 7, 2008)

Screw Allen/Lenalee. This chapters proves Allen/Komurin X is where it's at  

Once he gets a new head of course.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 7, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> i still haven't seen the chapter cuz i'm waiting for blinktopia's release



are those the best?


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> Queen Useless wasn't shown at all so we know nothing of how she reacted
> 
> But yeah, Allen's 15, with the longer hair there's no surprise he looks a bit different and older. Also he's matured quite a bit during the series.


In the next page, Queen Useless has a completely blank face. If Queen Useless had a reaction worth seeing, it would have been put on that page, instead of her going "=/"


----------



## Springlake (Jun 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> In the next page, Queen Useless has a completely blank face. If Queen Useless had a reaction worth seeing, it would have been put on that page, instead of her going "=/"



In the very same page *Lavi*, Choji and Allen have the very same face as Queen Useless, i.e. blank faces


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> In the very same page *Lavi*, Choji and Allen have the very same face as Queen Useless, i.e. blank faces


Which means her expression was so useless the author didn't even feel like drawing it


----------



## Springlake (Jun 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Which means her expression was so useless the author didn't even feel like drawing it



Beats me


----------



## ardilla (Jun 8, 2008)

God, D Gray Man has gotten so fucking tarded out that I can't even stand to read it anymore. 

I cant tell if the mangaka smoking crack or weed but this shit is just way out of left field. She must have gotten her hand on whatever Oda was on when he wrote the Thriller Bark ark, which is a thousand times better than this shit.


----------



## Tossino (Jun 8, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Screw Allen/Lenalee. This chapters proves Allen/Komurin X is where it's at
> 
> Once he gets a new head of course.



:rofl



ardilla said:


> God, D Gray Man has gotten so fucking tarded out that I can't even stand to read it anymore.
> 
> I cant tell if the mangaka smoking crack or weed but this shit is just way out of left field. She must have gotten her hand on whatever Oda was on when he wrote the Thriller Bark ark, which is a thousand times better than this shit.



Yeah where it currently is it's weird.  I'm just gonna read it until the craziness ends like the silly DGM-tard I am. :3


----------



## El Torero (Jun 8, 2008)

I became a fan and supporter of the AllenxKomurinX pairingship. IS FULL OF WIN


----------



## Tossino (Jun 8, 2008)

lol, a bit maybe.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 8, 2008)

This chapter is made of epic fail. Actually, the whole mini-arc is.
Except the fan service from Cloud Nine, that was good.

Hopefully this hiatus will make Hoshino realise she needs to rethink these chapters...


----------



## Felix (Jun 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hi, I'm Sin, #1 Lenalee hater, nice to meet ya



I'm Felix. Short Hair Lenalee lover


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

She is not useless since she can give Allen an heir.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 8, 2008)

Miranda > Lenalee


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

Well there both pretty in my book.


----------



## Tossino (Jun 13, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2008)

where's mah new chapter?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll take Cloud Nine over Lenalee, Miranda, and Road Kamelot any day...and twice on Sundays.


----------



## EdgeoO (Jun 13, 2008)

> Yeah where it currently is it's weird.  I'm just gonna read it until the craziness ends like the silly DGM-tard I am. :3



I think it's tardy to drop a series you've been following for possibly years cause a few weeks aren't good.

More DGM gogogo


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 13, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> where's mah new chapter?



No new chapter this week.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2008)

What the hell is up with the current chapters... its like.. Fail.. in an epic way.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm liking them chapters!


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 14, 2008)

Me too. This chapter is freakin hilarious..
Everybody else just needs to be patient.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 14, 2008)

Luckyday said:


> Me too. This chapter is freakin hilarious..
> Everybody else just needs to be patient.



Besides, after two back-to-back hectic arcs (The Ark and the Invasion of the Order), we need a light-hearted arc to make us laugh.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2008)

ok.. so Kanda and Lavi got small b.c of some drug Komui made right???


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 14, 2008)

no chspter sucks, as if 15 pages are too much to handle. it's alredy very short, why takin' a break.
anyway, i hope this non-funny arc will finish soon and get back to original story.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 14, 2008)

Level 4 Akuma in all its epicness. Volume cover is definitely unique for Hoshino.


----------



## Felix (Jun 15, 2008)

So the new guy is on Kanda's team? Makes sense since they had a new slot


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 15, 2008)

fight in japan against merged akumas was completely useless and meaningless. i mean intead of merging them all why not let level 3 akumas pair up and take care of the exorsists one by one? that was not very wise.


----------



## Tossino (Jun 15, 2008)

EdgeoO said:


> I think it's tardy to drop a series you've been following for possibly years cause a few weeks aren't good.
> 
> More DGM gogogo



Indeed. 



shoko86 said:


> What the hell is up with the current chapters... its like.. Fail.. in an epic way.



Indeed. 



Giorno Giovanna said:


> Besides, after two back-to-back hectic arcs (The Ark and the Invasion of the Order), we need a light-hearted arc to make us laugh.



Listen to this guy/girl. 



Mat?icha said:


> fight in japan against merged akumas was completely useless and meaningless. i mean intead of merging them all why not let level 3 akumas pair up and take care of the exorsists one by one? that was not very wise.



Well it wasn't supposed to be impossible was it?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

If there were a merged level 4 akuma, who could win against it?


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't really mind this mini-arc, but I liked the chapters beofire it dealing with the Noah+ the invasion on HQ much more. I hope it soon get's it's self back on track.

But either way I'll still be reading it, so it does not matter all that much.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2008)

So I was bored and I decided to draw out the 14th's Score.



I didn't draw the emblem in the middle, simply because the details weren't clear enough to draw, but I'll probably sketch it in, once the anime shows it in more detail.


----------



## Tossino (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow nicely done. 


*Emperor Time*:  No idea.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow that a great drawing of the score.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2008)

Found Pics of the New Uniforms

Allen:


Lenalee:


Lavi:


Kanda:


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 17, 2008)

hmm lenalee's new haircut is really cute


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are great outfits and what nationality was Lavi again?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2008)

Why do you think he's my avatar and sig. He Resonates ownage.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree that he the strongest character in the whole manga.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2008)

If Had to make a tier of D.Gray Man currently it'd go like this

Top Tier:
Millenium Earl
Cross Marian
Road Kamelot

High Tier:
Allen Walker
Tyki Mikk
Winters Socalo
Claud Nine
Lenalee Lee
Froi Tiedoll

Mid High Tier:
Kanda Yuu
Lavi
Jasdebi
Aleister Krory
Skin Bolic

Mid Tier:
Noise Marie
Daisya Barry
Lulubell

Low Tier:
Miranda


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 19, 2008)

It too bad that Miranda is that weak.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 19, 2008)

Theres still those surpreme generals or whatever, I wonder if they are strong. Or just the old boss fucks like in many mangas.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 19, 2008)

Hopefully there really strong as well.


----------



## Sin (Jun 19, 2008)

Is the filler arc over? D:


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope, not yet. Hopefully next chapter will be the end of it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 19, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Nope, not yet. Hopefully next chapter will be the end of it.



Oh dear god I hope so!


----------



## Sin (Jun 19, 2008)

Is there anything redeemable about this arc, or is it completely skippable?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Is there anything redeemable about this arc, or is it completely skippable?



Oh god hun, do yourself a favour and SKIP IT. The only relevent parts were the scenes with Krory. D:


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Is there anything redeemable about this arc, or is it completely skippable?



Skip it like the worst tracks on a CD.


----------



## Felix (Jun 19, 2008)

Are those really the new uniforms or fan art?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 19, 2008)

@Felix yes those are indeed the new uniforms they will recieve shortly.

Well going by the spoiler's it looks like this little sub-plot does have some relevence. It'll allow us to see more of the dark experiments conducted by the Black Order.


----------



## Felix (Jun 20, 2008)

I kinda seen them before, but I thought they were just for some other project done by her
I'm happy they will be the official uniforms then

New chapter: Well, Lenalee looked kinda hot in the last panel. I see it's not just a comedy arc, it was all planned


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

Those drawings are messed up, looks like Lenalee has a beared.


----------



## Felix (Jun 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Those drawings are messed up, looks like Lenalee has a beared.



Thanks for telling. Now I can't unsee it


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 20, 2008)

Man this zombie-crap is boring as shit...


----------



## Drew8898 (Jun 20, 2008)

The new uniform pics for Allen and Lenalee aren't working for me.  I can see Lavi and Yu fine, though.  Anyone have a direct link to the Allen and Lenalee pics?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 20, 2008)

Level 4 Akuma is Top Tier too.


----------



## EdgeoO (Jun 21, 2008)

This filler manga arc (didn't know it existed until now, wish it didn't) is pretty fucking terrible. I'm an avid defender of manga's gone bad, anime filler, whatever, as long as i can get high and enjoy it why the fuck not. BUT JESUS CHRIST this is god awful terrible. I was already lying to myself that it didn't piss me off that DGMturned into 15 page chapters many months ago but now this!?!?!??!?!! UGHHH!!! SOOOO BAD. Please atleast have the decency to give something worth reading. !_! The last chapter was beyond bad, even for having no real content cooler shit could have went down.

BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 21, 2008)

THE MADNESS DOESN'T SEEM TO BE ENDING ANYTIME SOON.

I MISS THE NOAH FAMILY.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Well at least it will be over soon then it will have more of the Clan of Noah I hope.


----------



## Tossino (Jun 23, 2008)

Gee people, calm down.  I'm sure there's some meaning behind this, honestly.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah I think so too. 

I think the Komutiv D lady is going to like infuse with Krowry!

So he has like split personalities, new abilities, and his innocence evolves!

well hopefeully...


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 23, 2008)

The characters needed a rest.  Otherwise they just turn into robots who are always responding to problems.  Would get pretty boring.  I don't even really like the manga and I can see that.  If everything is always epicly problematic, then stuff like that gets mundane and uninteresting.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 23, 2008)

This arc isn't making much sense. Is it trying to be serious or funny? I can't tell.


----------



## Tossino (Jun 23, 2008)

I believe it's supposed to be some kind of comic relief for us, while at the same time having some kind of importance to the story.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2008)

It fails both at the same time.


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2008)

d gray man lately hasnt been making any sense  not to mention it fucking sucks


----------



## Tossino (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm sure it'll be full of win again as soon as this arc is over though.


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2008)

i hope it ends this week  i cant stand it anymore


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree that this arc is not my favorite arc in the story.


----------



## Tossino (Jun 25, 2008)

Not mine either.

I do love chibi Kanda and Lavi though.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree that this arc is not my favorite arc in the story.



just say its a piece of crap you wont get bashed  because i think all fans agree


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 25, 2008)

also, what's with hoshino and her 15 pages per chapter? getting lazy much? the same can be said for the current art.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2008)

I have to say this is one of my least favorite chapters, mostly because I'm at a loss of what the mangaka's angle might be right now.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Verification: Confirmed
Source: 2ch
ゾンビ編終わったよ。

コムイとの会話で幽霊は多少救われたっぽい

でも結局みんなゾンビになっちゃったぽくて　最終ページ　
　第164夜　黒の教団ホントに壊滅

尚、後日やってきたバクが苦労の末ワクチンを作ってなんとかしたとのこと

The zombie arc ends.

After talking with Komui, the ghost was somewhat saved, it seems.

But, in the end, everyone got turned into zombies, and on the last page - 164th Night The Black Order Truly Annihilated (you know, to go with the whole again, once more, once again, again and again theme of the chapter titles during this arc -ed.)

But, there's more. A few days later, after a lot of hard work, Bak finally prepares a vaccine and will do something about this.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 25, 2008)

About damn time this arc ends.

I need more Noah. Especially Sheryl.


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

thank god that piece of crap is finally finished ¬_¬


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 26, 2008)

Komui is one of the most annoying characters in a manga ever...


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

i know  i fucking hate him he's so annoying


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2008)

Finally its over


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

it seems everyone is relieved


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2008)

Forgot to say earlier. But your sig is made of WIN


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Forgot to say earlier. But your sig is made of WIN



thank you


----------



## Junas (Jun 26, 2008)

About time this arc is done, I was wondering more about this new Noah from the party. I'm hoping that he proves to be epic as Tyki Mikk or Road...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 26, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> About time this arc is done, I was wondering more about this new Noah from the party. I'm hoping that he proves to be epic as Tyki Mikk or Road...



Ditto. I wanna see what else he is like. So far all we got is he's a pedo with Road.


----------



## Goom (Jun 26, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> It too bad that Miranda is that weak.



She's a support type.  She possibly has the most useful power in the whole manga.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 28, 2008)

Finally this arc is over. Though this last chapter was better than the previous ones.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 28, 2008)

This arc was annoying I agree but this chapter was actually good. Komui remembering every experiment was pretty touching and Komurin blowing up after his dramatic speech was hilarious. Though I like everyone else am just glad it's over. This arc is the type of thing that will be _a lot_ more entertaining when read all at once a few months from now.

That being said I do wonder the implications here. Is the ghost going to become a side character now? If so, his possession power could become incredibly useful.


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2008)

this chapter was alright not as bad as the others


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 28, 2008)

nah mostly the ghost finaly could go to rest (and well it wasnt only 1person but acumulation/representation of everyone who died from past experiments) and so we wont see her again


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2008)

this was basically manga filler because it has nothing to do what so ever with the plot


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 28, 2008)

Ugh. I can't only imagine how long they'll drag it out in the anime


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Ugh. I can't only imagine how long they'll drag it out in the anime



 you just had to remind me  oh dear lord


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 28, 2008)

Is the new chapter out yet?


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jun 28, 2008)

No, I didn't even think about how long they were going to drag it out in the anime, depressed now.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 28, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Is the new chapter out yet?


Yeah:
Link removed


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 28, 2008)

What's up with this chapter? I thought that this arc was supposed to end with this 164...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 28, 2008)

It is over. Didn't you read the final page?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah. 
I see that now.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 28, 2008)

oh man, it's finally over. i didnt really enjoy this arc.
as many stated, just manga filler. i've never seen anything like this before, so lame.
now we'll get to see new developments on level 4 akumas and new noah's
of course new exorsist powerups as well


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 28, 2008)

Praise the lord it's finally over!! :')


----------



## enigma6 (Jun 28, 2008)

finally, I can find out about that new Noah.

lol, my thread is still on the first page.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jun 29, 2008)

I actually want heart information, if its awakened already like the Earl believes, maybe there are rogue exorcist with no affiliation to the black order, which would be awesome.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Which would go nicely with my theory


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2008)

God finally that stupid part was over. At least Krowry's back, and now they can get back to what's important.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jun 29, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Which would go nicely with my theory



A theory about what I said? I'd actually like to hear it.


----------



## Sin (Jun 29, 2008)

FILLER'S OVER?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> A theory about what I said? I'd actually like to hear it.



Here's what I wrote a few pages back



			
				~Avant~ said:
			
		

> I've been doing some thinking and I've developed a theory.
> 
> Well All in all the Black Order doesn't seem like much of a threat to the Earl, and if he wanted to he could quite easily whipe them out in my opinion. But then I got to thinking about what the true purpose for the Akuma's might be, and why the Earl is so bent on the creation of them. As well as his connection to the Noah family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jun 29, 2008)

That actually makes alot of sense especially about The Earl.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you. lol.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 29, 2008)

The whole arc ended with the sentence at the end... wtf..?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nahh I think that Earl simply doesnt want to destroy Order becouse he needs to find the heart inocence... finding,fighting and destroying all 106 (if I remmember) inocence pices is long and hard work so he let Order to live since they are searching for heart too. Its better to have 2heads looking for the same thing then doing it alone ^^ 

So as we saw infiltrating or attacking order in any time Earl wanst is not a problem so mostly after finding the heart uses he will use full power to destroy all inocence pices with 1strike (less work and better results)

And I feel that Akumas exist becouse of inocence too... well there is needed balance in the world and like hevlaska told inocence evolves similar way to black mater , akumas wants to evolve becouse they want power to kill exorcist (that's why they were made for) so if there were no exorcists then no need for them (akuma is looking for inocence and inocence is looking for dark mater) 


And about chapter well it lookes like the ones infected with virus dont have memory of this... just like Krory even throught he met them chapter ealier now after beign cured for few sec. doenst recall that and he only remembers moments before infection 

Im happy that this crack is over so we can move to serious things again... hope Cross will came back so he could start the talk with Allen


----------



## Drew8898 (Jun 29, 2008)

um... the ending was horrible.  Just a box detailing that someone else came in and fixed everything.  Glad it's over, but... wow.  The author just seemed lazy.


----------



## enigma6 (Jun 29, 2008)

sure, but did you really want another chapter of this arc, I mean think of the trees man.

:shrooms


----------



## YoYo (Jun 29, 2008)

enigma6 said:


> sure, but did you really want another chapter of this arc, I mean think of the trees man.
> 
> :shrooms



rep for that insanely awesome smiley

On-T: never watched or read the grey man but it sounds awesome.


----------



## enigma6 (Jun 29, 2008)

It is, I assure you, well the manga anyway.

whoops, I didn't mean to make the anime sound bad, I was just being lazy.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jun 29, 2008)

I enjoy the manga more than the anime, but the anime isn't bad. Fillers are a pain but I do enjoy the voice acting and the battles which are very well done.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 29, 2008)

ZiBi21 said:


> Nahh I think that Earl simply doesnt want to destroy Order becouse he needs to find the heart inocence... finding,fighting and destroying all 106 (if I remmember) inocence pices is long and hard work so he let Order to live since they are searching for heart too. Its better to have 2heads looking for the same thing then doing it alone ^^
> 
> So as we saw infiltrating or attacking order in any time Earl wanst is not a problem so mostly after finding the heart uses he will use full power to destroy all inocence pices with 1strike (less work and better results)
> 
> ...



If that was the case then the Earl wouldn't have sent the Noahs to assassinate the Exorcist in the first place.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jun 30, 2008)

ZiBi21 said:


> Nahh I think that Earl simply doesnt want to destroy Order becouse he needs to find the heart inocence... finding,fighting and destroying all 106 (if I remmember) inocence pices is long and hard work so he let Order to live since they are searching for heart too. Its better to have 2heads looking for the same thing then doing it alone ^^
> 
> So as we saw infiltrating or attacking order in any time Earl wanst is not a problem so mostly after finding the heart uses he will use full power to destroy all inocence pices with 1strike (less work and better results)
> 
> ...



I disagree the fact that he sent out the Noah to attack and kill exorcist means he isn't going to wait patiently. He doesn't want the order to find the "heart", the fact that he states that it has awakened somewhere leads me to believe a 3rd faction exist.

A faction that believes the will of the innocence is far more important that the will of the church and thus does as it wishes. Think about it if innocence doesn't deem you a traitor, what right does the church have?


----------



## Drew8898 (Jul 1, 2008)

YoYo said:


> rep for that insanely awesome smiley
> 
> On-T: never watched or read the grey man but it sounds awesome.



It didn't have to be another chapter.  Hell, what was said in the box could have been drawn on one extra page.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 1, 2008)

About fucking time that shit ended. With the break and limited number of panels Hoshino uses it was fucking torment. 

Now hopefully we can actually get back to the plot.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank god. Seriously... those few recent chapters.. I wasn't feeling it.  ..


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Thank god. Seriously... those few recent chapters.. I wasn't feeling it.  ..



who was


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 1, 2008)

I really don't get why people hated it so much.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 1, 2008)

Me neither 

my favorite part is when komui says are you reever's secret love child.


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2008)

i demand more cross in this new arc though :vegatant


----------



## El Torero (Jul 3, 2008)

Spoilers coming to you at 300 km/h 


*Spoiler*: __ 






    * Allen, Lenalee, Jhonny and Komui get to the new Headquarters by boat.
    * It seems that the new uniforms are warm.
    * Lenalee and Jhonny are delighted to be able to refer to Allen casually, without honorifics. (I think that means they refer to him as 'Allen' instead of 'Allen-kun', meaning they've become closer friends.)
    * They'll face Komui and Cross's true intentions. Even though it's only the people who know the song that can move the Ark, Allen is really the only one who can control it. So Allen was the only one who went ahead to the New HQ and used the Ark to connect the New HQ and the Old HQ's gates.
    * Bookman and Lavi appeared from the the gate.
    * Because the moving-in is tomorrow, today the two of them came on behalf of the Bookman Clan's business.
    * Leverrier, who just knew of the gate's connection, appears.
    * Under the pretense that he has to connect the gate (for Leverrier), Allen was sent through the gate first but it was really for the sake of cross examining Allen.
    * Bookman logs (what will be done/said by) the Secretary, Komui, etc. and Lavi logs Allen while Allen's left arm is sealed (the actual word could mean art, means, technique, way, or method so I'm just guessing here)? It looks like it has been sealed by something bandage like and it seems excessively heavy.
    * There's a room that they were led into.
    * Cross was in the room, in front of the door and they'll enter (the room) and talk next week.


----------



## Vault (Jul 3, 2008)

it seems i got my wish after all


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



aw man i thought they were going to use the Ark as headquarters


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 3, 2008)

^^^ I was hoping for that too actually...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 3, 2008)

Seems like this and next weeks chapter will be very interesting.


----------



## Felix (Jul 4, 2008)

So the new uniforms are those brown ones?
I like the new hq


----------



## Cipher (Jul 4, 2008)

Lenalee's hair is growing back!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2008)

How come lenalee looks so beautific now? Is it cause of her new hairstyle or her new uniform!? Hoshit its both!


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2008)

make allen a general already


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh that's right...I forgot that Allen was an "unofficial" general. 

Btw...is it just me or did some ppl think that the dialogue was messy...
...like I read many of the bubbles and thought, "nah, he/she wouldn't say that...let me see who else is in the panel..."


----------



## Taxman (Jul 5, 2008)

did...did the manga just have a filler arc?

seriously what exactly did the whole Ghost in the Black Order do for the overall story?  Felt like one big piece of filler and now were back to "lol Allen could be a traitor"



> I really don't get why people hated it so much.


it seriously felt like something the anime would do for filler....but in slow weekly manga form


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow Lenalee looks so beautiful  And the new headquarters looks like a palace, though the last one has seemed more safe.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2008)

i enjoyed this chapter very very much  maybe he's gonna fight cross to see if he has what it takes to be a general


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 5, 2008)

Taxman said:


> did...did the manga just have a filler arc?
> 
> seriously what exactly did the whole Ghost in the Black Order do for the overall story?  Felt like one big piece of filler and now were back to "lol Allen could be a traitor"
> 
> it seriously felt like something the anime would do for filler....but in slow weekly manga form



I agree. It was pretty much crap. I think Hoshino might've done it because she had some problems getting the future plot together or something, so she created a quick short arc that was easy to write so she'd have some time to work on the plot.


----------



## Setoshi (Jul 5, 2008)

Or just to fuck with our heads.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 5, 2008)

At least the crap ends, and the real shit begins


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 5, 2008)

Next week is Cross Marian week, with his appearance in both the Anime and Manga.


----------



## Tossino (Jul 6, 2008)

wOOt! x''D Cross is win!


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2008)

i cant wait for the anime  

cross pwning tyki like fodder  im in


----------



## Salent Aurion (Jul 6, 2008)

Holy sh*t, can't wait until next week's chapter and episode, especially for Cross Marian AND of course, Allen's conversation with Cross.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 7, 2008)

I wonder what Cross will tell Allen?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2008)

For some reason, I feel as if though Cross will betray Allen in someway. But only later it'll be revealed to have been a part of Cross' plan to trick the Order.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 7, 2008)

Indeed.            Cross > Tyki


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2008)

the way he got pwned  even with a power boost


----------



## Tossino (Jul 7, 2008)

Cross' plan to trick the Order?  Totally. 

Hell yeah, I've wanted to see the Cross and Tyki fight animated ever since I read it in the manga.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2008)

Indeed, they're my two favorite characters in the entire manga.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2008)

I love Allen.  He looks so damn cool in the recent ch. This is a good recovery from the past few (failed ) chapters.


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

i hope allen fights cross 

more cross ownage is needed


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2008)

Why would they fight?


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Why would they fight?



for all we know its a fight to see if allen has what it takes to be a general 

and i just like when cross owns stuff


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think they should fight. Cross is not *that* awesome..  Allen and Linali did all the work against the Lvl4 akuma, and Cross came in the last minute to kill it.  Not awesome at all.  Don't be fooled.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> I don't think they should fight. Cross is not *that* awesome..  Allen and Linali did all the work against the Lvl4 akuma, and Cross came in the last minute to kill it.  Not awesome at all.  Don't be fooled.



BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

i second avant


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2008)

^  what is this bullshit


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

such blasphemy i know


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2008)

It's the truth.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2008)

Treasonous Swine!!!


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

i second avant again


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2008)

I third Myself


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

cross is in your D gray man, terrorizing your tyki mikks and your lvl 4s


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2008)

And wearing badass glasses while doing so!!!!


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

cross has to be 1 of my fav manga characters of all time even with the little screening he has


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2008)

vault023 said:


> cross has to be 1 of my fav manga characters of all time even with the little screening he has



You gotta be kidding me. 

Allen is going to surpass him.


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> Allen is going to surpass him.



i shit you not shoko


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

Well Allen will someday become as strong as Cross at least.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 9, 2008)

Well its official according to the latest spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen is in fact the reincarnation of the 14th. So Allen really is a Noah. 

(On a side note, looks like we might be getting a new Noah of Wrath to replace Skin.)




This could spell disaster for the future of the Order


----------



## spaZ (Jul 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If that is true than that is fucking retarded.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 10, 2008)

I like what I am hearing from this spoiler.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 10, 2008)

Can't say I'm surprised. I was actually expecting something like that...


----------



## spaZ (Jul 10, 2008)

Now they are saying that it might be fake or worded wrong.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 10, 2008)

I see and I wonder what the real spoiler about?


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i aint surprised if this is true


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 10, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Well its official according to the latest spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, after reading the manga for so long, I have to say I wouldn't be really surprised with Allen first time being able to use the Piano to save everyone.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



where is his noah haxx


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't we all.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2008)

seriously the wait for this chapter has been killing me


----------



## Shibo (Jul 11, 2008)

Im confused.. I dont get it. lol. Who's the dark haired boy in 166 : /


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jul 11, 2008)

and who is the clown?


----------



## Shibo (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like the boy is Mana? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



size of Rashomon I got confused because he seemed to have the same arm as Allen : / But maybe Im wrong? lol. I still dont really get it . XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2008)

HOLY SHEEEETTT!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 ALLEN IS THE RESURRECTED 14th!? Mana the clown lawl! I guess allen bought some hair gel or something too, cause allen had spiky hair when he was younger...i can't belive what a big change he underwent while in mana's care, he was a freakin brat as a kid, but i can somehow see him returning to this form when the 14th's memories are fully implanted again inside his head..


----------



## Shibo (Jul 11, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> HOLY SHEEEETTT!!!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So you think Mana is the clown and Allen the kid? That made most sense to me too at first but if it was Allen he acts compleeeetely different and also looked nothing like Allen except for his arm? Im so confused. xD haha


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2008)

dou chigau yo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Mana is the clown and Allen the kid? That made most sense to me too at first but if it was Allen he acts compleeeetely different and also looked nothing like Allen except for his arm? Im so confused. xD haha




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Its allen alright, mana even calls him allen, and he doesn't know who he is, which leads me to believe that this is when they met...i'm pretty sure i know now why allen's hair goes up like a super saiyan when he activates crownclown..it was the 14th's memory acting up when he invoked all these times, not just a design style to make him look cool...from an earlier shadow pic, the 14th had the same hair style as allen did when he was a kid..hmm


----------



## Shibo (Jul 11, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Its allen alright, mana even calls him allen, i'm pretty sure i know now why allen's hair goes up like a super saiyan when he activates crownclown..it was the 14th's memory acting up when he invoked all these times, not just a design style to make him look cool




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah about that friend thingy.. I see, I get it now :3 thx. Its not really his spiky hair I was confused about, more like the color. And when they talk about the 14th and Mana as brothers, and you see this pic: size of Rashomon Thats that kid right? with the 14th? But than wouldnt it be Mana O_o" ?

Ah well, you're probably right  Im just gonna carefully re-read the chapter XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2008)

dou chigau yo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah about that friend thingy.. I see, I get it now :3 thx. Its not really his spiky hair I was confused about, more like the color. And when they talk about the 14th and Mana as brothers, and you see this pic: size of Rashomon Thats that kid right? with the 14th? But than wouldnt it be Mana O_o" ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 the flashback pic there is when they were kids, mana's with the pony tail, 14th is with the spiky allen-kid like hair, apparently the 14th left and came back when mana was an adult in the form of boy allen..they look exactly the same


----------



## Shibo (Jul 11, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the flashback pic there is when they were kids, mana's with the pony tail, 14th is with the spiky allen-kid like hair, apparently the 14th left and came back when mana was an adult in the form of boy allen..they look exactly the same



!!! I see now, hahahah
wow im so slow today  
thanks for clearing it up X"D


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2008)

dou chigau yo said:


> !!! I see now, hahahah
> wow im so slow today
> thanks for clearing it up X"D



xD NP!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Although i wonder how allen will feel, being an immortal and all...this is truly ironic though, allen being a noah, which are directly against the God, is the one most loved by him(the God) xD


----------



## Shibo (Jul 11, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> xD NP!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Indeed, Im excited to see how this will continue


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 11, 2008)

Remember that when Allen was a kid his hair was originally a different color(that was revealed a long time ago), I'm guessing once Mana died, the 14ths memory activated, and thats when Allen got the gray hair. (Which would make for a better excuse, than the shock of Mana's death)


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 11, 2008)

I put together that the boy was Allen because of Link removed you can see his hand. And then I just assumed the clown was Mana cause that was the only thing that would make sense to me.

As for him getting the 14th's right after Mana's death I'm not too sure. Plus him getting white hair because of that doesn't really make sense. I just don't think it happened right after because he never really had any visions of the 14th, dreams about the 14th or anything like that. I didn't think it "truly" activated until Cross made him play the song on the Arc, and that's when the memories began returning to him afterword. Nothing shows that Allen got it before that point.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 11, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I put together that the boy was Allen because of Link removed you can see his hand. And then I just assumed the clown was Mana cause that was the only thing that would make sense to me.
> 
> As for him getting the 14th's right after Mana's death I'm not too sure. Plus him getting white hair because of that doesn't really make sense. I just don't think it happened right after because he never really had any visions of the 14th, dreams about the 14th or anything like that. I didn't think it "truly" activated until Cross made him play the song on the Arc, and that's when the memories began returning to him afterword. Nothing shows that Allen got it before that point.



I think you clicked on the wrong link. The link forwards to the Eyeshield Manga, or am I in the wrong here?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh man and didn't Allen turn Mana into an Akuma? Fourteenth has so much to hate the Earl for.

edit : And also another reason to say that the boy was Allen and the clown was Mana,is the quote on the cover page "A time from his memories / the words he exchanged with that man" and the second page says "Reminiscence that lead to the core of everything".


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually, it has already been explained that the reason Allen has white hair is b/c of his anti-akuma parasite type innocence, which is integrated into the host and consumes a lot of energy. This is also the same reason that Allen can or rather has to eat so much to maintain his energy.

But I mean, most of us saw this coming...the whole 14th business...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2008)

But that is still badass though, allen being such a smartass when he was a kid is a clear departure from how he is now..if he ever transformed back into that that would be kickass IMO, his polite english gentleman side is fine, but it would be a nice change of pace...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^ I know what u mean...like in Air Gear, when Akito/Agito switches off depending on the situation.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Mana is the Kid and the 14th is the clown?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Mana is the Kid and the 14th is the clown?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No...allen is the kid and mana is the clown, by that time the 14th is probably already dead, allen was remembering the event as it happened years before, i noticed the anime fuxxed up his personality too lol but i guess that's TMZ's problem


----------



## spaZ (Jul 11, 2008)

Allan being the 14th is pretty stupid, though I wouldn't be surprised that there might be a twist to it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Allan being the 14th is pretty stupid, though I wouldn't be surprised that there might be a twist to it.



First of all, put that in tags cause your spoiling a lot of people, secondly


*Spoiler*: __ 



 If that's your opinion on it fine, i'm pretty sure that's like .001% out of 100%


----------



## spaZ (Jul 11, 2008)

Chapters already out... I don't have to spoiler tag it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Chapters already out... I don't have to spoiler tag it.



You should if people haven't read the chapter yet, doesn't matter if its out or not, i've gotten penalized for that same thing


----------



## The Boss (Jul 11, 2008)

ugh.. I love Allen. 

.... I forgot most things in regards to the 14th already.. time to reread the manga.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 11, 2008)

lenali needs to be more ladylike. She sitting in a way that shows everything in one panel 

especially if she wears thongs


----------



## Springlake (Jul 11, 2008)

She's just 16 8ghosts, she's still got time to grow 

Also, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen being the 14'th / revived 14'th was something quite a few people I believe already began suspecting even since the piano incident. But then again after Road's remark a few chapters ago of how Allen could join them as a Noah if they removed the Innocence from him pretty much confirmed this already.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't mind if Allen is a reincarnation of the 14th...that is what I expected but I wish that there was more to it...meh, maybe it is me cuz I anticipated it; after all, twists lose their edge if they are expected


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm trying to catch up since I left off in the filler arc (Chap 160) but it's so horribly hard to read it T__T

It's just so bad.

I got through 1 chapter, and now I'm at 161 D:


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jul 11, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> ugh.. I love Allen.
> 
> .... I forgot most things in regards to the 14th already.. time to reread the manga.



i have to re-read too.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2008)

Not much of a surprise. Only the part about Mana really.

I loved Cross' line to Allen


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 12, 2008)

What I still don't understand is Cross' statement "I promised the 14th to watch over Mana..." when did the 14th die? :/ For some reason I had the impression that the 14th died long long ago and Cross doesn't seem that old!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 12, 2008)

man, i'm confused now. now if they force allen to awaken to 14th fully, whose side is he gonna support, more importantly how is he gonna use innocent???

anyway, seems very nice plot twist but i hope mangaka handles it nicely.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 12, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> What I still don't understand is Cross' statement "I promised the 14th to watch over Mana..." when did the 14th die? :/ For some reason I had the impression that the 14th died long long ago and Cross doesn't seem that old!



It was revealed that a Noah is given his or her number based upon when the Noah was born.

Thus, Road is the 1st because she was the first Noah to ever be born. And despite her appearance, she is in fact the oldest of all the Noahs. Also note that Noah seem to be near immortals. Road's age must be atleast or close to 2000 years. 

By the way, it is not like a Noah is born yearly. Instead, judging by the biblical timeline to the current time of the manga (1800s)...it looks like a Noah is born every few centuries. And many more can in fact be born.

Therefore, the 14th is the youngest of all the Noahs...he was also killed by the Duke Millenium for betryaing the Duke by speaking to and/or giving something to General Cross Marian that is detrimental to the Duke's plans. It is not hard to imagine the 14th, perhaps a few hundred years old, speaking with Cross.



Mat®icha said:


> man, i'm confused now. now if they force allen to awaken to 14th fully, whose side is he gonna support, more importantly how is he gonna use innocence ???



In short, the 14th did not want to destroy humanity. And therefore, worked against the Duke. I believe that the 14th would side with the order and if need be kill his own brothers and sisters...

what we don't know about the 14th is what he was with respect to Noah...or maybe I missed this part...

for instance, Road is the dreams of Noah, Tyki is the pleasure of Noah, and Skin was the anger of Noah.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 12, 2008)

Road is just the first born of this generation isn't she? From what I understood when the Earl appears Noah's aren't too far behind. Road just happened to be the first to awaken it doesn't necessarily mean that she is 2000 years old. Consider that Kamelot didn't even know what the 14th had attempted, meaning he was probably awakened after the 14th.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 12, 2008)

the 14th is the musician of Noah, and seems like you make long ass posts wherever you are s_m22  So I just caught up to this series, so i plan to make myself a resident poster here

I saw this twist when Allen first operated the arc, the only thing I wanna know is what can Allen really do with the power of his Noah


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2008)

the earl actually showed up 7000 years ago, so if the earl showed up at that time, are you saying that they(the noah) showed up then as well?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 12, 2008)

yes 4000th post...does anyone have idea how long I have waited for this moment...all the stalking has finally paid of...MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

*@Insomniac:*...I can't help it, I try to be thorough no matter what I am posting about...

*@crossclowned:* No...u are totally missing point...the 14th is the youngest b/c he is the most recent to "awaken" and Road is the oldest b/c she was the very first to "awaken." In fact, it was Skin who directly said that Road was indeed the oldest of all the Noahs, despite her appearance.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah oldest because she was the first to "awaken" her Noah side that doesn't necessarily mean she is 4000 years old.

Neither Tyki or Sheryl knew what the 14th had tried to do if he was truly the last to awaken they would surely know. I'm sure there have been previous Noah who have awoken, have died and passed on their memories, just like the 14th did with Allen. Of the current Noah I have no doubt that Road awoke first. Now the memories the 14th represented were probably the last to awaken in some time or another.
here

Consider that Skin had 7000 years worth of Noah memories, yet he himself hadn't lived 7000 years. I'm sure there have been other Noahs, Roads just the first of this generation.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^ oh..._now_ I get what ur seeing...yes, u are correct, she is the oldest of her generation...

...but there may have been other Noah generations...


----------



## Springlake (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, the actually Noahs are the beings living inside the human hosts, sort of like the Vaizards in Bleach I guess. So while the actuall Noah might have lived for longer then host neccesserily hasn't. Then it's also the part of them actually regaining all of their memories, perhaps something to do with a change of host? I don't know, just speculating here.

That would explain why the 14'th could have awakened earlier then the other Noahs even though he has the last number.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yup that's what I was trying to say.


----------



## Springlake (Jul 12, 2008)

I realized it after I had hit the *post* button


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 12, 2008)

@s_m22: I know ya can't help it, and anyways their fun to read, I was just observing that it wasn't just in the air gear thread. Oh and I got the 20,000 post in the brawl thread 

And as for the discussion, yeah the current generation aren't immortal, it's the Noah inside them that are, or atleast that's what I get from this.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 13, 2008)

U GOT THE 20,000THE POST ON THE BRAWL THREAD?!?!?!?!?!?!

Nice...very nice...u definitely outdid me...kudos to u...

Btw...has the name of the new Noah looking dude been released...the one who is Road's "father." If it has, I missed it or I just can't recall it...


----------



## Springlake (Jul 13, 2008)

Sheryl.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 13, 2008)

Or he can also be called "Cyril" either one is fine till we get an accurate translation from an official source


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 13, 2008)

gotcha...thank u to both Darkziroth and Inuhanyou.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe it's just my thing about clowns but that new chapter was so creepy...

Expected but still awesome news about allen.  I like where this is going and the mention of these "Crow" intrigues me as well.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 14, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Maybe it's just my thing about clowns but that new chapter was so creepy...



I totally felt the opposite, since that whole clown scene reminded me of The Dark Knight.  

I really like where the story's going now that the craptastic fuckfest of a filler is finally over and done with. D: 

CROSS NEEDS TO GO INTO BATTLE AGAIN, I NEED TO SEE THE GRAVE OF MARIA. SHE IS ONE FIERCE BITCH!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 14, 2008)

yea seriously, the filler could have been a separate "omake" arc, it didn't have to be put down as apart of the storyline you HAVE to slog through


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 14, 2008)

Ahhh. Finally got around to reading the latest chapter.

So Mana was the 14th's brother and now we know that the 14th's memories are implanted inside of Allen. Creepy enough as it is, but I want to know what's going to happen to Allen. I have a hunch that we're going to see some new Noah here in the new future. 

And another uniform change! I must say, the red on all the uniforms is a nice add on.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 14, 2008)

I really want to know why "Crow" is so dangerous, I mean how are they that strong?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 14, 2008)

So does Mana being a clown at one point in his life have any relation to why Allen's Innocence evolved into Crown Clown?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 14, 2008)

Iceman said:


> So does Mana being a clown at one point in his life have any relation to why Allen's Innocence evolved into Crown Clown?



 i guess its possible that his innocence inadvertently modeled itself after his closest person


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 14, 2008)

allen has always been associated with clowns and I'm pretty sure he mentioned to Lenalee he was one earlier in life in the resetting town arc.  I just thank god he doesn't look like Mana's creepy ass because I never would have touched this series...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 14, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> I really want to know why "Crow" is so dangerous, I mean how are they that strong?



I am wondering this too...


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 14, 2008)

If "Crow" is that powerful, why not fight akuma with them? I kept thinking that maybe the y used some type of Dark Matter like the Noahs, but to a lesser degree. It just seems the Order higher up is hypocritical when it comes to these things aka using Allen to move HQ and to fight Akuma, but having him watched due to the 14th incident.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 14, 2008)

The Order does seem hypocritical. 

For instance, who the fuck did they think they were to have imprisoned Lenalee and have her fight as an exorcist??


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 14, 2008)

They dont care about the exorcists there, like leverrier said, they are only a vessel to enforce the vatican's will, the members themselves hold no meaning, komui's influence is the only reason they are treated semi-human, and even then they still have experiments in secret like with the togaochi


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 14, 2008)

Which seems crazy to me because come to think about it the innocence represents god's will. So if anything the exorcist should be the ones respected, they were chosen by God, not the other way around.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 15, 2008)

im curious what the real structure of the order is, up until the hitler guy showed up , it looked like the HQ was the top and for some reason koumi was in charge, but i always felt it was werid that some like him would be in charge, but know we learn of the assasin branch and all this other crap, where were they when every one else was being killed by noah
-so how is the 14th thing gonna work, allen loses his mind to the 14th, they merge into one, they stay how they are now, allen becomes the new 14th?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2008)

i always thought from cross's words, that allen was the reincarnation of the 14th and he was just getting back what he lost


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jul 15, 2008)

Wooohooo. More interesting stuff is finally happening! Ha ha. D.gray-Man is one of the few Manga I've read that can keep it interesting without much action, and with a great deal of talking. It just makes me want more.

Still...I had a hunch (like alot of other people) that Allen was somehow connected to the 14th. I thought Mana would be the 14th, though. =\

But what I want to know is this: Did Jasdebi survive his fight with Alister? I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that...he probably did. Now that's just what I think. How? Well...he just never received the same treatment as Skin. When he died, Road and Tyki were sad. But when Jasdebi "died"...there was nothing, and it was as if they didn't care. So I'm lead to believe that he's alive.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 15, 2008)

One thing...I always get this confused...

Jasdebi as one entity is a girl right??

but when it is Jas and Debi they are guys right??

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jul 15, 2008)

Not the clue. Ha ha.

I was always under the impression (when I FIRST saw them in the Manga) that Debbito was a guy and Jasdero was a girl. I later found that they were both guys, which game me an "=\" expression. I still think that Jasdebi is a male, though. Just...a very feminine one._ Very_.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 15, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, I was like you...

I thought Jas was a guy and Debi was a girl.

Later I found out that Debi was a guy and just liked to dress like a gothic hippy (isn' that an oxymoron??). 

And then...Jasdebi...looks like a girl...talks like a girl...

awww...shucks...this is getting way too complicated for my tastes...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 15, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> One thing...I always get this confused...
> 
> Jasdebi as one entity is a girl right??
> 
> ...



I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that when they are together as Jasdebi, they're probably a man.

But who knows? In the beginning of chapter 102, Jasdero (the one with the longer hair) threatens to, 'rape Lenalee even though they're both girls.' 

I think that people get JasDebi mixed up with them being both males because of their seiyuus.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

scan this thread, weve already had this debate, although i dont think it was conclusive, i thought both apart and together they were guys, and the one with long hair was like those bishounen male characters that had long hair, then someone pointed out that during the fight in the manga there was some reference to one of them or maybe there combined form being a girl

the reincarnation idea is plausible, but why then didnt allen have memories until recently, however, him being a reincarnation would explain why there are no details on allen's parents


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well Allen would still have parents, reincarnation just deals with the memories themselves, the parents don't affect that at least it hasn't been hinted at.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 17, 2008)

Its not reincarnation. Its about memories, from what I can tell it seems that these Noah memories get placed inside of a human and take control or something a long those lines.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

^but it appears the other noahs were born as such, i think they mentioned something about genes, so how does allen get the noah some other way


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am pretty sure Allen is an exception and just had the memories forced onto him. Just seems that way from last weeks chapter. Others are genes though it seems I do remember reading that.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jul 17, 2008)

So there are no spoilers yet for the upcomming chapter? Or are we even gonna have a chapter this week? I'm curious because it seems everyone else get's their spoilers quicker. =\


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2008)

From now on I'll try to post Spoilers as fast as I can find them.

Here we go:


> クロス「方舟で奏者の唄を知っていたのも弾けないはずのピアノが弾けたのもおま
> えじゃない全部１４番目の記憶だ」
> Cross: "When you knew the Player's song in the ark, that you were able to
> play the piano shouldn't have been able to play, not you all of the fourteenth'
> ...





> Second Spoiler:
> クロス「兆しはあっただろ？」
> Cross: "The signs are there, aren't they?"
> 
> ...



Here are Some Pics:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 18, 2008)

I see...so allen has to kill the person he loves the most if he becomes the 14th..who could it be, i wonder? -blatant sarcasm-  Due to a certain dream allen had of lenalee with the 14th stopping him from going to her many chapters back, and her focus in the last few pages, i think i could figure it out...


----------



## wertyu07 (Jul 18, 2008)

chap 167 ---> Chapter 167

hmm, so this means that allen has to die for the 14th to ressurect then the 14th will get his revenge on earl .... And allen has to kill someone that he loved? errr.When he becomes the 14th.???! (poor guy )


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 18, 2008)

wertyu07 said:


> chap 167 ---> Chapter 167
> 
> hmm, so this means that allen has to die for the 14th to ressurect then the 14th will get his revenge on earl .... And allen has to kill someone that he loved? errr.When he becomes the 14th.???! (poor guy )



If the 14th and allen can somehow find equilibrium, then that may solve the problem as well as give meaning to the name of the series..

(d gray man, allen being half human and half noah?)


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2008)

black + white = grey man

thats allen's next complexion  

you heard it from me first people


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 18, 2008)

Lol i said it before you xD


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 18, 2008)

I find difficualty in fully believing Cross' hypothesis.

For one, Innocence is the antithesis of the Akuma, and with Allen being a parasite type who's completely bonded with his Innocence I find him becoming a fully Noah a little hard to believe.

And secondly, None of the other Noah's seem to display a lost sence of self after bonding with there Noah, as evident with Skin Bolic


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 18, 2008)

Because allen is BECOMING the 14th, it isnt like just getting a blackside, the 14ths entire being that was there when he died will complete overshadow allen's

and, innocence probably can be overtaken if it gets replaced by something else, there's nothing saying it can't be


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 18, 2008)

First of all I hate the 14th and Mana right now, messing with Allen like that.

Second I'm pretty sure Allen's innocence is going to play some part in this, remember Cross Clown came from his will, his innocence saved his life, not the 14ths. I'm sure the innocence has something to do, plus the side panel has something interesting like the memories in Allen's heart.

and for the killing somebody he loves well I have 3 scenarios

1) Finally killing a Noah, remember Noahs even if the 14th was a traitor might still cry being family and all, he would be killing Tyki or etc. Remember how friendly Road and Tyki were.

2)Killing who he is, as soon as he becomes the 14th who he is seems to die.

3) Or somebody important like lenalee, but I seriously doubt that. 

Of all of them I find 2 the most likely, by becoming the 14th who he is is "dying", I really Allen beats the 14ths memories down, heck maybe he will find a way to transplant them to Leverrier, crosses fingers


----------



## spaZ (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmm maybe Allan can fight the Noah within him and take its power while he has complete control over it.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^ awww man, not another Bleach thing...with Ichigo having to beat Shirosaki (Hichigo) in the inner world to gain abilities/power-ups.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 18, 2008)

I like Cross in this chapter a lot hugging Allen! Felt good development for his character.

Mana looks terrifying as a clown.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 18, 2008)

What this chapter did to me was make me like Cross and Allen even more and hate Mana and the 14th.

Allen isn't a quitter, I'm sure thats why in 166 he told Komui he would continue on even if he were the 14th. Allen has fought through other things, I'm sure he can take down these memories.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 18, 2008)

Well if you cut off your suspence of disbelief, then logic would tell you that with Allen being the main protagonist, he will overcome this adversity.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 18, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> First of all I hate the 14th and Mana right now, messing with Allen like that.
> 
> Second I'm pretty sure Allen's innocence is going to play some part in this, remember Cross Clown came from his will, his innocence saved his life, not the 14ths. I'm sure the innocence has something to do, plus the side panel has something interesting like the memories in Allen's heart.
> 
> ...



The first one is very unlikely IMO. When Cross said "...someone *you* love" he meant someone Allen loves not some one the 14th loves. As for the second option, I don't see it happen 'cause it's just...hmmm so lame  I know what you mean by when Allen becomes the 14th he will "die" but that is not equal to "kill someone you love" 
So, the 3rd option is most likely, since he loves his friends and all.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 18, 2008)

Shounen main character dying before end of series, I think not 
Shounen main character not conquering in the face of defeat, and not gaining a nifty powerup while they're at it, I think not


----------



## Felix (Jul 18, 2008)

For some reason, that whole question gave me the vibe that Cross would have to end up killing Allen later on due the Black Order pressing him on...

I just can't shake of that feeling


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 18, 2008)

It could also be a test though since the whole conversation was being listened on. Maybe they are testing him and asking what he would do. If he had to kill someone he loved in the order, what would he do.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 18, 2008)

I really have a feeling that sooner or later Allan might end up leaving the order and going out fighting by himself or with Lavi and some others going with him.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 18, 2008)

I think after having this conversation, Allen will try to speak with the people who also went through what he is, namely the Noah.

The only to understand whats inside him is by going to the very source, I see a nice long conversation between him and Tyki or Road not too far away.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 18, 2008)

Felix said:


> For some reason, that whole question gave me the vibe that Cross would have to end up killing Allen later on due the Black Order pressing him on...
> 
> I just can't shake of that feeling



Good thinking, though I doubt anyone can make Cross do anything against his will


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 18, 2008)

Great chapter, as long as the author takes this some other way then Bleach, which I'm confident she will.  Hell this entire series could be called "Bleach done right."



~Avant~ said:


> I think after having this conversation, Allen will try to speak with the people who also went through what he is, namely the Noah.
> 
> The only to understand whats inside him is by going to the very source, I see a nice long conversation between him and Tyki or Road not too far away.



i like that idea very much, but I'm not sure if it will pan out.  They might be holding a bit of a grudge from last time..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 18, 2008)

Road still seems to hold some effection for Allen though


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 18, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I think after having this conversation, Allen will try to speak with the people who also went through what he is, namely the Noah.
> 
> The only to understand whats inside him is by going to the very source, I see a nice long conversation between him and Tyki or Road not too far away.



I like this idea too, not only because of the conversation, but what might happen in the obvious fight that would occur afterwards. 

Now that I think about it, The Earl did say that the 14th was using Allen as a tool and the 14th had joined with the innocence so it isn't accidental. The Earl does add alot of other questions with these two pages.

After chapter 286 pg. 8
After chapter 286 pg. 8

Wasn't Allen born with his hand as it was already? So it couldn't just be the innocence chosing Allen because of the memories right? I really think it wasn't just nearest host, but the 14th really handpicking who he chose just because of these two pages.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 18, 2008)

Indeed this is a very deep mystery, with several un-answered question, and even more plausible conclusions. 

D.Gray Man has really shaped up into a great manga, since chapter one.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2008)

Just started reading it, it seems great so far.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 18, 2008)

You're gona love it. Its a great series, it gets especially good from chapter 52 onwards.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 18, 2008)

It really has, the characters especially have grown on me. I'd never found myself liking both the "good" and "bad" sides in a manga. It's just hard to hate the Noahs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 18, 2008)

FUCK AWESOME D GUREI is great, has been for a long


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 18, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> It really has, the characters especially have grown on me. I'd never found myself liking both the "good" and "bad" sides in a manga. It's just hard to hate the Noahs.



Only noah that I don't actually like is lulu bell.


----------



## Felix (Jul 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Just started reading it, it seems great so far.



You will love it. The artstyle is amazing and the story interesting and different from the normal.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's a list of all the un-answered questions presented so far.

1: What do Lenalee's dreams mean?
2: What do Allen's dreams mean?
3: How are Allen and Lenalee's dreams connected?
4: Is Lenalee the True Heart?
5: Is Lenalee a decoy Heart?
6: Whats the connection between Lenalee and Allen's Innocence?
7: Why did the 14th betray the Earl?
8: Exactly what dreams, is the Earl having?
9: What is the true purpose of the Akuma?
10: Who are the remaining Noah?
11: What is their role in all of this?
12: What was the 14th's and Cross Marian's connection?
13: What exactly are these "Crows", what is there purpose?
14: Who is Kanda searching for?
15: What is the true history of the Bookmen?
16: What exactly happened to Tyki Mikk?
17: Who exactly is the Millenium Earl?
18: Did the 14th really choose Allen by coincedence?
19: What else the the Black Order hiding?
20: To what End does the Earl deliberatly allow the Exorcist's to exist?

all these and many more.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting chapter...I wonder what the author is gonna do with the story now...D:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 18, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Here's a list of all the un-answered questions presented so far.
> 
> 1: What do Lenalee's dreams mean?
> 2: What do Allen's dreams mean?
> ...



Excellent questions avant, i for one am most curious to see allen and lenalee's connection explained, at first i thought it was the heart but lavi also commented on it and said the heart was only found within one..they are the only two who have had such changes around them..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 19, 2008)

You forgot a big question, Why is Allen called the Destroyer of Time?
-it seems like its gonna related to this new revelation regarding the 14th
-does anybody else think that a. mana is a creepy fuck in the clown getup, and b. allen as a kid looked like mini kanada


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 19, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> It really has, the characters especially have grown on me. *I'd never found myself liking both the "good" and "bad" sides in a manga.* It's just hard to hate the Noahs.



*@Crossclowned:* ^^^ Read Monster AND Shin Angyo Onshi. 

But yes, I know what you mean. 

Oh yeah, u also might want to try Air Gear. This one (AG) may not be to your tastes but the other 2...DEFINITELY READ. 

Monster is easily one of the greatest mangas ever, if not the greatest. It is consistently ranked in the top 3 of all mangas. 

Shin Angyo Onshi, is actually a manwha (Korean for manga). This one is EPIC.

--------------------------------------------------

*@Avant:* Great list of questions. This should help us keep sight of what is happening in the manga and see how the plot is progressing.
Thank you.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 19, 2008)

Omg... this ch... omg... Allen.. No. No way.  It's so...  .. this is getting really good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 19, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Crossclowned:* ^^^ Read Monster AND Shin Angyo Onshi.
> 
> But yes, I know what you mean.
> 
> ...



i havent read the shin manga, but i love dgrayman , i dont care for monster, they are not very similar mangas at all, dgrayman is like a dark shounen, while monster, is just a very dark manga period-mystery thriller almost
-i like air gear though, ill have to pick it up again

id say the closest of the shounen mangas to dgrayman is hxh


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've read monster it was pretty good, just not the type I usually read, but summer boredom does that. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 19, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki and Crossclowned. Seriously READ Shin Angyo Onshi. It is by far one of the greatest manga I have ever read.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am about half way through, I'll finish the rest tomorrow and so far pretty awesome.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 19, 2008)

The latter half is where it simply becomes epic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2008)

Even though i saw this coming a mile away it must be tough for Allen learning that revelation and coming to grips with it =/


----------



## snaza (Jul 19, 2008)

I lovednD grey man when the art was awesome but after allen lost his innocence the art just went downhill to the trainreck it is now.  I still read it cuz it's awesome but i wish the art would go back to the way it was.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2008)

art? Trainwreck? I think she just wanted to expand her style a bit more..not to mention the fact that she was ill a lot, i think its pretty understandable for artists to change their styles up as time goes on


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm actually glad she started changing up her style, I still like it.


----------



## Sin (Jul 19, 2008)

Finally caught up 

Though, since it's been such a long time since I read D.Gray, I have a couple of questions, hopefully someone doesn't mind answering:

1. Why was the Vampire unable to wake up? (Was it just the fight he had against the noah, or something else?)
2. Chapter 166, no idea who those two are o_O


----------



## Felix (Jul 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Finally caught up
> 
> Though, since it's been such a long time since I read D.Gray, I have a couple of questions, hopefully someone doesn't mind answering:
> 
> ...



1. Due to the spirit that released the virus, I think
2. Allen and Mana


----------



## snaza (Jul 19, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> art? Trainwreck? I think she just wanted to expand her style a bit more..not to mention the fact that she was ill a lot, i think its pretty understandable for artists to change their styles up as time goes on



I didn't know she was sick, i knew it went on hiatus like in the middle of the linelee fight with the level 3. But the newer art is not pleaserful to the eye. the old art was smooth and pleasent.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 20, 2008)

I loved the smile Allen had on his face...it feels like one of the wry smiles...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 23, 2008)

Well its official. There won be any D.gray Man this week.

This week sucks balls no D.Gray Man or Negima.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 23, 2008)

Now I am bummed, no D. Gray Man or Negima? That is very lame.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 23, 2008)

awwwwwww mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was _really_ looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 23, 2008)

Weren't we all.

btw stud_muffin who are those dudes in your sig?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 24, 2008)

_Damn._ No Gary-man means this week is gonna suck.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 24, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Weren't we all.
> 
> btw stud_muffin who are those dudes in your sig?



The girl on the right is Om, The Water Queen of Sleeping Forest. The warrior on  the left is her regalia's visual form. My sig is from Air Gear. She appears about 120 chapters into the manga.

-----------------------------------------------------------

On topic: So, do u guys expect the next chapter to shift scenes (to the Noah, for instance) or continue with Allen and the Order's new HQ.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 24, 2008)

Your sig alone makes me want to read Air gear


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 24, 2008)

*@Avant:* It is and Oh!Great manga (O!G is the the creator of Tenjou Tenge). 

The artwork is amazing...it is ecchi (at times)... the story _can_ be engaging. But it is the EPIC fights that are the real attraction (besides the ridiculously well-drawn chicks). I had some even better sigs from Air Gear but I elected to use this one for now.

Also, know that it is my *favorite* manga. Here is the link to the post explaining why: (it is *long* but you might find it helpful/beneficial). Fair game


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 24, 2008)

If you read Air Gear, it starts off with a neat plot,then its just pretty pages


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 24, 2008)

^^^ we could debate that...but for the most part, I agree.

see my post above (with the link)...it is the one I posted in the Top Ten Favorite Manga Version 4.0 thread.


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> If you read Air Gear, it starts off with a neat plot,then its just pretty pages


Essentially.

That's the big flaw with Air Gear.

If you want an amazing epic, engaging story, don't read Air Gear.

However, the fights are epic as hell.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 24, 2008)

^^^ Yeah...it has a plot...kind of...just not a brilliant plot like Monster's plot.

That is, as u said, its big flaw.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 24, 2008)

Its not taht Air Gear doesnt have a plot, its just not told well near the end.

In the begining when it was just about tricks ad stuff its understandable.


----------



## Sima (Jul 24, 2008)

I read a few chapters of D-Gray Man  I really liked it


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Its not taht Air Gear doesnt have a plot, its just not told well near the end.
> 
> In the begining when it was just about tricks ad stuff its understandable.


OG! tends to do this with his mangas but if you can muscle through and figure it out, it makes it all that much better. I mean it definitely isn't mind blowing, but when you can understand the plot, it gets pretty good, especially a few plot twists were AMAZING, but still it isn't an epic plot. But yeah I say you should try out Air Gear Avant, you might like it


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Your sig alone makes me want to read Air gear



dont  it doesnt make much sense


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, Air Gear is shit. >.> You could start reading it, then drop later.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2008)

i couldnt even understand most of the parts ¬_¬

but no dgm this week, fucking piss take


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 24, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> _Damn._ No Gary-man means this week is gonna suck.




Wish it was called Gary-Man. D.Gary Man.


----------



## Felix (Jul 24, 2008)

THE GARY MAN


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2008)

gary man :rofl


----------



## EdgeoO (Jul 25, 2008)

I cant wait to see where Allen's mentality goes from here +_+!


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 25, 2008)

Fucking shit. No DGM. Reborn better be good this week since Bleach & Naruto are still meh.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2008)

i have to say allen's reaction isnt 1 i would have expected 

i would fucking go nuts


----------



## Noitora (Jul 27, 2008)

More Krory.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2008)

i agree  

i only saw him in those fillers chapters


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2008)

No new chapter this week aswell


----------



## Felix (Jul 30, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> No new chapter this week aswell



What? Again. God damnit


----------



## The Boss (Jul 30, 2008)

what! why!  noees111


----------



## Felix (Jul 30, 2008)

She could be sick again. 
Or she is gathering new material


----------



## The Boss (Jul 30, 2008)

Waiting is no fun. I remember waiting 5+ months for Yuu Watase to get better so she could continue Fushigi Yuugi Genbu Gaiden.


----------



## Felix (Jul 30, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Waiting is no fun. I remember waiting 5+ months for Yuu Watase to get better so she could continue Fushigi Yuugi Genbu Gaiden.



I also remember when this happened back there when they were fighting Tyki


----------



## El Torero (Jul 30, 2008)

lol, I´ve just read some spoilers in Mangahelpers. I assume these are fake then 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The spoiler said someone shoots Cross and kills him at the end of the chapter. I assumed it could be true, but with Cross playing dead (that would allow him to be a free agent again


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 30, 2008)

Bummer. 

I'm guessing we are about to enter a new arc. Duh.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2008)

There is a new chapter this week...with new developments


----------



## The Boss (Jul 30, 2008)

Felix said:


> I also remember when this happened back there when they were fighting Tyki



 I would have died.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 30, 2008)

This weeks spoilers make me sad.


----------



## Felix (Jul 30, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> I would have died.



It wasn't even 2 weeks break. It was a whole month

God damnit at the spoilers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Tehmk (Jul 31, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


>



Damn, I need to catch-up on the manga.


----------



## Lucius (Jul 31, 2008)

i knew it was a bad thing to go in this thread.. but.. but.. damn


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2008)

wtf


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 is that cross whose head smashed to the wall???


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 31, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> is that cross whose head smashed to the wall???




*Spoiler*: __ 



More like he shot himself I think.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



why kill himself  if he's dead, there goes over 90% of my DGM interest, i probably wouldnt read it after this


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF @ Epic spoilers. Holy shit, if Cross really is dead, the next arc is going to be epic.
But I can see them say "Cross is still alive" next chapter and ruin the feel.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



allen killed cross


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess I was misinformed. EPIC spoilers.

As soon as I saw the Cross pic, I looked at it like a crime scene investigator. There is no way Cross' did it to himself, as the tear in the curtains would mean that there was some type of struggle.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2008)

no way cross is gone 

i aint reading this shit if this happens


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2008)

It was probably Howard Link


----------



## Yak (Jul 31, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I guess I was misinformed. EPIC spoilers.
> 
> As soon as I saw the Cross pic, I looked at it like a crime scene investigator. There is no way Cross' did it to himself, as the tear in the curtains would mean that there was some type of struggle.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless he went into an angry and self-loathing frenzy for not being able to protect his stupid pupil from the changes that are about to come and then he committed suicide.

But that is pretty much unlikely, I know that myself, totally out of character for Cross. Someone has a secret agenda here and Cross is dangerous to it, that's why he had to disappear. Let's hope he lives through it somehow.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm betting its some type of illusion via Grave of Maria


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 31, 2008)

It's a Genjutsu.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



q23oiaWL QW3434 D: I mean, wryyyy? Okay, part of me assumes that this is a ruse of some sort considering Cross' past tendency to run off and such. But still, nooo, that spoiler page broke my heart.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm betting its some type of illusion via Grave of Maria



 tought it was grave of maria too  it has to be


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lol believe it or not i hope its not a genjutsu..cross may be cool, but if even cooler developments sprout from this action, i wouldn't mind it at all


----------



## Felix (Jul 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, an illusion. What happens after they inspect the body? And burn it at the HQ? Exactly, tell me how he is pulling that illusion with Grave of the Maria
Unless we get a plothole. He is dead.


----------



## Springlake (Aug 1, 2008)

It's still entirely possible that he's just gravely injured and not completely dead yet. I hope


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow chapter wow! Also seems to be back at 17 pages yay!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2008)

Holy fuck @ spoilers!


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2008)

Ehh i find it hard ot believe someone would beat Cross in a gunfight : /


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2008)

Now after reading the chapter, I do feel as if this was staged.

I do want to see the reactions of the other exorcists though.


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2008)

Pretty good chapter.

Glad it's getting back on track.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2008)

I think everyone is. That filler arc was horrible. 

Also nice to see 17 pages again too.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Now after reading the chapter, I do feel as if this was staged.
> 
> I do want to see the reactions of the other exorcists though.



he aint dead  im sure of it 

and cross dying that quick  bullshit


----------



## Felix (Aug 1, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> I think everyone is. That filler arc was horrible.
> 
> Also nice to see 17 pages again too.



Yes 17 pages makes me feel comfortable again


----------



## Lucius (Aug 1, 2008)

hope you are right.. building up all the hype and then just killing him off like that? no wai !


----------



## Tay (Aug 1, 2008)

My heart is broken.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

What a chapter..!!! 

That panel with Allen and Linali sleeping was so cute. pek


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 1, 2008)

Cross has to rape Linali before he dies.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Cross has to rape Linali before he dies.



Allen would be mortified and dis-own Cross.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't care if Cross is dead or not, i'd actually like that, as it would probably make more events epic that are coming up. Nobody has died yet, besides tiedoll that is..cross getting owned is an good introductory event imo..

And no allen won't let cross touch lenalee,  Does it make me a bad person if i wanted to push jonny off the couch? :/


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 1, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Allen would be mortified and dis-own Cross.



Cross be not his father. 



Inuhanyou said:


> I don't care if Cross is dead or not, i'd actually like that, as it would probably make more events epic that are coming up. Nobody has died yet, besides tiedoll that is..cross getting owned is an good introductory event imo..
> 
> And no allen won't let cross touch lenalee,  Does it make me a bad person if i wanted to push jonny off the couch? :/



Allen can't do anything against Cross. 


Nah, really, AllenxLinali be a good pair.


----------



## BVB (Aug 1, 2008)

omg the badassest person in d.gray man is dead 

RIP cross


----------



## Tay (Aug 1, 2008)

He better not be dead.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

I dun care if cross dies.. Allen FTW!~ 



Inuhanyou said:


> Does it make me a bad person if i wanted to push jonny off the couch? :/


Not at all.. 



Tehmk said:


> Cross be not his father.


I meant dis-own as in dis-own him as Allen's master.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2008)

Damnit, I must have the next chapter, NAO. DGM is starting to flow good again after those horrible fillers.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 1, 2008)

bollocks did cross die just like that ¬__¬


----------



## Tay (Aug 1, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> I dun care if cross dies.. Allen FTW!~



Exactly. Allen is so awesome. pek


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 1, 2008)

Allen has been set up big time atleast that's what I am thinking. Course it's kind of hard to say he did it when he was sleeping on the couch with lenalee.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 1, 2008)

D.gray-man is finaly getting good again,so let the speculations begin "WHO SHOT CROSS" i think he is alive and is using grave of maria illusion to do fake hes death


----------



## The Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

luckythechi said:


> Exactly. Allen is so awesome. pek



my.. my friend..


----------



## namezox (Aug 1, 2008)

cant wait until  the next chapter. Allen will sure to be pissed off once he found out that cross "died".


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 1, 2008)

This can't be true! Where's avant? He must be upset about this...Oh and where is the damn chapter I can't find it?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 1, 2008)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cross better not be dead. Him and Tyki were what made D.Gray-Man for me. It'd be like losing half of a pie.

On a different note, looks like my theory about there being another side to the war is proving evident.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

DGM doesnt interest me anymore after this 

getting killed offpanel wtf is that


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 1, 2008)

Especially without a real Epic fight.

Cross deserved better


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

dying in battle is understandable  but getting shot  wtf 

cross can blitz bullets wtf


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 1, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> I dun care if cross dies.. Allen FTW!~
> 
> 
> Not at all..
> ...







Damn, just read the new chap.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



He got murdered off-panel, and it also seemed whoever did it, is mentally strong, didn't even look like a fight, knock, knock, then a panel of his head blown off. WTF? Or Cross wanted this? If so why did he pick up his gun in preparation.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it's pretty clear he got killed by someone he trusted...but I'll wait to judge this event until more information is known.  I can see why Cross was killed from an author's point of view but this is still pretty damn rough.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

maybe the 14th has already started to take over  

it was allen who killed cross but the soul was the 14th's


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 1, 2008)

Allen will go into depression.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

why would the 14th kill cross?  It will make more sense for the 14th to kill linali.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't jinx it.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> why would the 14th kill cross?  It will make more sense for the 14th to kill linali.



lol wat  

and shoko why do i have a feeling your loving this chapter


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 1, 2008)

Read past posts's Vault, Shoko be hating Cross.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

shoko i hate raiden from MGS4 do you know that


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't care if Cross is dead or not, i'd actually like that, as it would probably make more events epic that are coming up. Nobody has died yet, besides tiedoll that is..cross getting owned is an good introductory event imo..
> 
> And no allen won't let cross touch lenalee,  Does it make me a bad person if i wanted to push jonny off the couch? :/


Does it make me a bad person if I wanted to set Linalee on fire while she was sleeping on the couch?

Also, I'm really hoping Cross is actually dead so that the story becomes interesting. It'd be too shounenish for them to kill Cross then go "HAHA, JUST KIDDING"


----------



## The Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

*vault023 *:  I don't hate Cross.. I just dun like it how he gets credit for killing the lvl 4 Akuma when Allen and Linali did all the hard work..  We didn't even see him do anything but shot his bullets with some one liner.  which was pretty cool.. but Allen >> cross.... 

.. and Raiden is awesome.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> *vault023 *:  I don't hate Cross.. I just dun like it how he gets credit for killing the lvl 4 Akuma when Allen and Linali did all the hard work..  We didn't even see him do anything but shot his bullets with some one liner.  which was pretty cool.. but Allen >> cross....
> 
> .. and Raiden is awesome.



cross would have pwned that fodder he got cheap shotted with the rest of the generals

and yeah raiden is cool just messing i know how much you love him and his cyborg penis


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow. Cross...died.

Everything becomes more interesting...but dang...I can't believe it. Cross died. They better explain it and make it epic, or else I'll really be disappointed.

The rest of the chapter was interesting though.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

That was an epic chapter. Cross will probably die next chapter to show more insight on the situation though. But god damn DGM is getting good.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG they killed my Cross


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 1, 2008)

R.I.P

Cross Marian

One of the most Epic characters of all time. You'll always have a place in my sig.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

i really hope he's just heavily injured


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 1, 2008)

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS FUCKERY?!

He didn't even get a decent death scene.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 1, 2008)

what no Rememberance day for cross where we put him in our sigs.
 but it would be so lame if he is faking.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 2, 2008)

HE BETTER BE FAKING IT. GOSH HE'S TOO FIERCE&SEXY TO DIE.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope Cross is really dead.. that would prove what a F^g he was..  .. 



vault023 said:


> cross would have pwned that fodder he got cheap shotted with the rest of the generals
> 
> and yeah raiden is cool just messing i know how much you love him and his cyborg penis



DUn worry, I dun think Cross is dead.. .. unfortunately..  

.. Raiden,  ... He does epic cart wheels..!


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 2, 2008)

i dont know if cross' death was true or anything, but if he really died and we wont see him again i would be very disappointed, i just cant accept the fact that an awesome character like him was killed off this easily. some1 should give a slap into mangaka's face. still dont wanna believe he really died. 
i'm just sad


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 2, 2008)

holy shit, that was an insane chapter, although i dont think it was allen, just a setup to make allen look guilty and insure an execution or the like
-besides cross was a beast general, and the 14th is the song noah, cmon theres no way he would lose


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe the so-called " the another side of this war" is envolved in this? Well, i will miss Cross anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes i also doubt it was allen, but someone who set it up(not cross) so allen would be pointed at..since leverrier said that he'd decide allen's fate "tomorrow" i wouldn't be surprised if he was expecting something to happen during the night.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 2, 2008)

I was just wondering, is there any possibility that cross had ARRANGED his own death in advance to fuel some future development and that he had intentionally made it look like he was murdered with a struggle?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 2, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yes i also doubt it was allen, but someone who set it up(not cross) so allen would be pointed at..since leverrier said that he'd decide allen's fate "tomorrow" i wouldn't be surprised if he was expecting something to happen during the night.



Howard Link is suspect imo.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 2, 2008)

Hitler is the suspect.  I be betting on it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep, i also think it was leverrier, if allen goes on the run, my only wish is that he takes linali with him


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 2, 2008)

It'll probably be Kanda who hunts down allen, if he is forced to run.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Aug 2, 2008)

NOO WHY?! WHY CROSS HE WAS SO COOL


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 2, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yep, i also think it was leverrier, if allen goes on the run, my only wish is that he takes linali with him



With her innocence, nobody would be fast enough to catch them


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 2, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> With her innocence, nobody would be fast enough to catch them



Exactly 

(PS i wanna be apart of the CC respect thread when your done)


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 2, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> I was just wondering, is there any possibility that cross had ARRANGED his own death in advance to fuel some future development and that he had intentionally made it look like he was murdered with a struggle?



Anybody? Any thoughts?


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 2, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> Anybody? Any thoughts?


It's a possibility.
For him to go down without much of a fight (the room wasn't busted or anything, no sign of a struggle) seems pretty unbelievable.
When a general fights, people are bound to notice.

But maybe he was just pwnd by some silent über-technique.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe Crow is as dangerous as advertised.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 2, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yep, i also think it was leverrier, if allen goes on the run, my only wish is that he takes linali with him



Indeed for some sexin', to make him forget about Cross. 



Blizzard chain said:


> Anybody? Any thoughts?



I did also think of this, but Cross doesn't seem like the guy to set this up. ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 2, 2008)

Nor does he have been shown to have a technique that can cast genjutsu


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 2, 2008)

Something like this would only be a fleshwound in Bleach.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 2, 2008)

Well in bleach, they have the logic that more reiatsu = less mortal wounds..dgm however does not have that


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 2, 2008)

I still remember the time Renji fought Byakuya, I never seen that amount of blood ever.


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Something like this would only be a fleshwound in Bleach.



so true  

if cross was in bleach he would have just got up and walked 

too bad its not like bleach where reaitsu =/= durability


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 2, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> I was just wondering, is there any possibility that cross had ARRANGED his own death in advance to fuel some future development and that he had intentionally made it look like he was murdered with a struggle?


The fact that he grabbed his gun during the knock and seemed to expect to have to fight suggests that he wasnt planning anything.

Plus we still havent see what the rest of the room looks like, for all we know the half we cant see is completly destroyed.


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2008)

Why does Cross have to die when Lenalee gets to keep living and annoying me T_T


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 2, 2008)

Miranda not getting more screen time annoys me


----------



## Noitora (Aug 2, 2008)

Cross might not be dead.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 2, 2008)

It just doesn't make any logical sence for the Order to off Cross. Right now they're at there most vulnerable. 

One General has already been killed, as well as a host of Exorcist, many of the branch heads are dead, as well as many of there top scientists. Plus the Order is divided on Allen Walker, and his ability to control the Ark, and all after just moving everyone to a new headquarter.

Eliminating Allen Walker and Cross Marian, is FAR too big of a loss for the Black Order in this war.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 2, 2008)

But remember, the order isn't the one in control, its the vatican...the pope...to convict allen walker who is a noah..they would probably do anything to oust him from being a threat which is killing him by any means necessary..they can't hire their own people to do it so framing him would be the next best thing..blatant paranoia most likely


----------



## spaZ (Aug 2, 2008)

The pope is probably just as bad as the Noah and earl they should take him out while there at it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2008)

Who'd actually be strong enough to kill Cross? Is what I'm wondering. 
Also, why Cross? Allen is the Noah, why not him?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 2, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Something like this would only be a fleshwound in Bleach.



Assassin: What the hell! I shot you in the heart!
Cross: Oh, that? It'll be like it never happened in a couple minutes
Assassin:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 2, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Who'd actually be strong enough to kill Cross? Is what I'm wondering.
> Also, why Cross? Allen is the Noah, why not him?



Because its much more convenient than having to explain why Allen is dead when they were already suspicious of him...that would probably set the black order against the Vatican itself..after all they're all family..killing allen without cause would be the worst thing they could do


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 2, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Exactly
> 
> (PS i wanna be apart of the CC respect thread when your done)



I just completed the Respect Thread

(click the image in my sig)


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 2, 2008)

Keep in mind it might not have been someone from the Order.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 3, 2008)

The speculation is driving me crazy. I can't wait for next weeks chapter


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 3, 2008)

Cross clearly isn't dead.  He didn't have a five-chapter battle with a three-chapter flashback to top it off.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 3, 2008)

he doesnt need that..tiedoll didnt get such a thing..they'll leave that for the anime if anything if he really is dead


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 3, 2008)

Tiedoll isn't dead. Did you mean Yeegar?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 3, 2008)

D: arg yes, i meant yeegar, sorry about the confusion people..not tiedoll..yeegar


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 3, 2008)

Difference is that Yeegar is a character with almost no plot importance at all.

Cross is the main characters teacher and knows most about his past.

Not showing flashbacks of him would just be poor writing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 3, 2008)

Indeed. I wanted to see what was under his mask, and what was behind the story with Maria.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 3, 2008)

The two things I wanted to know as well. For a while I thought perhaps he had been cursed as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 3, 2008)

if he's dead, then i figure things will slowly become clear through other events taking place, as i doubt she'd leave it open..although i could be wrong


----------



## Tossino (Aug 3, 2008)

Whoa... The latest chapter was a shock... 



KLoWn said:


> It's a possibility.
> For him to go down without much of a fight (the room wasn't busted or anything, no sign of a struggle) seems pretty unbelievable.
> When a general fights, people are bound to notice.
> 
> But maybe he was just pwnd by some silent ?ber-technique.



I was thinking the same thing. Really, he's not the kind who just drops dead. It doesn't make sense. 



Lord Genome said:


> Difference is that Yeegar is a character with almost no plot importance at all.
> 
> Cross is the main characters teacher and knows most about his past.
> 
> Not showing flashbacks of him would just be poor writing.





Inuhanyou said:


> if he's dead, then i figure things will slowly become clear through other events taking place, as i doubt she'd leave it open..although i could be wrong



If she did leave it just like that, it would be really really poor writing. So either he's not dead, or it'll be revealed later. I hope for the first.


His death is actually the first one ever of a fictional character that really struck me. It was so sudden too. It wouldn't surprise me that much if Hoshino's just trying to increase the tension or something.

Now that's what I call good writing, whatever happens.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 3, 2008)

There were signs of a struggle actually...the curtains were ripped on his right side i think, and there was blood everywhere..if he's not dead then fine, if he is dead then she'll get to it..that filler arc was something else, but Hoshino and bad writing don't mix, so i wouldn't get up in arms about cross at this time


----------



## Tossino (Aug 3, 2008)

I must've missed that small detail.  Of course Cross wouldn't go down without a struggle.  Well, if he is dead, the enemy must've been hella strong. :S

Anyways, I shall wait for the up-coming chapters before I get my hopes up, or believe he really is dead.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 3, 2008)

Slightly ripped curtains is a pretty poor struggle for someone on Crosses level


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 3, 2008)

ripped curtains could be from grabbing on to something while you're falling.  I'm sticking to the idea that someone he didn't think was an enemy just surprised him.

I'm looking at Howard Link...


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Slightly ripped curtains is a pretty poor struggle for someone on Crosses level



tell me about it ?_?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 3, 2008)

I refuse to beleive this is actually the end of Cross! 

PLEASE LET THE NEXT CHAPTER DO HIM SOME JUSTICE.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 3, 2008)

Cross' "death" reminds me of Maes Hughes. Dang, why do they always have to kill the awesome characters first!?

Oh and I want some Noah action too, for Tyki and the new Noah..Shyril I think?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 3, 2008)

I agree completely on the Hughes thing. This is the only time a fictional death has actually struck me, like Hughes' did. Both were pulled off masterfully. But I really really hope this isn't the end for Cross.

(Whoa imagine if Cross did die, and returns as an Akuma, and since he knows how to convert akuma, he'll retain his will over the body)


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 3, 2008)

Holy humanity, if he would be able to do that, it would be bad-ass. But I don't think he'd be able to use Judgement or Grave of Maria. Aaah, such awesome weapons. I still remember his "Amen." when he easily stopped Tyki. A legendary moment in the story of D.Gray-Man.

The writer of D.Gray-Man really has the talent to make us hungry for another chapter. Poor Allen, everything has been so much rough on him. But that's what I like from D.Gray-Man, we really see Allen's psychological status and personnality evolving in an interesting way.


----------



## Tossino (Aug 4, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Slightly ripped curtains is a pretty poor struggle for someone on Crosses level



Indeed. 



Salent Aurion said:


> Holy humanity, if he would be able to do that, it would be bad-ass. But I don't think he'd be able to use Judgement or Grave of Maria. Aaah, such awesome weapons. I still remember his "Amen." when he easily stopped Tyki. A legendary moment in the story of D.Gray-Man.
> 
> The writer of D.Gray-Man really has the talent to make us hungry for another chapter. Poor Allen, everything has been so much rough on him. But that's what I like from D.Gray-Man, we really see Allen's psychological status and personnality evolving in an interesting way.



Ah yeah, I totally loved that one. Add his voice, in the anime... and it's... <33333

Yeah. She's got a gift, a real gift. All her characters just capture me. I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 4, 2008)

Tossino said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And another thing I love from her, is how every weapons are original. It's not like Bleach where everyone is fighting with swords(I still love the zanpakuto concept, but if you would give me the choice between obtaining Innocence or a zanpakuto, I'd take the Innocence.). Noise is fighting with strings and I adore it, Noel Organon. We have a General, Cloud Nine, who fights with a giant ape, how cute is that? It's not a dragon, it's not a tiger, it's A FREAKING MONKEY!!!! How original! There's only three persons fighting with swords-like weapons in the whole Black Order, Allen, Kanda and Winters. But the three of the swords are all different in design, power, and how they are used. Lenalee fights with her Dark Boots, Lavi is using his hammer, and Krory has teeths. Bookman uses acupuncture to fight, while Miranda is using her Time Record to "heal" everyone and protect them. And I could keep going on. That's also why the manga charmed me, the originality of everyone's design and powers/weapon. 

Oh and also the fact that it's not everyone in the manga that has a japanese name. It's not that I hate japanese names, but Allen Walker is certainly not a japanese name, and it sounds awesome. Allen Walker, Cross Marian, Winters Zokalo, Noise Marie, Miranda Lotto, Arystar Krory, and blabla.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 4, 2008)

Salent Aurion said:


> And another thing I love from her, is how every weapons are original. It's not like Bleach where everyone is fighting with swords(I still love the zanpakuto concept, but if you would give me the choice between obtaining Innocence or a zanpakuto, I'd take the Innocence.). Noise is fighting with strings and I adore it, Noel Organon. We have a General, Cloud Nine, who fights with a giant ape, how cute is that? It's not a dragon, it's not a tiger, it's A FREAKING MONKEY!!!! How original! There's only three persons fighting with swords-like weapons in the whole Black Order, Allen, Kanda and Winters. But the three of the swords are all different in design, power, and how they are used. Lenalee fights with her Dark Boots, Lavi is using his hammer, and Krory has teeths. Bookman uses acupuncture to fight, while Miranda is using her Time Record to "heal" everyone and protect them. And I could keep going on. That's also why the manga charmed me, the originality of everyone's design and powers/weapon.
> 
> Oh and also the fact that it's not everyone in the manga that has a japanese name. It's not that I hate japanese names, but Allen Walker is certainly not a japanese name, and it sounds awesome. Allen Walker, Cross Marian, Winters Zokalo, Noise Marie, Miranda Lotto, Arystar Krory, and blabla.



marian cross is a insigma on the chatholic church dress ware


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 4, 2008)

shiki-fuujin said:


> marian cross is a insigma on the chatholic church dress ware



Yeah I know. Well, he's a bad-ass insigma of the church!!! Cross Marian shall always be respected, no matter what happens.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 4, 2008)

Salent Aurion said:


> Yeah I know. Well, he's a bad-ass insigma of the church!!! Cross Marian shall always be respected, no matter what happens.



AMEN TO THAT


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 5, 2008)

shiki-fuujin said:


> AMEN TO THAT



Amen my friend.


Also, I have another question. I've read somewhere in the battledome that when Tyki went in his "Bersek" form, he lost his intangibility. Now that think of it, did we actually have one scan that proofs that he lost it? If he is consumed by the Noah, why would he lose his powers?

Coz' I really hope he'll be able to master his new form and increase his powers. Woo, he'll be able to cast an army of Butterfree! He'll cast a real sized black hole! And by the same time kill himself. He'll become so intangible he'll be able to change dimension! I know it doesn't make much sense, but let a fanboy have his fun, ok?

How awesome and horribly broken would it be if all the Noahs could have access to a "Released" form. Ouch, Road. 

One final note, I also wish that one day in the manga, we'll see a meeting with the 13 Noah's. How anarchic and funny would it be?


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 5, 2008)

What I was able to interpret was that every Noah besides Tyki used their abilities to the fullest. Tyki on the other hand suppressed his Noah so when Allen used his sword he only exorcised the outer Noah.

At least that's what I got.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I agree completely on the Hughes thing. This is the only time a fictional death has actually struck me, like Hughes' did. Both were pulled off masterfully. But I really really hope this isn't the end for Cross.
> 
> (Whoa imagine if Cross did die, and returns as an Akuma, and since he knows how to convert akuma, he'll retain his will over the body)



 he would look fucking ugly


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 5, 2008)

The Akuma that helped Allen and Co get into Japan says otherwise Vault.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2008)

oh yes 

and speaking of that 1 noob exorcist, 2 bookmans and 2 defected akuma going against a whole fucking army of akuma  i smelt massive massive plotshield and dues ex machina.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 5, 2008)

Of course, this is anime of course, that sort of method is ALWAYS used.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2008)

its always happening indeed  ichigo and co invade soul society.

but i really hope he's not dead


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 5, 2008)

It should all be Genjutsu.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2008)

dont remind me  the last panel of naruto was all genjutsu too


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 5, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 5, 2008)

I sense a lot of bawwing


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 5, 2008)

huh??? what did I miss...

Bleach, Naruto, and genjutsu. Wait. WUT???


----------



## Tossino (Aug 6, 2008)

Salent Aurion said:


> And another thing I love from her, is how every weapons are original. It's not like Bleach where everyone is fighting with swords(I still love the zanpakuto concept, but if you would give me the choice between obtaining Innocence or a zanpakuto, I'd take the Innocence.). Noise is fighting with strings and I adore it, Noel Organon. We have a General, Cloud Nine, who fights with a giant ape, how cute is that? It's not a dragon, it's not a tiger, it's A FREAKING MONKEY!!!! How original! There's only three persons fighting with swords-like weapons in the whole Black Order, Allen, Kanda and Winters. But the three of the swords are all different in design, power, and how they are used. Lenalee fights with her Dark Boots, Lavi is using his hammer, and Krory has teeths. Bookman uses acupuncture to fight, while Miranda is using her Time Record to "heal" everyone and protect them. And I could keep going on. That's also why the manga charmed me, the originality of everyone's design and powers/weapon.
> 
> Oh and also the fact that it's not everyone in the manga that has a japanese name. It's not that I hate japanese names, but Allen Walker is certainly not a japanese name, and it sounds awesome. Allen Walker, Cross Marian, Winters Zokalo, Noise Marie, Miranda Lotto, Arystar Krory, and blabla.



YES! I KNOW! She's such a brilliant writer, AND artist, no doubt about it. I love her clothes' designs too.


Well, that's basically because not everyone is Japanese.  Allen is English, Lenalee is Chinese, so that's not a Japanese name really.

I dunno where the others are from though. 



Crossclowned12 said:


> What I was able to interpret was that every Noah besides Tyki used their abilities to the fullest. Tyki on the other hand suppressed his Noah so when Allen used his sword he only exorcised the outer Noah.
> 
> At least that's what I got.



Yeah that's what I believe too. Tyki likes humans after all, he's even got friends. He's different... or at least was different, then the other Noahs.



Tehmk said:


> The Akuma that helped Allen and Co get into Japan says otherwise Vault.



Any guesses of why the two we got to see in human form were beautiful women, anyone? 

Gotta love Cross and his love for women.



Inuhanyou said:


> I sense a lot of bawwing



Of course. T_T



stud_muffin22 said:


> huh??? what did I miss...
> 
> Bleach, Naruto, and genjutsu. Wait. WUT???


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't be silly...Tyki isn't the only Noah to have held back. 

I think Rhode Kamelot is holding back A LOT of her power. She has one of the cooler abilities in my opinion.   Then again...I am biased... 

EDIT: HOLY S***

I thought someone posted last week that there would be no DGM for the second week in a row.

Wow...Cross...that was a nasty surprise...I just flipped back a couple of pages in this thread and then BAM!!! Right in my face.

Thanks...

















YA FUGLY JERKS


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2008)

so anyone read this weeks spoilers yet...

incidentally there's no jump next week since this weeks is a double issue, when jump returns dgm will be absent so we're going to go a couple of weeks with no new chapter.


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2008)

mangaka knew what she was doing ¬_¬_


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2008)

Hoshino, you lazy bum.

I read the spoilers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Some people still think Cross faked his death and that he's still alive. It wouldn't make much sense because of 2 reasons. Why would he leave Judgement behind and who was it that approached his room that night. Obviously someone took his dead body somewhere.


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hoshino, you lazy bum.
> 
> I read the spoilers.
> 
> ...



wat


----------



## Noitora (Aug 6, 2008)

Cross is still alive you think?

Interesting.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 6, 2008)

According to the Spoilers, the Guard for Cross' room find him in his horrible condition. They go to find Leverrier, but when they return, the room is empty with the windows broken, and Cross' gun still on the floor. Apparantly a small time skip occurs and we see Allen fighting some Akuma and gaining innocence.

So its really left up to interpretation. Either Cross is dead, and his body was taken by this "Other side of the War". Or he escaped and left his gun behind to cement his death in the minds of the order.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 6, 2008)

I bet Marian is on the third side, hmm maybe the person Allen will have to kill will be Cross depending on how things end up.I'm sure Allen loves Cross as much as he might say he doesn't.

Who knows?


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 6, 2008)

There's absolutely no way that Cross is dead. I mean he's General Cross, even the Earl couldn't take him down that fast and easily.

I think that he's either staged the whole thing himself or has used someones assassination attempt to escape. When they come back and find his body missing with his gun on the floor couldn't he just be using Maria to hide?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 6, 2008)

Take this into account..why would hoshino put in cross reaching for his gun and getting owned if all that needed to be shown was the guards coming in and seeing him there? If it was a genjutsu that's all that would have been necessary..either he's injured and has been taken somewhere by an unknown force..or..


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 6, 2008)

Like i said maybe it was a genuine assassination attempt (or maybe it was some debt collectors lol) that he's taken advantage of. 
He kills the wood-be assassin, makes it look like there's been a massive fight and that he's severely injured, let's someone see him in that state, then uses Maria to hide himself and the assassins body. Leaving judgment or what appears to be judgment behind so it looks like he left unwillingly.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't think him leaving judgment behind is such a big deal. Considering how much Marian knows he could know a way to remove the innocence from the gun. 

I just think maybe Marian is on the third side, needed to get out of the black order, and thus set this whole thing up.

Course thats just my crazy wish.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> According to the Spoilers, the Guard for Cross' room find him in his horrible condition. They go to find Leverrier, but when they return, the room is empty with the windows broken, and Cross' gun still on the floor. Apparantly a small time skip occurs and we see Allen fighting some Akuma and gaining innocence.
> 
> So its really left up to interpretation. Either Cross is dead, and his body was taken by this "Other side of the War". Or he escaped and left his gun behind to cement his death in the minds of the order.



Don't forget there was someone laughing right before Cross' body dissappeared.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 6, 2008)

we still don't know who the third side is...dam...I wonder if it could be the bookmen.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 6, 2008)

The Bookmen don't take sides so i doubt it's them.

I'm betting it's something like a "White Order".


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2008)

^Racist. Trying to make the ole' Black vs. White again. j/k lol


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 7, 2008)

lol i don't know if this "other side" will actually be called the "White Order" (although i think it would be cool) but i think they'll be similar to the Black Order but they'll have core differences.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Seems like my old theory is coming more and more into fruition.

All that's missing is the Earl being revealed to be Kain.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 7, 2008)

Who's Kain?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Take this into account..why would hoshino put in cross reaching for his gun and getting owned if all that needed to be shown was the guards coming in and seeing him there?



to actually make the cliffhanger at the end of the chapter seem like it could have been murder would be my opinion on that matter, it built it up and now we are in real suspense as to what happened.

as for Cross's dissapearance, given that I think he's alive it's rampant speculation time  

We know grave of maria can use magdala curtain to conceal someones presence with an illusion but what if it can be used to create an illusion of someone being somewhere they aren't as well. I like the idea that Cross is part of the "other side", he's never really seemed like he sits that well in the order so if he used an illusion to fake his corpse being in that room so as to be reported dead, well I'd be more than happy xd


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Aug 7, 2008)

its really hard to believe cross would die like that without even wrecking the room. but wouldn't it be great if cross becomes their enemy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Who's Kain?



The First Murderer. The biblical Kain held a grudge against God, much like Noah did.

I see two scenario's when it comes to Cross. Either he faked his death and is actually a member of this "Third Power." Or he really has died, and his body was taken by the "Third Power" so they could use him like a puppet.

Similarly to what happened to Kaito in HxH


----------



## Tossino (Aug 8, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> According to the Spoilers, the Guard for Cross' room find him in his horrible condition. They go to find Leverrier, but when they return, the room is empty with the windows broken, and Cross' gun still on the floor. Apparantly a small time skip occurs and we see Allen fighting some Akuma and gaining innocence.
> 
> So its really left up to interpretation. Either Cross is dead, and his body was taken by this "Other side of the War". Or he escaped and left his gun behind to cement his death in the minds of the order.





Crossclowned12 said:


> I bet Marian is on the third side, hmm maybe the person Allen will have to kill will be Cross depending on how things end up.I'm sure Allen loves Cross as much as he might say he doesn't.
> 
> Who knows?





maxsteele77 said:


> Like i said maybe it was a genuine assassination attempt (or maybe it was some debt collectors lol) that he's taken advantage of.
> He kills the wood-be assassin, makes it look like there's been a massive fight and that he's severely injured, let's someone see him in that state, then uses Maria to hide himself and the assassins body. Leaving judgment or what appears to be judgment behind so it looks like he left unwillingly.





~Avant~ said:


> The First Murderer. The biblical Kain held a grudge against God, much like Noah did.
> 
> I see two scenario's when it comes to Cross. Either he faked his death and is actually a member of this "Third Power." Or he really has died, and his body was taken by the "Third Power" so they could use him like a puppet.
> 
> Similarly to what happened to Kaito in HxH



Interesting theories. 

Personally I'd believe it'd be awesome if Cross was a part of that 'third side' or whatever. I agree that he didn't seem to fit much in the Order, he does hate that place after all.

Yup, something's fishy here.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 8, 2008)

i dont know what to say..allens new attitude,kanda's sword..innocence ring.........old lady..cross
 missing...WTF


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2008)

Allens new attitude seems to be turning for the worst (Ichigo & Naruto anyone). But hopefully Hoshino wont over do the emo-ness.

I like Kanda's new Sword. (Can't wait to see Lavi's new hammer)

Hmm looks like Cross left his Mask Behind as well. I'm positive he'll be returning in future chapter though, maybe in another 50-100 chapter or so.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2008)

this new chapter


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 8, 2008)

That was a great chapter.

It really looked to me like Cross shot himself.
I think this is what's happened. 

He shoots himself in a non vital spot to make it look like he's done for, then uses Maria to hide/escape (cos we all no he hates being with the Order) leaving what appears to be Judgement behind (maybe he took his innocence out of the gun). He then joins this mysterious "other power" that was mentioned.

Yay Mugen's back and looking cool.
Allen's gone over to the emo side lol. I wonder why HQ let Allen out? I was convinced he was gonna have to escape or something.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well Link is still there so I assume it's ok.

I actually like Allen's attitude right now, it's hard being so strong.

Cross gone, possibly being tried at HQ, doubting his own path, hearing you have to kill your own loved one, and possibly losing who he is, Allen has a right to some emoness.


----------



## Dango (Aug 8, 2008)

Allen has this whole solemn, resigned attitude now. Its kind of hot. 
And about the Cross thing -- I have already prepared myself and wholeheartedly reject the  scenes that point to him being dead. Wtf, it was so sudden, so unaccounted for.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I like Allen's new attitude. He almost seems like he's handling the responsibilty of being an Exorcist, as a job instead of a personal goal.

I just hope he doesn't become too emo like Ichigo and Naruto


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

The best thing about this chapter? No Lenalee.

Allen and Kanda <3


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> The best thing about this chapter? No Lenalee.
> 
> Allen and Kanda <3



amen to that.Also IM KINDA sadden to see she had jump ten days into the future i was hoping to see the emotions on everyone face tho i'm hoping she does in a flashback chapter.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 9, 2008)

That was boring for me. The only weird thing is Cross's body is gone.

Man another Hiatus?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 9, 2008)

Chapter was rather bland. Only point of interest was Cross's body being gone. Allen looks morose but that was to be expected.


Also  @ yet another break.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 9, 2008)

We didn't even see them going out to a mission. >.> 
Meh, I guess the writer has to take a break to get everything in order.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2008)

Allen was a bit somber but I don't think it was over done, he still did his job he's just not quite as carefree as before.

Really don't think Cross is dead, I expect him to show up gloriously at a later date heh


----------



## Tossino (Aug 9, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Allens new attitude seems to be turning for the worst (Ichigo & Naruto anyone). But hopefully Hoshino wont over do the emo-ness.
> 
> I like Kanda's new Sword. (Can't wait to see Lavi's new hammer)
> 
> Hmm looks like Cross left his Mask Behind as well. I'm positive he'll be returning in future chapter though, maybe in another 50-100 chapter or so.



Poor boy... Seriously.  And I'm sure she won't "over do" it, I trust her skills in writing. 

Me too, especially that accessory on it. 

I'm positive too. His death just doesn't make sense to me.



maxsteele77 said:


> That was a great chapter.
> 
> It really looked to me like Cross shot himself.
> I think this is what's happened.
> ...



Hm... The idea of him shooting himself is a new one.



Dango said:


> Allen has this whole solemn, resigned attitude now. Its kind of hot.
> And about the Cross thing -- I have already prepared myself and wholeheartedly reject the  scenes that point to him being dead. Wtf, it was so sudden, so unaccounted for.



I don't think it fits him at all. >_>

lol, you're not alone thinking that way. 



Ammanas said:


> Allen was a bit somber but I don't think it was over done, he still did his job he's just not quite as carefree as before.
> 
> Really don't think Cross is dead, I expect him to show up gloriously at a later date heh



Of course.  An awesome completely unexpected entrance. I'd be overjoyed.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2008)

also I want to see more sorcery, I'm hope the other side to the war use sorcery more often and cross is one of them ¬_¬


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 9, 2008)

lol i keep thinking that this is gonna turn out to be a massive ploy that Cross has done just to escape from debt collectors. 
I don't think Hoshino would do that to us though, but it makes me laugh everytime i picture him telling Allen why he left.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 9, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Don't get me wrong I like Allen's new attitude. He almost seems like he's handling the responsibilty of being an Exorcist, as a job instead of a personal goal.
> 
> I just hope he doesn't become too emo like Ichigo and Naruto




I like the attitude as well as it is another sign of character development, which Hoshino has been very successful with unlike Kishi or Kubo

I mean for god's sake, lenalee has more development alone than all of the girls in Bleach and Naruto, except maybe Sakura, together and DGM has only 168 chapters while Bleach and Naruto have each over 300 chapters which is sad.

BTW, can you link me to the post where you made that theory about the other side and the whole Kain business? As a Christian myself, I find it quite interesting that Hoshino is using so many biblical stories for her own manga.

Overall though, the chapter was good and I like how she left everyone in the dark with the Cross business.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2008)

That's why Lenalee is my fav character besides allen  Cause she's badarse..

Not to say that i think Naruto is bad mind you.  Bleach..eh


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 9, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's why Lenalee is my fav character besides allen  Cause she's badarse..
> 
> Not to say that i think Naruto is bad mind you.  Bleach..eh



Kishi destroyed my faith in Naruto after Sasuke came back in Part 2.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, Allen is still smiling a bit at least, he's not becoming emo for me, unlike a few main characters. The chapter was good, I loved Mugen's come back, finally Kanda is back in the action!


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

i liked allen in this


----------



## kaz (Aug 9, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Seems like my old theory is coming more and more into fruition.
> 
> All that's missing is the Earl being revealed to be Kain.



I see the Earl more as Lucifer myself.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Kishi destroyed my faith in Naruto after Sasuke came back in Part 2.



Hah...well...nothing i can say about that 

Just that i don't agree of course..


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 9, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> I like the attitude as well as it is another sign of character development, which Hoshino has been very successful with unlike Kishi or Kubo
> 
> I mean for god's sake, lenalee has more development alone than all of the girls in Bleach and Naruto, except maybe Sakura, together and DGM has only 168 chapters while Bleach and Naruto have each over 300 chapters which is sad.
> 
> ...



why you gotta break balls..stop bashing naruto and bleach..tho i kinda agree


----------



## Tossino (Aug 9, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> also I want to see more sorcery, I'm hope the other side to the war use sorcery more often and cross is one of them ?_?



Yeah, I want to see more too. It seems like a really interesting thing overall and I'd love to see more of it. Plus, I totally love sorcery in any form. 



maxsteele77 said:


> lol i keep thinking that this is gonna turn out to be a massive ploy that Cross has done just to escape from debt collectors.
> I don't think Hoshino would do that to us though, but it makes me laugh everytime i picture him telling Allen why he left.



lol, if that would be the reason, I dunno what I'd do. 



Salent Aurion said:


> Well, Allen is still smiling a bit at least, he's not becoming emo for me, unlike a few main characters. The chapter was good, I loved Mugen's come back, finally Kanda is back in the action!



Yeah, but I still don't really like the new attitude. Though I won't start complaining or anything. As someone said, character development is nice. 



shiki-fuujin said:


> why you gotta break balls..stop bashing naruto and bleach..tho i kinda agree



I agree too...


----------



## Slips (Aug 9, 2008)

shiki-fuujin said:


> why you gotta break balls..stop bashing naruto and bleach..tho i kinda agree



There both shit deal with it

As for the chapter I have mixed feelings I honestly though the whole death was a lol tarp situation but at the same time I'm glad it wasn't.

Too much of the lol I'm dead opps no I'm not stuff in shonen these days


----------



## Goom (Aug 9, 2008)

Another filler chapter.  And why would they let Allen go on a mission when he's suspected of being a noah.  Even if that guy is following him around it would be too risky.  I mean before they had him on full house arrest and all they had was suspicions.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 9, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Another filler chapter.  And why would they let Allen go on a mission when he's suspected of being a noah.  Even if that guy is following him around it would be too risky.  I mean before they had him on full house arrest and all they had was suspicions.




I know that's what i wanna know. I was sure that Allen would have to escape from the order. Maybe they did something to suppress some of his power or put a tracking device on him. 
Cos i really doubt they'd just let him roam free with hat they know.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 9, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Another filler chapter.  And why would they let Allen go on a mission when he's suspected of being a noah.  Even if that guy is following him around it would be too risky.  I mean before they had him on full house arrest and all they had was suspicions.



I wouldn't say it was a filler chapter at all. It definitely advanced the plot.

Also, the reason why Allen is let go on a mission is because regardless of suspicions, he's a General-level exorcist and it would be stupid to put one of your stronger exorcists on house arrest after one of your generals had disappeared and the Earl is on the move.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 9, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> I wouldn't say it was a filler chapter at all. It definitely advanced the plot.
> 
> Also, the reason why Allen is let go on a mission is because regardless of suspicions, he's a General-level exorcist and it would be stupid to put one of your stronger exorcists on house arrest after one of your generals had disappeared and the Earl is on the move.



I'm sure they'd put any of their exorcist's on house arrest if they thought they'd turn into a Noah then join the Earl.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 9, 2008)

so did cross finally escaped or what?
also, big applauds on mangaka, for being soooo damn lazy. soo many breaks and filler chapters. what the hell is he thinkin? 
anyway, let's hope he's gonna be back in no time and there wont be any more breaks


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 9, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> I'm sure they'd put any of their exorcist's on house arrest if they thought they'd turn into a Noah then join the Earl.



True but then again, considering the situation they are in right now, surveillance is the best option right now.


----------



## kaz (Aug 9, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> so did cross finally escaped or what?
> also, big applauds on mangaka, for being soooo damn lazy. soo many breaks and filler chapters. what the hell is he thinkin?
> anyway, let's hope he's gonna be back in no time and there wont be any more breaks



The mangaka is a she.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2008)

sigh, what a 360, we get a chapter where it looks like cross dies, and then a lousy fodder ch followed by knews of no chapter next week
lets hope we dont get another togashi on our hands


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2008)

Why is everyone so upset by the chapter? o_O

I thought the little timeskip was great. Kanda and Allen kicking ass while revealing that Allen will get to keep fighting (though under observation).

Then again, I don't really care about Cross, so I guess I can understand why his fans would be upset.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm a probably the biggest fan of Cross in this board (I've had this same sig and ava for nearly a year now) But I'm not bothered at all by this chapter.

I'm glad that the author moved away from Cross. It'll keep us guessing. Only thing that sucks is the two week wait.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey you guys think will get an other member soon. Cause the guys got a new innocence?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Hopefully yes. Especially with the number of Exorcist's getting lower and lower.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah didn't they say 16 exorcists?? It was really low thats all that I remember. 

Ummm, what would you like the next member of the group to be like?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2008)

I want a more humorous type of exorcist (sorta like Luffy) But badass in a fight.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope we get a Tomboy-like girl that does cry all the time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2008)

Lenalee is fine...


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 9, 2008)

Agreed, with Lavi getting left behind in power, we need an exorcist that brings in some comedy.

I don't understand why people didn't like this chapter, I found that it was a good chapter.

Doesn't resolve the Cross case, shows Allen 10 days after, and new innocence.

Also I doubt that they would do anything to Allen, he has the one Noah that doesn't like the Earl, is a General in power level, and is the only one that can control the Arc. Remember the Order is just doing what is best for them, with Cross gone, Allen becomes that much easier to convince to help the Order.


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lenalee is *the shittiest character in the series*...




Fully agreed.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 9, 2008)

Lenalee is OK.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 9, 2008)

Dang some intense Lenalee hate xD, I personally like her, but to each his own. Theres only one character I don't like and thats Chaoji, think thats right.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2008)

For some reason, I have this feeling that the guy Kanda is looking for is a member of the "Third Power"


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 9, 2008)

I also thought about that Avant, it would make another interesting twist.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2008)

Has this manga got a lot better?  I had completely stopped reading right after the Asia Arc.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 9, 2008)

In my opinion the last few chapters have been most excellent, also everything picked up after the Asia arc. By Asia arc you do mean Allen regaining his innocence chapters right?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 10, 2008)

Ehhh.. ?? How could Katsura show us Cross getting shot and then just move away from it.  I guess thats fine b/c we all know for sure is isn't dead. Oh well...

Also this is the first time I REALLY notice the art change. Kanda looks WAAAAAY different.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2008)

I miss Cross Marian. :?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 10, 2008)

yea they need to add another female excorcist

im not upset about not finding out about cross, its just that one chapter is epic, then the next is a day in the life, hell we didnt even get to see anyone's reaction to the news about allen, and i was halfway expecting allen to get blamed for what happened to cross by rever


----------



## Lucius (Aug 10, 2008)

i don't like the comment in that chapter after cross disappeared

"that was the last anyone saw of cross marian"
another example of Luffy preping attacks in gear 2.

seems cross is realy gone. we might hear what happened to him and some flashbacks. but why would she write that if she didn't mean it?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2008)

To through the readers off track.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 10, 2008)

It's like Avant says, He was alive and missing for four years previously and nobody had seen him, the only thing left were small tracks.

If a supposed murder happened, ofcourse he would do a better job at hiding.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd like to see a funny girl exorcist. While i think Lenalee is great i think we need a bit of a change.

If Cross really wanted to (and he could stop himself racking up big bills) i think he could stay hidden indefinitely using Maria. Plus if this "other power" have a base he could just stay there.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 10, 2008)

I doubt Cross could use Maria to stay hidden for that long, it must take a drain on him.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 10, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> I doubt Cross could use Maria to stay hidden for that long, it must take a drain on him.



Ah but Cross isn't actually using the innocence Grave of Maria, he uses his magic to control the corpse of the exorcist who had Grave of Maria. So i doubt using his magic takes as big a drain as using innocence does.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

I wouldn't assume his magic is necessarily less draining than innocence, it certainly appears to be more varied in its application but we have no idea about the requirements for using it or how it taxes the users body.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I wouldn't assume his magic is necessarily less draining than innocence, it certainly appears to be more varied in its application but we have no idea about the requirements for using it or how it taxes the users body.



Yeah you could be right, but i think the magic he uses to control Maria's corpse would have to be used constantly otherwise Maria might die permanently or turn on Cross.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2008)

Lucius said:


> i don't like the comment in that chapter after cross disappeared
> 
> "that was the *last anyone *saw of cross marian"
> Link removed
> ...



i agree with this comment, you have to remeber this is a comment by the author written from third person- and last time i checked the author is infallible, its not coming from one of the characters after a few month timeskip, therefore it does actually imply we wont see him again , whether he is alive or dead , unless its a flashback afterwards showing what happened to him

or - the author can always go and contradict herself later, i doubt anyone would care

or - thats not the exact translation from japanese, but close enough, and maybe has a slighlty different meaning


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think she what she meant was "that was the last anyone saw of cross marian" before and during the mini time skip, and for some time after that. 
If he was never going to be seen in the manga again i think she would have put "that was the last anyone ever saw of cross marian".

Or you could be right about a slight mistranslation or getting the meaning a bit muddled.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2008)

^its possible, but then again using last and ever, would essentially be - fuck i forgot the english term for it, its when you use one word that implies something, and then use another word that means the same thing, ie - last anyone saw = no one ever saw again, so saying last anyone saw ever is an over kill
-oh well well no the answer by the end of the series


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah thats it we can talk about it all we like but the only way we'll find out is when Hoshino wants to tell us. Still i think he's alive somewhere.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd be pretty confident in saying that that comment is supposed to echo the fact that he's dissapeared rather than died and that the negative way it's worded is just Hoshino trying to force us to believe that he's really dead so it's a bigger surprise when he returns.

if he was really dead i believe we'd have seen more immediate reactions from within the order, the fact that the matter was left untouched almost guarentees it will come up again later.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Comments like that give me hope that i'm not the only person who thinks Cross is still alvie. So thank you lol


----------



## Tossino (Aug 11, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Also I doubt that they would do anything to Allen, he has the one Noah that doesn't like the Earl, is a General in power level, and is the only one that can control the Arc. Remember the Order is just doing what is best for them, with Cross gone, Allen becomes that much easier to convince to help the Order.



Yup. Sadly, that makes the Central nothing but cold bastards. 





Crossclowned12 said:


> Dang some intense Lenalee hate xD, I personally like her, but to each his own. Theres only one character I don't like and thats Chaoji, think thats right.



I have nothing against Chaoji. 

I used to dislike Leverrier, but I dunno anymore. He amuses me somehow, that asshole (Excuse my language). 



~Avant~ said:


> For some reason, I have this feeling that the guy Kanda is looking for is a member of the "Third Power"



I never thought of that. 

(lol, overuse of the  smiley much? o.O)



shoko86 said:


> Also this is the first time I REALLY notice the art change. Kanda looks WAAAAAY different.



Yeah I know, and it's awesome. 



Ammanas said:


> I'd be pretty confident in saying that that comment is supposed to echo the fact that he's dissapeared rather than died and that the negative way it's worded is just Hoshino trying to force us to believe that he's really dead so it's a bigger surprise when he returns.
> 
> if he was really dead i believe we'd have seen more immediate reactions from within the order, the fact that the matter was left untouched almost guarentees it will come up again later.



Cheers for that!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 12, 2008)

still im suprised by centrals reaction to allen after the "disapperance" of cross, considering they were ready to burn him before hand and then his mentor disappears, they do a 360 and just let him go around doing missions again

btw do you think there gonna show the pope?


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think they'll probably show him eventually, I'd love it to turn out so that The Earl is the Pope.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> I think they'll probably show him eventually, I'd love it to turn out so that The Earl is the Pope.



haha that'd be a crazy twist going on there, a real wtf.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just had another thought. What if the Pope is one of the Noah we don't know about yet?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2008)

If the exorcists were smart they would tell the pope and the other guys to suck it. 

They are the fucking guys that are suppose to save everything... Not these fucking assholes that just boss everyone around and think what they are doing is the right thing when it actually isn't.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 12, 2008)

spaZ said:


> If the exorcists were smart they would tell the pope and the other guys to suck it.
> 
> They are the fucking guys that are suppose to save everything... Not these fucking assholes that just boss everyone around and think what they are doing is the right thing when it actually isn't.



I think something like that will eventually happen. The higher ups will probably sooner or later want to either imprison or kill Allen. I think when that happens most of the main chars will split off from the Order with Allen to fight the Earl on their own terms.
Or they'll join up with this "other power".

lol telling the Pope to "suck it"


----------



## Tossino (Aug 12, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> still im suprised by centrals reaction to allen after the "disapperance" of cross, considering they were ready to burn him before hand and then his mentor disappears, they do a 360 and just let him go around doing missions again
> 
> btw do you think there gonna show the pope?



I've actually started having that suspicion as well, though I figured that maybe the Pope works for the Earl, as well as the whole Vatican and Central. I mean, every action the Exorcists have done I've only seen to helping the Earl a bit, aside from the destruction of the ark and the egg thingy. The Vatican still need to play after a certain role after all.

But it wouldn't surprise me at all if it turned out to be as you suggested as well. Either that, they all work for the Earl, or they have their own twisted logic.

Cross probably suspects it, and that that's the reason he left. If he's alive, that is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 12, 2008)

i doubt the Earl is the Pope, but him being a noah on the other hand fits perfectly
-agreed with above, im like its the exorcist who have the power and do the fighting, so screw what some mangament people say


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 12, 2008)

hmmm i've had another thought. What if the Earl is Noah himself or someone related to Noah like his brother or son?


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 12, 2008)

I always had this thought that the Earl was the "Main" Noah or the founder, but who knows.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 13, 2008)

it would make sense, and if he were really noah, ive pondering this since the chapter when we saw the Earl in human form, one of the other noah made a comment about him implying he was purposely acting this way to be hated, implying by proxy maybe the earl is good, which would be a twist, and if he was noah himself it would kinda connect 

i mean from what ive seen of the higher ups in the order, they dont make the Earl look that bad in a side by side comparsion


----------



## Empress (Aug 13, 2008)

cross is insane i dont know whats on his mind


----------



## Jura (Aug 13, 2008)

I never cared for this series, it wasn't very gripping. Tagami Bachi is a bit like it, but better in its own way. Was just licensed too.


----------



## Tossino (Aug 13, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> it would make sense, and if he were really noah, ive pondering this since the chapter when we saw the Earl in human form, one of the other noah made a comment about him implying he was purposely acting this way to be hated, implying by proxy maybe the earl is good, which would be a twist, and if he was noah himself it would kinda connect
> 
> i mean from what ive seen of the higher ups in the order, they dont make the Earl look that bad in a side by side comparsion



Yeah that would be quite interesting. Though I don't see how he could be good. I mean, he creates weapons from the soul of a deceased, and the body of the one who prayed for the deceased to come back, and which then feeds on misery and death, living to kill humans so that the Earl can create even more weapons.

I don't see how. 


lol, that is actually partly true. I started laughing so hard at that comment



Empress said:


> cross is insane i dont know whats on his mind



Yep, he's completely insane.  But that's why I love him.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 13, 2008)

By Tyki's comment about having the world hate him, I just thought it kind of meant "Look the Earl is supposed to be this purely evil figure, yet at these moments you see that he still has this human side to him" which is one of those big things in D. Gray Man.

Just look at the Noah, heck even Malcom has a little humanity lol.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 13, 2008)

Cross be epic, even suicide can't kill him off.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

not even Cross can kill Cross 



> By Tyki's comment about having the world hate him, I just thought it kind of meant "Look the Earl is supposed to be this purely evil figure, yet at these moments you see that he still has this human side to him" which is one of those big things in D. Gray Man.



I definately agree with this, the Earl has a human side to him, as we've seen with all the Noah, I think the manga just focus's on their "bad" side since it's that the leads them into confrontation with the exorcists.

I mean certainly they aren't good and wholesome but they aren't perhaps as bad as they are painted.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 13, 2008)

Indeed, he be faking it.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 13, 2008)

I still miss him.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

he's only been missing for one chapter >_>


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 13, 2008)

^Exactly. Plus we don't even know if he is really dead.


----------



## Tossino (Aug 13, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> By Tyki's comment about having the world hate him, I just thought it kind of meant "Look the Earl is supposed to be this purely evil figure, yet at these moments you see that he still has this human side to him" which is one of those big things in D. Gray Man.
> 
> Just look at the Noah, heck even Malcom has a little humanity lol.



Hm yeah... That's true. They are like a real family. It kinda warms my heart. 



Ammanas said:


> not even Cross can kill Cross
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. 


We'll probably find out more, eventually.

I can't wait for that. :3



Tehmk said:


> Indeed, he be faking it.



Of course. 



Alastair said:


> I still miss him.



Whoa, that colouring is gorgeus.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2008)

^see thats my point exactly, everyone he is quickly spinning that comment another way, but if you watch movies or animes on a regular basis there are a ton of examples where if someone told you something at one point, you would say its impossible and then bam thats what happened, 
-thats what makes a great writer/author, the one who can pull the wool over peoples eyes, while throwing out hints every now and then

-and we dont really know anything even now, whats the purpose of the noah or the akuma, who is really pulling the strings on the order, are the souls really destroyed, we havent actually seen anything to back this, this was merely a statement made, i mean even if you see a sould attached to a akuma disappear in some kinda of destructive matter, still doesnt mean a thing


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm having withdrawal symptoms from lack of DGM and it's not even it's normal weekly release date yet. How am i gonna cope without it for 2 weeks.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> I'm having withdrawal symptoms from lack of DGM and it's not even it's normal weekly release date yet. How am i gonna cope without it for 2 weeks.



i feel the same way 

there are so many unanswered questions still everywhere


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

I think you have to try forget about the unanswered quetions and cross mystery if it's bothering you that much, since they aren't going to be answered for a while, certainly the cross one won't be.


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

The more people hope Cross is alive, the more I wish for him to be dead.

I'm a horrible person D:


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

you are, why would you hate on cross and his fans so maliciously.

That's completely the opposite of a good reason to want him to be dead.

your new sig pleases me, although I've not watched the ep xD


*Spoiler*: _re rep comment_ 



I has a private msn, he bugged me enough that I gave in and added him, if ya really want i'll pm ya it


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> you are, why would you hate on cross and his fans so maliciously.



I know 



> That's completely the opposite of a good reason to want him to be dead.



D:



> your new sig pleases me, although I've not watched the ep xD



There's about 3 sigs of Ep 18, so should be plenty for you to like  (They rotate)



> *Spoiler*: _re rep comment_
> 
> 
> 
> I has a private msn, he bugged me enough that I gave in and added him, if ya really want i'll pm ya it



Nah, I guess it's fine D:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2008)

yea i just found out that bad news about no shonen jump this week, although ive read my share of manga about mangka to cut them a little slack and give them a week or two off, but togashis testing my limits


----------



## Tossino (Aug 14, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^see thats my point exactly, everyone he is quickly spinning that comment another way, but if you watch movies or animes on a regular basis there are a ton of examples where if someone told you something at one point, you would say its impossible and then bam thats what happened,
> -thats what makes a great writer/author, the one who can pull the wool over peoples eyes, while throwing out hints every now and then
> 
> -and we dont really know anything even now, whats the purpose of the noah or the akuma, who is really pulling the strings on the order, are the souls really destroyed, we havent actually seen anything to back this, this was merely a statement made, i mean even if you see a sould attached to a akuma disappear in some kinda of destructive matter, still doesnt mean a thing



Yeah, I can't wait until we find out more about it. I don't complain that it take so long though, it adds to the suspense about it. I'm sure it'll be something completely unexpected, all of it. 



maxsteele77 said:


> I'm having withdrawal symptoms from lack of DGM and it's not even it's normal weekly release date yet. How am i gonna cope without it for 2 weeks.



I don't... Does that make me abnormal?  ...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2008)

^there are many other quality mangas to fill the void will dgrayman is a way or you could just watch the show


----------



## Tossino (Aug 15, 2008)

Well... I did just re-read it and I've began watching the anime again. I wonder if that's becasue of all the breaks.  I just got the impulses to do it.

Okay, so maybe I really do need my weekly dose of DGM manga. Anime I can deal without.


And now I'm just talking crap.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 15, 2008)

You can't be talking crap if your talking DGM lol.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 15, 2008)

so no new chapter, huh???

bummer.

So here...I'll try fill the void in your heart where weekly DGM should be...

Does anyone believe that the bookmen may be the third side in this secret war???
I just don't like Lavi's grandpa. And the mention of a third side seemed to unsettle him during the meeting between Allen and Cross.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2008)

I seriously doubt it, since the Bookmen have been stated numerous times to be a neutral party.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 16, 2008)

third party, i must have completely missed this part, i think eventually lavi's gramps will come through and break his neutrality openly to help the group, its obvious lavi will as well

^what in the hell is a respect thread?


----------



## Vault (Aug 16, 2008)

respect thread is to show the power of a manga  its used in the OBD and used to promote it too


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 16, 2008)

I think the "third power" won't be the bookmen because they're always saying that they don't take sides and i believe them when they say that.

I reckon it'll be something like the Black Order, but it'll be fundamentally different. Where the Black Order is run by the Vatican the "3rd power" will be run by Exorcists and others who want to stop the Earl but actually cares about it's members.
This "3rd power" s probably where Cross knows the 14th from and where he's gone now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ah makes sense

^yea cross is still full of alot of secrets we dont know, but another thing, now we have 2 "dead" generals and still no one to replace them, i thought for sure allen would eventually become one due to his 100synch rate


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 16, 2008)

Allen still lacks the experience the Generals have.

I still can't believe Cross let behind his bad-ass mask. I really thought it was a curse at first, but seems I was wrong. I WANT THAT MASK!!!

And on another note...WOOT IT'S FINALLY MY 100th POST!!!! FINALLY!!! It took some dang time, but it was worth the wait! I'd like to thank this thread and the french thread, since it's almost the only places where I take some time to post. Thank you to all of you D.Gray-Man fans for having kept this thread alive. And thank you Tossino and Avant for...having D.Gray-Man in your sigs and avatars. CROSS MARIAN ISN'T DEAD, HEARD ME!!!!?!?! 

Well..what now?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol thanks.

Heres an interesting bit of info you might or might not have known about.

Apparantly Hoshino in a recent interview revealed what exactly "D.Gray Man" stood for. Apparantly "D.Gray" stands for Dorian Gray, who was a fictional character created in Victorian Europe (Around the same time the series takes place)

Here's some info on Dorian Gray for those interested: Dorian Gray was a subject for a painter (you know like those nude models, except he wore his clothes). Well anyway Dorian was introduced to a guy named, Henry Wotton, whose life's philosophy was that humanity should always strive for beauty, and that beauty was all that mattered in the world.

Because Dorian was a very handsome man he  absolutely loved Henry's Philosophy, but became horrified when he realized that eventually his beauty would one day fade. So he made a wish so that instead of him aging, the painting of him would. Thus he gained everlasting beauty, but with each year and every sin his portrait became increasingly more hideous.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 17, 2008)

Whoa! That's...really surprising. But it's cool at the same time. 

Beauty is all that mattered to that man, Henry. 

It makes me think of Shyril, when he said "Beauty truly is power."

Anyways, that's quite interesting indeed. Cross Marian is based on a religion cross if remember well. Alystar is based on Aleister Crowley, and for the others I don't have any clue. Kanda's tattoo reminds me of Shadow of the Colossus strangely.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yah finally we know for sure what D.gray stands for. Though there have been rumors that it stood for Dorian Gray floating around for some time it's nice to actually have it confirmed.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually Kanda's tattoo is the symbol for "Aum" in Siddham script. "Aum" meaning Truth or Yes or Divine Truth, depending on which religion your referring to


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 17, 2008)

Cross is gonna come back as a noah, you heard it here first


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

lol what?

D.Gray was taken from Dorian Gray? Oscar Wilde might well be turning in his grave >_>

I don't really see how Dorian Gray particularly ties in to the series at all bar Wildes writing being in an era that Hoshino has set things, none of the series reflects against him o-o

Don't suppose anyone actually thought to ask Hoshino if the reason for the naming would containg anything other than a periodical reference?

Incidentally if you haven't read the picture of Dorian Grey, it's well worth it.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe the "D.gray-man" aka "Dorian Gray" is the Earl. I mean he's at least what 7000 years old.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

that's not the point of dorian gray at all though xD


----------



## Felix (Aug 17, 2008)

The Earl also gray 

Yeah, the name doesn't make much sense


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> that's not the point of dorian gray at all though xD



Yeah it may not be the point of dorian gray but (correct me if i'm wrong as it's been a long time since i read the picture of dorian gray) he doesn't age. His portrait ages in his place.
I'm just saying what if Hoshino based the Earl on that aspect of dorian gray.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

but that'd just seem so silly ;_;

dorians portrait takes his age and the reflections of his sins but eventually he comes to hate it and in trying to destroy it destroys himself.

The being ageless thing isn't meant to be a strength, nor is it the main part of the portrait thing where really he comes to hate the marks of sin on himself.

If she wanted to name it after an ageless character for the earl I'm sure there's plenty of fictional works in that time period that feature someone who doesn't age/is immortal and who matches up properly ><

><


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 17, 2008)

hmmmm what if the Earl is the portrait of "Dorian"? or in the D.gray-man world say....Noah. He's a reflection of Noah's sins, that's why he's so ugly or something along those lines lol. 

I'm sure she didn't copy the whole Dorian Gray idea probably just parts of it, then changed some of those parts.


----------



## Tossino (Aug 17, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> You can't be talking crap if your talking DGM lol.



lol, true. 



stud_muffin22 said:


> Does anyone believe that the bookmen may be the third side in this secret war???
> I just don't like Lavi's grandpa. And the mention of a third side seemed to unsettle him during the meeting between Allen and Cross.





maxsteele77 said:


> I think the "third power" won't be the bookmen because they're always saying that they don't take sides and i believe them when they say that.
> 
> I reckon it'll be something like the Black Order, but it'll be fundamentally different. Where the Black Order is run by the Vatican the "3rd power" will be run by Exorcists and others who want to stop the Earl but actually cares about it's members.
> This "3rd power" s probably where Cross knows the 14th from and where he's gone now.



Yeah that's what I planned to say. They only join the sides where they'll get the most information needed for the recording of the history.

If, by chance, the 3rd power would make it possible for them to learn even more, they'll probably join that. I'm very curious about why Bookman got so worried about it though.



Salent Aurion said:


> Allen still lacks the experience the Generals have.
> 
> I still can't believe Cross let behind his bad-ass mask. I really thought it was a curse at first, but seems I was wrong. I WANT THAT MASK!!!
> 
> ...



lol, thank you too, for posting in here. Or something cheesy like that. x'D

LIKE HELL HE IS! 





~Avant~ said:


> Lol thanks.
> 
> Heres an interesting bit of info you might or might not have known about.
> 
> ...





Salent Aurion said:


> Whoa! That's...really surprising. But it's cool at the same time.
> 
> Beauty is all that mattered to that man, Henry.
> 
> ...





maxsteele77 said:


> Yeah it may not be the point of dorian gray but (correct me if i'm wrong as it's been a long time since i read the picture of dorian gray) he doesn't age. His portrait ages in his place.
> I'm just saying what if Hoshino based the Earl on that aspect of dorian gray.



All of this make a lot of sense. But I read in dgraydivinity.net (A very great DGM forum, I suggest you all join if you haven't) an interesting theory of who he's based on.

There is a person, I don't remember his name, who's supposed to be able to travel through time. Apprently he's appeared in many different parts of history in hundreds of years, but he doesn't age. And the Earl seems to be resurrected from time to time and try to destroy the world again. And since Allen's Innocence will be 'the destroyer of time', it could have with the Earl's supposed 'time travelling' to do, that he'll stop it once and for all.

I could give you the link to the thread if you're interested in reading more, it's quite a lot you see.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2008)

I believe Tossino that the person your refferencing is Count Saint German, a historic figure shrouded in complete mystery. 

Here's some info on Count Saint Germain: Count Saint Germain's actual origins are a complete mystery. But by accounts made by Cassanova, Count Germain was a complete gentleman, a noble man among noble man, and also completely mad. At one point Count Saint Germain was being investigated and openly admitted that his name wasn't real.

Any way legends say that he was an Immortal, or had gained the "Elixir of Life" from the legendary alchemist "Nicholas Flamel" who had supposedly discovered the Elixir or its counterpart "The Philosophers Stone". 

Other Legends say that Count Saint Germain, was the Wandering Jew. A Jew who had made taunted Jesus on his way to the crusifixian, and was made to walk the earth for the rest of his life until Jesus' return. And that he was a member of the Order of the Rose Cross or "Rosicrucian" and Order of Alchemist and Mystics said to have obtained absolute knowledge of the Universe.

In all acounts he was an immortal.



			
				Ammanas said:
			
		

> I don't really see how Dorian Gray particularly ties in to the series at all bar Wildes writing being in an era that Hoshino has set things, none of the series reflects against him o-o



Actually I think the name reflects the series quite well. The point of "The picture of Dorian Gray" was that he came to hate the reflection casted by the marks of his sins. But more frankly the point of the story was to "Be care what you wish for"

In this sence "The picture of Dorian Gray" fits perfectly since the Akuma's are created from a selfish wish, which ultimately the person who wishes for comes to regret. For example Allen Walker, after he wished for Mana to return he gained a curse similiarly to how Dorian Gray wished to stay beautiful, he was cursed by the painting of his sins


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 17, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Actually I think the name reflects the series quite well. The point of "The picture of Dorian Gray" was that he came to hate the reflection casted by the marks of his sins. But more frankly the point of the story was to "Be care what you wish for"
> 
> In this sence "The picture of Dorian Gray" fits perfectly since the Akuma's are created from a selfish wish, which ultimately the person who wishes for comes to regret. For example Allen Walker, after he wished for Mana to return he gained a curse similiarly to how Dorian Gray wished to stay beautiful, he was cursed by the painting of his sins



Hey, hey. 

That's not a bad theory. 

And it actually does make sense.


----------



## Tossino (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah that was the one. x'D

But the Dorian Gray thing actually makes more sense the way you say it.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 18, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> In this sence "The picture of Dorian Gray" fits perfectly since the Akuma's are created from a selfish wish, which ultimately the person who wishes for comes to regret. For example Allen Walker, after he wished for Mana to return he gained a curse similiarly to how Dorian Gray wished to stay beautiful, he was cursed by the painting of his sins



I was gonna say that but you put it way better than I would have.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2008)

lol at the dorian gray thing, btw hes in League of extraordinary gentleman, where apparently if his potrait is destroyed he quickly ages and dies

and holy crap i did not know that guy from Gravion was actually taken from a historical/mythological figure, i figured they just pulled something out of their ass there

I didnt notice that cross left his mask, i thought all you could see is blood


----------



## masterriku (Aug 18, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> lol at the dorian gray thing, btw hes in League of extraordinary gentleman, where apparently if his potrait is destroyed he quickly ages and dies
> 
> and holy crap i did not know that guy from Gravion was actually taken from a historical/mythological figure, i figured they just pulled something out of their ass there
> 
> I didnt notice that cross left his mask, i thought all you could see is blood



I thought it was if he were to look at his portrait he would die.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 18, 2008)

I kind of liked the akuma theory with The Picture of Dorian Gray, but I can't help but correct this:


~Avant~ said:


> Lol thanks.
> 
> Heres an interesting bit of info you might or might not have known about.
> 
> ...



Lord Henry, and really the whole book, was all about the practice of hedonism.  Hedonism is basically the pursuit of pleasure above all else.  Dorian with his immortal body and good looks was the perfect candidate for this and was molded into a monster by Lord Henry's ideals as well as his wish at the beginning of the book.  

With this in mind, Tyki Mikk being the "pleasure" Noah is certainly an interesting twist on the hedonist mind set.  I liked the akuma theory but unless I'm missing something I can't really see a solid connection to the book in this series.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2008)

new chapt soon i hope cross is okay!


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 18, 2008)

Isn't there no new chapter this week as well?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2008)

Im unsure I hope there is though


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm certain that there isn't cos Shōnen Jump is taking a 2 week break.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 18, 2008)

U lie!!! 

I hope...


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 18, 2008)

lol i wish/hope that i'm wrong but i'm pretty sure i'm right.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> I'm certain that there isn't cos Shōnen Jump is taking a 2 week break.



Nah, Jump took a one week break last week. It's returning this week but DGM isn't yet because Hoshino is lazy.

Atleast she isn't Togashi lazy.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh so only DGM's taking a 2 week break.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 18, 2008)

lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this cant be i want my d.gray-man


----------



## Tay (Aug 19, 2008)

What... There's no chapter this week again?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 19, 2008)

WHY IS SHE ALWAYS TAKING BREAKS. !!!! 

I just hope she comes back well rested, and full of creative and interesting ideas to share with us fans!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Nah, Jump took a one week break last week. It's returning this week but DGM isn't yet because Hoshino is lazy.
> 
> Atleast she isn't Togashi lazy.



yup, everything else is back this week but DGM is absent from the issue.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2008)

what, i thought that break last week counted as her break, oh well at least we get naruto and bleach


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 19, 2008)

Another week...I'll have to wait another week.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

so will we all, not too bad though since it's the start of a new arc anyway.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 20, 2008)

i heard d.gray-man is back this week from a reliable source


----------



## spaZ (Aug 20, 2008)

Well the source isn't reliable at all... Since its already been confirmed on a couple of sites that there is no DGM this week.


----------



## Tossino (Aug 22, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> WHY IS SHE ALWAYS TAKING BREAKS. !!!!
> 
> I just hope she comes back well rested, and full of creative and interesting ideas to share with us fans!



Maybe she's having trouble with the plot and need to think a bit.  I'd rather have her take lots of breaks and make it really good, than having it turn into some crap manga.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 22, 2008)

Winters and Cloud both lost all of their pupils, right? And  Cross "died". Dang, the only team where all the members except for one are still there, is Tiedoll's team, at least they have a new member now. Good to see the number of exorcists keep on decreasing. The only good thing is that Krory, Lavi, Kanda and Lenalee can now fight as well. Even so, together, they are 12 exorcists including the Generals.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 22, 2008)

Tiedoll lost that Turkish excorcist way back by Tiky, so no team is complete anymore.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 22, 2008)

I know, but at least he has still three pupils since he got Chaoji. I miss Daisya, he was cool.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

Tossino said:


> Maybe she's having trouble with the plot and need to think a bit.  I'd rather have her take lots of breaks and make it really good, than having it turn into some crap manga.



I just think she has a few problems meeting weekly deadlines, we've had a couple of instances where her art has been sketchy on pages where they'd clearly run out of time to finalise it for the jump release. The breaks are probably to just give her a bit more time to work on things.


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I just think she has a few problems meeting weekly deadlines, we've had a couple of instances where her art has been sketchy on pages where they'd clearly run out of time to finalise it for the jump release. The breaks are probably to just give her a bit more time to work on things.



In my opinion she can take as many breaks as she wants!

I'd  wait if i can see her wonderful art in good chapters!

I really love her art and character design!


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd rather her take a few more week long breaks than this 2 week one, i just can't handle it.


----------



## Tossino (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I just think she has a few problems meeting weekly deadlines, we've had a couple of instances where her art has been sketchy on pages where they'd clearly run out of time to finalise it for the jump release. The breaks are probably to just give her a bit more time to work on things.



Oh yeah, I noticed that too.  Makes sense.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 23, 2008)

Hoshino is starting to remind of Togashi, too many breaks.


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 23, 2008)

Togashi's breaks will never be rivaled 

Hoshino is probably depressed with what happened to Cross   Why did you do that!


----------



## Tossino (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not very sure at all she'd take breaks because of that. 

'Sides, I still don't think he's dead.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 23, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> Hoshino is starting to remind of Togashi, too many breaks.



I'd much rather 4 weeks break at most than 1 and 1/2 years.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 23, 2008)

True enough, and at least we know for sure that Hoshino will come back after this break, which is not the actual situation with Togashi


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 24, 2008)

If Hoshino ends up doing what Togashi does heads will roll (most likely mine as im curled up in a ball on the floor screaming NOOOOOOOOOOO)


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 24, 2008)

Maybe Hoshino got lost.  She'll be back soon enough 

I don't think Togashi is actually on Earth anymore.  He must be on some space adventure


----------



## Tossino (Aug 24, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> If Hoshino ends up doing what Togashi does heads will roll (most likely mine as im curled up in a ball on the floor screaming NOOOOOOOOOOO)



Indeed.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 24, 2008)

Lol, no one can compare to Togashi when it comes to slacking off, that's a 100% universal truth.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 25, 2008)

lol i think there's even some dead people who've released work quicker than Togashi.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 25, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> lol i think there's even some dead people who've released work quicker than Togashi.



There are people without jobs that release work quicker than Togashi


----------



## Tossino (Aug 26, 2008)

Now I'm curious. I don't know this Togashi y'see. Who is he?


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2008)

Tossino said:


> Now I'm curious. I don't know this Togashi y'see. Who is he?



Mangaka of Hunter x Hunter


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2008)

Who ever invented breaks should burn in hell. 

I want new ch now. ;_;


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 26, 2008)

As long as he gets a nice plot flow going he can take as many breaks as he likes (Do we know for certain if it's a he or a she? My viz D.Gray-man volumes say he) but because of the breaks the animes ending


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2008)

bubble_lord said:


> As long as he gets a nice plot flow going he can take as many breaks as he likes (Do we know for certain if it's a he or a she? My viz D.Gray-man volumes say he) but because of the breaks the animes ending



It's a she. I'm sure of it


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2008)

I vote that Katsura Hoshino is also a she.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 26, 2008)

this wait is hell.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hoshino is definately a she, i've seen a pic of her somewhere.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 26, 2008)

We should be getting a new chapter this week


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 27, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> We should be getting a new chapter this week



Wait should? I thought we were definitely getting a new chapter?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure at the moment.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Starts hyperventilating* No no there has to be a chapter this week, there just has to be. *Starts laughing like a mad man*


----------



## spaZ (Aug 27, 2008)

There should be a new chapter out this week I am 100% sure of it.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah i thought there's supposed to be a new chapter this week, i'd heard nothing about there not being one.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> Yeah i thought there's supposed to be a new chapter this week, i'd heard nothing about there not being one.



And if there wasn't a new chapter coming out this week, what would you do?


----------



## Tossino (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm 100% about that too.


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

There were a few spoilers at MangaHelpers. I'll go fetch them


*Spoiler*: _From MangaHelpers_ 



Well they are suspecting Allen of beign murderer of Cross, Kanda , Lenalee and Johnny are protecting Allen till there are separeted 

In that other one it mentioned that old HQ is moveing to New HQ and Leavier played the conversation about Allen being 14th noah so people are strangly looking at Allen (maybe they are avoiding him) allen after that lookes like absentminded , his room is far away from other peoples and at the end Allen is crying


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 27, 2008)

caf? said:


> And if there wasn't a new chapter coming out this week, what would you do?



I'd just tough it out, it wouldn't bother me...........who am i kidding i'd ball like a baby if there wasn't a chapter this week.


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm surprised people would flip out at the idea of Allen being the 14th. He's, uh...still fighting on their side. And Allen and his circle of friends themselves have seen the Noah have a good side.

But that happens a lot in manga, because ppl r dum.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually it happens a lot in real life too.

There plenty of people that'll abandon there friends if they think their image would effect there own.


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 27, 2008)

Organization of exorcists attempting to save the world = Clique of teenage school girls?

No matter what they try to say, it ruins my suspension of disbelief. You'll notice in even Naruto (a series that isn't too popular in this section of the board) his friends find out he has the Kyuubi inside him...

...and nobody gives a shit.

Because they're not retarded.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 27, 2008)

Well its not like his close friends have alienated him. Lenalee, Kanda, Lavi, Arystar, and even Johnny all still care for him.

When a rumor spreads about, the general concensus tends to hold power over any individual opinion. If I was new and working for an organization named the "Black Order" and someone told me to stay the fuck away from Allen, I wouldn't wonder why, I'd just assume, something is fucked up with that kid. And I'd maintain my distance.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope Allen goes rogue soon.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Seems that spoiler isn't the correct one
There are a couple of ones that just popped up at MangaHelpers, but they aren't completly confirmed yet, although they seem to be the real ones

Still there are no pictures available


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



話は戻って５日前。アレンにクロスを殺した疑惑がかけられてなんか会議みたいな
のしてる。
The story takes place 5 days previous. There's some sort of meeting discussing the suspicion of Allen being Cross's murderer.
コムイ、支部長達、ルベリエ（＋リンク）が座ってて、
Komui, the branch heads, Levier (+Link) are sitting.
アレンは真ん中に手枷？みたいなものに繋がれて立たされている。
Allen stands in the center, restrained by some handcuff-looking things.
アレンに近くにはリナリー、ジョニー、神田がいる。
Near Allen is Lenalee, Jhonny, and Kanda.
バク「だから、何度も言うようにアレン・ウォーカーが師匠であるクロス元帥を
殺害するわけあり ません！」
Bak: "Therefore, like I've said over and over, Allen Walker couldn't have murdered his master. Cross Marian-gensui!"
ルベリエ「そうでしょうか、アレン・ウォーカーを犯人だと言える理由がいくつ
か挙がってはいま すがね？」
Leverie: "Is that so, we have several reasons for why we could say Allen Walker could be the culprit, don't we?"
コムイ「（確かにアレン君には１４番目の容疑がかけられている上、クロス元帥
と同じ部屋にいた。）」ア レンを見る。アレン廃人気味。
Komui: (Certainly, Allen-kun is highly suspected as the 14th, and he was in the same room as Cross-gensui.) He looks at Allen. Allen looks crippled.
神田「おい。そろそろくだらねぇ話は聞き飽きた。」どよめく皆。キレ気味神田。
Kanda: "Oi, I'm gradually getting tired of hearing this story." Everyone stirs. Pretty-looking Kanda. [Or else it means "cut-looking" Kanda...]
リナリー「ちょ、ちょっと神田！」ジョニー「言いすぎだよ！」
Lenalee: "H-Hold on, Kanda!" Jhonny: "You're saying too much!"
神田「コイツにもし異変が起きたら、俺が斬る。」アレンの首に六幻を突きつけ、
見渡しながら 言う。
Kanda: "If an accident happens to this guy, I'll behead you." At Allen's neck, six phantoms stab,
seeing their migration, he speaks.
神田「文句ねぇだろ？」コムイ、リナリー、ジョニーがくすっと笑う。
Kanda: "Why don't you complain?" Komui, Lenalee, Jhonny, quietly laugh.
モブ支部長「ま、待ちたまえそれでは何の解決にも！」
Mobu division leader [I dunno who that is... maybe an abbreviation]: If we wait, then what would be settled!?"
ルベルエ「。ほう。しかし、君が本当に彼を殺せるものかな？」
Leverie: "Hou. However, are you really able to kill him?"
神田「簡単だ。」軽くアレンの首を切りつけ、血が少したれる。驚愕する支部長
達。
Kanda: "It's simple." he lightly cuts Allen's neck. A little blood drips out. This surprises the branch heads.
ルベリエ「言葉だけでは信用できないな。ここは１つ、試させてもら「ぎゃー！！」
Leverie: "Your words alone don't give me confidence. There is one thing here, we will try a test- Gya!!"
チャオジーが壁を破壊し て登場。
Chaoji enters by destroying a wall.
クロウリー「何をしているであるか！壁がえらいことになっているぞ！」
Krory: What are you doing! The wall is doing a great thing!"
チャオジー「すいません、まだこのイノセンス使いこなすの難しすぎて。」
静まり返る一同。
Chaoji: "Sorry, it's still hard for me to control this innocence."
Everyone falls silent.
チャオジー「え？あれ。なんか色々不味かったみたいですね。」
Chaoji: "Eh? Huh. There are some sorts of various distates around, it seems."
クロウリーがズーン。
Krory sighs.
神田「もう話は終わったろ？俺はこいつと続きをしてくるぜ。」アレンの襟を捕
まえて、引っ張っていく。リナ リーとジョニーも付いてくる。
Kanda: "Has the talking already ended? I'd like to continue with this guy."
He seizes Allen's collar and pulls it. Lenalee and Jhonny join.
ジョニー「知らないよーあんな事言って。」リナリー「もう少し言葉を選びなさ
いよ。」神田「う るせぇ。」
Jhonny: "I don't understand what you guys are saying..." Lenalee: "Choose
a bit more to say." Kanda: "Shut up."
アレン「神田。」神田「あ？」アレン「ありがとうございました。」
Allen: "Kanda." Kanda: "Ah?" Allen: "Thank you very much."
神田「何言ってんだ？俺は本気だぜ。」アレン「分かってますよ。」
Kanda: "What are you saying? I was serious." Allen: "I understand."

Here's the second one:
教団に全員引越ししはじめたころクロス失踪で大騒ぎ
Everyone starts moving to the new order, there is a big uproar over Cross'
disappearance.
結局ルベリエが全員いるところでアレンに疑惑を問う感じで14番目のことが広ま
る
Eventually, Leverie with everyone together, accuses his suspicions on Allen,
spreading the idea of the 14th.
でもみんな混乱してすぐには飲み込めない感じ
But everyone is in disorder and are not immediately able to take this idea
in.
アレンはぼんやりしてて、むしろ気遣われてる感じ
Allen is absent-minded. Rather, he seems to be submissive.
アレンは監視つきで、他の団員の部屋がある場所とは離れた部屋に住む
Allen is guarded, the other order members are in a seperare room.
リンクが少し部屋を空けたときにティムからクロスの声
Link is in a small empty room with Cross' voice coming from Tim.
リンクが食事？持って帰ってきたらアレンが泣いてました
Link eats? Allen cries, waiting to see if he can go home.
で、続く




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler 2_ 



New one #1:

回想
Flashback:
ルベ「アレンウォーカーは１４番目というノアの記憶をもった宿主であることが
判明しました
Leverier: We have confirmed that Allen Walker is the host of the so-called
14th Noah's memories.
ですが表向きは今後も彼には教団本部に在籍し
Still, from here on he shall appear to be enrolled at the order headquarters.

エクソシストの役務を続行してもらいます
And he will continue to work as an Exorcist.
今は彼の奏者の能力が教団にとって必要であり
For now, his player ability is necessary for the order.
戦力面から見てもこれ以上の減少は痛手であることから
His fighting will from here on decrease from that fact.

中央庁はノアをしばらく飼う結論に至りました」
Headquarters has arrived at the decision to keep the Noah.

くろ「アレンが」
Kuro: "Allen is"
リナ「兄さん本当なの？」
Lena: "Niisan, really?"

コムイ「只今をもってエクソシストに教団司令官として無期限の任務を言い渡し
ます
Komui: "He's welcomed back as an exorcist to the order by the commanding
officers pronounced for indefinite duty.
もし　アレンウォーカーが１４番目に覚醒し　我々を脅かす存在と判断が下され
た場合は」
And if Allen Walker awakens as the 14th and threatens us, his existence
will be given for that case.

コムイ(言え　今は　こうするしか彼の生きる道は無い)
Komui: (They say now in that case his path would not lead to life.)

アレン「そのときは　僕を殺してください」
Allen: "At that time, please kill me."



That sounds so freaking fake...
Ok, here's the second one:


ジジ(無精ひげ男キャラ)「おう　ひさしぶりじゃねーの神田！新しい六幻どー？刀
工のズゥ爺っさま気にしてたぜー？」
Old man (Man with stubble): "Hou, it's been a long time, Kanda! You're a
new Six Phantoms? Remember the old man Swordsmith Zuu-sama?"
神田「まだ生きてんのかあの爺さん」
Kanda: "Is that old guy still alive?"
ジジ「文句ねぇなら良好って伝えとくぞー」
Old man: "If it's not a complaint it's favorable is the tradition."
神田「好きにしろ」
Kanda: "Be favorable."

ミランダ＆アレン(神田がちょっと心開いてる？)
Miranda & Allen (Kanda opens his heart a little?)


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> I hope Allen goes rogue soon.



FUCK YEAH MAN. If the organization turns on him, he better 

Who needs the help of morons who do nothing but study books or just keep Komui in check. 

But he better take Lenalee along...awww, how romantic...














NOT.

___________________​
Are any of the spoilers confirmed??? The long is really confusing and the other ones sound fake...


----------



## Felix (Aug 29, 2008)

There are no spoilers confirmed


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 29, 2008)

Can't wait for the chapter. That break was annoying but I want to see what becomes of Allen now.


----------



## Tossino (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't wait for the next chapter either.

And indeed, it would be awesome if Allen became a rogue.


----------



## Felix (Aug 29, 2008)

It's quite weird that there is no RAW or spoiler pics out yet
I'm sure there is a chapter this week


----------



## Felix (Aug 29, 2008)

Link removed

D.Grayman is up 

MangaHelpers lied to me


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 29, 2008)

Kanda is very suspicious, decent chapter.


----------



## Felix (Aug 29, 2008)

And it seems we have returned to 17 pages for good


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up...just finished reading it...

I'd like to be all dramatic and say, "This shit just got serious!!!" but then on second thought...it seems like dramatic for the sake of being dramatic.

I was wondering, did the Inspector not mention that Cross died/disappeared???


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow that was a great chapter, it had me laughing and feeling sad. Tapp's brother lol.


----------



## Felix (Aug 29, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> Wow that was a great chapter, it had me laughing and feeling sad. Tapp's *brother* lol.



Sister              .


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 29, 2008)

Who was Tapp?

I forget characters like that


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 29, 2008)

Felix said:


> Sister              .



Oops lol i thought he looked kind of feminize. Looks like there's gonna be alot of new chars being introduced.


----------



## Tossino (Aug 29, 2008)

Did you see Kanda's golem and Timcanpi exchanging glares at the same time Allen and Kanda did? 

And LOL, Allen stretched Tim like he was some kind of rubber... thingy... So cute. x'D And he's such a kid, getting cheered up by some candy. 

Tapp's sis seems like a funny gal. 

*Lord Genome:* Tapp was one of the scientists that got turned into a skull during Lulubell's assault on the HQ.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 29, 2008)

The candy thing had me rolling around laughing.


----------



## Tossino (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah that was cute.


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone else reminded of the matrix's phones, the way they're using the arc?


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 30, 2008)

I have no idea where the story is going next. The new Order organization is all weird, looks like lots of new characters are coming in.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 30, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> I have no idea where the story is going next. The new Order organization is all weird, looks like lots of new characters are coming in.



Yeah...I wonder if the author is going to start on a new arc anytime soon. D:


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 30, 2008)

I like how Allen was in this chapter. He feels more...somber. Maybe he's feeling a little dead inside with all the recent events (and having 10 days to mope around about them), but he seems more relaxed than usual.

Kanda seemed like more of a dick than usual. Like really, he added unnecessary comments to the whole thing.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 30, 2008)

That's how Kanda shows emotion. I doubt he appreciates how the order is treating the exorcist, well mostly Allen. Remember Kanda has some special abilities who knows if they could eventually be considered "evil" as well.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 30, 2008)

Ahhh I really hope some of these order guys get killed near the end. Them and there fucking religion bullshit.


----------



## Tossino (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, I totally agree with ya there. I never really liked those guys. 


Kanda has his own ways of expressing what he feels. I guess that's why he's become more of an ass now.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah i think Kanda's angry at the fact that they suspect Allen but since he's Kanda he's pretending he's actually angry at Allen.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 31, 2008)

im guessing the pope will appear soon, since hes mentioned so much
i dont know if hes drawn differently, but allen does have a more apathetic mature look to him now
i liked the last chapter, especially miranada, when she tried to cheer up allen, and then gave him the candy


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im guessing the pope will appear soon, since hes mentioned so much



I hope he's a badass friend with scars and muscles

One can dream


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I hope he's a badass friend with scars and muscles
> 
> One can dream



An Old School exorcist 
Never the Pope looked so cool


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 31, 2008)

Wait does anyone apart from the higher ups know Cross is dead?


----------



## maxsteele77 (Aug 31, 2008)

bubble_lord said:


> Wait does anyone apart from the higher ups know Cross is dead?



The higher ups (and us) don't know if he's really dead, i still say he's not.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 1, 2008)

nah, i see the pope being a bitch character, i mean hes already shown that through his actions, imo hes prolly just gonna be an old looking dude, an evil old looking dude, i mean look at the only two realtively new guys weve seen that associated with the pope, revellor and the other dude- they both look evilish


----------



## Gene (Sep 1, 2008)

Volume 16 Cover (LQ)


----------



## Tossino (Sep 1, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> Yeah i think Kanda's angry at the fact that they suspect Allen but since he's Kanda he's pretending he's actually angry at Allen.



Exactly my thought. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> im guessing the pope will appear soon, since hes mentioned so much
> i dont know if hes drawn differently, but allen does have a more apathetic mature look to him now
> i liked the last chapter, especially miranada, when she tried to cheer up allen, and then gave him the candy



Yeah, he's drawn a bit differently so I think that makes him look a bit older. But he is growing up anyway, so I believe it's partly intentional.

Yeah, that was so cute. ^^



maxsteele77 said:


> The higher ups (and us) don't know if he's really dead, i still say he's not.



I say that I don't get my hopes up, but won't say he's dead until it's really proven. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> nah, i see the pope being a bitch character, i mean hes already shown that through his actions, imo hes prolly just gonna be an old looking dude, an evil old looking dude, i mean look at the only two realtively new guys weve seen that associated with the pope, revellor and the other dude- they both look evilish



Yup, I say that too.  But, if it would be a young dude... That would be interesting. 



Gene said:


> Volume 16 Cover (LQ)



Awesome.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

colour pages this week, yay


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Gene said:


> Volume 16 Cover (LQ)



This cover made me sad


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

popularity poll results


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 3, 2008)

lol, Kanda has a lot of fangirls! pek


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah, though he was #1 last time out.


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

The Top 5 aren't really surprising.

Still interesting.


----------



## Teleq (Sep 3, 2008)

Miranda and Crowley above Tyki Mikk and Cross...


----------



## BVB (Sep 3, 2008)

haha a lot of fangirls for allen kanda and lavi =)


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 3, 2008)

Teleq said:


> Miranda and Crowley above Tyki Mikk and Cross...



The Japanese are crazy. They dislike Orochimaru, too.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Sep 3, 2008)

Where the* hell's *The Earl!?

Ah...that's right, he had too many votes to fit him on the page.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 3, 2008)

Why is Sasuke only in the second place?


----------



## Felix (Sep 3, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Why is Sasuke only in the second place?



Because he doesn't have the Sharingan yet


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 3, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Why is Sasuke only in the second place?


Because the main character is actually cool.


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 3, 2008)

Who's the 11th?

Also, switch Krory with Komui and Lavi with Tyki and all is fine.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 3, 2008)

Kanda is such a Dick...  .. but he is so hot.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 4, 2008)

Felix said:


> Because he doesn't have the Sharingan yet



Chapter 93 begs to differ.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 4, 2008)

What are you talking about its your imagination.


----------



## Tossino (Sep 4, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> colour pages this week, yay



wOOt! 



Ammanas said:


> popularity poll results



Cross on 8th place? o-o BLASHPEMY!


Go Allen, Kanda and Lavi! 



shoko86 said:


> Kanda is such a Dick...  .. but he is so hot.



True, but he's a lovable dick.  And hot of course.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)

Via SJ site ...........................................................||....................................................................Via 2ch


----------



## spaZ (Sep 4, 2008)

Now I like that ranking.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 4, 2008)

Tyki is way hotter than Kanda...and just better in general.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 5, 2008)

Tyki = Win

I can only forgive Kanda just cuz he looks so damn good.. I'm a victim..  So shallow.. 

but..... I. LOVE. ALLEN.


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 5, 2008)

Scan out: 
Here's chapter 36 by gdperrin


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm so it wasn't Leverrier who killed Cross, it's definitely someone from that other side of the war that Bookman seems to know about then. He sounds afraid of them.

Though Hitlerrier still doesn't seem totally good, I wonder what he's planning with the Akuma egg...


----------



## Salent Aurion (Sep 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At least we now know that it was really Central that send someone to deal with Cross. Dang, what the hell is happening in Central exactly? What kind of "persons" are in there. Also, poor Allen, his reaction was so...sad. And Timcanppy missing his master is really cute. Anyways, Hoshino is really making a good job to make us think about what could have happened exactly. At least, Bookman is starting to speak a bit with Lavi about that other side of the war.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow.....just wow, so many revelations in this chapter, i loved it.

Cross is no longer the host of Judgment, he might have been turning into a fallen one. Lvellie is sure Crosses attack was the work of central.

I still say something happened to make Cross shoot himself, maybe he did it to stop himself turning into a fallen one or maybe Judgment shot him of it's own accord. Either way all he's got now is Maria.

Poor Tim he's so cute.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Sep 6, 2008)

My Theory


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cross himself made his weapon non compatible. We've seen him use his magic for quite a bit of things. The fact that Malcom doesn't know what central is doing makes me believe that Malcom could be The Earl. The whole egg shard and even being in danger from central, and Link offering to protect him, it be a nice twist. And then just the way he calls Allen "14th".





Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh, the revelations in this chapter are interesting indeed. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cross relinquishing his innocence, Central HQ being behind some plot involving him, and Bookman most likely realizing the truth of what has happened.

Not to mention part of the Akuma egg being recovered.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 6, 2008)

so is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



cross really dead, thats what reveer made it sound like, and the intro of the north american branch eh, plus the deal with bookman and lavi, and a delightful scene with lenalee doulling out coffee


----------



## Felix (Sep 6, 2008)

It's interesting how D.Grayman is having more of a plot arc instead of another arc full of fights.

I love these type of dramas, the Victorian feel and the search for a murderer gives me a nice vibe


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 6, 2008)

I feel the complete opposite, I guess. Nothing revealed in this chapter...we didn't already know, except that Hitler-dude didn't have anything to do with the incident, but thanks to the fact that this series isn't a Disney movie, you should've guessed that the villain wouldn't be so painstakingly obvious to begin with.

The last panel was the only thing important to me. =/

I thought Lenalee was cute this chapter. I remember before I got into the series, people said she was Allen's main love interest, but I really hope not... I think Lavi should hit that.  Their relationship has been very prominent ever since the shipride to Edo.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 6, 2008)

omg d.gray-man..this chapter along with one piece blew the other out the park.This chapter was soo goood i like that this is gona be mostly like a detevive arc other than a fight arc wich im tired of..and bookman i wonder if he knows where cross is and taking for this chapter i think cross "off "him self is u get my driff ..so much to say and talk about.....and the last panel whats the americans planing????


----------



## Tossino (Sep 6, 2008)

Omg... Poor Tim, and poor Allen. They're both so sad over what happened. Allen's reaction was so sad... and Tim's so cute... T_T

Anyways, this chapter sure revealed a lot. I'm really glad that it seems it'll become a detective arc of some sort. Hoshino really knows how to switch things around doesn't she? I don't know what to believe. That Cross's dead, like Leverrier really seem to believe, or that he got out safely like Bookman thinks.

Also, that he left Judgement behind completely in case he did actually get away. I dunno... it doesn't seem like something Cross would do.

I can't wait to find out more.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm more interested in the concept of there being someone that can injure Cross on that level.

Things are about to get good.


----------



## Tossino (Sep 6, 2008)

No kidding? I'm gonna sit on the edge of my seat during the whole of this arc, I can just feel it.


----------



## Felix (Sep 6, 2008)

Seems I'm not alone for wanting a Detective Arc


----------



## Tossino (Sep 6, 2008)

You sure as hell are not.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2008)

Cross better not be dead .


----------



## Tossino (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 6, 2008)

I still think that Cross either shot himself (maybe to stop becoming a fallen one) or Judgment made him shoot himself for some reason.

Who knows maybe central have someone who can control others innocence, they turned Judgment against Cross which is why it's no longer his.


----------



## FrackoftheHeathens (Sep 6, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> I still think that Cross either *shot himself* (maybe to stop becoming a fallen one) or Judgment made him shoot himself for some reason.



Cross, in all likeliness shot himself, by abandoning Judgment it abandoned him. As in if Cross decides to come back, he's beat for a weapon, unless Maria can kick as much ass. 

He got out, maybe because his part in the war-thing is done, maybe Hoshino wanted his fangirls to cry, maybe he's setting something else up for Allen to deal with... there is the 3rd side bit he mentioned.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't mind chapters full of information but damn, don't amek them so short, Hoshino.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 6, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> I thought Lenalee was cute this chapter. I remember before I got into the series, people said she was Allen's main love interest, but I really hope not... I think Lavi should hit that.  Their relationship has been very prominent ever since the shipride to Edo.



I agree.

Lavi X Lenalee and Road X Allen all the way!


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 6, 2008)

platnium_lightning said:


> Cross better not be dead .



Don't worry, he sure is going to make his flashy entrance, once Allen and the Scooby Doo gang are on the edge of dying again.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 6, 2008)

It was a genjutsu all along.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah Cross ain't dead once they went in the room cross body was gone.

I think Leveere have something to do with it.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 6, 2008)

Even without Judgment Cross would still be pretty powerful, he's got Maria and his magic, which we don't know the limits of.


----------



## Oda Oda no Mi (Sep 7, 2008)

After reading this WIN fucking chapter, it seems that Levoulier and Bookman know, or have a strong suspicion as to exactly who took down Cross. Levoulier said that Central was responsible, but who? This is Cross Marian, the man who makes Level 4 Akuma and Noahs his bitches.

Are ther more people like Allen, implanted with the memories of Musician?

D Gray Man has too many mysteries and unanswered questions...answer them, dammit!


----------



## TargaryenX (Sep 7, 2008)

Despite his Hitler 'stache, I still think Leverrier is an antihero. I don't think he's going to suddenly turn out evil or end up being the earl. Remember, he was the one who got Lenalee to activate her innocence to defeat the level 4. Plus he makes great cakes . I'm actually starting to like his character. Also, Tim's stubby little arms are always cute .


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope this "detective" arc has some fights in them...I don't want this arc turning into something Death Note-esque. D:


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 7, 2008)

TargaryenX said:


> Despite his Hitler 'stache, I still think Leverrier is an antihero. I don't think he's going to suddenly turn out evil or end up being the earl. Remember, he was the one who got Lenalee to activate her innocence to defeat the level 4. Plus he makes great cakes . I'm actually starting to like his character. Also, Tim's stubby little arms are always cute .



Yeah i think Leverrier's the "greater good at any cost" kind of guy. I mean he makes cakes, i've never seen a really bad guy who loves to bake lol.


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 7, 2008)

TargaryenX said:


> Despite his Hitler 'stache, I still think Leverrier is an antihero. I don't think he's going to suddenly turn out evil or end up being the earl. Remember, he was the one who got Lenalee to activate her innocence to defeat the level 4. Plus he makes great cakes . I'm actually starting to like his character. Also, Tim's stubby little arms are always cute .



The 'stache is the reason I doubt he's a badguy. It just seems too _obvious_.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> Yeah i think Leverrier's the "greater good at any cost" kind of guy. I mean he makes cakes, i've never seen a really bad guy who loves to bake lol.



The Earl isn't your typical bad guy but he is definitely evil. 



TargaryenX said:


> Despite his Hitler 'stache, I still think Leverrier is an antihero. I don't think he's going to suddenly turn out evil or end up being the earl. Remember, he was the one who got Lenalee to activate her innocence to defeat the level 4. Plus he makes great cakes . I'm actually starting to like his character. Also, Tim's stubby little arms are always cute .



I disagree. I think he just has his own agenda and this may have thrown a wrench in it or impeded the progress of his plans. 

He basically forced Lenalee into that though, not like she wanted to activate it for him. It was to protect everyone else she cared for.

I dislike his character.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 7, 2008)

He is a pretty cool guy

Want some cake?


----------



## Tossino (Sep 7, 2008)

FrackoftheHeathens said:


> Cross, in all likeliness shot himself, by abandoning Judgment it abandoned him. As in if Cross decides to come back, he's beat for a weapon, unless Maria can kick as much ass.
> 
> He got out, maybe because his part in the war-thing is done, maybe Hoshino wanted his fangirls to cry, maybe he's setting something else up for Allen to deal with... there is the 3rd side bit he mentioned.



Yeah I believe so too. He's got Maria and his magic, so he'd do fine without Judgement too. But he was so very badass with it. *Sigh*

I strongly believe he's got something to do with that third power, really.



Lastier said:


> Don't worry, he sure is going to make his flashy entrance, once Allen and the Scooby Doo gang are on the edge of dying again.



Yeah, he'll come in the last second, as always. 

If he's not dead that is. I'm still not getting my hopes up.



Oda Oda no Mi said:


> After reading this WIN fucking chapter, it seems that Levoulier and Bookman know, or have a strong suspicion as to exactly who took down Cross. Levoulier said that Central was responsible, but who? This is Cross Marian, the man who makes Level 4 Akuma and Noahs his bitches.
> 
> Are ther more people like Allen, implanted with the memories of Musician?
> 
> D Gray Man has too many mysteries and unanswered questions...answer them, dammit!



She'll answer them. It's all about having us make our own theories and then shock us with something completely unexpected.

Hoshino ftw. 



TargaryenX said:


> Despite his Hitler 'stache, I still think Leverrier is an antihero. I don't think he's going to suddenly turn out evil or end up being the earl. Remember, he was the one who got Lenalee to activate her innocence to defeat the level 4. Plus he makes great cakes . I'm actually starting to like his character. Also, Tim's stubby little arms are always cute .



Yeah I have to say I'm starting to like him too. 

Yesh, they are. 



maxsteele77 said:


> Yeah i think Leverrier's the "greater good at any cost" kind of guy. I mean he makes cakes, i've never seen a really bad guy who loves to bake lol.



Me neither.  That's why it'd be even funnier if he turned out to be a bad guy.

lol wut, a bad guy who bakes cake? x'D



Hiruma said:


> He is a pretty cool guy
> 
> Want some cake?



I want some!


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 7, 2008)

By the way, can't Cross still be there, just hiding in Grave of Maria?

-_-


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hiruma said:


> By the way, can't Cross still be there, just hiding in Grave of Maria?
> 
> -_-




lol he could be, if he is i bet he's taken up residence in the female showers.

This chapter has sort of changed my view on Lvellie. Before i saw him as just a bad guy who would eventually turn on the Order or something equally sinister.

Now i see him in a slightly better light, just the way he said "It was not me" almost like he wanted to make sure Link knew he didn't do it.

The way Link looked while he offered to go with him struck me as the look of someone who genuinely cares for him. Evil people don't tend to have friends who'd do that for them.

Maybe Lvellie will turn out like Itachi or Snape, we think they're bad the whole time only to find out they were actually good.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Sep 7, 2008)

About that Third Power, maybe it could be the followers of the Will of the 14th? Or something like that. That would explain why Cross Marian knows about it, since he knew Mana and the 14th. 

I also like a bit more Leverrier and Bookman. At least, Bookman is warning Lavi, and might give him more interesting information now. As for Leverrier, he's just a VERY extremist when it comes down to winning. But it's thanks to him Lenalee can now fight. (Also thanks to her resolve, but you understand my point). The only thing I didn't love from him this week was how he spoke to Allen. 

I wonder who's going to use Judgement now. It would be awesome if Allen could, but it wouldn't fit at all with Crowned Clown. F*ck it, give Judgement to Komui or Jonny! Lol, I'd find it funny that one of these two use such a ...bad-ass weapon. 


Yay, the more we advance, the more I think Cross Marian is still alive! But, he'll be different. No Judgement for him...not his mask!!!! Knowing him though, he'll come up with something else to stay bad-ass.

Also, screw it AllenXRoad or AllenXLenalee, AllenXKomurinEx is the best!!!
(Seriously, I'm more for AllenXLenalee, but AllenXKomurinEx was great for the time it lasted.)


----------



## Tossino (Sep 7, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> lol he could be, *if he is i bet he's taken up residence in the female showers.*
> 
> This chapter has sort of changed my view on Lvellie. Before i saw him as just a bad guy who would eventually turn on the Order or something equally sinister.
> 
> ...



Freakin'. Win. x'D Rep for that.

Yeah, Leverrier doesn't seem as bad as I first believed he is. I really looked like he didn't do it. He looked sad somehow.

And what Link said was very touching too. There's more to those two then one first think.



Salent Aurion said:


> About that Third Power, maybe it could be the followers of the Will of the 14th? Or something like that. That would explain why Cross Marian knows about it, since he knew Mana and the 14th.
> 
> I also like a bit more Leverrier and Bookman. At least, Bookman is warning Lavi, and might give him more interesting information now. As for Leverrier, he's just a VERY extremist when it comes down to winning. But it's thanks to him Lenalee can now fight. (Also thanks to her resolve, but you understand my point). The only thing I didn't love from him this week was how he spoke to Allen.
> 
> ...



Hey that's a good theory.  It wouldn't surprise me. And in that case, I'm pretty sure they'll try to make Allen join them. Though, I wonder, that since Cross doesn't really seem to want Allen to loose himself to the 14th... Maybe he'll run into trouble once they find out.

If the third power is those people that is.

I always liked Bookman.  But I see Leverrier in a completely different way now.

You can't just hand over another person's Innocence to someone else.  It's the Innocence that chooses it's conformer, not the other way around. So, I dunno what'll happen with Jugement.

lol yeah, AllenKomurinX is canon! xD


----------



## Salent Aurion (Sep 7, 2008)

Still, I'd really love it if Judgement could be choose someone really nowhere. JUDGEMENT SHOULD CHOOSE TAPP'S SISTER!! Anyways, a group in which every member would have inherited a part of the "Will" of the 14th would be interesting. Who knows, each of them could play a different instrument. Cross Marian can summon a singer, Allen plays the piano, and Vulvian(only name I can think of) will play violin. But I suppose Allen would be the one to become the 14th, and would become the leader of the Third Power. Okay, it's a theory I just thought of, but it could happen...maybe.

OH I also thought of something. About Sherryl, the new Noah, he might be the Noah of Love. He seems to be made of pure love. It just came into my mind, I felt the need to share it with all of you.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 7, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> Yeah i think Leverrier's the "greater good at any cost" kind of guy. I mean he makes cakes, i've never seen a really bad guy who loves to bake lol.



Linderman from heroes 
The detective arc seems to be a nice break from the constant fights, hopefully it'll bring up a new plot.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm positive that the third power will be a sect of magicians of some sort. Seeing as for the bad guys we have Dark Matter for the good guys we have innocence. The only other type of power we've seen is Magic, so they'll definatly use it.

Oh and I win this thread. My theory of a third power I posted about a year ago came true


----------



## Oda Oda no Mi (Sep 7, 2008)

Salent Aurion said:


> OH I also thought of something. About Sherryl, the new Noah, he might be the Noah of Love. He seems to be made of pure love. It just came into my mind, I felt the need to share it with all of you.


Sherryl is the Noah of Lolicon.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Sep 7, 2008)

I just want to see some new Noah in teh future, as well as some more information on Sheryl! Man, I hope he has some hax abilities like Tyki Mikk and Road. He just looks so awesome.

And I might have to go with Avant on this one. A group of Magicians seems to be the best possible bet. It'd be awesome, too, 'cause we have yet to see much magic being used.


----------



## Felix (Sep 7, 2008)

Indeed, the only Magicians we have seen were Cross, the Earl and the Skulls


----------



## Draydi (Sep 7, 2008)

I wonder is Allen will get Cross' Innocence, since Hevlaska said "Cross is no longer this Innocence's Host." So that doesn't mean that it no longer has a host, just that Cross isn't the host.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 7, 2008)

lol a picture of this just popped into my head and i tried to make it with my _very_ meager PS ability's.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 7, 2008)

hmmm as much as i would like to see roadxallen, the chances of that are zero
and its quite obvious lavi would like to tap lenalee, but i dont think its the other way around, allen is the only one i would venture she would end up with at this point


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2008)

I think Allen is too cute for Lenalee.  Lenanlee is a year older than Allen right? Lenalee looks better with Lavi.


----------



## Tossino (Sep 8, 2008)

Salent Aurion said:


> Still, I'd really love it if Judgement could be choose someone really nowhere. JUDGEMENT SHOULD CHOOSE TAPP'S SISTER!! Anyways, a group in which every member would have inherited a part of the "Will" of the 14th would be interesting. Who knows, each of them could play a different instrument. Cross Marian can summon a singer, Allen plays the piano, and Vulvian(only name I can think of) will play violin. But I suppose Allen would be the one to become the 14th, and would become the leader of the Third Power. Okay, it's a theory I just thought of, but it could happen...maybe.
> 
> OH I also thought of something. About Sherryl, the new Noah, he might be the Noah of Love. He seems to be made of pure love. It just came into my mind, I felt the need to share it with all of you.



Yeah that would be pretty awesome. It'll be interesting to see what that third power is. And I wonder how long we have to wait to see it.

Hey, that makes sense.  He seems so lovey-dovey, he's even got a wife. It must be the most gentle memory.



~Avant~ said:


> I'm positive that the third power will be a sect of magicians of some sort. Seeing as for the bad guys we have Dark Matter for the good guys we have innocence. The only other type of power we've seen is Magic, so they'll definatly use it.
> 
> Oh and I win this thread. My theory of a third power I posted about a year ago came true



Yeah that makes a lot of sense. If that's the case it's no wonder Cross left Judgement behind. Maybe that's where he learned how to use magic.

Congrats. 



Espada#4 said:


> I wonder is Allen will get Cross' Innocence, since Hevlaska said "Cross is no longer this Innocence's Host." So that doesn't mean that it no longer has a host, just that Cross isn't the host.



Allen already has an Innocence, you can't have two.

Cross only have two 'cause he uses magic to control a corpse who has Innocence (Just putting that in).



maxsteele77 said:


> lol a picture of this just popped into my head and i tried to make it with my _very_ meager PS ability's.



lol, WTF is with the hat?


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 8, 2008)

lol it's supposed to be like Where's Waldo (or Wally) it's his hat.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 8, 2008)

man i must have been asleep at the wheel i never saw them mention magic, unless that some term that users on this board came up with

lenalee is too good for lavi, whos basically been relagated to the role of buffon


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 8, 2008)

No magics been known since we found out about the Millenium Earl, apparently he's a mysterious and powerful sorcerer banished from another dimension.

The skulls have been shown to know how to use magic at some level. And Cross has admitted to knowing how to use magic, and showed that he could as well.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 8, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> No magics been known since we found out about the Millenium Earl, apparently he's a mysterious and powerful sorcerer banished from another dimension.
> 
> The skulls have been shown to know how to use magic at some level. And Cross has admitted to knowing how to use magic, and showed that he could as well.



I didn't know he was from another dimension, i thought he was just a powerful sorcerer from thousands of years ago.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

How many Noah's in total is there again? Not including the Earl.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Sep 9, 2008)

There are 13 other noahs


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 9, 2008)

There's 13 Noah's plus the 14th makes 14. 

The Earl isn't a Noah, but my theory is that he's either Noah himself or a very close relation.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 9, 2008)

13? Holy shit, and how many have we seen? like 4-5?
Much more to come then eh.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 9, 2008)

In total their are really 14 Noahs. So far we've seen 7

1. Road
2. Tyki
3. Skin
4. Jasdebi
5. Lulubell
6. Sheryll
7. Allen


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 9, 2008)

Who the hell is Sheryll?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 9, 2008)

The guy that was with Tyki and Road after the level 4 arc.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sheryll is Tyki's brother and he's married to Road's mom.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> The guy that was with Tyki and Road after the level 4 arc.





maxsteele77 said:


> Sheryll is Tyki's brother and he's married to Road's mom.


Ah right, i remember now.


----------



## Tossino (Sep 11, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> lol it's supposed to be like Where's Waldo (or Wally) it's his hat.



That must be something I've missed.  Oh well.



~Avant~ said:


> No magics been known since we found out about the Millenium Earl, apparently he's a mysterious and powerful sorcerer banished from another dimension.
> 
> The skulls have been shown to know how to use magic at some level. And Cross has admitted to knowing how to use magic, and showed that he could as well.





maxsteele77 said:


> I didn't know he was from another dimension, i thought he was just a powerful sorcerer from thousands of years ago.



I thought so too. 



maxsteele77 said:


> Sheryll is Tyki's brother and he's married to Road's mom.



Sheryl and his wife isn't Road's real parents, either of them. She's simply adopted. At least from what I understood.


----------



## Felix (Sep 11, 2008)

The spoilers seem to indicate


*Spoiler*: __ 



Time skip to three months later


----------



## Tossino (Sep 12, 2008)

Whoa, three whole months?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 12, 2008)

a time skip??

sweet!


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

Try putting things under tags folks.

Where are the spoilers at anyway?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2008)

Spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 












> クロス事件から三ヵ月后　１２月パリ
> 
> 警部とその娘が口ケンカ
> そこに神田が来て娘とぶつかる
> ...


----------



## Tossino (Sep 12, 2008)

I love time-skips. 

Whoa, Allen looks totally hot there. 

*Wishes she knew Japanese*


----------



## The Boss (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 time skip sounds nice


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2008)

that was a pretty good chapter but rather odd .


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 12, 2008)

This weeks chapter was so......random, in a good way though. If G is an innocence user and can poses people then i think it adds more weight to my theory that central has a user who can control people or their innocence. Who knows maybe G is the one that made Cross shoot himself (which i still say he did)

I want to see Krory, i want to know if his innocence has "evolved" like Allen's and Lenalle's.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 12, 2008)

lol yeah it's been ages since they've had a good old fashioned innocence hunt. *thinks back* i can't actually remember the last one it's been that long.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2008)

The last innocence hunt was for Miranda. Arystar's was just a coincedence. So its nice that the story is going back to its roots. (it'll help expand the universe of D.Gray Man)

Theif G. is a G


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, that chapter felt a bit out of place but definitely gained my interest. It will be interesting to see how they approach Phantom Thief G and that innocence it possesses.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 12, 2008)

What a random chapter...LOL

But I'm actually liking the good ol' hunt of the innocence thing.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 12, 2008)

I hope this shit doesn't end up being something like the "zombie-arc".


----------



## Cipher (Sep 12, 2008)

^ I doubt it will.  This chapter reminded me more of the early arcs like Singing Doll and Rewind Town.  It feels like D.Gray-man is trying to get back towards that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 12, 2008)

Phantom Thief G reminds me of Katiou Kid from Detective Conan. Which is based off Lupin, the archenemy of Holmes. =O


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 13, 2008)

lol he is like kid isn't he?

Anyway an innocence hunt is surprising though I'm not all too interested in it. Hopefully this theif turns out more interesting than I'm expecting him to be.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2008)

Hopefully a potential new exorcist


----------



## Tossino (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah I agree, it's cool to have Hoshino bring back a bit of the old-fashioned Innocence hunting. Ahhh... I missed that, seriously.

Such a random chapter, but so interesting. And lol! Kanda's got an admirer.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

At this point in the story, random innocence arcs seem kinda pointless. I guess some hightier enemy will appear and put them to test. Otherwise: Waste of our time.


----------



## Tossino (Sep 13, 2008)

Meh, don't be so picky.  They still need to gather Innocence in hopes of getting more comrades and increase their forces again.

I do agree that something will probably put them to the test though. Because yeah, given what kind of situation the story is in, there must be some importance in this or it will be like a filler arc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2008)

Even though i don't necessarily see what the point is of these mission arcs, atleast this one seems better then the last with that ghost thing..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 13, 2008)

The point of arcs like these are to recruit new exorcists and find more innocence. Which I enjoy seeing, I'm kind of tired of seeing long ass arcs full of action(Edo).


----------



## Felix (Sep 13, 2008)

I bet that girl is ending up as an exorcist by the end of the arc
And god, didn't that kid that groped her breasts look like Lavi?


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought so too. I think Mysterious Thief G looks pretty cool. 
And I hope in the end the comes to be some importance in this arc besides just the exorcists recruiting someone, or getting more innocence. The arc with the disease and this one are looking to be more on the humorous side and less story.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's hoping Phantom Thief G becomes an Exorcist. =D


----------



## Shade (Sep 13, 2008)

This manga's been going pretty much downhill since after the invasion of the Order.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2008)

I dont agree with that at all, save for the zombie arc, the story has been great especially with the Whole Cross incident.

I'm thinking Thief G might become a small piece of a puzzle to Kanda's past


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the sudden change. Cross death drama = no thanks. Both sides of the war are at a point where the best thing for them is to build up. All the Exorcists can do is wait for the Earl and the Noah Clan to attack them - might as well look for Innocence and recruit/train Exorcists while they wait.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 13, 2008)

this chapter reminded me of the earlier stories in the manga.

I kind of missed those


----------



## Tossino (Sep 13, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> The point of arcs like these are to recruit new exorcists and find more innocence. Which I enjoy seeing, I'm kind of tired of seeing long ass arcs full of action(Edo).



Yeah, too many long ass arcs can get annoying in the end. 



Felix said:


> I bet that girl is ending up as an exorcist by the end of the arc
> And god, didn't that kid that groped her breasts look like Lavi?



Yeah, he did look like Lavi. 



Gentleman said:


> I thought so too. I think Mysterious Thief G looks pretty cool.
> And I hope in the end the comes to be some importance in this arc besides just the exorcists recruiting someone, or getting more innocence. The arc with the disease and this one are looking to be more on the humorous side and less story.



COOL!? 

Yeah, I pretty much hope so too, as long as it's still keeps that nostalgic feeling that is.



The Drunken Monkey said:


> Here's hoping Phantom Thief G becomes an Exorcist. =D



LOL! I dunno why, but that thought makes me crack up. x'''D



neostar8710 said:


> this chapter reminded me of the earlier stories in the manga.
> 
> I kind of missed those



You're not alone on that.


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> At this point in the story, random innocence arcs seem kinda pointless. I guess some hightier enemy will appear and put them to test. Otherwise: Waste of our time.



Actually, I think that this point of the story is a good time to slow down and let the reader gets his bearing again, otherwise it'll feel like everything starts happening too fast. It's a calm before the storm thingy.

Anyway, I doubt this will be a very long arc. Two months tops.


----------



## FrackoftheHeathens (Sep 14, 2008)

172 really does remind me of the first few arcs. I really don't think just Ignoring Cross's death was a smart move. That should've been the most important thing, but hey. I ain't the author. 

At least Kanda's got an admirer now.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> At this point in the story, random innocence arcs seem kinda pointless. I guess some hightier enemy will appear and put them to test. Otherwise: Waste of our time.



I can sympathize with you here.


----------



## Tossino (Sep 15, 2008)

FrackoftheHeathens said:


> 172 really does remind me of the first few arcs. I really don't think just Ignoring Cross's death was a smart move. That should've been the most important thing, but hey. I ain't the author.
> 
> At least Kanda's got an admirer now.



I doubt she'll just ignore it. Maybe we'll see some flashbacks or something before the whole thing truly starts.

As someone said, calm before the storm thingy.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 19, 2008)

so is there no new chapter this week ?


----------



## Felix (Sep 19, 2008)

gaarasbitch said:


> so is there no new chapter this week ?



There is


----------



## Felix (Sep 19, 2008)

15 pages again? 

EDIT:
The chapter just seemed short, its 17 pages
Haha, this gives me a Sherlock Holmes vibe


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Sep 19, 2008)

172 out and translated
does. 

Really liked the intro, o Cross come back lol.

This chapter has given me a favorite quote.

How much is it?

Enough to make General Cross's debts look like nothing.


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 19, 2008)

Kanda is awesome. Link is awesome.

I wonder if this Phantom Thief really has any relevance at all to the plot...

Hmm I predict the G is actually a 6, and it is a Level 6 Akuma.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 20, 2008)

Better chapter than i expected. 7/10

As the above poster, i also wonder if this guy will have any relevance to the actual plot hmmm...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

Pretty interesting chapter. I'm assuming his ability just allows him to body hop or something to that effect. I'm hoping he gets his ass kicked soon.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 20, 2008)

*pictures Kanda getting taken over and wearing G's suit*..........................HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2008)

Kanda this chapter


----------



## Felix (Sep 20, 2008)

I loved this chapter
You guys might not like it, but I like this type of arcs


----------



## Tossino (Sep 20, 2008)

I like it. 

It's funny. This whole chapter with Kanda's new nickname and Cross's message has a strange deja vu to it when compared to an RP on Dgraydivinity.

My favourite parts were the last panel with sexy creepy G-Link, Tim's grin, Cross's message and the:

"How much is it?"

"Enough to make General Cross's debts look like nothing."

"*I'll protect it with my life! *"


----------



## Mori` (Sep 22, 2008)

DGM will be absent from issue #45 of jump.

(that's in 2 weeks)


----------



## BVB (Sep 22, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> DGM will be absent from issue #45 of jump.
> 
> (that's in 2 weeks)



thanks for the information! 

at least there's a chapter this week =)


----------



## Tossino (Sep 25, 2008)

Awwww, another break. D:


----------



## Tossino (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but it was a while since anyone posted here. 

I dunno if anyone here knows it so I'm gonna tell you guys just in case...

After the 103rd episode the DGM anime will have a hiatus, and it's not confirmed how long it will last. ._.


----------



## Empress (Sep 26, 2008)

that's just horrible  will there be some fillers?


----------



## Lo$tris (Sep 26, 2008)

No there won't be fillers, the anime will go on a break after ep 103 and no one knows whether they will complete it later on or simply cancel it...


----------



## El Torero (Sep 27, 2008)

WTF, the draw quality of this chapter was just wrong


----------



## Tossino (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't want the anime to stop. DDDDDDDD:


What made it so wrong? o.o


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2008)

Chapter was pretty good.

Interesting that they are tracking G now. 



Tossino said:


> Sorry for the double post but it was a while since anyone posted here.
> 
> I dunno if anyone here knows it so I'm gonna tell you guys just in case...
> 
> After the 103rd episode the DGM anime will have a hiatus, and it's not confirmed how long it will last. ._.



Not surprised in the slightest. Hoshino didn't give them much source material with all her breaks and small chapter pages and maybe the filler crew ran out of ideas.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 27, 2008)

i'm pretty pissed about it going hiatus too. the only other thing i know about is that bleach will be taking over it's time slot.


----------



## Tossino (Sep 28, 2008)

Hopefully the hiatus will only be until the manga gets further ahead...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 28, 2008)

In the preview for ep 103, they referred to it as 'The Final Episode of D.Gray-Man'. Take that for what you will.


----------



## Tay (Sep 28, 2008)

Aw man I hope the anime will come back.


----------



## Tossino (Sep 28, 2008)

Osiris said:


> In the preview for ep 103, they referred to it as 'The Final Episode of D.Gray-Man'. Take that for what you will.



I know.  I hope it wasn't meant literall.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> WTF, the draw quality of this chapter was just wrong



Why do you say that? I thought that it was consistent with the past chapters, and there were even a handful of above the average panels thrown in to the mix, as well. But, that could be my fondness for floating wards talking.

Or, it could also be because I enjoyed some of the comedic moments in this chapter a bit more than usual with special attention for the scam they used to trick G into removing himself from Link's body (along with the drippy-nosed, cry of "MURDERRRR! "), Link's awakening with the awkward moment of "Allen Walker, what are you doing?", and the manical look Link's face took on when under the influence of G. 

However, regardless of draw quality, this chapter has increased my interest into the point of the G character, the possibility of a relation to the main antagonists, and what kind of method they are going to find that will work to counter his attacks (beyond playing on his apparent gullibility).


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 2, 2008)

Just got caught up. Thief G is probably some kid from what I gathered


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 5, 2008)

I think Thief G's powers are some sort of Innocence from a new Exorcist who doesn't really understand what his/her powers are for. However, it's a VERY crap arc so far, just like the last one. 

No wonder the anime got cancelled when we get a 15 page chapter every two weeks with this kind of quality. And how come Allen hasn't been made a General since he hit the Critical Point?


----------



## Zeromatrious (Oct 5, 2008)

Whaaat? No chapter this week? Well that sucks.

And I like this arc dealing with Thief G. It's interesting and fun, while not being too serious. Still, I can't wait untill they all get back into fighting against The Noah and Akuma. I wonder if The Earl will keep his humahn-like appearance for a while, or if we'll see him as his large, round form we all have come to know and love.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Oct 5, 2008)

I enjoy this arc as well. It has some plot revelance, at least Allen learned about Crow and that Link was part of it. Also, the reason why Allen isn't a General is because he lacks experience and is still much weaker than Cross Marian, Cloud Nine or any of the Generals. Allen couldn't hurt at all Tyki when he went all bersek, and Cross Marian destroyed Tyki without breaking a sweat. Same thing for the Level 4. Allen will become stronger later in the story and then could be a General. 

I agree with Avant, G is a child. How cute would it be, a kid exorcist?


----------



## Tossino (Oct 7, 2008)

What Salent said. Allen needs some experience before he can be made a general.

Also, that the anime was cancelled have nothing to do with the ammounts of the chapters - however if it's only taking a break it's simply so they won't have to do fillers while they wait for more manga material. However, if it's really _cancelled_, it's because apparently the anime doesn't have very good rating in Japan compared to most animes. At least after what I heard.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been seriously contemplating lately, about getting Kanda's tattoo done.


----------



## Garrra_5703_16 (Oct 7, 2008)

whats up guys i am very interested in the anime that is called D-Gray man tell me more


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 8, 2008)

Its basically a mix of Full metal Alchemist, and Bleach. Except twice as good as Bleach.

All of the characters are made of awesomeness. (As you can tell with the guy in my sig). The villains are incredible, and everyone has very unique abilities.

There's enough humor, action, mystery, romance, and intrigue, to make anyone a fan.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 8, 2008)

Is D.Gray-man bi-weekly or something? I never see a new chap out two weeks in a row.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 8, 2008)

It's supposed to be every week, but the mangaka is either extremely lazy or has some nasty disease she's not telling us about.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 8, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Its basically a mix of Full metal Alchemist, and Bleach. Except twice as good as Bleach.
> 
> *All of the characters are made of awesomeness. (As you can tell with the guy in my sig)*. The villains are incredible, and everyone has very unique abilities.
> 
> There's enough humor, action, mystery, romance, and intrigue, to make anyone a fan.



Hell yeah. 

This manga's got it all. And that's all you need to know. 



Irvine Kinneas said:


> Is D.Gray-man bi-weekly or something? I never see a new chap out two weeks in a row.



Once there was an illness of some kind. All the other times, I dunno. She's just taking a lot of breaks.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 8, 2008)

HOLY FUCk. Going by the latest spoilers the This Arc just got super interesting. (Looks like the break was for a good reason)

We find out more about Thief G. One of the sisters of the church contacts the Earl. A Level Four makes its appearance. Allen eye doesn't seem to work on it


----------



## Zeromatrious (Oct 8, 2008)

What? Another Level 4? This early!? Where are these spoilers!?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I read those spoilers too.....Didn't make any sense to me though but then again the entire arc has been giving me headaches.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Is D.Gray-man bi-weekly or something? I never see a new chap out two weeks in a row.



Following in Togashi's foot steps. 



~Avant~ said:


> HOLY FUCk. Going by the latest spoilers the This Arc just got super interesting. (Looks like the break was for a good reason)
> 
> We find out more about Thief G. One of the sisters of the church contacts the Earl. A Level Four makes its appearance. Allen eye doesn't seem to work on it



Glad things are starting to heat up.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, I read the chinese scans. The chapter looks awesome, especially the art. Finally things are starting to heat up after this crack (that we all needed).


----------



## Tay (Oct 10, 2008)

Man... Great chapter! Finally things are starting to get more inteststing again! Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Oct 10, 2008)

Allen's eye reacts to the soul inside the akuma, not the akuma or at least I thought so. Which would mean the level 4 doesn't have a "soul" anymore and has completed evolution.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 10, 2008)

omg the return of level 4 was epic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 11, 2008)

Was it ever stated before that that bald guy is blind?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2008)

Definitely a good chapter. Allen's eye not working is a point of interest. ?

I don't care for the kid much although his reason for stealing is understandable.


----------



## Felix (Oct 11, 2008)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Was it ever stated before that that bald guy is blind?



Wasn't it obvious?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 11, 2008)

Felix said:


> Wasn't it obvious?



I guess I just never paid enough attention to him to notice.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 11, 2008)

In before Timothy solos the level 4 Akuma and they become the new fodder of D.Gray-man.


----------



## Felix (Oct 11, 2008)

Lastier said:


> In before Timothy solos the level 4 Akuma and they become the new fodder of D.Gray-man.



How can he solo with a body swit....
Wait a second, what if he switches body with the Lvl 4 Akuma and they just "kill it" ?!?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 11, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> HOLY FUCk. Going by the latest spoilers the This Arc just got super interesting. (Looks like the break was for a good reason)
> 
> We find out more about Thief G. One of the sisters of the church contacts the Earl. A Level Four makes its appearance. Allen eye doesn't seem to work on it


when was it confirmed that it was the earl the sister was on the phone with ?


----------



## Zeromatrious (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha ha ha, I'd laugh if The Level 4 became fodder like the Level 2's and 3's have. It'd really make me wonder how strong the Earl and the remaining Noahs really are. But I doubt it'll go down *that *easy.

And I don't think it was ever confirmed that the sister was on the phone with The Earl. I guess we're supposed to think it because she called whoever it was "master", and when she was done the Lv.4 showed up.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah the level 4 are now gonna be fodder because before the level 3 was badass and after it was 2


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 11, 2008)

Finally, hopefully we can see Kanda have a proper battle against a Lvl 4.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Oct 11, 2008)

We'll get to see Mugen's new potential, about time. AND HELL YEAH, GO MARIE!!!! I've always wanted to see him in action. 

Link should assassinate the woman who called the Earl meanwhile, just to show us a few more of Crow's tricks. I'm interested into seeing on going all out, (and considering they can't kill Akuma's or the Noahs, since they don't have Innocence, I guess they can only take ou exorcists going bersek or...very specials humans who could have blessed by the Earl, if that's even possible.)

Anyways, it seems we found another Parasite-type, woot! Parasite = bad-ass.

Right, Bloody Krory?

Right, Crown Clown?

Right, Lau Jimin? (We'll consider it Parasite-type.)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 12, 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaaat!?!?!

level fucking 4?!?!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 12, 2008)

how many more noah are there that we haven't been shown/introduced to ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 12, 2008)

There are 14 noahs. So far we know of seven. So seven more have yet to be revealed


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2008)

Did any of you think that maybe that women was the lvl 4?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 13, 2008)

Interesting point. That sounds possible. We haven't seen her since that scene, have we?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Did any of you think that maybe that women was the lvl 4?



You could be on to something. I think this is very possible all things considered.


----------



## Naruojunkie123 (Oct 15, 2008)

*If you like D.Gray-Man*

Well, if you like the DGM series you should see this AMV i made, it looks fantastic!

Link removed


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 15, 2008)

176 Spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> - THe barrier, which I believe was created by the Skulls, is preventing Allen's left eye from activating
> - Allen cannot use the power of the Musician either
> - The akuma entered the building
> - While Allen and co. are fighting it, Timothy tries to escape (don't know if Link is with Allen or Tim; it just says Link is accompanying someone)
> ...


----------



## Majeh (Oct 15, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> 276 Spoilers:



Is there really a 276 or did u just hit wrong number and u mean 176..?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 15, 2008)

I thought I edited quickly enough.

Seems you were quicker


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoilers sound interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course I'm more interested in this barrier that blocks Allen's eye than the stupid kid.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

The chapter is finally out and a decent read.

I was really bored with the last chapters of this arc, but with the level 4 appearing it's picking up again :]


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 17, 2008)

Let's see if this Level 4 goes down more easily than the last one


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 17, 2008)

Is anyone else disturbed by the Level 4's tits?
off


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Babytits

It's aaaawright


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 17, 2008)

off

Allen is totally getting laid by the hot nun tonight.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol yeah that angle could really be taken as something else in any other situation


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 17, 2008)

The expressions on the characters as they fight the level 4 seem farirly comedic. Level 4 is no doubt fodder now.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 17, 2008)

Super Saiyan Level 4

Finally some action.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 17, 2008)

Cue hordes of Level 4's being owned in 5...4...3...


----------



## Felix (Oct 18, 2008)

The last panel in the chapter was pretty scaring


----------



## Tossino (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm sure that the level 4 isn't even trying...


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2008)

Felix said:


> The last panel in the chapter was pretty scaring



yeah.. i really hate these skull-guys.. 

and the whole appereance of a lvl4 akuma is disgusting.. lvl3 akumas had a nice design!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 18, 2008)

the level 4 looked like it was about to go super saiyan on everone,and yes im disturbed by its tits


----------



## E (Oct 18, 2008)

still binging on d.grayman chapters

not safe for me to poast here yet 

but i'm lieking this manga alot so far


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2008)

Hurry and catch up E. 

I wonder how long it will take Kanda and Allen to defeat the Level 4. Or if they are even strong enough to. 

Also it is bad but I don't like Timothy enough to not mind the Akuma killing him and taking his Innocence.  Of course it would never happen though. >.>


----------



## demonSPAWN (Oct 19, 2008)

The next chapter is going to be epic but if that level 4 akuma has backup(which it probably does) fhit is gonna hit the san(not spamming just so you know)


----------



## Tossino (Oct 20, 2008)

shiki-fuujin said:


> the level 4 looked like it was about to go super saiyan on everone,and yes im disturbed by its tits



So am I. So am I.



E said:


> still binging on d.grayman chapters
> 
> not safe for me to poast here yet
> 
> but i'm lieking this manga alot so far



It's awesome ne?


----------



## Zeromatrious (Oct 23, 2008)

So are there any juicy details for this weeks chapter? Or are we gonna be left in the dark!?


----------



## Luciana (Oct 23, 2008)

Zeromatrious said:


> So are there any juicy details for this weeks chapter? Or are we gonna be left in the dark!?



No chapter this week 
apparently Hoshino is sick


----------



## Zeromatrious (Oct 23, 2008)

What? Sick!? Ah....ahhhhhhhh...;_;

Well that sucks. I was looking forward to this weeks chapter, too. T_T

Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

From this point forward I'll be providing the Spoilers for the new chapters. Since there wont be one this week, I'll begin next week


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 23, 2008)

damn, she must be really sick cause she's been taking breaks every 4-8 chapters now and then when we do get a chapter they tend to be rather.....Suckish lately, I mean ever since the level 4 died the only thing that interested me were the repaired mugen, the new uniforms and the last few pages of the last issue where the level 4 showed, allen's eye didn't work and that scary face that nun made.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol new uniforms remind me of Nazis.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Lol new uniforms remind me of Nazis.



They're everywhere!


----------



## Arcanis (Oct 24, 2008)

New uniforms are awesome.

Everyone looks good in black.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

The red makes them look more badass


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 24, 2008)

Luciana said:


> No chapter this week
> apparently Hoshino is sick



u say she's sick, i say she's a lazy ass bitch ! i can't fuckin stand the erratic way the chapters come out.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Oct 24, 2008)

^ Please be patient, I know she's taking alot of breaks recently, but still, it's no reason to be that mad. D.Gray-Man is still good to me, we need new exorcists anyway. 

Btw, for those who spoke of the new uniforms, I really did thought too of the nazis when I saw it. It's my favorite uniform so far, everyone looks awesome in it.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 24, 2008)

Hoshino's taking a break to gather information, as far as I know... o.o

Who doesn't love the new uniforms?


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn Hoshino, taking more time off then actually investing into the manga.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 29, 2008)

Now now lets be positive peeps. o.o


----------



## Felix (Oct 29, 2008)

This week is D.Grayman week (I mean, there is a chapter this week)
Let's hope for some spoilers tomorrow


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2008)

Chapter 177 Spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> きてないの？
> リンクが善戦するけど最後アクマに人形にされて次号だよ
> 院長先生は人形にされたんだった
> 
> ...







> ブローカーの女も人形化
> レベル２の能力は六秒見つめる？と人形化
> 他のレベル２と３は不明
> アレンはちょっぴり出てるw
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice pics, looks like a good chapter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 31, 2008)

Just saw the RAW.
What the happened to Link?! Did he turn into an Akuma, or what?  I suppose we'll see this kid's ability...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 31, 2008)

Just saw the scan, this chapter actually turned out to be good unlike every other chapter since they moved to the new base.
I'm curious to find out how they'll get out of that bad situation.


----------



## Felix (Oct 31, 2008)

Whoa
Link is badass
Who would have thought that


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2008)

Is Link dead


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 31, 2008)

No apparently one of the akuma has the ability to make people his puppets


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 31, 2008)

Heh, chapter delivered

The one thing I've always liked about D.Gray-Man is that the Exorcists aren't portrayed as some superhuman freaks on steroids godmodding their way through their opponents (as opposed to certain other manga). I'm glad to see that Link keeps up the tradition


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 31, 2008)

omg one of the best d.gray-man chapters,its great to seee she's not following the whole shonen villain super hero thing...power up after power up... there actual conflict with charaters ability


----------



## Felix (Oct 31, 2008)

Interesting
Level 2 still have imba abilities, but Level 3's and Level 4's lose all the defining characteristics of an Akuma, they are all generic and the same


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 31, 2008)

this chapter had a great creep factor with the puppets, but it looks like he cant manipulate the people once they are puppets


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 31, 2008)

I really liked this chapter. Link is one tough bastard for not being an exorcist with Innocence. Also that level 2 is pretty fucking haxxed. Here is hoping someone beats the shit out of it soon.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice to see the return of level 2s being used as a threat again.



shiki-fuujin said:


> omg one of the best d.gray-man chapters,its great to seee she's not following the whole shonen villain super hero thing...power up after power up... there actual conflict with charaters ability


Didn't Allen already have like 4 power ups since the start of the manga?


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 1, 2008)

Link is too awesome. I'm really glad we're seeing a lot of him lately. Hopefully we get to learn more about Crow soon...

I really miss Binktopia though... I need some high quality scans of DGM because the recent ones so crappy you can't make anything out with Hoshino's crazy art style


----------



## spaZ (Nov 1, 2008)

Bink is gone, they don't do jack all anymore. The only manga they work on is xxxholic and it is the easiest mant ever to work on.


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 1, 2008)

That's why I said I missed them...

There's still Whatever but they're ridiculously slow.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 1, 2008)

There not slow they are putting out HQ stuff and they started to do that at a certain chapter when the manga was way a head.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, I just read the past 4 chapters and they were quite good.  It seems Hoshino has finally realized that level 2&3s should still be a threat.  Link being a member of Crow was certainly surprising and awesome as well.  I wonder if he is representative of their strength or one of the weaker ones since he's more of a thinker..

I'm thinking next chapter Timothy will find a new use for his power like maybe taking over Akuma.


----------



## Clearmoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Damn, I don't mean to troll or anything, but its no wonder they cancelled the anime. 

Recent material after the level four and cross's dissappearance has been dreadful, some of it pure filler rubbish (worse than fillers the anime team brought out) and other parts boring and inconsistant (e.g. First level 4 in recorded history, and then another one pops up like it isn't even a big deal, and it seems like Allen is probably going to defeat it without Lenalee's help). Infact, one of D.gray-man's weakest points is probably its inconsistancy and the way Hoshino seems to make it up as she goes along. 

Only one thing she is doing right is giving Link character development, but even Link's hype seems to have been nerfed since he was once stated to be part of a unit that Komui regarded as a threat to his whole branch and now he can't even go toe to toe with a level 3.


----------



## Serp (Nov 1, 2008)

^ It was toe to toe, with a level 2 that had hax powers and Link had no innocence to fight it with, cut him some slack.

I was about to drop this like a bitch, I admit it, it was starting to go downhill but things are looking up.


----------



## Felix (Nov 1, 2008)

Clearmoon said:


> Damn, I don't mean to troll or anything, but its no wonder they cancelled the anime.
> 
> Recent material after the level four and cross's dissappearance has been dreadful, some of it pure filler rubbish (worse than fillers the anime team brought out) and other parts boring and inconsistant (e.g. First level 4 in recorded history, and then another one pops up like it isn't even a big deal, and it seems like Allen is probably going to defeat it without Lenalee's help). Infact, one of D.gray-man's weakest points is probably its inconsistancy and the way Hoshino seems to make it up as she goes along.
> 
> Only one thing she is doing right is giving Link character development, but even Link's hype seems to have been nerfed since he was once stated to be part of a unit that Komui regarded as a threat to his whole branch and now he can't even go toe to toe with a level 3.



Hey man.
The war is ESCALATING and getting more serious
It's normal the Akuma are getting upgrades.

Were you expecting to get stagnant, and make a big deal of Lvl 4s everytime?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2008)

wait the anime was canceled , last time i checked the just finished season two at ep 103


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't really like the current arc, most of the time I don't even know what is going on.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Nov 2, 2008)

Damn, Link is one awesome human. I'd be scared to fight against one man as strong as him in real life.

Also, Clearmoon, about the Level 4, of course it's less stressing than the first one, since now they know how strong it is. Even so, we all clearly saw that Allen wasn't winning the fight against it in the last chapter. Plus Kanda could activate his tattoo and together, I think the trio would be capable of killing it. I'm happy to see a good old level two, brings back old flashbacks.


----------



## Tay (Nov 2, 2008)

DGM is one of my favorite mangas, is it really that bad?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2008)

i like it, and its the only one of the major shounen except for hxh that i have actually started collecting


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Nov 3, 2008)

Nooooooo...Link!

Somebody's gonna have to pound that level 2 to smithereens.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Nov 3, 2008)

I never really got into the anime. It just doesn't carry the same suspense as the manga. 

Apparently, (judging from previous posts) this chapter makes up for the last few sub-par chapters.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 3, 2008)

pretty good chapter this week. i really liked how the level 2 & 3 were brought back into the story & not made to look totally useless now the higher & stronger level akuama have been introduced.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 4, 2008)

also its kinda coll how she made it seem like even though there strong akuma the lower still can keep their own


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

havent posted in this thread for ages 

and lol all of a sudden lvl 4s are showing up

i also love the power scaling in DGM


----------



## E (Nov 5, 2008)

i don't really liek link


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2008)

Level 4 looks like Britney Spears when she was bald

But yeah current chapters have been a little lame, as for the Anime, it wasn't cancelled, they milked it as far as they could.


----------



## E (Nov 6, 2008)

the anime was pretty much given the most appropriate ending that was possible without fucking it up...the ending without an ending


----------



## E (Nov 6, 2008)

MOTHERFUCKEN MACHINE GUN ARMS!!!


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 6, 2008)

Translation: [HSD Kenichi] [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c255 by Nerieru-scans


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm starting to like the level 4 more and more.


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 6, 2008)

I wonder if the mangaka plans for the Lvl.4 to stay this overpowering throughout the rest of the manga?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 6, 2008)

this weeks chapter was pretty good but the lvl 4 with machine gun arms is hax to the max !


----------



## E (Nov 6, 2008)

kinda interesting how even though the lvl 4s look the same, but yet, they each have their own attributes and abilities...or at least that's what i observed 

and marie's fucken badass, ripping out his fingers liek that


----------



## Tay (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, just now saw that this chapter was already up... I can't believe I didn't see it earlier.

I thought it was Cross too at first, but then I reread the chapter and realized it was Timothy. 

Pretty awesome of Marie to slice his fingers off like that.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 8, 2008)

Chapter was pretty good and that Level 4 was pretty impressive. Nice to see they can't just plow through it just yet.

Also looks like the fucking brat is finally doing something useful.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2008)

Marie is a faking G!


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 10, 2008)

First chapter of DGM I've enjoyed since it was revealed Allen is being consumed by the 14th. Been months, but the manga is finally back on track.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeh, Marie just pulled a Crouching Second Hidden badass in this issue.  After all, did the others even do anything rivaling that today?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont know though, from what it looks like that kids power is way to powerful, i mean if you can take over anybodys body, if he gets added to the cast he would over shadow everyone - there has to be soem drawback


----------



## spaZ (Nov 11, 2008)

Hes obviously not going to be able to take over everyone...


----------



## E (Nov 11, 2008)

broken technique in the hands of some snot nosed brat??

o god no


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha, what was it this time?
2 weeks before the mangaka needed another break?, I'm not even surprised anymore the only thing I'm annoyed at is that it ook so long (With the breaks.) to get the story interesting again and it seems that she won't be starting to act normal anytime soon.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Nov 13, 2008)

I must have my weekly spoilers of D.Gray-Man! It's Thursday...and there are still none!? E-gads! This stuff is gettin' real interesting, and I have to find out what's going to happen next~!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 13, 2008)

No chapter this week


----------



## Tay (Nov 13, 2008)

Darn.  I wonder what's up with Hoshino.


----------



## ardilla (Nov 14, 2008)

luckythechi said:


> Darn.  I wonder what's up with Hoshino.


Shes a failure..... Seriously, there's been like one chapter released in a month, how much can one person really suck at their job.


----------



## Tay (Nov 14, 2008)

ardilla said:


> Shes a failure..... Seriously, there's been like one chapter released in a month, how much can one person really suck at their job.



I wouldn't go that far....  We don't know what her situation is. Maybe she really is lazy who knows.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 14, 2008)

luckythechi said:


> Darn.  I wonder what's up with Hoshino.





ardilla said:


> Shes a failure..... Seriously, there's been like one chapter released in a month, how much can one person really suck at their job.



She has a lesser form of the same disease Togashi has. Seriously, she has been taking loads of breaks for the past year or so. This is nothing new.


----------



## E (Nov 14, 2008)

kev pretty much summed it up

not her fault


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

We have a new Togashi of our time, but seriously what two chapters and another break? Maybe its pms?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 14, 2008)

well there only 2 chapters of hxh left till he goes on break soooo don't put her and togashi in the same bracket


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Nov 15, 2008)

i love d gray man
especially jasdevi and lavi allen kanda komui, tyki


----------



## ardilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Jet the Villain said:


> She has a lesser form of the same disease Togashi has. Seriously, she has been taking loads of breaks for the past year or so. This is nothing new.



Ahh I wasnt aware, I only started reading when Allen got Crown Clown.


----------



## Gene (Nov 16, 2008)

*D. Gray-man Manga To Be Withheld From Publication*


			
				MyAnimeList said:
			
		

> According to Weekly Shounen Jump released on Nov 17th, the publication of D.Gray-man will be withheld for a significant period of time due to the physical condition of the author Hoshino Katsura.
> 
> Source:
> 
> ...


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 16, 2008)

*I really hopes that Hoshino Katsura gets better but now I kinda fell depress now *


----------



## Curry (Nov 17, 2008)

I came here to whine about the lack of the new chapter. ;-;

But I still think the manga has been lacking something lately. Does anyone else have the same feeling?


----------



## Dementia (Nov 17, 2008)

I get the feeling because of the dark silouettes-flashing eyes figures that keep repeating and is starting to get annoying. 

The angst touch haven't been present lately but I don't really miss it.


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 17, 2008)

So if this is similar to the first long break we should be expecting the next chapter some time in January 2009? 

Hopefully it's not any longer than that...


----------



## Tay (Nov 17, 2008)

Aw man. 

I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 17, 2008)

First of all, you should know that the latest chapters published aren't necessarily the latest chapters the author worked on. For example, in case of an emergency it is wise to keep a decently sized backlog of chapters already done to prevent unexpected breaks and so on.

I think that what has happened is that Hoshino stopped producing chapters a while back and to prevent running out of chapters they tried to keep their backlog "alive" as long as possible by inserting a few breaks. However now the backlog is running out so they're doing a more long-term break.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 18, 2008)

i didnt realized writing manga is such a dangerous job

plus we get left on a cliffhanger as well


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2008)

And not a paticularly good cliffhanger either.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2008)

this sucks, i hope he gets better if he is indeed sick. 
i say he's out of ideas and doesnt know how to carry on with the story.


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> this sucks, i hope he gets better if he is indeed sick.
> i say he's out of ideas and doesnt know how to carry on with the story.



It's a she
And no, she is truly sick
It happened before in the during the fight between Allen and Tykki Mikk


----------



## Akiru chan (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I hope she gets better soon... Hopefully its just the flu or a cold... 

I don't know how long I can go without new chapters.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 23, 2008)

Damn, so she is actually sick as opposed to Togashi who is battling his terrible WoW addiction.

I wonder if some of the recent stories weren't just scrapped storylines they threw in when she wasn't up to working on it.


----------



## wertyu07 (Nov 24, 2008)

I was wondering D. Grayman was having to much breaks so the author is sick. Hope she gets better and gets back on track.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2008)

shiki-fuujin said:


> well there only 2 chapters of hxh left till he goes on break soooo don't put her and togashi in the same bracket



With all the breaks and this current one she is dangerously close. The only difference is that Hoshino's is actually sickness while Togashi is mostly laziness at this point...although I know it was claimed that he was sick earlier



Gene said:


> *D. Gray-man Manga To Be Withheld From Publication*



When I originally read this I wasn't surprised but do hope she gets better.



Curry said:


> But I still think the manga has been lacking something lately. Does anyone else have the same feeling?



For me, it is more that I didn't care for inserting an innocence hunt after something as big as Cross Marian dying.

Also that whole filler arc a little while back wasn't helping the situation of the manga either.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 27, 2008)

After seeing Hoshino's pic for the 1st time, she really seems too young to get sick that easily. Hopefully, she gets well soon


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately no news has been revealed as to the condition Hoshino is currently in or whether or not the manga will continue.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 3, 2009)

Fucking bullshit.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 3, 2009)

Believe me no one is more frustrated than I am


----------



## spaZ (Jan 3, 2009)

Many people are pissed off at this.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 3, 2009)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 3, 2009)

There's some much still left unanswered, I get frustrated that shitty manga like Naruto and Bleach are still on schedule and D.Gray Man is being left behind


----------



## Iruka (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope she get better soon. I would hate to see this series stop publication forever! OMGTHEHORROR! Maybe 'cause I didn't know D.gray-man existed until late last year that I missed those 2 long breaks, but I feel all your agony.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 3, 2009)

Now that D.Gray Man and Hunter X Hunter are on hiatus I've been looking for some new series to fill the void, such as Deadman Wonderland and Witch Hunter. Which are both good, but I still miss Allen and Co.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah. I guess I'll read this series later. Don't really want to start another on-hiatus manga.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jan 3, 2009)

Gah! Why? WHY!? How can this still be on hiatus!? All the great weekly Manga turn out to have Mangaka who are sick. =|

I have a feeling that Kishi and Kubo are plotting against Hoshino and Togashi so that they may never catch up to Bleach and Naruto. But they have failed their attempt! In order to have come out victorious, they would have had to stop them before they were even created! Nyah.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 3, 2009)

Soon Togashi and Hoshino will return and rid the world of Kubo and Kishi, it shall be hailed as the greatest war in the history of Mangadom


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah this sucks but i agree witch hunter is good the main character is very very allanish almost consider it a rip-off of him but there are differences so i'll let it slide especially sice we have been so long without knowing what is happening at that damn orphanage.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone familiar with Hergé? He's the guy behind Tintin.

Why do I bring him up? Because if he was under too much stress, he got sick. It was some kind of eczema (sp?). Fairly sure if Hoshino is sick it's something like that. Stress related problems.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2009)

More likely its exactly what they suspected it was, due to her condition throughout d gray man's run it would be expected she would eventually have to stop drawing it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 5, 2009)

I just hope that she will eventually be able to finish it, it was one of my favourite series, well until it started sucking after first level 4 died but it was getting better again......
I would even be satisfied if another artist would start drawing it while she only does the story, like how Deathnote (Bakuman too I guess) was made.I just want to know how it ends after all those chapters I read.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 5, 2009)

This can't be good for popularity in Japan, that's for sure. DGM was having a hard enough time enough as it is but now that the author is on yet another hiatus....


----------



## Felix (Jan 5, 2009)

She will return with a bang, you will see


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 6, 2009)

I pray each night before I got to sleep for Hoshino to get better, and grace us with a new chapter


----------



## Akatora (Jan 6, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> I just hope that she will eventually be able to finish it, it was one of my favourite series, well until it started sucking after first level 4 died but it was getting better again......
> I would even be satisfied if another artist would start drawing it while she only does the story, like how Deathnote (Bakuman too I guess) was made.I just want to know how it ends after all those chapters I read.




I agree regarding the majority about what occurred after the first lvl 4 died haven't been as good, but there was 1 really good thing= The Earls true form.


Also it's nice to have Lenalee back with a more suitable haircut for her again.


In some way I wonder if her health might have been one reason for the anime canceling... It stopped at the right moment.(well we can always hope it'll return one day to, I like the D.Gray manga but truth be said the anime was to my preference above the manga the fillers could simply be skipped)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats the first time I've heard of someone liking the anime over the manga. The art in the manga in my opinion is far superior than in the anime


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 6, 2009)

i too hope she gets better soon & chapters start coming out again soon. also at this rate if this shit keeps up the U S manga volumes are gonna get close & (god forbid) catch up to japan, i mean the U S volumes are currently at 11 & 12 is supposed to come out later in the month.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 6, 2009)

Akatora said:


> I agree regarding the majority about what occurred after the first lvl 4 died haven't been as good, but there was 1 really good thing= The Earls true form.
> 
> 
> Also it's nice to have Lenalee back with a more suitable haircut for her again.
> ...



I didn't mean to say there was a total  zero good things that happened after the death of the first level 4 but the overall quality dropped and I can even go as far as to say that I can count the things that I liked after that on one hand. (The things that come to mind are the new Mugen, new uniforms and Earl's true form)

But I thought the anime stopped because it wasn't an on-going series like Naruto for example, they had a set amount of episodes they were supposed to make and I think that if things had gone as planned they would've renegotiated and then made a part 2 of the anime version. The way it should be with most series IMO.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 6, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Thats the first time I've heard of someone liking the anime over the manga. The art in the manga in my opinion is far superior than in the anime




Well the D.Gray anime easily Surpassed the Eyeshield anime, Naruto anime, One Piece anime and even, The majority of the bleach anime episodes in how much I enjoyed watching it.

It was just made in a way I found much more enjoyable on screen with the darker more natural colors and better timings instead of how the others were(Granted Only watched amvs and ep 1 of the OP anime aswell as clips)


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 6, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> I didn't mean to say there was a total  zero good things that happened after the death of the first level 4 but the overall quality dropped and I can even go as far as to say that I can count the things that I liked after that on one hand. (The things that come to mind are the new Mugen, new uniforms and Earl's true form)
> 
> But I thought the anime stopped because it wasn't an on-going series like Naruto for example, they had a set amount of episodes they were supposed to make and I think that if things had gone as planned they would've renegotiated and then made a part 2 of the anime version. The way it should be with most series IMO.



Hoshino had a new winner character on her hands, though. The boy with mind control innocence. Seen him in a lot of japanese fan-art. Actually a disproportionate amount of fan-art relative to the amount of chapters he's been in.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 6, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Hoshino had a new winner character on her hands, though. The boy with mind control innocence. Seen him in a lot of japanese fan-art. Actually a disproportionate amount of fan-art relative to the amount of chapters he's been in.



Nah, I didn't really care for him though he started to get interesting during the last chapter.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2009)

Man I miss this manga...there was so much potential still with only like half of the Noahs unveiled and it was just picking up again.

At least the author seems to have a legitimate excuse unlike some others.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 18, 2009)

I miss this so much....I NEED SOME DGM!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like the Anime is finally getting dubbed.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jan 18, 2009)

Hoi. I thought that was announced a long time ago (like in September-October sometime)?

Know when the DUB might be released? Wikipedia says Early 2009, but I've not a clue what MOnth that may be around. (March, or somewhere around there?)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 18, 2009)

I've not missed it


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 18, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Looks like the Anime is finally getting dubbed.



ok... & why are u talking a about this here ? this isn't the anime section, but great news all the same.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2009)

I miss this manga. I hope Hoshino gets better soon.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 19, 2009)

I truly do wish she would get better too, I seriously do miss this series alot. Allen was so Kawaii.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2009)

Totally forgot, the manga's been terrible since the end of the Level 4 fight.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jan 19, 2009)

Huh? What? "Terrible"? Ha. I think  that it's still going strong. The only part of the part that I didn't like after the "Attack on HQ" Arc was the one where the virus was making everyone in to zombies or something. Far from terrible, in my opinion.


----------



## Circusman (Jan 19, 2009)

Wonderful, I just got done reading 178 chapters only to find it on hiatus. Now I need to go find something else to read...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2009)

hahah, that sucks. But yeah, Hoshino really needs to give us some news. And start writing a better plot than what has happened so far.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm hoping by March it'll be back.


----------



## E (Jan 25, 2009)

i actually reread the last chapter a few times so i dont lose myself 

well, sure hope all goes well with hoshino and the series really gets back on track


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 25, 2009)

E said:


> i actually reread the last chapter a few times so i dont lose myself
> 
> well, sure hope all goes well with hoshino and the series really gets back on track



I think I'll also reread this series, need to finish reading Psyren first though.

But what exactly was going on with her, I heard she had this bacteria, then a neck injury and now a wist injury. Does she have a part time job working as a crash test dummy or is this all just greatly exaggerated?


----------



## Tay (Jan 25, 2009)

Can't wait, April is still far away though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2009)

> I heard she had this bacteria, then a neck injury and now a wist injury. Does she have a part time job working as a crash test dummy or is this all just greatly exaggerated?



She's probably phyiscally weak, drawing manga's isn't easy, especially a weekly series.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 15, 2009)

Good news folks, manga will return on March 9! 

Link removed


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Good news folks, manga will return on March 9!
> 
> Link removed


Excellent


----------



## Teleq (Feb 15, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Good news folks, manga will return on March 9!
> 
> Link removed


Yay, finally!


----------



## Danchou (Feb 15, 2009)

That's nice to hear. But bloody hell, I really wished HxH would return at the same time as well. I got my hopes up for nothing.

I do hope it's going to start going into a more interesting direction. I was not really enjoying the Phantom Thief G stuff.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome. 

/E:



> I do hope it's going to start going into a more interesting direction. I was not really enjoying the Phantom Thief G stuff.



Well, that's true.

The 'G - Arc' was/is like a filler - arc to me. D:


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 15, 2009)

oh thank god, d gray man is finally back.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 15, 2009)

not so long time for new chapter


----------



## Valky (Feb 15, 2009)

W00t!?

Faster than we thought. Yay!



Mammon said:


> Well, that's true.
> 
> The 'G - Arc' was/is like a filler - arc to me. D:


Yea, it probably just an arc to recruit another characters, probably exorcist, in the series.

I hope we'll get another exorcist besides timothy though.


----------



## BVB (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah dgrayman will be back


----------



## Skylit (Feb 15, 2009)

Valky said:


> Yea, it probably just an arc to recruit another characters, probably exorcist, in the series.
> 
> I hope we'll get another exorcist besides timothy though.



You're right.

They want Timothy [or how his name is spelled] to join the BO.

So, it's just a 'Recruit - Arc'


----------



## keikai24 (Feb 15, 2009)

so glad. missed this one.


----------



## Felix (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, Timothy is certainly going to join the Black Order
This is great news, I can't wait for one of my favorite Mangas to return


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Great news. =D Hopefully Hoshino will end this crap arc and start a better one.


----------



## E (Feb 15, 2009)

a march return eh?

superb


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

Great, great, I can start following this manga again. Good.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 15, 2009)

Well this is a first, instead of something being postponed it's actually coming out earlier. Hopefully things will come out as planned, I need me DGM.


----------



## Tay (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 15, 2009)

well it's about damn time ! but very happy to hear this all the same.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Feb 16, 2009)

It's going to be back earlier than before? Ha ha ha! Yes, yes, yes!!! FINALLY! D.Gray-Man is coming back! Ya ha ha ha! My favourite weekly shonen will finally be in development once again! Thank GOD!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 16, 2009)

Lets just get past this shitty arc with the kid and get to something interesting shall we? >.>

Hopefully it isn't another filler arc like Krory infecting the Black Order.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 16, 2009)

yeyyyyy, it's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Sefarian (Feb 16, 2009)

Zeromatrious said:


> It's going to be back earlier than before? Ha ha ha! Yes, yes, yes!!! FINALLY! D.Gray-Man is coming back! Ya ha ha ha! My favourite weekly shonen will finally be in development once again! Thank GOD!



Pretty much sums up my thoughts regarding this.


----------



## Blastrix (Feb 16, 2009)

Finally!!  been waiting for this


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 16, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Lets just get past this shitty arc with the kid and get to something interesting shall we? >.>
> 
> Hopefully it isn't another filler arc like Krory infecting the Black Order.



Yeah that would be another problem, ever since that level 4(The first) died things went downhill. I hope that there'll be a quick fight and then Timothy gets demoted to making the occasional cameo while Allen and company actually do something interesting.Seriously it would just suck as hard as not having DGM if we get another arc like that infect arc, or that last one.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 16, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!!!!

Finally my favorite manga of all time will return, sooner than expected. March 9th can't get here quick enough


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 26, 2009)

D.gray-man is usually 1-2 days late compared to Naruto, Bleach, One Piece and surprisingly other series like Bakuman (which I don't get) and E21 (That, I do get)

So it'll probably the 7th or 8th..


----------



## Jugger (Feb 26, 2009)

ok thanks. i was thinking that too


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 26, 2009)

In my opinion the Timothy + Krory Zombie arc were like the beginning of a One Piece arc. Oda tends to have a little mini-arc that makes no sense but introduces some characters that become catalysts later on in the bigger arc. With those two little arcs we've had we essentially have Krory awake now and available now, and a new Exorcist in Timothy. They're the ones who are setting up the next arc (as well as Cross' dissappearance/death).


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 4, 2009)

OMFG!!! is it coming out next week? 
i cant wait.


----------



## Felix (Mar 4, 2009)

It's coming this week if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 4, 2009)

that's even better


----------



## Jugger (Mar 4, 2009)

here is some japanese spoiler 
*Spoiler*: __ 



アクマにとり憑き　とりこんで　神化する　｢憑神｣

人の形したものがティモシーだけに見えてくる
？｢やーっと声が通じたわ憑神　ずっとそばにおったのに正しい発動してくれんと人間にばーっか憑きよって
適合者の意識のなかにおるワイはおまいに認識されへんと形になれへんねんど　はじめましてとゆうところか　ワイは憑神のセコンドやっしゃ｣

見た目は大人のティモシーらしい　モノノ怪の主人公みたいな雰囲気かなと思った 

カラーはアレン、神田、指の切れてる人、リンク、めがねのおばちゃん、ティモシー、エミリア？ 

やわかい絵柄に見えたのは、ティモシーの変身後のデザインでそう見えただけだったかも


Volume 2




it?s from mangahelpers


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 4, 2009)

Finally, hopefully it'll be an interesting chapter as well but at this point I'm just glad that DGM is back, for all I care she does another moving arc or whatever. Though after that I better see some VS Noahs action.


----------



## Felix (Mar 4, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Finally, hopefully it'll be an interesting chapter as well but at this point I'm just glad that DGM is back, for all I care she does another moving arc or whatever. Though after that I better see some VS Noahs action.



I've been re-reading the Phantom G arc.
It's not as bad as people say, maybe reading all the chapters in one go makes it better, but the story right now isn't at a shit spot. It's the introduction of a new Exorcist, and it's doing it in a quick way. His power is interesting as well

Anyway, the chapter won't be to different from what's been happening in the last chapters.
Hopefully the art will be good and not sketchy like it was in the last chapters before the break


----------



## E (Mar 4, 2009)

this is a good week  


i'm expecting epic


----------



## Jugger (Mar 4, 2009)

d. gray-man is in jump cover what i heard


----------



## Tay (Mar 4, 2009)

That's great! Only a few more days left to wait.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 4, 2009)

The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Valky (Mar 4, 2009)

Could someone scan the cover? Please?


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 4, 2009)

Translation of the spoiler by kewl0210 at mangahelpers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll be doing this again, it seems. You guys rely on me...
These sorts of exposition stories are tricky if they talk really weird and the context isn't clear, but I think I got it.

First Spoiler:
アクマにとり憑き　とりこんで　神化する　「憑神」
Possesses the akuma taken in apotheosis "Possession God"
[I dunno if the "Possession God" thing is supposed to be a name, but given the context I think not. If so it's written Tsukikami. Or maybe -gami.]

人の形したものがティモシーだけに見えてくる
Only the human form of Timothy is seen.
？「やーっと声が通じたわ憑神　ずっとそばにおったのに正しい発動してくれんと人間にばーっか憑きよって
合者の意識のなかにおるワイはおまいに認識されへんと形になれへんねんど　はじめましてとゆうところか　ワイは憑神のセコンドやっしゃ」
?: "The voice was finally communicated, possession god. It was always by your side but never truly activated because of stupid possessions of humans.
Inside the joined consciousness, you weren't conscious of me and I did not take form, but this is called "nice to meet you", is it? I'm possession god Second, nice to meet ya."
[This guy as a really weird dialect, but I think this is about right.]

見た目は大人のティモシーらしい　モノノ怪の主人公みたいな雰囲気かなと思った
His appearance is sort of an adult Timothy, though he has the atmosphere of a mysterious protagonist, I thought.

カラーはアレン、神田、指の切れてる人、リンク、めがねのおばちゃん、ティモシー、エミリア？
The color is Allen, Kanda, all the worn out people, Link, the old lady with glasses, Timothy, Emilia?

やわかい絵柄に見えたのは、ティモシーの変身後のデザインでそう見えただけだったかも
It looked like a soft design, it might have just been Timothy's design after transformation.

Second Spoiler:
ティモシーはAKUMAの身体乗っ取り、変身する。
Timothy takes over the akuma's body, he transforms.
そして適合者の意識にいる“セコンド”が見えるようになる
And there's an adaption-person's consciousness, "Second" then appears.
ティモシーは自分の能力がイノセンスによるものだと聞いて悲しむが、今は前にいる敵と戦うことを決意して、ツキカミに敵の倒し方を聞く
When he had heard his abilities were by the means of Innocence he was sad, but now he is determined to fight the enemies in front of him, he listens to the possession god's way of defeating enemies.


----------



## E (Mar 4, 2009)

lol, i gotta go back and reread to remember what's going on


----------



## Felix (Mar 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



His innocence is not as straightforward as we thought it was. I want to see his transformed form.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to see him die like fodder already. This arc is a far cry from the DGM that I like. Oh, well. I guess we'll be returning to better stuff soon enough.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 4, 2009)

Danchou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see him die like fodder already. This arc is a far cry from the DGM that I like. Oh, well. I guess we'll be returning to better stuff soon enough.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I used to have a similar opinion but this new form talk has gained my interest, posibly Timothy turns out to be interesting, as unlikely as that seemed a few months before.Though this arc can't be over soon enough as far as I'm concerned, the mangaka is brilliant but one thing she sucks at is making decent inbetween arcs

. Especially these latest two weren't interesting, the worst thing was that it started out with the revealing of a new Noah and  a glimpse ofthe Earl's human form and then when you were hoping for a little more revealing she switched over to these crap arcs.


----------



## Dementia (Mar 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't particularly like either Timothy nor Emilia, but if seeing them means DGM's comeback, I'll take it.

Then again, as said above, this arc doesn't seem all that DGM at all.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 5, 2009)

wait,when did we get a glimpse of the earls human form ? i don't remember that.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2009)

Spoilers don't sound interesting. 

Hurry up and end this shitty arc please. Its bad enough that Timothy is probably going to be a re-occurring character now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> wait,when did we get a glimpse of the earls human form ? i don't remember that.



right after the arc battle i think..


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 5, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> right after the arc battle i think..



can u give me the chapter number ?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2009)

Cover page for this week.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Cover page for this week.



Allen looks..kinda weird in that pic....hoshino has changed designs so many times, what was the point? This is pretty subpart compared to the arc ark designs of the characters...which i personally enoyed..although the earlier chapters in the manga's designs are also very good


----------



## Felix (Mar 5, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Allen looks..kinda weird in that pic....hoshino has changed designs so many times, what was the point? This is pretty subpart compared to the arc ark designs of the characters...which i personally enoyed..although the earlier chapters in the manga's designs are also very good



His design seems to have gotten more mature with the start of the manga till now...
He seems to be getting taller as well


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2009)

Felix said:


> His design seems to have gotten more mature with the start of the manga till now...
> He seems to be getting taller as well



eh, its probably just me then


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2009)

the spoilers... 

they dont sound interesting at all


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> the spoilers...
> 
> they dont sound interesting at all



They focus on a bland and crappy character. Of course they are.


----------



## E (Mar 5, 2009)

i'll need to make meself a d.grayman set for this weekend


----------



## Dementia (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if this was posted but I didn't see it~ Color page.





WTF, the colors. D:


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 5, 2009)

What's with all the purple all of a sudden, I'm not sure how that mark had been colored before (Red in the anime) but I'm pretty sure Allen didn't have purple eyes before.

Link was blond? I imagined a grey-ish hair color.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

*blink*  I thought this manga got cancelled.


----------



## Saphira (Mar 5, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> What's with all the purple all of a sudden, I'm not sure how that mark had been colored before (Red in the anime) but I'm pretty sure Allen didn't have purple eyes before.
> 
> *Link was blond? I imagined a grey-ish hair color*.



Yeah...me too  It would've been better, I suppose.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> *blink*  I thought this manga got cancelled.



Nope. Only suffers from constant hiatuses and low page counts.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 5, 2009)

translation is out Databook 1: Jutsu ? Chidori


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2009)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss only a few more hours till the scan!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, Timothy can convert Akuma into Innocence, do I see an army of Akuma-Innocence, being used by the Order to combat the Earl's own army of Akuma? Timothy's adult form looks badass, first time we've seen an innocence that seems to have a spiritual form, I wonder what it knows about the whole mystery of the akuma and the innocence. 

I'm still wondering how they plan to defeat that Level 4, it'd be badass if Timothy managed to possess it


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



itd be great research material


----------



## Felix (Mar 5, 2009)

lol wait what
RAW out


*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha, uninteresting chapter you guys said? I disagree


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 5, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems he really does have potential after all, I didn't care much for the odd clownlike mage form the akuma was converted into but still if he could use those as summons it could be pretty cool

I agree that it would be badass if he could convert an level 4 but it's too soon for that, I'll see how this plays out but if he is able to take over level 4 Akuma then they'll just be fodder in the future while so far they need to an all out group effort to defeat one.

In the future it would be okay but right now he should slowly develop, first level 2 max, then eventually he masters his powers and becomes capable of converting level 3 akuma, then one level 5 ones start showing up he could convert a level 4 but it should be around the time the akumas level up again.

I'm wondering on how this will work out, will it be a collection or just a one time thing every time(With this I mean, he can't fight until he converted a new akuma and that one gets purified upon conclusion of the battle).I'm leaning towards the first .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Another thing I wonder about, is what'll happen to the akuma once he's done possesing it, will it become good like chomesuke, will the spirit inside be released? Timothy just got A Lot more interesting


----------



## Felix (Mar 5, 2009)

I wonder if Hoshino had released this chapter before the break,  the opinion of the people about this arc would have changed


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2009)

More than likely


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked this new chapter. It seems Timothy could become a main character with an ability like that. Seems kinda haxxed but at the same time, balanced as well. I could see a future battle were Timothy has like dozens of converted Akuma on his side behind him. As for Allen, Kanda, and marie, how are they gonna beat the lvl 4 that they are fighting. It seems like thier situation is steady for now.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2009)

Can't wait till Timothy shows more next chapter, so I can use him in the OBD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2009)

it was alright, though the break was so long i forgot who half the characters are


----------



## maxsteele77 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMFG FINALLY

*goes to read.....then re-read.....then re-read again*

hahahaha


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice chapter, although that transformation looked stupid, like something out of FFIX.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2009)

chapter left me confused 

edit: just re-read the chapter

mesa likes this!


----------



## Felix (Mar 6, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Nice chapter, although that transformation looked stupid, like something out of FFIX.



It's part of her style and D.Graymans whole era. Clownish stuff and so on. Didn't look off from what we are used to


----------



## Tay (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Chapter. Timothy is so cute.


----------



## BVB (Mar 6, 2009)

i liked the chapter 

and i'm happy hoshino is back and healthy


----------



## Ender (Mar 6, 2009)

^Agreed Me too


----------



## Serp (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't care much for the clown thing he transformed into, but seeing as the form the akuma had before looked slightly from that genre (An evil looking mage/clown), maybe his form depends on what the akuma looked like before. I hope 

But all in all awesome chapter, I was still a bit lost looking at some of the panels lol hoshino but yea nice chapter.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> Didn't look off from what we are used to


It looked more stupid than the stuff we're used too


----------



## Valky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, timothy isn't that bad. I wonder if he could possess a level 4 akuma.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 6, 2009)

Serp said:


> I didn't care much for the clown thing he transformed into, but seeing as the form the akuma had before looked slightly from that genre (An evil looking mage/clown), maybe his form depends on what the akuma looked like before. I hope
> 
> But all in all awesome chapter, I was still a bit lost looking at some of the panels lol hoshino but yea nice chapter.



Yeah seriously, otherwise I'd want him dead


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 6, 2009)

I was under the impression he only took that form because of what he's possessing.


----------



## Ender (Mar 6, 2009)

^yea, he'd prolly change forms depending on what he possessing, so the clown form is only temp.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 6, 2009)

Serp said:


> I didn't care much for the clown thing he transformed into, but seeing as the form the akuma had before looked slightly from that genre (An evil looking mage/clown), maybe his form depends on what the akuma looked like before. I hope
> 
> But all in all awesome chapter, I was still a bit lost looking at some of the panels lol hoshino but yea nice chapter.



I like this theory though depending on how his power will play out( whether or not they Akuma are collected or just used one time before being killed off) it could also just be that he has a specific theme and all converted Akuma take on an appearance related to that theme.

With just one converted Akuma it's a bit too soon to guess the theme but for example a card theme could work now. With this one functioning as the joker, or even a tarot theme with this one functioning as the "Fool" 

Just wild guesses but I think it would be nice to see a theme if he gains a collection of Akuma that he could use.


----------



## E (Mar 6, 2009)

i did not understand this chapter one friggin bit, rofl

but i still somewhat liked it


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

lol.. ok.. had to reread due to the long hiatus... but anyways, I do like this chapter. I am glad Hoshino is better now.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2009)

> i did not understand this chapter one friggin bit, rofl



I always get that feeling reading D Gray man, I don't know why but everything looks really crammed in and becomes confusing.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 6, 2009)

E said:


> i did not understand this chapter one friggin bit, rofl
> 
> but i still somewhat liked it


Exactly


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 6, 2009)

Karotte said:


> i liked the chapter
> 
> and i'm happy hoshino is back and healthy



yeah,but for how long ? she seems like such a frail little weakling,but still this was a pretty good chapter,i've read it 4 times now.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 6, 2009)

I found emilia really hot in this chapter for some reason...

nice chapter btw, long live hoshino!

didnt care for the transformation much thought... i prefered that level 2 the way he was before;


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 6, 2009)

Its feels great discussing D.gray man again.

I'm wondering if anyone from the 3rd power will show up and intervene, its the only way I see the exorcist's getting out of this predicament, and it would be a nice way to close this arc.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 6, 2009)

Finally D. Gray-man has returned .


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow...it seems like ages since I read D. Gray-man. xD


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 6, 2009)

Excellent. I just wonder now if there's some connection between Innocence and Akuma. Maybe Akuma are just transformed into Innocence temporarily or if its possible that Akuma and Innocence are made of the same material. I wonder if all Akuma die if the Heart is destroyed


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 6, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Excellent. I just wonder now if there's some connection between Innocence and Akuma. Maybe Akuma are just transformed into Innocence temporarily or if its possible that Akuma and Innocence are made of the same material. I wonder if all Akuma die if the Heart is destroyed



Another option might be that Innocence has the ability to imbue certain types of material with its essence, and Akuma are made from that same raw matter while not inherently being related to Innocence. 

To put it in another way, you can use glass to make a cup or a window. And even though you can fill the glass cup with water and it becomes a part of the object in a sense that doesn't mean that the window is directly connected to the water in the cup just because it is also made out of glass. But, when it rains, that same glass window can retain droplets of water on its surface until the storm ends; temporarily forging a connection with the liquid in a way that's done more permanently by the cup.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2009)

Chapter was somewhat decent. I'm not a fan of the design it transformed into but oh well.

Hopefully we can see how the others are doing sometime in the next chapter.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 7, 2009)

I didn't like the art in this chapter. It seemed busy and I can't really say I liked the design.

As for the story, an okay chapter. I just hope this arc ends soon.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 7, 2009)

there is much going in d. gray-man that i didn?t remember that fragment of egg, that inceptor, cross death and lot of thing around these i hope we get more of these thing after this arc.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 7, 2009)

man, that was excellent chapter there. at first i got really bored with it as i found it very difficult to understand what was going on, since drawing quality oh my god sucks so much. eventually found some interest in it. i still wonder how allen and co are gonn survive level 4 ecounter.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 7, 2009)

why are people saying the art sucks, I see nothing wrong with it... good proportions, lots of details, nice shading (other mangakas like kishimoto dont add shading at all)...etc

maybe the faces are a bit weird at times but whatever, thats her style;


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

This series has a good deadly butler.  I forgot his name, though.  Lacking innocence is suddenly no excuse to totally suck.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 11, 2009)

No Spoilers yet here?


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 11, 2009)

i need my fix of krory 

Krory


----------



## Atsuro (Mar 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I always get that feeling reading D Gray man, I don't know why but everything looks really crammed in and becomes confusing.



I felt that way too, but at least this time I attribute that to the busy art.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Mar 11, 2009)

I used to think that the art wasn't that great, but that was because I read all of it online. When I bought the actual volumes I was "Holy hell!!!" It was probably one of the BEST styles I have ever seen. You can NOT judge DGM's art based on scans. They take away about 60% of the greatness.

And where be mah spoilers!?


----------



## Felix (Mar 11, 2009)

Zeromatrious said:


> I used to think that the art wasn't that great, but that was because I read all of it online. When I bought the actual volumes I was "Holy hell!!!" It was probably one of the BEST styles I have ever seen. You can NOT judge DGM's art based on scans. They take away about 60% of the greatness.
> 
> And where be mah spoilers!?



Exactly
I once saw the Volume release of D.Grayman and I was ASTONISHED by how clean and different it was from the scans.

But the artstyle is really difficult to clean I guess


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 11, 2009)

I really need to re-read the previous arc, I just realized how much I had forgotten about this wonderful manga.

I'm really curious to see more about Allen's Noah-side. Does he have a special ability, if so what could it be.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 11, 2009)

Arakasi said:


> I really need to re-read the previous arc, I just realized how much I had forgotten about this wonderful manga.
> 
> I'm really curious to see more about Allen's Noah-side. Does he have a special ability, if so what could it be.



Some sort of music power seems likely, I honestly can't think of anything else the 14th would have. What exactly was it gain that it represented?, as in Road being Dreams and Tyki Bonds (I believe, my DGM knowledge isn't what it used to be)


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 11, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Some sort of music power seems likely, I honestly can't think of anything else the 14th would have. What exactly was it gain that it represented?, as in Road being Dreams and Tyki Bonds (I believe, my DGM knowledge isn't what it used to be)



A music related ability would make sense, with the piano and all... I don't know why I never thought about that.

IIRC, Tyki's ability was choice. He choose's what exists and what doesn't... except for Innocence, of course.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Mar 11, 2009)

Skin= The Anger of Noah.
Road= The Dreams of Noah.
Jasdebi= The Bonds of Noah.
LuLuBell= The Lust of Noah?
Tyki Mikk= The Pleasure of Noah.

And that's about all we've seen. We don't know what Allen is (Or do we? I can't recall. O.o) and nothing has been given out about Sheryl.

Also...spoilers! I need them now!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 11, 2009)

Arakasi said:


> A music related ability would make sense, with the piano and all... I don't know why I never thought about that.
> 
> IIRC, Tyki's ability was choice. He choose's what exists and what doesn't... except for Innocence, of course.



I meant what I quoted below here, the part of Noah that each one represents and not their abilities.



Zeromatrious said:


> Skin= The Anger of Noah.
> Road= The Dreams of Noah.
> Jasdebi= The Bonds of Noah.
> LuLuBell= The Lust of Noah?
> ...



I'm also not sure whether or not it was stated what Allen's Noah represented, I'll re-read tomorrow. BTW Yeah, Lulu is lust.

It will be hard to guess though if it hasn't, I mean some are sins but the others....It isn't really limited to a theme, of the sins Pride might fit him but I think it'll be something like "Hope" Or something corny and inspiring.....Sigh.

I need spoilers as well, I want to know what Tim is going to do with that Akuma.


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought he was just called "the Musician." I don't think he needs a theme.


----------



## E (Mar 12, 2009)

mosha better start drawing up sum new lenalee stuff


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 12, 2009)

From what I can remember of the spoilers I read earlier this isn't going to be a very interesting chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tim will fumble and accidentally sue the Akuma's ability on Allen, Link will turn out to be okay or something like that.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 12, 2009)

E said:


> mosha better start drawing up sum new lenalee stuff



Or Road :3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2009)

Wheres my damn lenalee


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2009)

*awaits scans


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 13, 2009)

Link was already confirmed to be alright. o.o He spoke in the last chapter?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Link was already confirmed to be alright. o.o He spoke in the last chapter?



Link is awwwwwri~~~~~te :3


----------



## Skylit (Mar 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link is still in the Game.


----------



## Felix (Mar 15, 2009)

Link looked so fucking evil there in the end.
It's great to see a strong character that is not using Innocence to do his job 

Oh and Timothy is awesome guys


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm still quite far behind in the manga, but I'm trying to catch up.  This is one of my favorite manga right now.  Very creative.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm really liking what's going on with the plot right now. 

Maybe that hiatus was a good thing after all? LOL


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 16, 2009)

super sayan-jin link at the end of the chapter? fuck yeah


----------



## Goodfellow (Mar 16, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> I'm really liking what's going on with the plot right now.
> 
> Maybe that hiatus was a good thing after all? LOL



Yeah, the mangaka has probably spent her hiatus by kicking ideas round'n'round and round in her head. I suspect we'll get some nice quality chapters a few months forwards from here.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 16, 2009)

E said:


> mosha better start drawing up sum new lenalee stuff



don't forget about Kanda, he's there but he needs his Mugen Sword to be new and Improve.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 16, 2009)

Whos Mosha? I think you mean Hoshino


----------



## Serp (Mar 16, 2009)

Link is the Badass :ho 

Oh and 5k get.


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Whos Mosha? I think you mean Hoshino



Mosha is a SUPERB FABULOUS AMAZING hentai artist


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh really? She does D.Gray Man hentai?


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Oh really? She does D.Gray Man hentai?



Yup, it goes random though.
If something sexy happens in that weeks Jump, it usually makes Mosha do a "naughtier" version.


----------



## Goodfellow (Mar 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> Mosha is a SUPERB FABULOUS AMAZING hentai artist



Relevant to my interests:ho


----------



## E (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm actually enjoying this arc a little more...kinda 


spoilers from MH:



> リーバー達が孤児院に到着
> 
> 背の大きな方の黒服着てる奴が結界をあけて(？)中に入る
> 
> ...





> Brief translation on the spoilers:
> 
> - Reever and co reached the orphanage.
> - The taller guy in black cloak opened the barrier and entered inside
> ...




idk if real or not yet


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 18, 2009)

finally backup arrived, ha?. i'm quiet surprised that central had alternative method to defeat akumas and this really really make exorsists look weeak next to them (normal humnas).


----------



## Skylit (Mar 18, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> finally backup arrived, ha?. i'm quiet surprised that central had alternative method to defeat akumas and this really really make exorsists look weeak next to them (normal humnas).



Where was it mentioned, that they're normal humans?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2009)

Urouge said:


> Where was it mentioned, that they're normal humans?



Define normal humans? 

Though if you mean them not being exorcists then yes, they aren't since all of the exorcists currently active are the main cast plus those few others like Noise, Miranda, and now Chao Ji and Timothy. 
Though we have no idea what those Crow guys are they certainly don't use innocence since it was stated that there is only that handful of active exorcists still alive.

They're probably related to that third power, which relies on magic, or at least I think that it's going turn out like that. Innocence for the Black Order, Dark Matter for the Earl's side and then finally magic for the enlightened humans.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 18, 2009)

quick question. are jasdero & david considered 1 noah or 2 ? i'm wondering cuz even though they are 2 different beings they can combine to become jasevi,so i wasn't sure if they are considered 1 noah or 2. & also how many more noah are there to be introduced ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 18, 2009)

They're considered as one Noah. There are still 7 left to be revealed


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 18, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> They're considered as one Noah. There are still 7 left to be revealed



ok thanks. that's kinda what i suspected but wasn't sure.


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 19, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> quick question. are jasdero & david considered 1 noah or 2 ? i'm wondering cuz even though they are 2 different beings they can combine to become jasevi,so i wasn't sure if they are considered 1 noah or 2. & also how many more noah are there to be introduced ?



It's the other way around: Jasdevi is a single person who split into two.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 19, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> It's the other way around: Jasdevi is a single person who split into two.



are u serious or are u just being a smartass ?


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 20, 2009)

lol tall crow member raped a lvl 3 with one hand.

im thinking they have innocence with dark matter.


----------



## Dementia (Mar 20, 2009)

That would explain why they wanted the Egg, more weird experiments.





gaarasbitch said:


> are u serious or are u just being a smartass ?



Nice username.


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 20, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> are u serious or are u just being a smartass ?



...?

If we ever see his background, you'll see Jasdevi was a single person. He represents "Bonds" - so he split in two. By shooting eachother in the head, they bring themselves back together.

I'm pretty sure it said this somewhere...

EDIT: Or maybe I just assumed that or whoever said it was wrong... I guess it's possible one Noah possessed two people?


----------



## Zeromatrious (Mar 20, 2009)

Latest chapter was great. Glad that we got to see a tad bit more from this "Crow" group, but I was a tad confused by him Invoking while not having an Innosence (according to the Akuma).


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 20, 2009)

Whoa The Crow aint no one to fuck with.

I'm curios about his left arm though, if its not innocence or dark matter, perhaps its the remnants of Fallen Exorcists I.E. that thing that Suman Became


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 20, 2009)

wow really good chAPTER BETTER THAN THE NARUTO AND BLEACH CHAPTER OF THIS WEEK (BAKUMAN WON THOUGH)


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Mar 20, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Whoa The Crow aint no one to fuck with.
> 
> I'm curios about his left arm though, if its not innocence or dark matter, perhaps its the remnants of Fallen Exorcists I.E. that thing that Suman Became



That's what I thought, the remains of those rejected by innocence. I mean hq should have alot and well we know they aren't too compassionate.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 21, 2009)

great chapter as always glad d. gray-man is back. and next week allen and kanda vs akuma level4 will be good.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 21, 2009)

The Crow = Badass. Awesome chapter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 21, 2009)

Superb chapter! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



;D Karasu are awesome, I can't wait to see more of them. I wonder what's with his hand...


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2009)

[SS-Eclipse] Episode 19 Widescreen 1024x576 (h264)

Hell. Yeah.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 21, 2009)

Woahwoah that was a great chapter, best in a while. The crow is so badass it's almost off the scale. Art was great and Allen/Kanda team ups are always fun :3

Hoshino is back on top of things


----------



## Akatora (Mar 21, 2009)

Finally.


This is getting back on track, D.Gray being back is good, but the focus on the kid has been a bit annoying imo dragging the show a bit down(him taking over Akumas helped redeming him a bit)
And now we have these Center fellas showing what the series has been missing for so long.

Good to see it back where it should be


----------



## Novalis (Mar 21, 2009)

I love the way Hoshino plays with the colours [*black, white & gray*]. 
Really. And generally, I do think that her artwork is top-notch  

Btw, this week's chap was quite awesome !:'D 



			
				Sin said:
			
		

> http://maximum7.net/
> 
> Hell. Yeah.



Finally.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 21, 2009)

This is getting good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2009)

Finally things are getting back on track  I was bored as of recent because i figured this was one of those boring innocence arcs at first but now things are getting better..so i want my damn lenalee back


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh yay!! More new characters. :')


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 21, 2009)

The art was looking rather gorgeous in this chapter, reminded me of why I fell for Hoshino's style in the first place. In particular, I was loving the absence of much blank space and the varied tones; they gave the whole chapter a feeling of fullness without that feeling becoming overbearing. 

As for the plot content, I'm with those who were getting a bit tired of the action focused around the child and new Innocence. While I enjoyed how it originally gave the science department more panel time, I didn't actually care for the kid, in question, or whether he was pacified/brought over to the side of the protagonists along with his Innocence. So, I'm glad to see that the main intention of the arc appears to have a great deal more to it in the form of more information or time spent with "The Crow" group. 



			
				Inuhanyou said:
			
		

> so i want my damn lenalee back



*also hopes for future Komui appearances sometime in the near future*


----------



## E (Mar 21, 2009)

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDEEEEEEEEEEEE 




EPIC FRIGGEN CHAPTER WAS FRIGGEN EPIC


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 21, 2009)

you people mean ch.180 or ch.181


----------



## E (Mar 21, 2009)

chapter 181

well, at least i am


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 21, 2009)

I didnt know that 181 is out

180 was good but looking at all of these comments I think they mean 181 too


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2009)

The art was especially good this chapter, Im surprised tho not glad about the three pages spent on the same thing happening, in anycase looks like SJ is back on track.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

hmmm looks like im the only one that though this chapter was meh; im not particularly impressed with the crow either, atleast it looks like this crappy arc might come to close soon, i personally dont like the little either


----------



## Zeromatrious (Mar 22, 2009)

Gah. I really wish the Anime adaption of D.Gray-Man didn't get canceled. But do you think that it has a chance of returning any time in the future? God, I'd love that. It had this certain charm to it, and the "well-animated" episodes (such as the last two) really had this special feeling about them. It's style and look was just...great! So I really do hope it comes back. 

Or maybe another company will pick it up? I dunno. I'd love to see it animated by bones, but then it'd have great animation and "okay" art. If it sticks with the same company it will have great art and "okay" animation. So...=\

Or maybe it's wishful thinking. D=


----------



## Akatora (Mar 22, 2009)

Zeromatrious said:


> Gah. I really wish the Anime adaption of D.Gray-Man didn't get canceled. But do you think that it has a chance of returning any time in the future? God, I'd love that. It had this certain charm to it, and the "well-animated" episodes (such as the last two) really had this special feeling about them. It's style and look was just...great! So I really do hope it comes back.
> 
> Or maybe another company will pick it up? I dunno. I'd love to see it animated by bones, but then it'd have great animation and "okay" art. If it sticks with the same company it will have great art and "okay" animation. So...=\
> 
> Or maybe it's wishful thinking. D=




The D.Gray anime was easily one of the best recent shounen jump anime adaptions imo, it's anime being far more enjoyable on average than Naruto,Bleach or One Piece imo.

The canceling and the break in the manga happend to close to each other imo, there's a chance but i would say it's low that it'll continiue given more chapters for materials, but I think you should rather be expecting Ovas if anything.


----------



## Tay (Mar 22, 2009)

Excellent chapter, hopefully next week will be even better.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

im not a big fan of the continuing with ovas, if they restart i want a regular restart; hxh is the only time i thought the ovas were done alright


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 22, 2009)

HxH first ova was great

but GI ovas 

I like the idea of ovas,I hope they continue D.gray man


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

People need to give more attention to the amazing fact that Maximum7 picked this up.


----------



## Felix (Mar 22, 2009)

Giving D.Grayman a Reboot through OVAs would be fantastic


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 23, 2009)

^well not a reboot, but a continuation, i agree, with hgf the first hxh ova was awesome and had one of my fav songs of all time


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 24, 2009)

Suped about the quality scans that are going to be released, finally DGM is getting the attention it deserves.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 24, 2009)

Finally looks like this series may be getting interesting again. Hopefully they give the lvl 4 a brutal beating. I wonder how many chapters before it goes down?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 25, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Here's a list of all the un-answered questions presented so far.
> 
> 1: What do Lenalee's dreams mean? *Still dont know*
> 2: What do Allen's dreams mean? *Still dont know*
> ...




So I posted this list in July, and I wanted to see how much the series has progressed so far in answering these questions. Hopefully by this July we'll have more answers.


----------



## Sefarian (Mar 25, 2009)

Wait wait wait wait _wait *wait*_.

Binktopia is still around? I was under the impression that they stopped doing scans last fall? 

Anyway, that they're doing joint release between them and Maximum 7 of D. Gray-man *made. My. Day.* I'm not a religious guy but I'm praying that Ms. Hoshino stays healthy. 

Man... reading their release of 180 right now. It's like reading a completely different manga.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 27, 2009)

why is this thread so inactive right now ? i mean is there no chapter this week or something ?


----------



## Felix (Mar 27, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> why is this thread so inactive right now ? i mean is there no chapter this week or something ?



There it's just that there are 2 sets of possible spoilers... and no pictures to confirm them

Rather wait for the chapter


----------



## Yak (Mar 27, 2009)

Raw chapter's out.

these


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome chapter is awesome.


----------



## Valky (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I wonder if the Noah inside Allen has awakened.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow. Sweet merciful hell. That was the best chapter of anything I've read this week. Ahhhh...!!! God, this Manga! Sweet Jesus! Ha ha ha!!! It only keeps on gettin' better and better! 

But besides that obvious point, that Level 4 seems to be as durable as hell. I mean it got ripped apart, and had a sword through both it's torso AND face, but was still alive!? I'd hate to see a Level 5, if any come in to play in the far future.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 27, 2009)

another excellent chapter, looks like we're really rolling now. Can't wait to see how the 14th starting to awaken plays out now and in the future.


----------



## EdgeoO (Mar 27, 2009)

Might want to spoiler that for people that havn't read it yet

huge picture on last page that is


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 27, 2009)

wow batshit crazy insane art in this chapter...in a really good way...


----------



## Felix (Mar 27, 2009)

What an amazing chapter. 14th Noah Allen looks awesome but gives you a evil vibe.
I wonder why innocence hasn't hurt him before if he had the Noah in him all along, and why the hell was the bad side "hurt" but it was the good side that disappeared and the evil side that surfaced...

Questions, questions, D.Grayman is back


----------



## E (Mar 27, 2009)

DGM just replaced Naruto on my reading list


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 27, 2009)

wow i mean i was breath taken i started crying,best chapter this week.I mean...was that really Allen demon form (i love the smile) but wow she has really outdone herself wow cant stop saying wow the art everything was just fucking crazy.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 27, 2009)

!!! the art has become exceptional again =D I'm glad they killed the fat thing fast .


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 27, 2009)

> and why the hell was the bad side "hurt" but it was the good side that disappeared and the evil side that surfaced...



well, something like that already happened with Tyki Mikk ...

makes me think Allen is doing it wrong...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 27, 2009)

Littlefinger said:


> another excellent chapter, looks like we're really rolling now. Can't wait to see how the 14th starting to awaken plays out now and in the future.



I know what you mean. The 14th looked brutal when he said hello to the level 4. Hopefully in the upcoming chapters there will be a more to his mysterious identity and more.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 27, 2009)

One of the best DGM chapters yet, I'm _really_ glad that this manga has returned.

Allen/14th:Good Morning.
Level 4:
Kanda::repstorm


----------



## Zeromatrious (Mar 27, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> well, something like that already happened with Tyki Mikk ...
> 
> makes me think Allen is doing it wrong...



Or maybe the Akuma and the Noah are the true "Good." Hrm....

I doubt it, but it's just another fun little thing to think on. Besides, The Earl did say that there was a secret behind the evolution of the Akuma, and that it was more than the Exorcists could understand (or something to that effect.)


----------



## Tay (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow. Just wow. This chapter made me fall in love all over again. And the art was phenomenal. Can't wait to see what will happen next!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2009)

FFS ANOTHER berserking main character?  Come on WSJ I know kids have darkness in their hearts but stop fucking pandering.  Yeh yeh I know it's been built up....and it''s pretty awesome from what I've seen, jsut .....ugh.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 27, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> FFS ANOTHER berserking main character?  Come on WSJ I know kids have darkness in their hearts but stop fucking pandering.  Yeh yeh I know it's been built up....and it''s pretty awesome from what I've seen, jsut .....ugh.



stop wining and enjoy the gryayyyness


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 27, 2009)

luckythechi said:


> Wow. Just wow. This chapter made me fall in love all over again. And the art was phenomenal. Can't wait to see what will happen next!



I felt the same way. I loved Kanda and Allen working together to destroy the level four. The whole chapter was great and the art was good.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2009)

The art was so fucking good in this chapter.

D Gray-man is finally getting interesting again .


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 27, 2009)

Allen looked like Tyki for a second there. =D Before he grew his hair out.


----------



## Gene (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank god this chapter kicked so much ass. Reminded me of why I read D.Gray-man.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn awesome chapter, loved every bit of it.
When do u think D. Gray Man will end?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 27, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> Damn awesome chapter, loved every bit of it.
> When do u think D. Gray Man will end?



Unless she'll start rushing the story, I expect atleast another 100 chapters.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 27, 2009)

atleast 200 more


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 27, 2009)

woah nice 200 of D.Gray Man woooo


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I need to go re-read some parts becuase I was totally confused at first why Allen was even affect


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2009)

thing's seem to be moving faster now...allen is slowly being transformed into the noah now..that's probably why he got hurt whereas before he never would have been affected by crown clown...what a mess...i hope he doesn't go after lenalee like cross said :/


----------



## Atsuro (Mar 27, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> FFS ANOTHER berserking main character?  Come on WSJ I know kids have darkness in their hearts but stop fucking pandering.  Yeh yeh I know it's been built up....and it''s pretty awesome from what I've seen, jsut .....ugh.



I don't recall him berserking in that scene at all tbh. When did he berserk?


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 28, 2009)

First kickass chapter since pre-Zombie arc. Welcome back D.Gray-man.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 28, 2009)

Superb fucking Chapter. Allen was utterly creepy, making the Level 4 cry in fear and astonishment like that


----------



## faults (Mar 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> The art was so fucking good in this chapter.
> 
> D Gray-man is finally getting interesting again .



this

i was dissapointed for a long while before the break, but now it seems to actually be picking up again


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 28, 2009)

I wanna see more of the 14th nao.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL the level 4 was scared shitless when he noticed Alan was a Noah.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 28, 2009)

phew... what a fuckin chapter! The best of everything i read this week!!


----------



## Sefarian (Mar 28, 2009)

Arachne said:


> I don't recall him berserking in that scene at all tbh. When did he berserk?



Word, he didn't berserk at all. He smiled, said good morning, and softly touched the side of Akuma's face. By just doing just those tender gestures he was able to scare a level 4 shitless. A *level 4*, a type of Akuma that are bloodlusting killing machines, that laugh in the face of the weak and the strong alike and continue to kill everything in sight till someone finally manages to put them down. 

You gotta realize that the whole firey devil thing that the was in the panel with the Akuma was either a metaphor or what the Akuma saw, Allen didn't actually turn into that, otherwise Kanda wouldn't have missed so easily.


----------



## Teleq (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome chapter, D.Gray-man is back.


Inuhanyou said:


> i hope he doesn't go after lenalee like cross said :/


Lenalee? What? Did I forget something? I thought she hadn't been mentioned at all since the start of this arc.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 28, 2009)

That was a pretty confusing chapter tbh.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 28, 2009)

Teleq said:


> Awesome chapter, D.Gray-man is back.
> 
> Lenalee? What? Did I forget something? I thought she hadn't been mentioned at all since the start of this arc.



Link removed

Link removed

Link removed
Link removed
it gives colour to chakra



Pretty much.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2009)

Arachne said:


> I don't recall him berserking in that scene at all tbh. When did he berserk?



Ok, not full on.  Just 'aura' and only to the lvl 4.  But is this not his 'ominous, frightful power that he must master.'?  Here's hoping I'm wrong and he never roars....while Noahing out.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2009)

Ha, must have been a rude awakening when Allen noticed his own sword can hurt him now. 



Megaharrison said:


> First kickass chapter since pre-Zombie arc. Welcome back D.Gray-man.



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Well she did have a lot of time to look at forums and such on the internet, also she could of thought up a better plot.


----------



## Atsuro (Mar 29, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Ok, not full on.  Just 'aura' and only to the lvl 4.  But is this not his 'ominous, frightful power that he must master.'?  Here's hoping I'm wrong and he never roars....while Noahing out.



But the 14th, what little we know about him has not been described as a berserker at all.


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2009)

This chapter was awesome i have to say 

And Crown clown  lol, Noah Alen might be stuff of legends


----------



## BVB (Mar 29, 2009)

damn what a magnificient chapter!


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2009)

i wonder if the other noah's felt the 14th awakening in allen.


----------



## Teleq (Mar 29, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


Thanks, I couldn't remember that.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm betting the next chapter will be slower than this. (Closure for Timothy before he leaves etc.)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2009)

probably...i'm hoping for some damned lenalee though


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea me too actually


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 31, 2009)

Please end this arc and give minimal focus to that little brat from here on out. They could even have Tyki Mikk come back and rip the innocence from his skull. 



Inuhanyou said:


> probably...i'm hoping for some damned lenalee though



You aren't the only one. I want Lavi too.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 31, 2009)

Lenalee is one of the only female lead characters that actually likable. (I'm starin at you Rukia, Orihime, and Sakura)

I really want to see Arystar again. But I would definatly love it if a Few more of the Noahs were introduced.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 31, 2009)

Am I the only one who likes Timothy?


----------



## Felix (Mar 31, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Am I the only one who likes Timothy?



No I like him as well. Good character, interesting power


----------



## Sefarian (Mar 31, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Am I the only one who likes Timothy?



I think he's funny but I don't read that much into him. He's yet to do anything that's really struck me as defining a real identity for his character, so to me he's just kinda... there. Interesting to look at but that's it.

And yeah, where's the petition for moar Lenalee? I want to sign. ><!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2009)

Lenalee appearance would be nice for next chapter .

Are there any chapter spoilers out like there are for One Piece and Naruto?


----------



## Tay (Apr 1, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Lenalee appearance would be nice for next chapter .
> 
> Are there any chapter spoilers out like there are for One Piece and Naruto?



I agree, I hope we get to see Lavi and Lenalee soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 1, 2009)

Boo-urns to Lenalee.

The rest of the manga should just be pages and pages of Allen and Road making out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2009)

nice, just when i was starting to get a little worried we get a nice development with allen, i felt he took a back seat in the manga for the last few chapters till the last one


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 2, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Boo-urns to Lenalee.
> 
> The rest of the manga should just be pages and pages of Allen and Road making out.



I like the way you think. Noah/Allen needs to tap that ass. 

I am j/k ofc that's what Doujins are for. 

I am interested in the 14th. He seems interesting. Hopefully he kills the Earl. I am quite tired of him tbf.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, Road is the Noah of Dreams, so you never know...


----------



## Felix (Apr 3, 2009)

Chapter is not out yet but...



Atleast we have a RAW page


----------



## Skylit (Apr 3, 2009)

Timothy looks like a Pimp to me...


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 3, 2009)

Ho ho ho! Hoshino's art is just so DAMN GOOD! Ha ha ha! God, I love her style and the way she uses her blacks!


----------



## Tay (Apr 3, 2009)

The wait is killing me.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2009)

the chapter is out at mangavolume
 Detect Thoughts


----------



## Tay (Apr 3, 2009)

That was a nice conclusion, with a perfect blend of funny and touching moments. I can't wait to see how the plot will progress from here. Allen sure has a giant scar on his chest now. :S


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank the heavens that arc is finally over!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2009)

there was no indication this chapter that people saw the 14th awaken in allen. so i guess he is saved for know from the order.


----------



## Tay (Apr 3, 2009)

Naruto and Minato said:


> there was no indication this chapter that people saw the 14th awaken in naruto. so i guess he is saved for know from the order.



...We shall see. You would think Link would notice.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 3, 2009)

Naruto and Minato said:


> there was no indication this chapter that people saw the 14th awaken in naruto. so i guess he is saved for know from the order.



naruto ?? i think your getting your manga's mixed up,i think u mean allen.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn Allen has a bad ass scar now .


----------



## Sefarian (Apr 4, 2009)

Chapter was a good conclusion to the arc.

But it needs moar Lenalee. Should've had Allen talking to her instead of Link at the end IMO.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 4, 2009)

Sefarian said:


> Chapter was a good conclusion to the arc.
> 
> But it needs moar Lenalee. Should've had Allen talking to her instead of Link at the end IMO.



 Don't worry, Lena's time will come in due time  

probably when allen's noah is fully active, she'll be the first to see it...but before that i want to see an allen lenalee mission :/ they're like the strongest non generals now, i wanna see what they can do


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2009)

omg i hope this kid is done now and we wont have to see him again, honestly i prefer the filler character from the manga, the girl? with the crystal ball; personally id let the akuma have this brat


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 4, 2009)

hope the next arc will be sick full with (new) noahs, lenalee, drama and action;

and no more kanda, miranda, marie or timothy plz... lavi is fine thought;


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2009)

DEAR GOD IS THIS ARC FINALLY OVER

Finally


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2009)

awesome chapter was awesome!!! pek

and Andy, the arc wasn't that bad...


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 4, 2009)

Excluding the boring shit in the beginning i quite liked this arc.


----------



## Felix (Apr 4, 2009)

I enjoyed this arc alot


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

I want Lenalee and Lavi action damn it! 



Zaru said:


> DEAR GOD IS THIS ARC FINALLY OVER
> 
> Finally



I was saying the same thing Andy. 

I couldn't stand this arc or the stupid brat.


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 4, 2009)

Finally it's over!
Bring in Lenalee and Lavi


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor Link no one loves you. I don't either for you are small and ugly.


----------



## E (Apr 4, 2009)

arc over ! 


woah, allen sure got his shit fucked up :ho


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2009)

good arc the 14th starting to awakening made the whole arc great. and the level 4 akuma scared of allen was great.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 4, 2009)

chap 182 saved this arc for me!! epic way to fuck that level 4!


----------



## Mori` (Apr 4, 2009)

nice way to round out the arc, didn't care for it much pre-break but the last few chapters have been awesome. Can't wait to see what's in store next :3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 4, 2009)

LENALEEEEEEEE


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 4, 2009)

More Lavi please!


----------



## Merodach (Apr 4, 2009)

I want to see a new Noah!


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

The manga has been alright lately. At least there was no Lenalee and we got to see Allen Noah-fuck an Akuma.

Other than that, pretty boring.


----------



## E (Apr 4, 2009)

moar emilia to come? :ho


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 4, 2009)

something I dont get is how is that the Level 4 hit Kanda numerous times with his machine gun yet Kanda didnt get infected... he is an equipment type, right?


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> something I dont get is how is that the Level 4 hit Kanda numerous times with his machine gun yet Kanda didnt get infected... he is an equipment type, right?


It probably has to do with Kanda's regeneration powers.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2009)

one question does anyone know exactly how allen became the 14th noah was he born a noah as the 14th told cross he would comeback some day. or was he put in naruto by mana when he gave him the curse on his eye?.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm very very glad that the arc is over. it's hard to predict what's next gonna happen, but i personally would like to see more of earl himself. i predicted long time ago that he's a human and an innocense user (maybe wrong), so i badly want to know more about him.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah I hope we get a chapter where the Earl calls the remaining Noah forth, so we atleast know what they look like


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry for the double post.

Here's 184 Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Source: 2ch
> Credits: Sangyou
> Verification: Confirmed
> アレンの夢
> ...



Thanks to Dofla

And Zibi234 says...



> but well it seems that Allen has a dream where mana is glad that those two becomed one (14th and allen)
> 
> Allen wakes up and sees Lenalee (above him or in room) she kinda doesnt recognizes Allen's face (seems it changed duo the 14th...) but after a moment it turns back to Allen's face
> 
> ...


----------



## E (Apr 8, 2009)

lenalee 

and tyki too


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 8, 2009)

Your sig is distracting...in a good way. 

Odd question, but whatever happened to Lulu Bell? Has she been confirmed dead or alive?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 8, 2009)

She's definatly still alive.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks. Is a new chapter out yet?

EDIT: Decent chapter, I kind of like Timothy now. He's a poor subsitute shota for Allen, but I like his personality.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 8, 2009)

What chapter are you talking about? The latest chpater hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 8, 2009)

Chapter 183 is out.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 8, 2009)

Oops the spoiler was for chapter 184


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2009)

the spoilers look good for this upcoming chapter. can't wait


*Spoiler*: __ 



14th resurfaces again


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAY LENALEE IS BACK!  finally she'll play her card


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2009)

Lenalee is back ?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2009)

Damn Spammer .

I can't wait for the next chapter .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 9, 2009)

184 Spoiler Pics

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 9, 2009)

Is it just me or does Noah Allen look really sexy.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 9, 2009)

Scary makes everything sexay.

I want to know more about the 14th Noah. I somewhat hope he is the final boss to be honest.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 9, 2009)

He really does seem like Final Boss material, doesn't he? But what about The Earl! Teh great Earl! Gah! He must get a fight that matches his epicness!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 10, 2009)

can someone tell me if i'm right on this? the only noah to be killed so far was skin boric,correct ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 10, 2009)

Yea thats correct. We still do know if Jasdevi survived though, but its likely that they did

Apparantly the person in the Top-most picture is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tyki, damn he looks scarred up


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2009)

That pic is Tyki ?


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 10, 2009)

Wowza. Now look of that damn fine artwork. Ha ha ha!  Man oh man do I love her style. Page 14 had to be my favourite, as well as Page 4.

And I've only noticed this cecently, but she doesn't use cross-hatching at all. Or if she does (can't recall much, other than early chapters) then its not much. Just solid black, and that's definitly a great look.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2009)

good raws it is a good chapter


----------



## snaza (Apr 10, 2009)

yay lenalee's hair is getting longer again! And Allens 14th looks is awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2009)

Holy shit lenalee is sexay! 

But i am concerned about her reaction to 14th allen...she's getting all traumatized again...


----------



## El Torero (Apr 10, 2009)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, MANGAKA, LENALEE MUST REMAIN THE HAIR SHE HAS NOW!!!!!!

Too. Much. Cuteness.


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2009)

Lenalee: Ruining your epic since 2004.

Noah Allen is badass tho.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 10, 2009)

It's out at last! 

here


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 10, 2009)

Tikipek It was hard to see him suffering. So cute Allen and Mana. Glad Lenalee is back. She and Allen are so cute together.


----------



## Tay (Apr 10, 2009)

Great chapter. Poor Allen, the 14th is really starting to be quite active. 
I also wonder what the whole thing with Tyki was about. It's always nice to see him and Road.

I might go crazy waiting for chapter 185.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2009)

This chapter had really good art.

We need to see more of the 14th .


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2009)

so the pictures tiki drew that were all over the floor were of the 14th, the creepy smile was the same as when all turn against the akuma. i think he and all the noah's are starting to feel the 14th awakening. i think next chapter may be of the earl and the noah's getting together to discuss the disturbance in the noah's force. and i wonder in the head of the NA headquarters that came with the crow men are coming for allen. because he is starting to become the 14th. can not wait for the next chapter. it is getting very interesting.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 10, 2009)

Naruto and Minato said:


> so the pictures tiki drew that were all over the floor were of the 14th



Pictures?  I'm pretty sure those were glass fragments.


----------



## E (Apr 10, 2009)

lenalee was looking ""


almost had an ass-shot, still, i approve


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 11, 2009)

can someone tell me in what chapter it is stated &/or talked about how many noah there are ? i'm wondering because several people on here have said that we've already seen 6 or 7 of & there's still another 7 to be introduced & it's not that i don't beleive the people that have told me this i just wanna read it for myself.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Apr 11, 2009)

Lenalee is seriously one of the cutest girls I've ever seen in manga.  I'm really glad her hair's starting to grow back, and I really like the skirt she's wearing this chapter.  Also, the art really has been great since the manga returned.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 11, 2009)

This chapter went so well until Link came in cockblocking, and it suddenly 'undid' all the work it'd put over. For once can't we just get an intimate conversation between Allen and Lenalee? I'm not exactly expecting Allen to bag himself some pussy but come on, give us something at least.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 11, 2009)

Osiris said:


> This chapter went so well until Link came in cockblocking, and it suddenly 'undid' all the work it'd put over. For once can't we just get an intimate conversation between Allen and Lenalee? I'm not exactly expecting Allen to bag himself some pussy but come on, give us something at least.



We'll get all the intimate stuff later on IMO, its all been leading up to her slowly figuring things out on her own tbh, she was the first to think somethin was wrong with allen being investigated, first one to see him after the investigation and pick up he was feelin down about it, first one to actually witness the noah inside firsthand even though it was just a glimpse..she's reacted traumatically all of these times, which also leads me to believe she's going to take matters into her own hands sometime down the line


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 11, 2009)

can someone answer my question i posted above ??


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2009)

when did tyki reappear, is this his first apperance since the allen fight?

im curious about something, two parts 

-the noahs, when in the noah form is it still them and they just become more twisted , or do they have spilt personalities, kinda 2 people one body

-which is it with allen, cause for him id think it to be the latter, but then again he hasnt been in the noah form long enough and then releapsed back to his old self to get any kind of real idea


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 11, 2009)

awesome chapter

lenalee is beautiful


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 11, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> can someone answer my question i posted above ??



Isn't it obvious? Allen has the 14th Noah inside him, and so far we've seen Tykki, Road, Bolic, Jasdevi, LuluBell and Cyril. We've seen 6, we know there's at least 14, do the math! 



Inuhanyou said:


> snippy



I don't wanna wait anymore, that's the thing! It's gone on for too long already! Do you read Bakuman? Because even though that's only been going for about 7 months, there's a pairing in it who have been a legit couple since the first chapter, and they've only just now had a conversation over the phone with each other.

I realise you can say 'oh it's only on 180 chapters, you can wait longer', but come on, the series has been going for 4 years at least now. A little talk is all I want 

-

At least this arc is over and we can move onto something else now. Maybe a Kanda/Lavi arc is coming? I can take Kanda seriously but Lavi ain't shit at the moment, he needs some proper shounen development. Bust out a Tec 9 or something


----------



## Mori` (Apr 11, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> when did tyki reappear, is this his first apperance since the allen fight?



he showed up when the noahs were all in human form at the big fancy party and when we found out the reach of the noahs influence.

anyway, epic chapter again. I'm trying to work out what was going on with the smashed glass, I'm assuming Tiki/Road broke it but I wonder if it was a reaction to the 14ths smile appearing on it or something else.

Wonder what Epstein wants, I'm assuming something Allen related, what with the timing and all.


----------



## Felix (Apr 11, 2009)

Isn't Tykis' hair... a lot longer than it used to be as well?
And Road had cuts on her face, that scene was weird

But I'm really loving the art Hoshino is giving us, it's really detailed and pretty now like it used to be before


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 11, 2009)

I must say the smiles appearing on the broken glass was the highlight of the chapter. Everything else was great, but the scene with Road and Tyki freaking out(No other words for it.) was very haunting. Allen as a kid was epic too. All in all I'd say this was by far the most exciting chapter I have read in awhile.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 11, 2009)

I have an idea...

maybe hoshino showed us the scene with tyki and road, because they feeled the 14th awakening in Allen?

And that's why Tyki's scars are atching and road has cuts on her face?

Sry, if the idea was already posted.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 11, 2009)

I think someone mentioning the faces representing the 14th, but that's not a bad idea. It would be fucking awesome if the 14th captured the other Noahs and started torturing them.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 11, 2009)

You people sure that the face that was appearing on the broken pieces of glass was really the 14ths? A smiliar face appeared before Skin when he was looking in to the mirror in one of his flashbacks during his fight with Kanda. It was his Noah (or just Noah) that was looking back out at him, telling him to hate the innocence.

Since a similar face can be seen here, I can only be lead to believe that we're again seeing Noah's face. I'm guessing he has nothing more than a smile because the other Noah are his aspects, and he doesn't really have much else.

Ah! But Tyki is the "Pleasure" of Noah, and Noah looks to be really enjoying himself down thar. So I dunno. Maybe he is feeling the pleasure of the 14th's awakening/rebirth? I dunno, but besides the pain, Tyki states that he feels something else, too, and that he doesn't know what it is. So...=\

I'm beginning to wonder if we'll see the actual NOAH sometime. I keep getting the feeling that we will. =O


----------



## Skylit (Apr 11, 2009)

Zeromatrious said:


> You people sure that the face that was appearing on the broken pieces of glass was really the 14ths? A smiliar face appeared before Skin when he was looking in to the mirror in one of his flashbacks during his fight with Kanda. It was his Noah (or just Noah) that was looking back out at him, telling him to hate the innocence.
> 
> Since a simialr face can be seen here, I can only be lead to believe that we're again seeing Noah's face. I'm guessing he has nothing more than a smile because the other Noah are his aspects, and he doesn't really have much else.
> 
> ...



Nah. I didn't speak of the faces in the glasses.

I just thought, that tyki and road felt the 14th and he, like Overlord said, tortured him.


----------



## Teleq (Apr 11, 2009)

Ningen said:


> Lenalee is seriously one of the cutest girls I've ever seen in manga.  I'm really glad her hair's starting to grow back, and I really like the skirt she's wearing this chapter.  Also, the art really has been great since the manga returned.


Seconded, I really love Lenalee. One of my favorite females in manga. And just when I thought this chapter couldn't get better (really cute Lenalee, kid Allen, badass 14th Noah/Allen, small Lenalee/Allen moment) we get some free Tyki Mikk. 10/10


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, sorry. Lol. I was writing that up before the two other posts before mine were made. =P

Oi! And here's the page I was talking about with Skin.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 11, 2009)

Hoshino did it again!!

another fucking awesome chapter!! pek


Allen-14th looked soooooooo fucking gangsta!!


----------



## Espresso (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh my, guessing from all 'awesome chapter' opinions there must be something really surprising.


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 11, 2009)

loved the chapter!!! Lenalee (finally!), the Noah and the 14th made an appearance  The only person missing is Lavi. 

Edit. Lenalee's hair now looks even better than long hair


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 11, 2009)

awesome

and

the art
isnt a weekly level at all


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm so happy to see Lenalee again. 

Also an appearance from both Tyki and Road. I wish to see more of them as well.

My oh my, Komui has visitors. It looks like something big will be going down soon. :ho


----------



## Sin (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like I'm the only one who hates Lenalee D:


----------



## snaza (Apr 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> Looks like I'm the only one who hates Lenalee D:



from your posts i'm pretty sure you hate everything everybody else loves...

could the earl be the pope? nah thats just to crazy...


----------



## Iruka (Apr 11, 2009)

I was able to finally catch up to the latest chapter!!

My thoughts, I'm just so happy to see Tyki and Road again. pek: Timothy, on the other hand, is an annoying brat, but I have to admit his power is cool. To be able to control the Akuma and purify them is just awesome. Oh oh oh oh, and and and, Noah!Allen = Awesome. I can't wait to see more of it. Noah!Allen is sexy. He looks just like a younger version of Tyki for some reason.  <3




snaza said:


> from your posts i'm pretty sure you hate everything everybody else loves...


Don't be like that...  ...just because majority love Lenalee doesn't mean that every person have to love her the same.


----------



## snaza (Apr 11, 2009)

Dobe said:


> Don't be like that...  ...just because majority love Lenalee doesn't mean that every person have to love her the same.


Eh, okay. i was just saying that ive read his comments in alot of other topics like naruto, etc. and he always seems to disagree on anything. but i suppose your right. excelent chapter by the way, just when i was losing intreast they pull me back in worse then ever.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 11, 2009)

my god what a chapter i was bleeding all over the floor with epic from reading the chapter the art was....top notch great,stupendous,nuthafa#@$# great.IM really loving the 14th moments they are just pure wins plus lenalee looks great.Tyki and road were freaking epic in this chapter( i think the 14th's awakening was what he was sensing) and to top it off you know some bad ass shit is gonna go down when north America shows up.


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> Looks like I'm the only one who hates Lenalee D:



I'm not a huge fan of her either.  I wouldn't say I hate her, but I certainly don't get the love for her.  I find her kind of generic, but eh, different strokes.

Anyway, I love how it actually feels like stuff happens in this manga on a week-to-week basis.  There was so much in this chapter without it feeling cluttered, and execution like that is hard to come by in Jump.  Great stuff,


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 12, 2009)

man i love this manga, man i want it to become a big 3 shounen, you think it can do that? You think this is better than Bleach?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 12, 2009)

Damn straight D.Gray Man is better than Bleach, it just hasn't had that certain "Big Arc" type feel yet. Bleach had it with Soul Society, Naruto had it was the Chunin Exam, and One Piece had it with Alabasta.

D.Gray-man will get their soon though, right now its just mounting up the ammo, With Cross' Death, The Earl's true form, Cyrill's warmongering, New Exorcist's, the as of yet revealed Noah, The 14th, The Crow, The Vatican, The Third Power, The Person Kanda is looking for, the true purpose of the Akuma, and the Heart of the Innocence.

Soon D.gray-man is gonna explode with its defining arc. I can feel it, the tension is just mounting up


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 12, 2009)

snaza said:


> from your posts i'm pretty sure you hate everything everybody else loves...



I am not a Lenalee fan either to be honest. I don't hate her so much as I nothing her. I hate a lot of fan favorite Soul Eater and Bleach characters though. 

I am most interested in what's happening with Tyki and Road. If those idiots return soon I hope they fuse again because they looked pretty awesome fused together like that.



> Damn straight D.Gray Man is better than Bleach, it just hasn't had that certain "Big Arc" type feel yet. Bleach had it with Soul Society, Naruto had it was the Chunin Exam, and One Piece had it with Alabasta.



Personally I think it was partly due to the anime. The fillers combined with shitty Beetrain animation and a lack of an iconic villain initially killed my interest in D.Grayman.

The Earl imo comes off a bit too silly at times. When I first saw him I thought he was pretty epic though.

I agree it does feel we like we are getting close that defining arc.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah the anime did have a shit load of fillers, and I can understand why that put the fans off a bit.

Hopefully once the manga is far long enough, and bit more popular, they make a better quality anime.

I've always liked the Millenium Earl, he felt like The Joker, mixed in with the Grim Reaper.


----------



## Sin (Apr 12, 2009)

It's okay guys, I'm just a hater.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 12, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Yeah the anime did have a shit load of fillers, and I can understand why that put the fans off a bit.
> 
> Hopefully once the manga is far long enough, and bit more popular, they make a better quality anime.



Yeah, I love Lulubell, but WTF was with all of those fillers? Why drown a great manga in uneeded fillers?



~Avant~ said:


> I've always liked the Millenium Earl, he felt like The Joker, mixed in with the Grim Reaper.



I don't know, I have always had mixed feelings about him. When I initially saw the Earl I was like "WTF this guy is fucking awesome", but sometimes "I am like wow I so find you uninteresting." I still love The Earl though. His mannerisms are hilarious. 

I guess it'a mainly due to the lack of a serious or threatening villain presence from the Noah side. Tyki is awesome, but I wanted someone similar to the 14th's presence.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone got/know where i can get some really good fanart or colorings of D.Gray man?

This level of quality if possible



It doesn't have to be exactly like that, i just put it there as an example so i don't get some MS Paint crap.

Appreciated


----------



## Felix (Apr 12, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Anyone got/know where i can get some really good fanart or colorings of D.Gray man?
> 
> This level of quality if possible
> 
> ...



Redirect me when you find.
I had to use Manga panels for the High quality at


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 12, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> man i love this manga, man i want it to become a big 3 shounen, you think it can do that? You think this is better than Bleach?



Frankly, I don't think DGM will ever reach OP/Naruto/Bleach heights in the English-speaking fandom, but I also don't think that's a bad thing.  I've always viewed DGM as sort of a different sort of animal to those three:  it gives off a much different tone, despite embracing some shounen tropes, than they do, and I think that might be part of the reason it's not as "big" as they are.  But it's also one of the reasons I like it so much.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 12, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Anyone got/know where i can get some really good fanart or colorings of D.Gray man?
> 
> This level of quality if possible
> 
> ...



D.Grayman Artbook: chapter 289 is out
[


They are not colored scans, but if you are just looking great DGM art that link should work.


----------



## Teleq (Apr 12, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Anyone got/know where i can get some really good fanart or colorings of D.Gray man?
> 
> This level of quality if possible
> 
> ...



I've got a lot of scans, art, vectors (sometimes I'm not sure what's official and what's fanart) and a few colorings, so if you or anyone else had a character or a theme or a format in mind it would be easier to upload a few. Too much to just upload everything.


----------



## Felix (Apr 12, 2009)

Overlord Zetta said:


> D.Grayman Artbook: story arcs
> [
> 
> 
> They are not colored scans, but if you are just looking great DGM art that link should work.



That website is fucking awesome
Saved and Rep is given


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks.

I am not sure if there are other art books, but I'll look. I love DGM's artwork. Oh right, there is a calender too.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

Didn't know there was an art book out.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 12, 2009)

It's short, but the art is great and colorful. I am not sure if there are more, but I am checking.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

Most mangas need more art books.


----------



## Teleq (Apr 12, 2009)

Imageshack can upload multiple files at a time, that's nice.

Gallery 1

Gallery 2

Gallery 3 (Black and White)

Those are the best ones. I've got more but they're almost all on the anime designs, i.e. less good.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks, Teleq.

I found another D. Grayman artbook image gallery:
L.O.V.E. book


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 13, 2009)

Overlord Zetta said:


> D.Grayman Artbook: Bloomberg Link
> [
> 
> 
> They are not colored scans, but if you are just looking great DGM art that link should work.





Teleq said:


> Imageshack can upload multiple files at a time, that's nice.
> 
> Gallery 1
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks and rep given


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2009)

spoilers are out at MH Hey gaiz, join my party 

seems like a very good chapter


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2009)

Question: Where can i download the most high quality scans of D.Gray Man?


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 16, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Question: Where can i download the most high quality scans of D.Gray Man?



High quality scans:
Only It doesnt make a bit of difference Guys...the balls are inert!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 17, 2009)

here's the raw for chapter 185:Link removed


----------



## Akatora (Apr 17, 2009)

pretty good, I was a bit surprised how easily Allen started to bleed though


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 17, 2009)

Interesting chapter, finally we learn something about those mysterious figures. 

I have a feeling that this is going to be a Kanda arc


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2009)

meh..not enough lenalee, but hoshino did say that kanda arc was coming up, so i wont begrudge it


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 18, 2009)

great chapter, the designs for the Crows are awesome


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2009)

Another great chapter. About time the epic got turned back on. 

Half-Akuma eh? This is going to cause some bad blood between these guys and the order. How they manage to work together should be interesting. XD


----------



## Jugger (Apr 18, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Another great chapter. About time the epic got turned back on.
> 
> Half-Akuma eh? This is going to cause some bad blood between these guys and the order. How they manage to work together should be interesting. XD



The third side that cross was talking are those that don?t want make any half-akuma. This get more and more intresting


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2009)

it is kinda setting up like the person kanada lost was involved in the incident of 9 years ago, although the first thing that popped into my head was gundam seed - the coordinator wannabes created towards the end; so im guessing ultimately even though right now the crows look impressive, there will be some major downside to them

and yes i want to see more lenalee, and more 14th


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2009)

Why does this remind me of claymore 

I like where this is going though.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 18, 2009)

That big dude from the crow somewhat looks like Skin boric (was that his name?)


----------



## Felix (Apr 18, 2009)

What an awesome chapter
Kanda backstory seems to be slowly revealed in this arc and the Crow are clearly going to create bad blood with the Exorcists

Oh, and isn't Link a Crow as well? Won't he be submitted for modifications as well?
And also about the Crow subject... They seem to have Wizardry and magic on their side, now plus the Half Akuma modifications, they seem to be more capable than the Exorcists themselves


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 18, 2009)

iinteresting chapter. my guess is that these crow fellas a re quiet new since they were created using akuma egg part. i like the innovation in the main story. it would be interesting to know kanda's past as well.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds like a great stuff is coming! And the art is so awesome too.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 18, 2009)

D.gray man is awesome
but I think the fights needs to get better

everything else is awesome


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 18, 2009)

^i thought the allen & kanda vs lvl 4 was a great fight.

anyway, shit is hitting the fan right now...D gray man is back to it's old glory and Hoshino is setting everything up to show us great things. This whole crow - half-akuma -kanda has enormous potential.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 18, 2009)

I wonder how will the crow guys fight... I mean every damage made by innocence could kill akumas, but an akuma could only kill another by consuming it... so all they can use against akumas is that black hole thingy?

they should use dark matter, but since their opponents supposed to be akumas instead of humans, and that wouldnt work on them there is no reason for them using it...

another thing is they cant use the black hole againt other exorcists I guess, so if they turn out to be bad guys, that not an option against allen and co.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is to hoping we get a full out war on our hands! I'd love a three-way power struggle.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 18, 2009)

Did the Exorcists have a force stronger than the generals?
I seem to remember someone mention something about that.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah they're called the "God Generals" I believe. 

The Crow seem to be D.Gray-Mans answer to Bleach's Vizard

EDIT: So I was re-reading D.Gray-Man for my respect thread, and I noticed a part, where it was revealed how many innocence the order had altogether, the number was 41.

41/109. So I wanted to figure out how many more were left, aswell as the new total of innocence since Tyki destroyed a few. 

Miranda +1, Arsystar +1, Sokalo's Subordinates -3, Clouds Subordinates -3, Daisya -1, Yeegar -1. Timothy +1= 44/101, so theirs still over 50 more innocence to be collected. (I didn't include Chaoji since Tiedoll already had his innocence and thus would've been one of the 41 already discovered innocence)


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 18, 2009)

God Generals? I don't remember anything about that. Could someone point me to whatever chapter it's mentioned?


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 18, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> God Generals? I don't remember anything about that. Could someone point me to whatever chapter it's mentioned?



Seconding this.


----------



## Felix (Apr 18, 2009)

They are some shadowy figures that sometimes are in the same room as Hevelaska


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 18, 2009)

can someone tell me what chapter cyrill is introduced in ?


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 18, 2009)

For the VERY first time? Chapter 157; Page 15.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 18, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> God Generals? I don't remember anything about that. Could someone point me to whatever chapter it's mentioned?





Kraker2k said:


> Seconding this.


They're reffered to as "Head Generals", assuming we're talking about the same people.

Hopefully they know how to own Akumas and not just sit around a table and give orders.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 18, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> They're reffered to as "Head Generals", assuming we're talking about the same people.
> 
> Hopefully they know how to own Akumas and not just sit around a table and give orders.



is this the conference after the level 4 fight


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2009)

wow i totally did not remeber that , id also like if they made the Pope an actual fighter character as opposed to the random weak guy that for some odd reason a bunch of beast characters submit to


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wow i totally did not remeber that , id also like if they made the Pope an actual fighter character as opposed to the random weak guy that for some odd reason a bunch of beast characters submit to



omg that would be badass


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 18, 2009)

Those head generals sound to me as purely political leaders but who knows...

Though I do kind of remember something about some shadows in the same room as Hevlaska like mentioned above so that may be something...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2009)

Pope in your mangas, attacking your condom factories

Anyway great chapter tho the whole half Akuma thing was a bit obvious, and yay Lavi is back, fangirl squeel


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Damn a Pope that can kickass? that'd be superb, hold on, let me do a little research.

EDIT: The Pope at the time D.Gray Man takes placed is named, Pope Leo XIII, his real name was, Count Vincenzo Gioacchino Raffaele Luigi Pecci,


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2009)

So what _is_ the time DGM takes place? I didn't know it was a period in reality, I thought it was an alternate-universe thing 

Good chapter, though I'd have liked to see more of Lavi vs. Bookman. At least the art is better than it was the last arc - it was pretty bloody confusing back then >_> A Kanda arc looks pretty damn good.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> So what _is_ the time DGM takes place? I didn't know it was a period in reality, I thought it was an alternate-universe thing


It takes place in an "imaginary end of the 19th century".


----------



## E (Apr 20, 2009)

fuck yes new characters 

pretty badass ones too


----------



## Novalis (Apr 20, 2009)

MH said:
			
		

> D.Gray-man Will go on hiatus from issue #24 (11/05).
> Reserialization undetermined.



>_________<;


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Damn a Pope that can kickass? that'd be superb, hold on, let me do a little research.
> 
> EDIT: The Pope at the time D.Gray Man takes placed is named, Pope Leo XIII, his real name was, Count Vincenzo Gioacchino Raffaele *Luigi* Pecci,


Ya~hooo!!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2009)

lol I saw that on Mangahelpers too. D.Gray-man the new HunterXHunter for Jump. 

Oh well, I guess that means Jump will bring in a new series in its place.


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow thats pretty sad, I mean DGM just started to get interesting again.


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 20, 2009)

Damn it so only two more chapters before another huge hiatus.

See the example you are setting Togashi?! This is all your fault.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe HxH is returning thus d grayman going on Hiatus for a while?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 20, 2009)

That'd be a nice trade off.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2009)

DGM has always been like this though...sad but true..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 20, 2009)

you know who really needs a break
he even asked for it


----------



## Tay (Apr 20, 2009)

What the hell...


----------



## Danchou (Apr 20, 2009)

Omg. It just returned from a hiatus of a few months and it's going back already. Just when I thought it was starting to go in the right direction again. Is Hoshino trying to follow in Togashi's footsteps? 

I wonder if this will allow SJ to put some pressure on Togashi.


----------



## E (Apr 20, 2009)

OH BALLS      **


----------



## Mori` (Apr 20, 2009)

D:

upsetting news, hope nothing serious is up with hoshino


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 20, 2009)

FFS


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 20, 2009)

crap , not another hiatus . my bet is that Togashi and Hoshino  planned this so that they could play WoW together.:ho


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Fucking WoW


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I can forgive Hoshino since she actually has problems with her hand thus can't draw. Yeah it was getting interesting but maybe if we are lucky it will only be a month or two.

Unlike Togashi who plays Dragon Quest, WoW and whatever the hell else he plays all day long. >.>


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 20, 2009)

Miura escaped from togashi's evil plans

so toga turned to Hoshino

god damn it togashi,atleast leave the other mangaka to see their work 

or take kubo,he needs some rest 

also toga and a female mangaka again


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2009)

If we could trade DGM or HxH for Bleach I'd do it in a heartbeat. T____T


----------



## snaza (Apr 20, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> If we could trade DGM or HxH for Bleach I'd do it in a heartbeat. T____T



I completely agree.  Why DGM? Why? Also didn't DGM go into a long hiatus during the lenalee level 3 fight?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 20, 2009)

anyone got a pic of Hoshino ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah it did. I'm guessing it'll be a month long hiatus. (Damn just when we were getting close to the 200th chapter count)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been waiting years for the HxH 300th count

about 264 I thought it was near


----------



## Danchou (Apr 20, 2009)

I know what you mean. Only getting to Chapter 300 of HxH sounds really impressive, while it should be nearing 500. 

At least Hoshino is really sick.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2009)

Hoshino has been deathly ill the duration of the entire manga, i'm surprised she hasn't keeled over yet :/


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 20, 2009)

HEY DGM THREAD 

Guess who's in your Jump, stealing your wimminz

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> anyone got a pic of Hoshino ?






Doesn't look like one who would be continuously ill, that's for sure..she's actually pretty cute


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 20, 2009)

oh toga 

yeah she is good


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 20, 2009)

You know who else is pretty cute


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 20, 2009)

his wife


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> his wife



Togashi's? Well yea, being the creator of Sailor Moon...that's a given, i thought


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 20, 2009)

No another hiatus  D.gray-man has been great since it came back. I hope Hoshino gets better.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Damn Togashi pimping my mangaka


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 20, 2009)

Novalis said:


> >_________<;



11/05? wasnt that about the time last year?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2009)

<_<....

That fucking announcement was from the LAST hiatus 

NICE JOB


----------



## Felix (Apr 20, 2009)

We just got trolled?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2009)

Or it means May 11th since the other parts of the world do not write it the same way as the West. Let me find another for comparison.

Observe


*Spoiler*: __ 





> #22-23 (27/04) :
> Op (Couv & Pc)
> Gintama, Belzee (Pc)
> Yûsuke Murata/Blust! - OneShot (Pc - 51p )
> ...






As you see, it is showing the following dates.

April 27th
May 11th
May 18th

Last week was issue #21. This next issue is the double issue (#22-23) because of Golden week which is for April 27th.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2009)

we may have gotten double trolled and it was real after all 

<_< I guess i'll just stow away all reservations until that date


----------



## illmatic (Apr 20, 2009)

> D.Gray-man Will go on hiatus from issue #24 (11/05).
> Reserialization undetermined.



INDEFINITE HIATUS.  

D.gray another HxH. haha


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay ^ DOUBLE WTF

 its like coming down from a sugar rush 2 times in a row


----------



## illmatic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hollow Prince said:


> 11/05? wasnt that about the time last year?





Inuhanyou said:


> <_<....
> 
> That fucking announcement was from the LAST hiatus
> 
> NICE JOB



It's suppose to be May 11th.

Not November 5.


> it means May 11th since the other parts of the world do not write it the same way as the West.


The above quote.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 21, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Okay ^ DOUBLE WTF
> 
> its like coming down from a sugar rush 2 times in a row



I concur with this


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2009)

Wait I am confused .


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2009)

so there is going to be a long hiatus, that is going to suck. is she sick again?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes there will be a long hiatus, during which the duration will be unknown, she may not even pick it up again...no one has said anything about the reason, but its likely that that is the reason, since she has that illness after all...

In Bakuman, its stated that for an artist, its impossible to keep up that level of detail for very long before they short circuit...as it is, we should have expected that she woulden't be able to make it long term even if she didn't have a preexisting condition


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 21, 2009)

this sucks another hiatus?? wtf?????//


----------



## Iruka (Apr 22, 2009)

This makes me sad... T^T


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 22, 2009)

Dobe said:


> This makes me sad... T^T



this fuckin pisses me off  ! both hoshino & this series can rot in hell for all i care ! i am through with this series for good  !!


----------



## Felix (Apr 22, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> this fuckin pisses me off  ! both hoshino & this series can rot in hell for all i care ! i am through with this series for good  !!



ok, bye

She has health issues, and all you do is complain about your stolen manga.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 22, 2009)

Felix said:


> ok, bye
> 
> She has health issues, and all you do is complain about your stolen manga.


**


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 22, 2009)

he loves D.gray man
the man is just a little angry cuz of the break

look at the good side

Hiatus=better quality


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2009)

Its been stated that the reserialization of the series is undetermined.

So theirs a chance that after these two chapters, their wont be anymore D.Gray-Man, at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2009)

> So theirs a chance that after these two chapters, their wont be anymore D.Gray-Man, at all.



I doubt it, seems like she's trying her best so maybe she'll take a while to completely heal and return, she's not Togashi.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2009)

True true. Hoshino is pretty loyal to her fans


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm sad now because it could be for another reason besides her illness.

She was actually accused of plagiarism a few years ago because Rinali's slap to allen was extremely close to Meryl's slap to Vash in Trigun, in addition to another manga who's scan were accused of being copied from by her..they were compared and everything, but fortunately the charges were dropped.

But now...



Takeshi Obata is now seeking damages after seeing this



The last time this happened, she got off after a few months, but i dunno about now..if this is truly the reason..Shounen Jump may not want to keep her in the lineup...:/


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2009)

damn this could be really bad


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2009)

Will they really drop her for this? I remember Togashi doing the same too?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 22, 2009)

lol

they want get rid of  her for something minor as that


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow the hand is pretty much identical. For shame.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2009)

SJ has always been known for having a biased view toward female mangaka, so maybe this just gave them an excuse to terminate her.


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 22, 2009)

Despite that pretty obvious stealing, I'd hate D.Gray-man to go, I love the characters and the story, maybe she will get to finish things up in another magazine or in volume books?


----------



## Dementia (Apr 22, 2009)

That sucks, to say the least.

Not to mention that I don't even know who or what Takeshi Obata is. D.Gray-Man earns good money, they shouldn't put it out just because of that. A fine or something would do.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2009)

^ its even worse because this isnt even the first time its happened  this is more than 4 instances now


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2009)

Well look on the bright side, at least we'll get to know Kanda's backstory before its all said and done


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 22, 2009)

What are the other thefts she's done apart from the slap and this?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2009)

^ its been years since i followed the case, i've long since lost the scans, but i'll see if i can dig them up again for you guys


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2009)

*EDIT*

Here ya go..



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Felix (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh crap...
I seriously hope it does not get canceled. D.Grayman is popular enough I think to deter WSJ cancelation... I hope


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 22, 2009)

oh come on
to cancel it just for that is retard

not gonna happen


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2009)

^ its happened before, and incase you didn't notice, i posted the other 4 cases as well in a proceeding post.

This is more than enough reason for them to trash her, especially considering how often she's out of work because of her sickness, it could be a strain on them just to hold onto her. Popularity won't save her if this is how its going to turn out.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 22, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


>


Lol what the hell? Those two have some similarities, but calling it theft? That's just idiotic.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 22, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> Here ya go..
> 
> ...



How the Hell do people find this crap? Is there some internet person who's job it is to find any subtle similarities between the hundreds of mangas out there? It's really hilarious, even if it's true that she's copying people (which I doubt she is).

And more on topic: fucking retarded. May all involved in this burn in Hell.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2009)

-shrug-

Whether she actually is plagiarizing (my sinking feeling tells me its more than a bit possible) or if she's not, the fact remains that Shounen Jump has, on many more than one occasion, ejected an artist over things even smaller than this...because they want to keep their reputations intact you see,due to even being accused of the possibility.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> Here ya go..
> 
> ...



This is considered "stealing"?

Seriously?

What a bunch of fucking overdramatic Drama queens.


----------



## Felix (Apr 22, 2009)

Uh guys...
It is considered stealing if it's done on purpose

I've seen plagiarism been called for smaller things


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2009)

so the rumors were true about her plagiarizing other manga's. i thought they were all false. that sucks for the manga to get canceled it is one of my favorites. what a shame.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 22, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ its happened before, and incase you didn't notice, i posted the other 4 cases as well in a proceeding post.
> 
> This is more than enough reason for them to trash her, especially considering how often she's out of work because of her sickness, it could be a strain on them just to hold onto her. Popularity won't save her if this is how its going to turn out.



from what I know

they cancelled a manga that copied story elements from slam dunk

hard to believe that
they could cancel a good selling manga because of a colour spread and two panels 

jump is all about making money

you dont see them cancelling naruto which borrowed several ideas from HxH


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> from what I know
> 
> they cancelled a manga that copied story elements from slam dunk
> 
> ...



Its not about borrowing story concepts, this is shounen after all. This is the deliberate act of plagiarizing other artists manga's directly ala  panels and spreads, and designs like the most recent one.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2009)

Whats the name of the manga in the color spread?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 22, 2009)

Using similar features from a different manga is no stealing. If she modified them and changed it all around its not fucking stealing.


----------



## Sin (Apr 22, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Using similar features from a different manga is no stealing. If she modified them and changed it all around its not fucking stealing.


Actually, it still counts as plagiarism.

The Manchester United F.C. Thread

Even if you change the context or some things about it, if you're using the _idea_ without crediting, it's plagiarism.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

Megaharrison said:


> How the Hell do people find this crap? Is there some internet person who's job it is to find any subtle similarities between the hundreds of mangas out there? It's really hilarious, even if it's true that she's copying people (which I doubt she is).
> 
> And more on topic: fucking retarded. May all involved in this burn in Hell.



Heh, you should check out those microscopes on 2ch. They can notice ants crawling on the wall of the house across the street in animes with LQ Youtube quality.

But really, are they gonna put an end to DGM? I feel that these pics don't make a strong case. Hey, it's not like no one else has draw people lying on the ground or girl slapping a guy.


----------



## Sin (Apr 22, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Heh, you should check out those microscopes on 2ch. They can notice ants crawling on the wall of the house across the street in animes with LQ Youtube quality.
> 
> But really, are they gonna put an end to DGM? I feel that these pics don't make a strong case. Hey, it's not like no one else has draw people lying on the ground or girl slapping a guy.


The recent one she's getting attacked for is pretty much an exact rip tho.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2009)

There was a website that showed all the references and names of the series's, but its been down for a while

Link removed

Hoshino's fate Y/N?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2009)

Who the hell had the time to find the slap scene? Thats just sad.

Tho the colored spread I can see why but the slap scene? I mean c'mon I've seen that in every shojo manga. 

But if this has anything to do with the hiatus then this looks really bad, not to mention D grayman right now was killing the rest of the SJ series aswell.


----------



## Felix (Apr 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Who the hell had the time to find the slap scene? Thats just sad.
> 
> Tho the colored spread I can see why but th eslap scene? I mean c'mon I've seen that in every shojo manga.



Seriously guys, the scene is EXACTLY THE SAME on both mangas. Only the characters changed

For as much as I love D.Grayman, the evidence are scary...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2009)

But is that reason enough to cancel the whole manga? Tho I think she should be alittle more careful about ripping off if mangakas will make such a big deal out of it. 

This is depressing-_-


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> But is that reason enough to cancel the whole manga? Tho I think she should be alittle more careful about ripping off. This is depressing-_-



Eden no Hana was canceled for the same reason, and all of its books in the US and japan were pulled. This is more than enough reason sadly :/


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

Aargh, just when things are really getting interesting!


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm sad now because it could be for another reason besides her illness.
> 
> She was actually accused of plagiarism a few years ago because Rinali's slap to allen was extremely close to Meryl's slap to Vash in Trigun, in addition to another manga who's scan were accused of being copied from by her..they were compared and everything, but fortunately the charges were dropped.
> 
> ...



Manga-ka's are really butthurt it seems.


----------



## Sefarian (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry but those single pages and promo colors do _not_ constitute plagiarism and to think they do just shows your own ignorence of _any_ type of artistic publication, manga or otherwise.

First off, you're taking things WAY out of context in terms of the what's actually going on in each panel. The ability to fail to account for whats going on in the overall plot in the mentioned manga pages is staggering. 

Second of all, the manga pages you posted as evidence of plagiarism were all examples of fairly generic actions taken by characters that aren't exactly amazingly distinct in their appearance or design. The characters shown all have overlapping elements of appearance with HUNDREDS of characters in the genre and demographic overall because of popular features that those type of characters carry and the limitations of the art style. They're being put into rather generic poses to boot. OF COURSE there's going to be similarities with panels from other manga that have characters slapping someone else, standing there making a pose, or just having a profile close up of the side of their face and wearing their hair long. It's just a matter of common sense.

Finally, the promo art just has the characters laying in the same way around a central character - in case you didn't notice the angles in which the characters are drawn is completely different as is the overall style of the art and obvious setting in which the characters are drawn into. And in all actuality when you think of how Hoshino allegedly got her original inspiration for D.Gray-man (thought it up while dreaming in a bath tub) it's not too absurd to imagine where she got the idea for that promo art, assuming that _she even drew it_. It's quite possible that some of the staff at Shounen Jump drew it, not Hoshino.

These are obviously just coincidences found by someone with absolutely too much time on their hands. I'd even go as far as to say suggesting this and putting up _that_ weak of evidence is probably a troll. Don't be so weak minded as to believe this nonsense.


----------



## Springlake (Apr 22, 2009)

Felix said:


> Seriously guys, the scene is EXACTLY THE SAME on both mangas. Only the characters changed
> 
> For as much as I love D.Grayman, the evidence are scary...



Oh Gods, a slap scene like that can be found in pretty much EVERY SINGLE manga there is.

It's like Making Manga 101, have main hero make main heroine sad, then have main heroine slap some sense into main hero.

Also for real guys, in a country where there have been countless series made for decades, do you really thing that there's really any *real* original ideas left? I'd say hardly.

Besides that what art is all about, you take parts from other things, and create something new.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2009)

-shrug- 


Well whatever you guys want to believe.


I said beforehand that i'm merely putting out the possibility of what might incur this turn of events so early after her last break.

Considering the fact that she's been accused of plagiarism before officially for these pages, and the fact that she's out so much, and the fact that people have been terminated for this same thing, its no hard leap of the imagination to theorize on Jump's termination of her contract, especially considering that they have no idea when exactly they'll decide to re serialize the series if at all. All this is no doubt putting a large strain on the comic line itself with their image and keeping up with her schedule among other things, and in a business like the one Jump is in, that won't do.


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

Sefarian said:


> Sorry but those single pages and promo colors do _not_ constitute plagiarism and to think they do just shows your own ignorence of _any_ type of artistic publication, manga or otherwise.
> 
> First off, you're taking things WAY out of context in terms of the what's actually going on in each panel. The ability to fail to account for whats going on in the overall plot in the mentioned manga pages is staggering.
> 
> ...



Hilarious how you think American law goes everywhere... seriously though, in normal cases I would've agreed with you, I do find this hilarious personally. But I've see things like this happen before in the manga world


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

Might as well start saying the half akumas are rip offs of vaizards and arrancars.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2009)

The only one that looks troubling is the one she copied from Takeshi Obata, Hoshina should have been smarter, tho she only copied the visual of the ability. Its absurd tbh.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 22, 2009)

Dementia said:


> That sucks, to say the least.
> 
> Not to mention that I don't even know who or what Takeshi Obata is. D.Gray-Man earns good money, they shouldn't put it out just because of that. A fine or something would do.




He is the artist for Death Note.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, the Takeshi Obata one is really looking to be troublesome.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 22, 2009)

I dont like the design of those hands 

so the manga they want to cancel in bakuman is D.gray man


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe Obata is pissed that a woman can draw as good as him


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 22, 2009)

Just call it an homage and it's all good


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 22, 2009)

Klown
you need to be a lawyer


----------



## illmatic (Apr 22, 2009)

KLoWn to the rescue


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 22, 2009)

Im on mah way to save teh day!


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 22, 2009)

Everything except the hands of those two characters (or character types, when refering to DGM) are definitly not what I'd call plagiarism. However, I'll have to admit that the one hand of those two characters are *WAY* too similar. I mean something could have changed, but even the wires/tentacles/cords/whatever coming from the arm, the hole its self, etc. is near eaxactly the same.

I just really, really hope this does not get canceled. It just *CAN'T*.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 23, 2009)

D.Gray Man Chapter 186 Spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 神田は中央庁が圧した計画で造り出されたらしい
> Kanda was created from a plan that was pressurized by the Central.
> 
> アジア支部に神田がやってくる　ズゥに呼ばれたようです
> ...






Spoiler Pic:


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Apr 23, 2009)

It may be similar and she may have been the one to copy, but her stuff is better, so for that reason the others should be canceled and D. Gray-man should live on.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not about borrowing story concepts, this is shounen after all. This is the deliberate act of plagiarizing other artists manga's directly ala  panels and spreads, and designs like the most recent one.





> Originally Posted by rubberchicken
> You're trying to use logic to defuse nerdrage. You might as well put out a forest fire with an eyedropper.



And...I am done. 

Well, I am kind of dissapointed because DGM was a great horror manga(A little too black and white with its factions) and had a relaible update. Not like the thousands of manga that may or may not be updated so I am kind of at a loss.  Oh well, here is to hoping whomever takes her place gives me something epic, dark, and, actiony.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with all the other panels being fairly standard shit outside of the Obata one.

Lets hope that if this really is the reason she is under fire she can get past it and continue the story. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I dont like the design of those hands
> 
> so the manga they want to cancel in bakuman is D.gray man



Oh damn this made me spit out my water.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 23, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> D.Gray Man Chapter 186 Spoiler:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



just making sure everyone see's it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 23, 2009)

She's not under fire for those panels..as i said previously, she's come under fire from other mangaka for claims of plagiarism multiple times in succession, those panels are just a claim each. 

There was nothing done about any of them, but she did take a lot of heat for them if i remember correctly, it was a cause for a few months hiatus in a particularly nasty event at that time too. 

Even though mangaka have been terminated for less than what they're accusing her of most recently, my main concern is because of the combination of her sick days and these other problems itself, as a reason for cutting her loose, as it does cause major stress on the company.


....And right when we get an Allen/Lenalee+Kanda mission too, i've been waiting for my damned lenalee for a friggen long time..this is plain bullshit.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 23, 2009)

Fucking stealing shit he just jealous that d gray-man prints more money than his shit manga. only death note has been able to be same lvl in money printing as d gray-man. I hope i doesn?t get canelled d gray-man might as well go to weekly shonen magazine i think they would took it happily accept so highly selling manga


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 23, 2009)

^Ignorant.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 23, 2009)

but right.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Apr 23, 2009)

If I was independently wealthy, I'd pay Hoshino to continue and just not publish it, and I'd let her copy whatever the hell she wanted as long as it's awesome.  Then I'd spread it on the internet.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 23, 2009)

And I'd call you master


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2009)

This is bullshit,utter and total bullshit..

They might as well cancel HunterxHunter while they are at it..

So that in the end only things like Bleach and Naruto end up staying in Jump,un-epic things..

Disclaimerne Piece is so awesome it does not fit into the above cathegory.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> And I'd call you master



Then I shall strive to become a powerful land baron and take Hoshino as my mistress thus continuing DGM.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 23, 2009)

*Looks at the last 4 pages.


i dont like this.

i dont like this at all!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2009)

The only accusation of plagiarizing that has merit, at least in this thread, it´s the Takeshi Obata one, everything else is standard manga paneling and positioning, the last one especially, is a fucking joke.

"Hair covering a girl´s eyes while she looks sad?!" 

"NEVER HAS THIS TOTALLY ORIGINAL AND HIGHLY STYLIZED FORM OF JAPANESE ART BEEN USED IN ANY MANGA BEFORE AT ALL, TO THE DUNGEONS WITH HOSHINO".


----------



## Tay (Apr 23, 2009)

...This is the worst news. I hope everything works out for the best and DGM continues.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm trying to work out from the last few pages if there's been mention of someone (a mangaka) bringing up recent plagiarism accusations or whether it's fan speculation off the back of her hiatus and some new comparisons?

also 

I need a DGM fans opinion very quickly

[Delete]

what colour for the sightless eye? Standard white or something else?

thanks!


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

I suggest standard white.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 23, 2009)

Littlefinger said:


> I need a DGM fans opinion very quickly
> 
> stock
> 
> ...


White. **


----------



## Mori` (Apr 23, 2009)

ta guys, means i have nothing to change colour-wise :3


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 23, 2009)

golden/ yellow


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 23, 2009)

Golden Byakugan color.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

THE COLOR OF GOD!


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Apr 23, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> And I'd call you master



No Hoshino would still be the master.  I would be but a humble messenger of her great work.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2009)

raws are out LINK


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 24, 2009)

how long this time?


----------



## chauronity (Apr 24, 2009)

Hiatus? Oh my god, do we have an another HxH here?


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 24, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooo  seriously, is the author doing this on purpose? The manga has just been out of hiatus  Last time, I didn't care much but now...things are getting super interesting. Fuck!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 24, 2009)

> the author doing this on purpose



when the author says (I will do 10 chapters then I will go back to my hiatus )

now

that's on purpose


----------



## Dementia (Apr 24, 2009)

Honestly, the hiatus timing sucks. Oh well. Hopefully it won't be too many months. D:

I liked the chapter, though it actually raised more questions than gave answers. And here I thought I would be relieved of speculations before the hiatus. Tough luck.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what all the lotuses mean. When they fill the space completely, Kanda's probably going to die or go insane or something of the sort. It's creepy in a good way.

And I actually liked Roufa in this chapter, honorable little girl. 

Even though there was a lot of 'shonen', there also were some really great panels. Kanda. <3


----------



## BVB (Apr 24, 2009)

Not again Hiatus.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 24, 2009)

oh hai guis another hiatus only 9 chapters later.

But calm down, there's still one more chapter to go, I think. They said "Starting from next issue".


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 24, 2009)

Hate the hiatus but at least I got a chapter full of Kanda before she took it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2009)

Fuck Kanda wheres my Lavi!!!!

Anyway shit place to start a hiatus, eh see you guys in a couple of months time


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 24, 2009)

remember theirs still one more chapter after golden week.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2009)

The last page starting next issue its a hiatus? Are you sure?


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I got lost somewhere, but who exactly are "second exorcists"? They keep calling these guys "third exorcists."


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 24, 2009)

Kanda is a Second Excorcist, apparently. I don't know, either. I think this is a new developement. My guess is Kanda is a 2nd, and it didn't work out that well, so then they made the 3rds.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 24, 2009)

1st exorcists are the natural exorcist who are compatible with innocence, 2nd xorcist are engineered humans that were created to be compatible with innocence(Kanda is a second exorcist), 3rd exorcists are Half Akuma.

And yes their is still one more chapter to go before the hiatus.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I can't say we haven't had warning for the hiatus beforehand. 

A damn shame too since the story had finally gotten great again. If only the arc with that stupid kid had been even shorter so we would be farther along.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 25, 2009)

D Hiatus-man  

Just a question, how did rhode survive after being burnt? I know she can regen but it seemed that her whole body wilted away


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 25, 2009)

It's because she can't die as long as her true self (within her dream world) dies. So yeah, i guess she didn't die way back when Lavi stabbed her. It'll take more than that to put down Rhode.

So she just....formed herself a new body again after that, I'm thinkin'.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 25, 2009)

Isn't Lenalee a 2nd Exorcist, too? Wasn't she modified for compatibility?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 25, 2009)

like rest of the gray man fans i'm gonna bitch about this hiatus. 
this sucks, yeah, sucks big time. that's all.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 25, 2009)

Zeromatrious said:


> It's because she can't die as long as her true self (within her dream world) dies. So yeah, i guess she didn't die way back when Lavi stabbed her. It'll take more than that to put down Rhode.
> 
> So she just....formed herself a new body again after that, I'm thinkin'.



Ah I see, so I guess its gonna be more about strength of character rather than physical strength when fighting her.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Isn't Lenalee a 2nd Exorcist, too? Wasn't she modified for compatibility?



No.. She witnessed something like that which happened to a little boy.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 25, 2009)

c'est fin.

mostly


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 25, 2009)

the nose looks a little awkward but the rest is superb


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 25, 2009)

Another hiatus.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, I don't understand the "illusion" stuff.

And just when Kanda becomes the attention...


----------



## Anko-san (Apr 26, 2009)

_God damn it_ Hoshino.

I'm pretty convinced that currently, DGM is the better WSJ series, and this happens. 

Sad panda I am.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 26, 2009)

Littlefinger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the nose looks weird, like he has a cold or something, the rest is awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

^i thought the same thing to about the nose, but otherwise its kick ass

the hiatus thing kinda threw me for a loop, but its becoming more commonplace now a days, at least there is other stuff to tide us over

wait a minute i thought the whole idea to use family member of exorcist bombed and they all ended dying , so no one should be this type of exorcist, atleast i dont recall them saying it eventually worked


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 26, 2009)

Littlefinger said:


> c'est fin.



The nose ruins an otherwise superb product imo.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 26, 2009)

@littlefiger

for me it's the mouth

not the colour but the thing is that the character designation will look awkward when you colour it

imo
the best thing is to use those colours that look like it's from anime or to edit the mouth by drawing an upper lip(increase it's thickness) cuz the distance between it and the nose is big

for those close shots I prefer the anime colours

but overall superb work man


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 26, 2009)

Are there any good fanarts of Miranda


----------



## Medusa (Apr 26, 2009)

omg bad news hoshino got fired by jump for plagiarism

source:

here

its over...


*Spoiler*: __ 



no d.gray-man more


----------



## Jugger (Apr 26, 2009)

I hope she goes to work for weekly shonen if she is fired thats way better magazine


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2009)

Well if she does get fired, i guess i can say i called it...? ;_;


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2009)

so everyone i've asked told me the anime was terrible.
Is the manga good?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2009)

^ Manga's superb, i  hated the anime personally though, they messed up and took out a lot of good scenes..and inserted too much filler.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 26, 2009)

They didn't take out shit in the manga... There was just lots of fillers than lots of cannon near the end.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 26, 2009)

oh, the anime is over now??


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2009)

> omg bad news hoshino got fired by jump for plagiarism



First of all we know about the plagiarism and that article say's nothing about being fired, post bullshit again and and I'll neg you to oblivion.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 26, 2009)

Hoshino being accused of plagiarism is like Togashi being accused of laziness. New to the party?



Adachi said:


> Yeah, I don't understand the "illusion" stuff.
> 
> And just when Kanda becomes the attention...



I think Kanda actually sees a shitload of flowers everywhere he goes...but they're not real, they're just illusions.

Hence why it showed Zhu say to him as a kid, "Do you see the flower? It's not really there. It's an illusion," and then it showed that last page of him in the present and the room's full of flowers.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2009)

honestly if its that one thing with the hand i seriously find it hard to fire her because of that , it would be ridiculous, besides the dudes who do bakuman and death note seem chill, hell they like toloveru, i dont think they would make a big deal out it


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2009)

hope she does not get fired and the manga resumes soon. it is really good to be canceled and it was getting really interesting.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd say Kanda lucked out in what he sees when he hallucinates.  Usually people see things much worse than flowers.  In fact, sometimes I wouldn't mind hallucinating and seeing something like flowers to brighten up the surroundings.  Can't wait for this Kanda arc.  It should be amazing and really give Kanda some development....if the manga ever comes back that is.


----------



## Cair (May 3, 2009)

I really like D Gray-Man so far.


Allen is the shit. If it wasn't for the fact he was just a drawing and I'm 17, I'd sex that mofo hard.


----------



## Kellogem (May 3, 2009)

Cair Paravel said:


> I really like D Gray-Man so far.
> 
> 
> Allen is the shit. If it wasn't for the fact he was just a drawing and I'm 17, I'd sex that mofo hard.



there is only the drawing issue between lenalee and me


----------



## Gabe (May 3, 2009)

just watched the D. gray-man dub episodes and they are the worst i have ever seen. they do not do justice to the manga or original anime.


----------



## Tay (May 3, 2009)

NAM said:


> just watched the D. gray-man dub episodes and they are the worst i have ever seen. they do not do justice to the manga or original anime.



I know what you mean... Allen's voice is terrible.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 4, 2009)

Upon being reminded that Toriko's mangaka is a former pedo who served jail time, I think attempts at getting rid of Hoshino on the sole basis of Jump's "integrity" is a completely ridiculous stance for them to use at this point.

Now that being said, I'll be happy if Obata and Hoshino can settle their shit without any permanent cancellations or firings.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 7, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Upon being reminded that Toriko's mangaka is a former pedo who served jail time, I think attempts at getting rid of Hoshino on the sole basis of Jump's "integrity" is a completely ridiculous stance for them to use at this point.



Is he the guy who bought sex from a high school girl?


----------



## Jugger (May 7, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Is he the guy who bought sex from a high school girl?



yes he is. but wikipedia says he is oda friend if it is true then being friend of oda is something usefull

fanart


----------



## Tempproxy (May 21, 2009)

Anyone know what's happening with this?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 21, 2009)

Still on hiatus


----------



## Tempproxy (May 21, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Still on hiatus



For how long?


----------



## Arcanis (May 21, 2009)

Forever.


Actually it's an indefinite hiatus.


----------



## kaze_to_ame (May 26, 2009)

I'm finally getting caught up in the manga and is it just me or does that Inspector guy look kinda like Hilter?  Seriously the character just screams Hilter.


----------



## Felix (May 26, 2009)

It's the mustache that gives you that vibe


----------



## Jugger (May 28, 2009)

What does this say about d. gray-man is it coming back?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 28, 2009)

well i can't read or translate japanese but i'm gonna assume that that's the cover for volume 18.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2009)

great i hope it is coming back soon it was getting really good.


----------



## mythfate (Jun 3, 2009)

Unconfirmed news about Hoshino's hiatus, courtesy of TitaniumChloride from Mangahelpers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Re: D.Gray-man on Hiatus
Spoilers from vol 18
Verification: pending
Source: 2ch
Credits: eEUwqeqL0
フラゲ
ティモシー　身長131ｃｍ　O型　
エミリア　　身長165ｃｍ　A型
まさかのプロフ
コメントは、夏頃復帰予定とのこと
19巻は12月発売


Timothy - Height:131cm; Blood Type O
Emilia - Height: 165cm; Blood Type A
In the comments, she mentions that she plans to return sometime in the summer
19th volume will be out during December


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 3, 2009)

great news. Look forward to its summer return


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2009)

DGray Man, DGray Man, DGray Man.... where art thou.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2009)

Keep hope alive. For it shall make its triumphant return


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

i miss dgrayman and hxh, but one piece recent return to epicness had helped alleviate that


----------



## Tay (Jun 12, 2009)

I can't wait for it's return!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 13, 2009)

i can wait for it to return


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jun 14, 2009)

I cant wait for it to make a return!


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am keeping my hope alive still for a July return


----------



## H4y4to G0kud3ra (Jun 16, 2009)

Wat it's coming back YEAH!!!  even the chance of it coming back makes me happy *-*

I'm still going to have to wait a while till there’s a lavi chapter. Mysterious Dude like him needs his own chapter...No series


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I just read through this whole manga and watched all of the available anime episodes over the past week. I must say, this story is excellent.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2009)

i want some damn lenalee


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 16, 2009)

I really want to find out about Kanda.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 16, 2009)

> I really want to find out about Kanda.



I just want to read it again


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 16, 2009)

Couldn't agree more


----------



## God Movement (Jun 27, 2009)

What tier would you guys suggest an awakened Tyki Mikk is in the DGM verse?


----------



## Jugger (Jun 27, 2009)

it feels like something is missing every week its just that good. i hope it gets back soon


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just started reading and finally caught up ...KANDA ARC  it was just getting good


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jun 27, 2009)

Any news yet?,i think someone said she said she was returning this summer,in the latest volume.

I WANT MY KANDA ARC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 27, 2009)

I want a D Gray-man full of Lenalee to return...

even a D Gray-man with Kanda would make me happy right now; just return already dammit...


----------



## Austeria (Jun 30, 2009)

This really sucks.

Apparently vol. 19's release date is unknown so Hoshino may not be back this summer afterall. 

I wish Jump would release some sort of official notice or something regarding the status of this hiatus. Anything's better than the big question mark we're getting right now.

Hopefully Hoshino's not becoming the second Togashi.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 30, 2009)

> This really sucks.
> 
> Apparently vol. 19's release date is unknown so Hoshino may not be back this summer afterall.
> 
> ...



Yeah I have a feeling she's becoming more like Togashi, she takes keeps going on constant hiatus.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 30, 2009)

she's always been like that though...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think it's a problem of laziness. I think she might have issues with stress. It's like the guy who drew Tintin. He had to take frequent breaks because of the stress.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2009)

Any more news on when D. Gray-man is supposed to return?


----------



## Austeria (Jul 8, 2009)

*D.GRAY-MAN IS BACK IN AUGUST BABEH!* 



			
				akiranowe/MH said:
			
		

> Latest news from 2ch:
> 
> According to the coming issue of Jump, the next chapter of DGM will come out in the next issue of Akamaru Jump, which is to be released in August, with cover page, colour page and 50 pages of content.



Cover, colour, 50 pages!? 

And we have spoiler!


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler translation_ 



Source: 2ch
Credit: 産業
Verification: Confirmed

- The Noahs, lead by the Earl, is gathering.
- What are the power of the 3rd Exorcists?!
- Getting closer to Kanda's origin!!




The only thing I'm worried about is why the hell it is going to be in Akamaru instead of Weekly Shonen. Akamaru is primarily for newcomer one-shots as far as I know.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sweet , I just got into this series  new chapter  KANDA ARC


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2009)

The fact that its in Akamaru worries me.

But Cover, Color Pages, and 50 pages is all I can think about right now.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 8, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> The fact that its in Akamaru worries me.
> 
> But Cover, Color Pages, and 50 pages is all I can think about right now.



are they going to make it monthly hope not i really hope it gets back in jump


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 8, 2009)

It could be a possible option to ensure that Hoshino stays in good health, with less stress on doing it monthly.

Anther option is its simply a ploy by JUMP to boost Akamaru sales for next month


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 8, 2009)

Holy shit 50 pages plus color and cover.

What a way to return... though indeed being in Akamaru is strange. 


I can't wait to see the Noahs gathering, maybe we'll get a double spread of all of them.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 8, 2009)

Being in Akamaru, this might or might not signal the return of DGM.

Anyways, a thought:


			
				Finestela/MH said:
			
		

> After the author hurts his back, Bastard was moved to Akamaru (or, rather, back when it was a quarterly magazine called "Zoukan Shounen Jump").
> 
> It was then moved back to WSJ, but as a once a month series.
> 
> ...



Though honestly, at this point, anything is better than the totally blank hiatus we have now.


----------



## Power16 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice, I was just coming in here to get info on what's going on with DGM! I really can't take another HxH in my life...


----------



## emROARS (Jul 8, 2009)

THANK GOD 

I've missed you DGM.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 8, 2009)

is it being in akamaru a bad thing as far as her having to tone things down in the violence area or anything ? i'm wonder cuz several of u reacted like it was kind of a bad thing that it's gonna be in akamaru instead of weekly shounen as if it's not as good of a magazine as weekly.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 8, 2009)

Hm, I'm glad it's back (HxH where art thou!?), but I wonder why it's going into Akamaru Jump. I don't hope it's getting kicked from Shounen Jump as this is a series I'd want o follow every week. It's volume sales are good enough to warrant a spot in SJ as far as I know. 

Anyway, yay for the Noah gathering. They have always been some of the most interesting characters in DGM. I wish Hoshino picks up the pace in the following chapters.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 8, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Hm, I'm glad it's back (HxH where art thou!?), but I wonder why it's going into Akamaru Jump. I don't hope it's getting kicked from Shounen Jump as this is a series I'd want o follow every week. It's volume sales are good enough to warrant a spot in SJ as far as I know.
> 
> Anyway, yay for the Noah gathering. They have always been some of the most interesting characters in DGM. I wish Hoshino picks up the pace in the following chapters.



sales are better than half of the jump series i hope that it gets back jump but well monthly is better than nothing. Jump should make hxh monthly atleast it would be better than waiting a year


----------



## Austeria (Jul 8, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> i it being in akamaru a bad thing as far as her having to tone things down in the violence area or anything ? i'm wonder cuz several of u reacted like it was kind of a bad thing that it's gonna be in akamaru instead of weekly shounen as if it's not as good of a magazine as weekly.


Akamaru not being as good as WSJ is a given.

Akamaru only publishes one-shots anyways. DGM returning in it might mean that this is the only chapter we're going to get before the hiatus resumes. As I said, this is better than nothing but might be sign that it's not going to return to WSJ on the weekly schedule.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 8, 2009)

So it''s comming back in akamaru hm? Wait what tha akamaru?! Why would it come there and hardly anyone ever translates that magazine. I hope someone does


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 8, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Akamaru not being as good as WSJ is a given.
> 
> Akamaru only publishes one-shots anyways. DGM returning in it might mean that this is the only chapter we're going to get before the hiatus resumes. As I said, this is better than nothing but might be sign that it's not going to return to WSJ on the weekly schedule.



oh ok, i didn't know that they only publish one shots. now that i know that it does kinda make me wonder..................


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm glad DGM is coming back. I missed it. It was picking up when she had to go on hitaus.


----------



## E (Jul 8, 2009)

50 pages? 

FUCK YEA










































































and then, hoshino trolled my fandom, all over the place, i can see it now :lolhoshino


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 9, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *D.GRAY-MAN IS BACK IN AUGUST BABEH!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YYYYYYYEEEEESSSSS!!! I have been waiting SO long for this!! Hope it stays in SJ though..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2009)

Akamaru jump is a special summer edition, it´ll stay on Shonen Jump.

Anyway, goo to know this wasn´t canceled and that´s returning in such a big fashion.


----------



## axellover2 (Jul 9, 2009)

50 pages  Im so freakin excited..I hope it being in Akamaru jump is only because they wanted to throw us a bone or something.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 9, 2009)

well, still long time till august, but good news is that it's back.


----------



## Felix (Jul 9, 2009)

It would be nice if D.Grayman turned into a Monthly series


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 9, 2009)

Felix said:


> It would be nice if D.Grayman turned into a Monthly series


 
no no no no no. weekly is just fine.


----------



## Felix (Jul 9, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> no no no no no. weekly is just fine.



No it's not. Hoshino has to rush her marvelous art and the chapters overall don't give you a "satisfaction" feeling every week

D.Grayman might work better as a Monthly. Lets see how this Akamaru chapter goes


----------



## KohZa (Jul 9, 2009)

D.gray-man back on august?50 pages?looking foward to it


----------



## Kraker2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Actually I wouldn't mind a monthly DGM, it was getting to the point every week felt really rushed. This way we could also get more delicious artwork from Hishino.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 9, 2009)

A scan confirming the spoiler:



			
				Dofla/MH said:
			
		

> *Source:* 2ch
> *Credit:* Emoticon
> *Verification: Confirmed*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 9, 2009)

i can only think that WSJ finally fired her after all..good to see she's coming back though


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 9, 2009)

What did she do though?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 9, 2009)

this makes me happy cuz my birthday is in august so hopefully it's come out the same week as my birthday.


----------



## Felix (Jul 9, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> What did she do though?



Plagiarism


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2009)

glad to see the manga come back


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice to see it make a comeback but the series gets more and more Bleach-like every chapter


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jul 10, 2009)

Huh? More Bleach-like? What do you mean by that...? =\

I think that it just keeps gettin' better and better as it goes along (since that filler arc with the ghost girl). It's still leagues above Bleach, in my opinion.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 10, 2009)

Well there's the fights, which last forever and you can never tell what's going on, and there's also the epic waste of time these 'half exorcists/half akuma' people will be and how they'll destroy the plot in the same way arrancar/vizards have. 

Then there's the whole thing that D.Gray-Man general plot (people with special powers killing demons) basically is Bleach as well. I know Bleach wasn't the originator of this particular genre but it's the biggest one of it that's out at the moment so that's what DGM will be compared to.


----------



## Felix (Jul 10, 2009)

D.Grayman is superior to Bleach, but whatever floats your boat Osiris


----------



## Jugger (Jul 11, 2009)

I heard that august akamaru comes out in 15 of july is it true?
Well then it would be like that magazine where fma and soul eater comes september issue comes in august.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 11, 2009)

i hope it doesn't become a monthly i would die


----------



## Setoshi (Jul 11, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> i hope it doesn't become a monthly i would die



Just think about it. Hoshino having a month to draw? Just imagine the shit she can come up with.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 11, 2009)

i would like DGM become to monthly just like fullmetal alchemist .


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 11, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> i would like DGM become to monthly just like fullmetal alchemist .



yeah ,the drawing would be awesome..bu i cant wait d.gray-man is a weekly thing for me monthly couldn't satisfy me it would be like taking crack then going through withdrawal only to take it again at the end of the month.(a little bit of exaggeration i know,the truth yes.)


----------



## Tay (Jul 11, 2009)

Jugger said:


> I heard that august akamaru comes out in 15 of july is it true?
> Well then it would be like that magazine where fma and soul eater comes september issue comes in august.



Nah... it comes out on 8/17.

Very excited, though!


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 12, 2009)

Just clocked the manga, very sad to know when the latest chapter was out. 

Really an awesome series.

I wonder, is fullmetal alchemist like this, or is that just a complete different thing all together?


----------



## farcityrid (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad to see it's coming back


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 13, 2009)

I wonder if Kanda is actually a Homunculus and not some sort of Android, it would certainly fit the period of the time better.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2009)

Kanda might be a woman.  Pre-Op.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't understand. Is Akamaru Jump coming every month?


----------



## Austeria (Jul 13, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I wonder if Kanda is actually a Homunculus and not some sort of Android, it would certainly fit the period of the time better.


I don't think he's an adroid. Where'd you get that? :S

I've always thought he's just genetically modified or something.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 13, 2009)

From the original spoilers people were claiming he was a possible Android or something, but a Homunculus would make more sence, with him reviving himself on several occasions, and the foreshadowing that doing it too much would eventually lead to his death.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 13, 2009)

Nah, android's way out there. Homunculus sounds more plausible, I agree.

Do you think the person Kanda wants to kill has anything to do with the Second Exorcist project?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 13, 2009)

More than likely.

Though I think it'd add more conflict to the story if its revealed that the person he's searching for was one of the 14ths followers.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm hooked. Read 78 chapters in 3 days. Great manga!


----------



## God Movement (Jul 14, 2009)

> I'm hooked. Read 78 chapters in 3 days. Great manga!



Finish the rest what the hell is taking you so long?!?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 14, 2009)

It really is one of the best shounen manga around.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 14, 2009)

I wanna see some new noahs and what will become of Allen. So many questions...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats one of the best parts of D.Gray-Man that x-factor of some many unknowns. The only characters we have any semblance of detailed past are Allen and Lenalee, all the others are full of mystery really.

What's Lavi's real name? whats the mystery behind to Bookman and their place in the war. etc. So much shit we dont know yet


----------



## God Movement (Jul 24, 2009)

D.Gray-man is returning on August 17th!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol you're a bit late


----------



## God Movement (Jul 24, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Lol you're a bit late



Yeah I just found out


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 24, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> D.Gray-man is returning on August 17th!



"Returning" is a bit of a misnomer.  It will have an expanded chapter in Akamaru, but after that, no one knows what's going on.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 24, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> "Returning" is a bit of a misnomer.  It will have an expanded chapter in Akamaru, but after that, no one knows what's going on.



let us just revel in actually getting chapter.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 24, 2009)

Indeed Color pages and 50 pages at that.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but I bear great news.

Preview of the Akamaru Cover


Shounen Jump Announcement: D.Gray-Man will indeed be returning to its weekly schedule


----------



## Skylit (Jul 31, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Sorry for double post, but I bear great news.
> 
> Preview of the Akamaru Cover
> 
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2009)

Well they didnt fire her after all! Great job! -clap- 

Now....WHERES MY DAMNED LENALEE!?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 31, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Sorry for double post, but I bear great news.
> 
> Preview of the Akamaru Cover
> 
> ...



LETS FUCKING PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mj:mj:mj:mj


----------



## Tay (Jul 31, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Sorry for double post, but I bear great news.
> 
> Preview of the Akamaru Cover
> 
> ...



Can't fucking wait!


----------



## Jugger (Aug 1, 2009)

Hell yeah this what i have waiting for


----------



## KohZa (Aug 1, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Sorry for double post, but I bear great news.
> 
> Preview of the Akamaru Cover
> 
> ...


awesome cover .can't wait .


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2009)

good thing i just caught up to it then 

won't be such an ultra long wait xD


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the hookup Avant.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 1, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> It really is one of the best shounen manga around.



You're joking right?


----------



## Danchou (Aug 1, 2009)

Great to see it returning with guns blazing. Those pages look pretty nice.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 1, 2009)

AWESOME.


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 1, 2009)

Great news!!!


----------



## Danchou (Aug 4, 2009)

Apparently there's no Naruto, Bleach or One Piece next week. All the focus is on Akamaru Jump. The fact that SJ gives DGM an extra long chapter, the coloured pages and the cover at such an occassion shows that they value DGM a lot.

I wonder how long it's going to take for Akamaru Jump and DGM to surface next week.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah it that week mondey when there is no jump in japan well we will probably like always get spoiler early in that too. They really value DGM that way no jump so you need to buy akamaru its also nice business plan.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 4, 2009)

wit i though its no new naruto/bleach next week not this week.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 4, 2009)

well i'm just happy that it's coming back & with such a big chapter & also that it's also gonna be going back to being released weekly in SJ.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 4, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> well i'm just happy that it's coming back & with such a big chapter & also that it's also gonna be going back to being released weekly in SJ.



that is until hoshino gets sick again and takes another giant break


----------



## Iruka (Aug 4, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Sorry for double post, but I bear great news.
> 
> Preview of the Akamaru Cover
> 
> ...


pekpekpekpek O.M.G. I'm so excited!! 
It's been so long. So very long. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 4, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> that is until hoshino gets sick again and takes another giant break



i was gonna say that in my post but i didn't wanna sound snarky or like an ass.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> i was gonna say that in my post but i didn't wanna sound snarky or like an ass.



Nice indirect way of calling him snarky and an ass


----------



## Jugger (Aug 7, 2009)

10 days i hope it is atleas 4 days earlier in internet. The sooner the better


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> that is until hoshino gets sick again and takes another giant break



Classy.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll read this one day.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG NICCEE!! Looks like they got new outfits too!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I'll read this one day.



read it Naow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Imp (Aug 7, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> read it Naow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No                                     .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2009)

Please **


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 8, 2009)

oi oi, i'm just calling it how it is guys  we all know it has to happen again, that's just how she is..in order to not keep being disappointed there should be some damage control in the form of knowing the possibilities atleast


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2009)

You're jynxing it though.

Also Chrno Crusade is the shit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2009)

This is nothing compared to HxH so I don't see how you could complain


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> This is nothing compared to HxH so I don't see how you could complain



Dont come here to spew your negativity. If you dont like D.Gray-Man go read something else.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2009)

My post was directed to Inuhanyou who was bitching about the break, I wasn't talking about the manga itself


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 8, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> No                                     .



yess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> My post was directed to Inuhanyou who was bitching about the break, I wasn't talking about the manga itself



 i wasn't intending bitch about anything, like i said before you commented, its going to happen so one should familiarize themselves with it before getting all excited. trust me i've been following this series since 05, i'm well past the point of needing the learn how to be patient with her, or else i woulden't still be following it


----------



## Phantucket (Aug 8, 2009)

I love this series! ^^ Lenalee is my favorite character pretty much, her and allen


----------



## axellover2 (Aug 9, 2009)

The wait is killing me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Just one more week of silence. Then 50 fuckings pages of greatness


----------



## snaza (Aug 9, 2009)

found this on mangahelpers, its from shonen jump.

Big pic.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

The pics of Allen and Kanda are nothing new.

Still good to see its generating some buzz in Japan


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2009)

Kanda is a hom(o)unculus.

y/y?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Its not confirmed but more than likely what it'll be revealed to be.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Kanda is a hom(o)unculus.
> 
> y/y?



hahahahaahaha............................


----------



## Felix (Aug 9, 2009)

Kanda is an homunculus
y

And yes, I'm extremely excited for the return of D.Grayman


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2009)

LENALEE


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 10, 2009)

Kanda's outfit reminds me of Breath of Fire Dragon Quarter.


----------



## panikoskun (Aug 10, 2009)

I cannot wait to see the manga restarting again and to be honest I think that it would be good if the anime restarted as well. They were both so good.......


----------



## Prowler (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you guys know when a new D. Gray-man chapter comes out? 
I just read the last 5 chapters, but I was hoping for some more action


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 10, 2009)

there's a new chapter coming out this week. btw does anyone have any idea when spoilers should start popping up ?


----------



## Jugger (Aug 10, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> there's a new chapter coming out this week. btw does anyone have any idea when spoilers should start popping up ?



If they get akamaru as early as real jump then it would earliest tomorrow


----------



## Tay (Aug 10, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> there's a new chapter coming out this week. btw does anyone have any idea when spoilers should start popping up ?



Well, as of right now, the chapter title and a color page is out.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Cover Color page:


Small Spoilers:


> Spoiler TranslationSource: Shounen Jump website
> Credit: -
> Verification: Confirmed
> Title: 187th Night: Party and Party
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm tired of the allen kanda spam..WHERE TEH FECK IS LENALEE!? ;-;


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 10, 2009)

Who is Lenalee


----------



## Austeria (Aug 10, 2009)

OH YES. 

I wouldn't mind not seeing Lenalee again for a while now. She's gotten enough exposure.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 10, 2009)

Allen looks fat.

Im sick of Kanda, typical emo loser, I don't get why he's so popular when Lavi, Lenalee and Krory are better characters.


----------



## Felix (Aug 10, 2009)

Allen has been looking... Very different from the usual pretty boy


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Indeed he has, looks like Hoshino has changed her style up a bit


----------



## Kyo. (Aug 10, 2009)

krory is the man.

his fights are fuckwin awesome.

i miss him so much


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Krory definatetly needs more panel time. Though I'm kinda curious to see how Chouji has grown as well


----------



## blueblip (Aug 10, 2009)

We need Krory. After that badass fight against Jasdebi, we need to see what else he has up his sleeve. TBH, Chouji doesn't seem to interest me all that much. Seems like his innocence gives his super-strength. Let's hope it's something far more than that.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah considering Krory is pretty much the "Tank" character of the group


----------



## Hollow Prince (Aug 10, 2009)

I just want to see more Lavi, he is definitely the one of the most interesting characters. Im wondering whats gonna happen between him and Leena-Lee/Allen situation. You know its going to happen eventually.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 10, 2009)

Hollow Prince said:


> I just want to see more Lavi, he is definitely the one of the most interesting characters. Im wondering whats gonna happen between him and Leena-Lee/Allen situation. You know its going to happen eventually.



If you mean the Allen/Lenalee situation, it most definitely will happen  Lavi probably likes her, but it is the onesided


----------



## Kyo. (Aug 10, 2009)

everyone has a great story, every character (almost).

this manga made me shed some manly tiers (alot of times)


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 10, 2009)

Allen looks like a junky on the pic!


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 10, 2009)

Hope this chapter goes into something about the "14th", that's interested me in this manga more.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 10, 2009)

just cause you said that its going to be allen and kanda bickering for half the chapter, then kanda flashbacks the rest


----------



## Austeria (Aug 10, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> just cause you said that its going to be allen and kanda bickering for half the chapter, then kanda flashbacks the rest


Anything is good at this point. NO MORE HIATUS.


----------



## axellover2 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the pic and all and Kanda looks great,but I kinda wish Lenalee was on there.I mean just there somewhere.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 11, 2009)

WHERE. IS. LENALEE. ?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## panikoskun (Aug 11, 2009)

I cannot wait to read new stuff from D Grayman. I would also like to see the anime restarting as well because its a pity that such a great manga doesn't have his anime as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2009)

WHERES MY GOD DAMNED LENALEE!


----------



## Kyo. (Aug 11, 2009)

to hell with lenalee. being back godamn krory.

or something about the 14th. that page when he first wakesup and says something like "morning" was fuckwin.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> WHERE. IS. LENALEE. ?!?!?!?!??!



This chapter is about Kanda arc. and little about Allen.... from spoiler it seems that Allen is with Kanda (and some 3rd exorcist to make it see the power they have...)... while leanlee and a group is fighting a dragon-like noah.... (mostly noah in dragon form.... maybe lulubell who knows time will show)

its like Earl meeting (they reveal all 13noah members power names [noah of dream or noah of pleasue ect in this aspect).... next is fihting akuma+noah vs group.... rest some explenation about kanda.... some scenes with johnny in north breanch where he gets kicked out from a room.... 

no one translated so its a big ???? for now...


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 11, 2009)

oh my, more noahs, thats always good...

and lenalee...


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 11, 2009)

ZiBi21 said:


> This chapter is about Kanda arc. and little about Allen.... from spoiler it seems that Allen is with Kanda (and some 3rd exorcist to make it see the power they have...)... while leanlee and a group is fighting a dragon-like noah.... (mostly noah in dragon form.... maybe lulubell who knows time will show)
> 
> its like Earl meeting (they reveal all 13noah members power names [noah of dream or noah of pleasue ect in this aspect).... next is fihting akuma+noah vs group.... rest some explenation about kanda.... some scenes with johnny in north breanch where he gets kicked out from a room....
> 
> no one translated so its a big ???? for now...



where is the spoiler ?? can u post a link to it ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah post the link to the Spoiler, I myself haven't actually seen anything about a Dragon Noah etc.


----------



## Felix (Aug 11, 2009)

D.Grayman will return to serialization in DECEMBER on Jump Square
Which is a monthly magazine.

So yes, I'm happy it turned into a monthly manga, but I'll hold of my excitement to when I evaluate the chapter of Akamaru, and see if it's better or not to turn Monthly.

I'm sad though it's leaving the "mainstream" of Shonen Jump... I fear it might lose some of it's popularity


----------



## Gene (Aug 11, 2009)

Source?**


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

Somethings better than nothing I suppose. So after this chapter we get another hiatus till December?

EDIT: I'm gonna need confirmation, I haven't seen anything like that announced


----------



## Felix (Aug 11, 2009)

It's not confirmed yet but

From MH:



> Verification: Pending
> Source: 2ch
> Credits:-
> The typhoon didn't come.
> The continuation will be serialised in Jump Square December issue, that's why.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 12, 2009)

Just to clarify, the December issue actually comes out in November, so if this rumor comes to pass (and considering the guy who posted it in 2ch is fairly reliable, it's likely), DGM would return in November in issue 12 of Jump SQ.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2009)

Lolfired. well like i said, gotta be prepared for this sort of stuff..


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 12, 2009)

Felix said:


> I'm sad though it's leaving the "mainstream" of Shonen Jump... I fear it might lose some of it's popularity



It sure as hell didn't hurt Prince of Tennis any.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2009)

Shonen jump puts way to much stress on the mangakas. Just wait the manga will be 10x better being monthly, though it kind of sucks for it being a monthly especially since it was weekly for so long.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 12, 2009)

I dont mind too much. Better monthly than rushed.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2009)

That just means I'll have Claymore, Full Metal Alchemist, Soul Eater, and D.Gray-Man to look forward to reading each month


----------



## Novalis (Aug 12, 2009)

credits to dofla at mh

well well just one pic 
but it does look good imo lol


----------



## E (Aug 12, 2009)

that a new noah?


----------



## Novalis (Aug 12, 2009)

not really 
thats mr mikk aka the male version of cindy crawford

at least i only know one noah who has a mole under his eye


----------



## E (Aug 12, 2009)

i cant see the mole, i'm blind as fuck


----------



## Skylit (Aug 12, 2009)

He hasn't a mole.


----------



## E (Aug 12, 2009)

i need to reread this thing asap


----------



## Skylit (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow. On MH are many spoilers. So I will just post some of them.



*Spoiler*: _Confirmed Spoilers_ 





> Verification: Confirmed
> Source: 2ch
> Credits: -
> List format: Noah attribute | Romanization of the true name of the Noahs (Guess at english equivalent of name) - The Noahs we know, if any
> ...





> Verification: Confirmed
> Source: 2ch
> Credits:-
> Link loses sight of Allen and co. Does he get lost easily?
> ...







*Spoiler*: _Pending Spoilers_ 





> Verification: Pending
> Source: 2ch
> Credits: -
> 
> ...





> Source: 2ch
> Credit: Anon (ID:kgNPC6GiO)
> Verification: Pending
> てかこれ14番目じゃないのか
> ...





> Verification: Pending
> Source: Anon (ID:kgNPC6GiO)
> Credits: 2ch
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: _Confirmed Spoiler Pics_


----------



## panikoskun (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice spoilers. Thanks for showing them to us. It was about time to get this awesome manga back on its track.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh shit. One spoiler [which i didn't post] sucks 


*Spoiler*: _Confirmed Spoiler_ 



Verfication: Confirmed
Source: 2ch
Credit: NV+HmK0J0

追記 
甘党は転生したけど神田にやられた時に死亡でいない

Postscript
Even though the sweet tooth (Skin) reincarnated, he wasn't dead when Kanda damaged him. (I'm assuming that they meant that time in the Ark when Kanda 'defeated' Skin)




:lolhoshino


----------



## panikoskun (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow the new infos are quite shocking.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 12, 2009)

i dunno why, but i am not very excited, i'd rather want other 3 mangas come out.


----------



## Felix (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm extremely excited for this
D.Grayman is one of the best Shonen mangas. The fact that now Hoshino will not be as rushed and will have more time to do her amazing art and story ideas on paper will just improve the overall quality of it

The spoilers look great, the chapter looks action packed for 50 pages, lot's of stuff revealed. Hell yeah. From the spoiler pics, it also looks amazing


----------



## panikoskun (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow the spoiler pics are so amazing. I cannot wait to read the actual chapter.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm not going to read the spoilers but wait until the chapter comes out. I rarely do that, but I feel it will make it a better reading experience.

Sigh, it is sad to see DGM downgraded to another Magazine and becoming monthly. Well, at least we're sure to get chapters at a decent pace instead of more hiatusses or worse. Does anybody happen to know how many pages a manga in Jump Square usually has? It would be nice if DGM had 30 pages just like Claymore.


----------



## Gallant (Aug 12, 2009)

Monthly is better for her health-wise. She obviously can't keep doing a weekly series. Also most of DGM's base isn't the mainstream Jump base anyway so it will not lose popularity. It was mainly older people supporting DGM, not so much the younger ones in the middle school range.

Those spoilers look awesome.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 12, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I'm not going to read the spoilers but wait until the chapter comes out. I rarely do that, but I feel it will make it a better reading experience.
> 
> Sigh, it is sad to see DGM downgraded to another Magazine and becoming monthly. Well, at least we're sure to get chapters at a decent pace instead of more hiatusses or worse. Does anybody happen to know how many pages a manga in Jump Square usually has? It would be nice if DGM had 30 pages just like Claymore.



It really varies Rosario + Vampire II is in Jump Square and it has around 35-40 pages each time.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!

I can't fucking wait to read this chapters. Noah's look badass just straight up GAR. (I know whats gonna be my new set lol)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2009)

I want my linali :/


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

I want my lavi!!!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 12, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I'm not going to read the spoilers but wait until the chapter comes out. I rarely do that, but I feel it will make it a better reading experience.
> 
> Sigh, it is sad to see DGM downgraded to another Magazine and becoming monthly. Well, at least we're sure to get chapters at a decent pace instead of more hiatusses or worse. Does anybody happen to know how many pages a manga in Jump Square usually has? It would be nice if DGM had 30 pages just like Claymore.


 
no no no, 30 pages are not enough. i myself would be satisfied at least for 40 pages. claymore has been going down on page numbers recently, which is not good. i dont want ti happen to DGM too.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 12, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!
> 
> I can't fucking wait to read this chapters. Noah's look badass just straight up GAR. (I know whats gonna be my new set lol)



not if i beat u to it .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> not if i beat u to it .



Its on bitch. lmao


----------



## Felix (Aug 12, 2009)

Guys, bitch please
I'll let the hype go down and I'll wear the ultimate set

Now I want an explanation on why they are all wearing gay clothes :S
No one dressed like that in the 18th Century


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

> Now I want an explanation on why they are all wearing gay clothes
> No one dressed like that in the 18th Century



Its shonen jump. And I like their clothes


----------



## Felix (Aug 12, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Its shonen jump. And I like their clothes



Seriously, they could still look hipster and stuff wearing a god damned Top Hat like Tikky Mik


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 12, 2009)

has anyone seen or come across a raw yet ?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 12, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> I want my linali :/



damn it forget her..I want my EARL!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> has anyone seen or come across a raw yet ?



What do you think...


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 13, 2009)

D.gray-man manga is fantastic but I hope they carry on with the anime maybe a season 2 some where down the line.


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 13, 2009)

it's boring watching an anime once i already know whats gonna happen in it.


----------



## panikoskun (Aug 13, 2009)

I cannot wait to read the actual chapter and move along with the storyline once again.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 13, 2009)

Makaaveli said:


> it's boring watching an anime once i already know whats gonna happen in it.



You dont watch the anime for the story not when you know whats going to happen, you watch it for the action scenes (Which are always done better in animation......except for SDK). Its the same reason I watch One Piece and Bleach as well as FMA brotherhood, besides as good as d. gray man is the fight scenes are horrible and hard to follow in the manga.


----------



## Taichi (Aug 13, 2009)

Do these spoilers say anything about ever happened to Jasdevi? They've been missing for like 100 chapters now. Are they dead or what?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah they're alive.

 The only one who died was Skin (and only his human body, the Noah inside is still alive as well)


----------



## Taichi (Aug 13, 2009)

Do they a reappearance in this chapter?


----------



## Power16 (Aug 13, 2009)

Good stuff, can't wait to truly see what the Noah's can do. Not a fan of monthly manga's but i just got into FMA and Soul Eater is awesome so adding DGray is all good with me...


----------



## Zeromatrious (Aug 13, 2009)

I wish they would carry on with the Anime. However...I'd rather it be in the hands of Bones or someone. As I said before: D.gray-Man with BONES-level animation would be GODLY. Or at least the same quality animation they had during the Lv.4 fight 9last two episodes).


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2009)

If you guys like D.Gray so much why havent you joined my FC . *Points to sig*


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 13, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> If you guys like D.Gray so much why havent you joined my FC . *Points to sig*



I had no idea sign me up brother.Also i dont how ill fell with the whole rewinding the time on the dead Noahs..i guess only time will tell.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2009)

Shit the Noahs look pimp .


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 13, 2009)

i want my d.gray-man ...i dont think i can wait a couple hours or days more....hurry please im dying.


----------



## panikoskun (Aug 13, 2009)

Got to say that the waiting is killing me.................


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 14, 2009)

Taichi said:


> Do they a reappearance in this chapter?



They've already shown up in the Spoiler pics posted


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 14, 2009)

DDAAMMNN those pics look AWESOME!! Wow the Noahs are so cool. Cant wait!


----------



## I am a fly (Aug 14, 2009)

Uggghhh! So hard to resist the spoilers!


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 14, 2009)

On some other forums it said the raw should be out tomorrow, so don't expect trans chap till sunday.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 14, 2009)

DGM spoiler pics:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skylit (Aug 14, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> DGM spoiler pics:
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I have posted these pics already.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 14, 2009)

About the Noah:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rather than using the Noa as enemies to be dealt with one by one I expect them to be all dealt with in the same arc in separate fights.

If she used them like Akatsuki is used in Naruto then there would be no reason why they would not keep ressurecting eachother. That's why I think they will be taken down in one fell swoop. It will be a series of fights in the finale.

I'm also convinced that Hoshino won't actually kill anyone of them. Somehow they will just lose their powers at the end of the manga.


----------



## panikoskun (Aug 14, 2009)

My God its so hard to resist the temptation of reading the spoilers and see the pics as well.


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 14, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> DGM spoiler pics:
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Awesome Pics.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 14, 2009)

Dear God, this wait is killing me.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 14, 2009)

MUST. NOT. CLICK. SPOILERS!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

I have one question about this : I read it till taking a break awhile ago, so...does the Earl stil look like he used to ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 14, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> I have one question about this : I read it till taking a break awhile ago, so...does the Earl stil look like he used to ?



Yes and no. We've seen his real appearance, but we don't know why he's chosen to take the appearance of his clown form.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

So how often does he look like he used to on average these days ? Cause he was the main reason I got into DGM in the first place .


----------



## Dementia (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome, we get the Noah and all, but I still wanted stuff about Kanda and his Field of Lotuses. <_< 

Well, hopefully the chapter will be worth the wait anyway.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 14, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> So how often does he look like he used to on average these days ? Cause he was the main reason I got into DGM in the first place .



Well after the end of the Noah's Ark Arc, we didn't see the Earl except on the one occasion were we got a glimpse of his true appearance. We haven't seen him since then.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG  the waiting is killing me ,i'm resisting so hard to click those spoiler.Somehelp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magellan (Aug 14, 2009)

Im loving those new Noah.

And Aristotle for introducing me to the series.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 14, 2009)

I read some of the spoilers and my head is swimming...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 15, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Im loving those new Noah.
> 
> And Aristotle for introducing me to the series.



You're welcome leader


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 15, 2009)

@ ~Aristoteles~ : Hmm. He's the only thing I realy loved about the series, I didn't realy care about the rest of the characters . 

Oh, and sad to hear the anime isn't runing anymore . They had bloody_ Junpei Takiguchi_ as the Earl for god's sake !


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 15, 2009)

Wonder if cross marian is mentioned or anything (havn't read spoilers), he's one of my favourite char's and imo one of the most badass in manga chars around.


----------



## panikoskun (Aug 15, 2009)

Ow man I cannot wait to read it. I hope that we will get to see some more of Noah background.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 15, 2009)

Makaaveli said:


> Wonder if cross marian is mentioned or anything (havn't read spoilers), he's one of my favourite char's and imo one of the most badass in manga chars around.



Yeah he's my #1 favorite character from any fiction (followed by Sol and Clow)

Unfortunately the spoilers haven't so much as hinted a thing about him


----------



## Jugger (Aug 16, 2009)

Cross is probably drinking somewhere and sending bills to allen or noah


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2009)

We should be getting the RAW either tomorrow or the day after. A person on 2chan said he scanned all the pages. We're just waiting for the zip.file


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey, I heard this series sucks, is that true?


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Hey, I heard this series sucks, is that true?



Don't be silly, it's awesome.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 16, 2009)

can't wait for the raw


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Hey, I heard this series sucks, is that true?



You heard very wrong.


----------



## panikoskun (Aug 16, 2009)

The series are so awesome and cool. One of the best animes ever.

It would be so cool to see the anime restarting as well.


----------



## Felix (Aug 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Hey, I heard this series sucks, is that true?



Oh you Banana, thats the wrong attitude towards an awesome anime


----------



## Jugger (Aug 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Hey, I heard this series sucks, is that true?



I heard that your source sucks


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2009)

*foaming at mouth.

God I can't wait any longer


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 16, 2009)

lenalee...?


----------



## Zeromatrious (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey, wait...
Am I seeing things or...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does the Earl actually have his hat off in that one spoiler pic!? (Top left one showing all of the Noah.) Looks like he has horns on thar. =O


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 16, 2009)

tommorow is the big day


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 16, 2009)

Zeromatrious said:


> Hey, wait...
> Am I seeing things or...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Earl? horns?..damn it i cannot wait anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah I see them too


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 16, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> tommorow is the big day



it sure is, tomorrow is my b day  !


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2009)

^Happy bitchday!   Now when's your birthday?



Felix said:


> Oh you Banana, thats the wrong attitude towards an awesome anime



See, I'm on episode 26 of the anime and haven't picked up the manga.  I want to do it when I finish the anime but with all the breaks, I don't want to suffer if it sucks. lol.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Happy bitchday!   Now when's your birthday?
> 
> 
> 
> See, I'm on episode 26 of the anime and haven't picked up the manga.  I want to do it when I finish the anime but with all the breaks, I don't want to suffer if it sucks. lol.



Art in the manga wtfpwns the anime


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Happy bitchday!   Now when's your birthday?
> 
> 
> 
> See, I'm on episode 26 of the anime and haven't picked up the manga.  I want to do it when I finish the anime but with all the breaks, I don't want to suffer if it sucks. lol.



were u not paying attention ?? it's tomorrow.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2009)

Pwned **


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 17, 2009)

enough of this already, just come the fuck out. i hate to say this, but i'm really bored and annoyed of DGM.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> were u not paying attention ?? it's tomorrow.



I thought you meant it was your bitchday.



~Aristoteles~ said:


> Pwned **


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2009)

Nah should be done by the time the Weekly Chapter scans are done

Epic


----------



## Jugger (Aug 17, 2009)

I am just going to wait for chapter and not look raw thats probably impossiple but i try


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 17, 2009)

must. not. click. raw!!


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 17, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Nah should be done by the time the Weekly Chapter scans are done
> 
> Epic



Oh shit, how many fucking Noah's are there.


----------



## Ivyn (Aug 17, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> must. not. click. raw!!



damn!! me. too!!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

Meh,i hope DGM to have a good start from now on  and not cancelled again,the new chap pwns fucking noobs , maximum 7 and binktopia will bring us again a perfect scan


----------



## MS81 (Aug 17, 2009)

all I wanna know is where Kanda Originally from???


----------



## axellover2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Those  new Noah outfits look a bit funny to me.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 17, 2009)

They look like shit to me, atleast the ones being worn by the two closest Noah's.


----------



## Felix (Aug 17, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> They look like shit to me, atleast the ones being worn by the two closest Noah's.



Indeed, I don't like those queer outfits (Yes they are, there are no way around it)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

From anime news network:

This summer's issue of Shueisha's Akamaru Jump magazine has announced on Monday that Katsura Hoshino will resume her D.Gray-man manga in the monthly Jump Square magazine on November 4. Hoshino originally launched the manga in Weekly Shonen Jump magazine in 2004, but the manga has been on hiatus since this year's combined 22nd/23rd issue of Weekly Shonen Jump shipped on April 27. Hoshino had just put the manga on another hiatus from November of 2008 to March 2009 due to her health. The current Akamaru Jump issue does include the next installment of the manga, and Jump Square will pick up the story where Akamaru Jump left off. The December issue of Jump Square with the relaunch of D.Gray-man will ship on November 4.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 17, 2009)

Mh.

Jasdero looks much more badass now. Not so feminine anymore.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 17, 2009)

What the fuck!? Now we will have to wait about 3 months for the next chapter!?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 17, 2009)

pimp tikky is no more 

i miss the art from the early volumes, way more appealing to my eyes.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> What the fuck!? Now we will have to wait about 3 months for the next chapter!?



Reminds me of HunterxHunter and Claymore.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 17, 2009)

It is on!! New D.grayman release

this


----------



## Random Member (Aug 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bondomu and Mightra look gangsta and the Earl on the last page looks fresh. 

Lots of action this chapter. Seems like there was a time skip or something. I'm not sure if those Akuma at Alan's intro this chap were Lvl 3 or 4 but I don't recall him being able to one-shot so many of that level...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why does Road look like a doll?


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Aug 17, 2009)

Random Member said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The only Lv 4 we have seen are those baby angel creatures, and we had one of those akuma-powered guys comment that a _single_ Lv 4 is spotted after Allen kills the group, so must have only been Lv 3. Still, it was a very impressive feat on Allens side, and I don't think we've seen that attack of his before.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2009)

Epic chapter was epic. Can't wait till November


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Aug 17, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.onemanga.com/D.Gray-Man/179/10/ Look here. Those Akuma Allen defeated looked like this one. So yeah they must all be Level 3's. Impressive.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that's what I thought as well. Impressive Indeed.


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome chapter, although hard to follow somewhat. I'll have to reread it a couple of time I guess.

Oh and what's up with D.gray-man turning into a monthly manga and not airing again until November


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 17, 2009)

it kicked so much ass, and loved it, but still had to admit those new noahs looked kind of gay to me... and no new girl noah...


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 17, 2009)

yea this chapter was kinda hard to follow "had a few wtf happened there moments", but, still great chapter.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of the new Noah costumes. The only good one is Road imo.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> it kicked so much ass, and loved it, but still had to admit those new noahs looked kind of gay to me... and no new girl noah...



Yeah those clothes what was Hoshino thinking?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 17, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> What the fuck!? Now we will have to wait about 3 months for the next chapter!?



Quoting the surviging populatipon of HXH fans : are we sure she's realy sick ? For all we know she can be the 2nd player on Togashi's RPG rage .


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

Hoshino troll my fandom


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 17, 2009)

One of the most original designs in Manga today, versus random boring normal guy.....yeah, hard contest


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> One of the most original designs in Manga today, versus random boring normal guy.....yeah, hard contest



It may be an occasional thing you know like Noah's White forms and everything?


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 17, 2009)

that must be an impostor...

the original earl reminds me of the pinguine from batman btw..


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 17, 2009)

@ 88 Movement :That's why I said I fucking hope . I hate how authors retcon awesome designs cause their not "realistic " . Shaman King- Ren's father .

This



was turned into this :



Because aparently spirits roaming the earth and merging with humans is credible enough, but giant humans ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2009)

I happen to like it, he's got that Kyoraku casual feel to him and the beard is pimp


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 17, 2009)

Alone it may not be bad . Compared with the fucking Earl however, it's prety inferior, and I _do_ mean down to the molecular level .


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 17, 2009)

the earls human form was probably the one not boring thing in the chapter


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 17, 2009)

Am gonna stop complaining unless someone else wants to talk about it .

Ps: Google image proves it's fail yet again when not suplying one single decent Earl pick .


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 17, 2009)

Whoa, new chap huh. For some reason I thought this manga had been canceled. Haven't read since the massive invasion at HQ where the lvl 4 showed up ... that or I just lost interest. Is it good anymore?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

i like the battle royale in different countries,noah's pimpin time has arrived ,i feel so pissed that for 2 months+ is on fucking hiatus again,lol


----------



## Austeria (Aug 17, 2009)

I was disappointed. Chapter felt like filler to me. Too many panels wasted, I was hoping they would give us an in-depth explanation of the Third Exorcist project but they barely told us anything other than the extremely vague "Alma Karma".

This was not what I expected after such a long ass wait.


----------



## bURN (Aug 17, 2009)

^don't be so greedy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 17, 2009)

Information dump alert  And all i got was a small half panel of Lenalee


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh my god, that's the Earl I know and love after being gone for so many years. =D

Jeez, Nov. 4? The manga is starting to pick up like crazy after one chapter and felt rushed after the previous chapter before it. This wait is just too fucking much.


----------



## Felix (Aug 17, 2009)

Austeria said:


> I was disappointed. Chapter felt like filler to me. Too many panels wasted, I was hoping they would give us an in-depth explanation of the Third Exorcist project but they barely told us anything other than the extremely vague "Alma Karma".
> 
> This was not what I expected after such a long ass wait.



Did you want a Wikipedia page for a chapter?
Well I didn't

Anyway, I was satisfied with this chapter, I'm glad D.Grayman is back and I'm still a bit negative towards those outfits, but oh well, Noahs are always changing their style and forms anyway...

For the true form of the Earl, I expected a more... nobleman look instead of a drunkard, for some reason, he looks like a drinking buddy of Cross


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

DGM still is one of the best shonen manga


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 17, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Oh my god, that's the Earl I know and love after being gone for so many years. =D
> 
> Jeez, Nov. 4? The manga is starting to pick up like crazy after one chapter and felt rushed after the previous chapter before it. This wait is just too fucking much.



nov 4? thats a day before my birthday.. i guess i will have my present; hope it will contain lenalee;

but seriously, how many chapters did we have in the last year? ..I already forgot everything about this third exorcists...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 17, 2009)

wow Amazing chapter.It's great to see d.gray-man hasn't lost its WTF sex appeal in terms of what going on,seriously I had stop and decipher what was going on in certain panels ,the New Art is OK,though I kinda miss the old.I love the new Noahs especially the 13th.

Does anyone feel like when it comes back,its gonna be just where it left off prior to this chapter?

Anyway the whole Alma karma thing was IDk i don't even now what the fuck it is,so damn confusing.

I like the new Noah's designs,and every single moment of EArl panel time.

Does anyone feel like johnny saw something similar to that of supperchunky?

earl's human design rocks,tyky rocked ...the third exorcist are powerful as hell


PS .the reason i think hoshino did this whole "info cramming" thing is because she was gonna go away again and she wanted to let her fans know that when DGM comes back its gonna fucking rock...just my opinion.Any ways cannot wait ....just 2 1/2 months to go.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 17, 2009)

Allen was awesome as always


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 17, 2009)

Loved the chapter. Good to see the other Noahs. Tykipek. The Earl looked cool on the last page. Business is picking up. I really missed DGM when it was gone and I am happy to have it back.


----------



## Shade (Aug 17, 2009)

This is just way too confusing after the hiatus, I think a lot of us need to reread the previous 20 or so chapters.


----------



## nextmike15 (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't believe I'm saying this (cuz  usually feel the exact opposite with manga) but I wish this chapter had been more slowed down. it just felt rushed and like some previous people said information overload making things really confusing. even the new art just seemed all over the place to me. i still thought it was cool but it could have been a lot better...


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 18, 2009)

What...









...happened in this chapter?


----------



## Gene (Aug 18, 2009)

Jesus Christ. So much happened so fast.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 18, 2009)

I had to read this chapter extra slow to try to absorb all the info. 

It didn't work.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, the chapter kind of rushed the 3rd exorcists characters. I mean, they're personalities are still unknown and they're getting killed off so fast and are treated like they've been in the manga for the past 20 or so chapters. =/


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2009)

I just remembered there's a series called "D. Gray-Man" yesterday and was wondering when does the hiatus end


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 18, 2009)

well, i didnt get the satisfaction somehow. if it was before maybe i would be very excited, meh.
another break


----------



## Jugger (Aug 18, 2009)

Great chapter there was lot of stuff and it fast like it always been.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2009)

I DON'T GET THIS CHAPTER


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 18, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> What...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






this       












i'm totally lost lol.



awesome chapter (visuals lol)


----------



## El Torero (Aug 18, 2009)

Holy shit, I didn´t expect ALL of the Noah to appear at the same time.

The mangaka has brainwashed us


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 18, 2009)

Confusing chapter is confusing, but it was good, lots of Noah asskicking!


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 18, 2009)

Im relieved Im not the only one who didnt get the chapter, I thought its cause my english sucks too much...


----------



## Zeromatrious (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm prettyu sure the translation didn't really help me much in understanding what was going on. I got the jist of it, but that's it...!

Kubo needs to take some lessons from Hosino. :ho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

Hoshino did everything just as she planned


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2009)

Random Member said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Bondomu and Mightra look gangsta and the Earl on the last page looks fresh.



You're misunderstanding something.

The 'Representations' aren't the ones who are next to it. Because we know that 'Bondomu' are Jasdebi. So I don't think that the others are right. 

But I wonder why they translated "9th Disciple 'Road'" - I thought she was the Noah of Dreams. 

And I hope Hoshino shows every fight of the noahs.


----------



## Mjaut (Aug 18, 2009)

It looks like thos Third Exorcists aren't such a big deal.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

Tyki and his ''gang'' pwned them  along with Allen like shitty fodders


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Tyki and his ''gang'' pwned them  along with Allen like shitty fodders



Yeah. 

I don't see how Hoshino will give us a logical answer how they will bet them.

And NO: I won't accept "Due to Plot".


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

Due to the plot they must lose by a random logic,yeah


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Due to the plot they must lose by a random logic,yeah



Don't bring Bleach into DGM!


----------



## Mjaut (Aug 18, 2009)

Btw, today I actually read last, I'd say 11 chapters that I didn't before, and only today learned about these half Akumas.

Somehow, they are similar to Vaizards, IMO.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2009)

Skylit said:


> You're misunderstanding something.
> 
> The 'Representations' aren't the ones who are next to it. Because we know that 'Bondomu' are Jasdebi. So I don't think that the others are right.



Actually no they are. Jasdevi is no Bondomu. Just like Jasdevi is really a single Noah, Bondomu holds the memory of 2 Noahs. The 10th and 11th



> But I wonder why they translated "9th Disciple 'Road'" - I thought she was the Noah of Dreams.
> 
> And I hope Hoshino shows every fight of the noahs.



Noah's Memory=Dream
Original Noah's Name=Road

EDIT: Answer to how Hoshino will answer the Exorcist's (or atleast Allens group) surviving this, will be Cross' return along with the 3rd power


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Tyki and his ''gang'' pwned them  along with Allen like shitty fodders



I am wondering what kind of power-up Allen will get later down the road. I mean, the 14th's voice was partially mindfucking the Earl a bit there. I wonder what powers it possesses and how strong was he compared to his siblings? He must have been a beast.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Actually no they are. Jasdevi is no Bondomu. Just like Jasdevi is really a single Noah, Bondomu holds the memory of 2 Noahs. The 10th and 11th
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Answer to how Hoshino will answer the Exorcist's (or atleast Allens group) surviving this, will be Cross' return along with the 3rd power



Oh. But they represents 'Bondomu', eh?


Wow. That would be .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 18, 2009)

I just want more lenalee..don't die lenalee 

I guess we also found out the reason why Rhoad is attracted to Allen, cause she was so close to the 14th..being the only one who remembered him


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2009)

Well....

is Lenalee in Greece or Russia? I guess Greece.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 18, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Well....
> 
> is Lenalee in Greece or Russia? I guess Greece.



I just want her to show us how funky and strong is her fight


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Oh. But they represents 'Bondomu', eh?
> 
> 
> Wow. That would be .



No no no.

Original Noahs Name=Bondomu=Glasses Noah
Original Noahs Name=Mercym=Jasdebi

EDIT: Anyone else think the little girl in this chap is gonna become the new Wrath?


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> No no no.
> 
> Original Noahs Name=Bondomu=Glasses Noah
> Original Noahs Name=Mercym=Jasdebi
> ...





Hoshino says Jasdebi = Bond

And a little question:



Is that Sheryl?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes that is Sheryll


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2009)

Did I convince you about the 'Bond' - Thing? 



~Aristoteles~ said:


> Yes that is Sheryll



Nice.

So he has a awesome power.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> EDIT: Anyone else think the little girl in this chap is gonna become the new Wrath?




or Kanda


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Did I convince you about the 'Bond' - Thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not entirely, since it references them as The 10th and 11th Noah, when we know they are actually 1 Noah.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Not entirely, since it references them as The 10th and 11th Noah, when we know they are actually 1 Noah.



Mh. They cant fuse anymore because of the innocence and so Hoshino says now that they are 2 two noahs.  idk


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 18, 2009)

Seriously its been so long since I've read D grayman that the latest chapters just sounded like complete mumbojumbo to me. I don't have a bloody clue whats going on except the Noahs are finally taking some action.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Mh. They cant fuse anymore because of the innocence and so Hoshino says now that they are 2 two noahs.  idk



Or maybe Hoshino retconned it


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

they can fuse in Jasdebi,Jasdebi was such a cool villain char,who knows?Hoshino will may show it in the future along with the abilities and powers of the new Noah's


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Or maybe Hoshino retconned it



That could be a possibility



Demon_Soichiro said:


> they can fuse in Jasdebi,Jasdebi was such a cool villain char,who knows?Hoshino will show it in the future along with the abilities and powers of the new Noah's



How do you know? They wasnt shown in this chapter as Jasdebi. 

They could be poisoned now and that denied them the abuility to fuse. =/


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

^it was just an assumption pal


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 18, 2009)

As confusing as this Noah thing is I have yet another question:

Who is the 5th Noah/Disciple? Is it Wisely? In the Noah Introduction Page, "12th Noah: Mightra/Might" seems to be referring to that weird faceless dude in the armor.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> ^it was just an assumption pal



My post too 



Megaharrison said:


> As confusing as this Noah thing is I have yet another question:
> 
> Who is the 5th Noah/Disciple? Is it Wisely? In the Noah Introduction Page, "12th Noah: Mightra/Might" seems to be referring to that weird faceless dude in the armor.



Yeah, he is. Wisely is at the bottom 

And Mightra is 13th  Noah.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2009)

Noahs List

1. Millenium Earl
2. Tryde
3. Tyki (a.k.a Jade)
4. Sheryll
5. Wisely
6. Fiddler
7. Mercym
8. Wrath (Skin)
9. Road
10. Jasdero
11. Davido
12. Lulubell
13. Mightra
14. Allen


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Noahs List
> 
> 1. Millenium Earl
> 2. Tryde
> ...





fixed for ya pal


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 18, 2009)

what the heck is with the jaguar


----------



## Danchou (Aug 18, 2009)

The chapter was good, but I have mixed feeling about some of the Noah designs and I don't dig the look of their outfits. I liked some of their previous appearances better most notably Sheryl and Tyki. It'd be a shame for Tyki to lose his double personality because that was one of the things I liked most about him.

I was also wondering why Lulubell was transformed into a panther instead of her normal form. Her previous appearnce was better or is this supposed to be her real form and she just used the other for infiltration..


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 18, 2009)

I had a hard time understanding the translation. 

Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## axellover2 (Aug 19, 2009)

Dear lord,I had to reread that 20 times before I knew what was going on.And the only things that really sunk in were those ugly Noah outfits and  painful 3rd exorcist deaths 

Still dont get that Alma Karma stuff.


----------



## Atsuro (Aug 19, 2009)

I am confused do these 3rd guys destroy the souls of the akuma they kill? And if so aren't they a threat too?


----------



## Memos (Aug 19, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> I am confused do these 3rd guys destroy the souls of the akuma they kill? And if so aren't they a threat too?



Yeah, seeing as they don't kill the akuma using innocence, the akuma souls don't get purified. I guess it's sort of like akuma cannabalising each other.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2009)

They destroy them no matter what  Only allen sees the sensitivity in saving the souls cause he can see them


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 19, 2009)

Can someone summarize what the hell I just read?


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 19, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Can someone summarize what the hell I just read?



Tell me about it, i don't think this manga has made any sense to me since the Miranda arc


----------



## Memos (Aug 19, 2009)

Miranda 

summary: shit is hitting the fan.....also, Noah's thought they were going to a gay club, not taking over the world.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Miranda
> 
> summary: shit is hitting the fan.....also, Noah's thought they were going to a gay club, not taking over the world.



Can you explain the whole Kanda situation... with all that flower illusion shit and him being some kind of experiment of the Chan clan?

Also did Marian Cross really off himself, or was he assassinated by central?

What really happened to Tiki... wasn't he transformed into some kind of akuma after being stabbed?  It seriously doesn't make sense, the fucking sword made him stronger lol

Lastly, wasn't there an exorcist rank even higher than general?  Was it retconned?

I'm not really that interested in the whole Noah invasion...  but if you have the answers or cool theories to these question that would be great


----------



## Memos (Aug 19, 2009)

I would answer most of those but i'm typing on a PS3 so it would take too long.

I can say that there was a level above general but it probably isn't a battle rank but more admin. I think there was an attempt on Cross's life by the order but he isn't dead. He still has his female corpse so he probably took that with him and is using it to infiltrate places and women.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 19, 2009)

Female corpse? Did I miss something?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Female corpse? Did I miss something?



cross maria, one of his innocences is a corpse of a former exorcist


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 19, 2009)

HappyHalloween said:


> Can you explain the whole Kanda situation... with all that flower illusion shit and him being some kind of experiment of the Chan clan?



It wasn't elaborated upon. But its likely that Kanda was part of an Anti-Akuma project, started by thee Chan clan. Alma Karma was likely was originator of the project. However the project was unsuccessful, and Kanda is possibly the only survivor of the experiment due to his compatibility with Innocence



> Also did Marian Cross really off himself, or was he assassinated by central?



Central attempted to assassinate him. Its highly unlikely that he is dead.



> What really happened to Tiki... wasn't he transformed into some kind of akuma after being stabbed?  It seriously doesn't make sense, the fucking sword made him stronger lol



All of the Noah's subconciously resist their inner Noah. So instead of removing Tyki's Noah, Allen just brought it fully to the surface, which was that Joyd form we saw.



> Lastly, wasn't there an exorcist rank even higher than general?  Was it retconned?



Yes its the Grand Generals. Its still isn't known if they're Central last and most powerful line of defense or if they merely hold a administrative position over the order.



> I'm not really that interested in the whole Noah invasion...  but if you have the answers or cool theories to these question that would be great



Its not really an invasion, they are simply looking for Wrath. (Though they are destroying as many obstacles as possible)



Big Boss said:


> Female corpse? Did I miss something?



Grave of Maria. It's Cross' second innocence


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 19, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> It wasn't elaborated upon. But its likely that Kanda was part of an Anti-Akuma project, started by thee Chan clan. Alma Karma was likely was originator of the project. However the project was unsuccessful, and Kanda is possibly the only survivor of the experiment due to his compatibility with Innocence
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow ,i was gonna do it,but it couldn't have been done better than this.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 19, 2009)

Well as the master of all things D.Gray-Man, its important for me to comprehend it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2009)

I'M the master, not you


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 19, 2009)

Post in the OBD more, before you can ever claim my title


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Post in the OBD more, before you can ever claim my title



I did for a long while, but i stopped  But still, i'm master lvl as well


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 19, 2009)

Only since you're a fan of Chrno Crusade. I'll consider you my equal on all things D.Gray-Man


----------



## chauronity (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome chapter, marvellous artwork and great developement. Felt kinda rushed tho, so many things happened. 

AND new Noahs', awesome!


----------



## Gabe (Aug 21, 2009)

good chapter. the end was interesting cause when the 3 noahs appear to kill the new exorcists the little girls said allen's lucky star fell of or disappeared. so he probably got taken over by the 14th.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 22, 2009)

A thought just occured to me. Perhaps The Millenium Earl and the Noahs Really are the good guys.

Think about it this way. In Rome their was an established order, Jesus however seeked to overturn that order. The Vatican is the established order, and the Earl is akin to Jesus. Jesus was betryed by Judas, similarly as to how th 14th betrayed the Earl.

Since we are made to think the Earl is the villain, we assume that the 14th is (to a degree atleast) good.

Its like we're on Judas' side.


----------



## Memos (Aug 22, 2009)

Except Jesus didn't prey on the grieving to turn their loved ones into killing machines....but I agree that the higher-up's of the order are also quite shady.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 22, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> A thought just occured to me. Perhaps The Millenium Earl and the Noahs Really are the good guys.
> 
> Think about it this way. In Rome their was an established order, Jesus however seeked to overturn that order. The Vatican is the established order, and the Earl is akin to Jesus. Jesus was betryed by Judas, similarly as to how th 14th betrayed the Earl.
> 
> ...



lol good theory,but lol Jesus=maker of killing machines.

edit.though to be fair the Earl did say the intricacies of Akuma making is bigger that one would think.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 22, 2009)

Have you ever heard of the Spanish Inquisition ?

And guys guys, no need to argue . Lets just all go in on a compromise and leave the master title to me


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 22, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Have you ever heard of the Spanish Inquisition ?
> 
> And guys guys, no need to argue . Lets just all go in on a compromise and leave the master title to me



what? coming from a guy with a one piece sig and ,and who went on a rant about Earl's (epic im might say) human form.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Except Jesus didn't prey on the grieving to turn their loved ones into killing machines....but I agree that the higher-up's of the order are also quite shady.



Maybe its one of those "Kill a Million to save a Billion" deals


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 22, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Maybe its one of those "Kill a Million to save a Billion" deals



deal or no deal!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 22, 2009)

@ shiki-fuujin : and what exactly is suposed to be negative on my having a one piece _avatar_ ?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

lol ,it's forbidden to have different ava than ur sig one


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, if he dares challenge me I shall prove him wrong

*ON THE INTERNET !*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 22, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Well, if he dares challenge me I shall prove him wrong
> 
> *ON THE INTERNET !*



You are not deserving of the Rank of D.Gray-Man master.

Both me and Inuhanyou went over a year with the same D.gray-man sets. (He/She had Allen, I had Cross)


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2009)

So I just started reading, and now on the part after they recruited Crowley.

Kinda reminds me of Bleach, but better.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 22, 2009)

It gets infinitely better from that point on


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> lol ,it's forbidden to have different ava than ur sig one



exacto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 22, 2009)

Chapter was decent, but I am not that desperate until DGM gets out of hietus.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2009)

where's my damned lenalee


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> exacto!!!!!!!!





same goes to u


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> same goes to u



well i never said i wanted to be.............





........tho it would be cool if i was.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> well i never said i wanted to be.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




liar


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> liar



DAMN YOU DEMON!!!!!!!!! I WILL VANQUISH YOU TO THE PIT OF HELL.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah sure ,btw do u think that   chars from the good side will die in the upcoming battles?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> yeah sure ,btw do u think that   chars from the good side will die in the upcoming battles?



i'm happy serving under anyone else..............................................................................











it would be a crime if they didn't.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2009)

Why does the mangaka expect us all to just know what the hell she's talking about? Introducing new elements in to a manga should be done properly. Here its the kitchen sink approach where she just throws everything together and expects us to knows whats going on. Like the Alma karma thing, we've never heard of this name before but now they're all talking about it as if he's their best friend.

Anyway the Noah design were abit off but it as decent I guess.


----------



## Memos (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm sure there'll be sufficient explanation about Alma Karma as we get more info on the 3rd exorcists as they are connected.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 26, 2009)

To but it simple  Alma karma is first akuma/human and then people absorb it cells and more akuma/human are born they probably are weaker than orginal.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2009)

TargaryenX said:


> The Noah outfits are gay for the same reason all of the chicks in Bleach have ginourmous tits. It's still fanservice even if it's not for your gender.


But they look so faaabulous.


----------



## Gene (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah I liked it better when they all dressed differently. They all look kinda generic now.


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Why does the mangaka expect us all to just know what the hell she's talking about? Introducing new elements in to a manga should be done properly. Here its the kitchen sink approach where she just throws everything together and expects us to knows whats going on. Like the Alma karma thing, we've never heard of this name before but now they're all talking about it as if he's their best friend.
> 
> Anyway the Noah design were abit off but it as decent I guess.



Alma Karma was introduced and it was kinda easy to guess what it does/did.
It will get explained better later on, but it's not like it went unexplained or shit


----------



## blux (Aug 29, 2009)

Umm..This might be kinda random ,but i've just been reading chap 171  of the d-gray man manga and i'm confused as to who that bunny, who came 19th in the poll, is. Can someone tell me, please? I feel like i've seen it somewhere...


----------



## Memos (Aug 29, 2009)

blux said:


> Umm..This might be kinda random ,but i've just been reading chap 171  of the d-gray man manga and i'm confused as to who that bunny, who came 19th in the poll, is. Can someone tell me, please? I feel like i've seen it somewhere...



The mangaka explained in one of those fan-question sections that she came up with the bunny a long time ago and now she uses it in comical moments. You may have seen it dotted around the manga.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Aug 29, 2009)

blux said:


> Umm..This might be kinda random ,but i've just been reading chap 171  of the d-gray man manga and i'm confused as to who that bunny, who came 19th in the poll, is. Can someone tell me, please? I feel like i've seen it somewhere...



It's name is Yoshi, named after her editor Yoshida. Originally it was like her way of making fun of him or something, can't remember. But now it's like a little mascot for the series, and it usually pops up with Lavi.


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't like all the Noah's new outfits. They look so standard now, it was a little more interesting when they all dressed differently.
Plus I definitely don't understand this 'reincarnation' business.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2009)

7000 years ago their were 13 Noahs (or survivors of the Great Flood), In their first war with the Heart of the Innocence, 7000 years ago, The Millenium Earl was banished to another dimension, while the Original Noah's were slain.

However the Noah's were the progenators of the rest of Humanity, and so time after time, the Original Noah's would be reborn in using a human as a vessel.

The Millenium Earl however is the only Surviving member of the Original 13 Noahs.


----------



## Memos (Aug 29, 2009)

Makes me wonder if all the original Noah's were as demonic in appearance as the Earl is.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2009)

Well we got to see Tyki's Original Noah's form, so I guess so.


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 29, 2009)

Stroev said:


> But they look so faaabulous.



Fruitilicious and delicious.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 30, 2009)

okay i finally got around to this in my backlog, and can we say all over the place

but out of all the things that intrigue me, is the fact that the Millineum Earl is the "first disciple" , this intrigues me because this is one of the first times he has been referred to in a way that suggests he is not the leader, ie maybe noah is alive and is the actual ring leader, or maybe will surface in the future

and i think its safe to assume that allen is officially the 14th, as the reincarnation thing seemed to be explained, hes not just within him, he is his next reincarnation


----------



## Stroev (Aug 30, 2009)

That's what got me, what's with the whole 14th thing? /almost caught up


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 30, 2009)

We haven't been told anything about the 14th's past yet, so it would all be speculation at this point. All we know is that he betrayed the Earl and the Noahs and that he helped design the ark.



> but out of all the things that intrigue me, is the fact that the Millineum Earl is the "first disciple" , this intrigues me because this is one of the first times he has been referred to in a way that suggests he is not the leader, ie maybe noah is alive and is the actual ring leader, or maybe will surface in the future



My theory is that "That guy" that the Earl remarks about (the wielder of the innocence heart) is the biblical Noah, and the Earl and the "Noahs" are actually survivors of the flood that killed Noah and took his place as the progenitors of humanity.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 2, 2009)

so who liked the earl's new look


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2009)

Personally thought it was badass


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2009)

I really liked it. I don't want it to be a permanent change, though.


----------



## Felix (Sep 2, 2009)

I wanted it to be more Regal and noble. He looked like a jobless circus clown. However, I enjoyed it, it was just different from what I imagined


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2009)

Felix said:


> I wanted it to be more Regal and noble. He looked like a jobless *circus clown*. However, I enjoyed it, it was just different from what I imagined



There's a very prominent clown theme going on with DGM so maybe that isn't so bad


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry to butt in like that but I got a question: Are there  any filler in D. Gray-man anime. If yes which episodes? 

I just started watching and up untill now It was very faithful to manga, but I was wondering. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Sorry to butt in like that but I got a question: Are there  any filler in D. Gray-man anime. If yes which episodes?
> 
> I just started watching and up untill now It was very faithful to manga, but I was wondering.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



theirs a shit ton of fillers upto around episode 52. Wikipedia's got the labeled one as filler so you should use that as a guide


----------



## Felix (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, some of the filler is not "filler per se" but episodes animated from the Light Novels.
Wikipedia might have those labeled as well, and they were interesting and fun to watch

Fun fact: D.Grayman Anime introduced Lulubell in a filler arc (Showing her powers and name) way before the Manga did. (She was not even known in the Manga at the time)


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2009)

Lulubell was awesome. Now I wanna watch some anime.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone want to bet that this is Alma Karma


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow, this whole hiatus sure gave Hoshino time to really focus on spread pages with insane amount of details. The artwork was pretty damn amazing, although....


*Spoiler*: __ 



THE NOAH?S CLOTHES, HOLY SHIT, THAT IS FUCKING FABULOUS.




D. Grayman still especially brutal for a shonen it seems, it?s a nice change of atmosphere after reading the "big 3". The objective for the half akuma exorcists is, surprisingly enough, pretty altruistic. Wasn?t expecting that from their dickish atitude.

And i keep wonder what?s the deal with Tikky and Road. Also that little exchange with the new guy with the eye which implied that Road changed her appearance. Who bets her earlier form was a hot adult version of the loli version we have now?

And is the guy that appeared in the end of the chapter really the Earl?


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, that's really the Earl.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2009)

Did we ever seen his human form before? I think he appeared once in the Noah´s mansion in London or something.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2009)

We saw that he had a human form but we never saw how he looked like.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 14, 2009)

Kinda looks like Mana.


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 18, 2009)

Why are so many manga going on hiatus 

I'm starting to feel I'm gonna die before I get to finish all the manga I've started, D.Gray-Man (12chapter/Year now ) HxH (? chapters/year) Berserk (? chapters/year) 

This is killing me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 18, 2009)

same here ............


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 18, 2009)

I know. I kind of miss the weekly. It was a lot more entertaining.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 18, 2009)

man..i still didn't understand what just happened in that last 50 page chapter... has anyone like written down in writing as to what is going on?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2009)

The Earl wasn't Noah himself?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 18, 2009)

Mider T said:


> The Earl wasn't Noah himself?



i think he is. isn't he the 1st noah but unlike the others he has remained the same for 7000 years. like he has not been reincarnated several times like the others.


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2009)

Mider T said:


> The Earl wasn't Noah himself?



No, he is a Noah like the others.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 18, 2009)

Memos said:


> No, he is a Noah like the others.



Just an abnormally strong one.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 18, 2009)

And whitey.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

imba enough


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 18, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> THE NOAH?S CLOTHES, HOLY SHIT, THAT IS FUCKING FABULOUS.



Seconded. I think they're kind of fruity but there's a lot of detail.


----------



## Evil3ye (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone else noticed that Jasdero does wear nothing under her bomber jacket


----------



## Stroev (Sep 19, 2009)

Woah I thought it was just a whole new character(s). Which would have been lame seeing that it's a new set of twins.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

lulubell was in the manga and in the anime... but ive never seen her in the new set of noah's if you see her please give me the link of which she is.. coz ive been looking at it again and again and i just don't see her in the set


----------



## God Movement (Sep 20, 2009)

screenshots!

She is the feline.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 20, 2009)

Lulubell is the Panther


----------



## migukuni (Sep 21, 2009)

why the hell did she become a feline...
unn........


----------



## Felix (Sep 21, 2009)

migukuni said:


> why the hell did she become a feline...
> unn........



It is her preferred form
She was always a feline as well in the D.Grayman Anime fillers (Way before she was even introduced in the Manga)


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

man, i thought she just acted like one...
oh well


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 6, 2009)

wait Jasdero is alive???? I thought she/they were dead. Too much was happening in the chapter. Anytime now for the next chapter to come out if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 6, 2009)

november is when we get the new chapter


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 6, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> november is when we get the new chapter



Too long to wait, at least it'll start coming out at regular intervals then.  



Hollow Prince said:


> wait Jasdero is alive???? I thought she/they were dead. Too much was happening in the chapter. Anytime now for the next chapter to come out if my memory serves me correctly.



Only Noah dead so far is the one Kanda fought.  They just have way too much hax honestly.

Road has to be killed by finding her real body that she hides in a pocket dimension she makes.  Hax.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 8, 2009)

it doesn't matter how hax their physical or meta physical abilities are, the sole fact that killing them does nothing but create a brief time break until another victim succumbs to noah's memory forcing a reincarnation.

crazy shit


----------



## TargaryenX (Oct 8, 2009)

Exactly, I'm pretty sure Krory killed the ones in the ark, since we never saw the Earl retrieve them. In fact, I think Road might have died too. Also notice that Jasdero no longer looks like a scary doll-person.


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 8, 2009)

I wish they would just die. They've always irritated me anyways. 
Plus I'm on Kro-chan's team, he should always win


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 8, 2009)

TargaryenX said:


> Exactly, I'm pretty sure Krory killed the ones in the ark, since we never saw the Earl retrieve them. In fact, I think Road might have died too. Also notice that Jasdero no longer looks like a scary doll-person.



As far as i remember they run away before Krory could finish them!


----------



## Stroev (Oct 8, 2009)

Folks folks, we all know Suman > everyone else

vv


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2009)

TargaryenX said:


> Exactly, I'm pretty sure Krory killed the ones in the ark, since we never saw the Earl retrieve them. In fact, I think Road might have died too. Also notice that Jasdero no longer looks like a scary doll-person.



no krory does not kill anyone. the only noah that died in the are was wrath and he was killed by kanda. road is alive she has never been killed.


----------



## TargaryenX (Oct 9, 2009)

I dunno, Jasdero looks extremely different. They were infected with innocence, which should have killed them after they went off-panel. Also, we never saw them even after their room came back and the order commandeered the ark. Since Road and the Earl are the only two Noahs that can create portals out, I don't think they made it.

It's all academic anyway though, since they're clearly reincarnated again now even if they did die.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2009)

ok, that's too long, i better wait for chapter. thanx for spoilres.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2009)

You beat me to it 88


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

Omg a new chapter as laasssssttt pek


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

cant wait for the chapter


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

I am actually slightly confused by this chapter


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2009)

The person Kanda's been looking for is Alma.


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2009)

I probably not reading the spoilers since, well.
They are too long, I rather wait and read the whole chapter 

I'm so happy for D.Grayman to return once again


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Well well, let's see if I drop the series or not . All depends on the chapter .


----------



## Jugger (Oct 30, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> ok, that's too long, i better wait for chapter. thanx for spoilres.



Yeah it got the same feeling


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 30, 2009)

I will patiently wait for the chapter without reading spoilers, it's more enjoyable that way!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

Ohhh I see! thanks Avant .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2009)

No problem.

I would've posted the spoilers yesterday myself, but I was busy working.


----------



## Memos (Oct 30, 2009)

Great, spoilers. Does anyone know when the chapter is scheduled for?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 30, 2009)

After the new chapter, we will have to wait monthes for the next, or will the chapter will get out every week?


----------



## Memos (Oct 30, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> After the new chapter, we will have to wait monthes for the next, or will the chapter will get out every week?



Every month.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2009)

Scheduled for November 2nd or 4th I believe


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2009)

Let's see if my theory that a monthly D.Grayman works better or not


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 30, 2009)

well for that theory to actually be tested the damn manga would have to actually come out on a regular monthly basis, christ how is it so hard for people over there to adhere to a god dam schedule


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> well for that theory to actually be tested the damn manga would have to actually come out on a regular monthly basis, christ how is it so hard for people over there to adhere to a god dam schedule



The hell? Only now it's starting on the monthly schedule

The Akamaru Jump chapter was just to compensate for all the months of hiatus + the announcement that it would be serialized on Jump SQ


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2009)

looks like a good chapter. it should be out sometime next week.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 30, 2009)

im referring to the increasingly frequent hiatuses, and my annoyance with "their" schedule keeping is deeply seeded in Togashi's tyranny as he mocks his fans with year long breaks with what seems to be an air of disregard.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2009)

Isn't Kanda confirmed as a hermaphrodite now?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> im referring to the increasingly frequent hiatuses, and my annoyance with "their" schedule keeping is deeply seeded in Togashi's tyranny as he mocks his fans with year long breaks with what seems to be an air of disregard.



the writer of the manga is actually a girl. she was sick last hiatus she had no choice. and this one she has either re injured herself or other problems with SJ


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 30, 2009)

Noooes, Manry Kanda has left the manga 
At least it's coming out soon, I've been waiting for this for months, it seems.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 31, 2009)

Kanda was meant to be some kind of bishonen so it's not shocking that he's much more feminine now. Although I think Allen is becoming even more so than Kanda (refer to Noah!Allen). XD Or he just getting... cuter. 


Hooray for spoiler pics! Now, I want the next chapter already too.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 31, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Kanda looks so feminine now compared to the beginning of the manga



here

Wasn't he always feminine?


----------



## emROARS (Oct 31, 2009)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> here



Man the art's changed. XD

but kanda is 

and spoilers


----------



## migukuni (Oct 31, 2009)

kanda and allen are both made to look like pretty girls even lavi, but lavi looks more manly than them, tbh they'd look fine being in KHR lol


----------



## Dementia (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, it looks like Kanda had lotus or other problems before he met Karma. ..And that he can regenerate squished brain. But even if he's still alive at the moment, in this situation it's very temporary.

Also, the Noah didn't destroy his Innocence. Either they hope him to go on a psycho blindly-killing-everything rampage, or to become Fallen, either way annihilating the branch in the process. >_>

Oh and, nine level 4s, all the Noah, THE ORDER IS SO SCREWED NOW.

(And lol Sheryl's face once Allen enters the stage.)



Mider T said:


> Isn't Kanda confirmed as a hermaphrodite now?


 No, not really. Partly cyborg though, yes.


----------



## Skylit (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know what I should think about this chapter. 

I just can say: Allen, you are screwed.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 31, 2009)

Skylit said:


> I don't know what I should think about this chapter.
> 
> I just can say: Allen, you are screwed.



Yes, Allen really is. 

9 lvl 4's is a bit scary to say the least. I amhoping next chapter Allen's noah emerges. That would be crazy cool.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 31, 2009)

Tsuna and friends will arrive in DGM to help the other cute boys lol


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 31, 2009)

I want more Lenalee instead of pretty bishounens 

or at least more girls... we have like lenalee and lulubell (latter is a panther nowadays).. Road doesnt count since she is a loli;

fuck, I just realized I dont remember the names of half of the cast anymore... I had to wiki Roads name...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 31, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> I want more Lenalee instead of pretty bishounens
> 
> or at least more girls... we have like lenalee and lulubell (latter is a panther nowadays).. Road doesnt count since she is a loli;
> 
> fuck, I just realized I dont remember the names of half of the cast anymore... I had to wiki Roads name...



You're not the only one.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 31, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> You're not the only one.



wow, pennywise set, awesome


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 31, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> fuck, I just realized I dont remember the names of half of the cast anymore... I had to wiki Roads name...



They've been gone so long, it's hard to remember anyone's name now


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

D gray man is just awesome,the new chapter is great,yeah!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 31, 2009)

that was a cool chapter

here is the translation of the raw if anyone wants it


----------



## Dementia (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol Order. Poor Kanda is most likely getting killed off one way or another...after helping annihilate the branch that is


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

Kanda will slay  Noahs from the next chapters


----------



## Memos (Oct 31, 2009)

The power balance seems to be tipped in the Earl's favour so badly now. The level 4 spam is also ridicilous.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah so bad but i predict also many pump ups from now on,especially from the noah side


----------



## Dementia (Oct 31, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Kanda will slay  Noahs from the next chapters



TBH I think he'll slay the Order peeps first. 



Also, if all the Noah went all out, the Order doesn't have a prayer. Maybe that's why 'third side' is needed.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 31, 2009)

the 14th will take over allen next chapter. he took out a lot of the noahs before except for the earl and road. now he has his noah power and crown clown


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

I predict also Allen vs Tyki again,this fight will happen again

they have a score to settle


----------



## God Movement (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with Gabė the 14th is indefinitely going to come out.


----------



## Felix (Oct 31, 2009)

And it's out:

here


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 31, 2009)

omg, I seriously dont wanna click that spoiler.The suspense is killing me.

edit i spoke too soon.by 30 seconds.


----------



## Felix (Oct 31, 2009)

36 pages for a monthly chapter...
I feel it should be 50

However, the pacing was laid out a lot better, and the art really improved
Thumbs up for Monthly D.Grayman


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 31, 2009)

wow-36 pages huh!!

Why is it that every time D.gray-man come back from hiatus I feel like i don't know what it is anymore.Honestly,i though we would return with a flash back becuase everything just seems to be moving so fast.ahahh I'm like ..wow idk where to starts

So this chapter was really good (Except for the  confusing dialog,we need better translators) The art was nice and flowed well it wasn't confusing ,like you would expect.AND the whole Alma karma ....I'm gonna wait to see how it pans how I'm still confuse a bit(maybe i should go read again)


And finally the Earl stole this chapter.He is freaking character gold,on top of looking bad ass with those level fours(who I might say look awesome with their new get up) I'm glad he is back to his "old self"


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 31, 2009)

and the Earl is back to normal... everyone should be happy now; only thing left to do is the Noahs to get rid of those gay-ass uniforms;


----------



## Felix (Oct 31, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> and the Earl is back to normal... everyone should be happy now; only thing left to do is the Noahs to get rid of those gay-ass uniforms;



They should ask Tykki Mikk style tips


----------



## ragnara (Oct 31, 2009)

The chapter was awesome but for some strange reason i can't remember any of the last chapters, not a single image or piece of content...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 31, 2009)

_Tazmo_ said:


> The chapter was awesome but for some strange reason i can't remember any of the last chapters, not a single image or piece of content...



me either,its like every time it comes back we all get amnesia


----------



## BVB (Oct 31, 2009)

fuck I have to reread this..

I nearly forgot who the whole cast is except Allen and Kanda. :ho


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad to see a new chapter. Poor Kanda. He is going to freak out on the order for what they did to his friend. I guess Allen and Kanda will have to fight. Hopefully Allen get Kanda to turn back to himself before he hurts anyone. I hope the rest of the crew will show up. I want to see Lavi.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Oct 31, 2009)

I really like this manga a lot. Though I wonder what's up with it being on hold or something? Also I didn't like how Allens master suddenly disappeared. I really liked him.


----------



## Tay (Nov 1, 2009)

Excellent chapter... the month long wait will be tough.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The power balance seems to be tipped in the Earl's favour so badly now. The level 4 spam is also ridicilous.



Which makes me wonder how the Earl is meant to have any trouble when he spams lvl 4s 

But then again, lvl 4s are not too far from fodder level. If you don't have a name then you're nigh fodder


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2009)

Haha, well I'm glad I wasn't the only who didn't have a clue what was going on. Geez, how long was this on hiatus for? Did it beat HXH's record?


----------



## Jugger (Nov 1, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Haha, well I'm glad I wasn't the only who didn't have a clue what was going on. Geez, how long was this on hiatus for? Did it beat HXH's record?



No hunter x hunter is still on hiatus this had few chapter in year 2009


----------



## Felix (Nov 1, 2009)

I still remember everything that happened 

I doubt Earl made those lvl 4's right there in that instant. He probably only summoned them. Let's not forget that an Akuma needs to be created with the Egg and then needs to evolve until level 4.

And the Earl has no Egg


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 1, 2009)

just read the chapter...

a bit confusing but enjoyable non the less!


----------



## Felix (Nov 1, 2009)

One thing that didn't make sense:

Last chapter Allen was watching the 3rd Exorcists being killed by Tykk and the other Noahs
This chapter he uses somehow the Noahs Ark's to teleport into the NA Branch

Say what?


----------



## Skylit (Nov 1, 2009)

I thought he was caught in the coffin.


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2009)

Felix said:


> One thing that didn't make sense:
> 
> Last chapter Allen was watching the 3rd Exorcists being killed by Tykk and the other Noahs
> This chapter he uses somehow the Noahs Ark's to teleport into the NA Branch
> ...



lol same thing here,how the hell they got there?that Earl is such a good magician

and lmao the coffin entrance


----------



## JH24 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, that was confusing. I really need to read earlier chapters again. However, I'm very happy to see D. Grayman back again, the chapter and art was much better than last time.


The odds seem to favor the Earl so much that it almost isn't funny anymore. I liked his scenes though. Loved the art, I'm looking forward to the next chapters.



Hopefully, one day, they'll continue the anime somehow as well.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Interesting.

Sheryl can use some kind of body control like Legato Bluesummers from Trigun.

And why the heck is Road a doll now?

The guy with the eye in his forehead is imo one of Hoshino's best recent designs.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 1, 2009)

the third exorcists can suck up akumas with that black hole thingy... if that works on lvl 4s as well, maybe they can suck up all of them in an instant; or even somehow use them agains the earl and the noahs or something?

otherwise I dont see how will they survive this shit... even if the level 4s would be on the orders side, its still iffy;

or kanda will just kill all of them in a mad rampage and allen stops him with a hug before he starts to massacre the order guys... that would be gay;

or kandas buddy self destruct but allen and co escape with his ark;

dunno... the situation is so hopeless right now;



> And why the heck is Road a doll now?


isnt that Relo or whatever was it called... the pumpkin umbrella?


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2009)

Wisley is awesome, and Road must turn back again in her ''normal'' form this doll is so fail


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 1, 2009)

I hate when mangakas do this. How can you have the earl EFFORTLESSLY just consecutively rape stomp HQ and then ten chapters later there goes The north American branch. Such unbalanced power difference only shows that the earl could have single hand-idly rape stomped the order ages ago.


----------



## JH24 (Nov 1, 2009)

^


Yeah, the odds are really in the Earl's favor it seems. I'm not sure, but I do think it was implied earlier the Earl could have destroyed the Order anytime he wanted.


@ Firekain


The "doll" reminded me more of Relo than Road.


----------



## Felix (Nov 1, 2009)

The power of the Earl is not that surprising

I remember being said, long time ago, that he has the power to finish the Order at any moment. But he does not for some strange reason

EDIT:
That's what I get for not reading the most recent posts


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 1, 2009)

its just pathetic though, the past year of this manga has been nothing but the order getting SLAUGHTERED. It was stated before HQ was even invaded by the first lvl 4 that their numbers were already dangerously low. It upsets me as a reader that I have to sit here and just watch these guys get literally torn to pieces.

WHERE ARE THE GENERALS? because they are AWFUL at protecting their troops


----------



## God Movement (Nov 1, 2009)

Felix said:


> The power of the Earl is not that surprising
> 
> I remember being said, long time ago, that he has the power to finish the Order at any moment. But he does not for some strange reason
> 
> ...



It's not your fault I edited my post. 



tenten-2-20 said:


> its just pathetic though, the past year of this manga has been nothing but the order getting SLAUGHTERED. It was stated before HQ was even invaded by the first lvl 4 that their numbers were already dangerously low. It upsets me as a reader that I have to sit here and just watch these guys get literally torn to pieces.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE GENERALS? because they are AWFUL at protecting their troops



The first Level 4 only did as much damage as it did because it caught the generals by suprise and Lenalee only became a Crystal type mid way between the battle. As seen with the second Level 4, Kanda, Allen and Noise Marie are enough now.

Cross Marian is K.Oed, Tiedoll was never really impressive (he is more defensive based anyway). I really have no idea where the fuck Klaud and Sokaro are but I doubt they are as strong as Cross Marian seeing as how he recovered from the Level 4's punch and more or less curbstomped it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 1, 2009)

^ Speaking of that..where the FUCK is my GOD DAMNED LENALEE!?


----------



## krome (Nov 1, 2009)

Just started reading D. Gray Man. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 1, 2009)

I am merely stating that they are much much stronger than the the rest of the order, only exception being lenelees new powers and well they already stated allen is general level. Either way, the fact that their presence seems non existent on the battle field is absurd.  I would even settle for a little speech bubble coming from tikki's communications saying "We are being attacked as well, General Sokaro has just intercepted the enemy forces now, but their numbers are just too much"

At least pretend that they do something instead of ceasing to exist when not forced to all convene for meetings.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 1, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> I am merely stating that they are much much stronger than the the rest of the order, only exception being lenelees new powers and well they already stated allen is general level. Either way, the fact that their presence seems non existent on the battle field is absurd.  I would even settle for a little speech bubble coming from tikki's communications saying "We are being attacked as well, General Sokaro has just intercepted the enemy forces now, but their numbers are just too much"
> 
> At least pretend that they do something instead of ceasing to exist when not forced to all convene for meetings.



Allen is a critical meaning he has passed 100% synchronisation rate. That does indeed make him general level however, saying over 100% isn't exactly clear as Allen can be 101%, yet Cross Marian can be 200%. So in actual fact Allen isn't exactly general level. Not really relevant but I'm just pointing that out.

Their presence doesn't seem non-existent to me. Yes, the Earl is thrashing the North American Branch but the Noah's are about to battle with the Exorcists and the way I'm seeing it the odds are tipped slightly in the Exorcist's favour (Level 4 Akuma > Noah's (barring Awakened Tyki Mikk) and Lenalee can fight a Level 4 or equal ground. I don't find it personally necessary for characters to talk so much about which side has the upper hand or which side is attacking which because if you look closer you can see clearly besides the Earl attacking the North American Branch the fight is more or less equal.


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 1, 2009)

Seriously, I have to re-read some of previous chapters, because I don't get everything now. >_< 

On a side note, I don't like that much the change in drawing style. It's not very significant, but still leaves an odd impression.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 1, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Allen is a critical meaning he has passed 100% synchronisation rate. That does indeed make him general level however, saying over 100% isn't exactly clear as Allen can be 101%, yet Cross Marian can be 200%. So in actual fact Allen isn't exactly general level. Not really relevant but I'm just pointing that out.
> 
> Their presence doesn't seem non-existent to me. Yes, the Earl is thrashing the North American Branch but the Noah's are about to battle with the Exorcists and the way I'm seeing it the odds are tipped slightly in the Exorcist's favour (*Level 4 Akuma > Noah's* (barring Awakened Tyki Mikk) and Lenalee can fight a Level 4 or equal ground. I don't find it personally necessary for characters to talk so much about which side has the upper hand or which side is attacking which because if you look closer you can see clearly besides the Earl attacking the North American Branch the fight is more or less equal.



I'm sorry but I think that claim is a tad bit absurd. This group of reincarnated Noah are absolutely stronger than lvl 4 akuma. Weather it be because of their unlocked memory making them stronger or just a truer representation of their past selves. It would be pointless to reintroduce the noah clan if their already defeated members would simply return only to be dealt with again.

Also on the allen being general level comment I still stick to my claim. He is clearly general level, however I also agree with what you are saying. I am not claiming that all the generals are of the same caliber. However when it comes to the regular exorcists and generals there is a clear line of distinction. Allen has already crossed that plane from what has been shown.


----------



## Serp (Nov 1, 2009)

I am so fucking lost, I need to reread the past few chapters to grasp whats happening.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 1, 2009)

We had an info dump just last chapter so..you woulden't get it even if you wanted to


----------



## Tay (Nov 1, 2009)

The new chapter didn't confuse me at all, but I also reread everything a few months ago.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 1, 2009)

The storyline isn't confusing to me, but whoever did the translation for the newest chapter made it hard to read at times.


----------



## Serp (Nov 1, 2009)

Its not that this chapter was hard to follow, it was that it seemed disconnected in a way. I felt like I had missed something out, which is why I suggested to read the past chapters again.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 1, 2009)

Serp-a-phobia said:


> Its not that this chapter was hard to follow, it was that it seemed disconnected in a way. I felt like I had missed something out, which is why I suggested to read the past chapters again.


When I first started reading the chapter I felt the same way like I was missing something. I went back to see if I had missed a chapter but I didn't. I don't know why but it just seem like a chapter was missing or something. Anyway I did enjoy it. I guess I just miss D.Gray Man being a weekly manga.


----------



## Iruka (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah it does feel like something was missing... ah well this chapter is good. I hope we get to see Kanda and Allen fight each other. That would be great. I do want to see Noah!Allen again though too.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2009)

ya i also want the 14th to take over allen again. looks like the earl and road wanted to see allen. cause when the earl was crying about the 14th road said why do we not go and see allen. maybe they want to turn him. only bad thing this chapter was no Lenalee


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 1, 2009)

Good chapter, unlike last I actually understood everything they went on about. This Alma stuff came out of nowhere, but it's entertaining at least.

And despite D.Gray-Man fitting quite well into the monthly lineup, I don't think this manga is going to last very much longer. We've hit the final battles.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2009)

Seems the Earl has some lvl 5s stashed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2009)

But...where's my effing lenalee?


----------



## Jugger (Nov 2, 2009)

I did understand it... if you don?t understand it yet you will understand it later.


----------



## Felix (Nov 2, 2009)

Megaharrison said:


> Good chapter, unlike last I actually understood everything they went on about. This Alma stuff came out of nowhere, but it's entertaining at least.
> 
> *And despite D.Gray-Man fitting quite well into the monthly lineup, I don't think this manga is going to last very much longer. We've hit the final battles*.



Not really.

Cross Marian and Bookman have talked about a third power in this war. A third power that faces both the Akuma and the Order

We are far from the final battles. 
Unless she is rushing the Manga, which can happen, but I think people misunderstood what the "The End Draws Near" sentence


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2009)

Nah d gray man final battles are still far away,i think she is gonna make it good and creative from now on ,and to tell the truth it's better that dgm is monthly,she can make every month one awesome chapter and keep the funs satisfied


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 2, 2009)

Avant approves of this chapter


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2009)

darn,next month seems like a year  xd


----------



## Gabe (Nov 2, 2009)

next chapter should be good. to bad its 1 month away


----------



## God Movement (Nov 2, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Avant approves of this chapter



All is good then. 



Felix said:


> Not really.
> 
> Cross Marian and Bookman have talked about a third power in this war. A third power that faces both the Akuma and the Order
> 
> ...



Really? Must have missed that where is this?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 2, 2009)

Are you referring to the Third power? Look at the chapters just after the first Level 4 Akuma's attack.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like D. Gray-Man got cancelled


----------



## Felix (Nov 2, 2009)

Medusa said:


> Looks like D. Gray-Man got cancelled



Uh???


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh my Lord, the new chapter is the prettiest thing I have ever seen, especially the colored pages 



AND WHAT'S THIS ABOUT CANCELLATION I AM SO PUMPED FOR THIS TO CONTINUE


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 3, 2009)

Nah its not getting cancelled, it jsut a forum joke that we pull in the Soul Eater thread, and they're trying to bring it over to DGM. 

Not in this thread guys


----------



## migukuni (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG! Exorcistssssss


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 3, 2009)

naw it didn't get cancelled... didn't anyone read the latest chapter... tyki mikk pwnd.


----------



## Aleeight (Nov 3, 2009)

I just started to get into this series during this summer. I watched all the anime and then read the manga until the latest chapter. I am so happy with the characters and storyline! This has definitely made my top 5 animes/manga list.
Allen is such an interesting character with so much depth to him. The twist with him being the 14th was amazing. I can't wait to see how that pans out. I love Lenalee as well. She is kind, emotional and loving, but amazingly strong at the same time. Timcampy rocks as well!
I am not sure if I got everything from the latest chapters, but it seemed things were moving a bit fast. Some big arc must be coming up because otherwise things probably wouldn't have been rushed so much. 

I am looking forward to discussing the latest chapter here when it comes out. Thanks for having this forum that I can come to now.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 3, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> I'm glad he is back to his "old self"



Indeed

Here's the link.

I havent read it actualy, but whizzed through it and was about to give up after I saw him earlier on in the chapter , but that page saved it .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 3, 2009)

Aqua Timez said:


> naw it didn't get cancelled... didn't anyone read the latest chapter... tyki mikk pwnd.



That wasn't Tyki, that was Sheryll.

This page was definately one of my favorites of this chapter

Here's the link.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2009)

Third power should be the third exorcists ¬___¬

I knew it the art is going get more and more pretty


----------



## snaza (Nov 3, 2009)

U know whats freaking awesome? The earl has the same name as me. Adam. Haha


----------



## God Movement (Nov 3, 2009)

snaza said:


> U know whats freaking awesome? The earl has the same name as me. Adam. Haha



The Earl is superior to you.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 3, 2009)

**

EDIT: Theory: If The Earl really is Adam a.k.a the Very first Human created, then would the purpose of the Akuma's be to create an army of anti-angels to fight God with? Or is the purpose more personal, perhaps he is trying to revive Eve.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 3, 2009)

All this Eve and Adam talk reminds me of Evangelion but yeah I think he is trying to create a group of anti-angels. Level 5 is likely the last level and they would probably be superior to the Noah's and at the same time look fully humanoid.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 3, 2009)

I wonder if the 3rd force will be a group of Angels or something along those lines. Imagine if Cross is actually Michael or something crazy like that.


----------



## Blade (Nov 3, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Imagine if Cross is actually Michael or something crazy like that.



holy fuck,it would be made of epicness,just that,actually the whole idea about a group of them would be also epic,we gonna see many surprises from now on man


----------



## emROARS (Nov 4, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> **
> 
> EDIT: Theory: If The Earl really is Adam a.k.a the Very first Human created, then would the purpose of the Akuma's be to create an army of anti-angels to fight God with? Or is the purpose more personal, perhaps he is trying to revive Eve.



Or maybe Eve is already revived and has something to do with the heart?

But it would be fucking cool is Cross was like...Michael.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 4, 2009)

Theirs a lot of places Hoshino can go with the story right now. Theirs things happening else where with the other Exorcist's and Noahs, so next month could be the focus of those locations


----------



## Blade (Nov 4, 2009)

i'd love to see now what happens in the other fights with the other noahs

1st the fight in Russia,we will have a slaughter match for sure


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2009)

So the Earl actually has a human body like every other Noah but uses the Demonic fat guy look for kicks. 

s'cool.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 4, 2009)

I think both of his forms are badass


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 4, 2009)

Both forms have their places. 

The original/chubby demon form seems to be for his more joking demeanor and the human form for when he's more serious. He first turned into a human after having some sort of emotional breakdown remembering the 14th (who was obviously his friend at one point, it seems like the Earl was really hurt by his "betrayal) and you first see it when he's discussing his recurring dream, both very serious moments. 

Why exactly he sees a need to change between the two I do not know, but it seems like he's trying to hide his human form from the Exorcists or could just be the mood swings (i.e. playful to serious).


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 4, 2009)

It really makes you wonder why the 14th betrayed him in the first place


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2009)

the earl probably has a different agenda from the Noahs and the 14th found out and maybe that is why he attacked him and tried to kill him.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 5, 2009)

I dont know, Road and Adam seem pretty close, I doubt she's oblivious to his goals, and Road wouldn't go along with his plans if she thought it would bring harm to Tyki


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2009)

But Tyki did not exist back them when the 14th killed the other Noahs well this Tyki


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 5, 2009)

Neither did Road


----------



## Blade (Nov 5, 2009)

Road and Tyki will betray Adam or the reverse Adam will throw them away to achieve his own goals,idk i hope this manga give us some twisted plot


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 5, 2009)

December is too far away!!!

Oh well guy we'll have Soul Eater and Full Metal Alchemist to keep up preoccupied while One Piece is on break.

EDIT: 6000th post Finally!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 6, 2009)

drew this picture of Allen when I was bored


----------



## Siegfried88 (Nov 6, 2009)

its not urs


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2009)

Liked the pace, finally things are kicking in. Im still a little confused by some things but alot of the things have been resolved, mostly involving Kanda and his search for a specific person. So the Earl is Adam and the person he fought after the flood is Noah? I hope story unfolds quicker now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2009)

If The Earl is Adam, then there has to be an Eve, right?

Heck, there might even be a Lilith! 

Mother of all demons, sensing I?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2009)

Eve is most likely linked with the innocence and the heart.



> Heck, there might even be a Lilith!



We can all hope.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Eve is most likely linked with the innocence and the heart.
> 
> 
> 
> We can all hope.



Yeah that's what I was thinking too, whileas Lilith if she exists will probably be revealed to the creator of the first Akuma's.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 7, 2009)

I've been recommended to read this manga/watch the anime.. 

 And I actually tried to watch the first episode, but... ..I only saw part 1!  

..Geez, I really liked the little I saw though.. Should go ahead and finish it (though I have my hands full).


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If The Earl is Adam, then there has to be an Eve, right?
> 
> Heck, there might even be a Lilith!
> 
> Mother of all demons, sensing I?



then wait also for a Lucifer guest appearance


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> I've been recommended to read this manga/watch the anime..
> 
> And I actually tried to watch the first episode, but... ..I only saw part 1!
> 
> ..Geez, I really liked the little I saw though.. Should go ahead and finish it (though I have my hands full).



1/3 of the anime is filler though, just a warning


----------



## Medusa (Nov 29, 2009)

I reread this manga I notice dat Mana and Earl look liek




actually the millennium earl = mana walker?


----------



## Jugger (Nov 29, 2009)

Earl has a split personality sound intresthing theory


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 29, 2009)

FireKain said:


> then wait also for a Lucifer guest appearance



Final villian of course.


----------



## JH24 (Nov 29, 2009)

Medusa said:


> I reread this manga I notice dat Mana and Earl look liek
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Very nice find, I had no idea they looked similar. Who knows... very interesting.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 29, 2009)

Medusa said:


> I reread this manga I notice dat Mana and Earl look liek
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't the Earl turn Mana into an Akuma? That was how Allen got his curse, right? Mana cursed Allen, while the Earl was also there. Assuming I remember correctly.

But the similarity is... uncanny. Good find.

What happened to D.Gray-man, by the way? I remember its supposed to be coming back, but I haven't seen anything since the one chapter after the superlong chapter. We should have had more by now, right?


----------



## Blade (Nov 29, 2009)

the new chapter will come in the beggining of January


----------



## E (Nov 29, 2009)

Medusa said:


> I reread this manga I notice dat Mana and Earl look liek
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you better go get me new underwear because i just dropped a giant fudge monkey


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 29, 2009)

FireKain said:


> the new chapter will come in the beggining of January



Ah, thanks. I guess D.Gray is bi-monthly now, then?


----------



## Blade (Nov 29, 2009)

it is montly it's just that Hoshino made it late again for personal reasons?who knows


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, okay. That sounds fine. So long as she doesn't go Togashi on us. I dunno if I could bear that...


----------



## Blade (Nov 29, 2009)

Togashi or Miura,pick ur fav


----------



## JH24 (Nov 29, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> *Didn't the Earl turn Mana into an Akuma? That was how Allen got his curse, right? Mana cursed Allen, while the Earl was also there. Assuming I remember correctly.
> 
> But the similarity is... uncanny. Good find.*
> What happened to D.Gray-man, by the way? I remember its supposed to be coming back, but I haven't seen anything since the one chapter after the superlong chapter. We should have had more by now, right?




Now that you mention it, good point. This probably means Mana and the Earl aren't the same, but the similarity is indeed present.


Makes me wonder how Allen would react if he ever saw the Earl in his human form.


----------



## Tay (Nov 29, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I think the January issue comes out in December.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 29, 2009)

So long as Allen doesn't go Naruto on us I'll be fine with anything.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 29, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Togashi or Miura,pick ur fav


Miura over Togashi any day. Togashi is just lazy. Miura works hard at his art, so I can live with his delays.



Tay said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the January issue comes out in December.



Even better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 30, 2009)

Hoshino's got a history of health problems, including a wrist injury to her drawing hand. I give her more slack than Mr. Sailor Moon and his bi-annual appearances with crappy drawings.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 1, 2009)

Good chapter will be good


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 1, 2009)

i totally had forgotten this manga, well, let's see what happens when it comes out.


----------



## Blade (Dec 1, 2009)

God Movement said:


> *Spoiler Text - Full Script - Rough Translation*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





14th is back ,seems cool chap


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Dec 1, 2009)

To little earl in the pics


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 1, 2009)

God Movement said:


> *Spoiler Text - Full Script - Rough Translation*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Geez. I knew Kanda was cold, but god damn. No love for a past friend.


----------



## Felix (Dec 1, 2009)

Seems like we await a solid chapter.

Need moar info though


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2009)

Very yes.

Just need to catch up to the last 20 or so chapters and I'm there.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 2, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> To little earl in the pics



I hope that's sarcasm there.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh man, that was a good chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tyki and Allen landing on the Sennenkou(can't remember the translated name) was made all the the funnier by the fact that Tyki didn't have to land on him due to his "touch what he wants" powers.

And I guess, Kanda isn't as cold as I thought. I wonder what happens if the Alma=Kalma process is done with Kanda. Would the Third Exorcists be more powerful?

And the 14th just wants to be the next Sennenkou.  Shit is on now.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 2, 2009)

the scan is out at mangahelpers, by I eat manga.


----------



## Felix (Dec 2, 2009)

What a great chapter.
And yes, I really prefer the monthly chapters. Seems more packed


----------



## Blade (Dec 2, 2009)

he encountered him

for those who are bored to search

cool chap is cool


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 2, 2009)

God damn the 14th is awesome. Chapter was great.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 2, 2009)

Allen > 14th.  Fuck yo magic mind take over bs.


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 2, 2009)

I used to be worry for the long wait for the next D.Gray-man chapter, but if Hoshino keeps up the quality of this chapter then I won't mind the monthly releases at all.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol wait

They're facing the earl and several noah and are still behaving comedically?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 2, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Lol wait
> 
> They're facing the earl and several noah and are still behaving comedically?



 Yes, that's right. The battle should get more intense later on though.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 2, 2009)

When did D.Gray-man turned into gag manga  ?


Not that it was bad chapter... far from it. Kanda of course steals the spotlight again ... Catching Road 'cus he need new ribbon  


Also if Kanda was the Santa I bet every kid would behave himself... better not to mess with that guy.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 2, 2009)

nice

but
I want lenalee 



> earl and several noah and are still behaving comedically?



yeah


----------



## Gabe (Dec 2, 2009)

good chapter nice humor in it and some seriousness combine. it was god to see the 14th returning again and allen taking control back and head butting the earl.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 2, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> When did D.Gray-man turned into gag manga  ?



I wondering when it will happen because D.Gray-man was full of characters that looks like clown  Anyway great chapter


----------



## Blade (Dec 2, 2009)

NAM said:


> good chapter nice humor in it and some seriousness combine. it was god to see the 14th returning again and allen taking control back and head butting the earld.




the headbutt was the most epic for me panel in the whole chapter, seriously


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 2, 2009)

omg this chapter was all levels of epic!!  

i think it's the best DGM chapter in fucking ages!!


----------



## Gene (Dec 2, 2009)

Glad the pace slowed down a bit. I was actually able to follow what was happening on the first read through.


----------



## Dementia (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW is all I can say at the moment.

So seems Kanda was grown in a magic lotus field, and holds no sentiments to anything while proudly wearing a little girl's ribbon. I have to admit I adore his reaction. Hoshino did the right choice here. Emotional Kanda is something no one should ever see in this or any other dimension. Like Zuu said, he probably did recognize Alma, but he just has that strong of a warrior mentality to not fall apart - and that's great. Also his assurance of his killing skills are adorable.

And FINALLY, 'that person' is mentioned. And it's clearly NOT Alma Karma (Told yea people!) Still, we don't know who it was.

Noah were mostly simply priceless. I mean they could EASILY kill EVERYONE in the room, yet they're negotiating and going all "DURR....NOT as planned" at Kanda's stupidity, and what the heck, Allen stepped on the Earl and headbutted him, and he went along with it instead of trashing the place. Wow. Kinda lame for a bad guy of this caliber, then again the uniqueness makes it cool.

Also, now I get the impression that the "Millenium Earl" is not a particular someone, but rather a title of position. He could have been many different persons since the last flood, and only remember it through the 'memory'. Also, 14th called him 'brother'.. So current Earl = Mana? I really have no idea how he pulled the Akuma skeleton thing for himself then.

I get the impression that Link and Tevak(?) know each other from before. Maybe they were in Crow together or something? Also, her ..'vision' could be pretty important. Since all 3rds are one way or another linked to Alma Karma, maybe he's the one who'll do the killing. Or maybe it was an unrelated metaphor? Since if the Noah succeed with their plans to make Allen abandon the Order, then 'Exorcist' Allen Walker would 'die', and become the 14th or something. Just brainstorming here.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 2, 2009)

Good chapter. Lots of Kanda and Allen. Poor Road being squeezed by Kanda. She is so cute as a doll. Glad to see Allen fight off the 14th but I don't know how much longer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 2, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Lol wait
> 
> They're facing the earl and several noah and are still behaving comedically?



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Tay (Dec 2, 2009)

I think D.gray-man has always been like that.
Humor mixed in with a serious situation.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome chapter, but I gotta admit that I'm still not used to the new art style Hoshino's using. Everything looks...too clean and more cartoony, if that makes any sense.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 3, 2009)

and why is road in her doll form? 

i like loli road better :ho


----------



## Blade (Dec 3, 2009)

because if she goes in her loli form she is gonna rape bad..,that's why she is ''stucked'' in her doll one


----------



## Sefarian (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow. If Hoshino can keep up about this quality level then holy fuck, she should've switched over to monthly format a long time. So far D.Gray-man as a monthly manga is MUCH better than it was as a weekly manga.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm pissed at this Kanda fest  where's my goddamned LENALEE!?


----------



## Soldier (Dec 3, 2009)

I want my Lavi back. ):
Enough of Kanda, already Dx


----------



## JH24 (Dec 4, 2009)

Very nice chapter. I was surprised at the humor regarding the interactions with the Earl, Allen, Kanda and other Noah. The 14th appearing was interesting.


I look forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 4, 2009)

Read the comments and expected a lot more "humor" this chapter, but it didn't strike me as anything unusual once I read it.

Humor in DGM doesn't bother me much as the author always gets serious when it matters. The best example is Crowley vs. Jasdavid, which started out as almost pure comedy and gradually evolved into an extremely emotional and dramatic fight towards the end.

In any regard The 14th coming out and proclaiming his ambition was the best part of this chapter. I remember when I used to think the 14th was a good guy, and he betrayed the Earl for noble reasons. Apparently not.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok ,this was a really epic chapter!!.I'm starting to not mind D.gray-an being a monthly any more.So first 

I loved when the 14th showed up it was just really epic,unto of that his revelation totally blew me away I was total not expecting that i also had the impression that he was a good guy who couldnt allow the world to bear the earls wrath,but boy was i wrong.Also I felt the earl got slightly Nerf because his whole stature I though was was just smacked to the floor when the 14th said what he said.I'm still getting use to the art its wonderful ,but its just ahww (don't now how to describe it).The whole Alma karma thing is still up in the air to me,I'm curious to see where it gos from here.

BTW that ending was really startling ,I wonder where exactly did they go?Inside Alma.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

Good chapter, the comedy was okay but the situation was bit too serious and they were all acting high.

So who's hand is that? Btw did they explain where Allen popped out of?


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> So who's hand is that? Btw did they explain where Allen popped out of?



It's Kanda's hand. He's some sort of lab experiment. Allen's witnessing Kanda's memories.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 5, 2009)

Megaharrison said:


> It's Kanda's hand. He's some sort of lab experiment. Allen's witnessing Kanda's memories.



You sound soo confident...your hoshino!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm hating the switch to D.Gray-Man being a monthly manga. I need my fix weekly!


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2009)

What the fuck was that?

Joking when you are in grave danger  Seriously those gag scenes where so misplaced


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 10, 2009)

She did the same thing back when they were facing Jasdebi, just wait till next chapter and you'll see the momentum of the tension start to build


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2009)

Hoshino can make things getting serious in an instant, D gray man is from those series that can make u say ''wtf are they serious?'' and on the other hand ''holy crap...awesome..'' it has quite gore/action and epicness that's why i like da shit


----------



## Danchou (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not sure whether it's the move to Jump Square, the hiatusses or the story but sadly the latest volume has sold 55k less in it's first week than it's previous volume (which sold 300k) - a decrease of 20%. The volume before that, with 341k, had even higher sales in it's opening week.

With such sales, it's still a pretty solid Shueisa title but it's a shame to see that the manga isn't as popular as it could've been.


----------



## Felix (Dec 26, 2009)

The Volume sales were probably affected due the Hiatus. Anyway
EARLY CHAPTER? FOCK YES

Waiting for Scan


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 26, 2009)

Waiting for Scans as well


----------



## God Movement (Dec 27, 2009)

Chapter is out on Binktopia. Enjoy chapter 101!

Chapter is out.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 27, 2009)

just read the chapter 

beautiful stuff!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 27, 2009)

It was a good chapter, a bit confusing though, but that's D.Gray-man style.


----------



## Felix (Dec 27, 2009)

Seems there will be one more chapter of Kanda and Alma flashback


----------



## JH24 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice chapter, and some good bits of humor. I found myself smiling/laughing a bit on several moments. There's always a specific kind of humor in this series.


I enjoyed it a lot, and I look forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 27, 2009)

Intresting flashback and silly one too


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 27, 2009)

Wait... Wait... WYF?! Kanda LAUGHED    


Ok folks I've seen it all time to die, nothing will surprise me anymore.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 27, 2009)

T'was a good chapter. We should reach the climax of the Flashback Next Chapter, and have an "Oh Shit" moment when Alma awakens


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2009)

good chapter kanda was always an ass to others. and road all over allen was funny


----------



## axellover2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well it seems that Kandas always been a cute little jerk


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 28, 2009)

Good chapter and all but I think Allen's face and hair have been drawn a little girly in this chapter? .


----------



## Blade (Dec 28, 2009)

actually i want to see more battles, i am not so fun of the flashbacks


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah I'm fucking salivating at the thought of what is to come. Alma Awakening and wreaking Havoc, The 14th gaining full control and turning the Havoc into Chaos, and the inevitable return of Cross Marian alongside the members of the "Third Power"

Its gonna get intense in a few months


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2009)

i have to say, i find this chapter very boring. mangaka is loosing her touch. to be honest i dont understand what the fuck is going on, i am totally lost within this new development and it's been like few chapters. neg me all you want, i think this manga is getting worse and worse. where the fuck this alma dude is coming from all of a sudden? anyway, mangaka better come up with a reasonable excuse why he's gon be very strong.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

> i have to say, i find this chapter very boring. mangaka is loosing her touch. to be honest i dont understand what the fuck is going on, i am totally lost within this new development and it's been like few chapters. neg me all you want, i think this manga is getting worse and worse. where the fuck this alma dude is coming from all of a sudden? anyway, mangaka better come up with a reasonable excuse why he's gon be very strong.



Every month Im confused at whats going on too. She brings on all these plot developments without much explanation and expects us to just understand. The manga is still good tho but she needs to write more coherently.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 28, 2009)

Really I blame it on the translators


----------



## Felix (Dec 28, 2009)

You guys talk as if you are playing Metal Gear or something with a convulted plot
What's so hard to understand what is going on?

Alma Karma is the other exorcist (was) that's like Kanda, part of the "Seconds" Exerocists that were artificially created.

HOWEVER SOMETHING HAPPEND TO ALMA (We are in a FLASHBACK TO UNDERSTAND THAT) and so he was presumed "dead" and used as the container for the Third Exorcists project.

OH JEEZ PLOT IS SO HARD PLZ HELP


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't be a jackass, most of us don't want to have to read a page 10 times before we understand what just happened. And its bad writing when it takes you 5 chapters to make head or tails of things.


----------



## Felix (Dec 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Don't be a jackass, most of us don't want to have to read a page 10 times before we understand what just happened. And its bad writing when it takes you 5 chapters to make head or tails of things.



Read a page 10 times? What?
No seriously, it's pretty easy to understand what's going on, ever since the Akamaru Jump chapter that Alma Karma has been explained has the first "womb"

Everyone was confused on who "Alma Karma" was and why Kanda was not getting his development like it was noted on the last Shonen Jump chapter.

Now with the start on Jump SQ it has been revealed who Alma Karma was and now we are in a flashback
And people are complaining?

Did you want info-dump more than it was in the Akamaru jump?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

> Now with the start on Jump SQ it has been revealed who Alma Karma was and now we are in a flashback
> And people are complaining?



Ever since its been monthly I haven't complained, its been better than before. But its still not easy to follow, as i said I still think the manga is great but at times confusing.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2009)

to continue my previous statement, it's never been easy to follow this manga. i mean the drawing is so messy, god help this mangaka. with weird sence of humor, inappropriate stupid "funny" fights, very small and messy boxes. the reason why i complain is because i read many other mangas too and non of them never give me this much trouble. i too dont like reading one page over and over again to understand messy drawing and insufficiently written texts (dunno which one it is, translation or mangaka). point is mangaka could do a much better job with clear drawings and storytelling.


----------



## Felix (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought you were all complaining about the story, not about her art which is indeed messy, and which I do have times understanding at times. But it's a lot better now in the Monthly format


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2009)

well, that's part of it. she thinks she explains stuff in there but it's hard for a reader to grasp the whole situation. this whole alma karma crap load was like bomb to me. here i am trying to enjoy and understand the story, all of a sudden there's new character who is known to everybody in the story, but has never been mentioned (i think) somehow. and all of a sudden he seems very important, so important that earl shows interest in him. here earl tries to annihiliate the black order, but no, let's first awaken alma karma. i wonder when she made him up. 
another thing (not complaint), i was surprised to see so many level 4 akumas. i thought they were extremely rare, but earl managed to produce them in a very short time.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Dec 29, 2009)

Reading it in the actual volume format is leaps and bounds better than this online hubbub. The art is much clearer, the translation much better and easier to understand, and the whole experience just feels a whole lot better.

In my opinion, of course.


----------



## Leptirica (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmm. I thought you might find  interesting. It's a discussion on names in DGM. It starts with Kanda's. The link is leading to a LJ community post.


----------



## Blastrix (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol whats up with this? i just read through the whole series and i thought the Alma Karma stuff was pretty easy and simple to understand :S Maybe you should try to read binktopia's releases instead of ieatmanga ... Maybe thats where the problem is .. Translation. 
Anyways im getting really excited about these new revelation. While i was reading i was excited about Kandas past, and its cool to see that i just catch up while we are in the middle of it


----------



## Tay (Dec 29, 2009)

I think the problem with understanding what's going on in the plot is, definitely, due to the bad translations. 

This was a pretty good chapter, I always enjoy seeing Allen and Road's interactions; really looking forward to February!


----------



## Blastrix (Dec 29, 2009)

Exactly my thoughts!
February seems so far away  ... Was chapter 190 the december issue? i thought square jump were released 10th  kinda early to get an early release lol



~Avant~ said:


> The inevitable return of Cross Marian alongside the members of the *"Third Power"*



Where are you getting this from? Are you referring to the talk between Allen and Cross?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmm, the "third power" I believe was mentioned by Lavi's gramps. All though i could be mistaken


----------



## Jugger (Dec 29, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> Hmmm, the "third power" I believe was mentioned by Lavi's gramps. All though i could be mistaken



Cross was talking about it. I don?t remember that oldman talking about it


----------



## Blastrix (Dec 29, 2009)

I suppose we are talking about this page right?



I can see that it could mean that there is another faction to the war. But it could might as well mean that there is a deeper meaning behind the war. like maybe there is some kind of secret behind the war that the central doesnt want to slip out, hence "killing" Cross.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 29, 2009)

Nah it was a chapter or so after that one that the Bookman told Lavi "You witnessed it too. There is a Third side to this War"


----------



## Blastrix (Dec 29, 2009)

hmm i dont know, maybe you misremembered? I took a look on the conversations between bookman and Lavi after that chapter and i think i found the one you were talking about.. Although it still didnt say anything about a 3rd faction.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I just read through this entire series, so i was kind of surprised to see someone mention a 3rd power  or maybe i still missed something?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 29, 2009)

I think the problem might be that she might have a particular style to her writing (abrupt sentences and stuff?) that might not translate well into english, or might make translation very difficult.

I have lots of difficulty understanding what is going on in this manga, so I often re-read pages.


----------



## Blastrix (Dec 30, 2009)

^You mean like in fight scenes? Doesnt every shounen have this :S
But maybe your right i dont know much japanese so cant really elaborate on that.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah I definately must have read a different translation than what you have.


----------



## Blastrix (Dec 30, 2009)

Guess no confirmed 3rd power then..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 30, 2009)

We'll see, your translation could just as likely be the incorrect one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

Third power could simply had been the "third* exorcists, if it barks like a dog chances are its a..... No need to overthink stuff while at the same time overlooking others


----------



## Blastrix (Dec 30, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> We'll see, your translation could just as likely be the incorrect one.



Thats why i said it wasnt confirmed  

To the above post, remember that just by knowing the unknown thing they are talking about, they are risking their life. I hardly think its just about the 3rd exorcists, since everyone kind of know about that know.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats a very interesting choice of avatar


----------



## Blastrix (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol yeah it is kind of random  Thats what i like about it. Anyway just took a look at the translator behind my scan, which was cnet, who also does the translation for binktopias OP releases. I think his r?sum? at least indicate that he knows what he is doing.


----------



## Tay (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't stand this month long wait...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2010)

Was that all you had to say


----------



## Tay (Jan 27, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2010)

When is the chap coming out?


----------



## Jugger (Jan 27, 2010)

next week. In first days of month


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 2, 2010)

heaven!

thanks for teh link, Sin!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 2, 2010)

finally out good chapter


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice chapter.


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 2, 2010)

That was a very good chapter.


----------



## Tay (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, I really didn't expect to enjoy this chapter as much as I did.
It was very good!


----------



## Felix (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm full of questions about Kanda
Seems like he has the memories of a previous Exorcist


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 3, 2010)

It was indeed a nice chapter, I was surprised to find that it was good.
I just read it a few minutes ago.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 4, 2010)

wow ! really great chapter ! i'm already wanting next month's chapter !


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 4, 2010)

yawn...after seeing this, im kinda not into kanda as much anymore idk why, i mean his background is still sorta interesting but maybe its just too much time on one single character is killing it for me. If this is like what 3 or 4 chapters now, if this was still weekly itd be like 12 or more chapters based around him.


----------



## samnas (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh wow, the new chapter sounds soo much like the movie "Moon" ...

Hallucinating and then dying/lose control ...

But this "core memory" is something i am interested about ...


Felix said:


> Seems like he has the memories of a previous Exorcist


You mean his innocence has the former Exorcist's memory in it ...

Is that possible  ...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2010)

Good chapter but it's been drawn out too much, imo.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 5, 2010)

good chapter artwise. But I'm definately gonna have to re-read it


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 5, 2010)

ok so it looks liek the Second Exorcist's are recycled Apostles of Exorcist's that were killed in action.

Quick theory, if this is the case for Kanda, it wouldn't be to much of a stretch to assume the same for Alma. Could it be that the Exorcist that was recycled to create him could've been the user of the Heart of the Innocence? Is Alma the heart?


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2010)

Lmao, DMG became quite complicated, this chapter was good but i'll have to re read it as well, also lol, for real i want now some fights to see, i know this is Kandas ''arc'' but they must also show the other noah and exorcists fights


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 6, 2010)

this is D.gray-mans "turn back the pendulum" arc. just sit back enjoy, the mayhem and epic will be soon to follow


----------



## mana2000 (Feb 16, 2010)

A random theory : Can "that person" that Kanda looking for is the woman in his past memory?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 16, 2010)

its more than likely what it'll end up being


----------



## Tay (Feb 28, 2010)

Not a lot of activity in this thread since it's switch to Monthy.

There are spoilers out for chapter 192.


----------



## E (Feb 28, 2010)

i hope they have the earl with his pimp-ass self


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like just another flashback chapter, confirming what we already knew


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 1, 2010)

d gray man became shit, enough of this crappy flashbacks already


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah even I'm getting tired of this flashback already.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 1, 2010)

Im a bit tired of Kanda already... I want Lenalee back, or at least a couple of fighting chapters in the present.

also I wonder when will we have a Lavi arc... we had Lenalee, Krory, Kanda arcs and Allen is everywhere, but all Lavi had is that fight with Road. ..too bad his background as a bookman is not too interesting..


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah lavi is a badass and i want to see his fight soon


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 1, 2010)

Looked at the spoiler pics. The spoilers didn't do this chapter justice. Shits starting to hit the fan now.


----------



## KaiserPhoenix (Mar 1, 2010)

chapter wasn't bad but i wan lavi!


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 1, 2010)

so this bothers me for a while, but what happened with Jasdevi? why did they turn into 2 bishounens?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 1, 2010)

From the sounds of things this Chappy is a disappointment?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2010)

i am bored with kandas past. i want to see more of the noahs and the 14th.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 1, 2010)

I read it (or at least looked at the pictures) and it was pretty damn neat..


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 1, 2010)

Can I have a link to spoilers please?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank youuu (:


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm, quickly scanned it, the pics look cool but too much talking .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 1, 2010)

I just noticed that the tower in the Ark where Allen and Tyki fought, looks startling similar to the biblical Tower of Babel


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 1, 2010)

Damn that chapter was good. Didn't think the Exorcist side was so damn dark.


----------



## Tay (Mar 1, 2010)

What a gruesome chapter... The art was excellent as always.
I really loved it, especially the Allen and Road scenes. 

I didn't expect to like Kanda's past so much, but it has been very interesting.. I can definitely see the similarities between Kanda and Allen now. That being said, I can't wait 'til the flashback is over and we get back to the story.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 1, 2010)

So this second exorcists project was about transplanting the brains of injured exorcists to new bodies, interesting development, so it seems the Kanda we know is actually not the real Kanda but rather the brain of the real Kanda in a new Kanda body, crazy.
I wonder if the second bodies are clones of the original bodies or bodies from random persons.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2010)

Pretty good chapter. Was confusing at first but after a while I started to get what was happening. It does she'd a rather bad light on the already shady Exorcist organization.

But what do the Noah expect Kanda to do? Why would he join their ranks when he was killed by Akuma to begin with.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 2, 2010)

Its not Kanda they want, its Alma


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2010)

Hm, that makes more sense. I guess I need to reread this arc.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah the whole point of this flashback is for Wisely to use Kanda's memory to awaken Alma's latent conciousness from slumber.

What The Earl plans to do with Alma after he awakens is anyones guess.


----------



## samnas (Mar 2, 2010)

The order seems to be the bad guy here ... transplanting the brains of dead exorcists into man-made bodies and when they start to regain their memories, finish them ...


And yay for AllenXRoad in this chapter ...


----------



## Valon (Mar 2, 2010)

The art indeed was beautiful and I definitely agree with samnas...the order is really starting to look more like the bad guys than the noahs do :/ but its been a long time since they came out with a chapter so I'm quite curious on something, right now I know i'm gonna need to probrably reread but can someone give me a quick summary of whtas going on so far because to be honest I'm a bit lost since they started doing these LOOOOONG releases :/


----------



## Blade (Mar 2, 2010)

Interesting chapter ,not bad at all


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2010)

How come Road gets good scenes, but my Lenalee is nowhere to be found ._.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 2, 2010)

Reading I was confused at first but started to get it. It messed up how the order did people. Putting their brains in those made bodies. I feel so bad for Kanda and Alma. I did love the Road x Allen scenes.


----------



## Blade (Mar 2, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> How come Road gets good scenes, but my Lenalee is nowhere to be found ._.



Lenalee will have her own gaiden series in the future


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 2, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> How come Road gets good scenes, but my Lenalee is nowhere to be found ._.



because Road is awesome. :ho

but I do miss lenalee


----------



## Gabe (Mar 2, 2010)

we need lenalee to appear soon


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 3, 2010)

Allen x Road is the best shounen pairing :3


----------



## Felix (Mar 3, 2010)

Seems that the Order is rotten deep inside, and yes, they are starting to look like evil.
But that does not make the Noah's good either.

Fight Fire with Fire isn't the solution


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 4, 2010)

I've read the chapter recently, and my comment is:

Interesting chapter, it seems the Order isn't exactly good and seems to have a shady side. Otherwise from that, I loved the Road x Allen moments. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2010)

I hated them,  I want my Allen X Lenalee


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 5, 2010)

Their holy war is dumb and these developments don't make any sense. Why isn't Allen and Road having sex yet?


----------



## Tay (Mar 5, 2010)

I really do not understand why so many people are confused.


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 5, 2010)

Tay said:


> I really do not understand why so many people are confused.



Unclear art, vague science, the way Japanese people beat around the bush...

I still don't even know what a second or third is. I sort of feel like no one here does, and they're just pretending.


----------



## samnas (Mar 6, 2010)

^ Umm, Alma and Kanda are the second exorcist, they were created by transplanting the brains of some dead exorcists into man-made bodies ... Kanda was a failure because he started to regain his past memories, so the order is now trying to kill him ...

But since Alma wasn't able to fight, he was put into the third exorcist program ... In other words, he was fused with the Akuma's egg and his cells were used to create third exorcist ...


But yes, the art is confusing ...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

i am tired of kanda hope next chapter will be the end of his flashback.


----------



## Tay (Apr 3, 2010)

To be honest I have enjoyed the flashback. Before the flashback Kanda was one of my least favorite characters, but I definitely get it now.

That being said, I really hope this all wraps up next chapter.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 3, 2010)

Tay said:


> To be honest I have enjoyed the flashback. Before the flashback Kanda was one of my least favorite characters, but I definitely get it now.
> 
> That being said, I really hope this all wraps up next chapter.



I'm the same. I never used to like him before this, but he's grown on me alot. =]


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 3, 2010)

I really like Kanda as a character. But I didn't really like this flashback as much as I thought I would. It's too long and it doesn't really tell us all too much.


----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2010)

Meh it's kinda bullshit and boring this past arc, let it go already and go in the fights


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2010)

^ thank you    !


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 4, 2010)

boring chapter was boring. And a month break is fail.

DGM is disappointing me.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 4, 2010)

Ohhh ho ho. I really loved that chapter. It was a nice read.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks , will check it out        .

Last two chapters have been very confusing for me , to tell the truth .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 4, 2010)

Tay said:


> To be honest I have enjoyed the flashback. Before the flashback Kanda was one of my least favorite characters, but I definitely get it now.
> 
> That being said, I really hope this all wraps up next chapter.


Opposite for me, never liked Kanda and never will, if the flashback has shown anything he was still an asshole as a kid


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry bros but how shit has this manga gone since the mangaka got her hand injured by fapping too much?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2010)

Hopefully that was the last of the flashback chapters.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I have to say I'm started to get dissapointed with the length of these chapters . It was 34 plus pages long , which is what two instalments of an average weekly series will total easily , which means we are geting only 50 % of content that we would be getting if this stil were a weekly .

Also , remember when this manga used to be about the Millenium Earl ? Those were the days .


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 4, 2010)

awful chapter, yes it was AWFUL. and a break? WTH?????


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh yeah , break , cause , ya know , drawing these many pages in a month is just to much of a strain . Not like other mangaka do this and more on a regular basis or anything .


----------



## Tay (Apr 4, 2010)

Are you expecting the chapters to be 60 pages long? The length of the chapters are pretty normal for a monthly series. Soul Eater and Kuroshitsuji, for example, are usually between 30-40 pages so I see nothing wrong with the length. Sure it would be nice to get longer chapters, I can understand your frustration, but having only 34 pages is a lot better than having a 6 month hiatus. That's just my opinion.

Nothing too exciting happened this chapter, but the last few pages were really quite heart wrenching. I expect this flashback to be done with next issue. I sure am ready to get back to the Earl and Noah. The Earl still has a huge role in the plot, but you can't honestly expect him to show up in Kanda's memories. 

I'm starting to wonder why the people who complain about this series being boring every month still continue to follow it... If you really don't enjoy it, why are you still reading it? Maybe it would be best if you guys took a break from it for a while and then try reading it again in a few months.

Also, I think someone said there was a month long break? Maybe I misunderstood you, but there isn't a break. The June issue comes out in May.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 4, 2010)

Hell if the guy showed up crossdressing in an ice cream factory it would make the chapter awesome by default . In his cool form , mind you , not his sucky one .

Edit : the reason I'm frustrated is we get shifted to monthly releases , but get like half what we used to/could be getting , and the chapters just get more and more confusing and gory and there is no Earl anywhere in sight .


----------



## Tay (Apr 4, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Edit : the reason I'm frustrated is we get shifted to monthly releases , but get like half what we used to/could be getting , and the chapters just get more and more confusing and gory and there is no Earl anywhere in sight .



I understand your frustration, but you are expecting too much.
Would you rather it go back to weekly and get 5 month long hiatuses?
I would rather get 34 pages a month than have to wait 5 months for one chapter. At least it is consistent now.

I'm really don't understand your complaining about the Earl not being here. We are learning about Kanda's past with the Order, so why would the Earl be there?  Just chill out and enjoy the ride, he will get his time soon enough.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 4, 2010)

Actualy , I already have to suffer that schedule with HXH . Following a series by Togashi hardens you as a manga fan . Though I have to say things have been shaping up .

All I'm saying is he should apear soon , in any way or form except his human one . Hell , show him sitting on the crapper and I'm happy .


----------



## Gene (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, are people seriously hating on this arc? It's been getting better with each chapter in my opinion.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 4, 2010)

Not hating on it or anything . Just a little disturbed by what's going on .


----------



## Tay (Apr 4, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Actualy , I already have to suffer that schedule with HXH . Following a series by Togashi hardens you as a manga fan . Though I have to say things have been shaping up .
> 
> All I'm saying is he should apear soon , in any way or form except his human one . Hell , show him sitting on the crapper and I'm happy .



That's the one reason I don't read HxH, I can't stand hiatuses. I'm a very impatient person. 

I think the Earl will show up very soon, maybe even next chapter.



Gene said:


> Wow, are people seriously hating on this arc? It's been getting better with each chapter in my opinion.



I agree with you. Everyone is a critic. This arc has been an enjoyable one for me, even if I'm not Kanda's biggest fan.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 4, 2010)

Poor Kanda and Alma. I like this arc. I have always wonder about Kanda's past so learning about it now has kept me interested.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 4, 2010)

The latest chapter was pretty decent in my opinion, if not more than a little gory. 

This arc had been good so far in my opinion, even though I'm not exactly Kanda's biggest fan or anything like that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 4, 2010)

Where is my lenalee


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2010)

this arc is to long i want more noah and allen action. also it has been to long since lenalee showed up


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 5, 2010)

This series has def gone to shit.


----------



## samnas (Apr 5, 2010)

So Kanda choose that girl over Alma ... damn, that was a sad chapter ...

But i really hope this flashback is over now ...


----------



## Cair (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh god, I haven't been keeping track of this manga.
Last time I read something Allen and the others moved to another H.Q.
Or something like that. And they got new uniforms?


----------



## mana2000 (Apr 6, 2010)

Poor Kanda, his past was so sad..... The flashback is good, but I think we need more Noah, Allen and another Exorcist action in the next chapter (especially Lenalee )


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> This series has def gone to shit.



Basically what I was gonna say when I opened this thread just now


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been enjoying this arc, the flashbacks have been going on for a while but when its out in volume format it will just be one volume so won't feel as jarring.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2010)

I think next time we have a break right? now gimme a fuckin break


----------



## jazz189 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, after reading this chapter it kinda makes me look at Kanda's bad attitude in a different light. From both his past and Lenalee's we can gather the fact on why the Black Order is called the Black Order.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 6, 2010)

wow, Kandas past is pretty damn fucked up...

Im enjoying this arc even thought I never liked Kanda. I guess 1 more flashback chapter and we are back to the present with Alma awakening and hopefully being a bad guy.


----------



## Felix (Apr 6, 2010)

Whoa, seriously guys...
You hating the flashback chapters?

If you are hating them, the gore, and all the fucked up shit that it's going on well...
I guess it was a success then.

Kanda's past was not supposed to be pretty flowers and lolipops


----------



## Gallant (Apr 6, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> This series has def gone to shit.



I have pretty much felt that way since that zombie arc or whatever the fuck that was. The arcs after that did not help my opinion improve at all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 7, 2010)

This arc needs to be done. honestly it is just boring me and I am struggling to to understand all this shit going on.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So The Flashback is officially over. Alma awakens, plenty of action. NA Base gets destroyed


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 27, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So The Flashback is officially over. Alma awakens, plenty of action. NA Base gets destroyed



Thank fucking god!!!!


----------



## Tay (Apr 27, 2010)

Wasn't expecting spoilers to be out already.
Looks like an awesome chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2010)

the spoilers look good


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2010)

chapter cover


----------



## Blade (May 2, 2010)

194 chapter

hongfire

chinese version

finally ffs, DGM is back again, overall very good chapter

after a long time, i have to say Allen was quite cool in this chapter

lol Wisely


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 2, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> chapter cover



Fruity :ho                                      .

Gonna check out spoilers now .


----------



## Gene (May 2, 2010)

What a fabulous cover.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 2, 2010)

I wonder , are you people serious about that ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 2, 2010)

That is one fruity cover.

Overall the chapter looks pretty good especially since the focuse on Kanda's past seems finish at last and we're back with Allen kicking ass


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2010)

Alma=Level 5 Akuma?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 4, 2010)

so do we know the title of this chapter yet ? also, there was another pic i saw there that i was wondering if it's the cover for the newest manga volume, it's the smaller 1 right next to the cover for the chapter. anyone know the answer to either or both questions ?


----------



## Blade (May 4, 2010)

btw i posted the chapter, if you want take a look to see the images (this is for those who haven't seen the chap yet)


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2010)

gaarasbitch said:


> so do we know the title of this chapter yet ? also, there was another pic i saw there that i was wondering if it's the cover for the newest manga volume, it's the smaller 1 right next to the cover for the chapter. anyone know the answer to either or both questions ?



are you talking about this page?


----------



## Gene (May 4, 2010)

dat hotlink


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 4, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> are you talking about this page?



i don't know, all i can see some japanese or chinese words (whichever it is) & something that says baidu.com


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2010)

thats strange it works for me hold up


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 4, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Alma=Level 5 Akuma?



Don't know but chapter was awesome. I wonder who the girl was at that cliff. Her eye looked really akuma-like. I'm guessing a lot of shit will start up over the next few chapters still.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2010)

@ Utopia Realm: The girl is one of the 3rd Exorcists.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 7, 2010)

chapter 194 is out: extra/omake


----------



## Kellogem (May 7, 2010)

extra/omake


this chapter was so short... 
nandeee?

Alma looks badass / creepy. and in b4 third exorcists turn into some kind of akuma hybrid under the influence of alma (or I might be wrong but then whats up with that /hot/ third exorcist girl having those symtoms?)

I had to reread this whole arc once its over. screw that, I should reread it now.

Edit:
shit, I was late...


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 7, 2010)

Pretty nice chapter. I'm wondering what the fate of those division members there at the NA branch are.

I kind of find it funny Allen admits to thier relationship after knocking Wisely on his butt.


----------



## ragnara (May 7, 2010)

The chapter looked good but it's getting hard to follow what's going on again.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 7, 2010)

this was a pretty good chapter IMO, however i was quite disappointed by how short it was


----------



## Kellogem (May 7, 2010)

I say DGM is still a kick ass manga even if those 2 arcs before this was so weak (especially that joke arc with crowry and the virus or whatever)


----------



## Zeromatrious (May 7, 2010)

That really WAS a short chapter. But something tells me that Alma is going to be on the level of either a 4.5 or even a Level 5 Akuma. Maybe not 5, but I've got a feeling he's going to be stronger than a regular Level 4.


----------



## bubble_lord (May 7, 2010)

21 pages for a monthly series is weak. Still I enjoyed it, just should have been twice as long.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 7, 2010)

The reason this chapter was so short is BECAUSE next months chapter will be twice as long. At least thats what rumors say


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2010)

i liked this chapter. the flash backs are finally over and next chapter we may see allen and kanda vs alma.


----------



## Sefarian (May 8, 2010)

July issue? I take it the magazine that D. Gray-man's in releases a month ahead? (June issue in May, May issue in April, etc.)

I don't get what you guys mean about it being hard to follow. I understood it perfectly. 

Short chapter was short, though I liked the artwork. I thought the part where Road looked over at Allan and he'd grown horns or whatever was hilarious. Good stuff... but way too short. I expect a 60 page chapter next week month now!


----------



## Vat Hayato (May 8, 2010)

This chapter was way too short for me. 

Although the artwork was top-notch as usual, and I liked the comedic touches as well. Alma looks peculiar in his new form, but he kind of reminds me of an Akuma Level 4 because of the halo.


----------



## Leptirica (May 8, 2010)

What's with the colored page? It's creeping me out.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 8, 2010)

Its being speculated that thats how Allen will look once he goes 14th mode on us, at least with his hair lenght, and the demon he's got his staff through is Alma.

so basically 14th>Alma a foreshadow if you will


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 2, 2010)

^ thanks bro


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2010)

That was a nice chapter, seems like the Third Exerocists are all going Akuma/Monster due Alma's Awakening


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 2, 2010)

by the gods! 

this chapter was freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Dementia (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh snap. Talk about grotesque being back.

Tokusa is win though. About time someone bitchslapped that main character.  /shot

And poor Alma, the whole thing is rather upsetting. Can't be helped though I guess. Awesome Kanda switching into CUT SHIT UP gear without any sentiments is awesome. Even with a girl's ribbon, HURR.

Also I can't help but wonder what is that ridiculous Santa thing next to Lenalee in page 25.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 2, 2010)

Dementia said:


> Also I can't help but wonder what is that ridiculous Santa thing next to Lenalee in page 25.



Isn't that the kid who can posses Akumas?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 2, 2010)

^ yeah, thats the kid


----------



## Tay (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's Timothy from the Thief G arc. 

This was the best chapter in a long time, and I think the next one will be even better.

It was great to see Lavi and Lenalee, even if it was only for a few panels.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 2, 2010)

this manga is getting worse and worse to understand, i didnt understand what the fuck was going on. awful, just awful drawing. i have been reading this manga for years, i feel like i will drop this anytime soon.


----------



## samnas (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh the drawing is just horrible, but the chapter itself is great ...

Finally some Kanda vs Alma ...

I never thought the Earl would be able to control the third exorcists ... Now, what would be Allen's answer ...


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2010)

The drawings are horrible?
Looks the same... messy,... since the Japan arc


----------



## Gene (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, Hoshino's art has always been cluttered.

I like that there's a step up in detail from when this series was published weekly, but I have to admit that sometimes it's hard to make out exactly what's going on.

Great chapter anyway. Nice to see the action in gear right away.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 2, 2010)

Liked seeing the Kanda and Alma action. Everytime I read a new chapter I do feel like I missed something. I miss D.Gray-man being weekly.


----------



## YukiKumo (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been getting confused in DGM lately, too. Although, I still love it completely .

I'm probably one of the only ones, but I'm sort of disappointed the flashbacks are over because there is so much I still wanted to know. For instance, how the second exorcist were made. We've seen Kanda come out of the ground, but that doesn't necessarily explain how his body was made. Even if we're supposed to just except that the Order is awesome and was able to make artificial humans, I'd still like an explanation sometime how and why they are able to regenerate.

The third exorcist pointed out before that they can close off wounds, but can't heal like the second exorcist. So I can't help but wonder what the second exorcist have, and what the Order was able to do, to give them this regeneration ability that they weren't able to mimic on the third exorcist.

Sorry for babbling, I'm just thinking aloud lol.

As for the recent chapter~ Kanda looked so utterly badass. I love how composed he is able to remain at the moment. He's certainly one strong guy. I'm really worried about what Allen's decision is going to be. No doubt about it he wants to stop this madness from continuing, but it'd probably be a dreadful idea to go along with the Earl, since who knows what he'll be able to do once he gets a hold of the 14th. Part of me hopes Allen just goes crazy and starts fighting the third exorcist, even though it'd be sad ;_;.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 2, 2010)

neat and sick chapter but way too short still.. I thought this supposed to be a double chapter?

anyway I liked almas previous design more, now he looks a bit boring. but the third excorsists going berserk was something I was looking forward to, hope they will all turn into some kind of advanced akuma. and tokusa was awesome.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2010)

YukiKumo said:


> I've been getting confused in DGM lately, too. Although, I still love it completely .
> 
> I'm probably one of the only ones, but I'm sort of disappointed the flashbacks are over because there is so much I still wanted to know. For instance, how the second exorcist were made. We've seen Kanda come out of the ground, but that doesn't necessarily explain how his body was made. Even if we're supposed to just except that the Order is awesome and was able to make artificial humans, I'd still like an explanation sometime how and why they are able to regenerate.
> 
> ...



A few of the differences between the Second Exerocists and the Thirds are: 

Third Exorcists do not have artificial bodies, just modified with Alma's cells
Second Exorcists have artificial bodies, and their soul/mind are transplanted from Exorcists that have fallen in battle
Second Exorcists success rate is low (So much that Kanda is the only one alive)


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 2, 2010)

I think everyone complaining about how they dont understand whats going on should just re-read the current arc from the beginning. I did and even thought I wouldnt say everything is crystal clear now, I have no trouble understanding the happenings.

and katsuras art is amazing imo. kind of busy and consusing but amazing and well-drawn neverthless.


----------



## YukiKumo (Jun 2, 2010)

I know that the second exorcist have artificial bodies and all, I just want to know what about their artificial bodies makes them able to regenerate, considering they weren't able to make the third exorcist regenerate, only close up wounds. I guess making a body from scratch gives you more room to experiment, but how they were able to achieve regeneration interests me for some reason lol.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like Allen is going to make a serious decision next chapter. Chapter was pretty awesome.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Hmm you know I've not read a chunk of the series untill the point where the Earl comes back but......realy I think Hoshino may be strugling to hold the story together . I dunno , these past chapters all feel so.....confusing .

I definitely miss the first part of this series , before it went monthly .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice chapter. First time I have been excited for the next D. Gray-man chapter in a while.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 2, 2010)

I swear you need to be high or drunk to understand this manga, cus im not getting it.
Theres some 3rd and second exorcist crap...Kanda's the only living 2nd right now, the dudes with Alma's cells implanted in him are 3rd exorcists. 
Umm if Alma's dead how was his DNA helping these dudes in the 1st place, I dunno but somethings weird because now that the dead dude is alive, his DNA affects the dudes with his cells despite the distance between them.

Also lol wtf Toshuka is attacking Allen? Or is Allen just getting beaten up out of nowhere art is pissing me off because it's interesting, but making out heads or tails of this requires like 3 minutes a page...and I'm not that kind of reader.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 2, 2010)

good chapter wonder what allen will do he can't trust the noahs maybe the 14th will stop him from going with the noahs.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> I swear you need to be high or drunk to understand this manga, cus im not getting it.
> Theres some 3rd and second exorcist crap...Kanda's the only living 2nd right now, the dudes with Alma's cells implanted in him are 3rd exorcists.
> Umm if Alma's dead how was his DNA helping these dudes in the 1st place, I dunno but somethings weird because now that the dead dude is alive, his DNA affects the dudes with his cells despite the distance between them.
> 
> Also lol wtf Toshuka is attacking Allen? Or is Allen just getting beaten up out of nowhere art is pissing me off because it's interesting, but making out heads or tails of this requires like 3 minutes a page...and I'm not that kind of reader.



Alma wasn't dead, he was just... in some sort of comatose state, the Black Order was keeping him that way for research on the Third Exorcists.

Now, how does it effect the Third exorcists by distance? Well fuck me, it's a manga about Wizards demons and exorcists and you are baffled by that?

And yes Tokusa seems to be changing mentally as well, like all the thirds, even Allen's innocence recognized it as an enemy and started attacking on it's own.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 2, 2010)

Felix said:


> Alma wasn't dead, he was just... in some sort of comatose state, the Black Order was keeping him that way for research on the Third Exorcists.
> 
> Now, how does it effect the Third exorcists by distance? Well fuck me, it's a manga about Wizards demons and exorcists and you are baffled by that?



They used Alma as the catalyst for all the Third Exorcists, they contain his special magical power DNA juices. And in this manga as the source of their powers, Alma can also control them.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 2, 2010)

I swear, ever since that new kid exorcist came along with the big jewel in his head, I have had no idea what the shit is going on in this series.


----------



## Sefarian (Jun 2, 2010)

The only thing I had trouble with was that girl akuma-exorcist and Alma looking too similar. I kept thinking "Is that Alma or what's her name?"

Overall, I had to read it a bit slower because of that, but I think I understood everything going on okay.

The art quality felt a little below average for Hoshino though, I'll say that much. Maybe it was just me though.


----------



## Tay (Jun 3, 2010)

To the people who don't understand what's happening, the only thing I can suggest is that you guys reread the past few arcs, and if you still aren't enjoying it, maybe it would be best to drop it. I haven't had any problems following the story, and I have been enjoying this series even more so than before.


----------



## Shade (Jun 3, 2010)

Or just read up on the plot on Wikipedia or something if you guys are still having trouble following it.


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2010)

LInk

check the new raw.


----------



## E (Jul 2, 2010)

im getting pretty tired of that little flaming homo alma


----------



## blux (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice to finally see a glimpse of Lavi and Lenalee, I missed them . And I thought Kanda was pretty cool this chapter, just attacking without any pauses, even though Alma was his first friend. SPeaking of, Alma looks kinda cool too.

Art did feel kinda cluttered and sometimes I really couldn't tell what was going on. Plus I think I've forgotten the names of the akuma-exorcist things


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 2, 2010)

interesting looking raw....


----------



## Dementia (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh dear god Kanda is a fucking TANK. Just...ripping all those THINGS out and just continuing to attack. Berserker much? Whoa. Isry, I didn't really notice anyone else in this chapter. Haha wat, my psycho!Kanda theory is now canon. :V

D.Gray-Man appears to be getting a little brutal.


----------



## E (Jul 2, 2010)

hoshino getting dropped from WSJ was like the best thing that happened to DGM


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 2, 2010)

E said:


> hoshino getting dropped from WSJ was like the best thing that happened to DGM



Why do you say that? I mean, besides giving her more time per chapter.

Kanda tok some serious hits there. Not to mention that old man has some serious mojo going on. Next chapter should be epic.


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2010)

Stupid PIS, and lol Allen for not letting Kanda slicing and killing Alma

Anyways the chap was overall good, Berserk Kanda owned.


----------



## darkangelcel (Jul 2, 2010)

Allen Walker = <3
EXTREME LOVE!

I really really like the series!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2010)

this chapter looks good


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 2, 2010)

Blade said:


> Stupid PIS, and lol Allen for not letting Kanda slicing and killing Alma
> 
> Anyways the chap was overall good, Berserk Kanda owned.



Kanda didn't look even a bit sane on that last charge. I'm guessing he was pushing his powers to the limit. The Earl mgiht have wanted Kanda to have ended up like Alma did. That's the only reason I could think of why Allen intervened.


----------



## Blade (Jul 3, 2010)

Read the chap.Quite brutal, thing that finally makes the series more serious,Kanda was respect in this chap, he tanked damage and let his berserk rage on. sad thing as i said that he didn't have the chance to kill that son of bitch with his 5th illusion attack.

Idk what Allen is thinking and stopped him, better be well explained and not be a trolling moment.Inb4 14th takes control and kills everyone at his sight


----------



## E (Jul 3, 2010)

lol allen shouldve let alma get killed


----------



## Dementia (Jul 3, 2010)

Kanda is batshit insane.

<3

Definite GAR points.

Bak and Fou are love. And idk what Allen was thinking stopping him, it'd better result in less people dying or something because otherwise it's just stupid.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 3, 2010)

i just wanna see my goddamn lenalee


----------



## Blade (Jul 3, 2010)

Lenalee is busy at owning Lulubell.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, this chapter was a complete clusterfuck, so much happening and very little explanation, more characters popping out of nowhere and more..ugh, just couldn't keep up due to the shit pacing


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 3, 2010)

i woulden't even care if nothing makes sense and the panels are impossible to follow, if my goddamned lenalee was in the manga  a monthly series kills me because she's never there anymore


----------



## Felix (Jul 3, 2010)

I was gona say "inb4 no one understands what the fuck is going on"
But I was too late

Guys seriously, the flashback was kinda hard to follow, but this chapter?
Really?

By the way, I totally wanted to see Allen joing the Noah's


----------



## E (Jul 3, 2010)

i had no problem following the chapter as i eventually figured out what was going on in the flashback, and once you figure that clusterfuck out, anything can get figured out lol


----------



## Sefarian (Jul 3, 2010)

Felix said:


> *I was gona say "inb4 no one understands what the fuck is going on"
> But I was too late*
> 
> Guys seriously, the flashback was kinda hard to follow, but this chapter?
> ...



I know, right? I don't get it, I have absolutely no issues following what's going on, but everyone else seems to be totally confused.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 3, 2010)

Huh? So next chapter is Sept. 4?


----------



## Dark Travis (Jul 3, 2010)

No, if you recall, the 8th month is August


----------



## Dark Travis (Jul 3, 2010)

Who knows, maybe its because they can't call it the August issue if part of August is already past and gone so each issue must cover the whole of the next month (this is a completely wild and uneducated guess so its best not to take it seriously)

Most monthly magazine publications do this all over the world.  Go to your local newsstand, pick up a magazine that only just came out and most likely you'll see the name of the following month on it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 3, 2010)

**People fight*

*THIS SHIT IS TOO HARD TO FOLLOW, YOU GUYS!**


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 4, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK AM I SO CONFUSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 4, 2010)

the manga has hit the bottom after the part 1, it keeps going down and down, there's no end to it. the bitch mangaka is getting worse and worse. JUST AWFUL.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jul 4, 2010)

Yuh-huh. I bet.

Anyway, I enjoyed this chapter! Hoshino has been one to always cram her panels full of stuff, so I can't say that I've noticed any radical changes. Everything is always easier to read in volume format anyway, and that's what I've been focusing on for a while. 

The art was great, a good bit happened, and it was just a nice chapter overall. I just wish there were a feeeew more pages though, like 40-odd.


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

DGM chap brought another confusion huh?



If you read carefully the past arc, then you can pretty much connect what is happening in the recent one.


----------



## Felix (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm understanding everything, really, the flashback chapters were confusing, but it's just connecting dots

This chapter was not confusing at all


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 4, 2010)

good chap, but Im a bit tired of all the lasers... characters in DGM used to have all kind of original powers, yet everyone is shooting laser and ligthning out of their asses nowadays, even Tyki. and too much tumor monsters as well. and yeah, no lenalee, I miss her too.

anyway I liked the previous one more, but Im interested in how this whole fight will turn out, Allen should really join the noahs. and I would like to see more noah fights, cause I dont really like Alma...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 4, 2010)

Forget the story, what i can't understand anymore is the characters art, with each passing chapter the characters are looking more and more the same, this chapter i just couldn't even understand who was in each panel, if it was Allen or Kanda or Bak, etc..., unless is a full body shot they all look the same, and being monthly ain't helping, this chapter lots of characters who look the same appear out of nowhere and i didn't even remember them, much less why they should be there, like that old guy who healed Allen, who hell is he and where did he come from?
I think i really miss the early art, the current one is indeed beautiful but i just can't understand shit.

Other than that it was a good chapter.


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

And btw the next chap will be on August.Don't be confused people.


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

Here.

Link removed


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 4, 2010)

Link removed

Lol since when was Hitler a part of the cast 

And I disagree , Earl . I don't think they're clones . More like.....


CLOMES !

Link removed

Ah so the Earl decided to come out of the closet 


And am I to understand that there's a break ?


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Link removed
> 
> Lol since when was Hitler a part of the cast
> 
> ...



No, it'll be on August regularly.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh okay forgot it was July already


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 4, 2010)

Uh, I understood the past arc quite well that doesn't change the fact that this chapter was a complete mess due to the frantic pacing, with scenes switching back and forth between Allen's battle and Kanda's battle, forgotten characters clogging up the pages with nonsensical drivel (like we're suppose to care) and a overall lack of direction by Hoshino, like she's dragging it longer than it's suppose to be which is ironic since while it was in WSJ DGM had faster pacing. Also the art seems to have degrade in quality now I can't tell which character is which except for the Earl and his cronies and of course the terrible battle layout that Hoshino is infamous for. Overall the content of the chapter was okay but the execution was all over the place


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 4, 2010)

I didn't have those problems , but that's because I never caught up so I just don't realy care if I don't fully understand something .

But what I don't get is how Hoshino chooses to focus on everywhere else but the Earl even when he's talking . We had like what , four panels of the guy this chapter ?


----------



## Atsuro (Jul 4, 2010)

I was confused by who was who since they all looked like. But I could follow the story bits for the most part. I just hope Alma sticks around for a little while longer because I like him.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 4, 2010)

Whose that old guy who has a mark like Squardo on his head again ?


----------



## Atsuro (Jul 4, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Whose that old guy who has a mark like Squardo on his head again ?



I am not sure. I think he was a backup who came to their rescue.


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Whose that old guy who has a mark like Squardo on his head again ?



Nameless random old man?


----------



## Atsuro (Jul 4, 2010)

Blade said:


> *Nameless random* old man?



Isn't that like almost everyone there?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2010)

Blade said:


> Nameless random old man?



he is like lavi a bookman. i think he was in kandas flash back with alma as well


----------



## Felix (Jul 4, 2010)

The old man is "Kanda's" master
He is the guy from the Asian Branch that Kanda met some time ago when we first got to know he kept seeing flowers everywhere


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 4, 2010)

So.....that means he doesn't have a name ?

Cause he's the only one standing out . Even most of the Noahs look rather....bishi .


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

I was joking.

Link removed



it's Zhu.The guy who made Kanda's sword and is head chef of the Asia brunch.


----------



## Atsuro (Jul 4, 2010)

Is it just me or does he look thinner in this chapter? I am guessing it's because he is sacrificing his life energy though.


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

Atsuro said:


> Is it just me or does he look thinner in this chapter? I am guessing it's because he is sacrificing his life energy though.



It was in order to summon his magical golem Atuda (he can use it only once cuz of his old age) and help Walker.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2010)

How the hell are characters even similar in this series? Their clothes and features are so over the top and distinguishable, it's near impossible to confuse with another. Unless androgynous bishie guy looks the same to the complainers

I'm not the biggest fan of this series and never re-read a chapter whether when it was weekly or monthly and i don't have any problems following the art, plot or distinguishing characters, this isn't Ghost in the Shell or Evangelion. And Hoshino always took her time showing secondary character getting fucked over, her pacing was never that good since chapter 1.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 5, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How the hell are characters even similar in this series? *Their clothes and features are so over the top and distinguishable, it's near impossible to confuse with another.* Unless androgynous bishie guy looks the same to the complainers


 Which doesn't mean shit if their faces and body structure are the same and the only character design that stands out in consistency is the Earl's and to a lesser extent the Noahs and that's just because of skin tone


Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of this series and never re-read a chapter whether when it was weekly or monthly and i don't have any problems following the art, plot or distinguishing characters, this isn't *Ghost in the Shell or Evangelion*.


 Yeah because those shows had better character designs and actually EXPLAINED shit as time went by while DGM has horrible character designs and seems to be spiraling downward, that's just you if you "think" you know what's going on. 


Deathbringerpt said:


> And Hoshino always took her time showing secondary character getting fucked over, her pacing was never that good since chapter 1.


The pacing was better while she was in WSJ because she didn't drag out arcs like she's doing now


----------



## Tay (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh wow, people complaining about the chapter, what a surprise. This is really getting old. I've never been confused about what was happening, so I really don't get why some are. 

Also, I can't believe you guys forgot who Zhu and Rouvelier were. They are some of the most distinguishable characters. 

This was a great chapter. It's just like Allen to try to save everyone, but I really hope he doesn't succeed with saving Alma. It would be interesting to see him go with the Earl at some point, too.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 5, 2010)

Tay said:


> Oh wow, people complaining about the chapter, what a surprise. This is really getting old. I've never been confused about what was happening, so I really don't get why some are.


Yeah it'd not like we're on a discussion forum to share different thoughts and opinions without resorting to complete blind fanboyism now is it? Oh wait.


Tay said:


> Also, I can't believe you guys forgot who Zhu and Rouvelier were. They are some of the most distinguishable characters.


Too bad their significance and panel time are too small to really care about


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 5, 2010)

Please forgive me but the latest chapter was so... I got completely lost. Time to read it again, I got till August!

Only wish Hoshino would stop drawing weird faces to the characters at random times, it's like so out of place.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 5, 2010)

Not recognizing Zhu maybe I can understand, but not recognizing Rouvelier is pretty crazy considering he has been the focus of a multitude of recent chapters and has appeared more then most characters since the Ark battles.

Anyway DGM can be a bit confusing at times (though last 2 chapters haven't confused me fortunately) but there is an obvious improvement since the timothy/zombie arcs. I like Hoshino's ability to make truly psychotic characters, and Alma Karma does not disappoint. Story is the most interesting it has been in about 2 years probably.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2010)

since the manga is now monthly isnt that not saying much


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 6, 2010)

i wanna see the 14th already


----------



## Tay (Aug 2, 2010)

Spoilers lead me to believe this will be a good chapter.
It needs to come out already.


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2010)

From the last 5-6 chapters, this is the best so far.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 3, 2010)

holy fuck Kanda!


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2010)

The fight between Berserk Kanda and Allen was awesome.Gore and bloody scenes.To tell the truth Kanda owned.

It seems now Allen turned into his noah form?


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like a good chapter purely because none of those dumb comedy drawings are present. One thing I've always disliked about D.Gray-Man was when some serious events were going down you'd get some silly images to lighten the mood when it felt inappropriate to.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 3, 2010)

Blade said:


> The fight between Berserk Kanda and Allen was awesome.Gore and bloody scenes.To tell the truth Kanda owned.
> 
> *It seems now Allen turned into his noah form?*



nice muthafucking catch. I had to re-read the raw to see it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 3, 2010)

Blade said:


> The fight between Berserk Kanda and Allen was awesome.Gore and bloody scenes.To tell the truth Kanda owned.
> 
> It seems now Allen turned into his noah form?



Looks like Kanda shat all over Allen this chapter. Seems Allen lacked any strength left at the end to suppress his Noah.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2010)

looks like a good chapter allens skin turned dark seems he has become a full noah now. just like how tykki turned full noah after allen stabbed him and know after kanda stabbed allen with mugen he did the same. and looks like kanda stabbed allen when he turned back to look at alma.


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2010)

Kanda was superior.Unless Allen wasn't giving his best shot.Still from what i have seen, Allen lost.Now things are gonna heat up.Alma is gonna die probably.Allen will turn into 14th.
He was so exhausted that he couldn't suppress him.Idk i am curious to see how this will go out.
Also i believe in 2-3 chapters at best to go back at the other exorcists vs noah battles.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 3, 2010)

This was without a doubt the most contrived and anticlimactic fight in the series, about the only good thing about this chapter is Allen succumbing to the Noah in him and maybe becoming the 14th, couldn't care less about the drama with Kanda at this point


----------



## Sefarian (Aug 3, 2010)

From what I gathered, up till the very end Allen wasn't trying to fight, he was trying to stop Kanda and Alma from fighting and getting the snot kicked out of him for it. 

But... yeah. While I like the direction the overall stories going... Kanda needs to just blow up. I'm really sick of him as of this point.


----------



## Felix (Aug 8, 2010)

Holy shit what the fuck was Allen trying to achieve by protecting both sides?
He just got owned... twice.

And now he turned Noah? Fuck yeah


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't keep up with all this. This whole monthly issue makes me forget what happened in the previous chapter

I have no idea what is actually going on any more.


----------



## Felix (Aug 8, 2010)

God Movement said:


> *I can't keep up with all this. This whole monthly issue makes me forget what happened in the previous chapter*
> 
> I have no idea what is actually going on any more.



 
.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 8, 2010)

I started reading only to forget what happened last chapter...why is it like this every month with this manga...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2010)

Felix said:


> .



It's not my fault. Blame Hoshino and Square Jump. It's not like I give a shit about what I remember from the last chapter that much either, the manga has seen better days. It's pretty damn boring at the moment, and the whole flashback left us with way too much information to take in



Emperor Joker said:


> I started reading only to forget what happened last chapter...why is it like this every month with this manga...



It's only natural


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 8, 2010)

Felix said:


> .



Don't get us wrong, I can keep up monthly mangas usually it's just DGM has hit a decline is all...the flashback and the couple chapters after it have made me forget the lead in into the arc itself...I really need to reread through the manga


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2010)

this was a good chapter allen finally turned into a noah


----------



## Kenju (Aug 8, 2010)

It wasn't exactly like Allen was trying to seriously kill Kanda  It was starting to get even until, ya know Alma blasted him from behind? But seriously though this is why Allen is my favorite shonen main hero, because he always goes to such fucking extremes like this.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2010)

decent chapter. Got to see the lengths of Kanda's regen


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2010)

Next chapter seems will be much better.


----------



## Felix (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah I can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2010)

Finally some Noah Allen time


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2010)

Hope he will not revert back to his normal self by some 'magical' way.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2010)

nah I expect he'll remain that way for a while at least


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 8, 2010)

God Movement said:


> I can't keep up with all this. This whole monthly issue makes me forget what happened in the previous chapter
> 
> I have no idea what is actually going on any more.



Gawsh- Got to go reared the entire arc-b/c I'm confused and info is missing in certain place.es......why does this happen ever freaking month!


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2010)

Noah Allen will make his own army.Then he will go in an all out war with Earl.
It would be awesome to see it.



If he turns into an another evil 'boss' things will get more interesting.

At least for some time.

Then Allen would have an inner battle with 14th.I wouldn't be surprised to see it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2010)

What the hell???!?!?? Allen becoming Noah? Kanda became a damn mad guy??? I´m enjoying but at the same time getting annoyed by these last chapters


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 8, 2010)

Why Allen become a Noah? 
Kanda berserk mode is really terriyfing :33


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> Gawsh- Got to go reared the entire arc-b/c I'm confused and info is missing in certain place.es......why does this happen ever freaking month!



I can't understand you.


----------



## E (Aug 8, 2010)

allen's a nigra now


----------



## Starrk1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Im sorry but Allen is a fucking idiot trying to be on both sides of two bloodlusted mutha fuckers who are intending to kill each other no matter what. I mean damn, let Kanda kill that bitch and end it right there; its not there isn't 4 fucking noahs to deal with plus the one who is itching 2 take control of u.


----------



## E (Aug 8, 2010)

everybody wanna be a goody-two-shoe hero and save everybody


----------



## Tay (Aug 8, 2010)

Ahh, good chapter. Hopefully Allen will stay in his Noah form for a while. 

I always reread the previous chapter before I read the new one, so I have no problems with remembering.


----------



## Felix (Aug 8, 2010)

Once you go black you never go back


----------



## E (Aug 8, 2010)

lenalee will be pleased with his new longer sword


----------



## Felix (Aug 8, 2010)

She will love it


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 8, 2010)

If Allen joins the bad guys the next arc will be a rescue arc, mark my words... maybe.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 8, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Finally some Noah Allen time



I've waited a long time myself for his Noah to take over. I also want to see its fighting style ad if it differs from Allen's own style in anyway. 

Kanda seemed like a beast when he powered up. His regen is wicked...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 8, 2010)

E said:


> lenalee will be pleased with his new longer sword



where IS my lenalee?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh Earl you so crazy.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay wtf is going on here


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2010)

This manga needs color. I can never tell what's happening.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 9, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> If Allen joins the bad guys the next arc will be a rescue arc, mark my words... maybe.



This is not bleach, you can stop reading now.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2010)

wonder what powers the 14th will have


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 10, 2010)

Dam I havent read this in some time, since Kanda weird friend was introduced, I think I will start reading this again.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 10, 2010)

What the fuck is going on in D-gray man, its starting to get confusing.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 10, 2010)

Kanda stabbing Allen broke my heart, but if I get some Noah Allen I will be fine.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 10, 2010)

Noitora said:


> What the fuck is going on in D-gray man, its *starting* to get confusing.


It's been confusing for awhile bro, but then again the mangka can't draw battle choreography worth a damn either way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blinky (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay this is probably a very stupid question ... Why does the Earl have a human form ? 

I only caught up recently and kind of sped through . I think I missed something .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 10, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Okay this is probably a very stupid question ... Why does the Earl have a human form ?
> 
> I only caught up recently and kind of sped through . I think I missed something .


Because he's actually human which is why Tyki was surprised at this revelation in chapter 158 when they were at Cryil's party


----------



## Blinky (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh I remember that . So it hasn't really been explained yet ? Good . I thought I missed a bunch of shit .


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 10, 2010)

T7 Bateman said:


> *Kanda stabbing Allen broke my heart*, but if I get some Noah Allen I will be fine.




I hope the 14th breaks kanda's legs​


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2010)

Seriously wtf is going on with this manga now I am so lost.


----------



## E (Aug 10, 2010)

ITT: people need to get their eyes checked, or the pictures are too pretty


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 10, 2010)

E said:


> ITT: people need to get their eyes checked, or the pictures are too pretty


If you think the art in D.Grayman looks pretty than you're the one who needs his eyes fixed


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2010)

the creator of the manga has had health problems in the past that is why her art style changes a lot. she hurt her hand one time and other things.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 10, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> the creator on the manga has had health problems in the past that is why her art style changes a lot. she hurt her hand one time and other things.



Yea, i've heard also thats why the anime ended.​


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2010)

the anime ended becuz she went into the hospital before she went monthly


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 11, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> the anime ended becuz she went into the hospital before she went monthly



Yea, that really made me fall into a deep anime depression


But anyways i will take what i can get to see my allen!​


----------



## Blinky (Aug 11, 2010)

The art ain't bad  .


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Earl  iff he wasn't the devil himself I'd have liked him.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 11, 2010)

You don't like the Earl ?


----------



## Atsuro (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww, I liked Alma, but he's going to die soon. D: The highlight of this chapter was Allen FINALLY becoming e a Noah though.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 11, 2010)

You liked Alma?


----------



## Atsuro (Aug 12, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You liked Alma?



Yes. I liked how scattered his personality and his character design.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 12, 2010)

I hate Alma. He's ruining the manga.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 16, 2010)

D-gray-man is quite good and alright.

Just keep being impatient and waiting for those damn chaps to be updated.

Slow on updating they are V_v


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2010)

So the 14th's name is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nea


 he looks like an intersting mix between Tyki and Allen


----------



## Gabe (Sep 2, 2010)

i like the new spoilers chapter looks good.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

Link to the spoilers please ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 3, 2010)

second post in this thread

Chapter 286


----------



## Blinky (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks man        .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Knowing the 14th's name is all kinds of awesome. Nea sounds kinda nice. Itseems Alma is planning to go real soon.


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2010)

The chapter seems will be good.


----------



## mana2000 (Sep 4, 2010)

It seems no Lenalee again in this chapter.... ;(


----------



## Gabe (Sep 4, 2010)

mana2000 said:


> It seems no Lenalee again in this chapter.... ;(



she will not appear for a while in this ark she seems not to have a connection to anyone in the arc. like kanda has alma and allen the noah so she does not have high involvement it it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2010)

Of course she does, she'll want to mac noah allen of course


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 5, 2010)

mana2000 said:


> It seems no Lenalee again in this chapter.... ;(



She's fodder, deal with it.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 9, 2010)

LQ D.gray-man is out on Photobucket.

Chapter 60


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 9, 2010)

I concur **


----------



## God Movement (Sep 9, 2010)

y u hatin 4


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2010)

God Movement said:


> LQ D.gray-man is out on Photobucket.
> 
> Chapter 60



Low Quality is an understatement


----------



## God Movement (Sep 9, 2010)

Felix said:


> Low Quality is an understatement



It's _that_ bad huh


----------



## Blade (Sep 9, 2010)

New evolved cursed eye?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

God Movement said:


> It's _that_ bad huh



Oh you scanned it ? 

Anyway the pages load slow as shit for me there which is why I didn't bother .


----------



## God Movement (Sep 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Oh you scanned it ?
> 
> Anyway the pages load slow as shit for me there which is why I didn't bother .



Nah, I didn't lol. If I did you can bet that'll look fucking awesome.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Nah, I didn't lol. If I did you can bet that'll look fucking awesome.



Oh okay


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 9, 2010)

He used the eye like that once before. I think it was in his fight with Crowley or just before the Suman Arc began


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Chapter looks fucks awesome


----------



## bURN (Sep 9, 2010)

i would really love to see these recent chapters animated. if they would bring it back i wonder how much would they edit


----------



## Tay (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow this chapter is taking forever to come out.


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2010)

Chapter 48

Chapter is out.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 10, 2010)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't have a clue about what's been going on theses last few chapters . To me this was the most confusing .

Especially this page Chapter 48 
What's going on there ?


----------



## Tay (Sep 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I don't have a clue about what's been going on theses last few chapters . To me this was the most confusing .
> 
> Especially this page Chapter 48
> What's going on there ?



The barrier is breaking.

Those little ladybug things are seals, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 10, 2010)

The 14th's intentions look more dangerous than the Earl's :33


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

Tay said:


> The barrier is breaking.
> 
> Those little ladybug things are seals, if I'm not mistaken.



(stupid question) The barrier for what ?


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2010)

I thought the 14th was a Noah that went against the Earl wish for destruction...
But now I think he is just more dangerous.

Anyway, people are still complaining that they don't understand what is going on?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm not complaining I just genuinely don't have a clue .


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> (stupid question) The barrier for what ?



Chapter 48


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I'm not complaining I just genuinely don't have a clue .



I mean about the story not that barrier thing


----------



## Tay (Sep 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> (stupid question) The barrier for what ?



The Earl put a barrier around the North American branch at the very beginning of this arc, so that no one could come in to help or escape.

I've come to expect people complaining about being confused, although I don't really understand what's so hard to understand. I can try to help but I suggest you go back and reread the past few chapters.


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, that was an interesting chapter.


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2010)

Tay said:


> The Earl put a barrier around the North American branch at the very beginning of this arc, so that no one could come in to help or escape.
> 
> I've come to expect people complaining about being confused, although I don't really understand what's so hard to understand. I can try to help *but I suggest you go back and reread the past few chapters*.



This times 10
People still haven't quite grasped on how the pacing is done by Hoshino now that D.Grayman is monthly, it might get confusing, and don't rush the pages

Go reread the attack on N.A HQ and Kanda's Flashback all in one go, CAREFULLY.

If you (I mean, everyone) still doesn't get what's going on, well just drop the Manga


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 10, 2010)

So allen isn´t becoming the 14th Noah???and whats with that name??? unoriginal I would say


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok, the pacing is confusing but lol, if you read it carefully everything is kinda linked with the other, try to read it carefully (generally i am speaking now)  it's not so difficult.

On topic, the chapter was overall good.

Alma's last resort for ending this, is just self destruction, lol what a worthless douche. Better die and the story go on again.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

Blade said:


> Chapter 48



OOH okay now I get it .



Tay said:


> The Earl put a barrier around the North American branch at the very beginning of this arc, so that no one could come in to help or escape.
> 
> I've come to expect people complaining about being confused, although I don't really understand what's so hard to understand. I can try to help but I suggest you go back and reread the past few chapters.



I think I will re-read the last few chapters . I understood the flashback though I had to take my time .


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2010)

Of course Alma is a giant douchebag, he has a female soul.
And this manga is written by a women, so no sexism here


----------



## Sefarian (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah. Given that it's a monthly, you almost got to read it more like a book and less like a comic. IMO I've found that you have to pay more attention to details and read most monthly manga more slowly when compared to weekly manga. 

--

Glad the Kanda arc is coming to an end. I never really cared much for Kanda and up to this point, and this entire bit has kinda felt overly drawn out. The fact that all of this was a gambit by the Earl to awaken Allen's 14th makes it's place in the manga make a LOT more sense, but it still shouldn't have needed this long.

I've been thinking about it, and it almost feels like we're getting equivalent to weekly jump chapters, just stretched out to fill 30 odd pages per month rather than 15-20 per week. If you read it like that, it doesn't seem nearly as drawn out. Methinks that Hoshino had all of this up to this point planned out pretty much solid and couldn't find much of a way to change it. 

Nevertheless, I still enjoyed it quite a bit. Always have enjoyed D.Grayman.


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> So allen isn´t becoming the 14th Noah???and whats with that name??? unoriginal I would say



Neah?

Noah, Neah?

she just used the e instead of a.






Felix said:


> Of course Alma is a giant douchebag, he has a female soul.
> And this manga is written by a women, so no sexism here



Gtfo Alma.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

But wait.. If the 14th was an enemy of the Earl why does he want to ressurect him ?


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2010)

Blade said:


> Neah?
> 
> *Noah, Neah?
> 
> ...



Nea is a legit Hebrew name


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> But wait.. If the 14th was an enemy of the Earl why does he want to ressurect him ?



To bring more chaos.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 10, 2010)

The 14th should be an enemy but he is not a good guy and maybe he still shares similar aims with the Earl, so it's better to have the 14th resurrected than Allen.


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2010)

Felix said:


> Nea is a legit Hebrew name



Btw this name has a meaning or something? Or it was just a random selection?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 10, 2010)

Blade said:


> Chapter 48
> 
> Chapter is out.



thanks for this.


this chapter was visually pleasing. Nice work, Mangashare.


about the chapter.. why doesn't she want Kanda to know about her being Alma?


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> But wait.. If the 14th was an enemy of the Earl why does he want to ressurect him ?



It has been only hinted:



The Earl and 14th were clearly friends at one point in their lives, the Earl may be trying to get his friend back. That panel demonstrates he's torn between the feelings he has for the 14th and the reality that the 14th indeed betrayed him. Villains in D.Gray-man are sadistic, but also capable of friendship and real bonds. The Noah members crying over Skin's death and Road's breakdown when Tykki is defeated by Allen are probably the best examples.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 10, 2010)

at the Earl. 

Earl: Thank you bitches 
Alma: Fuck you Earl
Earl: Ok mission accomplished, Alma you can die now
Alma: Imma self-destruct AAAAAAHHHHHHHH
Earl: Later Fagggggggggooooooottttttttttttt

Earl always makes these chapters gold 4 me :33


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 10, 2010)

A*ll*en - *ll* = Aen
Aen Spelled backwards = Nea

Nea hebrew definition=Light of David


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 10, 2010)

Quite an intense chapter. Allen transforming into 14th, barrier breaking, Alma self-destructs, Earl laughing, Allen's left eye reacting.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 10, 2010)

good chapter looks like the curse eye mana gave allen might have been to protect him from the 14th trying to take over. cause it was manas image that allowed his eye to evolve and not allow the 14th to take over. the 14th might have been manas brother but allen is manas son and it looks like he is trying to protect allen even if it means stopping his brother from taking over completely.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 10, 2010)

It was a good chapter but I'm kinda pissed we didn't get to see what the 14th could do


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 10, 2010)

Tay said:


> The Earl put a barrier around the North American branch at the very beginning of this arc, so that no one could come in to help or escape.
> 
> I've come to expect people complaining about being confused, although I don't really understand what's so hard to understand. *I can try to help but I suggest you go back and reread the past few chapters.*


Why? It doesn't change the fact that the manga is still horribly paced, the fact that you have to go back BEFORE the monthly serialization began to understand the current buildup in the story doesn't help the case at all


Felix said:


> This times 10
> People still haven't quite grasped on how the pacing is done by Hoshino now that D.Grayman is monthly, it might get confusing, and don't rush the pages


The pacing in the series has always been terrible, it was better in weekly but horrendous in square. It's the combination with Hoshino god awful panel placement break neck pacing that makes it a strain to read.


Felix said:


> Go reread the attack on N.A HQ and Kanda's Flashback all in one go, CAREFULLY.


What are you talking aboutr? The flashback wasn't hard to follow, it was the shit that happened during/after the flashback in the present that was confusing


Felix said:


> If you (I mean, everyone) still doesn't get what's going on, well just drop the Manga


If the majority of the people in this thread are saying that the manga is hard to follow, then there's a problem


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Why? It doesn't change the fact that the manga is still horribly paced, the fact that you have to go back BEFORE the monthly serialization began to understand the current buildup in the story doesn't help the case at all
> 
> The pacing in the series has always been terrible, it was better in weekly but horrendous in square. It's the combination with Hoshino god awful panel placement break neck pacing that makes it a strain to read.
> 
> ...



I know a few users (not from here) that speedblitz read the chapters and then cry that they did not understood what happened


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2010)

> the fact that you have to go back BEFORE the monthly serialization began to understand the current buildup in the story doesn't help the case at all



And why do you assume that everyone does this?

This fucking thing isn't complicated or hard to follow, shit pacing or not. I don't like this series that much but the sheer bitching at how "hard" it is to follow and/or read just blows my mind.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with what Felix and DB say


----------



## Tay (Sep 11, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Why? It doesn't change the fact that the manga is still horribly paced, the fact that you have to go back BEFORE the monthly serialization began to understand the current buildup in the story doesn't help the case at all
> 
> The pacing in the series has always been terrible, it was better in weekly but horrendous in square. It's the combination with Hoshino god awful panel placement break neck pacing that makes it a strain to read.
> 
> ...



Why do you still read this manga if it's so terrible? This is the only website I visit where people seem to have a hard time understanding what's happening.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 11, 2010)

Felix said:


> I know a few users (not from here) *that speedblitz read the chapters and then cry that they did not understood what happened*


Well, that's retarded 
It's more like complaining for the sake of complaining.


Deathbringerpt said:


> And why do you assume that everyone does this?


You realize you're doing the same thing right? I'm just going by what I see in the forum and many others who complain about the same thing and I generally agree that the manga can be hard to follow at times 


Deathbringerpt said:


> This fucking thing isn't complicated or hard to follow, shit pacing or not.


Then why are there people stating otherwise? The series isn't complicated but the narrative along with the pacing has taken a turn for the worse since it's move to Square and the art isn't looking any better as well.


Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't like this series that much but the sheer bitching at how "hard" it is to follow and/or read just blows my mind.


Then why are you even arguing in the first place? 


Tay said:


> Why do you still read this manga if it's so terrible? This is the only website I visit where people seem to have a hard time understanding what's happening.


There's been plenty of websites outside this forum that states the same problem with this series as well, unless they're fans who sit through it regardless


Edit: Yet despite this I actually thought this was the best chapter the series has had since the move, the past few chapters have been easy to follow and I'm glad this arc is heading to an end


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 11, 2010)

People can always wait for an anime to understand things better, personally i found this chapter way more easier to understand than the previous.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't say Ittttttt made me LOL. Sooooooo........ Alma has a vagina right? Could've fooled me. Like one guy said I wanted to see the 14th in action, or at least Allen with Noah powers.


----------



## Felix (Sep 13, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> Don't say Ittttttt made me LOL. Sooooooo........ Alma has a vagina right? Could've fooled me. Like one guy said I wanted to see the 14th in action, or at least Allen with Noah powers.



Alma is male
But the soul they used to make him is a dead Female exorcist one

Basically, the Second's are all artificial bodies made with dead souls of past exorcists. That's why Kanda has memories of a past life of a female he can't remember. That female is apparently, the one "powering up" Alma


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 14, 2010)

If you think about it Hoshino foreshadowed it, what with everytime in his dream kanda would see her, and when he awoke Alma was always there


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 14, 2010)

What the fuck is happening in d gray man

The art is so damn confusing


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

Agreed on the art becoming harder to grasp. It seems like a lot of "inking" is missing.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 14, 2010)

The mangaka has really gotten lazy in that regard despite having a month to finish it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

Well considering she went to a monthly format in the first place, maybe she can't cope with a lot of work due to health issues or whatever.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 15, 2010)

Its the natural conclusion most of the fans have drawn


----------



## Gabe (Sep 15, 2010)

there was a rumor going on that she had gotten sick again. she had messed up her drawing hand a while back she broke it or something wonder if that is what is bothering her again. and that she may take another break. who knows if the rumors were legit or not. but she does seem to still have trouble.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 15, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> there was a rumor going on that she had gotten sick again. she had messed up her drawing hand a while back she broke it or something wonder if that is what is bothering her again. and that she may take another break. ho knows if the rumors were legit or not. but she does seem to still have trouble.



I certainly hope not. I don't think the manga can afford to go downhill any further.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Well considering she went to a monthly format in the first place, maybe she can't cope with a lot of work due to health issues or whatever.





~Ageha~ said:


> there was a rumor going on that she had gotten sick again. she had messed up her drawing hand a while back she broke it or something wonder if that is what is bothering her again. and that she may take another break. ho knows if the rumors were legit or not. but she does seem to still have trouble.



Which was the point of the series moving to Square because of her injury, but I hope she'll get better soon, I don't want D.Grayman to end up like Descendants of Darkness in which the mangaka broke her wrist and the series was put on hiatus for six years


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Sep 23, 2010)

You know what, I decided to follow and read D.gray-man up until the end. I know the manga is still ongoin in which Im very glad of. But hey, is the manga released every week? I really hope it is.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 23, 2010)

It's released on a monthly basis now.


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Some spoiler images from 199. From manga helpers.



*Spoiler*: __ 














Well

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems Kanda is out of the picture as well.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 1, 2010)

I remember the times that I used to care about DGM. Nowadays it's just a convoluted mess.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2010)

new chapter looks good


----------



## Koori (Oct 1, 2010)

Blade said:


> Some spoiler images from 199. From manga helpers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, this is at the beggining of the chapter.


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Kanda and Alma are done/gone.

Allen also is in serious mode this time. His hairstyle changed again. Looks like more 14th's.

Overall it was a good chapter.

It seems the next one is gonna be more interesting.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 1, 2010)

so.. um... what happened???

cuz im kinda lost.. lol


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 1, 2010)

As far as I understand, Allen teleported Kanda and his beloved Alma somewhere via Noah's Arc and declared that he won't let neither the Noa's nor the Church to interfere with them any more.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 1, 2010)

That is confusing, who is dead and is alive?


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Alma decided to self destruct himself and take  Kanda with him as well.

The explosion is done.

Kanda looks almost like a broken 'statue'.

Allen goes towards him and understand finally the reason.

Alma's soul was the woman that Kanda loved.

Alma knew the truth about Kanda through his Noah's powers and turned into Akuma to hide his true identity.


Kanda didn't knew anything for 9 whole years.

Alma's half destroyed body tells Allen that he wants to go where Kanda is.

He is crying etc.

Allen does his favor.

On the way Alma turns into a monster made of Dark Matter.

He wanted to devour Kanda's soul.

Allen does some posing things in his Crown Clown form.

He throws Kanda where Alma is.

Kanda thanks for the first time Allen by calling him for the first time with his whole name.

Then pretty much Kanda and Alma disappeared together in the Ark Gate with Allen's help.

Allen 'closed' the Gate Adara. Then in serious mode and with hairstyle resembling more of 14th's, he said to the others that he will not allow everyone to get in the way generally.

A quick summary.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 1, 2010)

^ lol thank you.

although at the end, it seems like Alma didnt make it.. cuz Kanda was crying...


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

This
This

Both of them are gone pretty much.


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well... to me, Alma's reasoning is confusing. And sounds stupid.
As does Allen's decision.
That isn't about feelings. Sacrifices are to be made for the Holy War to be won. Everyone is expendable for the greater good, no one's safety is guaranteed, no one's feelings should get in the way.
After all, self-control and conquering one's emotions are basics of religious practice.


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Alma was annoying as hell.

Kanda was kinda good character generally i can say.

Now it seems this arc is finally over.

It's time to see some other Exorcists vs Noah fights.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 1, 2010)

So is Kanda out of the story for good?


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Idk if he is done completely, but for this part of the story as it seems, probably yeah.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 1, 2010)

I just want to know if Kanda is dying or not because the chapter didn't really say. Allen looks serious at the end of the chapter. So is he going to go against both the church and the noahs now?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 1, 2010)

Allen was holding his sword still and it seemed he completely shattered the gate. 

Kanda's regen seems serious this arc.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2010)

allen will probably leave the black order and them and the noahs will be his enemies


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 1, 2010)

T7 Bateman said:


> I just want to know if Kanda is dying or not because the chapter didn't really say. Allen looks serious at the end of the chapter. So is he going to go against both the church and the noahs now?



Allen is gonna fuck everyone over, regardless of Church or Noah.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 2, 2010)

i don't give a shit, just make lenalee before you go, or better yet take her with you 

That whole Alma Kanda thing kinda solidifies that Kanda won't be back anytime soon, since he did a full 180


----------



## mana2000 (Oct 2, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> allen will probably leave the black order and them and the noahs will be his enemies



I wonder what some people in Order like Johnny, Lenalee, Lavi, etc will do if Allen leave the Order.... It's interesting though to see Allen do that.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 2, 2010)

This was a very good chapter :33
I didn't like all the flashbacks but i have to admit that this final of the AlmaXKanda thing moved me, and the art with the conception of the dark matter sprouting was really good 
The Noahs trying to pull the Earl back from the Crown Clown belt were so funny


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, what a gay ending to a gay arc, thanks Blade for summarizing it. Didn't care for Alma or Kanda so their plight didn't move me in the slightest, hell I'm not even interested in where the story is heading at this point, if it means that Allen will go against the Black Order and the Noah than that would be a worthwhile plot twist.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 2, 2010)

:snorlax

The latest Bleach chapter was better than this. Can we please go back to arcs like the Noah's Ark?


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

God Movement said:


> :snorlax
> 
> The latest Bleach chapter was better than this. Can we please go back to arcs like the Noah's Ark?



Noah's ark was the best DGM arc easily.

I hope to see more Exorcists vs Noah battles now.


ChocolateBar999, The current arc was the most boring.

I am glad it finally ended. Probably.

Alma was one of the most awful characters ever.

I think it's time to move on a new arc and battles.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 2, 2010)

^Well it wasn't as bad as that retarded Ghost girl arc


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Both of them are awful arcs pretty much.




If now the scenery changes which Exorcists vs Noah battles you wanna see?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 2, 2010)

Eh, I really want to see Lenalee Lee and Lavi again, been almost two years since they got any screentime. Wouldn't mind seeing Bookman as well.


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Lavi was team with Bookman if i remember right?

Those 2 to see them on a serious fight it would be good.

Of course Lenalee again.




Krory also in action it would be good to see him again.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 2, 2010)

^Holy shit, I forgot all about Krory 
And Miranda 
And Timothy........you know maybe it's better I forget about him 

But Cloud is his sensei so...


----------



## Blinky (Oct 2, 2010)

I want to see Krory again


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 2, 2010)

I liked how Hoshino canonized Shounen Ai so subtlety


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

I miss Miranda, Lenalee and Krory.  Who knows when we are gonna see the rest of the team again?  It's gonna take awhile at this pace.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 2, 2010)

You know I'm not sure if i'm the only one but i really torn between the noah and the exorcists i mean they are portrayed like normal family.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 2, 2010)

but they're crazy psychopaths 

They aren't "The Sinners" of Daisuke Moriyama that's for sure


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 2, 2010)

I have trouble reading dgm the art the last couple of chapters has confused the shit out of me


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 2, 2010)

If you need someone to explain it ill explain t


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 2, 2010)

Yaoi Kanda


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 2, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> If you need someone to explain it ill explain t



I need someone to explain it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 2, 2010)

What part did you get lost at


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

A summary i have made in the previous page for the chapter. Some people cleared their questions for what happened.




Blade said:


> Alma decided to self destruct himself and take  Kanda with him as well.
> 
> The explosion is done.
> 
> ...








Kain Highwind said:


> I miss Miranda, Lenalee and Krory.  Who knows when we are gonna see the rest of the team again?  It's gonna take awhile at this pace.




I hope as i said the scenery to change into the other Exorcists vs Noah battles. It would be better.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

Blade said:


> A summary i have made in the previous page for the chapter. Some people cleared their questions for what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I was pretty confused as well.

I want some background on the other Noah.  They are a stylish smooth bunch I've gotta say.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 2, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> Yaoi Kanda



Don't joke like that canute


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 2, 2010)

Its true though


----------



## Starrk1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Im just so fuckin happy that bitch Alma is gone and now we can get down to the real shit. Cant wait 4 the Noah battles.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 4, 2010)

I liked that the Noah still mention Skin Boric.


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I liked that the Noah still mention Skin Boric.



So did I. I'm glad they didn't just forget all about him after his death and it shows that they really care about each other.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 10, 2010)

The more I think about it the more I can't help but think that Tyki's Noah was once in possession of Mana.

I mean thinking about it from an authors stand point, why go through the trouble of having Tyki and Neah look so much alike that you even have characters commenting on it. Why show us a young version of Mana and Neah, and have them so strongly resemble Allen and Tyki. And why place importance into mirroring Allen and Tyki so much?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 1, 2010)

It's so hard to understand whats going on lately

All the characters look like Allen


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2010)

It doesn't help that there are no characters with black hair anymore, for some reason


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 1, 2010)

I spied...lenalee~


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2010)

good chapter everyone already found out that the 14th woke up and lenalee started to cry. and alma is finally dead and without his innocence kanda will become a fallen one cause he abandoned it. and the bookman and lavi are probably on the way to the NA branch to see allen i think they maybe with the 14th they never really seemed part of the black order.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 1, 2010)

Seriously, this manga has become a complete mind fuck, way too many things going on at the same time.

On another note it was nice to see Krory.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 1, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> It's so hard to understand whats going on lately
> 
> All the characters look like Allen



I am so glad I am not the only one that thought this. Everytime a new chapter comes out I feel lost like I missed a chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2010)

i actually do not feel lost reading this chapter


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 1, 2010)

T7 Bateman said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one that thought this. Everytime a new chapter comes out I feel lost like I missed a chapter.



Reading the wikia helps tons, i have to make a few trips there every time a chapter is out.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 1, 2010)

Well that was incredibly gay....

Anyways like every says, the last half was actually pretty confusing nonetheless and still couldn't tell any of the characters apart


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 1, 2010)

Well Allen is about to turn into the 14th...alma died, and all the third tier exorcists died for some reason  oh, and Lenalee


----------



## stevensr123 (Nov 2, 2010)

this manga turned to shit as soon as it became a monthly. such a shame as well.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 2, 2010)

This debacle of an arc needs to end quick. It's been a pretty bad ride.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 2, 2010)

Seriously, how long is this monthly thing going to last. It is going to take Kishi at least 3 years to finish up Naruto, I don't want to be reading D.Gray-man into my thirties.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought that this chapter was much better than the previous batch. I could tell what was going on this time, and everything was much clearer. I enjoyed it! Too bad it's monthly though. I hope it can go back to weekly sometime in the future.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2010)

God this arc just needs to end...while it's becoming at least slightly more easy to follow than previous ones...I still want this arc over and done with.

I also echo the sentiment of hope of this returning to a weekly...but I doubt there's a chance of that.


----------



## RazzT (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm with most. I wonder what Japanese readers think of this...


----------



## Blinky (Nov 3, 2010)

Why isn't anything shaded anymore .


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 3, 2010)

The only two people with black hair are lenalee and miranda and they practically look the same.

I had to ask my friend if that was link at the end that did the binding spell. I honestly thought he looked like Allen or one of the other 15 characters that look the same.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 3, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> It's so hard to understand whats going on lately
> 
> All the characters look like Allen



Agreed



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Well that was incredibly gay....
> 
> Anyways like every says, the last half was actually pretty confusing nonetheless and still couldn't tell any of the characters apart



Extremely gay, this chapter was outright terrible, and only the last half was good


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 4, 2010)

I do miss it when DGM was weekly. It flowed better somehow.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 20, 2010)

Wish this arc would end already. LOL, I When Bak showed up I thought he was Allen, and then Allen lands in front of him, and then my mind was blown. I'm looking forward to Allen going evil or at least less good and ditching the order.


 I don't really understand Alma's deal though. Couldn't she have just approached Kanda and been like, "Kanda I'm the person you've been searching for, the order fucked up and put me in a ugly mans body". Then just have Kanda say something like, "BUTTSEKS"!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 21, 2010)

well yeah, but then what would hoshino write? I mean she's obviously saving the allen and lenalee porn until the very end


----------



## BVB (Nov 21, 2010)

you mean the allenxtyki porn?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> It's so hard to understand whats going on lately
> 
> All the characters look like Allen



we all feel the same way!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 23, 2010)

The biggest problem is that what should be monthly chapters, feel like they're weekly with the lack of content in them. I mean since when does a monthly manga only get 17 pages?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2010)

Since Hoshino started lazing around eating doughnuts in her apartment all day


----------



## God Movement (Nov 30, 2010)

this manga is officially shit

that's all i have to say


----------



## bURN (Nov 30, 2010)

whats going with this manga? the flow is just horrible now ever since it took that break and then became monthly. i hope they make a part 2 the anime so i can actually know what the hell i have been reading for the past 8 months


----------



## Blinky (Nov 30, 2010)

What the fuck was that. 

Oh well at least that arc is over.


----------



## Valtieri (Nov 30, 2010)

I hate needing to reread every damn chapter just to try and remember whats been happening. I hope it doesn't remain a monthly released manga.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 30, 2010)

The artwork is confusing as ever. I don't even try to follow what's happening in between panels anymore.

Well, at least this arc seems over.


----------



## BVB (Nov 30, 2010)

^ me, too.
But it only happens with DGM.. other monthly manga I remember easily what happened before.

Am I the only one who finds that the new art in DGM is utter shit?

The way allen's looking now.. there are panels there I can't differ if it's allen or link.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 30, 2010)

It lacks shading... or something.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> *Am I the only one who finds that the new art in DGM is utter shit?*
> 
> The way allen's looking now.. there are panels there I can't differ if it's allen or link.



Nope. Hoshino's art has definitely deteriorated since her move to Square and whether this is a result of her wrist injury she has sustained is up to question. It's really hard to follow a story in which five characters look the same.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 30, 2010)

So it shifted from Alma being the primary goal, to 14th being the primary goal of the Earl, to a kanda back story, to exorcist extermination, to Alma is actually good but still evil, to the third exorcist extermination, to Allen semi overcoming the 14th, to the earl actually wanting to control the third exorcist, to Allen being imprisoned? 

What the hell is Hoshino smoking?


----------



## BVB (Nov 30, 2010)

wow you actually remembered what happenend in this arc?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 30, 2010)

God Movement said:


> this manga is officially shit
> 
> that's all i have to say



Second this. Does anyone know if there's any summary of the story out there? I don't wish waste my time rereading the last few chapters to refresh my memory.

Oh, and Tim Campy is badass.


----------



## Shade (Dec 1, 2010)

This woman needs either to end this manga, recollect herself and her art and then start a new series or go on hiatus until she can figure out how to write and draw again.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

So what the fuck are you doing again Link? At least now the clusterfuck is done.


----------



## mana2000 (Dec 1, 2010)

So, Earl took the Third exorcists and Allen is imprisoned now?? Okay, I just want moar Lenalee in the next chapter, nothing more.....


----------



## bURN (Dec 1, 2010)

i need a summary on this entire arc because after alma was released i couldn't keep up for shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 1, 2010)

as long as lenalee shows up, i can't give a shit how bad hoshino flubs


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 1, 2010)

> summary on this entire arc because after alma was released


Let me try
*Extended flashback*
Kanda: I WANNA KILL ALMA!
Alma: I WANNA KILL KANDA!
Allen: I WANT EVERYBODY TO CALM DOWN AND HAVE CIVIL DISCUSSION!!!
Alma & KANDA: YOU SUCK! SHUT UP! GET OUT OF THE WAY!!!
And so they fight
Third Exorcists: We hate Akuma so much! We want to kill all the Akuma!
Earl: LOL! NO U R THE AKUMA! <3
And then they were the Akuma. Or, to be more exact - they started to turn into malformed clones of Alma because of his cells inside them.
Allen: Oh noes! My eyes! Can i unsee that?
Earl: TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO!!!
Alma: I am so tragic! I am Kanda's lover's soul in this body! I cannot let him know this! I will turn into Akuma and kill him and die myself! Oh, woe is me!]
Allen: I can totally see through you Alma! Now i will have you and Kanda make up and send you in some quiet place to die.
Inspector: WTF, stop screwing around and kill Alma immediately!In the name of God i for..
Allen: LALALALALALA NOT LISTENING
And so they made up and were sent to die in quiet place
Kanda: Thank you Allen
3rd Exorcists: Oh noes, we are still rampaging even after Alma's death, although no one has a clue that he is really dead except for maybe Earl...
Allen: I WANNA SAVE THEM
Inspector: You damn traitor!!!
Earl: TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO *cough* cough* *hard cough* *heavy breath* *deep sigh* TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO
Goddess: I wanna save Allen, so i will geroivcally shield them and be pwned
And so she was
Allen: Oh, seems like i found a way to save them...
Link: Sorry, am i late? I am late, aren't i? Oh well, guess i'll just restrain Allen then
Earl: Organization sucks, i rule, kthanxbye! Oh, and i will take third exorcists with me, just in case.

The end


----------



## mana2000 (Dec 3, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> Let me try
> *Extended flashback*
> Kanda: I WANNA KILL ALMA!
> Alma: I WANNA KILL KANDA!
> ...


Perfect summary, but you forget about Allen getting imprisoned. 
I hope next arc will be better than this shit. And more Lenalee


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

I hope allen breaks out of prison, kidnaps lenalee and then a timeskip happens and the author can collect her thoughts and get a new beginning. >_>


----------



## akazuki (Dec 5, 2010)

Blade said:


> Noah's ark was the best DGM arc easily.
> 
> I hope to see more Exorcists vs Noah battles now.
> 
> ...



you're right


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> I hope allen breaks out of prison, kidnaps lenalee and then a timeskip happens and the author can collect her thoughts and get a new beginning. >_>



i wouldn't mind that atall


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 5, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> I hope allen breaks out of prison, kidnaps lenalee and then a timeskip happens and the author can collect her thoughts and get a new beginning. >_>



on panel sex plz.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally arsed myself to catch up (I just kind of stopped during the Timothy arc).  It's eh so far, nothing really grabbing me like it did the Edo/Ark arcs.

first off: jesus christ the second exorcist program , that was legitimately disturbing and fucked up.
secondly: Hoshino has gotten slightly rusty, the Earl has gone from genuinely goofy and unnerving to looking like a fat goof.  Also her story telling has gotten ... wonky, I have to read several chapters multiple times to get what the fuck is supposed to be going on.



Also was screwing around with Netflix and decided to give the dub a try, this is my first time watching the DGM anime (and no I have no plans on watching the original subbed, its easier to netflix the dub).  Saw a couple episodes.

Allen: because of his design (I guess) I always had Vic Minogna's voice in my head for him, but Todd Haberkorn does a very good job with the character though in the back of my head I started seeing Allen as Death The Kid.

Not feeling Kanda and the Earl but I can live with them

Komui and Leenalee are pretty good.

I have no opinion on Reever other than  at him having Professor Stein's voice.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool. Hopefully this chapter isn't terrible


----------



## Origami (Dec 31, 2010)

D.Gray-man is an absolute must-read manga. 
It has so many twists and turns. I like it more than Naruto, personally.

It's very capturing and addictive. You can never get enough of DGM. 

​


----------



## God Movement (Dec 31, 2010)

It certainly isn't a must-read at this point. Nor is it capturing and addictive.


----------



## Blade (Dec 31, 2010)

The chapter was decent.


----------



## Felix (Dec 31, 2010)

The last chapter felt like ye old D.Grayman chapters


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 31, 2010)

What happened to this manga? It used to be one of my favorites, but after the Timmy arc, or whatever it is, it just went to hell. The woman who does the series can't even draw anymore. I mean Allen doesn't even look like himself anymore. But the artwork isn't the only thing. During the part where Allen learns about what happened to Kanda and his freind, felt really slow and boring. This is where I dropped it. Is this still happening in the manga?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

This chapter wasn't bad at all, it felt like the old days. Still funky drawing for Allen, but everyone else was pretty decent (Road, Lenalee, Link, the science division). I am interested again because it seems we are moving forward towards the 14th arc especially with this cardinal. Is he actually a Cardinal or an Akuma or a Noah?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2010)

i spied lenalee  but allen didn't kidnap her 

I wonder who the heart could be  its someone in the division, i keep thinking about lenalee


----------



## Blinky (Dec 31, 2010)

This chapter was alright now that I think about it. It's much easier to know whats going on when there isn't any fighting


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> This chapter was alright now that I think about it. It's much easier to know whats going on when there isn't any fighting



That must of been it. Plus I liked the levity with the dinner scene and the chef. It was old D.Gray-man and I liked it. None of that gay emo Alma/Kanda crap.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 31, 2010)

All I can say is that I'm glad I can finally understand what's going on.


----------



## Blade (Dec 31, 2010)

Upcoming rescue Bookman and Lavi arc.



Lol.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

Rescue Bookman and Lavi Arc (possibly Allen)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 31, 2010)

This chapter was good, finally the actions are clear to understand 

Summarizing things up about the last arc :
- The 14th awakened thanks to Kanda's attacks?
- The third exorcists went wild because of the awakening.. but are they all dead?
- The ark now is sealed and forever unusable? 
- What's the point of all the Kanda flashback?
- Kanda is still alive but the Mugen power seems to be extingued 
- Why is Linalee looking like Medaka now?


----------



## Kenju (Dec 31, 2010)

Pretty good chapter

I just hope it can return to being my favorite manga again soon

So

Allen: Locked Up
Kanda: Missing
Lavi: Kidnapped 

so far apart


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2011)

eh this was a step up from the unmitigated disaster of the Alma arc


----------



## Mihomi (Jan 1, 2011)

Really liked this chapter. Hopefully this arc won't be a dissapointment.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

This manga doesnt make sense half of the time  Especially when fighting is involved.


----------



## blux (Jan 1, 2011)

I actually enjoyed this chapter, since we finally get to see some of the other characters like Lavi and Lenalee. The art still confuses me sometimes, but it was better this time. 
I'm pretty sure Kanda isn't dead even if they said he is.

I'm kinda hoping the heart isn't Lenalee (maybe not even Allen); it seems like the obvious choice.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2011)

The chapter was kinda enjoyable, I guess now we know more about Allens feelings


----------



## mana2000 (Jan 1, 2011)

This chapter is easily much better than previous shitty arc. And more Lenalee


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 3, 2011)

The earl


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anyone notice the Pattern between Kanda and Cross? both "disappeared" with fatal wounds, both disappearance left zero traces, and both disappearances left the Innocence without users.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 4, 2011)

Chapter was definitely refreshing. Seriously, it can only go up from here on out, can't imagine another confusing arc like that.



Bubi said:


> This chapter was good, finally the actions are clear to understand
> 
> *- Why is Linalee looking like Medaka now? *



I don't think anyone would mind that.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 4, 2011)

omg its been ages since the last time i read a chapter of d grayman. the last one was when general cross "died". was there a timeskip? allen looked way too different the last time i saw him. and wtf happened to kanda? i thought his hair was black? where the hell is lenalee? or maybe am i missing something? and why are there 2 allen walkers? the other one doesnt have the crowned clown though. and all of the characters have white hair!! wtf 

guess i have to start reading again post cross-has-died arc..


----------



## Stroev (Jan 4, 2011)

Still waiting for Cross to miraculously show up again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2011)

One day  its not like he's dead


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats been the one hope keeping me from dropping DGM. Cross' return will be epic.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 8, 2011)

This manga stopped making sense a while back. Its really too bad.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2011)

It didn't stop making sense. Its just been hard to follw ever since it went Monthly.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 9, 2011)

So I returned to this series now that I heard Alma's Arc finished, hmm I still have a hard time reading this for me battle scenes are like a clusterfuck I need to take time to comprehend wth it's happening.


----------



## Griever (Jan 9, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> It didn't stop making sense. Its just been hard to follw ever since it went Monthly.



I wish it never went monthly 

I still like the series though


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2011)

i can weather anything if lenalee is there


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm still waiting on Cross, but Tyki's been epic so that makes up for it.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 10, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm still waiting on Cross, but Tyki's been epic so that makes up for it.



Yes, this. Cross' return should be big. I forgot all about him for a second. If the author can start writing good again, and not like the last arc, then I'll have something to look foward to.


----------



## Sferr (Jan 10, 2011)

Nah, I don't care about Cross... In fact, I don't even know who I care about here... Lavi, may be...


----------



## mana2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i can weather anything if lenalee is there


Seconded


----------



## Felix (Feb 2, 2011)

Know what?
Enjoyable chapter, I managed to understand everything at the first try while reading from  a cellphone.

But now... Was that Cross in the flashback? WAS HE?
Did the priest kind of imply the Cross/14th were related in some way?


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 2, 2011)

Wasn't it known for long time that Cross and 14th were related in some way?


----------



## Ender (Feb 2, 2011)

am i the only one confused as to wth is going on right now?  or for the past idk how many months


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 2, 2011)

There is nothing confusing in this chapter IMO:
- independent Innocence (that serves the Heart) comes to eat Allen and his Innocence
- it is revealed that he also attacked Cross
- NOAH TO THE RESCUE!
- The End


----------



## Felix (Feb 2, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> There is nothing confusing in this chapter IMO:
> - independent Innocence (that serves the Heart) comes to eat Allen and his Innocence
> - it is revealed that he also attacked Cross
> - NOAH TO THE RESCUE!
> - The End



Wait a second, if that is a flashback back to Cross's death then this is the third force that the Bookkeeper referenced when Cross died.
It all makes sense


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 2, 2011)

This Apocryphos was trying to eat Allen's innocence?
And in the flashback did he attempt the same thing on Cross?

Tyki to save the day


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2011)

Just me or did the art seem clearer this chapter? I am surprised.


----------



## Felix (Feb 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Just me or did the art seem clearer this chapter? I am surprised.



I noticed that as well
It was very easy to follow the chapter


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2011)

Holy Shit, that was pretty epic.

Looks like D.Gray Man is going the path of Supernatural Season 4, with the introduction of an angelic like force as enemies.


----------



## Sferr (Feb 2, 2011)

Bubi said:


> This Apocryphos was trying to eat Allen's innocence?
> And in the flashback did he attempt the same thing on Cross?
> 
> Tyki to save the day



In the flashback it is only shown how Apocryphose pointed a gun towards him and Cross said that he was fooled. Thought it is possible the he did it after he killed Cross.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

So this all but confirmed Cross' demise


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought I had seen guys who look 100% like girls in anime/manga until I saw Jasdero and Devit. What the fuck.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 2, 2011)

From what I understand, the previous Arc and this new Arc is going like this

Alma Karma Arc

*Spoiler*: __ 




- The Earl plots to control Alma, the "First Womb" to turn all 3rd Exorcists into Akuma's to destroy the Order's new tools. In the process, they also wish to awaken the 14th's Memories in Allan.
- Kanda and Alma are humans who had parts of deceased exorcists placed into them to create new Exorcists, the "2nd Exorcists". 
- Alma's deceased parts were from a female, but the memories weren't 100% suppressed.(Why do that to a guy? )
- Kanda's deceased parts were from the lover/friend of that female but successfully had those memories suppressed unlike Alma. 
- Alma was expecting Kanda to die with him, Kanda agreed but remembered why he wanted to live. He then severely injures Alma and survives instead.
- Alma wakes up, looking similar to a Level 4 Akuma. He spots Kanda and declares his hatred, and blames Kanda's for making him an Akuma and not dying together.
- Kanda we know personality is to remove all threats to the Order, even if its a friend. So Kanda tells Alma he's going to kill him again.
- Alma proceeds to go apeshit in response and all Third Exorcists now become full Akuma due to Alma's rage
- Allen intervenes trying to tell Kanda he can't kill Alma, because he realizes the soul inside Alma is the woman Kanda's inserted memories loved. Alma is confused by Allan's persistance in guarding him leaving an opening for Kanda to gravely injure both.
- Allan now on his deathbed, starts losing control to the 14th Noah but regains it after the 14th declares his intentions. Regardless, the Earl has accomplished his goals and left.
- After a long fight Kanda is near death, Alma is near death, and Allan warps Kanda and Alma to a place far from the Order. As Alma dies, Kanda learns the soul inside Alma was that of the woman he loved, Kanda then dies shortly after learning this.
- Allan is arrested for treason, with him contemplating everything in jail.



This Arc

*Spoiler*: __ 




- Allan thinks he is hating the 14th without knowing, and wonders why he betrayed the Noah and why he wants to become the Earl. He then wonders if he would change if he found out. He then starts losing control to the 14th causing him to black out. 
- The Cardinal judging Allan's sentence appears and orders Link to not let Allan fall asleep, else they lose him forever. He then says he will "heal" Allan. We then see a guard's body and learn the Cardinal is connected to the Heart.
- The Earl sees a vision of the 14th being attacked by the Cardinal and sends Tyki and Road to rescue him. The Cardinal put innocence? inside Allan's body to keep the 14th from becoming active, and renders Link unconscious by memory wiping him of his actions. We then see that he did the same to many other guards.
- After Allan attacks the Cardinal, he is happy to see he is able to move due to his spiritual power. He then declares to absorb the 14th leaving "Allan" behind due to being closest to the Innocence. 
- While being absorbed, we see the Cardinal's memories. Cross is held at gun point by, Judgement. Before being killed, Cross says when he first met Allan, he never called himself "Allan" and curses not putting it together.
- Road and Tyki make it in time to prevent the 14th's absorbtion by the Cardinal. Tyki is gleeful because after 7000 years, they have finally found the Hearts guardian.
- We learn that the Cardinal is actually an independent innocence the Earl refers to as Apocryphos. 




We can presume this "Allan" is actually a false personality, created by Apocryphos memory wiping the 14th. Meaning in turn, that the Heart plans to remove the 14th leaving the false personality in control. Why it'd do this? No idea, maybe the 14th is more psycho than the Earl?


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 2, 2011)

First great chapter in a while. I'm liking this new force of enemies. 

Also, the art this chapter reminded me quite a bit of Trigun:


----------



## Gabe (Feb 2, 2011)

good chapter it seems allens personality is fake. wonder if he was the original 14th and the innocence attacked to him. or he is a artificial human like kanda


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 2, 2011)

Best chapter in quite a while.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2011)

no lenalee


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to say though, this was definitely a good and easy to follow chapter and of course the allen x road thing ftw lol. That one seems to be screaming canon all over the place...i'm pretty sure this is gonna happen


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2011)

i wouldn't count on it  Keeping in line with the "gray" theme, its probably going to come down to some kind of choice Allen's got between Road/Lenalee, good/evil sides


----------



## Mastic (Feb 2, 2011)

This chapter was pretty badass. Even in a flashback, seeing Cross was 

Hoping the art is consistent like this so we can actually keep up with what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 2, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Thank you for this summary, as I have found the recent story arcs to be difficult to comprehend and follow. This new arc has me feeling very excited about it.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Yea he did die, but it was at least a good death given to him for being an experiment. 

As for what Inuhanyou said, I'm hoping if Allans personality is indeed truly fake it merges with the 14ths. Black and White do make gray yeah?


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 2, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i wouldn't count on it  Keeping in line with the "gray" theme, its probably going to come down to some kind of choice Allen's got between Road/Lenalee, good/evil sides



Well if we do decide to do the "gray" theme Lenalee is white and Road though she does go in her noah form would be black one could consider her human form white so..in that particular instance we can deduce that Road is a mix of both   Thus we are in agreement that she meets the qualifications


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmm...I wonder if I try to start reading this again if it's getting more clear and consistent.  I hadn't really enjoyed a chapter since the Lv. 4 attacked the base.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2011)

Cross isn't dead yet guys. This just implies it more strongly.


----------



## Volture (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't really read the D.Gray-man manga, since I don't want to spoil it for myself in case the anime returns (different story with the big 3 lol), but man, when I saw the last page... DAMN!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't do it to yourself, the anime probably won't be back anytime soon even if it does make a miraculous return (which i doubt)





TigerTwista said:


> Well if we do decide to do the "gray" theme Lenalee is white and Road though she does go in her noah form would be black one could consider her human form white so..in that particular instance we can deduce that Road is a mix of both   Thus we are in agreement that she meets the qualifications



Well my true belief is that Lenalee is the heart and Allen and her will get together later on since they have feelings for each other anyway, but when you brought up Road i went for a compromise type deal


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 2, 2011)

compromise is always a good thing  was a pleasure doing business with ya


----------



## Sferr (Feb 2, 2011)

With this I actually don't believe that Cross is alive. I mean, this new guy seems to be the one who would make sure that he did his job fine. 
And anyway, I'm really glad that the third party appeared. I'm fed up with Noah.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 2, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Cross isn't dead yet guys. This just implies it more strongly.



Yes, as a person who wishes for tangible evidence before believing what I am told, I shall say that until it is explicitly shown that Cross is dead, he is not.

Also, I have been wondering something for a while now: earlier in the series, the Noah were searching for the Heart of Innocence, the source, and most powerful, of all innocence, but they have not yet located it. Both Allen and Lenalee's innocence have been suggested as possibly being the Heart of Innocence, because of their unusual natures, yet this is not confirmed. Is it possible that the Heart is split into two halves, and that one half resides within each of them? If that is the case, the two halves would likely need to be reunited for the Heart's true power to be unleashed (I shall allow everyone else here to interpret that statement as they choose to, which was somewhat the entire point of me proposing such a scenario), would they not? If so, I am certain that that might not happen until close to the end of the series, as such an occurrence would likely be very dramatic.


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 2, 2011)

Sferr said:


> With this I actually don't believe that Cross is alive. I mean, this new guy seems to be the one who would make sure that he did his job fine.
> And anyway, I'm really glad that the third party appeared. I'm fed up with Noah.



Type of personality doesn't matter. The law of fictions says "It ain't dead until you see the corpse! If he IS dead and you don't see the corpse, then you have been trolled."


----------



## Sferr (Feb 2, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> Type of personality doesn't matter. The law of fictions says "It ain't dead until you see the corpse! If he IS dead and you don't see the corpse, then you have been trolled."



But I have seen the corpse. It's just disappeared.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, as a person who wishes for tangible evidence before believing what I am told, I shall say that until it is explicitly shown that Cross is dead, he is not.
> 
> Also, I have been wondering something for a while now: earlier in the series, the Noah were searching for the Heart of Innocence, the source, and most powerful, of all innocence, but they have not yet located it. Both Allen and Lenalee's innocence have been suggested as possibly being the Heart of Innocence, because of their unusual natures, yet this is not confirmed. Is it possible that the Heart is split into two halves, and that one half resides within each of them? If that is the case, the two halves would likely need to be reunited for the Heart's true power to be unleashed (I shall allow everyone else here to interpret that statement as they choose to, which was somewhat the entire point of me proposing such a scenario), would they not? If so, I am certain that that might not happen until close to the end of the series, as such an occurrence would likely be very dramatic.



They strongly implied something like that in the ark arc with both lenalee and allen's innocence's protecting them unlike everyone else 

That and Lavi openly being confused about these two incidences being the only cases where anything similar has ever happened 

Allen(Robin) and Lenalee were the only two characters in the pilot DGM where they were a lesbian item, so i'm pretty sure they have major importance to the series in some way


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 2, 2011)

Good Chap, very consistent with the last and it was cool to see Tyki being as pimp as usual.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 2, 2011)

I cannot believe i was able to follow things this chapter..wow...I'm liking things


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 2, 2011)

Cross isn't dead till I see him dead. 
I doubt that Ap can kill him. Cross must be somewhere, he's connected to the 14th and the heart. And Brilliant Noahs to the rescue, Tykki pimping , and Road get Allen in check
Love the chapter, with new enermy and The Earl suddenly became 'not as a threat'

Another month to wait.... Cant it go back to weekly..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2011)

I just noticed that if you look back, whenever the Order references the war with the Earl, they always explicitly say the Earl, The Noah's, or The Akuma's. But whenever the Earl and the Noah's mention the war, they never say "the war with the Exorcists" they say "the war with the innocence" so this really was foreshadowed from the very beginning.

My theory is that The Heart of the Innocence is just like the Apocryphas, sentient Innocence. We've seen the Earl mention that The 14th had joined forces with the Innocence, and he could'nt understand why. My guess is that this was planned by The Heart and The 14, The 14th reverted into a little boy I.E. Allen, and The Heart split itself between Allen and Lenalee, now they're probably just waiting for the opportune moment to gain there second wind and take out the Earl.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone else believe that it is a coincidence that Rouvelier strongly resembles Adolf Hitler, or did Hoshino deliberately design him in such a manner, which an extremely strict personality, a zealous desire to eliminate those who he perceives as evil, and his hairstyle and mustache? I definitely believe that she made Rouvelier resemble Hitler intentionally (of course, this series is set at the end of the nineteenth century, so Hitler would still be a young child at the time of this story, if he even exists at all, as this series is set in an alternate time line from our own).



Inuhanyou said:


> Allen(Robin) and Lenalee were the only two characters in the pilot DGM where they were a lesbian item, so i'm pretty sure they have major importance to the series in some way



There was a pilot chapter of _D.Gray-Man?_ Where might I be able to find it?


----------



## mana2000 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice chapter. Nice to see Road and Tyki trying to rescue Allen. And Cross is great although only in flashback.... Hope this will improve from that previous confusing arc. 
No Lenalee though


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2011)

When does lenalee come back?


----------



## Survivor19 (Feb 4, 2011)

Erm... why are they trying to rescue Allen anyway?
I can't see any reason for us to percieve new character as villain. In stark contrast, those two Noahs are villains through and through.
I hope the short bitch dies horribly.


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 4, 2011)

Survivor19 said:
			
		

> Erm... why are they trying to rescue Allen anyway?



Because Allen is The 14th and they want him on their side.



			
				Survivor19 said:
			
		

> I can't see any reason for us to percieve new character as villain. In stark contrast, those two Noahs are villains through and through.



Both seem like villains. Quite often there is more then one faction of villains in the stories.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you even bothered to read the series at all?


----------



## Survivor19 (Feb 4, 2011)

> Have you even bothered to read the series at all?


Me? Yup.
But Alma arc has almost bleached my memories.


> Because Allen is The 14th and they want him on their side.


Is that so?
Road IMHO is more interested in Allen then 14th. And Noahs minus Earl seem to hate their wayward brother with passion anyway.
Tiky is just... fabulous, and not in a good sense of the word.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 4, 2011)

Survivor19 said:


> Erm... why are they trying to rescue Allen anyway?
> I can't see any reason for us to percieve new character as villain. In stark contrast, those two Noahs are villains through and through.
> I hope the short bitch dies horribly.



Tyki didn't save Allen per say, he saved the 14th. The Earl foresaw the 14th was being attacked, they just managed to make it in time to stop him from being fully absorbed by Apocryphos (the gray draining from Allan)

I agree, Apocryphos just looks like a villain is all, but in actuality what hes done is necessary evil from what we've seen. Forcefully dispatching people by wiping their memories of him, inserting innocence into Allen to prevent the 14th from taking over. For all we know when he used Cross's judgement innnocence he may have only made a false death for Cross.


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 4, 2011)

Survivor19 said:
			
		

> Is that so?
> Road IMHO is more interested in Allen then 14th. And Noahs minus Earl seem to hate their wayward brother with passion anyway.
> Tiky is just... fabulous, and not in a good sense of the word.



We have seen that some hate him. But even if they all hated him, the Earl is their master and his orders are absolute: if he wants him saved, you save him.
Road has a reason to save both Allen (as she likes him) and 14th (as Earl commands it) so again, she has a reason to save him.


----------



## Alethiar (Feb 5, 2011)

First, go Road! See how she easily calmed down Allen? 

For the ones who don't understand the part where Cross said that Allen wasn't calling himself "Allen" in the past, it is explained in the 3rd D.Gray Man Novel that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen never really had a name: in the circus he was called "Red" because of the arm, and also hated for it. Mana's dog's name WAS ALLEN, and he befriended the dog. Then the dog got ill and the manga scene where the dog died and boy!Allen spoke to Mana happened.
Then some day when boy!Allen was doing his show at the Circus, he met Cross, that asked him if his name was Allen and told him to stay away from Mana. 



So the part where Cross knew the name Allen before Allen himself is quite strange: is the connection between Cross and the Earl even deeper than it seems?

PS If you guys want the complete story of Allen's past, just write something here or send a pm, I'll post it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 5, 2011)

POst the complete story NOW! please


----------



## Alethiar (Feb 13, 2011)

*Reverse summary - like it? some greenreps are appreciated!*

Sorry for the wait, my Laptop was at home and I didn't have my files with me so I didn't remember all the details. It's a long part, so I'll put it in some spoiler tags.

So, Reverse 3 summary; it's 2 different stories: 
The first tell us about Lou Fa visit to the Order because she wants to see Allen again (this is post-Timothy arc and the accuse of heresy); 

*Spoiler*: __ 



she basically goes around the base, finds the other Exorcists and Bookman tell her to forget about Allen, since he already kissed Road; 
Lou Fa freaks out.
Bookman tries to calm her down by telling her that it doesn't count, after all he kissed Kanda on the lips while drunk (and kanda being 13 years old).
Kanda freaks out.
She tries to find him before she has to go back at the Asian Branch, and when she sees him she embraces him hoping to stay that way for eternity.



The second one is about Allen's past, and the one I think people here are most interested in :

*Spoiler*: __ 



As I said, Allen didn't have a name at the beginning, but the people at the Circus called Red Arm, and also hate him, most of all Cosimo, an artist of the circus. Red Arm angst.
He finds Mana's dog, plays with him for a while but is cautious, since he knows that the dog and his owner will leave sooner or later and that will hurt him.
Meanwhile Cosimo wants Red Arm to feed the dog glasses' shards, because Mana and the dog are more liked than him (wonder why); Red Arm refuses and get beaten, cue angst.
Then Red Arm hurts the dog by mistake (wanted him to go away before the separation-hurting started), the dog stop going near Red Arm and he suffers more and more. This will continue for all the story.
The dog forgive him and his owner Mana, whose behaviour is that of a crazy loony person, tells Red Arm the dog's name: *Allen* (gasp!)
While Red Arm and Mana are doing an improvised performance on the streets, Cross appears from the public, asks Red Arm if his name is Allen, and tells him to stay away from Mana.
Mana is told by Red Arm and goes crazy, trying to find Cross thinking it may be his little brother (re-gasp!)
Mana starts telling Red Arm his life story: he is seventeen years old, he woke up one day looking older like that and he and his brother were chased by the Earl.
Cosimo meanwhile killed the dog and framed Red Arm,  that tries to beat him, but being too small doesn't do anything; the circus' owner believe Cosimo and order Red Arm to be locked in the beast's cage.
Red Arm escape the grabbers and punches Mana, asking him why he isn't angry. Mana answers that tragedy can only bring the Earl around. Red Arm get locked.
The public meanwhile start cheering, but that's strange, since all artists are in the backstage; The Earl is on stage! Mana shudders and the Earl look at him creepily.
Akuma appears, they start killing, Cross was in the public and kills them.
Cross then goes to the lion's cage where Red Arm is locked - and almost eaten by the lion - and frees him just before going crazy angry with Red Arm! It looks like he want to beat/kill him but Timcampy stop Cross.
Cross tell Red Arm that it's all his fault those events happened, and to stay away from Mana.
Red Arm run away and come back the day after, finding Mana; Mana is even more crazy, and calls him Allen, asking where did he put the tail and when he got so big.
Red Arm angst, again, before deciding to travel with Mana and taking for himself the name 'Allen'.




(PS: this is Mana without facepaint - and child!Allen too - , who does it looks like? Gasp again!)


So, while the last chapter's sentence about the 'Allen' name that wasn't his at the time makes sense with this, we are left with many other questions:

Cosimo, WTF?!
the dog had the... but then Cross thought that... and after that Allen became Allen... Uhhh???
Cross and Mana? Tyki and the 14th? *look at the pic* Mana and the Earl? Wasn't Mana the 14th's brother?
Cosimo, seriously, WTF?!
Mana's growth's spurt?

Do you think you have the answers? Please share guys, I'm kinda confused and I read the thing...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 13, 2011)

My take on it:

The Noah Clan and The Heart of the Innocence are intangible beings, let me explain this better. Note that this is a fairly large stretch, but its the most I can come up with, with the information at hand. The Noah Clan was at one point a singular object of malice and likewise the Heart of the Innocence was at one point a singular object of Purity, at one point these two objects gained sentience, and thus Allen and Lenalee's, as a singular being, became the Heart and The First Noah became the Earl.

Both however could not exist in the physical realm long without a compatible-Adam. Adam could use both the Heart and The Noah-but neither power was content with sharing a singular vessel, thus they replicated likewise sentient beings-The Noah Clan and the Apocryphos. In the aftermath of the War between the two, The Noah Clan is annihilated, leaving behind a tainted humanity that carry there genes, and the Original Noah object, which I will refer to as "The Millennium Earl" was sealed away. While on the flip-side, The Heart divided itself into two "The Crown Clown" and "The Crystal" and the remaining innocence lost sentience and were scattered into the winds.

Thus begins a Cold War of sorts between "The Millennium Earl" and "The Heart" both are on a race to gain compatibles, and essentially obtain the new vessel to house there powers, a new Adam.

Now fast forward, even though the other Noah's had passed on there genes onto humanity, it would take for a decendant of Adam to be born, in order for the Millennium Earl to exist fully in the World Once more, this is where the Akuma come into play. As we know the Dark Matter of the Akuma are infact a piece of the "Millennium Earl's" soul. Thus this is how "The Millennium Earl" mentioned at the circus, came to exist. By feeding off the sorrow in man's heart "The Millennium Earl" was capable of existing, more as a phantom than anything else in our world. Thus the secret of the Akuma is that they keep the Earl alive. I will now refer to the fat Earl we see from the beginning of the series as "Phantom Earl"

Finally two decendants of Adam are born, Mana and Neah. On one side, Mana is capable of manifesting Adam's true power, and on the Otherside Nea has become compatible with half of the heart "Crown Clown." The "Phantom Earl" however has grown bold or perhaps even ignorant of its true existance since it is merely a detatchment of the true "Millennium Earl" it see's in Mana a chance to obtain dominance over its Truer counterpart, and see's Neah as a threat for the return of the True "Millennium Earl."

This is when the "Phantom Earl" takes a group of evil mages, The Skull's, underneath his wing. They devise a magical spell of some-sort that will age Mana into a true vessel of Adam, in exchange for reducing Neah into a amnesiatic child-a Youth for Age exchange.
Thus the "Phantom Earl" allows as much of himself as possible to merge with Mana, while allowing a small fragment of himself powered by the Akuma to exist. This is why we see Mana slowly losing his mind. 

However not planned by "Phantom Earl" was that with Nea in his child induced state, the "Crown Clown" also went dormant, thereby allowing the Original "True Millennium Earl" to enter Neah's body.

Afterward's "The Phantom Earl" possessed Mana, and Neah's child-body, known as "Red Arm" meet by some stroke of Fate. Cross having heard the Legend of the boy named Allen destined to destroy the Millennium Earl, comes by, and presumes "Red Arm" is in fact the "Allen" of Legend. A small mistake or ultimately not, on his part. Finally red arm takes the name "Allen" and travels with Mana who is steadfastly approaching the critical stage of combining with "Phantom Earl", when the day comes, the "Fragment Earl" comes before Mana and Allen and using his Sword appears to have slain Mana before Allen's eyes.

However the power of the Earl's sword is to Collect or Combine, while Allen's sword Seperates and severs evil. In what seemed like an attack, the fragment Earl did infact kill Mana's soul, but also combined itself with a fully realized "Phantom Earl" now in the Vessel of Adam. Thus making this Earl just as powerful, if not more so with the power of the Akuma's, than its Original counterpart. However an unexpected draw back came with this merger, Mana's memories-this is why we see the Earl having nightmares and having feelings of betrayal.

This is when Cross finds Allen, and the rest is pretty much history. This explains all the key components of the story, The Skulls, The Akuma, why There was never originally a "14th" noah.

Its the best I could come up with

EDIT: Also, While The Noah's and The Apocryphos are true detatchments of "The Heart" and "The Millennium Earl"-Akuma's are detatchments of "Phantom Earl" and Equipment Type Innocence, are detatchments of "The Apocryphos" while Parasitic Innocence are simply dormant Apocryphos.


----------



## bURN (Feb 13, 2011)

well damn i think im still confused


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 13, 2011)

So we pretty much got a few answers and a bunch more questions.  The Mana/Earl connection is definitely fascinating though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 13, 2011)

Also I think Cross may have been the previous leader if not simply a member of the Skulls when The Earl enlisted them for help, and may in fact be the one responsible for Mana's aging and Allen's youthing, by somehow sabotaging the spell that was was going to be used on them, instead of them both being outright killed. Perhaps Cross became sympathetic to Mana and Nea-which would account for his connection to them, as well as his mastery over the magic the Skull's use and his ability to turn Akuma's good.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn that an awesome analysis Avant. +reps.

And this definitely will makes things even more interesting if it turns out to be somewhat true.

Thanks for thesummary Alethiar.


----------



## Alethiar (Feb 13, 2011)

The strangest and yet interesting part is certainly Mana-Earl looking almost identical. 

We know that the Earl was around since the Flood, and that all humanity descends from the Noah Clan - or at least that's what they say. So either Mana was around at the same time and is, in fact, the real brother of the Earl and Mana consequentely being... dunno, the 3rd brother / a very close friend and for that called brother... 
or...
Mana is a descendent of the Earl, and as some manga go (disregarding most of the modern genetic research), that leaves him with the look of his ancestor.

That could also be said for the Tyki-14th; that is complicated by the fact that the 14th was not even a Noah at the beginning - at least according to Wisely's Noah's memories - and still is looking like Tyki.

The persons that could explain everything are Road - the only one surviving from the previous generation -, the Earl - present from the beginning -, and probably the 14th and Cross - even if I don't understand why the last one was around since Allen was Red Arm.

[REDACTED] I just deleted some text because I found a plausible explanation for some of this; Cross didn't met the 14th and Mana, he is their brother! That explains why he knew them, the reason of the promise to take care of boy!Allen, the anger he gave to him when he caused the Earl to reappear near Mana, and the thought that Mana had that Cross was his brother!
It has only a weak point: Mana is seventeen - that's what he says, and he was going crazy when he said it - and thought Cross was his brother. His *younger* brother. What, did Cross became exorcist while being less than seventeen?

[REDACTED 2]Nevermind, he could have aged just like Mana - but that implies that the womanizer Cross we know was really 20-something years old. I'm confused...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 13, 2011)

Wait so Cross, Mana, and The 14th are all brothers?


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 13, 2011)

It would certainly explain some things if he were, but I doubt it.  If only because it would seem a little too soap opera-y at that point.  There was already the revelation that the 14th was Mana's brother, do we need something so similar for Cross?  There has to be another explanation somewhere.

I'm totally willing to buy the Mana == Earl/part of Earl/Earl's vessel/descendant of Earl/Earl's doorman/Earl's maid when he was a baby/Earl's whatever thing though.  The resemblance there has to be for a reason.


----------



## Alethiar (Feb 13, 2011)

Unless it is a Red Herring... and then Hoshino-sensei start laughing like mad when, suddenly, Rocks Fall and Everybody Die 

Jokes apart, there is a link, and it's a good plot point if we cannot come with a credible explanation... let's hope it's not a ridicolously convoluted and improbable one. You know, pulling a Kubo


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 3, 2011)

pretty epic chapter. D gray is finally kicking into gear, Allen uniting with the Noah seems like a good idea at this point.


----------



## Felix (Mar 3, 2011)

I enjoyed this chapter.
Poor Road was kicked in the tits


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 3, 2011)

Allen is better off with Noahs than those losers


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2011)

I sure hope Lenalee goes after him :/ Everyone is dissappearing on her, soon she'll be the only main exorcist even with the order.

go get your man lenalee! <3

Also, Johnny's reactions seem oddly focused on, hope he's not supposed to be the heart..that would be way too easy


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2011)

NOOOO!!

Wait yes!!

This is why D.Grayman should be a weekly manga. I can't stand the thought of waiting for such epicness once per month. 

Really good chapter.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

So Cross really is dead


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 3, 2011)

No I still have doubts about that


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

Allen confirmed it  Thats why he was so pissed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 3, 2011)

seeing it in mind and seeing in it for real is different things,i still think theres a twist


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

I shall be as optimistic as you.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2011)

Cross couldn't possibly have such a silly death.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 3, 2011)

Cross is still alive, dont doubt it.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 3, 2011)

Apocryphos is thorough and has been around for 7,000 years protecting the Heart innocence and *destroying* Noah. From the way he infiltrated the order, to the way he was slowly ripping the 14th gene memories out of Allan, to the way he blitzed and handled Tyki. 

He's got power, speed, intelligence, and vast years of experience that allows him to turn the Noah, who are akin to Level 4 Akuma on crack to near fodder. As much as I dislike it as well, Cross Marian is dead and you guys have to deal with it. Its pretty funny that an atrocious looking entity is actually a good guy, hoping Allan will see he's being used and snaps out of it.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't you just love reading a manga chapter with absolutely no idea what is going on? I don't have a bleedin' clue what just happened, but I like D.Grey-man already. Allen looks like a badass.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 3, 2011)

What dont you understand?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> What dont you understand?



I've only read Chapter 200~205, so most of it. Although, just out of curiosity, who is the "14th" that everyone keeps mentioning?


----------



## Drakor (Mar 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I've only read Chapter 200~205, so most of it. Although, just out of curiosity, who is the "14th" that everyone keeps mentioning?



The 14th is the Noah who appears in like Chapter 136 or something. Its best to read from chapter 1 to get a full grasp on the mangas plot, otherwise you'll run into spoilers everywhere.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 3, 2011)

Chapter was epic and seeing Allen's situation we might see a training arc with Alleen using his Noah powers perhaps?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2011)

Or MAYBE Lenalee will follow him after all???  Y/N


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Drakor said:


> The 14th is the Noah who appears in like Chapter 136 or something. Its best to read from chapter 1 to get a full grasp on the mangas plot, otherwise you'll run into spoilers everywhere.



Is the art the same as this all the way through? 'Cause I _really_ love the style...


----------



## Drakor (Mar 3, 2011)

Its pretty much the same but theres this one chapter...I wish I knew the chapter that it gets ridiculous but, slowly the Author reverted back to the style we like


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Tyki is awesome.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 3, 2011)

Tyki and Cross are the two pimps of this series. Lyra seriously read this from Chapter 1. Its a good series.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

Now im hoping Tyki and Road dont get destroyed at the end :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 3, 2011)

Road & Allen is canoon not lenalee. shes like sakura v2


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 3, 2011)

Lenalee save him? You mean... after she hears that he ran away with Road XD ?


----------



## Koori (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2011)

Man I can't even joke about the breakdown in storytelling in this series anymore.  Everything just seems muddled, which is a shame because the Apocryphos concept is halfway interesting


----------



## Blinky (Mar 3, 2011)

My god how dull has this gotten.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 3, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Tyki and Cross are the two pimps of this series. Lyra seriously read this from Chapter 1. Its a good series.



Nah, it *used* to be a good series.



Kilogram said:


> Man I can't even joke about the breakdown in storytelling in this series anymore.  Everything just seems muddled, which is a shame because the Apocryphos concept is halfway interesting



Agreed

Horrible. Just...

urgh


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 3, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Nah, it *used* to be a good series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. It used to be my fourth favorite manga, but man has it fallen. I'm afraid to read the new chapter.


----------



## Blade (Mar 3, 2011)

The new chapter was good.


Still, i haven't seen an arc so far comparable with the Noah's Ark arc.


Noah's Ark arc was the best arc of the series.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 3, 2011)

We need weekly.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 3, 2011)

Blade said:


> The new chapter was good.
> 
> 
> Still, i haven't seen an arc so far comparable with the Noah's Ark arc.
> ...



I agree 100% with this.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 3, 2011)

its like the Earl is not evil anymore


----------



## Drakor (Mar 3, 2011)

It fell off after the Level 4 Akuma Arc actually, I'd say its starting to return to its former glory albeit slowly. We learned many things that answered questions, and only suffered with a few bad chapters. (mainly Alma Arc )

Hopefully it won't be like Bleach where it falls off continues to be trash until it turns trollish.


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 3, 2011)

I started reading D. gray man last month and finally caught up today 
I agree that as the story went along it became more confusing but I still like it.
I think Cross is dead and if he is not no wonder he left his anti- akuma weapon cuz of aprocryfos.
I just can't help but hate the order... even if they are supposed to be the "good" guys they have a horrible way of doing things.
The only way I see Allen escaping is if he uses the ark cuz to me they don't stand a chance.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 3, 2011)

About that, I never have been confused and don't understand what's been confusing readers. Is it about the 14th that obfuscates people or the method in which Akuma are made?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> We need weekly.



No, definitely not. Monthly manga are almost always considerably better than weekly manga. Vinland Saga is the perfect example of a manga that got _better_ because it moved to a monthly release schedule.



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> its like the Earl is not evil anymore



I don't know much about him, I've got 199 chapters to read after all, but who says he has to be evil? I mean, it looks a lot like Noah could be the good guys. Perhaps it is the Black Order itself that is evil and not the Noah Family - that Apocryphos didn't exactly seem like a nice guy, af'er all.


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 3, 2011)

Lyra said:
			
		

> No, definitely not. Monthly manga are almost always considerably better than weekly manga. Vinland Saga is the perfect example of a manga that got better because it moved to a monthly release schedule.



That would depend on the author and the author's style of writing and drawing. There are quite a few manga that I can think of wouldn't profit with monthly releases (as the authors use the time and page limit well... and the flow of story has to change if you change the release interval).



			
				Lyra said:
			
		

> I don't know much about him, I've got 199 chapters to read after all, but who says he has to be evil? I mean, it looks a lot like Noah could be the good guys. Perhaps it is the Black Order itself that is evil and not the Noah Family - that Apocryphos didn't exactly seem like a nice guy, af'er all.



Yeah... a good guy... slaughters innocent people and is a good guy...
While Exorcists are not good guys either and even if Earl has an ulterior motive, the fact that he is evil doesn't change.


----------



## Survivor19 (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope that damn traitor will be exterminated with extreme prejustice.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 3, 2011)

DGM fell off hard after the level 4 introduction and the long hiatus.

This chapter was only decent because of the Noah. If the story focuses on them for a while instead of all those sidecharacters and sideplots which nobody gives a damn about things, then might actually start to get interesting.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 3, 2011)

F tose fodders. unless its Lavi or Yu or generals
I LOL Hard at the zombies chapter


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't trash lenalee, and don't compare DGM to Naruto.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 3, 2011)

DGM was infinitely better when it was weekly as opposed to monthly.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 3, 2011)

> No, definitely not. Monthly manga are almost always considerably better than weekly manga. Vinland Saga is the perfect example of a manga that got better because it moved to a monthly release schedule.



And D Gray Man is the classic example of a move to monthly making it worse. Even the art is worse.


----------



## Markness (Mar 3, 2011)

I started reading the series a while back and it has helped me get out of another manga slump like I had before I discovered Houshin Engi. I originally shrugged it off as it just seemed like just another shounen battle manga on the surface but after seeing the Lovecraftian and Bradbury-esque influences when I decided to look again, I ate my words.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2011)

God Movement said:
			
		

> Nah, it *used *to be a good series.


Yeah it's very sad what's happened.  I LOVED the Ark Arc

then this



			
				Lyra said:
			
		

> No, definitely not. Monthly manga are almost always considerably better than weekly manga. Vinland Saga is the perfect example of a manga that got better because it moved to a monthly release schedule.


The move to monthly has done jack shit to improve DGM, hell the page count she puts out is only a bit more than her weekly output.  Overall quality of art has not gone up either, if anything the edge she had is lost.


----------



## Tay (Mar 4, 2011)

Seems like every month instead of discussing the chapter, people on here discuss how bad things have gotten. I'll agree that it was better on a weekly schedule, I'll even agree that the Alma arc wasn't as good as previous arcs, but I don't really understand why people continue to read something they don't enjoy reading? Personally, I stopped reading everything I used to follow due to lack of interest, besides DGM. The story is great and things have picked up in the last few chapters.

I miss the discussion that this thread used to have when it was weekly.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2011)

> I don't really understand why people continue to read something they don't enjoy reading?


It's not causing me physical pain.


----------



## Tay (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I'd hope not.

I didn't stop reading Naruto because it was causing me physical pain, either. I stopped reading it because it was no longer interesting to me. Of course people can have their opinions about something, having differing opinions is what makes discussion great, but it's been the same thing nearly every month from the same people.


----------



## Mangopunch (Mar 4, 2011)

I for one, would like to state that I am thoroughly enjoying the current chapter. It has stirred in me a deep interest that made me remember why I liked this manga. The artist's got a nice style back that seemed to have gone when she injured her hand. The art is really really sweet. The plot is moving in interesting directions. 

Best of all for me, it gave me back my suspension of disbelief. For a long time, I've wondered after the noahs decided to own everyone on a whim and was like, lol we're in your base killing ur doods whenever we feel like, why the war was still going on? The odds are clearly stacked against the protagnoists if they have trouble fighting against lvl 4 clone mooks. BUUUT, that's all been cleared up for me with the existence of independant innocence like the apocryphos. Now I understand why the Earl didn't just end the war by zerg rushing the organization.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 4, 2011)

It's a real shame that Hoshino suffered that hand injury. It may not be very noticeable but I think she has been improving slowly but surely. Hopefully she can get back to her standards before the injury.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 4, 2011)

This chapter wasn't bad, people just like to rant.


----------



## mana2000 (Mar 4, 2011)

Save Allen from the noahs, Lenalee!! 

Seriously, somehow I found the plot starting to be interesting again after that chaos named Alma arc. Hope Hoshino will improve again to the Noah Ark arc quality.... And now I wonder if we'll get the story from Noahs' perspective.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 4, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> I for one, would like to state that I am thoroughly enjoying the current chapter. It has stirred in me a deep interest that made me remember why I liked this manga. The artist's got a nice style back that seemed to have gone when she injured her hand. The art is really really sweet. The plot is moving in interesting directions.
> 
> Best of all for me, it gave me back my suspension of disbelief. For a long time, I've wondered after the noahs decided to own everyone on a whim and was like, lol we're in your base killing ur doods whenever we feel like, why the war was still going on? The odds are clearly stacked against the protagnoists if they have trouble fighting against lvl 4 clone mooks. BUUUT, that's all been cleared up for me with the existence of independant innocence like the apocryphos. Now I understand why the Earl didn't just end the war by zerg rushing the organization.



this X 100000

I seriously dont see why people are complaining. Granted the alma arc was nothing to write home about, but this current arc is pretty nice, IMO.


----------



## Survivor19 (Mar 4, 2011)

> The odds are clearly stacked against the protagnoists if they have trouble fighting against lvl 4 clone mooks. BUUUT, that's all been cleared up for me with the existence of independant innocence like the apocryphos. Now I understand why the Earl didn't just end the war by zerg rushing the organization.


This.
Although... it may sound strange, but i think i would've liked if there were more mook waves instead of _fabulous_ Noahs.
I think it must be noted that Allen's loyalties are all wrong. They are to Cross rather then to the order - and that is wrong; for a soldier loyalty to the cause must go first.
Sure, his uncertainty as to where his loyalties lay are one of the core parts of his characters - but on a personal level i am dissatisfied in how he is changing. Determination and grim bitterness are the way to go, not shizophrenic sympathy to the enemy and disgust at his own superiors.
Also, what is that thing with A.'s reaction at Allen? To stop dead in tracks and start yelling in the face isn't exactly the best method of... anything, really
...
i am rambling, aren't i?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2011)

Isn't it funny how the main characters are slowly defecting?  Kanda will, and Lenalee will jsut follow Allen for annoying arguments of affection vs road.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 4, 2011)

I find the newest turn of events interesting. Allen with the Noah?

tis epic.

Afterall, I think the Noah are just enemies of the exorcists, but that doesn't necessarily mean they are bad. Take Gundam SEED and Destiny for example. Both series were paralleled with each other, each one showing the series from a different perspective. I can see DGM taking a similar route now that Allen is with the Noah.

And one of the best things about the series is that the author absolutely love teasing the protagonists. They hardly ever win! lol. The Alma was confusing as hell but thats it. Its generally an easy manga to follow. Anyone else saying that they find it impossible to follow obviously shouldn't be on the forums and need to be checked for reading disabilities.

I want it to become a weekly manga again. As someone earlier pointed out, its obviously not working out for the author.


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 4, 2011)

foreign said:
			
		

> Afterall, I think the Noah are just enemies of the exorcists, but that doesn't necessarily mean they are bad.



I am concerned by people's judgment of good and evil if they consider the ones who murder innocent people "not bad guys". I mean... they killed almost entire Japan y'know.

They maybe have a reason why they do all this, but that doesn't change the fact that what they do is evil.

Personally, I doubt that Allen will ally with the Noah. He will most probably just become a rogue Exorcist, staying in good relations with some of Exorcists and some Noah's (Tykki and Road like him but some of other Noah hate him).
And I doubt Lenalee will go rogue about this: she saw the Order do much eviler deeds yet still stayed with them.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

Tay said:


> Seems like every month instead of discussing the chapter, people on here discuss how bad things have gotten.



That always happens with pretty much every manga I know. Everyone just complains, that's all they ever do. That's why I simply don't listen to any of it any more, there's no point. I liked the chapters I read and if the older chapters are indeed better, then what have I got to lose?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> That always happens with pretty much every manga I know. Everyone just complains, that's all they ever do. That's why I simply don't listen to any of it any more, there's no point. I liked the chapters I read and if the older chapters are indeed better, then what have I got to lose?



The thing is that it's even worse with D. Grayman, i haven't read the last 2 chapters but every time i went to this thread in the middle of the Kanda/Alma storyline, every always kept spouting how they had no idea what just happened.

Sure, the story has gotten to a point where pretty much anything, no matter how ludicrous, can happen and still take itself seriously but it's not really confusing if you actually try to contextualize it for 5 minutes. Then again, if so many people can't follow Bleach in this forum, i'm probably asking for too much here.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 4, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The thing is that it's even worse with D. Grayman, i haven't read the last 2 chapters but every time i went to this thread in the middle of the Kanda/Alma storyline, every always kept spouting how they had no idea what just happened.
> 
> *Sure, the story has gotten to a point where pretty much anything, no matter how ludicrous, can happen and still take itself seriously* but it's not really confusing if you actually try to contextualize it for 5 minutes. Then again, if so many people can't follow Bleach in this forum, i'm probably asking for too much here.



No offense, but statements like these are just downright silly. 

Right from the beginning a dude can jump from many stories high, a man that drinks akuma blood, a man who can make his arm grow to unbelievable sizes and a girl who can fly.

That pretty much is ludicrous yet I still don't get the logic with statements like those. Its those type of stuff that got you interested, why say such things now?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

foreign said:


> No offense, but statements like these are just downright silly.
> 
> Right from the beginning a dude can jump from many stories high, a man that drinks akuma blood, a man who can make his arm grow to unbelievable sizes and a girl who can fly.
> 
> That pretty much is ludicrous yet I still don't get the logic with statements like those. Its those type of stuff that got you interested, why say such things now?



This reminds me of those episodes in Stargate... They can travel through time, travel to other planets in the blink of an eye, battle aliens with magical powers gifted by omnipotent beings that live in a plane of existence far beyond our own, even meet perfect robotic clones of themselves... But the second you start seeing an alien that nobody else can see, you're a nutjob.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 4, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Isn't it funny how the main characters are slowly defecting?  Kanda will, and Lenalee will jsut follow Allen for annoying arguments of affection vs road.



Kanda's dead, and Lenalee would never defect and forcefully cause strife upon her brother. At most she'd try to convince Allen to return but we all know the Noah are going to influence him based on an innocence killing his master, and awaken Neah who will promptly betray them. 


foreign said:


> No offense, but statements like these are just downright silly.
> 
> Right from the beginning a dude can jump from many stories high, a man that drinks akuma blood, a man who can make his arm grow to unbelievable sizes and a girl who can fly.
> 
> That pretty much is ludicrous yet I still don't get the logic with statements like those. Its those type of stuff that got you interested, why say such things now?


The only ones with the ability to jump from high elevations and survive unscathed is Lenalee and Krowley, all due to their innocence. Everyone but Krowley is still within the realm of human durability, speed, and strength until you consider what power their innocence yields. 

He probably meant about how the Noah of Lust infiltrated the Organization or how the Earl invaded main headquarters and captured the Third Exorcists when Wisely reincarnated just to bring them to their side in the war against the Heart & Apocryphos.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2011)

foreign said:


> No offense, but statements like these are just downright silly.
> 
> *Right from the beginning a dude can jump from many stories high, a man that drinks akuma blood, a man who can make his arm grow to unbelievable sizes and a girl who can fly.*
> 
> That pretty much is ludicrous yet I still don't get the logic with statements like those. Its those type of stuff that got you interested, why say such things now?



You just listed a number of feats that are as common as walking or eating as far as power level shonens are concerned. It's not stuff like that that i'm going to list as "ridiculous" nor "ludicrous" considering the genre i'm reading. It takes much, much more than that for me to start thinking "Why?". Like why the hell didn't the villains made certain actions sooner if they were able to do it from the very the beginning since they had no real reason of waiting in the first place.

Then again, that was such a minor complaint considering the constant shit this manga gets around here, i can only wonder why the fuck you were so ticked about it.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm just jaded over the drop in quality.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 4, 2011)

Apparently you're only allowed to post here as long as you don't talk about how bad DGM has gotten over the course of the series. 

I don't care.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

Danchou said:


> Apparently you're only allowed to post here as long as you don't talk about how bad DGM has gotten over the course of the series.
> 
> I don't care.



No, that's not it. It's okay to say once in a while, in a passing comment or something, that the manga isn't as enjoyable to you as it once was. It's another thing entirely to spend _*pages upon pages upon pages*_ every single damn month complaining about the same thing _*over and over*_ again.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2011)

Kanda's dead?  Oh you.  Liek THAT'LL mean anything when all is said and done.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> No, that's not it. It's okay to say once in a while, in a passing comment or something, that the manga isn't as enjoyable to you as it once was. It's another thing entirely to spend _*pages upon pages upon pages*_ every single damn month complaining about the same thing _*over and over*_ again.



The Darks Ages of Bleach Society comes to mind.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 4, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with complaining week after week about the newest chapter that came out. If it's really good no-one's going to complain, if it's shit, then don't be surprised or shocked if people do.


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 4, 2011)

God Movement said:


> There's nothing wrong with complaining week after week about the newest chapter that came out. If it's really good no-one's going to complain, if it's shit, then don't be surprised or shocked if people do.



You misunderstood them: the problem is that people just repeat the same thing over and over again... sometimes even when that is not the problem in the new chapter...


----------



## Danchou (Mar 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> No, that's not it. It's okay to say once in a while, in a passing comment or something, that the manga isn't as enjoyable to you as it once was. It's another thing entirely to spend _*pages upon pages upon pages*_ every single damn month complaining about the same thing _*over and over*_ again.


Let's not exaggerate. There's some occasional bitching which is understandable considering DGM has been having some ups and downs in terms of quality lately, but it doesn't span pages as far as I can tell. 

That is unless fans start bitching about other people complaining about their manga. I really LOVE it when DGM fans insists that the plot hasn't been difficult to follow and convoluted at times.


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 4, 2011)

The Alma arc was almost impossible to follow. Some will say effort is needed but honestly, most manga's manage to tell story without requiring the reader to do anything else but read.

However, the last few chapters were easy to follow so the "Messy arc so I can't follow" comments do not work. Seems that kind of complaining became too much of tradition for some or they think it is in fashion to say that.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 4, 2011)

About the new chapter.....

sigh. I mean , this may end up being rather painfull for us who got hooked on the series when it began.......and I'm kind of afraid that is what will happen.


----------



## Blade (Mar 4, 2011)

If the new arc is played well, there are chances of having again a good arc.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Blade said:


> If the new arc is played well, there are chances of having again a good arc.



Blade I keep noticing that you seem to.....put words in the wrong spot in a sentence.

Just saying. :/


----------



## Noitora (Mar 4, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Blade I keep noticing that you seem to.....put words in the wrong spot in a sentence.
> 
> Just saying. :/



I keep noticing that you seem to.....be a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Just saying.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Blade I keep noticing that you seem to.....put words in the wrong spot in a sentence.
> 
> Just saying. :/



> Post in thread to comment on someones grammar 

>Probably doesn't even read D Gray Man 

sigh....


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Blinky said:


> > Post in thread to comment on someones grammar
> 
> >Probably doesn't even read D Gray Man
> 
> sigh....



I do and have commented on it before. I already mentioned what I think of this new chapter , but in essence: I don't like where this is heading. Especialy since we've had the Earl "humanised" this much.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I do and have *comented* on it before. I already mentioned what I think of this new chapter , but in essence: I don't like where this is heading. Especialy since we've had the Earl "humanised" this much.



mispelled "commented" there 

Just saying .... =/


----------



## God Movement (Mar 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 4, 2011)

I just read the new chapter and i liked it.. a lot :33, the Alma arc was fillerous, messy and boring but this new arc is really good imo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2011)

I liked the twist, but i want to see more lenalee, how can you just sit there and ignore her hoshino


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 4, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I liked the twist, but i want to see more lenalee, how can you just sit there and ignore her hoshino



She is not Lenalee anymore, she has been replaced by Medaka


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I do and have comented on it before. I already mentioned what I think of this new chapter , but in essence: I don't like where this is heading. Especialy since we've had the Earl "humanised" this much.



The best stories are the ones where the antagonist isn't actually evil, leaving the hero to decide whether to fight for what they believe is right, or what they're told is right. The _other_ best ones are the ones that get you on the antagonist's side, leaving the reader themselves unaware which side they should be cheering on.

Bleach is an example of the former and it seems like D.Grey-man is an example of the latter.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 4, 2011)

Bleach an example of the former? Surely you're high.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Bleach an example of the former? Surely you're high.



Big questions were raised over Aizen's intentions, and the final dialogue between him and Urahara makes anyone with half a brain wonder why Aizen was so adamant about fighting against the Spirit King. He knew that killing the Spirit King would bring everything around his ankles, yet it was still something he was willing to do. Why? What does Urahara and Aizen know that we don't? Even Ichigo pretty much asked himself that after he "understood" Aizen.

Or we could refer to the newest character's, like Ginjou. The guy is clearly manipulating Ichigo, pretending to be a good guy just trying to get Ichigo his powers back while also alienating him from the only people that could tell him what is really going on. By the time Urahara or the Visoreds find out about what the Fullbringers are doing, whose side will Ichigo be fighting on?


----------



## Drakor (Mar 4, 2011)

Danchou said:


> Let's not exaggerate. There's some occasional bitching which is understandable considering DGM has been having some ups and downs in terms of quality lately, but it doesn't span pages as far as I can tell.
> 
> That is unless fans start bitching about other people complaining about their manga. I really LOVE it when DGM fans insists that the plot hasn't been difficult to follow and convoluted at times.


There has been 2 pages of complaints actually, but not to the point of saying its happening over and over so I agree.  

The PROBLEM with D.gray-man was the art work change during her injury and terrible choices made when attempting to introduce new exorcists. For example, the Timothy/Thief G Arc should of been something done long ago before the creation of Level 3 Akuma.

I only found the Alma Karma arc bad because it was borderline yaoi. There was nothing hard to comprehend, Kanda and Alma were two kids forced to undergo experiments which implanted deceased exorcist's memories and souls into them in order to create new exorcists, without waiting for the Innocence to find them. It failed, so they decided to create controllable Akuma. So no, I can't say the plot has been hard to follow or complicated.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 4, 2011)

good chapter allen will probably escape from the noah and go by himself i doubt he will join them. lavi and the bookman are with the noahs he may escape with them.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 4, 2011)

The action in this series is extremely hard to follow but for the most part I'm liking this turn of the development in the story


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> *Big questions were raised over Aizen's intentions*, and the final dialogue between him and Urahara makes anyone with half a brain wonder why Aizen was so adamant about fighting against the Spirit King.



Becuase Kubo gave him no emotions, backstory or reason to do what he did besides "for the evulz".


----------



## mana2000 (Mar 5, 2011)

I guess in the next chapter we'll get exorcists chasing Allen and Noahs. Because Lenalee is the fastest she'll catch up with them first and.... Okay, that's just my fanboy side. 

And why the hell Bleach is brought here?? I'm pretty sure this is DGM thread, not Bleach section. 

For the bashing, I can understand that when it happened in Alma arc. But for current arc, well she's just started it. Just see and wait.


----------



## Mastic (Mar 5, 2011)

Chapter was good, but Im hoping Cross didnt die like a bitch offpanel. And as to the complaints yeah DGM was pretty shitty last arc but yeah that was.... last arc. 

I dont know about yall but imo itd be a hella lot better if the Noah's were the good guys and the Order was the bad. I personally wouldnt care if everyone in the order with the exception of Lenalee was killed off. 

The Noah household is where its at. 




mana2000 said:


> I guess in the next chapter we'll get exorcists chasing Allen and Noahs. Because Lenalee is the fastest she'll catch up with them first and.... Okay, that's just my fanboy side.
> 
> *And why the hell Bleach is brought here?? I'm pretty sure this is DGM thread, not Bleach section.*
> 
> For the bashing, I can understand that when it happened in Alma arc. But for current arc, well she's just started it. Just see and wait.



When it comes to mangas that have been through ups and downs ranging from good to shitastic, Bleach is at the top.


----------



## Survivor19 (Mar 6, 2011)

> itd be a hella lot better if the Noah's were the good guys and the Order was the bad


Please elaborate. Why would that be better?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 6, 2011)

BECAUSE ROW ROW FIGHT DA POWAH


----------



## Drakor (Mar 6, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Chapter was good, but Im hoping Cross didnt die like a bitch offpanel. And as to the complaints yeah DGM was pretty shitty last arc but yeah that was.... last arc.
> 
> I dont know about yall but imo itd be a hella lot better if the Noah's were the good guys and the Order was the bad. I personally wouldnt care if everyone in the order with the exception of Lenalee was killed off.


Well, Cross did die to a 7,000 year old Noah slayer which is also the bodyguard of the Heart innocence. Way better than being killed by some Level 4 or assassinated by a Third Exorcist. 

Last Arc was only lame to me because of its yaoi hints and shit. It explained why Humans could put up a struggle by creating their own exorcists and the dark history behind the Order. 

The way Hoshino seems to be making it, is that the innocence are monstrous but kind & the Order will use any means to destroy the enemy. So the Earl resurrects loved ones as slaves at the cost of the summoners life. While the Noah are awakened humans serving the first Noah willing to kill anyone who intervenes in his plans. I'm willing to bet both sides are bad and Neah is the crazy neutral savior.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2011)

Bubi said:


> She is not Lenalee anymore, she has been *replaced *by Medaka


Medaka eats that cipher for lunch.  THen spits her out into something respectable.


----------



## Dementia (Mar 7, 2011)

This manga sucks now. 





Except the Tyki and/or Road panels in the last chapter.


----------



## mana2000 (Mar 20, 2011)

Jump is on a break next week and the next issue of Jump SQ (Claymore, DGM) will be delayed by 2-3 weeks.

Source:

It looks like we'll get our DGM delayed by 2-3 weeks.... Hoping everything in Japan will be fine after those disasters.....


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 23, 2011)

hey guys is this manga getting published at a steady pace like a chapter every week or so? I read something about there being delays in the mangaka's work but dunno if it's just the past


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 23, 2011)

Pain In The Ass said:


> hey guys is this manga getting published at a steady pace like a chapter every week or so? I read something about there being delays in the mangaka's work but dunno if it's just the past



It is the past.
Right now, new chapter is released every month.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 1, 2011)

Is that all you had to say  I hate april fools day


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 19, 2011)

Spoilers seem to confirm AllenxLenalee pairing.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 19, 2011)

Allen dies?


----------



## Koori (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like it will be a very sad conclusion.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen deserting The Order and leaving Lenalee heartbroken.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 19, 2011)

It was to be expected


----------



## Koori (Apr 19, 2011)

I must be of the few that have always liked the story and still do.


----------



## mana2000 (Apr 19, 2011)

So, my prediction about Lenalee somehow true 

About the spoiler, I feel happy for AllenxLenalee moment  but looking at them, that's so sad


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 19, 2011)

Seems like a very sad chapter. I wonder what the other's reaction to the news will be.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 19, 2011)

Allen to go evil.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2011)

"i don't need anything else Allen-kun, so please, stay with me" 

MY LENALEE 

DAMN YOU ALLEN. When she finds you again she has every right to rip your head from your shoulders!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 19, 2011)

Road > Lenalee


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2011)

don't make me neg ya

allen aint a masochist(much)


----------



## Danchou (Apr 19, 2011)

I have no interest in Lenalee and Allen pairings at all. Hopefully the story will move on a bit now.


----------



## Alethiar (Apr 19, 2011)

While Allen had his hand forced on this matter, it's still a good thing for him to leave the order: his moral of saving everyone, even Noah, was already against the teaching of the Order, and the distrust he got from the vast majority of it and the Vatican itself was not helping.

Put together with the mistery that the Noah Clan still is, the strange Allen/Cross/Mana/14th/Earl relationship, and most of all (IMHO) the far more interensting character of Road instead of Lenalee, and we have a good hook for the various plot points that were never explained.

Plus Road is my favourite character, so this is going to be a good arc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2011)

you guys are such stiffs, what's so good about road anyways, beyond her face heel turns of masochism and stabbing people in through the eye sockets with spiked candle sticks


----------



## God Movement (Apr 19, 2011)

Danchou said:


> I have no interest in Lenalee and Allen pairings at all. Hopefully the story will move on a bit now.



Same here. It's an action shounen, if I wanted romance to this degree I'd seek other genres.


----------



## Alethiar (Apr 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> you guys are such stiffs, what's so good about road anyways, beyond her face heel turns of masochism and stabbing people in through the eye sockets with spiked candle sticks



The fact that Road actually has some character contrast (between her affection for Allen and Noah's loyalty). To me, Lenalee has always come out as a rather flat character, with only flashbacks to hint at something that could pass her as a 3-dimensional character. 

Road, on the other hand, can go from bouts of violence to typical teenage girl (more or less). Being the oldest Noah beside the Earl, able to use the Ark, her own knowledge about the Tyki/14th resemblance... She is just much more deep.

Let's not forget that the same person who stabbed Allen's eye recently  sacrificed herself to protect him: we didn't see any of this conflict on Lenalee, and that's why characters like her are always my favourite on every manga I read.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, since there's some time 'til the next chapter, I'm actually reading from the start. I'm on Chapter 6 at the moment.

Kanda really _is_ beautiful.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 19, 2011)

Is Kanda actually dead ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2011)

Of course he isn't, everyone just thinks he's dead for now 




Alethiar said:


> -snip-



As a character road is fine, Yandare's arent a repelling force for me  

But i really like Lenalee's emotional weakness when contrast to her spirit when ignited.

I prefer Lenalee, so it comes down to difference in opinion i suppose


----------



## mana2000 (Apr 19, 2011)

Blinky;381 @23023 said:
			
		

> Is Kanda actually dead ?



Well, I'm pretty sure Hoshino won't "kill" one of the most popular character in DGM, so I think no.... 

Talking about popular, here is the recently character popularity poll....


About the spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



And now I wonder where will Allen go after that hug  because he looks like separated with Road and Tyki. And there's no way he will go to Earl's place now without those two.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 19, 2011)

He's the most popular ? smh Japan.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 19, 2011)

On the Lenalee vs. Road argument, Lenalee has got some damn fine legs  but Road's a yandere loli, plus actually got some development. Too bad Allen won't man up and get a harem. 

Anyways, I don't mind Kanda, but I can't forgive him for killing my homeboy Skin.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 19, 2011)

Is number #5 Miranda? 

To be quite honest, who is #4? Is that Lenalee or Road?


----------



## mana2000 (Apr 20, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Is number #5 Miranda?
> 
> To be quite honest, who is #4? Is that Lenalee or Road?



#4 is Lenalee, #5 is Miranda. Road is #8....

Some spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 




tranlation of part of japanese script by Saladesu
205th Night　My home
Aori: Soaring in the moonlight...!!
Lenalee leaps from the roof of the Order
Lenalee leaps through the sky with a black golem, "Allen-kun wouldn't run away..." "I have to bring him back..." "This is a trap set by the Noah" "That person..." "Wouldn't do something like betray us..."
"Allen-kun!!!" "Don't go, Allen-kun!!!"

@ Supervisor's room
"Exorcists and CROW begin pursuit" "Confirming operation command hierachy"
"Both squads will be under the command of Supervisor Lee"
Komui "The first priority in this collaborative effort is the apprehension of Allen Walker"
"We don't care about the other Noahs. As soon as you locate the target, cooperate to set up a barrier to besiege him"
"Don't let him off this island no matter what!!"

@Science division room
Old man "I- I saw it! There was an explosion from below..."
"Timcampy and the Noah came out and then Allen and a Noah came out of Tim's mouth and- Ah, calm down, self!"
Someone from Sci Div #1 "Allen was with the Noahs..."
Someone from Sci Div #2 "No way..."
Old man "Dammit, so he finally got fed up with order after all!"
Someone from Sci Div #3 "Allen's not that type of guy!"
Old man "Then why did he run off with the Noah?"
Someone from Sci Div #4 "Ug-"
Johnny comes trudging along
Reever(?) "Johnny"
Old man (?) "Oi! Say something too!"
Jonny "... Why..." "Why did things turn out this way...?"

Rouvelier's voice sounds from the speakers in the Order, "Link!!" "Inspector Howard Link!"
"Where are you?" "Answer me, Inspector Link!!" "Inspector Link!!!"
The apocryphos has returned to its priest form and is listening to the message, "He really is a hard-to-handle subordinate, Rouvelier..."
Blood drips of apocryphos' right hand which is covered in blood
"I don't have time. I have to go help Allen"

Jerry "Umm, well, actually..." "I secretly brought some porridge over, intending to ask them to give it to Allen-chan to eat..."
Bald bodyguard #1 "What is the meaning of this? For all the guards to lose consciousness..."
Bald #2 "Inspector, please wait!! There is still gunpowder hanging in the air in the prison, so we haven't ascertained if it is safe to..."
"Move aside!!"

When Rouvelier opens the door, he sees Link, sprawled on the floor with his abdomen pierced
Zuu appears behind Rouvelier, "What on earth...!!"
Zuu rushes over to Link, "Inspector Link!"

Link "Insp..." "Rou..." "Er..."
Zuu "He's still breathing...!"
Rouvelier purses his lips, his face looks scary, closes the door to the jail with a bang
People outside "..." "...Eh?"
Rouvelier "Everyone, get out"
Others "Inspector!?"
Rouvelier "There is nothing here but Howard Link's corpse"
"Report that, and lock up this place" "Move it!!!"
The rest salute, "Ro- Roger!!"
From the grid pattern on the window in the cell, Renee "Inspector..."
She lowers her voice, "... It appeared, didn't it!?" "That thing..."

Rouvelier "Most likely," "It did" "Be careful, Renee"
Bak behind Renee, "Renee...?"
Zuu "Malcolm, what are you planning?"
"In the first place, even that third exorcist project was also fishy no matter how you look at it. The official reason was to improve our battle potential, but in fact your aim was something else, was it not...?
"just how many youngsters do you plan to sacrifice..."
Louvelier bows to the ground "Teacher Zuu"
Louvelier, prostrating himself, "Please save him with the darkness curing snake" (TN: no pronunciation given, but I don't remember this appearing before [correct me if i'm wrong] 癒闇蛇 - literally darkness curing snake)
"I know it is selfish of me, and it may be dangerous for you as well"
"But please!" "I want to help him and shelter him"
"To help Allen Walker... 'The 14th', I need Link!!"
Zuu "Malcolm... You couldn't have..."




and another part:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoiler ScriptSource: 2ch, MH
Credit: ???, saladesu
Confirmation: Confirmed

@In a forest a short distance away from the Order
Road is out cold
Allen "Why won't you open your eyes? Innocence attacks aren't supposed to work on you, right, Road!?"
Tyki "I don't get it either. The damage may have penetrated as far as her Noah memories"
"In any case, the apocryphos seems to be something totally different from your innocence"
"We can't use Road's doors, dammit..."
Allen looks at the Order through the gaps in the trees, "Link..."'
Tyki (This presence... Pursuers from the Order?)
"We've gotten info on the Apocryphos. Shall we retreat for now?"
A map of the order, the forest and town area
"If the Earl's caught wind of the situation, he should open a door into the ark someplace obvious on this island"
"So, I'll leave Road to you"
Tyki makes Allen carry Road in a princess manner (TN: sweeping her off her feet, I'm guessing Click the image to open in full size.)
Allen: "HUH!?" "Don't kid around with me!!"
Tyki "I'll take the fat golem, and will protect you guys as I run"

Allen "That's not what I mean. I'm an exorcist!! Why am I running away with the Noah... I mean"
"It's your fault that the situation has become this complicated, isn't it!!"
"If you wanna run away, the two of you run away yourselves. Tim and I will go back to the Order and..."
Suddenly, feathers sprout from Allen's left arm
Tyki "Oi oi!" "What are you doing, fool! Stop it!!"
Allen "Sh- Shut up, don't touch me..." "I can't..." "Stop it as I please...!!"
A figure of the apocryphos sticking out his right arm... Seems to be somewhere outside the forest?
Apocryphos (Allen) (I see...) (So that's where you are)
Allen shrinks away "Apocryphos...!"
Tyki "... Your left arm notified him!?" "I'll chop it off for you in that case..."
Allen "!! Stop it..."

Left arm of Tyki who had cut the air
Tyki "Oi"
"Why are you running away"
"Are you planning on clinging on to that, still?"
Allen is a distance away from him, "... Stay away from me"
Tyki "Are you retarded?"
"Apocryphos"
"Did you think that was a crystal of a pure god?"
"That monster"
Allen "It's not like you Noah are any better"
"And the fact that you, along with the AKUMA, go around killing people, just makes you guys all the more detestable"
Smiling face -> Gag face Tyki "For you to say something like that..."
Allen "Excuse me!?"
Tyki "You, who carries both monsters - those detestable Noah memories and those crystals of god, Innocence - in your body
Allen (!!)
Tyki "You, who in the end looked like he was about to end up getting merged with that disgusting apocryphos bastard"
"Without even the knowledge of what you yourself are"
A panel of Lenalee leaping through the sky
Tyki "Just sowing disorder and discord all around you"
"Aren't you the most detestable one, Allen Walker?"
Allen looks down. Panel with Link and Cross. A panel with Lavi, Bookman, Kanda, Alma, Lenalee, Science Div
Allen "..." as he bites his lips

Part of the forest explodes
Tyki and Allen "!!"

"No way... The crow squad's disappeared! They got absorbed!!"
"Whaddaya mean!"
"It's not a noah...! What are these things"
"Marie! Can you still pick up the sound of Allen?"
"Uwaaaa what the hell is this!!"
Explosions all over the forest
Marie "There's a weird noise preventing me... Someone's set up a barrier"
Miranda "No way..."
Explosions, "Kyaaaa" "Miranda!" "It's no good, the road's been blocked off by the explosions!" "Our squad's unable to proceed, either!"
Sokaro "Oi, what's going on! There are flame feather talismans pasted all around that area!!"

Komui, in his room, is listening to the updates on the situation "No way" "Could it be the 3rds...!?"

Tevak is standing in the midst of the gunpowder smoke
Crowley "... I see, now"
"You've totally become AKUMA now, haven't you!"
Tevak's hand changes to something that looks like metal

Tyki notices that Apocryphos is standing amidst some trees and realizes which direction he's heading towards
Tyki (Dammit, he's coming!)
"Boy" "If you really wanna stay an exorcist, don't go back"
"Make a distinction between the monsters within you"
Tyki disappears and heads towards Apocryphos on his own
"Playing poker with the boy as he is now seems like it'd be kinda boring"

The surroundings around Allen, Tim and Road quieten down. The invokation has ended but Allen lost his coat
There are still the feathers in his left arm
Allen "sowing disorder and discord all around me..."
Panel of Crowley and Timothy fighting
"I"
Panel of Rouvelier watching as Zuu performs the technique
Panel of Johnny sniffling and crying, the old man
"Obviously didn't do that"
Allen "I..." "Exactly..."
? "Don't stop, keep walking"

When Allen looks up at the direction of the voice, Road wakes up "The words Nea left to Mana"
Allen "Road, you...!?"
Road smiles and laughs gently "Nea fought for Mana's sake..."
"Although" "That's" "A secret..."
Road's figure fades and disappears
Allen "!!" "Road!?"
He reaches out for Allen, but grasps nothing, so he grips his fists and stands stock still

Allen "Tim" "Can you become smaller?"
Tim obliges, saying "smaller!!"
Allen is surprised "Ohh..."
Tim "Gaaaaah!!"
Allen "... Yeah" "You're truly a strange one"

"This is the last time I'll depend on the ark for help" Allen opens the gate
"Henceforth" "Be it the Noah" "or the Order" Lenalee finds Allen
Allen "Lenalee"
Lenalee "Hah" "Hah" "Where are you going...?"
"You'll get scolded if you open a gate without asking first, you know...?"
Allen "Yeah" "You're right" he smiles
Lenalee "... Why?" "If you go, we have no choice but to fight you!!!"
Allen "You're right" "I'll be fine. Kick me all you like"
Lenalee "Don't joke around with me..."
Allen "Lenalee"
Allen hugs Lenalee tightly
Lenalee "!!"
Allen "No matter what, I am an exorcist"
"Even if the paths we continue upon are different" "That is something that will not change"
Lenalee cries
Allen "I love" "The Order, where Lenalee and everyone are" "It's my home" "It always will be"
Lenalee "Allen-kun..."

Something that will never change. The place he will return to someday for sure----...

TOC comment: I hope the power of manga will be able to give some strength to the earthquake victims and all of Japan


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 21, 2011)

Allen got beat by a few votes


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

OMFJAWESOME. 

That is all.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 21, 2011)

Great chapter. That's all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 21, 2011)

pretty good chapter


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 21, 2011)

I really like this turn of events


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 21, 2011)

I got a pretty good confession out of allen, so i'm satisfied for now  2 months to wait


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 21, 2011)

I loved the chapter. Tiki really laid things out for Allen, that he's an Exorcist and a Noah. And now I'm really interested in Lleiveler (however the fuck you spell his name) and just what other things he's been planning. And I loved Allen's concern for Road and even what she told him in the end. The Allen/Lenalee scene was nice even if I don't support that pairing. 

But I'm pissed that Kanda beat Allen for the top spot in the polls. How the Hell?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> But I'm pissed that Kanda beat Allen for the top spot in the polls. How the Hell?



I know, right? 

Allen is British, he's a white-haired pretty boy, he's actually badass and he has a furry coat! What does Kanda have in comparison? 

At least he only won by 46 votes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 21, 2011)

Kanda is japanese, in his japanese country of origin


----------



## Blinky (Apr 21, 2011)

I can tell what's going on now


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kanda is japanese, in his japanese country of origin



Kanda is a douche, in his country of...yeah, I probably shouldn't finish that 

I hope when we learn more bout Neah that he'll get voted into the top ten. Or would he still count as Allen? 

Edit: @Blinky- I know right! Back-to-back chapters that I can understand what happens at first glance! Unreal!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 21, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> I loved the chapter. Tiki really laid things out for Allen, that he's an Exorcist and a Noah. And now I'm really interested in Lleiveler (however the fuck you spell his name) and just what other things he's been planning. And I loved Allen's concern for Road and even what she told him in the end. The Allen/Lenalee scene was nice even if I don't support that pairing.
> 
> But I'm pissed that Kanda beat Allen for the top spot in the polls. How the Hell?



I'm equally concerned about alot of things. I think Lliever is planning a coup d'etat. Also How the hell Lenalle found Allen before aphyo


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2011)

good chapter. lliever is up to something he seems to be of the 14ths side and told everyone link died when he was still breathing. he is up to something he probably was just acting that he did not trust allen and the 14th just for appearances. and the allen and lenalee scenes were sad. wonder where allen will go to find his true self. maybe back to england where he is from or to where he sent kanda.


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

Lyra said:


> OMFJAWESOME.
> 
> That is all.





Danchou said:


> Great chapter. That's all.





Inuhanyou said:


> I got a pretty good confession out of allen, so i'm satisfied for now : hurr 2 months to wait





Tayimus said:


> I loved the chapter. Tiki really laid things out for Allen, that he's an Exorcist and a Noah. And now I'm really interested in Lleiveler (however the fuck you spell his name) and just what other things he's been planning. And I loved Allen's concern for Road and even what she told him in the end. The Allen/Lenalee scene was nice even if I don't support that pairing.
> 
> But I'm pissed that Kanda beat Allen for the top spot in the polls. How the Hell?


^ALL GREAT QUOTES  cept i approve of the pairing 



Blinky said:


> I can tell what's going on now  i ria





Tayimus said:


> Kanda is a douche, in his country of...yeah, I probably shouldn't finish that : (
> 
> I hope when we learn more bout Neah that he'll get voted into the top ten. Or would he still count as Allen?  : huh
> 
> Edit: @Blinky- I know right! Back-to-back chapters that I can understand what happens at first glance! Unreal!



^OMG I KNOW  I was so confused b4 this chapter  I was like "wtf is going on!? "

quick question, is Road dead?  dont think so right?  she just went back to the Earl?


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

shiki-fuujin said:


> I'm equally concerned about alot of things. I think Lliever is planning a coup d'etat. Also How the hell Lenalle found Allen before aphyo



twas the power of love     

edit: excuse my DP


----------



## Blade (Apr 21, 2011)

Good chapter. 


Also, Allen 'joined' the dark side.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

Blade said:


> Good chapter.
> 
> 
> Also, Allen 'joined' the dark side.



Can you blame him? They have cake!


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

not really  he chose his own side ...


----------



## Drakor (Apr 21, 2011)

Blade said:


> Good chapter.
> 
> 
> Also, Allen 'joined' the dark side.


I think he's going to see it from the Earls point of view. Which probably consists of...

-Searching for the Heart to destroy so it can stop annihilating humanity. Due to the reason the Noah gene is dormant inside every single human, so it'll forever be killing humans when it becomes active.

-In order to counter the hateful innocence, he had to resort to necromancy so he does not perish as well as in hopes of defeating it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 21, 2011)

whoa.. chapter was certainly worth the wait...

Road! 

Revelier.. wtf just happened? You reckon 14th got to him in the past to explain his intentions?

Lenallee x Allen =   fuck you haters 

I'm satisfied :33


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

^exactly! 

but is Road dead?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought Road just got warped to the Ark.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 21, 2011)

Na like Kanda, shes most likely dead. Anyway I think Link might be his son or something


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

thats what i thought  the ark thing neways


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 21, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I can tell what's going on now


It's a miracle! 

Despite the art getting worse and worse with each chapter and I still having a hard time telling characters apart, this chapter was quite good in comparison to how the series has been for the past year now. A new turn of events is desperately what the series needed after the last dreadful arc (which unsurprising boasted the popularity of another character) and who knows where everything we go after this. Allen won't be going to the dark side since his rooted hatred of the Noah and his loyalty to the Order hasn't wavered so maybe he'll fine something in between both sides.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't get how you guys could struggle to figure things out >_>


----------



## Blinky (Apr 21, 2011)

Drakor said:


> I don't get how you guys could struggle to figure things out >_>



We're not as smart as you.


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

cause that last arc came outta nowhere


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 21, 2011)

Drakor said:


> I don't get how you guys could struggle to figure things out >_>


Blame Hirano's hackneyed panel layout and incomprehensible writing then there's her new artstyle which makes it hard to tell which character is which. The latest chapters have been easier to follow now that we're back to familiar territory


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 21, 2011)

Honestly, the only character who seems to have come out of the the terrible animation even better than before is Lenalee. I thought she was well designed before, but I am loving the mid length hair and her overall look. Allen, Link, and about 20 other males now share the same eyes and face.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 21, 2011)

Is Road dead? I mean, she kinda just went poof at the end there...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2011)

road is not dead she is probably in the arc and the road that was with allen and tikki was her avatar. when it was injured she probably could not use it anymore.


----------



## Blade (Apr 21, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Can you blame him? They have cake!




Easy deception?









-Ender- said:


> not really  he chose his own side ...




New poker fight is gonna be on?










Drakor said:


> I think he's going to see it from the Earls point of view. Which probably consists of...
> 
> -Searching for the Heart to destroy so it can stop annihilating humanity. Due to the reason the Noah gene is dormant inside every single human, so it'll forever be killing humans when it becomes active.
> 
> -In order to counter the hateful innocence, he had to resort to necromancy so he does not perish as well as in hopes of defeating it.





He is also one step closer to become the 14th.


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

the cake is a lie obv


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 21, 2011)

Truly an awesome chapter. Seems like the following arc will be all about discovering the secrets of the 14th as well as the mystery behind the Innocence.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2011)

wasn't looking at Renji <-- Vas is this series?

So....they gave us a map.  We saw Lenalee leap from hq and find  allen...if only there was a time table.  Very good chapter.  ALMOST  makes the kanda dies arc worth it.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 21, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist. Good stuff.


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

^hell yesss. whens the anime again?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 21, 2011)

First ep came out a few days ago.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> ALMOST  makes the kanda dies arc worth it.



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 21, 2011)

The last arc was shit. 

But it's over now so yay.


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

what Blink!?  -goes to watch-


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 21, 2011)

Great chap, finally I can officially say this arc will be awesome. My only qualm will be if Tykii dies.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

The last few chapters sure have been enjoyable.  I just hope that the manga keeps up the quality.


----------



## Tay (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, there's no possible way that Road is dead. The body that disappeared wasn't her real body since she lives in a dream world.


----------



## Mastic (Apr 21, 2011)

This chapter was clearly the best in a while. Everything was on point, hopefully it stays like this for a while. 

Cute lil Road will definitely be back fasho.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 21, 2011)

Pretty bold step for the author to take, have the main protagonist basically join up with the villains like that. Granted he had to and hasn't truly gone rogue, but you still don't see it much.

Also every single panel that Apocrypthos appears in has him looking like terror incarnate, despite being an old man in a priest uniform. I love him.


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

^i dislike the fact that everyone keeps saying he joined the noahs  he didn't. he's going his own path on his own  the order's just full of douches that classify everything not in the order as an enemy (even puppies and kittens).


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2011)

he did not join the villains or with the good guys seems he is going by himself and doing his own stuff. like tikki said he has to monsters in him the noah and the innocence he has to figure out what he needs to do


----------



## Goom (Apr 21, 2011)

Beast chapter.  Can't wait to see where Allen goes from now on


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2011)

while i like lenalee, allen is a pimp who deserves all the women of dgrayman verse, so hopefully road is okay

but yea its been a while since i looked at the manga, and the characters look really different

with gintama restarting, and reborn rumored to restart when more arcs come out, do you think we might get more anime later?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 22, 2011)

I really like how Tyki called him out as being truly the most hated man on the planet.


----------



## Aced (Apr 22, 2011)

Omg...I love this manga, but every month, I forget more and more about the plot because chapters don't come out weekly lol, happened to Claymore to and I had to stop reading it , although this was an awesome chapter! Even though I didn't understand 1/4 of it.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2011)

He didn't join the villains, he went his own path using the ark.  Tyki advised him to figure himself out and he took that advice.

From what it looks like Tyki disappeared (Earl warped him?) so I'm also assuming Road was disappearing due to the Earl bringing her back, there is no other reason she would.


Last thing, did Road just admit that she is Mana?

I re-read the part with Road and Allen a couple times and that's what it seems like she was saying.  She mentions that line "don't stop. keep walking" something seemingly only Neah and Mana would know of considering those were the last words Neah (Allen) left for Mana (Road).  She then says Neah (Allen) fought for Mana (Road) and begins to tear up thinking about the memory.  Ironically from all of Allen's memories he is never fighting for Mana, he's being protected.  She ends everything off by saying "It's a secret" as if she always knew, hence why she was always attracted to Allen from the beginning and Allen's reaction makes this seem realistic.

I was wondering if anybody else got that as well?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2011)

Tyki went of to fight The Cardinal. Road's illusion body disappeared, since it appears the Apochypha wounded her, but before she did she left a cryptic message to Allen.

Road is not Mana. Not at all.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 22, 2011)

You know, I really like reading this manga. Tis a shame it's not a weekly release.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 22, 2011)

I actually didn't get what Road was saying about Mana.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> he did not join the villains or with the good guys seems he is going by himself and doing his own stuff. like tikki said he has to monsters in him the noah and the innocence he has to figure out what he needs to do



Well, remembering that "three-sided" war stuff from a previous chapter ago, seems that was foreshadowing the current chapter wondfully.

I wonder if him being the "destroyer of time" will start snowballing next chapter and onwards.



Crowned Clown said:


> I really like how Tyki called him out as being truly the most hated man on the planet.



Well, the 14th Noah has not only wants to be the next Millenium Earl, it also is pretty creepy and his innocence can function and move on its own, even having its own consciousness as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2011)

What i want to know is what the fuck Lenalee has to do with the overall plot...

Early on in the series we have her and allen sharing dreams, and even telepathy somehow  Then we have their innocence saving them Lavi picked up on this, but Road shushed him for some reason, her being the oldest Noah, would probably understand what this is all about but im as stumped now as i was when i first noticed it :S


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I actually didn't get what Road was saying about Mana.



It wasn't that she was talking about Mana, it was really about Neah. Remember Allen has always lived by Mana's last wish "Remember to always keep walking" which were in fact Neah's last words to Mana, that came around full circle to Allen.

Now Road said it to Allen as a way of encouragement, to continue walking his path, no matter what happens.

I give about another year before we learn all about the Innocence, The Noah, and the 3rd Power.


----------



## mana2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just noticed something:

This and this current one

The first one (Neah's statement) is a lie, so will the second one (Allen's) be a lie too??


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck no! Nea played Earl like a fool, Allen and Lenalee are way different than them


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

well that's obviously the case, but there's something else there that's been hinted at, but i can't pick it out


----------



## Ender (Apr 26, 2011)

its also suspected that like Allen, she knows where the Heart is or has control over it or something


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

well everyone assumed she was the heart at one point just like allen so i wouldn't be surprised about that i guess


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn you all .

There is not heart. It a lie.


----------



## Ender (Apr 26, 2011)

no the cake is a lie


----------



## Survivor19 (Apr 26, 2011)

To think of it, Apocryphos fits the "child molesting catholic priest" to a 't'.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 26, 2011)

lmfao should've realized that earlier


----------



## Lacie (Apr 28, 2011)

I like how Allen and Lenalee have this deep connection. Yep, definitely about the Heart. But I wonder why Innocence would want to fuse with Allen, I didn't really get that part?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 28, 2011)

Its in order to surpress and ultimately destroy the noah within him


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn, this latest arc sure picked up the slack. The Apocryphos is awesome.


----------



## Survivor19 (Apr 30, 2011)

> why Innocence would want to fuse with Allen, I didn't really get that part?


Because Allen is clearly the sweetest church boy around.


----------



## Sen (Jun 6, 2011)

Just caught up on this manga 

When will the next chapter be released anyway?  

I love Kanda, hope he is still alive   I was kind of hoping that Allen would go off with Road and Tyki, but it will be interesting to see what he does next


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 6, 2011)

Sen said:


> Just caught up on this manga
> 
> When will the next chapter be released anyway?
> 
> I love Kanda, hope he is still alive   I was kind of hoping that Allen would go off with Road and Tyki, but it will be interesting to see what he does next



People say there WON'T be any DGM chapter this month because Hoshino is sick.
It is scheduled to be released the first week of the next month though

Also the colored version of Vol. 22 cover:


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 6, 2011)

Lenalee has to be one of my favorite drawn character pre haircut and this current style.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2011)

My lenalee is so beautifull


----------



## Lacie (Jun 6, 2011)

Lenalee <3 

One of my all-time favorite female characters. Those boots  And that sheer willpower


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat Lenalee.


----------



## Goom (Jun 6, 2011)

Lenalee fighting the level 3 for the first time out at sea.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2011)

I like how the arc is right behind her, what a great touch


----------



## Mastic (Jun 6, 2011)

Dammit I thought we had some spoilers or shit. Did this months chapter not come out yet?


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 6, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Dammit I thought we had some spoilers or shit. Did this months chapter not come out yet?



Nope and there won't be a chapter this month .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2011)

We knew when the last chapter came out that there was a break cause she's sick again, get with the times


----------



## mana2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lenalee is so beautiful and so badass at the same time  My favorite anime/manga female character 

No chapter this month??  Well, I demand for 50 pages chapter next month 

I wonder what we'll get next chapter. Allen-centric, Order-centric or Noah-centric chapter. I guess Allen-centric chapter with Allen going to Kanda's place or thinking about his decision.  Although I hope for Order-centric chapter with Lenalee as main focus....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2011)

kanda won't be saved by allen  he won't show up until later by himself, and everyone shocked at how he's alive and not dead


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 11, 2011)

its been a while since Krory or Lavi did anything.. I kind of miss Lavi.

not liking that Voldemort guy from the recent chapters that much, hope they are going to kill him soon or something and get back to the Noahs / third exorcists.. I wonder whats up with the thirds since they seem to be loyal to the earl now, did they brainwashed them or something? 

a third party besides the earl and the order would be nice, just not the voldemort guy (how was he called again?)

I want to see Lenalee and Lavi fighting, I wouldnt mind if we wont see Kanda for a while now.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 11, 2011)

Lavi and Bookman are currently being held captive by The Noah. And the name of the Voldemort guy is Apocryphos


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah, I know that (bookman being held captive I mean). still possible for them to take part in the next fights one way or another. especially since lavi is the only one who didnt have an upgrate yet since he appeared.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2011)

Apocalypse is the third side of the war as far as I know, so he's not gonna die anytime soon


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 11, 2011)

Apocalypse?
Is there an X-Men crossover sheduled?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2011)

hopefully the author gets better and their is a chapter next month


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2011)

Survivor19 said:


> Apocalypse?
> Is there an X-Men crossover sheduled?



Apocalypse, Apocryphos, who's keeping score


----------



## God Movement (Jul 1, 2011)

Fukumoto Nobuyuki

Gay man is out


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 1, 2011)

After 3 months, only 22 pages ? I am dissapoint


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't overestimate. It was only 9 weeks.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 1, 2011)

This manga is never going to finish at this rate.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 1, 2011)

Cross was epic, rest of the chapter was bleh. Hoshino writes like she's still doing a weekly manga.


----------



## Colderz (Jul 1, 2011)

She needs to go back to doing weekly.


----------



## Goom (Jul 1, 2011)

It wasn't so bad.  Least we know where he's going now


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2011)

remember she has been sick this is probably all she could handle drawing at this point. that is why the chapter was short. i found the chapter interesting we found out a few things first since neah died many year before allen was born it seems allen did not have the memories of neah implanted in him but he is just the reincarnation host like the other noahs have. and that allen seems to have dropped his personality and taken mana's. cross was a priest and that mother knows about the 14th and possibly what cross's plan was.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 1, 2011)

It makes you wonder how old Cross really is. By appearance alone in this chapter he should be atleast 20, add another 10 years to the current time and that makes him 30. And for him to have known Neah when he was alive 30 years go, it means that Cross is at the very least 60 years old.

This makes me HIGHLY doubt that he's really dead.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 1, 2011)

backstory is awesome! My only regret is that we won't be seeing lenalee for some time  even after not seeing her for a long time already


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 2, 2011)

Chapter was alright. Confirmed some things for me


----------



## Danchou (Jul 2, 2011)

It was a nice chapter. Easy to understand.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

It was an enjoyable chapter.

But yeah the pacing is bleh. At least it is starting to pick up a bit.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 2, 2011)

Decent chapter, only 22 pages is disappointing.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Chapter was confusing only because It's been so long since the last chapters so I forgot everything was like "who's neah" then "oh yeah that mother fucker"


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 2, 2011)

Gabe said:


> remember she has been sick this is probably all she could handle drawing at this point. that is why the chapter was short. i found the chapter interesting we found out a few things first since neah died many year before allen was born it seems allen did not have the memories of neah implanted in him but he is just the reincarnation host like the other noahs have. and that allen seems to have dropped his personality and taken mana's. cross was a priest and that mother knows about the 14th and possibly what cross's plan was.



Sick from what? Doing work? All these mangaka claim they get sick. Either they're smelling too much ink or they need to start taking their vitamins more. 

Anyways i forgot all about who or what Cross was. Guess i better read the manga over again.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't normally have issues with following, but can someone help explain what happened? Maybe because it was backstory and I forgot some elements that would have helped understand it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Sick from what? Doing work? All these mangaka claim they get sick. Either they're smelling too much ink or they need to start taking their vitamins more.
> 
> Anyways i forgot all about who or what Cross was. Guess i better read the manga over again.



a few years back she had an accident or something and hurt her hand. if i remember right she had to take a long break due to that. she was physically injured not just a cold.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 2, 2011)

The Clown wanting to dance with chibi Allen creeped me out.


----------



## mana2000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Chapter was good. Just asking, this 'Mother' is Mother who appeared in anime and novel, right??


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2011)

yes, it was hoshino approved filler  which means lenalee went there before, which means she knows where he is..which means..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2011)

I always liked the clown theme of this manga of this manga. Good to see it back.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

mother was not only in a filler she appeared in one of the novels as well. i believe. and their is where the animation people got her for the filler.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 9, 2011)

SCANS FROM THE NEW OFFICIAL CHARACTER BOOK ARE OUT!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 9, 2011)

CONTINUED


----------



## Danchou (Aug 27, 2011)

What the hell happened to this manga?


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 27, 2011)

The so called mangaka is either ill (again) or on a break or something.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 27, 2011)

There should be a September chapter.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 27, 2011)

If it goes on like this, we might get 7-8 chapters per year each with at most 30 pages.. cool .


----------



## spaZ (Aug 27, 2011)

I miss the old weekly dgrayman


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 27, 2011)

Dont we all. =/


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler for Chapter 207


*Spoiler*: __ 




-Sheryl interrogates Lavi about the relationship between Rhode and Neah
-3 Month Time-Skip
-Johnny quits the Order to find Allen
-Kanda returns and meets with Marie and Lenalee


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



johnny quits :/

after chapter 205 i'd have thought lenalee would be the one quitting. DAMN YOU HOSHINO AND YOUR SHIP-TEASE!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Agreed. Still no info on Allen's whereabouts though  and I thought for sure after the last chapter Cross would've made a brief appearance.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 1, 2011)

Another time-skip?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Apparantly so =/ D.Gray-Man is just full of them lately


----------



## Gabe (Sep 1, 2011)

3 months only i thought the time skip would be longer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2011)

It seems that Hoshino has lost control of the timeflow in her series, now time just juts forward at random now


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh so it's starting up again?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2011)

just did


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

We'll get another time skip 3 months from now


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kanda is alive? I am severely disappoint


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 1, 2011)

Finally, a chapter. Eesh.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 1, 2011)

why the hell does someone upload spoiler pics on youtube?

but hot Lenalee, thought I prefered her with short hair.

others look nice as well (and here I thought we wont see Kanda again)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 1, 2011)

Kanda looks like he should be in his thirties


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2011)

Hoshino always makes my Lenalee take the road less traveled


----------



## mana2000 (Sep 4, 2011)

Meh.... It's better for Kanda to not appear for a while....  I guess this is because his popularity in Japan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2011)

kanda's always number 1 unfortunately


----------



## Mastic (Sep 4, 2011)

I think Im gonna wait to read this chapter, who knows when the next one will come out.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 4, 2011)

It says it continues in November's edition, on sale October 4th.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2011)

Comparison between Miranda in her first appearance and Miranda in her current appearance GO


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2011)

I wasn't sure what to make of Marie's speech there..what exactly was he telling Lenalee?? :S


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2011)

I need more Noah participation in my chapters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2011)

I HATED IT 

Lenalee, you are not so weak that you'd loose your faith in Allen(you aren't effing fatass chouji girl!), now go to your room for the rest of the night


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2011)

Not a bad chapter. Cheers for Kanda.

Chaoozi needs to kick the bucket.

Also I'm tired of having to wait for long released from the mangaka. Because of this I struggle to rememeber where the story left off and so forth. Also the art style seems a bit weird now...

Other than that I could only hope for better releases.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm dying to see some actual fighting in the manga. All these new Noah, and no fights :|

I also don't like the way Hoshino brought Kanda back into the story so early, didn't really give the readers enough time to miss him or notice he was ever really gone in the first place. All in all though, not too bad a chapter. We just need much more plot progression considering it's a monthly series.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2011)

I thought Kanda had died though...

Or at least his body was somewhere hidden.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 4, 2011)

Kanda 

But besides that this chapter was pretty decent probably because I could actually follow what's going on, hopefully during the short hiatus Hoshino found a way to improve her paneling


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wasn't sure what to make of Marie's speech there..what exactly was he telling Lenalee?? :S



Basically that because she didn't forsake her bond to the Order for Allen, doesn't mean her bond with Allen is broken.

I can't wait to see the Noah in fucking action. They need to have a good action arc where they all start displaying some feats. The OBD'er in me is starving for new feats.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Kanda
> 
> But besides that this chapter was pretty decent probably because I could actually follow what's going on, hopefully during the short hiatus Hoshino found a way to improve her paneling



You say it with a certain air...

It should be:

Kanda


----------



## Mastic (Sep 4, 2011)

Chapter was good but lol at Cyril in the beginning. I mean if he really wants to know some shit he should ask his own brothers, its not like one of them is a mind reading know it all anyways. 



Hatifnatten said:


> It says it continues in November's edition, on sale October 4th.



It says that regardless every month. 



~Avant~ said:


> Basically that because she didn't forsake her bond to the Order for Allen, doesn't mean her bond with Allen is broken.
> 
> I can't wait to see the Noah in fucking action. They need to have a good action arc where they all start displaying some feats. *The OBD'er in me is starving for new feats.*



I feel ya bro.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Well Lavi proved to have some mental resistance back in thar Ark Arc, so I'm sure Bookman has similar if not more powerful mental blocks.

Cyril is basically the Noah version of Komui the way they're overprotective of Road and Lenalee respectively. And Funnily both are love interests for the main protagonist.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah plus Im sure itd be a pain to ask Wisely anyways.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 5, 2011)

why does lenalee look like she has light colored hair in this chapter

and who was that guy all obessed with road, I think I missed some chapters inbetween


----------



## vegitabo (Sep 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> why does lenalee look like she has light colored hair in this chapter
> 
> and who was that guy all obessed with road, I think I missed some chapters inbetween



That's alot of chapters u missed  it's road's father, sheril or st like that.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2011)

good chapter kanda is back and we saw what was happening to the members of the order.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 5, 2011)

Chapter was pretty disappointing considering how long it takes for them to come out. I can't for the life of me think of a single good reason to give a single fuck about Johnny or any of the other fodder in the Order, yet roughly a third of the chapter was wasted on them.

Kanda coming back is a gigantic "what the fuck"; didn't he get petrified and crumble or something like that?

The dialogue didn't seem to make much sense at times, either; I can't tell if Hoshino's writing style is like that or if DGM just gets really shoddy translations, because it always seems to be like this.

Oh well, back to forgetting this manga even exists until the next release...


----------



## Vitriola (Sep 5, 2011)

Kanda back from the dead? how is that possible...free from innocense maybe? wonder if it will be explained or not like it wasn't explained how Tikki got better either.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 5, 2011)

It was a slow chapter.


----------



## mana2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> I can't wait to see the Noah in fucking action. They need to have a good action arc where they all start displaying some feats. The OBD'er in me is starving for new feats.



Well, we get Tyki and Road, the most hax characters getting their ass whooped by Apocryphos. *I know that's because its (?) innocence is on another level than the others, but still...*

But yeah, we need some action from other Noahs or exorcists that not named Allen/Kanda  (well, I hope for Lenalee. )

Like I said above, hoping that Kanda is Lulu Bell in disguise, so we'll get some actions there.

About the chapter, I'd like if Hoshino speeding up the pace, it's too slow for me. And Lenalee should be the one who leave Order for searching Allen, not Johnny.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Chapter was pretty disappointing considering how long it takes for them to come out. I can't for the life of me think of a single good reason to give a single fuck about Johnny or any of the other fodder in the Order, yet roughly a third of the chapter was wasted on them.
> 
> Kanda coming back is a gigantic "what the fuck"; didn't he get petrified and crumble or something like that?
> 
> ...


the fan book or whatever hinted kanda was alive


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 5, 2011)

26 fucking pages after two months? Wtf dude? What is this shit? And what's with the focus on the fodder? I couldn't give a pterodactyl's poop about those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), give me the following:
1)Allen
2)Road/lenalee
3) Noahs
4) fights


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Sep 5, 2011)

D gray man is my 3rd Fav series (after FMA and hellsing) and I thought this chapter will be log and kickass but it was short and noot as great as I expected.

But still good chapter


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 5, 2011)

At this point it's clear she's not gonna focus on anything but just keeping this manga barely afloat.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> At this point it's clear she's not gonna focus on anything but just keeping this manga barely afloat.



Yeah, it really does suck since I loved the earlier chapters.  :/


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 5, 2011)

Gabe said:


> the fan book or whatever hinted kanda was alive



Didn't even know there was one.

Still, that doesn't explain how you can turn to stone and crumble and come back alive.

Also, on a completely different topic: Why wasn't Tyki able to just let Apocryphos's attacks phase through him? He's all bloodied-up, but...*why?* Because it's made of Innocence?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 5, 2011)

This manga has died for me. It's just not possible to be enthuastic for months.


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2011)

Decent chapter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2011)

MORE LENALEE!


----------



## mana2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> 26 fucking pages after two months? Wtf dude? What is this shit? And what's with the focus on the fodder? I couldn't give a pterodactyl's poop about those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), give me the following:
> 1)Allen
> 2)Road/lenalee
> 3) Noahs
> 4) fights



lolJohnny and Chaoji. 
Anyway, substitute Allen with Cross and I get what I want. 



Nikushimi said:


> Still, that doesn't explain how you can turn to stone and crumble and come back alive.



Because he's Toshiro/Sasuke in DGM.  Okay, serious answer, lolfiction



Nikushimi said:


> Also, on a completely different topic: Why wasn't Tyki able to just let Apocryphos's attacks phase through him? He's all bloodied-up, but...*why?* Because it's made of Innocence?



Yeah, he's pretty much made of innocence, that's why Tyki can't phase him. And he's likely stronger than most of the innocences in this series that he can make Road injured/disappear or whatever her condition now.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 5, 2011)

This manga is nearly dead, someone get out the defribillator.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2011)

haters gonna hate


----------



## LegendaryYang (Sep 5, 2011)

I am at chapter 110 and i think it's good, is this gonna be so bad later?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 5, 2011)

Well to be fair this manga is like every other shonen, it fluctuates wildly, imo hxh is the best shonen and well thats hit a bump or two, even one piece which I dont like has been stagnant at times, it just comes with the territory of hundreds of chapters. I think the only manga in recent memory that was a few hundred chapters and never really hit a lurch was Houshin Engi, but then again its been a while since I read it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> 26 fucking pages after two months? Wtf dude? What is this shit? And what's with the focus on the fodder? I couldn't give a pterodactyl's poop about those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), give me the following:
> 1)Allen
> 2)Road/lenalee
> 3) Noahs
> 4) fights


This is basically my opinion.  It's disappointing to wait a while for something and find out it doesn't even focus on the characters you like.

The recent novel for A Song of Ice and Fire comes to mind.  Good book.  Wrong characters.  

Reaper's list is pretty much the same as mine.  I would delete Lenalee though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2011)

fuck that, keep lenalee or don't read 


I think the problem is that hoshino's laziness has dropped the quality of the manga overall. after the arc ark it seemed like random shit every few weeks, and now that its bi monthly she likes to timeskip every time there's a chapter or 2  its just completely a shame


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 6, 2011)

LegendaryYang said:


> I am at chapter 110 and i think it's good, is this gonna be so bad later?


It's not bad, still very decent. Just imagine author releasing barely a chapter 2/3 months with no regards to pacing. So people are waiting half a year just to see some fodder appear and say something.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 6, 2011)

Its the infrequency of chapters that annoys fans more than anything else


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah the transition from weekly to now an irregular monthly series is what annoys most of all and the art being a little wonky at times.

But chap was okay I guess.... But yeah lets not focus on fodder after a two month lul next time.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Sep 6, 2011)

definately loved the chapter.   enjoyed the Lenalee stuff.   and the end was


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not that surprised that Johnny was such a major part of the chapter.  I don't like him and I know a lot of fans don't like him.  But I think the mangaka has always had a soft spot for him.  I can tell based on the situations he always seems to find himself in.

The Lenalee shit is weak.  That whole nakama argument is absurd.  She did choose the order over Allen.  She should accept it.

What's so great about the order any way?  It seems like an incredibly judgemental organization if you ask me.  It didn't take much for them to consider Allen a traitor.  All of his past deeds were forgotten in an instant.





~Avant~ said:


> Its the infrequency of chapters that annoys fans more than anything else


This.

I'm fine with the series lasting a few more years.  I just don't want it to end abruptly and be unsatisfying.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2011)

I think that Allen would not have wanted her to go off and leave her friends and family for him, that's why he left on his own in the first place. I think that, she took Allen's words to heart, that he'd definitely come back, so she didn't have to worry about him being gone or something like that


----------



## lizardo221 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm a little surprised at the anger and hate I'm seeing in these recent posts. I picked up D-Gray Man several months back and find this series overall to be very well done. The plot has been solid and detailed, art well crafted, and some humor here and there that actually makes me laugh. I get why people can be mad at a poor record of releases but you're preaching to a guy who sat through the entire Naruto anime filler (I'm talking about the famous 2 year block of filler) and waited close to a year for Ubel Blatt to release a new chapter. 

To be frank, I found the author's one major flaw to be that the story went too fast. "Gasp" I know, I know. no one wants to hear that but when you sit down and read it in one go (200 chapters in a day or so) the power ups and other fun upgrades and plot twists all came one after another without really letting me enjoy them. "arms gone, now its back, now its a sword, noah 2.0, haha your foster clown didn't love you," all in what seems to be a single arc. Oddly, I thought the anime and its chunks of filler actually added the extra time I needed to enjoy the story...till they started doing filler back to back and reminding us why we all hate filler.

So returning to the point made recently, I thought it was ok to tone down the speed and not have to throw in every major character and give them power ups like mad in the latest chapter. It was a little boring but its setting us up for what I'm guessing to be a speedy arc where Allen is part Noah and we learn more of the dark history behind this world. 

Now I have some thoughts that perhaps the "great" minds of the internet can pick at and make sense out of them. My first thought is that perhaps it is wrong to assume the heart is a single object. What if certain innocence come together and in their entirety represent the heart? Apocryphos might be designed to build the heart and thus why he is trying to absorb Allen.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 16, 2011)

The problem is that she slowed it to a crawl and now we get a chapter every 2 months.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2011)

I always used to think that Allen and Lenalee were the heart, because Lavi implied something back in the Ark Arc that i never really forgot about 

Rhode knows the secret i think


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 16, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Its the infrequency of chapters that annoys fans more than anything else



I concur!

What happened anyway? I only know there was this "copyright infringement" incident thingy, and she switched to another magazine? And then she got ill?

Still, a pretty good manga, but it?s shitty when you forget stuff because the release times are so inconsistent!


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm still reading this manga because i'm holding out for LL and Road to give allen a harem ending.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll never stop reading this until it finishes. I'll be a loyal fan until the end.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sticking till the end too.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 18, 2011)

**

 suprisingly enough out of all the non-closed threads in the Library section, this thread has the 8th highest post count.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 18, 2011)

And 7th views count. Apparently people were really interested in it back in the days.

Kinda sad


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 18, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> I concur!
> 
> What happened anyway? I only know there was this "copyright infringement" incident thingy, and she switched to another magazine? And then she got ill?
> 
> Still, a pretty good manga, but it?s shitty when you forget stuff because the release times are so inconsistent!



The Mangaka got injured so she went on a hiatus.
Since she can no longer release chapters on a weekly basis (due to the injury), they moved her to the monthly magazine. But due to the same injury, we usually get a low page count and sometimes end with no chapter in the month


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2011)

Damn, what kind of an injury did she get?
You know, that?s why I don?t start (or haven?t started some years agon) reading HxH & Berserk - I don?t like these erratic release dates! Can?t wait for them to be ready, I?ll have myself an epic reading =D


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 18, 2011)

She had so many injuries... I think the last one was wrist injury.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2011)

Well then, it makes sense she isn?t able to write as much as she would like to...
Anyway, hope she eventually gets better and with that her pace as well =)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 3, 2011)

Chapter 208 Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 






> •Kanda returns to the Order.
> •Mugen evolves into a crystal-type Mugen.
> •Zhu passes away with regrets.
> •Kanda decides to become an exorcist by his own will.
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 3, 2011)

Awww yeaahhhh.

DGM time of the month... s


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes. And it seems like this will be an intersting chapter indeed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2011)

blah, i want lenalee


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 3, 2011)

She has a fluff moment with Kanda apparantly.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 3, 2011)

Cant wait to see Kanda's new Mugen. :33


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2011)

more spoilers by Lomahongva at MH

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kanda is sitting with zuu still, the cube of innocence turns into liquid like it did with lenalee. kanda knows he needs to drink it, he drinks it and black marks show up on his chest (?) and arm. Blood comes out of the marks and form into the angel thing like it did with lenalee. he says "this time truly as kanda yuu i decide to be an exorcist." the thing goes one wing by wing into kanda (apparently this page is very beautiful according to the blogger) it forms into a crimson blade (nice~!!! XD red blade~!!!) kanda mutters "imposition of six illusions" (guess he is naming it... )
Pho whispers something to herself, but its kinda confusing. i will let you know if i figure it out

Back at headquarters:
Reever gets a call
he talks to someone that is at the asia branch (?)
apparently kanda is missing (?)
reever yells at komui (curly hair) to get lenalee quickly
Talking to himself i think reever says "you went to allen, kanda?" (not sure, once again, do not hold me to this~!!)(might be 'first allen, now you kanda' though i am not sure)
"Lets get back to work to help the exorcists in the way we can!"
Talking to johnny now
Johnny "please reever, let me leave, i have already decided."
Reever refuses of course.
Johnny starts talking about how allen is on his own out there and needs help and that he is willing to be killed by allen if he does become the fourteenth (?) something along those lines...

Reever slams his fist on the desk (oooh, angry reever! )
Reever plops down in his chair with a sigh and starts remembering somthing a conversation they had (?) at the america branch (not sure... dont hold me to this...)
Reever starts weeping and johnny only looks on with a stupified look.

Meanwhile, in a different city, it is night and people are rushing about doing their buisness. in a dark alley, a young girl sees white wings. thinking it is an angel she goes to look and finds a white haired boy wearing a white coat. he has a slightly bad complexion and is squatting down.
he sees the girl and holds a finger to his lips (telling her to keep quiet)
on the platform is apocraphos in his cardinal disguise. he is talking with other cardinals. Allen was able to escape but not from apocraphos.
Guided by the signal of crown clown, the cardinals begin walking.

END OF FREAKING CHAPTER....





*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like kanda leaves after his mugen transforms. most likely to find allen. i think he just went back to the black order to get mugen and then to find allen.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 3, 2011)

Now this is a once-in-few-months chapter alright. Maybe it will spark some interest in the masses.


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't read this manga for a while.
Is Lavi back yet? From what I read in the last few posts this manga is still full of Kanda.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kanda's got his Crystal Innocence? Fucking finally. I've been waiting for this since Lenalee got hers. Wonder how strong he is now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2011)

so lenalee stays at the order yet everyone else leaves? bull freaking shit 

hoshino, just looking for an excuse not to include my girl in events


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

Shunpo


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2011)

A chapter of D.Grayman that's comprehensible? It's a miracle. Well despite Kanda being present this chapter was pretty solid. Good to see the series finally getting back on track


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2011)

its been comprehensible since the chapter where Allen left


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2011)

I couldn't keep up my interest and stopped after a few pages. This is it. D.Gray-Man died to me


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the Alma Karma arc was one of the worst in any manga I've read. It was that bad. I'm also glad it's slowly returning to the old DGM that I looked forward to reading every week (month now).


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

still dont understand how people say they did not understand what was going on. it did not seem complicated to me.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought Kanda was pimping and acting weird,lol inbeforetroll Alma is inside him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I couldn't keep up my interest and stopped after a few pages. This is it. D.Gray-Man died to me



Come on, that was sooooo funny! I really liked the Kanda-Lenalee interaction =D



God Movement said:


> I think the Alma Karma arc was one of the worst in any manga I've read. It was that bad. I'm also glad it's slowly returning to the old DGM that I looked forward to reading every week (month now).





Gabe said:


> still dont understand how people say they did not understand what was going on. it did not seem complicated to me.



Well, if you begin to read it after a hiatus, you won?t really get what happens. Or you do and forget it again right away  (could you explain it again, pwease? )

And that was Allen in that alley, wasn?t he? What the hell is he doing on the run again? (if it really is him, had to think of Alma Karma first, dunno why thoug xD)


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 4, 2011)

It's just me having this feeling D.G-M plot is always walking in circles and never gets anywhere?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

The Kanda stuff was fairly interesting I suppose.

But why are so many pages being wasted on Johnny?  The mangaka made it sound like he had already left the order last chapter... these pages were not needed.  That's the problem with moving the manga to once a month.  Each precious page will be nitpicked to death.

Almost no plot progression this chapter.  The last two pages of the chapter were really the only thing that advanced the plot at all.  I don't know what to make of Allen's form.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2011)

.access timeco. said:


> It's just me having this feeling D.G-M plot is always walking in circles and never gets anywhere?


Nah, it's been like that for awhile


----------



## Guiness (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, the author is pissing me off.

I gotta wait til December to get another chapter? Wtf.

But my man Kanda is back.

Every page of him was glorious.

He, Sasuke, Kenshiro, Sanji, Luffy are so damn cool.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 5, 2011)

This monthly thing is killing it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 5, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> This monthly thing is killing it.



Yeah, don?t like it at all!
Still, seems like things are progressing again with Apocryphos on the scene again


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 5, 2011)

Rukia said:
			
		

> But why are so many pages being wasted on Johnny? The mangaka made it sound like he had already left the order last chapter... these pages were not needed.



While I was annoyed by that scene as well, I'd say it did have a point: it shed more light on what Exorcists think about Allen and their fear of the 14th taking him over.



			
				foreign said:
			
		

> I gotta wait til December to get another chapter? Wtf.



No, you will have to wait for November: December Issue is released in November, November Issue in October, October Issue in September, etc.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 5, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, don?t like it at all!
> Still, seems like things are progressing again with Apocryphos on the scene again



That dude creeps me out. Looks and acts just like a Pedo.


----------



## mana2000 (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice chapter.... So Kanda got his crystal innocence and Apo is still hunting Allen.

Too many panels wasted for Johnny though....


----------



## Danchou (Oct 6, 2011)

Good chapter this time over.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 5, 2011)

Shortest chapter ever.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Shortest chapter ever.



Good thing she managed to spit this many pages out or we would get another chapterless month :/


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 5, 2011)

Jesus, that was short.


----------



## Ender (Nov 5, 2011)

yea wth   what is this half-chapter shit  unless they're making it weekly


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 5, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> yea wth   what is this half-chapter shit  unless they're making it weekly



Injured hand and nobody telling Hoshino that it would be an awesome idea to create a Duo where she does storytelling and someone else draws.

No seriously, she should create a Duo if the is unable to reach a monthly schedule. This many pages are too little even for Weekly standards.


----------



## Ender (Nov 5, 2011)

ooh she has an injured hand?  didn't know that


----------



## God Movement (Nov 5, 2011)

maybe she should call this manga thing a day, with even a month she can't put out chapters of a weekly length and the art is hardly good enough to warrant a monthly schedule either.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 5, 2011)

Wtf is that


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 5, 2011)

Neat chapter, but as you guys have already said, just too short :/

Getting an artist for this maybe wouldn?t be such a bad idea (in comparison to having to wait 20 years for the manga to conclude, or have her shorten the story  )


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 5, 2011)

Sigh... 16 pages. Checked like twice to make sure that was all. Story still interesting but the pacing has been so slow that I'm beginning to lose interest.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 5, 2011)

Short chapter, boring chapter except fro kanda appearing....
When the hell will she recover?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow....it's fucking nothing


----------



## Mastic (Nov 5, 2011)

Damn this chapter ran almost as fast as a Bleach one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2011)

FILLER CHAPTER NOTHIN TO SEE HERE. 

WHERE'S MY LENALEE!?


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 5, 2011)

I hate when Great manga go dead like this, DGM,HOTD,Etc


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## The_Evil (Nov 5, 2011)

This manga should be re-named "Kanda an Johnny adventures". 

Because we hardly see anyone else these days.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 5, 2011)

16 pages...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 6, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> This manga should be re-named "Kanda an Johnny adventures".
> 
> Because we hardly see anyone else these days.


I wouldn't even have minded if it was weekly


----------



## Bonney (Nov 6, 2011)

I think the artist doing the drawings for her and her guiding his art and also the plot is the best idea. The grueling pace is making a lot of people lose interest. 16 pages a month is going to make the manga take a decade+ to finish. Too bad though, I really like DGM and it is an absolute shame that this has happened to the mangaka and the series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2011)

It's always funny seeing a relatively famous shonen series being monthly and having a slow pace because My God, shonen fans are one of the most annoying, whining little malcontent pussies that i've ever seen on the internet.

Think 16 pages are bad? Think this pacing's that slow? Try following Hellsing, Drifters, Zetman, Bastard, Histoire, Berserk and i don't know how many more.

That said, while this chapter wasted away to established the simple fact that Kanda is joining Johnny to search for Allen, it was still entertaining.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 6, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's always funny seeing a relatively famous shonen series being monthly and having a slow pace because My God, shonen fans are one of the most annoying, whining little malcontent pussies that i've ever seen on the internet.
> 
> Think 16 pages are bad? Think this pacing's that slow? Try following Hellsing, Drifters, Zetman, Bastard, Histoire, Berserk and i don't know how many more.
> 
> That said, while this chapter wasted away to established the simple fact that Kanda is joining Johnny to search for Allen, it was still entertaining.


To be fair, for slow pacing Hellsing, Berserk etc. are compensating with monthly quality art and story planning, while DGM is basically a shounen that is just stretched to an unknown infinity. Pacing isn't slow because it's published monthly, but because the author is in poor health and doesn't know when she can produce a well drawn, full size chapter filled with events, or when she's better of doing something like this week.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 6, 2011)

Having been following Hoshino for years and years, she was like this even when she was a weekly artist, sometimes taking up to 3 issues in a row on break, frequently missing dates and deadlines, its why SJ booted her in the first place


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol new chapter.

Not even decent level.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 6, 2011)

Agreed with above


----------



## BVB (Nov 6, 2011)

there is less progress in this chapter than in bleach.


----------



## mana2000 (Nov 6, 2011)

Johnny and Kanda are the main characters in DGM now.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 7, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> there is less progress in this chapter than in bleach.



HXH and this week on friday Narutos says HI.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> Injured hand and nobody telling Hoshino that it would be an awesome idea to create a Duo where *she does storytelling and someone else draws.*
> 
> No seriously, she should create a Duo if the is unable to reach a monthly schedule. This many pages are too little even for Weekly standards.



Maybe thats what happend this week. 
Where is her official website to get the info from there. 



-Ender- said:


> ooh she has an injured hand?  didn't know that



And she also suffers from severe depression and this part cant confirm but she was also dx with schizophrenia. 



Mei Lin said:


> Wtf is that



^ an excuse to get paid. 



Mastic said:


> Damn this chapter ran almost as fast as a Bleach one.


Bleach still is the king. 
I was thinking it was spoiler, and was hoping to get the other 30 pages.


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 7, 2011)

God Movement said:


> *I think the Alma Karma arc was one of the worst in any manga I've read. It was that bad.* I'm also glad it's slowly returning to the old DGM that I looked forward to reading every week (month now).



Agree, I was considering dropping the manga at that arc. Its like what the fuck just happened? I couldn't keep track on what I was supposed to be reading, it was like a big shitty filler.

Also why are all the chapters about Johnny all of a sudden. Can't he just go an leave to find Allen already?


----------



## blueblip (Nov 8, 2011)

OmniOmega said:


> *Agree, I was considering dropping the manga at that arc.* Its like what the fuck just happened? I couldn't keep track on what I was supposed to be reading, it was like a big shitty filler.
> 
> Also why are all the chapters about Johnny all of a sudden. Can't he just go an leave to find Allen already?


I actually DID drop it, and just caught up with it today. I must say that while the stuff after the ship jump isn't as bad as as people think if you read it in one go, it' still very mediocre. 

Main gripes were:
a) I spent half the time waiting for Krory to make a comeback, but all I got was a few throwaway panels. His fight with Jasdebi was just 

b) I like the fact that Bookman and Lavi are captured (seriously, it took the Noah SEVEN THOUSAND YEARS to come up with this idea!?!?!), but I doubt we're going to see much development on this point. Plus, Lavi needs some serious development/fights.

c) Johnny 

d) Lenalee is now a background character. Bad move. Again, after an epic fight with that level 3 akuma, she's just become pointless.

e) The Alma Karma arc...no. Even on an Internet forum, I refuse to use that kind of language. Although Kanda's back, so that's cool I guess. I still don't get why Old Man Zhou was all, "It's my fault BAWWW!" on his deathbed though.

f) Allen Walker's character is a complete mess. I get the whole 'is he a Noah or Exorcist' thing, but it's poorly executed. Plus, the Order's behaviour towards him is inexplicable. The half-akuma exorcists are wasted when they could have been used to develop his character, and Hitler's attitude towards him is just confusing. Only Link can save Allen? What's that? You WANT to save Allen? The why the fuck are you hell bent on killing him???

g) The white Noah outfits make them look like something found in the wet dreams of George Michael.

The pluses are:
a) Apocrypha.

b) The plot seems to be returning to the feel it had before the jump.

And that's about it really. A plus to Hoshino's hiatuses though: if any of remember what we had to go through while reading the Ark invasion arc, you'll realize that this is nothing new.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree with blue  why did my lenalee get the shaft?  In the ark arc and before she was almost like the second main character. Now i have to suffer through Kanda and Johnny's bullshit


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 9, 2011)

Is there a reason why nothing happened this month? Does this mangaka not realize that there is not a very strong attachment to manga's that should deliver when they have a monthly release?


----------



## Markness (Nov 9, 2011)

I dropped it pretty much after Allen left the Order. I wanted to enjoy the series and even bought all of the volumes Viz released at the time (A big part was to help keep my friends' business afloat and I liked some of the characters before they got redesigned) but I just couldn't take it anymore. The story started getting too weird, almost like Hoshino spliced in an entirely new one after the Level 4 Akuma deal, characters getting redesigned, Cross Marian disappearing for no reason despite being lauded as an important character, strange plot turns (Alma Karma being an example), and the art became too polished. Oh well, atleast I read a good amount before moving on. I can say I tried.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 9, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I agree with blue  why did my lenalee get the shaft?  In the ark arc and before she was almost like the second main character. Now i have to suffer through Kanda and Johnny's bullshit



I honeslt take even Johnny over Lenalee endlees wangsting  that she's not a perfect Mary-sue that loves everybody.

Now THAT'S bullshit.


Kanda is cool now that Karma bitch is dead and he's back to being and Jerk.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2011)

You best be trollin  Lenalee is hardly a marysue, she's a character who holds her bonds close is all


----------



## kitty161718 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm just glad that i'm understanding it...it got pretty confusing towards the end of the last arc (and i got totally lost with the noah's killing of the 3rd exorcists) 
I'm glad Kanda is back and he cares about Allen and is going to go look for him!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 30, 2011)

D.Gray-Man Chapter 210/211 Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



Johnny and Kanda are able to find Mother's Church, i.e. the old lady from the flashback chapter of Cross and Allen. Mother is pleased that Allen has made good friends, but Johnny is disappointed that Allen has already left the church. The cliffhanger alludes to the contents of next months chapter, it appears that Mother will reveal the history behind the 14th


----------



## Mastic (Nov 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, we need to skip this chapter so we can get to the next about the 14th.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 30, 2011)

Argh, now waiting again...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

I think this is like the third time in a row there has been too much Johnny.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 1, 2011)

no lenalee 

move along everyone...


----------



## Gabe (Dec 1, 2011)

^Those are fake spoliers I saw them earlier on MH where they were said to be fake. 
Real ones 
*Spoiler*: __ 



right spoilers

Source: 2ch
Credit: poster #315
Verification: True (Should be the right one, since its name is the green color.)
Special thanks: #318 for confirming false info about the other one. 

結晶化したイノセンスにはどうやらアポクリフォスでもハートでも干渉はできない
らしい。
本来の意味で適合者の意志と融合しイノセンスは完全に適合者にコントロールされ
るからだ。
どうやらクラウンクラウンはアポクリフォスとの融合かアレンとの結晶化で揺れてるらしい

神田対アポクリフィスをノアのサングラスはめたやつが見張ってる。
以上簡易バレでした。







*Spoiler*: __ 



they say somethibg about allens innocence evolving into a crystal type because the heart cant control it. And jonny and kanda are being followed by the noah with glasses. Or sonething




*Spoiler*: __ 



(possible) Night 210 info


Source: 2ch
Credit: poster #352
Verification: True

神田はアレンのために戻ってきた、アレンのノア化について後悔を抱えたままなら安らかに死ねないから 
見た目ピエロみたいになったアレンと再開して次号 

Translation: Kanda feels that he owes Allen a favor, so he won't die in peace until he carries out his regret of awakening Allen's Noah-fication. In the next issue, we return with seeing Allen becoming more "clown/pierrot"-like.


----------



## bubble_lord (Dec 1, 2011)

That sounds better.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2011)

Fake spoilers for DGM? What? Why? Who?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoilers sounds nice.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This evolving every single Innocence into Crystal-Type thing is turning shitty. Allen is a Parasitic-Type, it shouldn't have to turn into a Crystal-Type. Should have been for Weapon-Types only. Not Parasitic-Types too.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Oh snap, black dude up but damn Kanda just got his new sword.... I can already see how this is gonna go. 



God Movement said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This evolving every single Innocence into Crystal-Type thing is turning shitty. Allen is a Parasitic-Type, it shouldn't have to turn into a Crystal-Type. Should have been for Weapon-Types only. Not Parasitic-Types too.



The way Hoshino has been writing shit lately, gotta say I saw that one coming.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2011)

Decent chapter I guess.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't even remember what's going on in this series anymore.


----------



## Felix (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey, the chapter was actually good, the art was easy to read and it had a decent lenght
Keep it like that


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 4, 2011)

Not bad, knew the clown was Allen right away.. but Allens hair keep changing, I don't recognise him anymore


----------



## Blade (Dec 4, 2011)

It was a fairly decent chapter. Better than the previous one.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 4, 2011)

It was a decent chapter, probably a good deal better than it has been for a while


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cool design for Allen at the end.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 4, 2011)

32 pages FTW  going to read now. 

EDIT
So the Johnny and Kanda adventures are over. 

Anyway must say imo Allen looked cool at the end there. Seems like he's still Allen but he smells like the 14th so I wonder if he has control over the 14ths power or if the 14th's in his head.

Couple of nice lol moments in the chapter, somehow I see more lulz in the next.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 4, 2011)

Ha, decent chapter. Allen's new look is pretty raw.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 4, 2011)

Kanda: immune to Akuma posion, taken down by alcohol. 

Is this  sign of him weakening? It was said that his regeneration eats up his life energy.


Oh and Alan is back. That nice I guess.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 4, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Kanda: immune to Akuma posion, taken down by alcohol.
> 
> Is this  sign of him weakening? It was said that his regeneration eats up his life energy.
> 
> ...



I think he lost his regeneration ability.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 4, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Very cool design for Allen at the end.



Yeah, liked it as well. That applies to the chapter as well, was pretty neat 

Hope she always manages to draw around 30 pages, would be really great!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2011)

Really surprised at seeing Allen's "father" at the ending there but i quickly realized who he really was when Kanda's urge to fuck him up was almost too strong to bare.

Really like the author's choice of using clowns.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 4, 2011)

No lenalee detected. Interest....fading.....fast.....


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 4, 2011)

This was a decent chapter. Allen looks awesome.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 4, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> *No lenalee detected. *Interest....fading.....fast.....



Lenalee was on the first page. Though I suppose that will be last we see of her in a while.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2011)

decent chapter, at least Allen finally appeared. It was fun Kanda having the desire to slice him before knowing Allen was that clown


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 4, 2011)

It seems that Allen's innocence changed up a bit possibly seeing the mask and his hood look a bit different than before.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 4, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> decent chapter, at least Allen finally appeared. It was fun Kanda having the desire to slice him before knowing Allen was that clown



Says a lot about their relationship.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 4, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Lenalee was on the first page. Though I suppose that will be last we see of her in a while.



That's what i meant  relevance =/= appearances


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 4, 2011)

His innocence looks far more unstable.


----------



## mana2000 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow.... so Johnny-Kanda adventures ends in chapter 2.... That's fast. 



~Avant~ said:


> His innocence looks far more unstable.


Maybe that's because Apo/14th's influence??


----------



## blux (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm glad that the Johnny-Kanda Adventures ended pretty fast. I just can't bring myself to care about Johnny. But, I'm glad Allen is back (and looking pretty badass there).
When are they gonna show Lavi?! Nobody remembers the poor guy


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a feeling Lavi will be a villain next time we see him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 5, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> decent chapter, at least Allen finally appeared. It was fun Kanda having the desire to slice him before knowing Allen was that clown



Yeah, that was really entertaining 



~Avant~ said:


> I have a feeling Lavi will be a villain next time we see him.



You mean because of the 14th? Or b/c of a brain wash?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm leaning towards brainwash. Bookman has always said, that the only reason they were on the Exorcist's side was because it was more convenient. If they make some sort of deal with the Noah's, exchange of information perhaps, then we could very well see them on the opposing side.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 5, 2011)

Dat Allen


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 5, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm leaning towards brainwash. Bookman has always said, that the only reason they were on the Exorcist's side was because it was more convenient. If they make some sort of deal with the Noah's, exchange of information perhaps, then we could very well see them on the opposing side.



Sounds logical, but dunno if Lavi would go with it. We?ll see...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 5, 2011)

Can someone PLEASE tell me why ALLEN look sad when they found him out?  
First he look happy then scared then sad.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2011)

Because He didn?t want to be found?


----------



## mana2000 (Dec 6, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Can someone PLEASE tell me why ALLEN look sad when they found him out?
> First he look happy then scared then sad.



He's happy because he can entertain the people, then scared because he doesn't want to be found by Johnny and Kanda then sad because they find him out (and we know how savior-complex Allen is, he doesn't want to involve the others about 14th). Meh


----------



## God Movement (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking brilliant chapter. This is the DGM I like to see.

I remember it being stated Nea looks like Tyki, so there we have it.


----------



## Ender (Dec 28, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck  it went back to having confusing as shit dialogue


----------



## God Movement (Dec 28, 2011)

Made perfect sense to me


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2011)

It was an awesome chapter


----------



## Ender (Dec 28, 2011)

i all i understood was "14th" and something about him attracting akuma. which makes sense.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to see the 14th's powers soon. Seeing Allen awaken reminds me when Cross first talked to him about the subject and how Allen said he'd never transform. 

Hell, I wonder if Allen rips off CC from his body during or after this whole process...


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 28, 2011)

at Allen's Art of RUn


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 28, 2011)

Who?s the other guy besides the 3-eyed Noah? 

And is Allen starting to transform right now, or what?s happening?

Guess we?ll see what?s up in march ://


----------



## bubble_lord (Dec 28, 2011)

March for the next chapter . Ah well, enjoyed this months. Seemed perfectly clear to me.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 28, 2011)

Good chapter but............. 23 pages a7 no chapter till March... getting kinda hard to follow.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 28, 2011)

This manga is funny 



BlueDemon said:


> Who?s the other guy besides the 3-eyed Noah?



I guess he was Tyki Mikk


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 28, 2011)

March issue is released in February.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2011)

i hope hoshino knows the longer lena is out of the picture, the less i'm bothered to pick up the chapters every month. And is ashamed 

Ah i'm just kiddin she don't care


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 28, 2011)

Got caught up with the series just recently and wouldn't you know I had to sit through three chapters featuring two characters I hate the most in this series 

Anyways, same old same old, Hoshino's art is getting worse each month and her paneling is still out of whack, though this was also a problem when the series was in Weekly. However I'm still able to follow the story which what counts I guess, hopefully Link's death gives Allen some motivation to stop "clowning around" and get some shit done.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty desperate for a proper battle in this series, been a while, and no the Alma Karma bullshit doesn't count.


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 28, 2011)

I love this manga but haven't read the past 50 chapters or so, I wonder if i should start from the beginning.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 28, 2011)

1- Was that milenium saying to allen "try your best now young man"

2- In page 20 bottom right panel there is something shining. What the hell is it? 
Then they show his face then the guy saying try your best.

PS: 21 pages for real  first was a 14 page chapter, now a 21 and then a 2 month hiatus.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 28, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> Who?s the other guy besides the 3-eyed Noah?
> 
> And is Allen starting to transform right now, or what?s happening?
> 
> Guess we?ll see what?s up in march ://



Nea, Wisley and Tykky I think


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 29, 2011)

I miss the days when you could easily distinguish the characters.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 29, 2011)

Im glad we got the same ol' Allen and Kanda dynamic back but still too fucking short son. And then we got another hiatus. 



KAKASHI10 said:


> 1- Was that milenium saying to allen "try your best now young man"
> 
> 2- In page 20 bottom right panel there is something shining. What the hell is it?
> Then they show his face then the guy saying try your best.
> ...



That was Tyki and Nea trying to takeover.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 29, 2011)

Im still interested in the plot, but every chapter the art pisses me off.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2011)

Art is fine.

Expecting fake spoilers again, lol.


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh no, another hiatus? Just when I started to like it again. The chapter is so awesome. D:


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 7, 2012)

On an other forum, someone posted something about the manga:


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2012)

Yep, a hiatus starting after this chapter. SMH


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 4, 2012)

Ergh might aswell say the series is cancled.Hiatus my butt


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 4, 2012)

we just had a 3 month hiatus  hoshino doing her usual bullshit again


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 4, 2012)

Just be positive guys, after this break we?ll get another chapter and then possibly another one after that one the next month as well 

So, what are your thoughts about Link?


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 4, 2012)

This mangaka...someone slap dis hoe.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 4, 2012)

This manga will never finish. Besides it's not even worth the constant hiatuses like Berserk, Bastard!! or HxH. The quality is consistently poor.

Ahh, might have to jump off this boat before it capsizes.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Feb 4, 2012)

I am afraid I might have to as well. If it was just the breaks, that would be one thing, but is truly hard to follow and I have stopped caring about seeing an outcome because I don't see anything resembling an endgame in sight. I didn't think I would be become one of THOSE.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm disappointed. D-Grayman was one of those manga that I believed was OP level of potential.

But it got wasted by the author's inepititude or h.e its spelt.

Women...


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 5, 2012)

I want Allen to turn into the 14th but without disappearing, that would be awesome...why does it take so fucking long to make that happen bitch


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> I want Allen to turn into the 14th but without disappearing, that would be awesome...why does it take so fucking long to make that happen bitch



Dunno. But that would be the most badass scenario. And then wipe all the other Noahs and the Earl out. Finito.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

The reason i'm considering dropping this is because lenalee was demoted to extra  not only that, but screen hog kanda and some little punk i don't care about named johnny are now the important characters


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 5, 2012)

foreign said:


> But it got wasted by the author's inepititude or h.e its spelt.
> 
> Women...



She's having major health issues and got a damaged wrist for years now


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 5, 2012)

Goo Goo Monster said:


> This manga will never finish. Besides it's not even worth the constant hiatuses like Berserk, Bastard!! or HxH. The quality is consistently poor.
> 
> Ahh, might have to jump off this boat before it capsizes.



She needs someone to help her finish the manga imho. That or some other option on the table.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> She's having major health issues and got a damaged wrist for years now



 She hurt her wrist 3 years ago. It is not an excuse for a drop in the quality of this series. She was taking major hiatus's way back when she was a weekly writer for jump. Its not an excuse.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 7, 2012)

She's obviously having stress issues, just like Togashi.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow Im tired of all this running around bullshit, 14th needs to happen now or never. Get it over with Hoshino, no one cares about Johnny and Kanda's sideshow.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 10, 2012)

The guy in Allen's dream was definately a younger Mana. We already know what Nea's face looks like, so why would she hide it again? Yup definately sensing a deeper connection between Adam, Nea, Mana, and Tyki.


----------



## GSurge (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only person who recognizes what a *massive* tank in quality this series took a few years back.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 12, 2012)

Everything changed once this manga went monthly.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 14, 2012)

I just learn that hiatus is the same as break. So once again the series is going on hiatus.
This seem to be going to top hunter x hunter. 
It seem the last 4 chapters where actually 1 and half chapter divided in a way to make up 4 chapters. One even had 16 pages  
one month release is suppose to have at least 40 pages of at least hit the 30's  this is SPARTAAAAAAAA


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 14, 2012)

D.Gray-man is far from being Hunter x Hunter levels of hiatus having.


----------



## Blackberry90 (Feb 16, 2012)

i didnt know that break is the same as hiatus!!!  do you guys have any idea how long the break will take or it is on hiatus for an uncertain time?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 16, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> D.Gray-man is far from being Hunter x Hunter levels of hiatus having.



soon will surpass it at this pace. 



Blackberry90 said:


> i didnt know that break is the same as hiatus!!!  do you guys have any idea how long the break will take or it is on hiatus for an uncertain time?



If I remember correctly she suffers from severe depression and has tunnel carpal syndrome. Also it seems that this is going for a long run. I based this on the last 4 chapters lenght. Maybe it will be back by August or september. 

I hope it comes sooner.


----------



## Swift (Feb 16, 2012)

GSurge said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only person who recognizes what a *massive* tank in quality this series took a few years back.



Depressing, man. This used to be my favorite manga. Now it's just that manga that comes out a few times a year that I manage to catch every so often.


----------



## Blackberry90 (Feb 16, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> If I remember correctly she suffers from severe depression and has tunnel carpal syndrome. Also it seems that this is going for a long run. I based this on the last 4 chapters lenght. Maybe it will be back by August or september.
> 
> I hope it comes sooner.



 and DGM is one of the mangas I really love. it just sucks, I get hooked and this happens 

I hope it comes sooner too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2012)

Another hiatus? really?


----------



## Blackberry90 (Feb 17, 2012)

^ It seems so. On the last page of the lastest chapter, it says that DGM will be on break...I didnt know break is the same as hiatus though >>.>>


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2012)

If it didn?t say the amount of time it?s hiatus, if it says it it just a break.


----------



## phungnana (Apr 5, 2012)

D.Gray Man 213


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 5, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

